# Trying for #1, anyone is welcome!



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi Ladies,

I have been mostly lurking in other 2ww buddy posts to find others on the same boat. Now I am thinking may be I should have started with a introduction, so bear with me,

I am Alice, 29 (DH 34). We are trying for our #1, and this is our 2nd cycle ttc. [ I am also new to all the lingos :blush: ] First time we tried in September 2017. It was more like NTNP type, but after a :bfn: at that time, now I am more stressed in our 2nd cycle. My af is due on 9th Feb. Oh, I should mention me and DH have to live apart due to our work being in different cities. So we can not really try every month. DH is pretty cool headed about this and have 'we will try again next month' type of attitude. I don't know why I am just too stressed, I so want this tww to be the one. All I am doing is symptom spotting, convincing myself this is a sign, then persuade myself that I am definitely overanalyzing.

I don't really know much about what to look for and obviously no experience to compare with. So this is me, looking for buddies, anyone ttc, in their tww, first time mummies, or already a mom. Share your experience, symptoms with me. I am really going crazy with the stress ..

:dust: for everyone who is trying or, not trying but wouldn't mind a surprise!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hey there, we've been actively trying for 19 cycles now (this being cycle 19#) and trying for baby #1. Bit of background on me at age 15 I had to have extensive surgery on ovaries (cyst removed on right and fallopian tube and partial removal on left side) then got pregnant from due to ex's lie on "protection." Ended in assisted MC due to it being half in the entryway of remaining fallopian tube (was attached to uturus but had started to grow near the opening cause pain/bleeding.) That was back when I was 22/23 and now about to reach 30 in April, have had nothing but a minor CP, so minute I barely caught the hcg hormone before pain and bleeding back in cycle 12. Which could have just been a cyst rupture and "sorting itself out" since they can cause a small trace to be picked up by tests, it is a thing people...

So now I sit and wait for an appointment to see a GYN with so many being each month it's impossible to NOT get pregnant at least once, and yet...nothing.

So GL with your cycles and I hope you have better luck than me and remember...it could always be worse if you don't get BFP this cycle.


----------



## Diedrek

Hi girls! Thought I would join! I have super irregular cycles.. I mean months without one kinds. According to the professionals lol my ovaries are &#8220;remarkable&#8221; as well as my uterus and endometrium. So it&#8217;s most likely a thyroid or hormonal issue which I have yet to get tested because we decided this was our last year (or half at least) TTC by NTNP! But I will start TTC more actively by temping and trying pre seed and things like that on my own for the next few months before we even try fertility drugs. I will say if it&#8217;s a thyroid over or under I fit some of the symptoms besides weight gain.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

CanadianMoose said:


> Hey there, we've been actively trying for 19 cycles now (this being cycle 19#) and trying for baby #1. Bit of background on me at age 15 I had to have extensive surgery on ovaries (cyst removed on right and fallopian tube and partial removal on left side) then got pregnant from due to his lie on "protection." Ended in assisted MC due to it being half in the entryway of remaining fallopian tube (was attached to uturus but had started to grow near the opening cause pain/bleeding.) That was back when I was 22/23 and now about to reach 30 in April, have had nothing but a minor CP, so minute I barely caught the hcg hormone before pain and bleeding back in cycle 12. Which could have just been a cyst rupture and "sorting itself out" since they can cause a small trace to be picked up by tests, it is a thing people...
> 
> So now I sit and wait for an appointment to see a GYN with so many being each month it's impossible to NOT get pregnant at least once, and yet...nothing.
> 
> So GL with your cycles and I hope you have better luck than me and remember...it could always be worse if you don't get BFP this cycle.

Hi!!! I am sorry you had to go through all that. You are right, we can only try and hope for the best, no point stressing on what may or may not happen. This TWW is just driving me crazy, and af is so close. 

BTW, we are almost same age, I will be 30 in September. :hugs: Lets hope we will get a better luck this year! Fx ..


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Diedrek said:


> Hi girls! Thought I would join! I have super irregular cycles.. I mean months without one kinds. Iâm 27 and the fiancÃ© is 28. According to the professionals lol my ovaries are âremarkableâ as well as my uterus and endometrium. So itâs most likely a thyroid or hormonal issue which I have yet to get tested because we decided this was our last year (or half at least) TTC by NTNP! But I will start TTC more actively by temping and trying pre seed and things like that on my own for the next few months before we even try fertility drugs. I will say if itâs a thyroid over or under I fit some of the symptoms besides weight gain. 5â6 and weigh 110 pounds! I canât gain weight for the LIFE of me yâall! Anyways weâve been NTNP for probably 6 years or so. Kind of hard to do with so few AFâs a year :( But my mom and sister were both like that and have had 3 babies each. So maybe itâs just me :( Iâm almost positive I ovulate every month though so thatâs a good thing! Been feeling like AF is right around the corner (obviously thought I was PG with all the symptoms lol) but BFNâs so Iâm just waiting on the witch then I will be actively temping! Good luck girls, hoping our first ones are conceived in 2018! <3 What a blessing that would be!

Hi dear! Thanks for sharing. I don't have a super perfect cycle either, it varies between 29-31 days. I am kind of skinny too, everyone who knows me always goes on about it all the time, like I'll be wanting to gain someday (TTC). So that was kind of my thought too, what you mentioned about your mom and sister, I have seen others like us having healthy babies, so hopefully this won't be too much of a problem. :shrug:

Our first ones conceived in 2018, I could want nothing more! <3 So :dust: for you and CM!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Diedrek said:


> Hi girls! Thought I would join! I have super irregular cycles.. I mean months without one kinds. Im 27 and the fiancé is 28. According to the professionals lol my ovaries are remarkable as well as my uterus and endometrium. So its most likely a thyroid or hormonal issue which I have yet to get tested because we decided this was our last year (or half at least) TTC by NTNP! But I will start TTC more actively by temping and trying pre seed and things like that on my own for the next few months before we even try fertility drugs. I will say if its a thyroid over or under I fit some of the symptoms besides weight gain. 56 and weigh 110 pounds! I cant gain weight for the LIFE of me yall! Anyways weve been NTNP for probably 6 years or so. Kind of hard to do with so few AFs a year :( But my mom and sister were both like that and have had 3 babies each. So maybe its just me :( Im almost positive I ovulate every month though so thats a good thing! Been feeling like AF is right around the corner (obviously thought I was PG with all the symptoms lol) but BFNs so Im just waiting on the witch then I will be actively temping! Good luck girls, hoping our first ones are conceived in 2018! <3 What a blessing that would be!


I'm the same way 5'7" and currently 102 lbs, been skinny all my life heaviest been 113 when I was "ripped" at 17 due to sports. I think it just depends on the person and their diet if the "skinniness" affects your fertility. I do hope you all have good luck this year and don't have to go through the pains of fertility aid, that I will probably be going through soon.


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, Ive been on the TTC train since August 17. This is cycle number 6 after coming off of the pill. Im 34 and he is 32. We also have a rough time with it, my partner suffers from delayed ejactulation, most of the time he doesnt climax at all. We just try and have sex as much as we can in my fertile window and hope for the best. We are planning to start seeking help and trying alternative methods in July. Until then, its just fingers crossed and hope for the best


----------



## LeeMcMee

Best of luck! I am now 32 and DH is 34, but when I was 23 I got pregnant (had a miscarriage around 6-8 weeks and it was w/ my bf at the time) so the only signs I am aware of feeling are super sensitive nipples and sides of my boobs when it was the week AF (aunt flo) was due and constant mild cramping. My AF was due that week on a Friday and I tested that Wednesday cuz I missed a lot of BCP (birth control pills) and it was negative. Tested again 2 days after AF was due and I got a positive. FYI... DOLLAR TREE TESTS WORK cuz I had 1 and when I already knew I was pregnant I tested on that to see if they do work haha and they do. Anyways... those were the 2 symptoms I remember. 

DH and I started trying 2 weeks ago and I'm not sure what my cycle is because I took the first week of BCP before we decided to start. No I couldn't wait 3 weeks and finish the pack lol I was too excited cuz we have been married 3 years, together 7 and I have been anxiously awaiting this since we got married. So I took the first week then stopped. I never got withdrawel bleeding, which is odd cuz in the past when I had to stop my pills for a month for any reason I got the bleeding. I have had sore nipples and light cramping since a few days after I stopped taking the pills. I believe that to be the BCP withdrawel symptoms. They mimick pregnancy and ovulation symptoms. So anywho, I'm a weirdo who loves to POAS (pee on a stick) so I have already been testing hahaha and testing on an OPK (ovulation prediction kit) to see if I am ovulating late. I SHOULD have ovulated the week I stopped my pills, but who knows since I screwed my body up. Now I'm rambling sorry haha. I'll be here lurking and following along.

Oh and this will be our first baby. Neither of us have had kids. :cloud9:


----------



## Diedrek

:dust:


----------



## LeeMcMee

thank you! It's just crazy how these symptoms are either pregnancy symptoms, ovulation symptoms (but the OPKs are all negative), or BCP withdrawel. So I think theyre either prego or withdrawel, but where I haven't had withdrawel bleeding I'm leaning towards pregnancy hopefully. I also get nervous tho that my body will confuse my uterus fibroid with pregnancy cuz that happened a couple years ago. I missed a month of pills and discovered the fibroid through an ultrasound (cuz pee sticks and blood test were all negative after skipping AF for a month) and I also had a large ovarian cyst. FX that those don't cause issues.

praying for you as well!! <3


----------



## Dreamer429

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been mostly lurking in other 2ww buddy posts to find others on the same boat. Now I am thinking may be I should have started with a introduction, so bear with me,
> 
> I am Alice, 29 (DH 34). We are trying for our #1, and this is our 2nd cycle ttc. [ I am also new to all the lingos :blush: ] First time we tried in September 2017. It was more like NTNP type, but after a :bfn: at that time, now I am more stressed in our 2nd cycle. My af is due on 9th Feb. Oh, I should mention me and DH have to live apart due to our work being in different cities. So we can not really try every month. DH is pretty cool headed about this and have 'we will try again next month' type of attitude. I don't know why I am just too stressed, I so want this tww to be the one. All I am doing is symptom spotting, convincing myself this is a sign, then persuade myself that I am definitely overanalyzing.
> 
> I don't really know much about what to look for and obviously no experience to compare with. So this is me, looking for buddies, anyone ttc, in their tww, first time mummies, or already a mom. Share your experience, symptoms with me. I am really going crazy with the stress ..
> 
> :dust: for everyone who is trying or, not trying but wouldn't mind a surprise!

Hey, Alice! I'm Amanda - ttc #1 @ 29yrs (30 in April wahh) -- this is DH and my second cycle trying as well, had a CP last month but was very early (4wks) so if i hadnt tested early I likely would have just thought i had a crazy heavy period. 

Also same boat as the weight, i'm so tired of ppl making comments about needing to gain weight to make babies appear, my momma is the same size as me and had 3 healthy babes! 

It is impossible not to stress during the TWW - you are absolutely not alone in that! My AF isnt due until the 17th and i'm already googling every twinge I feel. 

how are you feeling today? only two days out from the witch - hoping she doesnt show for you!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies, IÂve been on the TTC train since August 17. This is cycle number 6 after coming off of the pill. IÂm 34 and he is 32. We also have a rough time with it, my partner suffers from delayed ejactulation, most of the time he doesnÂt climax at all. We just try and have sex as much as we can in my fertile window and hope for the best. We are planning to start seeking help and trying alternative methods in July. Until then, itÂs just fingers crossed and hope for the best

Hi Nix, I would be stalking your updates girl, gl! As for me, I can't try each month, as either of us literally has to take days off during my ovulation (so frustrating!). I am trying to get a job in the same city as DH is now, lets see how that goes. 

Fx that 18 be the year for all of us!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> Best of luck! I am now 32 and DH is 34, but when I was 23 I got pregnant (had a miscarriage around 6-8 weeks and it was w/ my bf at the time) so the only signs I am aware of feeling are super sensitive nipples and sides of my boobs when it was the week AF (aunt flo) was due and constant mild cramping. My AF was due that week on a Friday and I tested that Wednesday cuz I missed a lot of BCP (birth control pills) and it was negative. Tested again 2 days after AF was due and I got a positive. FYI... DOLLAR TREE TESTS WORK cuz I had 1 and when I already knew I was pregnant I tested on that to see if they do work haha and they do. Anyways... those were the 2 symptoms I remember.
> 
> DH and I started trying 2 weeks ago and I'm not sure what my cycle is because I took the first week of BCP before we decided to start. No I couldn't wait 3 weeks and finish the pack lol I was too excited cuz we have been married 3 years, together 7 and I have been anxiously awaiting this since we got married. So I took the first week then stopped. I never got withdrawel bleeding, which is odd cuz in the past when I had to stop my pills for a month for any reason I got the bleeding. I have had sore nipples and light cramping since a few days after I stopped taking the pills. I believe that to be the BCP withdrawel symptoms. They mimick pregnancy and ovulation symptoms. So anywho, I'm a weirdo who loves to POAS (pee on a stick) so I have already been testing hahaha and testing on an OPK (ovulation prediction kit) to see if I am ovulating late. I SHOULD have ovulated the week I stopped my pills, but who knows since I screwed my body up. Now I'm rambling sorry haha. I'll be here lurking and following along.
> 
> Oh and this will be our first baby. Neither of us have had kids. :cloud9:

Lee- I understand the rambling part, that all I have been doing so far :blush: during this TWW. I never continuously tried pills, but it's usually once in 3 months or so. If I am not active, I don't continue. And I haven't always got the withdrawal bleeding. So not sure about that. But do update what happens. Thanks for mentioning the Dollar Tree tests, I may try as well (after 9th, I may get af before that :cry:). 

We have been married for 6+ years, I don't know I have always been focusing on my career. Since, last year I really felt like I want this, hence started TTC. I kind of fear if I started too late, and it would be my fault and I don't know how to cope with that. Also I am trying to keep my stress away from DH, he lost his dad just a little while ago. I so feel this new family member may also help him heal in ways I never can.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Dreamer429 said:


> Lady_Alysanne said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been mostly lurking in other 2ww buddy posts to find others on the same boat. Now I am thinking may be I should have started with a introduction, so bear with me,
> 
> I am Alice, 29 (DH 34). We are trying for our #1, and this is our 2nd cycle ttc. [ I am also new to all the lingos :blush: ] First time we tried in September 2017. It was more like NTNP type, but after a :bfn: at that time, now I am more stressed in our 2nd cycle. My af is due on 9th Feb. Oh, I should mention me and DH have to live apart due to our work being in different cities. So we can not really try every month. DH is pretty cool headed about this and have 'we will try again next month' type of attitude. I don't know why I am just too stressed, I so want this tww to be the one. All I am doing is symptom spotting, convincing myself this is a sign, then persuade myself that I am definitely overanalyzing.
> 
> I don't really know much about what to look for and obviously no experience to compare with. So this is me, looking for buddies, anyone ttc, in their tww, first time mummies, or already a mom. Share your experience, symptoms with me. I am really going crazy with the stress ..
> 
> :dust: for everyone who is trying or, not trying but wouldn't mind a surprise!
> 
> Hey, Alice! I'm Amanda - ttc #1 @ 29yrs (30 in April wahh) -- this is DH and my second cycle trying as well, had a CP last month but was very early (4wks) so if i hadnt tested early I likely would have just thought i had a crazy heavy period.
> 
> Also same boat as the weight, i'm so tired of ppl making comments about needing to gain weight to make babies appear, my momma is the same size as me and had 3 healthy babes!
> 
> It is impossible not to stress during the TWW - you are absolutely not alone in that! My AF isnt due until the 17th and i'm already googling every twinge I feel.
> 
> how are you feeling today? only two days out from the witch - hoping she doesnt show for you!Click to expand...

Hi Dreamer! That is exactly what I am doing, googling everything, lol. I was so sure abt af this morning, started to feel mild cramps. But the witch hasn't showed herself yet. Super stressed :cry:


----------



## Nixnax

Diedrek said:


> Canadian, I agree! I swear for be longest time I thought I had PCOS. But my doctor did a trans U/S and my ovaries are perfect which was great news to hear! But I was concerned because I know you can still have it without the cyst aspect. But I dont have much of the other symptoms aka weight gain or excess hair. So she kind of ruled that out and had wanted me to follow up with more blood test. The week of that my insurance through work had changed and my doctors no longer took my new insurance. Ive been waiting months now to get into the new ones. So frustrating but like I said we werent even really at THAT point where we wanted to seek out the answers or even fertility specialists. I havent done the research but Ive seen a lot of women saying their doctors wont even prescribe them things such as Clomid because they are too young. But when youre 27 and have been with the same guy for years NTNP and it just hasnt happened, even when my periods are exiting me by being perfectly on time every month for months at a time. But it still doesnt happen, I mean at what point do they agree with you? Young by their opinions or not? I wonder if any of you ladies know the answer to that haha. About what age is considered OK to start fertility treatments? I almost really think Im pregnant every time AF shows up because its always so different for me. The one thing thats always consistent hours is that my boobs will (both) slowly start aching and swelling and get worse by the day leading up to AF. And this only ever happens a few days before AF and he say before or of AF I would cramp and then bleed almost immediately. Last cycle my boobs started aching for TWO weeks before AF. Definitely thought I had gotten pregnant because like I said its usualy a few days and bam the witch flies in. So that was disappointing and definilty different PMS symptoms :( So a few weeks ago I had loads of EWCM which is how I know I ovulate because it happens every month. And even though theres no way to know for sure without temping if that happens for a few days a month Im going to possibly be crazy and assume ovulation lol. After that happened and we DTD I notice my right boob only started swelling and getting sore. Got exited over this haha. For the week it was like that and then he leftystarted to finally get in the game too. Now even though they are super big and semi sore (usually hugely swollen and almost painful to crying before AF) I had gotten BFNs all last week and have stopped testing. I had AF cramps two days ago and packed extra tampons in my purse lol. But cramps went away and havent returned. But Ive already come to terms that my pre AF symptoms are not reliable and can be complete 180s from the last cycle :( So Im waiting for her ugly face to show up && on to the next cycle(s) where I will be actively temping aka obsessing! Im a POAS-holic too but after so many BFNS and almost $100 spent off frers every maybe! Cycle I only buy a pack of frers after a few cheapie shadows. Always end up with BFNs and its so heartbreaking! Wish my skinny a$$ would get pregnant already :( Good luck girls, sorry for the essay but work is BORING this morning! <3
> 
> Nix- sorry to hear about your partners man juice :( I bet his swimmers are rockstars though and it only takes one rockstar for you girl! FX and I know what you mean for SURE! My man works himself physically to the bone all day and sometimes he just cant finish. It sucks but I refuse to put pressure on him and make him not even wanna do it all it make him feel less of a man :( That would hurt me more than not getting pregnant that month! Please keep us updated from your doctor appointment with the specialist! Im super curious to know how that route goes as I believe I too will be there soon enough.. praying for you girl!
> 
> Lee- I dont know much about coming off of BC but I do know your symptoms could be PG ones too! FX I really hope you get your BFP! Praying for you and your hubby xoxo
> 
> And Canadian yes Ive never weighed more than 120 but for some reason Ive been steady 110-113 and for the life of me havent gained a pound in almost a year. It definitely fuctuates a few pounds when Im bloated but always goes back to 110. Cant gain weight for the life of me and eat like nobodys business :( I hope its not an inner cause to my fertility issues with AF :( FX its not!

It is hard but I dont put any pressure on him at all. It just makes it worse for him. Ive stopped telling him when Im ovulating, but I think he still knows when it it, I become a sex pest and wont leave him alone ha ha. I must start doing it all month so he cant tell one week from any other. All we can do is give it our best shot.

Hope we all get BFPs soon. Ive stopped testing now. I wont test unless AF doesnt show. Its too disheartening


----------



## Nixnax

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, IÂve been on the TTC train since August 17. This is cycle number 6 after coming off of the pill. IÂm 34 and he is 32. We also have a rough time with it, my partner suffers from delayed ejactulation, most of the time he doesnÂt climax at all. We just try and have sex as much as we can in my fertile window and hope for the best. We are planning to start seeking help and trying alternative methods in July. Until then, itÂs just fingers crossed and hope for the best
> 
> Hi Nix, I would be stalking your updates girl, gl! As for me, I can't try each month, as either of us literally has to take days off during my ovulation (so frustrating!). I am trying to get a job in the same city as DH is now, lets see how that goes.
> 
> Fx that 18 be the year for all of us!Click to expand...

Ha ha thanks. Ah that must be so hard. Hope you find a new job soon. Ive just moved in with my partner, we were struggling to get time to BD living apart. And we were only 4 miles from each other! Good luck and I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Lee- I understand the rambling part, that all I have been doing so far :blush: during this TWW. I never continuously tried pills, but it's usually once in 3 months or so. If I am not active, I don't continue. And I haven't always got the withdrawal bleeding. So not sure about that. But do update what happens. Thanks for mentioning the Dollar Tree tests, I may try as well (after 9th, I may get af before that :cry:).
> 
> We have been married for 6+ years, I don't know I have always been focusing on my career. Since, last year I really felt like I want this, hence started TTC. I kind of fear if I started too late, and it would be my fault and I don't know how to cope with that. Also I am trying to keep my stress away from DH, he lost his dad just a little while ago. I so feel this new family member may also help him heal in ways I never can.


How old are you? I always fear that we are starting late as well. I'm 32 and he is 34. He doesn't seen nervous though. My mom got pregnant naturally with me at 38 and had me at 39, so there is always hope.

Yes do use the dollar tree ones. They save so much money. I also ordered the Wondfo ones (and OPKs) on amazon and the pregnancy tests should be in today and OPKs tomorrow. I bought 50 test strips for $16! I have read about these from lurking on sites haha.

I will keep you all posted. My OPKs are so light now that I can barely see the test line, so I'm hoping I did ovulate about Feb 1-2 when I should have. I didn't take any OPKs that week tho... didn't think of it till the week after like a dumby.

Still have sore nipples, which have been every day since I possibly ovulated Feb 1-2. High and soft CP.


----------



## Diedrek

Well ladies I think I&#8217;m about to be officially CD1 again since I&#8217;ve had brown pink spotting/CM this morning. Probably right on time since I woke up and my boobs were torture :( No usual first day of AF bloating or cramps but I won&#8217;t be surprised if they show up mid day today and the witch comes full force. Really just goes to show me that I honestly can&#8217;t rely on my PMS symptoms being the same leading up to her and wondering if they&#8217;re actually PG symptoms! THAT is frustrating! Good luck ladies, I&#8217;m actually exited about starting over this cycle and REALLY TTC! We are STILL going to get our little ones this year, I just know it! <3


----------



## Nixnax

Diedrek said:


> Well ladies I think Im about to be officially CD1 again since Ive had brown pink spotting/CM this morning. Probably right on time since I woke up and my boobs were torture :( No usual first day of AF bloating or cramps but I wont be surprised if they show up mid day today and the witch comes full force. Really just goes to show me that I honestly cant rely on my PMS symptoms being the same leading up to her and wondering if theyre actually PG symptoms! THAT is frustrating! Good luck ladies, Im actually exited about starting over this cycle and REALLY TTC! We are STILL going to get our little ones this year, I just know it! <3

Awww no. I hope full blow AF doesnt come. 

Symptoms are so annoying as PMS really does mimic it. Its almost cruel to us women


----------



## Diedrek

Me either! I wanna smack her right in the face! Oops .. PMS talking haha! I think his thread especially will really help me while TTC because I know there&#8217;s so many women on here doing just that & have been so blessed to already have conceived. My heart goes out to any who have had losses at any stage though. It just weighs SO heavy on me that I may not ever be able to even conceive on my own :( Going to be paying super close attention to ovulation this cycle and hope for the best. FX for all of us! Xo


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Nix - Thanks, now super close to AF, I will test after 9th. Any updates?

Lee- I am 29. Hope is all I have. I know I should not count myself out before af arrives, but I have no symptoms at all today. I feel fine, just slightly tired. But that is probably I am working hard after the vacation I took. How do you feel today?

Die - Isn't spotting supposed to be a symptom? Until af in full force, I don't think you are out. At least that's what I am telling myself :winkwink: Glad to see you are staying positive. Keep updating.

I would have had a mental breakdown by now if I had to go through this alone. I am really thankful to you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Nix - Thanks, now super close to AF, I will test after 9th. Any updates?
> 
> Lee- I am 29. Hope is all I have. I know I should not count myself out before af arrives, but I have no symptoms at all today. I feel fine, just slightly tired. But that is probably I am working hard after the vacation I took. How do you feel today?
> 
> Die - Isn't spotting supposed to be a symptom? Until af in full force, I don't think you are out. At least that's what I am telling myself :winkwink: Glad to see you are staying positive. Keep updating.
> 
> I would have had a mental breakdown by now if I had to go through this alone. I am really thankful to you ladies! :hugs:

You're still young :) thanks for asking, today I still have sore nips and constant light cramping. I actually just went to the bathroom 30 min ago and had a glob of sticky EWCM when I wiped. I'm now researching like a maniac and it looks to be a decent sign. Also, when I checked my CP after that it felt like my vaginal walls were closing in and my vagina was like... swollen? My husband will like that tonight LOL but I don't recall ever feeling that. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - Great that you got a positive symptom!! I feel fine today, no symptom at all. I had light cramping yesterday. I do get CM when I wipe, but its more MW than EW. So I guess this doesn't count.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Actually the more I'm reading, milky white is better than egg white so that should be good for you as well. Or some sites say both, but it's so damn confusing lolol


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ok so this is weird... I had that big glob of EWCM but I just went to check my CP in the bathroom and around my cervix I just has slight milky white CM. I have to go google again LOL


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I know exactly how you feel! I have started to get excessive saliva, then I started googling why this may happen, and read that this is a good sign but it's body's way of preventing nausea. After reading that within 5 min, I had such terrible gag feeling, I had to run from my cubicle to stop making a show in front of others :blush: Now I am almost certain its all in my head :haha:


----------



## Zoey2959

Hi everyone! Im 31 and ttc #1 for 2 years. I think I have had every pregnancy symptom without ever being pregnant. I had one very light positive test last year, maybe a chemical, I dont know. AF was 5 days later than normal. I believe I am 5dpo today. Not much for symptoms so far. Some mild cramps a couple times and some whitish ewcm a couple days ago. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Okay so new update, I have this strange burning sensation in my legs, specially in my calf and feet. Anyone else had/have this?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoey2959 said:


> Hi everyone! IÂm 31 and ttc #1 for 2 years. I think I have had every pregnancy symptom without ever being pregnant. I had one very light positive test last year, maybe a chemical, I donÂt know. AF was 5 days later than normal. I believe I am 5dpo today. Not much for symptoms so far. Some mild cramps a couple times and some whitish ewcm a couple days ago. Good luck everyone!

Hi Zoey! glad you joined us :hugs: You are almost halfway then, so keep updating what happens next, fx for you!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, happy Friday!

Not much to report here, 9 dpo today. Af usually arrives on 12-13 dpo. My boobs are sore but that is normal for me at this point in my cycle


----------



## LeeMcMee

I&#8217;m now at cycle day 22 and when I went to take a test with fmu (bfn) I had some bleeding. Hoping it&#8217;s IB and not AF. Not really cramping yet like with AF and CP is still high.


----------



## Diedrek

<3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> Well Af definitely got me yesterday :( With hardly any cramps either which I honestly cant even be mad at .. so why am I so mad that it had to be a complete 180 from most cycles which cramps got me dying on Cd1! Mental note for sure that maybe when I finally get a bfp I really just wont know cause symptoms will be so much like Af or maybe theyll be things Ive never experienced in my life and its that Ah-Ha moment :) Either way Cd2 here and Im going to enjoy my work free weekend and do my research on what Im going to try differently this cycle. Has anybody tried Vitex? Just googling or searching the forums for vitex and TTC I see so many success stories & im SUPER interested and think its worth a shot! Anybody know anything about it or have tried it themselves? Hope you all are having a good Friday & will have a good weekend with lots of baby making or symptom spotting ;) I will be spending time with my nephews and watching my other half do a side job, aka relaxing with the witch haha. Any big plans for you girls?

Sorry to hear :( AF came for me as well today, but I'm still so confused because my cervix is so high up... and it's a week early for AF, but I did screw my cycle up this month because I stopped my BCP after week 1. Oh well :( :nope:


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Diedrek said:
> 
> 
> Well Af definitely got me yesterday :( With hardly any cramps either which I honestly cant even be mad at .. so why am I so mad that it had to be a complete 180 from most cycles which cramps got me dying on Cd1! Mental note for sure that maybe when I finally get a bfp I really just wont know cause symptoms will be so much like Af or maybe theyll be things Ive never experienced in my life and its that Ah-Ha moment :) Either way Cd2 here and Im going to enjoy my work free weekend and do my research on what Im going to try differently this cycle. Has anybody tried Vitex? Just googling or searching the forums for vitex and TTC I see so many success stories & im SUPER interested and think its worth a shot! Anybody know anything about it or have tried it themselves? Hope you all are having a good Friday & will have a good weekend with lots of baby making or symptom spotting ;) I will be spending time with my nephews and watching my other half do a side job, aka relaxing with the witch haha. Any big plans for you girls?
> 
> Sorry to hear :( AF came for me as well today, but I'm still so confused because my cervix is so high up... and it's a week early for AF, but I did screw my cycle up this month because I stopped my BCP after week 1. Oh well :( :nope:Click to expand...

Sorry af got you. After bcp this will be your withdraw bleed. The next is your real AF. I came off bcp in July and my cycles have only just settled down into a common pattern. My first few were 25 day cycles, now they are 26/27 day. Hope you level soon


----------



## Nixnax

Diedrek said:


> Well Af definitely got me yesterday :( With hardly any cramps either which I honestly cant even be mad at .. so why am I so mad that it had to be a complete 180 from most cycles which cramps got me dying on Cd1! Mental note for sure that maybe when I finally get a bfp I really just wont know cause symptoms will be so much like Af or maybe theyll be things Ive never experienced in my life and its that Ah-Ha moment :) Either way Cd2 here and Im going to enjoy my work free weekend and do my research on what Im going to try differently this cycle. Has anybody tried Vitex? Just googling or searching the forums for vitex and TTC I see so many success stories & im SUPER interested and think its worth a shot! Anybody know anything about it or have tried it themselves? Hope you all are having a good Friday & will have a good weekend with lots of baby making or symptom spotting ;) I will be spending time with my nephews and watching my other half do a side job, aka relaxing with the witch haha. Any big plans for you girls?

Ah I know what you mean. Mine were so crampy a few months ago, I HAD to have a hot water bottle to hand. Now I barely cramp at al. Im really not complaining about it, its a god send. 

Ive been thinking about trying vitex/Angus cactus as well. Think Im going to try it next cycle if this one is unsuccessful


----------



## Diedrek

<3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

:witch:has arrived for me as well, cramping since morning, light bleeding when I wipe. Now waiting for it to hit in full force. I am so down right now, even though the cramp is not half as bad as I usually have, I called off work today. :cry:

Die, Lee - I am so sorry. Hope we get better luck in our next cycles..

Nix - I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix - That's what I have been thinking because ever since a few days after getting off BCP I have had sore boobs and cramps. 

Die - I don't temp, but I have been thinking of starting. Just curious to say how it changes through the cycle.

Lady - Sorry to hear as well.

FX for all :)


----------



## Nixnax

This is only my 2nd time temping. I find it quite a chore, but Im going to keep. Just took my bra off to get in the bath and yowzers. Super heavy sore boobs alert, felt like falling bricks! 

I get new/different symptoms EVERY month. My body likes to throw something new in there. I have horrendous dry skin as well.

I have 3/4 days left of this am I/arent I?! Game. I feel so much more relaxed leading up to ovulation. I use temping and opks for ovulation. Ive never had EWCM. When I was on bcp I used to get it all the time. Im going to start using conception lubes and things soon I think


----------



## LeeMcMee

I had EWCM yesterday and then AF today. I think I also had EWCM randomly on the pills.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Af still didn't hit me with full flow. I get brownish blood only when I wipe, now last time I checked it turned mucus-y. Why is my body being so cruel to me?? :( I wish just to get it over with ..


----------



## Diedrek

3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - Thanks for the positive vibe :hugs: Actually, it is so abnormal for me. Normally after I start getting cramps, light bleeding starts within few minutes, then within a hour or two :witch: comes with full force. So this one is not something I ever had. But I don't think it is anything good though (what if its ectopic :nope:), this cycle is not for me. May be my body is behaving weird because I'm trying :cry: Why is this happening to us, aren't we already on enough of an emotional roller coaster!! It's so hard to stay positive at this moment.


----------



## Diedrek

:dust:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady that does sound promising! FX


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, 

My god am I in a super shitty mood today. I cannot get my head out of my ass!! Ugh. Ive been a bit crampy today and had a very slight temp dip. 

I want to get this cycle done already. Im having a glass of wine tonight or maybe 2. Sometimes we just have to relax and put TTC to the back of our minds.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - You are so kind ... :hugs: Thanks. You are right about the ectopic, I still don't have any pain like that, hopefully it stays that way! Its great to see you are staying so positive .. and how you feel about your guy, I believe both of you'll be great parents :flower: I am going to have everything crossed for your next cycle :thumbup:

Lee - I don't know what this is I am having, but thanks for the positive vibe :hugs: How are you tonight (or tomorrow, in case I am too late to ask :blush:)?

Nix - Sorry that you had a bad day, you are absolutely right, we need to relax a bit. I kept myself fully busy today, just to stop worrying so much. Honestly I believe it helped. Hopefully you are having a better time tonight :winkwink:

So ladies, sorry for not replying the whole day. I kept myself busy today with cooking, and other chores. It helped a lot, I feel fine today, really fine, no symptoms lol. I don't really have any changes today, still brown discharge when I wipe (sorry for tmi). No full force af. I am going to call my doctor on Monday just to have a peace of mind, that whatever I am having is okay, or if they want me for an appointment. So that's that. Let me know how you all are feeling ..


----------



## CanadianMoose

So update here, been dealing with a UTI for like 4 days finally got antibiotics 2 days now. They are pregnancy friendly, but I think I am o' ing now or did earlier, the past week has been nothing but milkly EWCM and CRAZY horny! Not giving it much hope thought cause ya know UTI and antibiotics...ugh man my luck!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies,

I&#8217;m feeling happier again today. I only had half of the glass of wine and went to bed early. I feel good for it.

11DPO today, my temp rose slightly and my boobs are still killing me. Oh joy. AF due in 2 days, just in time for Valentine&#8217;s Day grrr. I think she will arrive. Although we did BD EVERY day of my fertile week, I don&#8217;t think SO did his business. I&#8217;m secretly hoping at least one spermie made a break for it. Here&#8217;s to hoping.


----------



## Diedrek

<3


----------



## Nixnax

Diedrek said:


> Morning :) Af was super light yesterday like only enough for a panty liner and today Ive had just a little spotting. Apparently my cycles have become super light and easy! Cant and wont be mad at that. BUT.. usually the day Af starts my sore boobs will almost instantly disappear. Well theyve stayed around and even though I woke up with no fresh bleeding, sitting up was torture my bbs hurt so bad. I basically traded cramps and heavy flow for the sore boobs all through the :witch: s presence & its even looking like after :growlmad: but hey Im sure next cycle will be different! Heres to hoping she never even makes it there because we have made little beans!!
> 
> Nix- glad you are feeling better! I usually love my wine, but right now I STILL have two bottles in the fridge :shrug: I just havent felt like drinking lately. Thats all it takes is that one sperm to go in and go hard haha! Keeing everything crossed your temp stays up and Af stays away!! <3
> 
> Canadian- Damn that UTI trying to ruin your plans!! Do you use opks? I wonder if the antibiotics would interfere with them .. ugh Idk definitely praying for you girl! Wouldnt be the first time a woman had gotten pregnant like that , FX you can be one of them!! <3
> 
> Lady- not having her full force is such a good sign!! Do you think youll test or just wait for your Dr? Oh man Im exited for you! FX :happydance: Im also doing a big house cleaning today, hoping Ill feel more relaxed next week coming home from work. Hope your doctor can help ease your mind, I know thats not fun at all. Keep us updated <3
> 
> :hugs: to you ladies! I had a good weekend and believe Im going to buy vitex and try that. I know it takes a couple months but hey I might need it :( Also will try to start temping. But for me thats the hardest part because I NEVER seem to remember when I wake up! I leave it right by my bedside table but I have a really hard time waking up in the morning. Have actually slept through multiple phone alarms and was hours late. Oops! Not a morning person at all :coffee: So when I wake up I usually jump out of bed to turn the alarm off. Never seems to be a slow waking and laying still for me long enough to temp or even remember. Thinking Ill start setting Alexa to go off first and remind me to temp. I can yell Alexa stop from my bedroom and not even have to move :) Ill be trying tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck girls && I hope you all enjoy this Sunday (weather is super shitty here) but Im doing a super deep house clean so Ill be inside with pandora jamming :happydance:

Ha I know what you mean, I am NOT a morning person either. I rely on my SO to wake me up for work most days. Im a lazy one. 

Have you tested at all. If your AF is that light it could be a good sign?


----------



## Diedrek

Nix- you are BLESSED! Girl if I&#8217;m not the one to actually get up, my SO would sleep right through the alarms with me lol. He actually likes to wake up early as hell like 5 am and go sit out on the couch and watch the news .. but pass back out. Almost every morning I find him sleeping on the couch ( sitting up none the less) and snoring right though every alarm in the house going off haha. It&#8217;s rough but I love the certainty to temping and I know it&#8217;ll 100% help us so lm actually really exited to start!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha ha your man sounds just like me, I could sleep standing up sometimes. 

I sometimes wonder how I manage without my human alarm.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Canadian - All we need is one sticky bean, this cycle might be it for you. Fx for you girl, so looking forward to your updates. 

Die - I was thinking the same as Nix, if your af is lighter than usual, that could be a good sign, right? Do you think you would test just in case? I will wait for my doctor, I will really feel better knowing everything is okay. Thanks for your thoughts ..

Nix - Glad that you are feeling better today, hope you had a great Sunday! Prayers that af stays the hell out, and you have the best valentines day ever :happydance:

As for me, today my update is I feel like it's almost like the end of af or whatever it was. I will be just happy if it ends :happydance: It was a relaxing Sunday for me, and the weather is okay I guess, at least no snow. But wish the winter was over already, last year we didn't have any snow in Feb. I miss warm and sunny weather ..


----------



## Diedrek

Honestly even though it was much lighter and as crazy as I feel like being and hoping it was something else. It was just TOO af-y haha. And even though I had nothing going on this morning it did pick up for about an hour today and then tailored off to spotting again. Sure its just what it is this time... ridiculous thats what haha. :devil: But it could always be worse so Ill take it! I cant believe it could even be snowing anywhere in the world right now when it is SOOO disgustingly hot down here! Florida is going to kick my ass this summer & Im not looking forward to it since its starting so early :( Looking forward to the work week to take my mind off of the fail this cycle and will instead be wishing I was already Oving again! So, not so much off my mind but just redirected! :thumbup: Good luck girls with your Monday mornings! Hope everybody is ready for their :coffee:!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Diedrek said:


> Honestly even though it was much lighter and as crazy as I feel like being and hoping it was something else. It was just TOO af-y haha. And even though I had nothing going on this morning it did pick up for about an hour today and then tailored off to spotting again. Sure itÂs just what it is this time... ridiculous thatÂs what haha. :devil: But it could always be worse so IÂll take it! I canÂt believe it could even be snowing anywhere in the world right now when it is SOOO disgustingly hot down here! Florida is going to kick my ass this summer & IÂm not looking forward to it since itÂs starting so early :( Looking forward to the work week to take my mind off of the fail this cycle and will instead be wishing I was already OvÂing again! So, not so much off my mind but just redirected! :thumbup: Good luck girls with your Monday mornings! Hope everybody is ready for their :coffee:!

Fx for your next cycle then dear :hugs: About the weather, I am from midwest, and its still snowing.. Thinking we are in the same country, wishing for opposite weather, lol. I am so ready for tomorrow, had a good weekend, some busy time is all I need right now :cool::coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Its cold here too. I just got up at 6am so I could have a cuppa with him before he went to work. Its frosty outside. Im back in bed now as I dont start work today until 2pm. One day on the late shift, then I have the rest of the week off. I need it.

Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks lady! I hope you get the answers your looking for today at the doctor's. Currently I'm thinking I am in the TWW now, no more EWCM and not horny anymore. Everything is dried up and the nausea from the antibiotics are driving me nuts! Personally can't wait for Tuesday, Punszki day! I need to put on the weight, waaay too skinny right now. Also, got my first appointment to see GYN Feb 28, hoping leap year gives me some good luck...did I mention I am 1/4 Irish and 1/4 Scottish? With German and polish of course...


----------



## Nixnax

Tested today and it was BFN. Clutching at straws here. AF due tomorrow, temp rose today and still have Uber sore boobs.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Also suuuuper tired I think from the antibiotics, been sleeping all day and having so much nausea...man I hate being sick!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Canadian - That's so cool, I didn't know about that. Also have fun on Tuesday! Are you planning on testing before seeing your GYN? Sending lots of :dust: on your way ..

Nix - Everything crossed for you that :witch: does not arrive! keep updating hun.

I called my doctor to see me today, but did not get an appointment. apparently what I am having could be quite normal, they want me to take hpt first, and will only give me an appointment if I get positive. So that goes for my answer, disappointed with their behavior actually. Nurse wanted me to wait for couple of days more, in case af shows her face after the spotting.


----------



## Nixnax

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Canadian - That's so cool, I didn't know about that. Also have fun on Tuesday! Are you planning on testing before seeing your GYN? Sending lots of :dust: on your way ..
> 
> Nix - Everything crossed for you that :witch: does not arrive! keep updating hun.
> 
> I called my doctor to see me today, but did not get an appointment. apparently what I am having could be quite normal, they want me to take hpt first, and will only give me an appointment if I get positive. So that goes for my answer, disappointed with their behavior actually. Nurse wanted me to wait for couple of days more, in case af shows her face after the spotting.

I will do. 

Hope you just have spotting and not full blown AF. Sometimes spotting is mistaken as AF when its not. It could be a good sign. Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Diedrek

Hope everybody had a good Monday! I for one got no sleep last night so Im currently curled up on my couch after work :) Going to relax until my TWW now but I DID temp this morning! Hoping I can get that done at the same time every morning.. so tired and just some spotting left. Hope tomorrow theres not even a trace of that complete betrayal :winkwink:


----------



## Zoey2959

Good luck ladies! Im expexting af by tomorrow or Wednesday. Starting to feel cramping like af is on the way. My only symptom is I DONT have sore boobs. I always do by now. Weird, I think my body is trying to trick me &#128514;


----------



## Nixnax

I kept waking up last night because of cramping. But I not sure if I was cramping, or whether I was dreaming I was. Really strange.


----------



## Diedrek

Zoey- FX that no sore boobs is your symptom! Hopefully youll get that bfp! Are you waiting for af to test? I always get sore boobs pre af too. This cycle I *almost* convinced myself I could be pregnant because only my right boob was sore hahah. It took about 1.5 weeks for the left one to catch up though. And even now af ended basically yesterday my boobs are STILL sore! I feel like I cant trust anything anymore :dohh: BUT if I had NO sore boobs at all whatsoever Id most likely be POAS! That seems like a lucky sign to me <3 Hang in there girl! Good luck!

Nix- praying they were just nightmares!! Hope the real world cramps stay away! Although its usually a good sign to have some af cramping before you get that bfp soo I hate to say that completely :) Fx for you girl! <3


----------



## Nixnax

Im only getting light cramping now. I normally have pink tinged cm the day before AF. Non as yet.

All this waiting it driving me nuts. Im off to gym.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hiiiiiii I'm still lurking. So of course my fertile days are next Mon-Wed but I will only be able to have sex with DH that Mon if even... cuz we were be away, but i come home monday and he stays up the rest of the week.


----------



## Nixnax

Well Im officially late. AF didnt arrive today. Going to buy a test in the morning


----------



## CanadianMoose

Lady probably not, been TTC for almost 2 years with not one positive ever! So at this point I don't want to waste the money on a test unless I need to. Like if I will visit family and want clear conscience about drinking and such. Besides I find that just expecting that I'm not pregnant every time helps with the disappointment. Hope you all have a much more promising TWW and you get the BFP's you deserve!


----------



## Zoey2959

Diedrek said:


> Zoey- FX that no sore boobs is your symptom! Hopefully youll get that bfp! Are you waiting for af to test? I always get sore boobs pre af too. This cycle I *almost* convinced myself I could be pregnant because only my right boob was sore hahah. It took about 1.5 weeks for the left one to catch up though. And even now af ended basically yesterday my boobs are STILL sore! I feel like I cant trust anything anymore :dohh: BUT if I had NO sore boobs at all whatsoever Id most likely be POAS! That seems like a lucky sign to me <3 Hang in there girl! Good luck!
> 
> Nix- praying they were just nightmares!! Hope the real world cramps stay away! Although its usually a good sign to have some af cramping before you get that bfp soo I hate to say that completely :) Fx for you girl! <3

I have taken a test every day for the last 3 days, lol. I cant help myself, someone needs to hide them &#128514;


----------



## Nixnax

Im out. AF got me this morning. Onto cycle #7


----------



## Diedrek

Zoey- girl it&#8217;s alright lol. I do the same! I&#8217;m a POAS psycho when I test haha. Any sign of Af? Because that&#8217;s the biggest sign! Good luck on your next test if you decide to <3 Fx that the witch never shows!!

Nix- Sorry girlie!! March WILL be our month!! <3


----------



## Zoey2959

Diedrek said:


> Zoey- girl its alright lol. I do the same! Im a POAS psycho when I test haha. Any sign of Af? Because thats the biggest sign! Good luck on your next test if you decide to <3 Fx that the witch never shows!!
> 
> Nix- Sorry girlie!! March WILL be our month!! <3

I didnt take one today, i resisted, lol. No af yet, fingers crossed. Im on day 26, my cycles range from 22-30 days but they generally land around 26 days most of the time. 

Sorry nix, wishing you lots of luck for next month &#128578;


----------



## SpringRose

Hi All,
Its my Cycle #1 of Baby #1. I am very new to the subject. Its my 7DPO and just need to cope with others who are in the same boat. 
Best wishes to all.


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck spring. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Valentines Day


----------



## Zoey2959

Af just got me, on to next month &#128513;


----------



## LeeMcMee

Well I'm glad I started OPK testing early!! My fertility app says I'm not supposed to be fertile till Mon-Wed and O on Thurs... well I started testing this week just in case and the line is getting darker now. I got my period a week ago today. I'm on CD8.
 



Attached Files:







use this.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 7









calendar.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Diedrek

Welcome Spring! Good luck girl! Are you feeling anything yet? FX you get your bfp! It happens all the time with couples getting pregnant on their first try :) Unfortunately I wasnt one of them lol. Cd 9 and wont Ov till next week but Definitely cheering for you! Do you test early or wait to see if af comes? Aka how bad is your POAS addiction haha. Anyways good luck again & feel free to talk to any of here .. were all in the same boat trying for our first <3 

Zoey- Eek sorry girl :( Cd 1 sucks balls! Im telling you guys .. March is the month ;)

Nix- How you doing girl? I had an amazing Valentines Day :) :) It was our 8th v-day together and came home to dinner on the table all set up with my gift. Was super sweet! Was glad it was something nice at home cause I was super tired after work. Last year was a legit scavenger hunt (thanks viral Facebook videos) haha. What about you guys? Hope it was good! 

Lee- What in the actual hell! Thats crazy Im Cd9 and FF says Friday the 24th for me too!! I only just ordered my opks this morning and now Im freaking out about it! Definitely stopping after work and grabbing some from Walmart. I had no plans on even dipping an opk until Tuesday but you just scared me lol. Youre going to O early girl! So glad you tested early & caught it in time! FX because that was lucky for you so hoping this is your lucky cycle <3 Our dates are only one day apart, itll be nice to compare things! 

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> Welcome Spring! Good luck girl! Are you feeling anything yet? FX you get your bfp! It happens all the time with couples getting pregnant on their first try :) Unfortunately I wasnt one of them lol. Cd 9 and wont Ov till next week but Definitely cheering for you! Do you test early or wait to see if af comes? Aka how bad is your POAS addiction haha. Anyways good luck again & feel free to talk to any of here .. were all in the same boat trying for our first <3
> 
> Zoey- Eek sorry girl :( Cd 1 sucks balls! Im telling you guys .. March is the month ;)
> 
> Nix- How you doing girl? I had an amazing Valentines Day :) :) It was our 8th v-day together and came home to dinner on the table all set up with my gift. Was super sweet! Was glad it was something nice at home cause I was super tired after work. Last year was a legit scavenger hunt (thanks viral Facebook videos) haha. What about you guys? Hope it was good!
> 
> Lee- What in the actual hell! Thats crazy Im Cd9 and FF says Friday the 24th for me too!! I only just ordered my opks this morning and now Im freaking out about it! Definitely stopping after work and grabbing some from Walmart. I had no plans on even dipping an opk until Tuesday but you just scared me lol. Youre going to O early girl! So glad you tested early & caught it in time! FX because that was lucky for you so hoping this is your lucky cycle <3 Our dates are only one day apart, itll be nice to compare things!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!


hahaha didn't mean to scare ya but glad if it ends up helping you see if you O early as well! Isn't that so strange?! I even showed my bff and she's like "But didn't you JUST have your period?" I was like I KNOW wtf?! FX for you as well!! I took a dollar tree test earlier, but maybe my urine was diluted cuz it was lighter than the Wondfo OPK. I'm gonna stick with what the Wondo say because they have been working. I just forgot to bring one to work, so I bought a dollar tree test during lunch haha. It WILL be interesting to compare notes being 1 day apart!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi Ladies! Sorry for staying away for couple of days, had one hell of a busy week. I took 2 weeks leave last month, now work is making me wish I hadn't, lol, specially since it didn't work *sigh* 

Die, Nix, Canadian, Lee, Zoey - I am keeping everything crossed for you all, so March be the month for you!! I can't really try this cycle, hubby will be visiting me next month, looking forward to that now. Since the nurse told me to wait some more to see if af shows her face in full flow, then test. I am going to test probably day after tomorrow. But it feels so weird, testing after af kinda arrived. But may be it's a good thing, now that I know this cycle wasn't for me, so there wouldn't be much disappointment.

Spring - Good luck to you girl, we are all trying for our #1, basically in the same boat. Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## CanadianMoose

No symptoms and nothing out of the ordinary, so I just know it's not my month but thank you for the good thoughts and we'll wishes! More excited to get to the GYN and get some things answered and on the right path of fixing.


----------



## Diedrek

Lee- I ended up at the dollar tree last night and got some of their opks. Im worried if they work well though.. I did order some so theyll be at my work Monday lol. Having the worst cramp type pains around my left hip this morning. Do you usually dip your opks around 2 pm? 

Lady- So sorry Work is crazy for you right now! Also I tested after af too! After it being a weird cycle I just wanted to make sure! Maybe itll be good for you to have a month to focus getting back into the work groove without the added stress of TTC. Then youll be super relaxed and ready for when the hubby comes! Im exited for you, you hear so much how it always happens right after taking a break. <3 GL :) :) 

Canadian - Sorry :( The no unusual symptoms thing could always be a symptom! Seems pretty normal around here actually haha. Ether way good luck & hang in there! <3 


Cd10 here and only 4 more days till FF says Im at the start of my fertile days! Also almost a week of temping so thats exciting as Ive stayed on it! Was a little late one day but its ok. Seems my resting temp is usually at 97.07 as Ive gotten that half the time so far. I know its too early to even say that so hopefully my Ov and FF match at least! Hoping to officially be in the TWW next weekend :) Speaking of weekends ... do any of you ladies have any fun weekend plans? SO had to work today so Ill be fending for myself for half the day haha. Tomorrow were going to the beach!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Canadian - Hope you are having a good weekend. Let us know how the visit with GYN goes. I am now waiting for March to come, so that I can join the dreadful tww again!

Die - Have a great day at the beach! Thanks for the positive vibes. I did not have any plans this weekend, just staying at home. This is what I needed after the busy week perhaps. I am also excited for your current cycle, and hoping you get a sticky bean ..


----------



## SpringRose

Thank you Diedrek. Yes I do experience some wired symptoms this cycle. I have sore breast starting from 3dpo to today 11 dpo and had heavy cramping. May be I am to excited. I ll be testing from next Wednesday (21st). I will keep you girls updated.


----------



## Diedrek

Lady - It was so damn good haha! Just what I needed after my week at work! I got a two dollar raise on Friday .. just goes to show how crazy busy Ive actually been there! So it was a good weekend to celebrate :) :thumbup:

Spring- Of course girl :) Thats what were all here for .. to support each other :) And mostly to talk about the stuff we dont want to talk about with other people irl haha! Do you usually have sore boobs in your tww? I *used* to only get them literally days before af and then almost the second I started bleeding theyd simmer down or disappear. Like magic! But these last two cycles theyve hurt literally right after O! So I cant trust them anymore :growlmad: I feel my only boob related symptom would be NO soreness or so bad that Ive never felt them like that before. Or maybe theyd be totally normal .. who knows :shrug: Heres to hoping its your biggest symptom and youll find out soon! Also cramping is probably the most common bfp symptom I see on here :) Sounds super promising & will be stalking when you test! :happydance: Keeping my FX for you!

Im a little sunburnt so will be sleeping with just the sheet tonight. Will no doubt wake up freezing and I hope that doesnt affect my temps because my O is right around the corner and Im relying on these temps for an accurate pattern! I promised myself and SO I wouldnt get super crazy or stressed about it and yet I can already feel myself going down the rabbit hole lol. Wish he didnt have to hear Alexa screaming Take your temp All through the house every morning .. but I need her to :( Hes been super sweet about it though! This morning he was up way before me and when I woke up to my Alexa reminder he was sitting up in bed next to me and handed it to me saying it had fallen off the night stand (while grabbing my phone to hit the snooze button with my eyes closed) so he got it for me and had been waiting for that 7:30 temp time to hand it to me. Then we did our usual morning cuddles/pillowtalk to wake ourselves up & chatted about my temp and what we can look forward to with all the new things we are trying. For some reason I wanted to bawl my eyes out at this! This isnt unusual as hes very on board and sweet its just we dont have the longest conversations about it because I think it makes him sad or he definitely knows I get sad talking too much about it and he tries to keep it light as to be strong for me. Either way he seemed attentive to all of it this morning and I feel bad for thinking I got his hopes up by saying this is the best way to TTC because we will have the best timing, knowledge, etc. Ill be the one feeling bad if it doesnt happen or I dont get af again anytime soon and by the time I know it the 6 months will be up and we will be sitting at the fertility doctors office. Im just feeling down knowing I should be Oving over the next week and even though I should, I may not. And that I wont even know until it just doesnt happen! But thats why I decided to temp and do opks in the first place because knowledge is POWER yall!<3 Sorry for venting ladies but honestly other than my mom, because I tell her basically everything, I havent chosen to tell anybody else. In fear that it wont happen or cant and itll constantly be brought up in conversation all the time. I couldnt bare that! Anyways! Sheesh! Not looking forward to another crazy week at work but supposed to O Saturday according to FF. Just had to look because Idk why I keep thinking Thursday or Friday! Dang I got almost a whole week to go .. but Ill be doing the Opks just in case and keeping an eye on cm to see! Wish me luck girls & everyone keep us updated on everything!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> Lee- I ended up at the dollar tree last night and got some of their opks. Im worried if they work well though.. I did order some so theyll be at my work Monday lol. Having the worst cramp type pains around my left hip this morning. Do you usually dip your opks around 2 pm?
> 
> Lady- So sorry Work is crazy for you right now! Also I tested after af too! After it being a weird cycle I just wanted to make sure! Maybe itll be good for you to have a month to focus getting back into the work groove without the added stress of TTC. Then youll be super relaxed and ready for when the hubby comes! Im exited for you, you hear so much how it always happens right after taking a break. <3 GL :) :)
> 
> Canadian - Sorry :( The no unusual symptoms thing could always be a symptom! Seems pretty normal around here actually haha. Ether way good luck & hang in there! <3
> 
> 
> Cd10 here and only 4 more days till FF says Im at the start of my fertile days! Also almost a week of temping so thats exciting as Ive stayed on it! Was a little late one day but its ok. Seems my resting temp is usually at 97.07 as Ive gotten that half the time so far. I know its too early to even say that so hopefully my Ov and FF match at least! Hoping to officially be in the TWW next weekend :) Speaking of weekends ... do any of you ladies have any fun weekend plans? SO had to work today so Ill be fending for myself for half the day haha. Tomorrow were going to the beach!

Sorry Im on vacation for the long weekend so I havent been on. Ill type more tomorrow as Im in the TWW again :) I got the darker OPK with FMU but I do also dip between 12-2pm


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - I also meant to add that the darker OPK I got on Friday was my positive OPK apparently so I should have ovulated Saturday according to an app I have and we had sex Saturday and tonight so FX
 



Attached Files:







8B00DE53-7A92-4DDF-90AF-7AFDE1FF5A51.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diedrek

LeeMcMee said:


> Die - I also meant to add that the darker OPK I got on Friday was my positive OPK apparently so I should have ovulated Saturday according to an app I have and we had sex Saturday and tonight so FX



Thats so crazy but Im so excited for you that you caught it in time! Ive been testing for the last two days and still negative opks. I was supposed to bring one with me to work today to test around 2 but was running so late I forgot :growlmad: Maybe I was just mad at having to come in today while everybody else had off haha. Anyways Ill either have to run home which is super close or Ill just wait till after work and do it around 5:30 on a 4 hour hold. Hope itll be ok but I dont feel like Im Oving just yet anyways. Waiting for that ewcm who hasnt made its appearance yet! FX youre already in the process of sticking a bean!! <3 Cant wait to hear all your tww symptoms!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - Honestly, I love reading your updates even though you call it venting, lol. I feel like I am talking to a friend :) You are lucky that you have such a nice DH and I can certainly see you deserve him. I am sending all the lucks your way dear :dust: Let me know how your opk test goes.

Lee - Fx for you dear, so this cycle be it for you! Hope you had a good vacation. I wanted to ask you, and Die what brand are you using for opk testing, want a recommendation so that I can start in March.


----------



## Diedrek

Aww thank you Lady!! You&#8217;re so sweet! I&#8217;m honestly cheering all of you girls on & hoping you all will be successful in TTC <3 I was supposed to get my wondfo opks in the mail today I see lots of other ladies use them! However they did NOT come! They should&#8217;ve come in the mail as they have to my house in the past so when they didn&#8217;t come I figured they&#8217;d come UPS. But nothing and I will be leaving work soon! Hoping they don&#8217;t come when I&#8217;m not here and then have to wait all day tomorrow as well. I&#8217;ve been using the dollar tree ones lately but now I&#8217;ll have to go and get more Incase the wondfos don&#8217;t come by 2 tomorrow. They aren&#8217;t positive which seems accurate .. I&#8217;m just hoping they&#8217;re correct. Kind of worried maybe I just get the clearblue or FRER ones for now. Idk. I&#8217;m really stressing a little because the more I read it seems like if you&#8217;re not testing with opks twice a day sometimes you could totally miss your Lh surge.. I know I haven&#8217;t temped nearly long enough to a single thing that could be common but my temp has dropped from what it&#8217;s been lately and so now I&#8217;m super concerned I&#8217;m about to O here and miss it! I just gotta remember I just started all of this and there&#8217;s no way I&#8217;ll be lucky enough to get it right the first time. I just gotta keep temping and doing whatever type of opks I have for now. And then definitely just hope for the best haha. I just got really stressed trying to wrap it up at work I realized I was bursting and ended up going to the bathroom. Uhhh ...I was bursting because I was holding that pee for 3+ hours trying to make it home and do that opk! Not sure where my heads at but I could kick myself you guys ... will now be waiting to test later on tonight. I don&#8217;t have normal O signs so I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;m ok for my FF date I have or at least when my normal pre O symptoms show up :) FX I get lucky! And you all get lucky! Lots of dust needs a good spreading around <3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Sorry that you didn't get your wondfo opks on time. May be grab and continue with the ones you have been using so far. And you are absolutely right, you have just started this, there is a certainly a lot of information to process, and don't blame yourself for tww brain :D (sorry I just made that term up). I am sure you will get there and be lucky.. Fx for all of us!!


----------



## Diedrek

Thanks Lady! Where is everybody else at their cycle? Anybody still waiting to O? I&#8217;m Cd 13 and still no positive opk .. I felt like the one I took yesterday was darker than the one before but I&#8217;m not even sure if those dollar tree ones work that way so it could just be wishful thinking on my part! Still no ewcm either .. I usually get days of flooding (literally feeling like I&#8217;ve peed myself) watery cm and then a day or so of ew. Starting to think I&#8217;m back to annov cycles :( Or will O really late again! Been taking the vitex so I&#8217;m hoping that&#8217;ll help in a couple of months if no bfp yet. Just another wait Not game lol. Will take another $ opk at 2 while I&#8217;m at work and hope the wondfos come so I can compare :) :) Hope everybody else is getting some good news and positive results for themselves <3 Also it&#8217;s only Tuesday and I&#8217;m done with this week already haha. It feels like it&#8217;s dragging on! Maybe cause yesterday was a a longgg day but damn I&#8217;m ready for the weekend!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Sorry I'm behind. I got back from vacation yesterday and basically just vegged out on the couch last night haha. So to answer your posts...

I have been using Wondfo OPKs and now I'll be using Wondfo HCG tests daily because I'm obsessed lol the thing is... I trust Dollar tree prego tests because when I got pregnant 10 years ago they worked for me, but on Friday when I got my positive Wondfo OPK I later took a dollar tree OPK and it was light, but it could be because I used diluted urine. The next day I tested with an OPK and it was still slightly dark (seen in my previous post).

so FX to you all and I wanna hear updates haha I haven't read all the posts yet since last time I was on, but DIE are you ovulating yet?


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Die - Honestly, I love reading your updates even though you call it venting, lol. I feel like I am talking to a friend :) You are lucky that you have such a nice DH and I can certainly see you deserve him. I am sending all the lucks your way dear :dust: Let me know how your opk test goes.
> 
> Lee - Fx for you dear, so this cycle be it for you! Hope you had a good vacation. I wanted to ask you, and Die what brand are you using for opk testing, want a recommendation so that I can start in March.

Thank you!! Yes I was sadly only on vacation from Friday night till last night, but DH is still there till Friday. I ran out of PTO at work because I had sinus surgery in October and used my remaining week for that :( we live in Massachusetts and went to New Hampshire (only 2 hours north) to snowboard with his family and family friends from Florida and Pennsylvania he has known his whole life. Had a great time! I wont be snowboarding once I know I'm pregnant and DH made sure to say that as well, which I thought was sweet because he's looking out for the future baby :) Hope you all had a great weekend as well.

I posted a post before this, but I have been using Wondfo OPKs (and now HCGs) that I bought on amazon... 50 OPK test strips for $16 (and same cost for the HCGs). I'm really liking them.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> Thanks Lady! Where is everybody else at their cycle? Anybody still waiting to O? Im Cd 13 and still no positive opk .. I felt like the one I took yesterday was darker than the one before but Im not even sure if those dollar tree ones work that way so it could just be wishful thinking on my part! Still no ewcm either .. I usually get days of flooding (literally feeling like Ive peed myself) watery cm and then a day or so of ew. Starting to think Im back to annov cycles :( Or will O really late again! Been taking the vitex so Im hoping thatll help in a couple of months if no bfp yet. Just another wait Not game lol. Will take another $ opk at 2 while Im at work and hope the wondfos come so I can compare :) :) Hope everybody else is getting some good news and positive results for themselves <3 Also its only Tuesday and Im done with this week already haha. It feels like its dragging on! Maybe cause yesterday was a a longgg day but damn Im ready for the weekend!!

Sorry for my 9238490284 posts as I catch up LOL I was testing morning and afternoon with my OPKs. The positive one I got was first thing in the morning and the slightly lighter one I got the next day (which my app says was my O day) I got late at night (I was busy all day snowboarding etc).

I'm at CD12 and 3DPO, because as you know my cycle was odd this month having Od a week early, and so far:

CD8 - Positive OPK

CD9 - (O day) BD @pm, no symptoms

1 DPO - BD @pm, no symptoms

2 DPO - Driving the 2 hours home from vacation I was ready to fall asleep, had to buy a coffee and this was at 3pm! Maybe light cramps for a second (could have been to poop lol). At night my 15 lb dog was super protective of me, guarding me from my inlaw's dog I'm watching at my house and he has NEVER done that... later he was sleeping against me by my belly, which he also never does. He usually sleeps under the covers but up near my head. Picture below. I didn't think anything of it, just thought it was cute, but sent this pic to my bff last night laughing at his lil nose poking out and she knows I'm TCC and she said maybe he knows! And I forgot dogs can sometimes sense hormone changes, so I googled and it's actually a thing. They lay by your belly and get protective even before YOU know you're pregnant... FX! Or he could have just missed me while I was on vacation. In the pic, the black fabric on the right is my shirt.

3 DPO (today) - Felt a slight wave of nausea this morning while getting ready for work just standing in the bathroom... hadn't eaten or had coffee yet. Mild cramping again for a sec. Kinda low CP. Very light amount of CM, which was milky white and tacky kind of.
 



Attached Files:







jax.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diedrek

LeeMcMee said:


> Diedrek said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lady! Where is everybody else at their cycle? Anybody still waiting to O? Im Cd 13 and still no positive opk .. I felt like the one I took yesterday was darker than the one before but Im not even sure if those dollar tree ones work that way so it could just be wishful thinking on my part! Still no ewcm either .. I usually get days of flooding (literally feeling like Ive peed myself) watery cm and then a day or so of ew. Starting to think Im back to annov cycles :( Or will O really late again! Been taking the vitex so Im hoping thatll help in a couple of months if no bfp yet. Just another wait Not game lol. Will take another $ opk at 2 while Im at work and hope the wondfos come so I can compare :) :) Hope everybody else is getting some good news and positive results for themselves <3 Also its only Tuesday and Im done with this week already haha. It feels like its dragging on! Maybe cause yesterday was a a longgg day but damn Im ready for the weekend!!
> 
> Sorry for my 9238490284 posts as I catch up LOL I was testing morning and afternoon with my OPKs. The positive one I got was first thing in the morning and the slightly lighter one I got the next day (which my app says was my O day) I got late at night (I was busy all day snowboarding etc).
> 
> I'm at CD12 and 3DPO, because as you know my cycle was odd this month having Od a week early, and so far:
> 
> CD8 - Positive OPK
> 
> CD9 - (O day) BD @pm, no symptoms
> 
> 1 DPO - BD @pm, no symptoms
> 
> 2 DPO - Driving the 2 hours home from vacation I was ready to fall asleep, had to buy a coffee and this was at 3pm! Maybe light cramps for a second (could have been to poop lol). At night my 15 lb dog was super protective of me, guarding me from my inlaw's dog I'm watching at my house and he has NEVER done that... later he was sleeping against me by my belly, which he also never does. He usually sleeps under the covers but up near my head. Picture below. I didn't think anything of it, just thought it was cute, but sent this pic to my bff last night laughing at his lil nose poking out and she knows I'm TCC and she said maybe he knows! And I forgot dogs can sometimes sense hormone changes, so I googled and it's actually a thing. They lay by your belly and get protective even before YOU know you're pregnant... FX! Or he could have just missed me while I was on vacation. In the pic, the black fabric on the right is my shirt.
> 
> 3 DPO (today) - Felt a slight wave of nausea this morning while getting ready for work just standing in the bathroom... hadn't eaten or had coffee yet. Mild cramping again for a sec. Kinda low CP. Very light amount of CM, which was milky white and tacky kind of.Click to expand...




Lee I dont know why I assumed beach & drinks for vacation haha! But snowboarding!! Thats so much fun! I havent done that since I was a teenager .. or even saw snow lol. How exciting Im glad you had a good time girl :) <3 I so wish we were both in the tww and sharing symptoms but Ill just have to obsess over yours with you! Still havent gotten a positive opk :( I feel theyre *possibly* getting darker but I just dont even know if thats a real thing with ovulation tests :shrug: Guess its just a wait and see thing! My cm is definitely starting to get more watery today so thats my usual heading towards ew and O symptoms so hopefully over the next few days. This will be my first month actually know what my LP is and what day I ovulate (assuming I do!) so Ill be happy for the info for sure! I WILL say though never in my tww had I ever felt nauseous! I feel like that would literally shock me! FX your body is gearing up for implantation! And the puppy oh my god the puppy!! Ive ALWAYS kept an eye on our pups in the tww just to see if they were being any more attentive to me than usual! I honestly thought if I was ever Pg my dogs would let me know and theyd be super overprotective. I really hope your baby knows something you dont yet :happydance: I feel like you were so lucky with your opks and now with the pup it could be! FX for you & keep us updated with your symptom spotting haha. Cant wait for you to POAS But ok Ill slow the roll with that .. too soon? Lol. Ok hoping Cd 14 is a positive opk day for me .. other than that Im all out of reports! Good luck ladies <3 

:dust:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die I love you hahaha I'm starting to wonder if we should even trust OPKS cuz I have a story along with pictures... talking about POAS early, well I already did and I'm confused haha. But first, I can't wait to keep up with your TWW and symptoms as well!! I would love a beach vacation with cute drinks haha but this is a vacation we take every year cuz my inlaws have a time share at a ski resort. We snowboard regularly near home as well.

So I THOUGHT I was only 3DPO, but I took a test tonight for fun and I'm wondering how I got a faint line and in person it's pinkish... so I compared it to an OPK I took with the same urine tonight to show where a line should show up. To my surprise I saw the line. I then did another HCG test with water to see if maybe I am seeing an evap line, but I'm not seeing a line on the water test. 

HELP!! I'm gonna take another test in a couple hours and again in the morning. This is where I'm wondering if my OPKs were even correct. I must have Od sooner than I thought IF this is a BFP?? So confused!!
  



Attached Files:







27973762_10155603243234563_3056927694085121362_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10









28277055_10155603243329563_5105958377188465308_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8









28308419_10155603286314563_68226431_n.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - That's an adventure!! I am such a clumsy person, not good at snowboarding. My vacation usually involve beach and drink or water sports.

Coming back to your test results, I don't know what to say to opk results, I am not that experienced. I am just keeping everything crossed for your progression of the bfp line!!! May be Die can say more, keep us updated on your next tests.

Die - When I was ordering my wondfo, from the review pictures, not everyone got the same dark line as the control line, and they are claiming to get pregnant that cycle. Getting *darker* lines should definitely be a thing, right? Fx that you O, and get your sticky bean!!

I have ordered wondfo today!


----------



## Diedrek

Lee- I am TRIPPIN off your tests!!! I dont even know what to think other than Im legit SCREAMING thats a bfp!! I dont even know how omg. Im so confused with you girl .. the dates omg the dates dont add up and Im scatching my head as we speak! Please tell me your testing again first thing tomorrow morning? Are those the wondfos? Its so pink!? Post it in the pregnancy test threads Im so curious to see what all the other ladies think because Im at a loss!!! FX that something with your dates or af were wrong and its an early bfp! Cant wait to come check here tomorrow and see <3 <3 But Just oh my god Lee what in the actual hell! 

Lady- from google itself haha it does seem like opks getting darker is a thing! Because after the positive they go lighter again. However Ill say mine if anything are slowly but surely going darker ..not like a definite huge jump in shade the next day. Not sure which is normal but hey nothing I can do about it right :shrug: :) Keep us updated & definitely when you get your wondfos and start testing! 

Its so funny to see die written on here especially cause half of my family/friends call me die and the other half dre. And of course when I see my name I see Diedre like dee eh dray but now when I look it really looks like I wrote die drek hahah thats awful! I dont want anybody to die I just want to have a baby and everybody else around me to have one haha. Anyways its CLEARLY past my bedtime! With me starting to sound delirious! Good luck girls Ill check in the morning I hope to see some amazing stuff happening on here :happydance: <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hahaha love the replies! I wont be able to reply until later because Ill be in a meeting all day at work but I dont see lines on my FMU tests :( Im staying hopeful tho. The original test still has a pink line tho... can we have hcg surges lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

I&#8217;ll reply better later as well as I&#8217;m getting ready for work right now but I did post last night in a test page and they also thought bfp so fix!


----------



## Diedrek

I mean you were definitely surprised to have such an early opk! So hopefully it&#8217;s that?? Already at work too but it but I&#8217;ll be checking in throughout the day :) Have a good day ladies <3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - Yeah, I remember that too you got an early opk, which got me wishing for an early one for myself next cycle, and I don't even know why I need that, lol. Are you going to test tomorrow morning again or, did a hold today and tested?? I am so invested in you right now, I need update.. :dust: :dust:

Dee - Now that you mention it, finally I have noticed I have been writing die, while I did meant Dee and didn't even stop to think what I was calling you. Sorry about that!! And I am so happy that the line is getting darker, Fx!!

Hope you both had great days, now I am kind of feeling like how Dee felt yesterday, ready for the weekend. I miss my DH, March seems like months and days away *sigh* I will let you guys know, once my wondfo arrives. I had a busy day today, that started with a very early meeting. I am so sleepy atm, wondering what you guys are up to, and started to realize I am rambling, so I will stop at this point and hope you do let me know how your days went and updates and all. Night ladies!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Awww You Guys are the best :) I didn&#8217;t get to go on the computer because I was in a meeting all day and now at home my computer won&#8217;t connect to the internet. Anyways I will be able to talk more tomorrow at work when I should be working ha ha but I did take a few tests today and they look negative but I did read some blogs about women getting positive tests the negative tests then finding out they were pregnant so I&#8217;m trying to stay hopeful. I did have some EWCM though and I am nervous that that means AF Is coming. I will keep testing and keep you guys posted since I still have a ton of test strips left. I&#8217;m just dying to see another test with a line dammit ha ha I&#8217;m glad I have you guys rooting for me  is coming. I will keep testing and keep you guys posted since I still have a ton of test strips left. I&#8217;m just dying to see another test with a line dammit ha ha I&#8217;m glad I have you guys rooting for me  Hoping for some positives for you both as well!


----------



## Diedrek

Lady- Die is perfectly fine too haha I just started to think how wierd it must look to some people .. maybe its just me though hahha surely nobody was thinking that lol. Sorry your DH is so far from you :( I hope you have a busy & fun ouple of weeks to pass the time! Like POA Wonfdo S. Haha! In all the years of being with my SO we were apart for a few weeks when he got offered a better position 5 hours away and was staying down there 4 days out of the week. That was so awful and he personally couldnt take it and begged me to come up with him. So we decided to move haha I gave my two weeks and left! However we decided to come back home a year later! Anyways I know its definitely hard but thank god for cell phones!! ;) 

Lee- Well .. damn!! Where are you at now? Im at Cd 14 and I know we were super close!! Except your dpo now with that blazing opk and Im still a sitting duck with no positive :( I really hope you get some answers soon! Ew is a sure fire af sign for you? I never get it unless its around O! Its usually creamy cm leading up to af. God I feel like you just had af and should be nowhere close! And YES! So many here get their bfps with afternoon or evening urine then nothing in the mornings! Isnt that do strange but it happens so often and I really pray thats what yours are doing! Keep peeing girl and keep us updated! <3 FX!!


So nothing new really. Everyday I test and even been paranoid testing twice a day because Im so scared to miss my surge! Just cause I have no idea what time of the day or how long itll last for. I really need to get it to kind of see for myself how it goes down for again my normal. Even though I get watery and then ew cm, its hard to say Now whether it was actually at O. Ive seen some ladies say they get it before or after so I dont know now. Anyways the one I took tonight I thought well hey were getting there! Maybe tomorrow will be the positive! But Im reading to much into it for sure. Havent bdd since a few days after af left. Im honestly trying to time this so right even right down to the BDing lol. Ive been holding out a little waiting for the positive opk! I feel like itll be my luck to DTD and then the day I get a positive opk my SO will get stuck working late and Ill wind up falling asleep waiting on him :( But after he asked what it said (as if it were a conversation I had in the bathroom with an opk lol) his words tonight were screw that positive! And BDd on the couch haha. Oh well :shrug: Positive opk or not I cant put my guy or life on hold lol. I even for the first time ever lifted my legs over the top of the couch and hung out like that for as long as possible before I was too uncomfortable and had to get up. Not sure if any of you ladies do that after BDing? I know its recommended especially if you actually got a good opk but clearly as seen through my writing I kind of have a hard time sitting still for that long.. maybe because of my work but I feel like need to try and do so much at once that Im all over the place sometimes. Especially when its not bedtime... thats a tough one! Gotta do what ya gotta do :winkwink: And ok Im out ladies! Oh and I forgot to mention that the Wondfos I ordered .. that Amazon says delivered .. yea those A holes never came!! Never had this problem before and especially since my other package I ordered off amazon came today! So frustrated by that so Ill be calling tomorrow to see whats happening! Good thing I bought another 6 opks the other day at $ tree so I could compare them with the Wondfos. Ugh :( Night girls! Almost the weekend finally thank god!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, I took a week out. I needed the break. Im stripping it right back this month. No temping. I know I ovulate on day 14/15 so I dont need the added stress. Im just waiting to ovulate, should be Monday (ish). Started getting busy with DP last night. Its going to be a tiring weekend lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - I'm so confused by my cycle and I think it's from stopping BCP on Jan 28th. That first cycle was thrown off and AF came a week early and right before it I had EWCM, so that's how I'm thinking this current EWCM is maybe AF coming? I had it this morning as well and the last 2 days. Anywho, after my last AF then my OPKs said I was Oing a week later (what??). So to get the EWCM a few days AFTER my suspected O date is strange. I don't know if I usually get EWCM before AF because I have been on BCP for the last 16 years and I never paid attention to anything going on down there. According to my Fertility Friend app, I'm at 5DPO/CD14. I have had cramping since seeing the EWCM a couple days ago. IF my cycle IS correct and I AM pregnant, than implantation should be taking place today or tomorrow so I will keep an eye out for some bleeding. It's funny you say that about PM urine being more effective for some women, because when I was pregnant 10 years ago I tested 2 days before AF was due but figured I was fine. I had bleeding, but figured it was my AF coming early after I got that BFN. Then 2 days after AF was due, I tested at night and got a BFP. I THINK I tested that same morning and got a BFN. So I do trust that PM urine. Still getting BFNs currently, so I'm guessing it was just a faulty test? Who knows. My cycle is all over the place lol. I'll keep you posted.

Nix - Welcome back and FX for you!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Also... I'm gonna take some OPKs today too to see if I get a dark line. Maybe I was wrong about my O date? Hope not.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady - I love how invested you are in me haha I'm invested in you all as well. Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got prego around the same time?! Where are you all from? I'm from Massachusetts. Sorry to hijack your thread, but it was most relevant.

So... that EWCM I was mentioning was when I wipe. I just went to the bathroom to check my CM and around my cervix I have tacky milk white CM and more of it than I had all week. Earlier this week it's just been a tiny bit and milk white. Now it was much much more.

I just took an OPK and HCG, both with the same urine but it may be diluted. I wanted to see if I had a dark line on OPK (the HCG was for fun lol). Negative OPK and will test again around 1pm. I wanted to test if maybe I'm Oing now because I want a reason behind the EWCM and milk white tacky/creamy CM. I have no clue how to describe my CM haha.
 



Attached Files:







2.22.18.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Lady - I love how invested you are in me haha I'm invested in you all as well. Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got prego around the same time?! Where are you all from? I'm from Massachusetts. Sorry to hijack your thread, but it was most relevant.
> 
> So... that EWCM I was mentioning was when I wipe. I just went to the bathroom to check my CM and around my cervix I have tacky milk white CM and more of it than I had all week. Earlier this week it's just been a tiny bit and milk white. Now it was much much more.
> 
> I just took an OPK and HCG, both with the same urine but it may be diluted. I wanted to see if I had a dark line on OPK (the HCG was for fun lol). Negative OPK and will test again around 1pm. I wanted to test if maybe I'm Oing now because I want a reason behind the EWCM and milk white tacky/creamy CM. I have no clue how to describe my CM haha.

I did opks every day one month and I always had some form of line on it. That hormone is always there just strong at ovulation. I dont always get a completely positive opk as it can happen any time of day and I tend to test after work. 

Our bodies are strange but wonderful things. 

I never get EWCM. Its really odd as I had it a lot when on BCP. My mucus hates me lol. Ive been taking EPO for about 4 months now and it still isnt there. Although this month Ive increased my dose to 3000mg a day. Hopefully this month Ill see the unicorn mucus


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> Lady - I love how invested you are in me haha I'm invested in you all as well. Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got prego around the same time?! Where are you all from? I'm from Massachusetts. Sorry to hijack your thread, but it was most relevant.
> 
> So... that EWCM I was mentioning was when I wipe. I just went to the bathroom to check my CM and around my cervix I have tacky milk white CM and more of it than I had all week. Earlier this week it's just been a tiny bit and milk white. Now it was much much more.
> 
> I just took an OPK and HCG, both with the same urine but it may be diluted. I wanted to see if I had a dark line on OPK (the HCG was for fun lol). Negative OPK and will test again around 1pm. I wanted to test if maybe I'm Oing now because I want a reason behind the EWCM and milk white tacky/creamy CM. I have no clue how to describe my CM haha.
> 
> I did opks every day one month and I always had some form of line on it. That hormone is always there just strong at ovulation. I dont always get a completely positive opk as it can happen any time of day and I tend to test after work.
> 
> Our bodies are strange but wonderful things.
> 
> I never get EWCM. Its really odd as I had it a lot when on BCP. My mucus hates me lol. Ive been taking EPO for about 4 months now and it still isnt there. Although this month Ive increased my dose to 3000mg a day. Hopefully this month Ill see the unicorn mucusClick to expand...


I always saw the OPK lines, but last Friday is was much darker and Saturday was darker still but slightly lighter than Friday. So the FF app thinks I would have Od on Saturday. I never really notice the EWCM, but I know I HAVE gotten it while on BCP. Not to be gross, but I mainly got the EWCM this week while pooping lol. I googled and it's common when pooping cuz it pushes out haha. Yum. Now what is unicorn mucus? I haven't heard of that! What is it and what does it mean?


----------



## Diedrek

Nix- Welcome back girl! Hope you enjoyed your time away but always glad to see you update! :) Where are you at in your cycle now? You will be Oving this weekend?? I think I will be too!

Lee- Girl I just dont know! It does make sense I guess that your first cycle would be super weird right after BC Ill give it that! But the opk test .. ok and I have heard you have multiple surges during your cycle too. Have you been testing everyday even the days you shouldve Od in according to FF? Maybe you are just testing too early for the bfp! OR maybe youre still waiting for implanation is right! Definitely keep an eye out! Could be the tiniest dot so get your magnifier out hahha. FX for unicorns like things to happen lol :) <3 Milky cm is such a good sign though! 



So I got another negative opk at work today and my cm was a little more watery than usual. Felt my cervix for the first time in the bathroom at work hahah. That was fun ... and hard!! Man I didnt realize itd be so hard to find it! I had a YouTube video playing with one hand while the other was searching lol sorry tmi I know ! But I found it! Id say it was show Idk about the open part because I didnt feel a freaking hole .. it kind of freaks me out a little too if Im being completely honest! But Ill check daily to see how it changes with each cycle. Oh and the cm .. so it was somewhat watery but not the waterfalls I usually get! Then I just got home from work and its EW!!! I cant remember past cycles it changing that quick. Its usually super watery for days and then ew for a few. So Idk but its definitly there! Hoping my opk tonight will be positive or at least almost! Without the temps and opks in previous cycles I have no idea if my ewcm shows up before O, right during, or even after. So Im super fascinated by my body right now haha. I am LOVINGGG all this new info and am now thankful for couch BDing last night! Hopefully a blazing opk here soon so we can do more of it ;) FX! And FX for you ladies!!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - I am simply excited about your cycle. Judging by the opk test, the date you guessed your O should be correct. And to add to that, milk white CM is definitely good, I googleed and read that could be a sign. If we could get pregnant around the same time, it would be a true miracle!! And I so hope and pray for that. I am from Iowa btw and there is no way you are hijacking my thread, lol. After coming back home, reading all replies from you girls has become a thing for me. Its so good to have friends who understand what I am going through, as we are all in the same boat. Thanks for the support and everything!!

How are you feeling tonight girl, any updates?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Nix - Welcome back, ttc could be so stressful and hope the break you took helped. Glad to see you are being a bit relaxed this cycle and thanks for your update. I guess from next week we can start counting your dpo. Keep updating dear and GL!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - Hey Dee, I love your updates. Of course we want to so perfectly time it to BD, but glad you had fun girl and see you might be very close to O. Are you doing a hold now and try testing if there is a surge? And EWCM should definitely be another sign. Fx for that!! Damn, our bodies are truly mysterious, enough to confuse us. I never did what you mentioned about lifting legs up and I didn't even know it is recommended. I am sure going to try that out, lol. Anything for that bean. 
Since everyone is talking about EWCM, I am having it for last two days, but I don't really need it. Wish I would have my wondfos right now, so that I could test if I O, but I am not going to get my hands on them until next week. Speaking of wondfos, did your ones arrive? Or did you talk to them?


----------



## CanadianMoose

I had my tooth crack on Tuesday at like 1 am from flossing before bed so I went to the dentist today to get it fixed. It was the lower jaw and they had to stick me twice and give me a heavy amount cause it was wearing off too fast. Lady said either fast metabolism or my body was breaking down things really fast in my blood. Ugh whole damn jaw is sore as hell! This month has not been lucky for me, but if I was somehow lucky enough to concieve I will know this one is a trooper to be going through all this and stay. LOL


----------



## Nixnax

Lee- ha I call it unicorn mucus because I never see it. I does sound like you ovulated early. I ovulated on CD9 once. Threw me right off track. Then the next month was CD14. 

Lady - Im due to ovulate sat - tues. Ill do an opk on Sunday I expect. And star BDing from tonight. DP has a motor cross race on Sunday so Im hoping he saves a bit of energy for me. 

Happy Friday ladies


----------



## Diedrek

Morning girls! I had NO more ew last night or this morning. Wth! Thinking it probably came out some because I had started moving heavy boxes into our garage when I got home from work. He whole bearing down type of deal? But that means that it&#8217;s up there at least by my cervix? So confused .. guess I&#8217;m gonna have to go find out later on today at work haha. My temps keep rising too every morning. Know it probably means nothing as it&#8217;s been too short of a time doing it. But normal has been 97.04 that seems to be my resting temp for sure that I at least was able to figure out. Then it dipped into the 96.9 up and down for a few days. Then back to 97.04 then to 97.23 yesterday and this morning 97.51! Have no idea if it climbs like that right before it dips again before O. Or if this means I already O&#8217;d! It definitely went up from my normal temp yesterday of 97.04 and these are the highest I&#8217;ve had. Probably nothing but of course my TTC brain is like you&#8217;re ovulating! With little to no ew or normal O cm. My boobs are sore BUT they&#8217;ve been sore since the two weeks before af anyways! They usually disappeared with her arrival but have lingered around! I&#8217;m going to have them weeks before af all the way to another af probably and that (I&#8217;m not going to lie) I&#8217;m pissed about! My SO cant even lay his head on my chest anymore when we lay down to watch a movie at night! And yesterday I did have lots of ovary pain. I would&#8217;ve assumed O pain for sure had I gotten my positive opk! Wondering if I missed it somehow?? Been testing twice a day at 2 and then again later at 9ish. Anyways the more I&#8217;ve researched the more I see women saying exactly what I&#8217;m writing and then keep testing and get a + later like cd19-20. So that&#8217;s exactly what I&#8217;ll be doing :) :) Shoot I have no choice now I went down this rabbit hole and have to finish what I started lol. 

Lady- You&#8217;re the sweetest!! No get this&#8212; Amazon say they delievered to USPS on the expected arrival day and that I should contact them! USPS said my mail had been forwarded to an address and I have to submit paperwork to basically put a stop on that!! Uh no that isn&#8217;t even slightly true or even buyable BS from them because I got my other pacakage the next day! I&#8217;ve never had this happen before and I&#8217;m even wondering if the $ tree ones didn&#8217;t work good enough for me and I possibly missed my surge! I&#8217;m going to post pictures when I get home later to show you ladies. Might even stop and get a different more expensive store brand on my way home today. But what about you?? What&#8217;s your O date as of right now? And yes I&#8217;ve always seen in movies and stuff about lifting or propping up after hubby gives you his guys lol. Makes sense for sure! 

Canadian- Girl!!! I&#8217;m so sorry .. ouch!! Tooth pain is the MOST painful thing I&#8217;ve ever experienced .. it&#8217;s almost just as bad as a kidney stone. Until I have another kidney stone and wish it was only tooth pain :( But still isn&#8217;t that wierd you had to have extra numbing!? Maybe you are pg and that&#8217;s why!!! How crazy for her to say that when you&#8217;re going through this limbo right now? Totally going to google that in my lunch break! Hopefully it means something but either way I&#8217;m sorry that happened and I hope you feel better! Definitely a trooper because I&#8217;m not good with extreme pain like that! Broke my toe at work last week and cried :(


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - I'm literally testing twice a day with HCG and OPK haha just in case I ovulate late even tho the tests showed I Od last week. I haven't gotten a BFP yet since that strange one I had which STILL shows a thick pink line! Odd. I guess it was just a faulty test... lots of cramping last night. Still milk white CM today. FX the cramping and milky CM are good signs. I'm def testing for HCG too early cuz I'm impatient and curious LOL you should be Oing soon, right? Funny thing about finding your cervix cuz I always THOUGHT I was finding it, but it wasn't it LOL I donno what's going on in there, but I found something that felt like the shape of an almond. Then recently I discovered my cervix was just more towards the back LOL and I have NO idea how to tell if it's open. Just feels like a wet lump or something.

Lady - Coming on here to read all the replies has become a thing for me as well haha I have a friend in Iowa that used to live here in Mass. I hope we can all get prego together. Would be fun to compare notes for the 9 months and of course we still can. Last night I had a lot of cramping and no more EWCM, just milky CM. I was soooo exhausted though from like 2pm till 10pm. Could barely keep my eyes open and even took a 1 hour nap on the couch from 6-7pm. I have had insane exhaustion for the last few days and that's not like me. How about you?

Nix - That's funny lol I should also call the BFPs a unicorn BFP lol cuz they just never friggin show. I've never had to keep track of my cycle and I DO know the timeline that everything is supposed to happen, so where my cycle has been a little screwing it's just messing with my head hahaha 

Moose - Sounds painful! I HATE the dentist. I just got my first root canal a couple weeks ago and felt EVERYTHING and they don't even know why! They used novacain, but I'm just unlucky I guess. I went back the other day for my temp crown and that was fine.


----------



## Diedrek

I kid you not I played around &#8220;in there&#8221; at work for like 5 minutes yesterday feeling everything and then decided the round golf ball shaped lump was in fact my cervix. It was the only thing that didn&#8217;t feel like vagina cushions haha. That&#8217;s what it feels like I swear! Like cushions around my cervix! Anyways it was like round and plushy like people say lips. So definitely soft and high as hell! Took damn near my whole middle finger! I was scared I wasn&#8217;t gonna get it back hahaha. Feels the same today (just checked) maybe not as wet though Idk. So much for ewcm because it&#8217;s more lotiony again! Ugh! Oh and get this .. pulled my opk out of my purse and hid it in he bathtoon only to find out it was expired in November of 17&#8217;! Seriously wondering if they were ALL expired!!! Can&#8217;t believe I never even bothered to look. Kicking myself again! So mad at my local post office right now .. I think I&#8217;m going to stop by cvs I see a lot of people get their brand in the 20 ct. Their like the Wondfo strips almost. Think I&#8217;ll leave work early because it&#8217;s Friday y&#8217;all !! And stop by the post office FIRST to see who has my dang package and if they don&#8217;t have it sitting their for me I&#8217;ll stop at cvs and grab their opks. I would much rather get an expensive brand but I know for a fact I&#8217;ll need more than the 2-3 they give you. Anyways since it was expired I said screw it and tested and hour early. The ones I have been doing in the afternoons around 2 are always very faint but the ones I take from 7-9 pm are much darker. Never positive but definitely darker than the 2 pm tests. But today&#8217;s was much darker. Looked like a PM test! Probably because it&#8217;s expired and faulty as hell but I&#8217;m hoping the new brand will also maybe be getting darker or even be + later. Maybe I need to amp my POAS addiction up a notch and just start testing three times a day haha. I&#8217;m only half serious lol. But maybe a good idea since I don&#8217;t know how short my surge is! It could only be an hour for all I know. Anyways Im going to try and get a lineup of them to take a picture later to put on here for you guys!


All hail the milky cm and cramping! I hear that in every bfp story!!!

Hope evybody has an amazing weekend! With lots of testing && updates :) But also relaxing ;) Oh and PAIN free from teeth!

No plans this weekend really, going to do NOTHING for once and just get some housework done. Maybe check out what&#8217;s playing the theatres and go have dinner then see a movie with my SO.. always makes for a good BD session when we get home.

Omg I know I always ramble on here BUT.. I decided to experiment and maybe predict my future lol but I i put a higher temp into tomorrow&#8217;s date on FF and made it higher than I had yesterday and this morning, and it gave me crosshairs!!! Basically if my temp is up again tomorrow FF is going to say I O&#8217;d on CD 14 aka Wednesday. Not cool at all! Hoping it&#8217;s just all wrong with it being my first month and all. Craziness I tell you guys 


:dust:


----------



## Diedrek

I kid you not I played around in there at work for like 5 minutes yesterday feeling everything and then decided the round golf ball shaped lump was in fact my cervix. It was the only thing that didnt feel like vagina cushions haha. Thats what it feels like I swear! Like cushions around my cervix! Anyways it was like round and plushy like people say lips. So definitely soft and high as hell! Took damn near my whole middle finger! I was scared I wasnt gonna get it back hahaha. Feels the same today (just checked) maybe not as wet though Idk. So much for ewcm because its more lotiony again! Ugh! Oh and get this .. pulled my opk out of my purse and hid it in he bathtoon only to find out it was expired in November of 17! Seriously wondering if they were ALL expired!!! Cant believe I never even bothered to look. Kicking myself again! So mad at my local post office right now .. I think Im going to stop by cvs I see a lot of people get their brand in the 20 ct. Their like the Wondfo strips almost. Think Ill leave work early because its Friday yall !! And stop by the post office FIRST to see who has my dang package and if they dont have it sitting their for me Ill stop at cvs and grab their opks. I would much rather get an expensive brand but I know for a fact Ill need more than the 2-3 they give you. Anyways since it was expired I said screw it and tested and hour early. The ones I have been doing in the afternoons around 2 are always very faint but the ones I take from 7-9 pm are much darker. Never positive but definitely darker than the 2 pm tests. But todays was much darker. Looked like a PM test! Probably because its expired and faulty as hell but Im hoping the new brand will also maybe be getting darker or even be + later. Maybe I need to amp my POAS addiction up a notch and just start testing three times a day haha. Im only half serious lol. But maybe a good idea since I dont know how short my surge is! It could only be an hour for all I know. Anyways Im going to try and get a lineup of them to take a picture later to put on here for you guys!


All hail the milky cm and cramping! I hear that in every bfp story!!!

Hope evybody has an amazing weekend! With lots of testing && updates :) But also relaxing ;) Oh and PAIN free from teeth!

No plans this weekend really, going to do NOTHING for once and just get some housework done. Maybe check out whats playing the theatres and go have dinner then see a movie with my SO.. always makes for a good BD session when we get home.

Omg I know I always ramble on here BUT.. I decided to put a higher temp into FF higher than I had yesterday and this morning, and it gave me crosshairs!!! Basically if my temp is up again tomorrow FF is going to say I Od on CD 14 aka Wednesday. Not cool at all! Hoping its just all wrong with it being my first month and all. Craziness I tell you guys 


:dust:


----------



## LeeMcMee

I have to type quick sadly because I live work in a few minutes, and I'm hoping to be on my laptop later but suddenly last night it decided it wasn't going to connect to the internet randomly!! I don't know why!! And it's easier to type on a computer than use my phone. I could do the voice to test on my phone, but my father in law is staying over tonight till Monday morning (just for fun haha and he only lives an hour away but sometimes will stay with us like a mini vacation) so I don't want him hearing about this lol. Anyways, FX to all for some lines this weekend.

Die - I hope you get some dark OPK lines and I can't believe the tests were possibly all expired! Hopefully that wouldn't effect them though. You crack me up lol

ok gtg sadly. No updates right now. Just still cramping, creamy white CM, and tired. I did has a negative mood swing earlier today woops. I'll try and post more later, I just wont be able to type a ton :(


----------



## Diedrek

Ok Im home from work and I lined them opks up! Including the expired but honestly the darkest and almost positive opk!

Ugh! File too large! Had to nip the sides off. And my one from Cd 13 it was a white one and even though negative dried positive which the others hadnt done. So I instantly disliked those tests and stuck with the purple cassette ones. Oh and I looked at the empty wrappers I keep stashed in a grocery bag under my bathroom sink and there were only TWO expired ones. And I have TWO opks darker than the rest .. hmm. Anyways I couldnt leave work early so no post office till Monday!! Hopefully they bring it tomorrow since it wasnt in my mailbox today. Got some walgreen brand opks (pack of 7) Really curious to see whats up with these. Hopefully I get some answers soon and no more opks for a little haha. Im worried my temp will rise more tomorrow and FF will put me at crosshairs saying I Od Cd14 but my 12s and 13 opks are clearly at no point + so I just dont know. Also could have missed my surge? If not I Will have to figure out how to edit it if I do O. Wait and see wait and see.. story of my life!

Lee have a good weekend with the FIL! Itll keep you busy I guess? Sneak on when you can but enjoy youre time with your family <3
 



Attached Files:







20598E9B-C7D4-48C8-B5BB-ACDEECAFAA97.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8









EF2EBF4F-4931-42B9-A123-201446D3D8AA.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Nix - Hope you'll have a great weekend, sending all the :dust: your way, let us know when you get update on opks or anything really. And from Tuesday or so, we can start the countdown on dpo and fx for a BFP.

Canadian - I am so sorry you are going through this. Those are really one of the worst, I do hate Dentists if I have to go to one of them for treatment. Otherwise don't want to offend my dentist friends, lol. I am keeping my fx for your trooper, and prayers that difficult times stay away from you, you have had enough of those for a while. Have a great weekend, get well soon and update when you can.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - I think I O around 12 CD, judging by EWCM, but I have never did opks. So I might be way off with what I am guessing. This month would be my first time testing my O date, I will let you know when I start to test. I definitely need all your eyes to know if I am doing it right.

cramping, EWCM, mood swing and fatigue :thumbup: those are definitely good symptoms, Fx this is it!! I am going to compare notes when you all get pregnant, whether I am as well or not. I want to be there for you when you get preggo. Hope, you enjoy a good weekend with family, and as Die said sneak in when you can.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - I am so sorry girl that those tests are expired, just hoping it didn't affect the results, or, you did not have your surge yet, so there is still time this cycle! Don't stress so much dear, I understand its hard! :hugs: Let us know how the walgreen ones work, upload pics. I am sure you'll get your answers soon.

Sometimes not having plan is a plan, hoping you have a great weekend, movie sounds great! :happydance: I don't have any plan like usual (*sigh*), will be just at home, need to get some work done as well. I am going crazy, you know, I was reading an article today for work, and it is using a term BDD, and guess what I was continuously reading the first 'BD' all over the article, lol. For a few minutes I was like wait why are they BD and what does the other D mean?? :blush: I could be so dumb at times (wtt brain!!) Anyhow I will check in over the weekends, looking forward to all of your updates!


----------



## Diedrek

Ended up getting the cvs brand 7 days opks and I honestly don&#8217;t like them! They take up to 10 minutes and I just didn&#8217;t like it :( Should&#8217;ve spent the 20 bucks on 20 dollar tree ones! Going to try it out tomorrow and make a decision but obviously a neg one tonight! Going to take the weekend to spend some quality time with my man <3 Might be stressing too much about this being my first active month and it maybe delaying O. I don&#8217;t feel super stressed about it but all the temping, charting, and holding my pee could definitely be messing me up without me even knowing! Gotta slow my roll y&#8217;all haha. 

Lady - Hahah my first thought is I know what the D is!! They&#8217;re definitely talking about BD&#8217;ing now hah ;) I swear my mind has been dirtier while ttc! Anyways enough of that .. hope you ladies that are with your guys this weekend get lots of it btw! 

<3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - I definitely see some darker lines. I am definitely confused by your cycle. I guess you and I are just unique with our cycles ha ha

Im here for the moment just relaxing while my husband and his dad watch basketball. Well I just broke my favorite bra &#65533;&#65533; The wire popped. This day is not going well for me ha ha. I just took another batch of tests with no luck. I posted a picture below because the pregnancy test has a ton of intense almost like a dog chewed it up. It was brand new in the package. Im just mad that the denser there becaus this day is not going well for me ha ha. I just took another batch of tests with no luck. I posted a picture below because the pregnancy test has a ton of indents almost like a dog chewed it up. It was brand new in the package. Im just mad that the dents Are there because they get in my way of trying to visualize a line ha ha. Tonight I felt a little nauseous with a certain smell and it made me a little carsick which I do get some times but I havent gotten that in a while. I also feel a cold coming on so that could be good. Hate to have a cold but when I got pregnant 10 years ago I got a cold and I have read that it is a common symptom. Staying hopeful! I will keep checking back for updates from you all. Hoping to hear great things!
 



Attached Files:







7AC25E99-0FFD-4364-8E0B-333D9ED323B3.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. 

I felt left out so did an opk too :haha: its no where near positive yet. 

My right nipple is killing me, its on fire!! I used to get this all fertile week when I first came off BCP, but havent had it for months. My body changes every month, I really cant second guess it. 

We did BD this morning but it wasnt successful :cry: hoping at least one spermie made a break for it. 

Off to the gym shortly, then out to watch the rugby for a couple of hours. Hope everyone has a great weekend.
 



Attached Files:







7D9C1847-5514-4FD6-9F2F-1EC2A1C4BCB1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeeMcMee

It looks darker than a light line though! Maybe you&#8217;re getting close. I love seeing pix even if we don&#8217;t have good lines on either test yet. Post away!

Quick update because I have to run to bring my pup to the vet for his check up... I had a tiny dot of pink when I wiped! But I&#8217;m not sure if maybe I had a little cut around my lady parts or if it is maybe IB. Hoping to see a tiny bit more. It was like smaller than a pencil eraser and light pink.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ladies I possibly see a faint line? I held my pee for a few hours then took this test. It had some bumps again on the strip but I think I figured it it&#8217;s from putting it back in the packet it came in. Didn&#8217;t want DH or FOL to see so I can surprise my DH when I&#8217;m def sure. So I hunk that caused the dents. I rubbed the strip to try and flatten it it and that&#8217;s when I took this pic. It was hard to tell if a line was there before cuz of the dents. Will test again in a bit after holding my pee. No more bleeding since that dot this morning.

The pic posted sideways wtf
 



Attached Files:







3E0C15BD-2302-42DC-AD7E-F52980BC9A95.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Diedrek

Hey hey ladies! <3 

Lee- I thought I read somewhere we get another lh surge around or right before af? So I think its so good yours isnt + but how confusing!! Yes my cycles are wonky as hell sometimes and others theyre so dependable!! But the dot!! Not just any but pink!!? Thats legit implanation to the T! If you had any kind of cut around there Id think it would be red fresh bleeding. But dont take my word for that cause I just dont know! If it is IB than in three days or so youd start getting bfps! How exciting!! Hope youre weekend is going better and no more bra losses :( Thats kind of the worst isnt it?? Ive broken my favorite ones more times than I can remember. And good ones are so damn expensive! Oh and btw I SHAMELESSLY downloaded your last wondfo and tweaked it and I see that line!!! Im going to try and upload it! The megapixels (I think thats what theyre called) are really bad on the pic but doesnt make that line any less there !!! Eeek!! 


Nix- I have so much faith in our guys sperms haha! FX for you!!! Rugby how much fun! Ive never seen that .. not sure how Floridian it is though so thats pribably why lol. Have fun girl! <3 

So I did another cvs opk, thinking I shouldve just gotten the cheapie strips. I find these super hard to read. I dont have much to say about it because theyre clearly negative and the one today looks darker for sure. But I just dont like them :( Cm is pretty normal nothing shocking or fertile about it. I really dont want to keep doing opks but the good thing is my temp dropped this morning! So no crosshairs saying I Od! Happy about that! Wasnt ready haha. It dropped from yesterdays highest of 97.51 to this morning 97.03. Could be the pre o temp dip but if so I hope its at least a two day dip so I can start having some O symptoms! Thinking its just my messed up cycle trying to O then not and itll be on treat until I finally do. Man Ive put of going to have all the test done for the 6 months of natural ttc but now Im learning so much I wasnt even ready for! Ugh .. oh well Im just going to keep at it. Hope I can start depending on my bbt that way I can stop opks my next cycles. Theyre really starting to get to me with all the negatives. Ok girls have a good night tonight :) SO and I have a dinner date <3 

*First pic is my new opks. Kind of ehh huh?? 2nd pic is your test Lee!! Hoping this upload doesnt kill that line!
 



Attached Files:







F2980D84-F8D7-426F-A485-A63F35BFA49D.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 12









7F28DEEC-BB18-4EB4-8929-F77A124A7C4A.jpeg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die you&#8217;re lines are getting darker tho!! That&#8217;s a good thing! DTF tonight after your hot date haha seriously. Keep testing with those tests this weekend even tho u don&#8217;t like them. Since the lines are getting darker why&#8217;re looking promising. And thanks for tweaking my photo :) glad it wasn&#8217;t just me! I will test again first thing in the morning and post cuz I&#8217;m impatient lol and addicted to poas. Have fun on your date! Is your cm creamy or just nothing there? I have read that it dries up right when you conceive then it gets creamy. Fix of course! And that&#8217;s true about the blood from a cut being brighter red. Didn&#8217;t think about that.

So is your name Diedre? I always loved that name. You can keep calling me Lee for people who are lurking, but was curious what all your actual names are. Mine is Jamie :) Lee is my middle name and my last name is McKenna so that&#8217;s where the Mc comes from. When I was first on here a year or so ago I wanted to be under cover cuz we were trying yet and Incase I saw someone on here I know lolol I&#8217;m weird. DH is Brian.


----------



## Nixnax

Die yours are definitely getting darker. You should see a positive today I think. Mine only go as dark as your bottom one. I will do another later. 

Jamie- hey I&#8217;m Nikki, I can defo see that line now it&#8217;s been tweaked. Fingers crossed, I hope it gets darker.

Ugh I&#8217;m up so early for a Sunday. SO got up at 5am for his day out on the bikes.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> Die yours are definitely getting darker. You should see a positive today I think. Mine only go as dark as your bottom one. I will do another later.
> 
> Jamie- hey Im Nikki, I can defo see that line now its been tweaked. Fingers crossed, I hope it gets darker.
> 
> Ugh Im up so early for a Sunday. SO got up at 5am for his day out on the bikes.

Hi Nikki! Motorcycles or bicycles? My DH has a motorcycle. I love riding on the back. Yeah my friend said she didnt see the line but I didnt show her a tweaked version and she probably didnt look hard. Its a squinter lol could be dents, who knows. Ive been taking tests but hard to see without natural light and I dont wanna take them out while my FIL is here. I got up at 630 and been up since. Im all sneezy so I couldnt stand being in bed anymore. Still on and off cramps. No more bleeding.


----------



## Diedrek

Lee- Omg Im drying!!! No die is my middle name too!! Its so funny because I was so scared to put my real name on here too &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I actually hate it (Olivia) So I try to have everybody call me by my middle name haha. Im still undercover and for some reason super paranoid somebody I know is on this site! But oh well.. yes we are TTC damnit!! Lol. I love Jamie! But lee is a good undercover name haha! Have you had any more bleeding sightings? Or testing period? Is your FIL heading back home today I hope his mini vacation was good! :)

Nix- Nikki! I get it haha ;) Thats a good username too! Yes I second what Lee said, what kind of bikes? My guy used to have two street bikes but has settled down some so sold them. He got a regular old fashioned bike now to ride around the neighborhood on haha. Another toy I guess besides his truck? Men! Lol

Yea by normal cm I mean like creamy. Thats usually normal for me I guess. Im hardly ever dry not even before or after af? I know when Ill be Oing because Ill have to wear panty liners those days its so much fertileness coming out of me lol. So Im not there yet but Ill finish these opks I have left. Oh and did I mention I got an email today from the company I got the wondfos from?? They are set to refund me because Usps had returned the package to sender!! I used my WORK ADDRESS! Usps tried to say I had my mail forwarded but that just was not true how can I do that with a business address? They honestly acted like it had nothing to do with them but everything with something I must have done. So now Im debating on even reordering them to my house now. I was hoping to be done with opks by now but I guess I have to order them again. Anyways so nothing new to report :( Have to take my opk early today around 12 because I will be out for the rest of the day. Hope thats ok.. theres so much different info on the timing for them! Dont use FMU. LH wont show in your urine until after noon. Then it stops at 10 pm. Others say use SMU as long as you havent drank much since FMU. Its like Jesus weve pinpointed to the T that HPTS need FMU because of the concentration but LH surges are still :shrug: just try them all out and see what works for ya body haha. So yes even though Im hoping to see a + my lack of ewcm proves I wont! We did DTD after date night last night though :) I wonder if the vitex Ive been taking is making this cycle weird? I doubt it would since Ive only started taking it after last af. Hmm ok ladies have a good Sunday & Ill check in later tonight <3 Happy Sunday girls!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

I&#8217;ll reply at work tomorrow, but I&#8217;m gonna take an EPT first thing in the morning. Took one tonight, but no luck. Maybe diluted or too early. Good night for now!


----------



## Diedrek

Nothing much to report here either. Literally exhausted! Negative opk at 12 and negative an hour ago. Almost might not even buy here more or test until I get fertile cm! Soo not looking forward to work tomorrow :( Hope you all are doing good! <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

I'm swamped at work because my coworkers that do the same job as me (inside sales) are both out till Wednesday, so I'm gonna catch up on some things and come back to reply to your previous messages. I went to bed at 8:30pm last night! Regular for me is 11pm. My test from last night now shows as a faint positive and the one I took this morning is harder to see, but I kinda see a line. It's easier to see in person. Lines are thick and blue, so I know they say 'don't look after 10 minutes' or whatever but F it lol I used 2 EPTs with blue dye cuz 10 years ago that's what I got my positives on. I tweaked one to show better. Will buy more EPTs at lunch time. I'm not 100% believing just yet until I get a darker line then a 'pregnant' reading on a clear blue digital. I'll be back!

Oh and I should have written on these... I'm 9DPO and top test was from last night (8pm) and bottom is from 7am this morning.
 



Attached Files:







aa.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12









aa tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Diedrek

Oh wow Lee!!! I see those clear and freaking day!!!! Eek! I hope you just had IB!! Praying for you girl. I know a lot of people don&#8217;t like the blue dye and I&#8217;ve been burned baaaad on them before. BUT they work so well for certain woman AND if you&#8217;re pregannt that lines going to show up either way! Let us know if you decide to test again today? :) :) I don&#8217;t condone POAS addictions .. but I&#8217;m also not a hypocrite hahah.

Work already sucks today. I also am out of opks because I tested THREE times a day on one of the days I had a much darker line. Kind of a waste now that I think about it... anyways! Usually I&#8217;d do one around 2 at work. But I&#8217;m gonna skip it and wait till I pick some up from the store later. Think I&#8217;ll go back to the dolla store or get the cheapie drug store strips. I honestly HATE wasting money and that&#8217;s exactly what I feel like I&#8217;m doing at this point! Without my cm being even pre o watery cm I know I&#8217;m not there yet. But I don&#8217;t know if I even get that right before after or during a positive opk time. Ugh! I REALLY wanted that info too. Guess I&#8217;ll test after work and keep testing for this cycle. I&#8217;ve been so back and forth on it lately because of all the negatives and I was so excited when I first started. Maybe I&#8217;m just one of he unlucky ones who always get faint lines but never +!! If anything I&#8217;d think PCOS but my OB says absolutely not. 

Check in later :) :)


----------



## Diedrek

Oops real quick too if you ladies know later on today how to add our charts on here? Couldnt figure it out so took a screenshot! My chart so far. So up down here lately but was around 97.04 for a while give or take a few .degrees up or down. Have yet to have three temp climbs so no O for sure.
 



Attached Files:







D9C7F3CF-4545-49E6-B3DD-6DD09D60375B.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LeeMcMee

Sorry for all my quick replies before. It's been a busy week. Keep posting OPK and HCG test pix if you have them! I just went and bought some more tests (FRER and Clearblue which I didn't realize you can't use till you miss your period ugh). 

Die your symptoms seem promising though and maybe you just missed your O or the expired tests didn't show it like you were saying. What DPO are you at? I'm at 9DPO today.

This morning I was very jitterly like when you have coffee on an empty stomach, but my stomach wasn't empty and I always have coffee so it's nothing out of the blue (I'll stop once I'm prego). I'm also a little dizzy/lightheaded off and on and have a stuffy and sneezy nose. Will keep you all posted with my test results. 

Oh and the name Olivia is nice! I have a niece named Olivia and my nephew's girlfriend is Olivia, but she goes by Liv (I like that). It's a very popular name.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Why am I so impatient? I probably should have held my pee longer and drank less water... just took a FRER with no luck. It came with a digital, so I'm either gonna be crazy and take that tonight or TRY and hold off till the morning. I Think I might pick up more tests on the way home since I thought I could use the clearblue now but I can't.

Sometimes I like to take apart the tests, so I did that with the 2 blue ones and posted a pic.
 



Attached Files:







28276759_10155618136384563_8815697072679253862_n.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12









28336437_10155618136409563_1007279264518745646_o.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies just a quick check in, Im watching walking dead, looooove this program. 

He rides off road bikes. He had a race and by all accounts spent a lot of the time climbing back on the bike after falling off ha ha. So no BDing last night. Hoping to get some in there tonight. 

Hope you get some good lines soon Lee. 

After upping my dose of EPO my cm is less thick and more watery. The closest to EWCM Ive ever seen. Still gearing up for ovulation here. 

Work is brutal for me at the moment so have been struggling to get on here much


----------



## Diedrek

I see the blue dye lines! I see a line at the top of the FRER just at the top though so maybe the antibody? Not sure but I think they&#8217;ve gone to hell lately they&#8217;ve been pretty bad! Keep testing!!

I completely spaced on my drive home. Got home, went to go pee, and just stopped in my tracks. I forgot to stop by the store! Now I have to run back out and get some more opks. Boo! Debating on waiting until tomorrow though. If not oh well, I&#8217;ll test later. Think I&#8217;ll get the cheapie strips since cvs is right down the street! Then gonna relax tonight because Monday and all ;)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix we were just watching Walking Dead as well. Best show! Are you close to ovulating now? I&#8217;m anxious for you ladies to ovulate haha

Die I have no idea how to upload charts but mine is boring cuz I only have the free version of the app. Love it though for keeping track. I hate FRERs to be honest! I took a FR digital tonight bfn and a clear blue blue dye test bfn oh well. Feeling a little less hopeful but I think I just don&#8217;t wait long enough to test and I drink too much water. Will test in the morning with another digital I have. Tomorrow will be 10dpo. Die wouldn&#8217;t it be something if you didn&#8217;t have positive opks cuz you were pregnant? Imagine!

That&#8217;s all for now


----------



## Diedrek

I have honestly never seen walking dead lol. I got into game of thrones though and a couple other &#8220;hit shows&#8221; but I was so far back on TWD that I knew I&#8217;d never catch up and said forget it. Wish I could just binge watch all the seasons though! 

Got the cvs opks .. I feel like these are somewhat better. The control line isn&#8217;t too dark which I don&#8217;t like because I seem to always have the faint test line. BUT I started to get good cm earlier. Consistently so I feel like I will be O&#8217;ing soon! Or my body is gearing up to whether it will or won&#8217;t. Thankfully my temps should tell me something!

Oh and I see so many ladies who get positive opks when they&#8217;re pregnant! A lot of people will say &#8220;scientifically&#8221; no because it&#8217;s not testing for the hcg hormone but so many women find out that way! So crazy ;) 

Nix- yes where are you at?? Cd? Maybe we will both O around the same time! 

I&#8217;m Cd 19 today .... ughhhh! And now have 19 opk strips left lol. Boobs are starting to get even more sore around the sides and with the watery cm I know I&#8217;ll be close! Hopefully it actually happens and not a failed attempt at it :( Going to maybe BD in the morning just Incase I get that + at work tomorrow. Also these tests say to use FMU.. I hate that nobody can agree on the times! But I do have 19 so maybe I&#8217;ll try but then definitely test later too. 

Lee- Seriously praying for a good reading on the digi tomorrow! FX x1million!! Your symptoms sound so promising! I&#8217;ve never had any type of &#8220;bleed&#8221; that wasn&#8217;t O spotting or Af related. I hope that means something good for you, I honestly do! GL in the morning <3 No matter what!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die when I was pregnant before my boobs hurt on the sides! They have never hurt on the sides before. I wonder! And thanks for the kind words! I&#8217;ll let you know how it goes tomorrow. 0probably a negative but hey that&#8217;s what I get for being impatient lol. I love game of thrones! Well I&#8217;m off to bed. Nighty night all


----------



## LeeMcMee

As hard as it was to do, I held off on testing this morning LOL I figured I will just wait till this afternoon since I have better luck in the PM and that way if I AM pregnant than it will allow my HCG levels to get up. I have 1 CB digital to take and some Wondfos of course. I carry those in my purse like bubblegum LOL. I also randomly found a dollar tree test in my house, so I have that on me as well if I'm bored ha.

Question... I'm googling now, but anyone know how CP should be 3 days before AF is due? My CP has been high for a week or more now and it rose up HIGHER today. I could barely reach it.


----------



## Diedrek

Lee- I admire your strength!!! I do believe its supposed to be high .. almost unreachable Ive seen others say about theres when getting s bfp!!! Hope its a good sign! Id be hanging on to the Digi like it was gold haha. Maybe test on a 3-4 hour hold with the cheapies?? Dollar tree has NEVER failed me girl I swear by it!! Good luck <3

I wanted to show you guys really quick because Im at work and we just had a huge accident here but so last night I had REALLY sharp O pains on my left ovary. Had me doubled over last night on the couch with soon to be hubby. Will just call him hubby anyways lol. It was SO late though about 9:30! Ive seen people say that when they get their O pains they know they can test a few hours later and get a positive opk. Well at 9:30 at night and LH takes hours to get into urine but they also say not to test past 10 because it leaves our urine for the day? Haha Idk so I took one right before 10. Negative. I also ran to cvs around 7 last night so didnt get to take my usual 7 opk but took it when I got home at 8. Didnt take a picture though but was negative anyways! These brand say to test in the morning so I said why not .. and shocker this morning I got a +!! And I thought well... thats why WOMEN say NOT to test in the morning! Probably false +! So I just took another (11:30) LH is good anywhere from 10 am- 10 pm? But better after 12 PM. But it was another +!!! Going to hold my pee and hope to test around 3. With the O pain last night Im sure this IS my +! Hoping anyways. Not too much cm its watery though. Guessing when I O is when it gets crazy. Guess we will see! Putting pictures here :::

1st & 2nd: Last nights after the O pain. Didnt get a picture of the one I took before.

3rd picture: This mornings test!
4th: The two from yesterday that dried and the one I had just taken on the bottom.
5th: The one I just took! 

Positive opks today?? What do you girls think? Might post it in the opk tests forum too.
 



Attached Files:







DF54EBAA-FE4F-401E-8E53-812B28E0232B.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6









399EEEBD-7E44-4A4C-8550-35F577B33DC0.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









FD99588E-374E-4D86-B622-FD6C28DB6738.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









A4969202-477B-474E-AA68-258AB323E478.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7









20CF088A-3EA0-4407-9327-A1AED732CD04.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Diedrek

Lee- I admire your strength!!! I do believe its supposed to be high .. almost unreachable Ive seen others say about theres when getting s bfp!!! Hope its a good sign! Id be hanging on to the Digi like it was gold haha. Maybe test on a 3-4 hour hold with the cheapies?? Dollar tree has NEVER failed me girl I swear by it!! Good luck <3

I wanted to show you guys really quick because Im at work and we just had a huge accident here but so last night I had REALLY sharp O pains on my left ovary. Had me doubled over last night on the couch with soon to be hubby. Will just call him hubby anyways lol. It was SO late though about 9:30! Ive seen people say that when they get their O pains they know they can test a few hours later and get a positive opk. Well at 9:30 at night and LH takes hours to get into urine but they also say not to test past 10 because it leaves our urine for the day? Haha Idk so I took one right before 10. Negative. I also ran to cvs around 7 last night so didnt get to take my usual 7 opk but took it when I got home at 8. Didnt take a picture though but was negative anyways! These brand say to test in the morning so I said why not .. and shocker this morning I got a +!! And I thought well... thats why WOMEN say NOT to test in the morning! Probably false +! So I just took another (11:30) LH is good anywhere from 10 am- 10 pm? But better after 12 PM. But it was another +!!! Going to hold my pee and hope to test around 3. With the O pain last night Im sure this IS my +! Hoping anyways. Not too much cm its watery though. Guessing when I O is when it gets crazy. Guess we will see! Putting pictures here :::

1st & 2nd: Last nights after the O pain. Didnt get a picture of the one I took before.

3rd picture: This mornings test!
4th: The two from yesterday that dried and the one I had just taken on the bottom.
5th: The one I just took! 

Positive opks today?? What do you girls think? Might post it in the opk tests forum too.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, big game of thrones fan here also. 

Well I am definitely ovulating today. The pain in my left side is unreal. So sharp. Also feeling really bloated. Ive attached my opk for the day. I never get a glaring positive, but I do only test once a day after 5pm. So I most likely miss my surge. Its defo happening though, no denying it. Im on CD14. Im going to class todays as positive otherwise FF will say I didnt ovulate. Its darker than yesterdays.

So.... Im in the 2WW and wishing it was over already ha ha
 



Attached Files:







30C3B78E-7FA3-4713-BBED-694D8826972A.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - DEFINITELY POSITIVE!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!! I'm like over here cheering FOR YOU LOL I read online that the day it's the darkest (peak) which is today for you, means you will O the next day, but in case you Od last night or today since you had the pains I would say DTD for the next few days!! You should catch that egg!! I love the test pix, they're so clear! Good luck and hubby wont mind DTD a few nights in a row either haha.

Nix - Nice!! You both are right at your O time!! Yes I would say get to DTD!! Are you testing again tomorrow just in case? I would say DTD for the next 3-4 days ;)

I just bought a basal body temp thermometer today during my lunch break cuz I don't have one yet and I figured if this ISN'T my cycle then I will use it going forward and if this IS my cycle than I'll use it for when we try for baby #2. Plus, instead of wasting my money on test after test since I'm at that point now lol I'll keep myself entertained with checking my temp even if it doesn't change when you're at early pregnancy LOL I just always need something to do cuz I'm strange. ANYWAYS, negative tests today and I bummed myself out cuz I friggin took the digital (clear blue) and it said no, so me being me I took the test apart and saw 2 decent lines! Then I read online that they ALWAYS have 2 lines.... for F's sake lol I was bummed. But I'm not out just yet. Hoping the high CP is a good sign. Also cramping now. I wasn't cramping earlier, so it bummed me out lol but cramping now. Been holding my pee for an hour and gonna wait 2 more hours and take a blue EPT test cuz obviously I bought another pack of 2 during lunch lol I am just curious to see if the lines get darker from when I took the EPTs the other day. I bought the same tests to see. HOPING! I'll hold off on digitals for a bit until I get good lines.

I'll be watching for more test pix! Happy you ladies are Oing now! Now I'm gonna be following along with your symptoms.


----------



## LeeMcMee

I'm looking at my chart and I'm just still so confused about my cycle. I had my period 02/09 (withdrawel bleeding after stopping BCP 01/28) and so if we count that early AF as my period, I SHOULDN'T have my period until NEXT Friday... but I ovulated almost a week early as well 02/17... so now I'm at CD19 and 10DPO, and I thought I was expecting AF in 3 days but now I'm not even sure. I'm so lost!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Well I just found this article about Oing early (on CD9, which is the same day I Od) and I hope this doesn't become a problem for me... I never knew I had this issue if I DO have this issue cuz I've always been on BCP...

https://www.pregnancy.com.au/resour...ovulation-on-9th-day-of-cycle-Is-it-a-problem


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I had the worst migraine ever last few days, couldn't look at screen at all. Now back to work. I missed all of your updates, I will sneak back in again and type some more as soon as I can.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> I had the worst migraine ever last few days, couldn't look at screen at all. Now back to work. I missed all of your updates, I will sneak back in again and type some more as soon as I can.

I was wondering where you were! Sorry to hear, those are the worst. Hey maybe it's a good sign! lol


----------



## Nixnax

Lee- I will be testing tomorrow, just to be sure and BDing for a few more days yet. I have to. Although we did have a bit of fun whilst I was cooking lol.

Also I just want to add, I was on bcp for nearly 20 years. When I came off it, I ovulated on cd9 for the first 2-3 months. Its not uncommon. Your body will level out eventually. My cycles went 28 days, 25, 25, 26, 28, 26, 28 on the 25s i Od on day 9/10 on the 28 days I ovd cd14/15. 

Your AF will probably arrive in 3 days. But dont worry, a long as you ovulate and bd every other day from end of AF to ovulation (and a day or so after), your bases are covered


----------



## LeeMcMee

haha glad to hear you got frisky while cooking lol thanks for explaining the BCP. I was on BCP since I was 17 and never got off them (except for maybe a month or so) and I'm now 32... so I don't know what my cycles are like.

OK I'm definitely lost. I held my pee for 3 hours and had nice dark urine. I tested with an EPT and saw a faint blue line and it's darker in person (when I post the pix theyre harder to see I swear) and it's def darker than the EPTs I took the other day. I also took a Wondfo and I can't see anything, and then I ALSO took a dollar tree OPK cuz I had 1 on me and I was curious if maybe I'm Oing THIS week... the OPK is super dark. So this doesn't make sense that I'd be at peak ovulation and also getting a faint positive on an HCG... I have read that some prego women get positive OPKs. Any thoughts? This is obviously all new to me.

Purple is the OPK.
 



Attached Files:







22718 OPK.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11









22718 HCG.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LeeMcMee

I just tweaked the HCG a little bit via Instagram (obviously didn't post on Instagram LOL). I hate that I have to tweak it, but I'm telling you you can see the line better in person and it showed up quick. I didn't have to wait a day for it to appear. It appeared within 1 minute.
 



Attached Files:







022718 hcg tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Diedrek

Lady- So sorry to hear :( Hope youre feeling better and can come back to update us on your life soon! <3

Lee- I know right!!! Bout mother Fing time! Damn Cd 20!!! Anyways we hadnt even DTD since Saturday night!! And I got a late start this morning could not get out of bed for the life of me!!! Kissed hubby goodbye and he left for work. I never wouldve trusted a + opk with FMU but damn Im so mad I didnt make him crawl back into bed with me for a BD session this morning! Im so scared Im going to miss this surge and O before he gets out to the shower now haha. We will be BDing here shortly ;) I hope I dont O today I really hope its tomorrow so I have enough time!

Ok but what I dont understand is LH is in your bloodstream then gets metabolized into your urine in the morning hours. What are these morning hours exactly? And 12-36 hours before O after your first +? What if I had tested at 2 am ablut 4 hours after my O pains? Would it have been + and then technically the 12 hours couldve been up at 4 Pm? I mean really its so frustrating the lack of correct info for this haha. When the opks start getting faint again Does that mean O is over? I will be testing until then lol. My temp did go back down today so Im going to guess Ill go up tomorrow hopefully meaning I O but hopefully not before I get those swimmers in! Ugh I wish I had enough time to know my surge was THAT close! I probably messed up this cycle but Im 100% ok with it because now I know I WILL get + opks and know the symptoms before hand.

Nix- Were basically cycle buddies!!! GL girl <3 

Texted hubby earlier after my afternoon + opk and told him were gonna BD heavy later lol. He said finally babe! Then another text Im not really in the mood though. Then one last text of Im just kidding duh love you hahah all separate ones so there was at least 30 seconds between I got the Jk one haha. JERK! Ok ladies wish me luck

:dust: for days <3


----------



## Nixnax

Lee- have you been temping this month? Could it be that you had a surge in early feb but didn&#8217;t ovulate. Now your having another a surge and could be ovulating? I know you can have a surge just before AF but I&#8217;ve not seen an opk that dark at this point in my cycle. Ah I&#8217;m excited for you. This TTC business is super confusing sometimes. 

Ha ha die, I&#8217;m not in the mood, huh course I am. You crack me up


----------



## Nixnax

Omg omg omg Ive just checked and I have EWCM!! I found my unicorn mucus yay!!! The EPO increase has worked. Will jump on SO again tonight


----------



## Diedrek

Nothing new to report! Kind of upset to be honest :( BD last night and jumped up right after. Hope they stayed in! Went to wake hubby up with a nice gift .. he got too exited while half asleep and did his business right there! He says after &#8220;oh babe you were supposed to put it in!!&#8221; Uhhh no you should&#8217;ve told me you were about to! He was half asleep and being &#8220;taken care of&#8221; I don&#8217;t blame him but what a waste of sperm hahah. I got upset I started crying and saying &#8220;you have no idea! I&#8217;ve wasted so much money on opks, I wake up and temp every morning!&#8221; Basically do all these things for you to try to impregnate my mouth!!? Sorry if TMI but really NOTHINNG about TTC with other women is tmi haha. But still I was SO upset and said I&#8217;m going to work bye I love you see you later. Realized half way to work that was kind of ridiculous and uncalled for so I texted him that he stole my &#8216;jiz&#8217; and he&#8217;s so greedy! Lol he said he was sorry it just felt so good and he owes me one. I&#8217;m just going to go ahead and say we were not prepared this cycle! Also I made the mistake yesterday telling him about the + opk. It was really hard for him to perform last night. He kept saying things before like babe you ready to make a baby and joking about it. Which meant he was thinking and got stressed cause he knew he had to perform and DTD really. It took us 3 times! I&#8217;ll never make that mistake of telling him ever again. But I think now he realizes how short a surge is and how important these couple days are. He asked me last night &#8220;so this surge shit is only a day or two that&#8217;s it?&#8221; I had to explain everything so he understood. Don&#8217;t think it sat well mentally knowing it was all on him to START then me second to actually conceive lol. Anyways so that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m dealing with and hopefully next cycle we can be more prepared and I&#8217;ll know (hopefully) when O is imminent and we can BD before and during much better without the stress! Hopefully we still have tonight! I&#8217;ll test with the opks later today had another + this morning not surprised it&#8217;s pfobably fake. But will test again in a few hours. Temps went up a little this morning so not so confident!

Nix I hope you have better luck!! <3

Lee I hope you already had the luck!! What&#8217;s up with you ladies ??)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> Nothing new to report! Kind of upset to be honest :( BD last night and jumped up right after. Hope they stayed in! Went to wake hubby up with a nice gift .. he got too exited while half asleep and did his business right there! He says after oh babe you were supposed to put it in!! Uhhh no you shouldve told me you were about to! He was half asleep and being taken care of I dont blame him but what a waste of sperm hahah. I got upset I started crying and saying you have no idea! Ive wasted so much money on opks, I wake up and temp every morning! Basically do all these things for you to try to impregnate my mouth!!? Sorry if TMI but really NOTHINNG about TTC with other women is tmi haha. But still I was SO upset and said Im going to work bye I love you see you later. Realized half way to work that was kind of ridiculous and uncalled for so I texted him that he stole my jiz and hes so greedy! Lol he said he was sorry it just felt so good and he owes me one. Im just going to go ahead and say we were not prepared this cycle! Also I made the mistake yesterday telling him about the + opk. It was really hard for him to perform last night. He kept saying things before like babe you ready to make a baby and joking about it. Which meant he was thinking and got stressed cause he knew he had to perform and DTD really. It took us 3 times! Ill never make that mistake of telling him ever again. But I think now he realizes how short a surge is and how important these couple days are. He asked me last night so this surge shit is only a day or two thats it? I had to explain everything so he understood. Dont think it sat well mentally knowing it was all on him to START then me second to actually conceive lol. Anyways so thats what Im dealing with and hopefully next cycle we can be more prepared and Ill know (hopefully) when O is imminent and we can BD before and during much better without the stress! Hopefully we still have tonight! Ill test with the opks later today had another + this morning not surprised its pfobably fake. But will test again in a few hours. Temps went up a little this morning so not so confident!
> 
> Nix I hope you have better luck!! <3
> 
> Lee I hope you already had the luck!! Whats up with you ladies ??)

Maybe you ARE pregnant and having mood swings ;) I know what you mean though and I'm sure it's pressure on the guys. Maybe don't tell him when you're Oing and just be super horny all up in his business and talk dirty haha we were away in the mountains when I Od and I had also just explained to him about how there are really only several days in the month that are the easiest to get pregnant and he was shocked. So I did tell him that I was Oing early, but I was sexy about it cuz I knew if he thought too much about it too he would probably stress. So we would be in the elevator and I was like "I'm fucking you tonight, just so you know" and he was like "Oh yeah??" and he was all for it lolol and we did that 2 nights in a row (cuz then I went back home and he stayed on vacation cuz I didn't have anymore PTO booo). Anyways, so maybe just don't tell him and just be all about his dick haha he will love that.

Did you see my pix above? I had a positive yesterday! Still light and currently holding my pee right now to take the other EPT I have and hoping for a darker line. I'm pretty confident, but I don't wanna jinx it. I didn't tell my husband yet cuz I wanna wait till I see darker lines. I'm currently 11DPO. AF due on Friday, 2 days. I even downloaded an app that helps view prego tests and it helped to see tiny lines in my previous tests as well! but def say the lines on yesterday's tests and the ones from the day before.

No other symptoms besides cramping and headaches. My cervix dropped lower yesterday, so that's bumming me out and I don't have sore boobs so that's bumming me out as well. I remember when I was prego 10 years ago the sides of my boobs killed.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> Lee- have you been temping this month? Could it be that you had a surge in early feb but didnt ovulate. Now your having another a surge and could be ovulating? I know you can have a surge just before AF but Ive not seen an opk that dark at this point in my cycle. Ah Im excited for you. This TTC business is super confusing sometimes.
> 
> Ha ha die, Im not in the mood, huh course I am. You crack me up

I have no idea. My body has been all thrown off. I haven't been temping and I did just buy a basal body thermometer yesterday, but it's too late to start on this cycle. So if I end up getting AF I will use it to temp next cycle. Who would have thought that TTC would be a whole damn project LOL


----------



## Nixnax

Die -I completely understand your frustration there. I&#8217;d be well pissed. I ever tell my SO When I&#8217;m ovulating, it&#8217;s too much for him, but I think he knows because I turn into a randy nymph and jump on him all the time. The rest of the month he initiated sex.

Lee - it certainly is a project. A long one at that. Hope you get a bfp soon


----------



## Diedrek

Omg no!!! How the hell did I miss that beautiful BFP!!! Bfp bfp bfp!!! Just gotta say it a few times because oh my god!!! Its totally there right!!? You know its gotta be for real if it showed up right away!! Eek man Im BUGGIN! Was that a FMU? I swear if I start testing its going to be with afternoon urine for sure.. of course after my FMU haha. Aww man Im so excited for you! Mountain BDing is good for the soul yall haha! PLEASE update ASAP after this next test you do! I could cry for you right now .. shit I must be ovulating lmao.

Oh and BTW I honestly didnt know if other people used IG just for the picture editing hahah. One time I did accidentally post the picture :growlmad: Luckily it was a so ... heyyy lol. My iPhone has filters but they suck and the IG ones are so insanely good. But to be safe I usually just screenshot it with the edit on the back out of the post lol.

Also cramping is GOOD! Also I always said that I have such sore boobs before Af .. although unfortunately last two cycles it was from O-Af and Noe theyve been sore the entire time but still if I ever had a TWW where there were NO sore boobs Id swear it was my PG symptom because thatd be the strangest sign for me! FX its yours mama <3

Nix- do you temp? Did your temp take s dip before O and has it spiked yet at all? So curious how yours is. Mine did ride some today so I just dont know. I was half asleep this morning and temped twice just Incase. Pretty sure I still went with the first one though!

Yea I agree Ill NEVER tell him or let him see an opk ever again lol. Poor guy was so mad at himself I felt awful!! I would rather it not be our month than to have TTC be stressful like that was!! Im starting to have some cramping .. some O cramping so I just have to hope yesterday was the day and we can squeeze it in right after work and I mean right after! Dirty from work or not Ill take him into the shower lol. I wasnt any different than I usually wouldve been which is just how he likes it. But that damn todays the day shit messed it up! Im totally ok with next cycle being more likely Im just honestly so happy my body is agreeing to do the right things too lol. If I am it has to follow suit for real. No more BS and skipping out on me! Had another + 11 just a little bit ago so Im glad I dont have one of those 4 hour surges where its positive and negative 4 hours later and so easily missed! Hoping to get positives for at least 2 days before they go light again. All in all Im still stoked about TTC lol. I hope you ladies get BFPS! Ill be so happy for you girls and so happy to be able to follow in your footsteps <3 You both will be amazing moms!!!

<3 

Anything new going on btw? Outside of TTC? I feel like my life has been so boring lately Ive been so obsessed with baby shit lol. Just work like a dog, come home and cook or order out, than just hang with hubby for the rest of the nights. What do you guys dooooo all night?? I have nothing really to keep me busy! Shit maybe I need a hobby (other than obsessing!)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks Nix! Hope you get some good news soon as well :)

Die - I knew you must not have seen cuz I was like hmmm she would be going crazy if she saw hahaha I'm like def going crazy and super stoked, but also just want 1 more dark line. If I get that today then I'm gonna tell DH tonight :) to tell him I ordered lil mittens with bear faces on them cuz I THOUGHT I was gonna get a BFP before we were away in the mountains and I'd tell him while up there with the mittens, but I was wrong... but I'll still use the mittens cuz they're cute lol posted a pic. Also posted a pic of DH Brian and I just cuz. Aside from snowboarding, in the winter I don't do much... I've also been busy obsessing with baby making haha I go out with friends sometimes on Tuesdays to do trivia at a bar. Ladies night! In the summer DH and I like to go to movies (and in winter... love horror and comedy), we go to yard sales and flea markets haha, we go to antique stores haha cuz theyre all around our area (we live in a mountain area in Massachusetts), we used to do paranormal investigations but we haven't in years, go to the beach, things like that. I need more hobbies lol I know once I find out I'm pregnant I'm gonna start cleaning out the baby's room and painting it etc. Right now we have a 3 bedroom house and 1 bedroom is a guest room and then we have a smaller room (it's like 10x10) and that will be the nursery. we want to keep the guest room for now cuz we have my parents stay over sometimes when theyre here from Florida. His dad stays over sometimes too for a weekend for fun even tho he only lives an hour away. he likes it where we live cuz it reminds him of being in the mountains of NH. anyways, so ya I know that will be my next project lol im an eager person and I like to get things done asap, hence the reason I have baby mittens ahead of time that I ordered on amazon haha.

I took 3 tests a little while ago, but urine was diluted. got a positive OPK again, a super squinter on a wondfo hcg, and another light positive on the same ept test. im going to go to lunch shortly and buy more ept tests (DH would kill me if he knew that I keep buying them LOL but I like them better than wondfos and now shit's getting real LOL) and I will hold my pee from like 1-4pm and retake the tests. Yesterday I took my test with afternoon pee!! I held it from 1-4pm then took it. I have better luck with PM pee for some reason. I also didn't take it with my FMU today cuz I left the test in the car overnight by accident (in my work bag) and when DH woke up at 530am I had to pee so bad so I just went lol

Oh also... I posted a pic of our snowboards below along with a child's snowboard cuz this will be our announcement online :) we bought the kid's snowboard 2 years ago for $10 used!! Because I had this idea and he liked the idea. I want to take another pic this weekend though when we get fresh snow. Oh and the sword in our wedding pic is cuz we cut our cake with a sword cuz why not haha

What's your Instagram name? Mine is 'pinkbury'

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







12189625_10153676081589563_3299146903428421419_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 9









28450446_10155617871489563_1978124863_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









28512519_10155617843559563_1578380242_n.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diedrek

Omg no!!! How the hell did I miss that beautiful BFP!!! Bfp bfp bfp!!! Just gotta say it a few times because oh my god!!! Its totally there right!!? You know its gotta be for real if it showed up right away!! Eek man Im BUGGIN! Was that a FMU? I swear if I start testing its going to be with afternoon urine for sure.. of course after my FMU haha. Aww man Im so excited for you! Mountain BDing is good for the soul yall haha! PLEASE update ASAP after this next test you do! I could cry for you right now .. shit I must be ovulating lmao.

Oh and BTW I honestly didnt know if other people used IG just for the picture editing hahah. One time I did accidentally post the picture :growlmad: Luckily it was a so ... heyyy lol. My iPhone has filters but they suck and the IG ones are so insanely good. But to be safe I usually just screenshot it with the edit on the back out of the post lol.

Also cramping is GOOD! Also I always said that I have such sore boobs before Af .. although unfortunately last two cycles it was from O-Af and Noe theyve been sore the entire time but still if I ever had a TWW where there were NO sore boobs Id swear it was my PG symptom because thatd be the strangest sign for me! FX its yours mama <3

Nix- do you temp? Did your temp take s dip before O and has it spiked yet at all? So curious how yours is. Mine did ride some today so I just dont know. I was half asleep this morning and temped twice just Incase. Pretty sure I still went with the first one though!

Yea I agree Ill NEVER tell him or let him see an opk ever again lol. Poor guy was so mad at himself I felt awful!! I would rather it not be our month than to have TTC be stressful like that was!! Im starting to have some cramping .. some O cramping so I just have to hope yesterday was the day and we can squeeze it in right after work and I mean right after! Dirty from work or not Ill take him into the shower lol. I wasnt any different than I usually wouldve been which is just how he likes it. But that damn todays the day shit messed it up! Im totally ok with next cycle being more likely Im just honestly so happy my body is agreeing to do the right things too lol. If I am it has to follow suit for real. No more BS and skipping out on me! Had another + 11 just a little bit ago so Im glad I dont have one of those 4 hour surges where its positive and negative 4 hours later and so easily missed! Hoping to get positives for at least 2 days before they go light again. All in all Im still stoked about TTC lol. I hope you ladies get BFPS! Ill be so happy for you girls and so happy to be able to follow in your footsteps <3 You both will be amazing moms!!!

<3 

Anything new going on btw? Outside of TTC? I feel like my life has been so boring lately Ive been so obsessed with baby shit lol. Just work like a dog, come home and cook or order out, than just hang with hubby for the rest of the nights. What do you guys dooooo all night?? I have nothing really to keep me busy! Shit maybe I need a hobby (other than obsessing!)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Held my pee for a couple hours, but couldn't take it lol still a faint grrr BUT I used a store brand test rather than EPT and happy to still be getting the faint line in that sense.

Will see what tomorrow morning FMU brings!!
 



Attached Files:







022818 2pm.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Diedrek

I see it!! I definitely think its good to have another the same! AND I didnt realize you were ONLY 11 dpo! Thats probably why their still not blazing. I bet theyre going to get darker for you :happydance:

Hubby has a terrible headache so no BD until later. Chances slim this month yall! Ive never been lucky a day in my life so wouldnt expect me to conceive on my first month of trying but damn.. a girl can dream right??!! 

The cramps I had earlier were definite Ovulation though for sure! Felt like super light af cramps .. not just one side or another. Not sure if I ever felt that before or maybe just never was so in tune with ma self lol. I am ONE with myself hahah. If my temps go up tomorrow Ill know Im DPO 1 :) Let the TWW in hell commence! Also but damn I really hope they do Id like to actually physically O each month .. so cmon temps!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

OMG I missed all these!!

Lee - I definitely see the BFPs, and you are still at 11 dpo. Fx those lines get blazed and all. So you are testing tomorrow again right? I love all the pics you posted, that snowboard one would be too cute as a public announcer!! Okay I won't get ahead of myself, just sending all the positive vibes and :dust: your way !!
ps: headaches are also a positive sign.

Die - I have had so many mixed emotions reading all your posts, I am glad you got a + opk, this could give you the idea when approximately you ovulate, I am keeping my fx crossed all the same that this month might be it. 

Nix - Glad that got your + as well, fx for you. It would be so exciting if this cycle is it for you ladies.

So I was away for that awful migraine, then got swamped at work. I am even writing the replies today after finishing work for the day, before leaving for home. I was like this is it, I need to talk to you guys, I am missing all the updates. 

As Die said, I know we obsess so much over these ttc cycles, we may accidentally stress out our SO/DH. You know my DH even knows the tracking records of my amazon order containing those wondfos, lol. I feel like that is all I almost keep talking about, hope not. I will try to stop that (easier said than done though!). DH will be visiting the weekend after this one, I am so excited about that!! He will be with me for a week, then I will go with him to help him move the week afterwards. He is moving to SC next month. Hope all these traveling and moving does not give me another wonky cycle..

That's it for me now, will check back in later. Heading home!


----------



## Nixnax

Lee - try a pink dye test. Blue tests always show a front line. They are the worst around. Most people always test with pink dye tests until a good BFP. Then a blue dye one is genuine. Hope it really is your bfp. 

Die - I didnt temp this month. I find it too much like hard work. Im on 2 dpo. When I do temp though I see a dip on ovulation day, then on 1DPO my temp is way higher. FF wont show you that you ovulated until you have 3 raised temps, so when your 3DPO itll tell you


----------



## Diedrek

Lady- Yay! So excited for you and DH to be together :) :) Where will you be at in your cycles during your visits with him? Hopefully it&#8217;s perfect timing for you two! Do you Guys have any fun outings planned the first visit? I know you will be busy with the moving over the next one but I really hope you guys have the best time together <3

Lee- What&#8217;s goin on girl?! I agree with Nix totally about maybe getting a FRER but I&#8217;d also *maybe* -and I say maybe with a grain of salt- wait until like 13-14 dpo haha. My strength has never been that good but maybe yours will be <3 Hope you have a good day though!

Nix- I completely understand! I put off temping for SO long because it was too much for me at the time. But I&#8217;ve been doing it almost a whole cycle now and to be honest for me it hasn&#8217;t been as hard as I thought! And I say this only because maybe it&#8217;s too early haha. I mean I can&#8217;t really obsess over my chart yet because I have NO idea what my dips and spikes mean lol. But once FF does detect O I bet the following months will be a little more crazy with chart stalking. I temp when I usually wake up anyways and I usually wake up and lay in bed for about another 5-10 minutes so it&#8217;s really nothing for me to wake up and grab my thermometer. I keep it under my pillow because I have a freaking California king size bed and sometimes end up over by my husbands &#8220;side&#8221; or even in the middle and would have to scoot all the way back over to my nightstand. I was worried it was *too* much movement haha. So I just reach under the pillow now and it&#8217;s been working girl! Never thought I&#8217;d make it a habit but I got it now ;) how you feeling post O???

Really hoping the Bd&#8217;s we squeezed in worked! Waiting for my temps to go up and FF to agree that I O&#8217;d. I&#8217;ve been having weird cramps even this morning they felt like mild af cramps. I don&#8217;t ever recall having those with O. I usually have O pains in my ovary that are pretty bad they even shoot down into my leg. I honestly thought I might have been bleeding this morning the cramps were so af like. Anyways still not feeling so confident about this cycle. Sad about it to be honest and kind of upset with DH. I honestly still don&#8217;t think he understands how important it is! Could&#8217;ve BD&#8217;d this morning but he just got up and rushed to get ready for work as usual and I kept my mouth shut. Debating on whether to even bring it up later and have a talk with him about it. Won&#8217;t hurt now that O is over and there&#8217;s no pressure on DTD timing. Hope you ladies are doing better than me today! <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

When I was pregnant before, I hated the frers cuz they never show and I got my positive on a blue dye test first. That's why I like them haha. I don't have lines on the tests I took yesterday or this morning :( I was holding my pee for FMU but at 3:30am I had to pee bad so I took a test and nada. I'm mad now and feeling not prego so I'm holding off for a little bit. Boooo lol I'm just tired of not seeing lines now :(


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - Thanks! I am just glad I would be seeing him soon enough, but we couldn't time it that perfect. He will be with me from CD1 to CD 15/Cd16. I will probably have him for 2 or 3 days may be during my fertile period, if I even O. So it is a long shot for me. So first week he would be staying with me, but I have my work. So at most we will just have some dinner dates. I am planning a getaway for the weekends nearby, thats about it.

I am so sorry you are feeling down today. Talk to him, he will understand. I am sure its very important to him as well. May be he was just expecting a busy day, had to rush. And hey anything unusual for your body should be a good sign right? I am talking about the cramping. I don't think your af date is till next week, am I right? Fx the witch stays away.. Let me know how your rest of the day goes!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hi ladies sorry I haven&#8217;t had a chance to read everything yet cuz I worked a half day today then went to my new doc office for a tour and to go over my medical history. My doc was 45 min away in the town I used to live in 4 years ago so I wanted a close doc AND they have maternity care! So that&#8217;s a plus. She looked at me funny when I said I ovulated in CD9 &#55357;&#56834; but she knows my cycle it&#8217;s screwed up cuz of the bcp. Anyways the half day I did work my boss was around and needed my help. So I&#8217;ll be replying better tomorrow after reading everything.

I was bummed cuz I wasn&#8217;t getting the faint BFPs anymore on the epts and store brand epts :( af due tomorrow but I tested a day early with a clear blue dye test and I see a faint line again! I tested at 730pm after holding pee for a few hours. Check back tomorrow for a good reply. Xoxo

Pic posted sideways grrr
 



Attached Files:







8267BCB9-B980-402B-B70F-04724D1C50BB.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nixnax

Hope af stays away Lee.

Im all good this end. 3DPO and nada, nothing, ziltch. My boobs normally start to hurt around now, all the way until AF bit nothing yet. 

Weve had a day of snow here so Im working from home. Proper snowed in. Aaaaand its just started snowing again! The UK is not at all equipped for snow. 2 flakes and the country comes to a stand still.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix - Maybe NOT having sore boobs is a good thing this time then! I would love to hear your accent! I love English accents. We are getting a big storm today in Massachusetts. Right now it's pouring rain then it turns to snow. They're saying 6-12 inches. We haven't had snowfall in a little bit and all the snow on the ground has been melted for a week or so now. We have had spring-like weather in the 50s.

Lady - Hoping you get to DTD as much as possible while he's with you :D

Die - Any updates? Any symptoms?

AF usually comes around 6am today (it's usually on the dot when on BCP, so who knows). Hoping she stays away! Didn't take any tests yet today. Maybe later on.


----------



## Diedrek

Hey girls!!

So my opks starting turning negative late afternoon yesterday. It was two days of positives basically but I still haven&#8217;t had a temp spike. Worried that&#8217;s been my problem all along with the weird cycles is that I&#8217;m just not O&#8217;ing? I really felt the pains though so I&#8217;m curious if af will be on time. Also if I&#8217;m temping correctly. Not sure how much having a ceiling fan on one night can affect. DH gets unbareably hot sometimes and must put it on. My temp lowered a lot from yesterday&#8217;s actually so maybe today is my O dip and will rise tomorrow. Guess we shall see! If not that means I have to buy more opks and keep testing for a second go at O. Ugh! Our Timing issues were bad anyways but still.. id like to be on time here!

Happy Friday!! <3

BTW I&#8217;ve always wanted to go to the UK too!!! Is it just me or besides the accents is the way the country just cusses like it&#8217;s not &#8220;swear words.&#8221; I mean shit. I cuss a lot and always feel the consequences hahah. I just wanna be able to say wanker without people giving me a good stare down lol.


----------



## Nixnax

I dont think I have a posh English accent, Im from the West Country so I sound like a farmer lol

One of my favourite words - wanker. Great word. 

Die - how are you temping? Orally or vaginally? I do it vaginally. Im a mouth breather and snore . Poor SO


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi Ladies!!

Hope you are having a good and happy Friday. Any plans for the weekend?

Lee - Thanks, we will try to squeeze in whatever we can manage, lol. DH becomes a sex pest whenever he sees me. Perks of living apart I guess.
I am stressed about you today, really keeping my fx that witch stays away and you can test again tomorrow (or later tonight may be) and get that wonderful BFP.

Die - I don't know why, but I have a strong feeling you O around the time you posted those opk tests with strong lines. And you got your bean with the DTD you squeezed in, who knows? Gl girl! Why does it all have to be so confusing!! Aagh.. I will start doing opks right after my af ends, I know they tell you to wait till CD10. But what if I O early?!? This really feels like a full time job, I miss those days when I used to think you'll be preggo as soon as you have unprotected sex.

Nix - lol, I still think I would love your accent. So you are 3 DPO today right? Guess it is too early for symptom spotting. But I like that you are taking the stress out of the equation and taking a relaxed approach. Hoping for a sticky bean for you, gl!


----------



## LeeMcMee

No plans this weekend. Bringing the dog to get groomed tomorrow and that's it. How wild lol. No AF yet thankfully, but honestly now I don't know when I'd be due for her to come. My CP dropped super low a few days ago and is still there w/ creamy white CM. Constant cramps still and constipated. Still no good BFPs :( I've been again feeling like maybe this just isn't it this cycle. My friend and I always joke how people get pregnant so easily, like on 16 And Pregnant and we both have been pregnant by accident, but now when we're actually TRYING it's friggin hard.

I also love English swears lol wanky, bloody hell, etc.

Die - I also think you O'd when you posted the OPKs. Maybe your temp just didn't adjust or you didn't catch it. We also sleep with the fan on... 2 actually lol 1 for wind (ceiling fan) and 1 on the floor for sound.


----------



## LeeMcMee

The witch held off! So I THINK I&#8217;m officially 1 day late. Not taking any tests today because I don&#8217;t have any except wondfo and I&#8217;ve been taking them along with the other tests but see nothing in them. Will keep you all posted! Oh wait I just remembered I have a clear blue dye test lol I&#8217;ll save it for tomorrow.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Everyone must believe busy making babies hahaha AF is a day late!!!! Hopefully she isn&#8217;t due NEXT Friday cuz I had an early O this month so I assume AF would be due 2 weeks after that which was yesterday. Gonna take a wondfo shortly then a clear blue dye tomorrow. That&#8217;s the only expensive test I have right now.

I&#8217;m 14DPO and have had constant cramping for weeks now. Other symptoms as well. 

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LeeMcMee

LADIES!!!! I have never gotten ANY sort of line on the Wondfo tests (and I have taken like 30 of the 50 in the last month) until tonight! This was within the 5 minute mark they tell you to read it at.
 



Attached Files:







23840389-A74D-41C8-BD3A-391FE01FE7DF.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Diedrek

Seriously just such a busy weekend already!! Having such a great time but Im so exhausted! Checking in before bed haha its only 9 pm! 

Lee- Yes Yes Yes!!! Omg yes !!!!!! I cant wait to see your mornings test omg! Are you gonna do the digi? Youre already late & the witch hasnt come sooo yea! Im so excited for you girl! How are you feeling any noticeable symptoms of any af type symptoms? Im so curious how its going over there with you! Eek I cant Believe I missed so much!

Lady- I hope so! But its not looking to good I even Od :( 

Nix- wanker is the BEST right?!! I temp orally but Im about to make a switch to go vagibally because Im worried with having the AC down or the fan on some nights and not others its messing me up! Plus OH says I snore sometimes! I just dont know when the best time to switch is. Im obviously going to wait till this cycle is over first then start after af. Ive always wanted to temp through af too just out of curiosity so now Idk because that just wouldnt work lol. Ill hsve to do MORE research now on when to switch!

So Im FOUR days post first positive opk and just a small temp rise today. Not even above what my coverline would be if ff used my last 6 temps to detect crosshairs. So Im not hopeful because most charts I see theres a definite spike right after their opks. Ill be day 5 tomorrow!! And I know some women dont show the rise for a few days after O but where are they at lol seem few and far in between :( Thinking its annov and so Im pretty upset to be honest. Im just going to have to keep doing opks every day and hope my body tries again if this one failed. Also keep taking the vitex and hope it works soon enough. This was really all the info I wanted to learn though before our trial is up and we head to the RE. Its so insane to get such positive opks and your body just says nahh no thanks! Ill be googling that too later what would be the reasons this would happen SO often. Getting that hormone panel and THS tests are starting to be more tempting and less scary by the day! Actually ready to just book that appointment and find out! My copays are pretty expensive as it is but oh well. Want to at least give it one or two more cycles if I can bear to wait to see if vitex helps. Anyways hope to see lots of news, bfps and symptoms next week! And a definite test update from Lee <3 FX girl!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re feeling bummed about the temps:( just stay positive and hopeful. I kept going back and forth as you know when I&#8217;d see lines then nothing and now I&#8217;m feeling better again but obviously not 100% till I see good lines tomorrow. So you could still have a chance regardless of temp readings. Fx! And thank you I was shocked cuz it says wait 5 min but at 3 min I looked and saw nothing then 2 min later BAM. I did a double take cuz I was in the middle of taking pix even tho I didn&#8217;t see a line then it started showing. I only have a clear blue dye test :( so I&#8217;ll take that. I will probably go out and buy a digital later tomorrow. I will def keep you posted. I keep checking in to see if u guys have updates cuz I am so hoping for us all to get our BFPs at the same time.

I&#8217;ve been cramping everyday off and on, I had that tiny dot of spotting a week ago, I get bad headaches once a day some days, some days I&#8217;m sooo exhausted, I think my smell is heightened cuz some smells now make me cringe and tonight we got in my car and I said ugh it smells like old crackers in here and my husband said all he could smell was my air freshener, I have been peeing more and now around 3am as well, I have hot flashes daily or my face just feels really hot it&#8217;s weird, constipated sometimes which is not like me. If I get more symptoms I&#8217;ll update you.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> LADIES!!!! I have never gotten ANY sort of line on the Wondfo tests (and I have taken like 30 of the 50 in the last month) until tonight! This was within the 5 minute mark they tell you to read it at.

I am literally screaming like OMG OMG OMG :thumbup: I am so so so excited for your test tomorrow. And all the symptoms you mentioned are like always early pregnancy signs: headache, heightened sense, constipation, frequent urination. I am keeping everything crossed for you girl!! I will check back first thing in the morning tomorrow to check if you posted anything. I will be out for groceries later, prep for DH. I really want him to have some home cooked meal. So in case I miss your updates, I will check again in the afternoon. GL!!!! :flower:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Diedrek said:


> Seriously just such a busy weekend already!! Having such a great time but IÂm so exhausted! Checking in before bed haha itÂs only 9 pm!
> 
> Lee- Yes Yes Yes!!! Omg yes !!!!!! I canÂt wait to see your mornings test omg! Are you gonna do the digi? YouÂre already late & the witch hasnÂt come sooo yea! IÂm so excited for you girl! How are you feeling any noticeable symptoms of any af type symptoms? IÂm so curious how itÂs going over there with you! Eek I canÂt Believe I missed so much!
> 
> Lady- I hope so! But itÂs not looking to good I even OÂd :(
> 
> Nix- wanker is the BEST right?!! I temp orally but IÂm about to make a switch to go vagibally because IÂm worried with having the AC down or the fan on some nights and not others itÂs messing me up! Plus OH says I snore sometimes! I just donÂt know when the best time to switch is. IÂm obviously going to wait till this cycle is over first then start after af. IÂve always wanted to temp through af too just out of curiosity so now Idk because that just wouldnÂt work lol. IÂll hsve to do MORE research now on when to switch!
> 
> So IÂm FOUR days post first positive opk and just a small temp rise today. Not even above what my coverline would be if ff used my last 6 temps to detect crosshairs. So IÂm not hopeful because most charts I see thereÂs a definite spike right after their opks. IÂll be day 5 tomorrow!! And I know some women donÂt show the rise for a few days after O but where are they at lol seem few and far in between :( Thinking itÂs annov and so IÂm pretty upset to be honest. IÂm just going to have to keep doing opks every day and hope my body tries again if this one failed. Also keep taking the vitex and hope it works soon enough. This was really all the info I wanted to learn though before our trial is up and we head to the RE. ItÂs so insane to get such positive opks and your body just says nahh no thanks! IÂll be googling that too later what would be the reasons this would happen SO often. Getting that hormone panel and THS tests are starting to be more tempting and less scary by the day! Actually ready to just book that appointment and find out! My copays are pretty expensive as it is but oh well. Want to at least give it one or two more cycles if I can bear to wait to see if vitex helps. Anyways hope to see lots of news, bfps and symptoms next week! And a definite test update from Lee <3 FX girl!!

Wow you are having an active weekend, that's great. And hang in there girl, you are one of the positive ones among us. :hugs: Keep us updated on what you can find.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thank you Lady!! Happy to have some ladies cheering me on, means a lot :) and of course I&#8217;m cheering for you all. I&#8217;ve been thoroughly enjoying chatting with you all and I will definitely keep you posted :) going to take one more Wondfo before bed in a little bit lol

What are you going to cook for DH? And any plans while he is there?


----------



## LeeMcMee

Heres my FF chart of symptoms. I also get heartburn everyday and I rarely get heartburn.
 



Attached Files:







2AC9BE83-1468-433B-AACB-AA58F639C849.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nixnax

OMG lee that is a sure BFP!! On a pink dye test. I dont even have to squint or enlarge. Your eggo is preggo mrs!! Eeeek so excited for you


----------



## Nixnax

5DPO and just sailing through. Nothing at all to report. Had a few shooting pains through my boobs on Thursday, but nothing since. 

Had a massive with him last night so have escaped the house to go shopping with my girlfriend


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks Nix! I only tested with a clear blue dye test that I had just now at 6am but got nothing really. I should have done a Wondfo as well. I&#8217;ll do a couple later and also buy a FRER I think 

5dpo, you&#8217;re getting there. Boob pains could be good!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Incase you guys want to see. Im not happy with it but I do see a faint line.
 



Attached Files:







60546580-3E68-4E76-A5E7-EF35123C9BCD.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> Incase you guys want to see. I&#8217;m not happy with it but I do see a faint line.

Lee - I see it, faint but I think it's there. Yes, please test with a FRER, also with a wondfo. It would be good to compare. This one is clearblue, they are not often not sensitive enough until a few days.

Fx girl!!

I will be back later, sorry for short reply.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks! I didn&#8217;t know they weren&#8217;t great woops. I bought some dollar tree tests so I&#8217;ll try those with Wondfo. Getting poor Lol I did take one of each just now but don&#8217;t junk I see anything. I&#8217;ll take a pic. I&#8217;m just confused why id have a faint line then not off and on for a week


----------



## LeeMcMee

If you are curious. Took these a little while ago. maybe I did t save my pee long enough
 



Attached Files:







06FA0164-7AB2-44CE-AE86-2EB0D9BB4F1B.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Diedrek

Lee- I do see squinters for sure and I think its very possible your LP isnt correct this time with the early O and all. Maybe youre not actually due for another few days- or even up to a week?? You might be catching just the early days of bfps where they are super faint! Keep testing I pray they darken loads over the next few days and the witch stays her bizznaz away!! Lol

Nix- Yay for the TWW! Not too much longer now until you really start to get some more symptoms and the craziness begins lol! Sorry about you and your OH :( Mine and I got into it after the lack of BDing during my positive opk days. Boy do I feel bad now that I didnt even O hahah. Oops sorry babe :( Hope you have a fun time with your girl!

Lady- thank you <3 Im trying to stay positive because theres nothing I can do about this right now & if I dont itll drive me crazy!

So yea temps went down again. Need to find out how to link my chart onto here but right now its just looking like your pulse would. Up and down up and down!! I guess this has happened before skipping a cycle and then getting O symptoms randomly again with an actual ovulation. It just makes my cycles never the same date and eek obviously a nightmare. Heard such good things about the vitex though soo. Wondering if I should add some other things. Been trying to gain weight like crazy too. Eating so much all day. I did gain a pound over the last two weeks so thats something :) Im hating waiting to wait lol. Thank goodness for you girls!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just a quick post as I&#8217;m driving and using voice to text thing but I just checked my CP which is still super low and I had a huge amount of thick milky white CM that took up about a third of my middle finger and I have never had that before. Hopefully that&#8217;s a good son. I have no signs of a yeast infection nor have I ever had one so I know it&#8217;s not that. Will check back


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hi all, I have just arrived here and thought I'd say hello and good luck to you all. :flower: :happydance:

We have been working on #1 for coming up five years now. Finally sought a bit of help end of last year, discovered I don't ovulate (strange as I have very regular 27/28 day cycles, but there you go) so I started Clomid (50mg, 2-6) this month. Right now am cd24 and not entirely sure if I o'd (day 18 final u/s appt showed follicles still growing at over 20mm).

If I did, I'd be about 4dpo now. So I'm sort of in the TWW, but not sure, if that makes sense? All very new to me.

AF due in four days and so far have no pre-AF symptoms, should have sore boobs by now and they're fine lol. I'm also exhausted all the time, and ridiculously hungry (though that could be the cold weather lol), and I'm ridiculously tired all the time. Maybe Clomid has pushed my cycle back and is messing with me - maybe these are positive signs - maybe AF is lurking - I just don't know!! All fun and games, this TWW thing(!) :shrug:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - Its a squinter for me too, may be fmu tomorrow will show a bit darker line. I know girl, buying all these stuff every month, it could be expensive, I just hope all this is worth something, and we get our BFPs soon.. MWCM is a good sign, keep us posted dear. 

I will just cook some of hubby's favorite, or at least try to, lol. Not a great cook. We don't have anything special planned out really, we will just try to spend some quality time together, squeeze in some date nights, and DTD lol.

Die - I was googling vitex too, lot of positive feedbacks. So from my understanding, it takes a bit of time to get the result right? GL!! I am going to use preseed this month, last time we ttcd I didn't get a lot of EWCM, so hoping preseed would help this time. 

Any of you have any experience with preseed girls?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LoneWanderer said:


> Hi all, I have just arrived here and thought I'd say hello and good luck to you all. :flower: :happydance:
> 
> We have been working on #1 for coming up five years now. Finally sought a bit of help end of last year, discovered I don't ovulate (strange as I have very regular 27/28 day cycles, but there you go) so I started Clomid (50mg, 2-6) this month. Right now am cd24 and not entirely sure if I o'd (day 18 final u/s appt showed follicles still growing at over 20mm).
> 
> If I did, I'd be about 4dpo now. So I'm sort of in the TWW, but not sure, if that makes sense? All very new to me.
> 
> AF due in four days and so far have no pre-AF symptoms, should have sore boobs by now and they're fine lol. I'm also exhausted all the time, and ridiculously hungry (though that could be the cold weather lol), and I'm ridiculously tired all the time. Maybe Clomid has pushed my cycle back and is messing with me - maybe these are positive signs - maybe AF is lurking - I just don't know!! All fun and games, this TWW thing(!) :shrug:

Hello and welcome LoneWanderer!! You are almost close to halfway of your tww, counting today as your 4 DPO. I know exactly what you mean, all this could be so confusing. I am starting to do my opks this month to figure out if I actually O, and then this would be my 3rd cycle ttc. If sore bbs is your usual PreAF symptom, not having them is certainly good, added to that tiredness and feeling hungry. Fx for your BFP!! Keep us updated if you have any new symptoms, or just how you are feeling.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Hello and welcome LoneWanderer!! You are almost close to halfway of your tww, counting today as your 4 DPO. I know exactly what you mean, all this could be so confusing. I am starting to do my opks this month to figure out if I actually O, and then this would be my 3rd cycle ttc. If sore bbs is your usual PreAF symptom, not having them is certainly good, added to that tiredness and feeling hungry. Fx for your BFP!! Keep us updated if you have any new symptoms, or just how you are feeling.

Hi! Oh, it's so nice to get a response from someone on one of these forums. I started to wonder if I'd gone invisible lol. I'm rubbish at starting conversations and meeting new folk - even online. Just a bit awkward lol!! So thank you thank you :happydance: 

I used to do OPKs but I'd get such random results, positives all over the place - I've read if your progesterone is screwy like mine is, you can get false positives etc, and my OBGYN said not to bother. The tests confused us so much we just gave up in the end anyway :shrug: Hope yours give you the result you need to know though - lots of folk seem to swear by them.

Last night I was up twice to use the loo - weird for me. The night before was the same, but that night I took a cup of tea up with me so it's no wonder really! Last night I made a point of not having a drink before bed - and was still up at 4am and 6am :S Then with all that disruption, I slept in til 11am - also not like me!!

The bbs are still happy and well, not a hint of my usual soreness or anything. Still starving too - last night I finished an entire Sunday roast - and it was huge, same portion as OH. Never done that before in my life, I'm one of those annoying people who leaves half a meal without fail. AND I had dessert! :icecream:

Woke up shattered despite sleeping loads, had this weird dream that OH was being really mean to me, turned our house into a party house and invited all his mates over, like it was uni again (we're in our thirties lol) and then he got really ill and fell down some stairs and I had to yell at them all for not looking after him. Even weirder, he was wearing leather trousers. Anyway, after I woke up about 2am, I sort of fell right back into the same dream. Never had that before. :haha: :loopy:

That said, I still feel 'out' - maybe because I don't know for sure if I even O'd so I can't really get my hopes up. Hope you get your OPK+ this month though, and it leads you to your BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lone, I hope these are all positive signs for you. We are about the same point in our TWW. Im on 6DPO today. 

I still have nothing new to report this end. I usually have tender boobs by now but not just yet. 

How is everyone else doing? Lee, any more BFPs?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Attached pic is my cycle diary for Feb/Mar - someone may find it interesting lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







clomid3.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Diedrek

Girls its .... MONDAY!! :( I could cry sad tears yall haha.

I was just thinking that I wish there was a way I could get on the FB groups without blowing my cover to all my great and mosey fb friends haha!

First of all Wanderer welcome!!! So glad you could join us as we are all trying for #1! I too dont ovulate very well.. but I also skip af (aunt flow aka period aka the witch lol). I just started to temp which has been giving me lots of info on the fact I dont seem to ovulate! Its actually crazy cause with all the research Ive done it turns out you CAN get your period every month and not ovulate. Its not even a real period lol they call it breakthrough bleeding from estrogen! And its usually lighter... well girls doesnt THAT explain my light period with no cramps :( And yes girl if this is your first cycle with clomid I heard it pushed everything back even late ovulation =/ I see your journal and seriously Im super jealous of your handwriting !! Its STUNNING! Ugh would my boss love you haha! Have you thought about joining Fertilty friend? Its what most of us on BnB use to track our cycles/symptoms :) Its amazing! I see you monitor with your doctor have you been temping at all? Congrats on the TWW and I agree youre almost through it girl! Hang in there and keep us updated on your symptoms/tests and GL! <3

Lee- how you doing love?? Let the high CP and milky cm be good news!!! Those symptoms dont get any better around bfp stores!!! <3 I hadnt checked my cervix in a while hahha I was supposed to do it everyday so I guess Ill start again! So glad youre on top of it so I can look back to yours and see if theres any correlations between cycles days! So thanks girl lol <3 Have a good day and I hope youre getting some answers, but hang in there girl!

Lady- Right I hear vitex is honestly the best thing you can do without getting prescriptions! Hoping itll work before I get to that breaking point! Also Ive never used pressed but it seems like all the other women on here do =D Must be some GOOOOD stuff :) Funny because I usually DO gets tons of watery cm followed by lots of ew (not for a long time maybe a day or two) but its a lot of it! I shouldve known I wouldnt O when I had NONE! So please let us know how it goes when you and DH use it :) I say definitely go for it because Ive heard such great things as well!

Nix- See I seriously wonder if the no sore BBs will be your tell tale bfp signs from here on out :) FX!!

Good luck girls - I for one havent gotten anymore opks I figured if I start to get another bout of O pains and only followed with my super fertile cm Ill start using opks again and try again! Temp jumped this morning but its also FREEZING in Florida you guys!! Im talking low 60s when its usually like 80 degrees upon waking! So I slept with extra blankets and a hoodie lol. Nothing else really going on I got to work early so I had time to jump on here.


----------



## Diedrek

Oh and to mention dreams.. this isn&#8217;t TTC related whatsoever haha. I&#8217;m not a huge dreamer apparently and when I do have dreams they&#8217;re usually nightmares! And only if I sleep out on the couch. I wake up from a nightmare ALWAYS around 3:30-3:50. Super weird right? Anyways Saturday night I had a dream that I found my guy at our downtown area doing some kind of contest. There were three male judges sitting at a booth and I just randomly showed up to see like 3 of his exes (all high school since we met right after) and even a childhood friend of mine. And a few other rando chicks haha. Some were wearing WEDDING dresses like they were showing up to marry him. And I was mad but not pissed (yea right!) and I was telling him like Dude you need to tell these females to go home and this isn&#8217;t happening. That you led them on cause you&#8217;re with me yada yada yada and he&#8217;s like ok I will baby. He walks over to the judges at their booth/table and they start laughing with each other and the male judges are giving him DAPS! Yea.. like fist bumping and laughing as if they&#8217;re saying to him &#8220; you&#8217;re the man, look at all your girlfriends!&#8221; Oh my god. And I ran up to him after seeing my childhood friend and screamed HER!!? ___ ____!!!!? And he goes &#8220;oh shit yea that one was just a joke sorry babe ...&#8221; And then I woke up! PISSED at my so called fiancé hahaha. He just laughed when I told him and &#8220;baby what is wrong with you...your dreams ...?&#8221; Instead of just saying &#8220;with you.&#8221; Smooth babe, smooth. I in no way shape or form think this way about him let me make that clear lol.. we watched my best friends wedding last night!! I can&#8217;t believe that led me to having such a nightmare hahah. PSA you guys .. that movie will cause serious dream infidelities lol.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lone - Welcome!! We are talkers haha and we just about talk every day. I'm sorry to hear that you have been trying for 5 years. I'm sure that is tough. We just started a month ago and I have been on birth control pills for 17 years, so my cycles have been screwed up already in the last month... had a withdrawel bleed, them ovulated late, now my period is 3 days late and I have had SOME light positives on tests, but yesterday nada... haven't tested yet today. And being 32 and my husband 34 I do worry about having trouble trying. Also because we both have some health issues, both a little overweight, and 2 years ago I thought I was pregnant while on the pills because I missed a bunch but it ended up being that I had a large cyst on my ovary and a fibroid in my uterus. My period skipped a month! So now I worry that I have PCOS (I'm a paranoid person lol) but I'm sure the doc would have told me I did. They had to do an ultrasound to find that. Anyways, just a quick background on me lol. Also, I have the same symptoms as you and some more. I'm at 16DPO. Also no sore boobs and usually when I'm off the pill and about to get my period I have sore boobs. I got pregnant 10 years ago by accident (has a miscarriage at 6-8 weeks) and my boobs killed on the sides and the nipples and I THINK this was a week after getting my BFP. My boobs are slightly tender, but that's probably because I keep poking at them haha. You did one of those cool diaries! I love it! And as Die mentioned, I use the app Fertility Friend (but I don't pay for the updagrades) so that I can track all my symptoms. It's great.

Lady - I have no tried preseed, but I have heard about it. What is it and how do you go about getting it? Is it OTC?

Nix - No more BFPs just yet :( haven't tested yet today, but I brought some tests to work. I think I get too impatient and pee too soon or my pee is diluted. I don't know. Maybe I'm just not pregnant and it's my uterine fibroid messing with me. This happened 2 years ago where I thought I was pregnant and had ALL the same signs and that's when I signed up on this forum. I went back and reread some posts of my symptoms recently from 2 years ago and they were all the same as now :( EXCEPT I don't have pinching on my ovaries. When my doc discovered my fibroid back then, they did a blood test to check for pregnancy and then an ultrasound. I skipped a whole period, which is odd. Anywho, I had a large cyst on my ovary as well and anytime I sneezed or had sex it hurt on my ovary. I don't have that right now. 

Die - Thanks!! I will check my CP today and see what's going on, but for a week now it dropped down super low then keeps going up and down lol it's undecided. And you sound like my mom who lives in Cape Coral, FL. She's always like "it's so cold we had to start a fire in the fireplace... it's in the 50s" I'm like "Mom it's 5 degrees here, so" LOL no but in the last week we had days in the 50s, 60s, and one day in the 70s!! That's sooooo not like Massachusetts at this time. Today we have like an inch of snow on the ground. March is like the last time we get snow then April is when everything is just wet from melting and it's more like spring weather. Our snowboarding days are almost up! I will be done when I find out I'm pregnant. I'm waiting on symptoms from you all damnit! LOL I have the same ones, but less cramping so I'm sad. I keep testing to see if my boobs are sore and they MAY be slightly tender, but I think it's from poking them. 

Same symptoms that I've been having, but less cramps over the weekend :( I'm at 16DPO today and hoping it's not just my uterine fibroid messing with me this cycle. It could be since it's my 2nd cycle since coming off BCP and even so, this cycle and last were squished together because my AF was early after getting off BCP, I Od early, but now AF is 3 days late. I also read online yesterday that on average a BFP is seen 12 days after implantation and that would be this Thursday if I go by the day I got a dot of blood. Hopefully I get some darker lines by Thursday. Getting tired of this lol spent too much money on the 'good' tests for this to be a BFN LOL I should have just stuck with the Wondfos I have. I'm almost out of them!! I think the Walmart tests are so cute. I bought some yesterday to try out. Anywho, so that's it for now for me. Monday... yay... :coffee:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Girls itÂs .... MONDAY!! :( I could cry sad tears yÂall haha.
> 
> First of all Wanderer welcome!!! So glad you could join us as we are all trying for #1! I too donÂt ovulate very well.. but I also skip af (aunt flow aka period aka the witch lol). I just started to temp which has been giving me lots of info on the fact I donÂt seem to ovulate! ItÂs actually crazy cause with all the research IÂve done it turns out you CAN get your period every month and not ovulate. ItÂs not even a real period lol they call it breakthrough bleeding from estrogen! And itÂs usually lighter... well girls doesnÂt THAT explain my Âlight periodÂ with no cramps :( And yes girl if this is your first cycle with clomid I heard it pushed everything back even late ovulation =/ I see your journal and seriously IÂm super jealous of your handwriting !! ItÂs STUNNING! Ugh would my boss love you haha! Have you thought about joining Fertilty friend? ItÂs what most of us on BnB use to track our cycles/symptoms :) ItÂs amazing! I see you monitor with your doctor have you been temping at all? Congrats on the TWW and I agree youÂre almost through it girl! Hang in there and keep us updated on your symptoms/tests and GL! <3

Haha, thanks! I am a bullet journal obsessive - everyone else I know has an iPad or fancy mobile which does all this stuff for them, but I am something of a technophobe myself (not really great for a digital marketing specialist, but hey :haha: ) Pen and paper works great for me lol, keeps me organised and knowing where I'm at. I have tried tracking apps in the past but I forget to fill them in - the book is always right there on my desk or in my handbag, so wherever I am it gets updated in real time - works for me, anyhow. Does everything, from to-do lists and shopping lists to birthdays and even my favourite quotes and my long term goals. Plus of course all the handwriting practice, and it's a colouring book too. Anyway I'm rambling, it's just a diary lol

Hahahahaha your dream sounds even crazier than mine! I enjoyed reading that! Definitely think your movie influenced it somewhat haha. I actually woke OH up at about 4am this morning to tell him he'd been horrible to me :wacko: He just told me to go back to sleep, and I did. It was so weird for me because I very, very, very rarely have dreams of any kind. I just fall asleep and that's it til morning. I don't usually wake up in the night either, so having to get up twice has left me exhausted today.

I don't temp as the doctor told me not to bother, she said the ultrasounds and bloodwork would be enough to know if I'd O'd. Clearly she was talking b*ll*cks, as here I am not knowing if I O'd! 

Think if this clomid cycle doesn't work, we'll do one more than put the third one back a bit. It's my grandad's 90th in April and he's having a big party, I don't want to be suffering hot flushes and mood swings, or stuck with a ton of scans and appointments, or trying to fit BD around travelling. So while I'm not pinning everything on this cycle, it better be this one or the next :haha:

Good luck to you and the other ladies on this thread, hope this ends up being our month!


----------



## LoneWanderer

LeeMcMee said:


> Lone - Welcome!! We are talkers haha and we just about talk every day. I'm sorry to hear that you have been trying for 5 years. I'm sure that is tough. We just started a month ago and I have been on birth control pills for 17 years, so my cycles have been screwed up already in the last month... had a withdrawel bleed, them ovulated late, now my period is 3 days late and I have had SOME light positives on tests, but yesterday nada... haven't tested yet today. And being 32 and my husband 34 I do worry about having trouble trying. Also because we both have some health issues, both a little overweight, and 2 years ago I thought I was pregnant while on the pills because I missed a bunch but it ended up being that I had a large cyst on my ovary and a fibroid in my uterus. My period skipped a month! So now I worry that I have PCOS (I'm a paranoid person lol) but I'm sure the doc would have told me I did. They had to do an ultrasound to find that. Anyways, just a quick background on me lol. Also, I have the same symptoms as you and some more. I'm at 16DPO. Also no sore boobs and usually when I'm off the pill and about to get my period I have sore boobs. I got pregnant 10 years ago by accident (has a miscarriage at 6-8 weeks) and my boobs killed on the sides and the nipples and I THINK this was a week after getting my BFP. My boobs are slightly tender, but that's probably because I keep poking at them haha. You did one of those cool diaries! I love it! And as Die mentioned, I use the app Fertility Friend (but I don't pay for the updagrades) so that I can track all my symptoms. It's great.

Hiya! Thanks :) Though to be honest the five years hasn't been that awful for us, not when compared with some people's TTC journeys. I always kind of knew something was up - with my first long-term ex we weren't all that careful at times and it never happened (thank goodness); with the second we tried for about two years on and off (before he ran off with a colleague and left me to cancel our wedding, what a **** eh?); with the decent chap I've finally landed it's been five years of mild disappointment. We still weren't really all that desperate for success though, not til we learned there's no NHS funding for IVF after age 35 - now the panic has set in lol. We couldn't afford all this TTC stuff on our own - especially not if it's going to be a long and drawn-out journey. But now that we know there's an issue for sure, and there's that time limit ticking down on us, the stakes have been raised lol.

Haha even poking at them every few minutes isn't inducing my usual bb soreness, I feel very odd at the lack of discomfort, it's my one consistent monthly symptom that I can always rely on.

Hmm light positives is surely a sign for some optimism, at least? I hope testing today turns out okay for you. Fingers crossed! The doc told me after my HSG that I defs didn't have PCOS - have you had one of those? Mine was one of the worst things I've ever been through - NEVER AGAIN!! Honestly, I think when I broke my arm was less painful than having the exam done. I literally screamed at the doc 'why are you doing this to me?' and then after I lay on the floor of the hospital loos sobbing for half an hour, then finally got home and promptly threw up everywhere and passed out. And believe me, I'm not a wuss lol. BUT at least we got valuable info from it - no blocked tubes, no PCOS, had the right bits etc. 

Of everything we've gone through so far, that was the absolute worst. At first I was worried - if that was so awful, can I handle carrying a baby, and labour? But of course, the body is designed to push a baby out and it supplies its own painkilling chemicals and the like -it's natural. We're not designed to have random tubes and fluids shoved into us lol! So I think it'll be okay. Better be, anyway hahaha!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - I just read about your dream LOL we wake up mad at them for bad dreams and they're like wtf haha


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lone - OUCH I have not been tested for HSG! That sounds brutal! Yes my faint BFPs have left me happy then disappointed when I don't see the lines again. So hoping for some good lines again soon.

My dream last night was horrible. I dreamt I was partying (at an outdoor bar or something) and I had my own vodka bottle or whatever the drink was. I put it down and closed it, but then when I looked at it had 3 dead brown recluse spiders inside it all with their legs curled (F THAT... I HATE spiders... and these are deadly spiders) and I opened the bottle and 1 started crawling out, so I said NOPE. I was so bummed that I couldn't drink my vodka anymore lol maybe that's a sign that I'm pregnant and can't drink... pregnant with triplets?! OH god LOL my husband always jokes saying that cuz I have been bugging him for 3 years to try and he would always say 'watch when we DO try we will end up with twins or triplets' meaning that would be our luck AND cuz he has identical twin nieces. I always wanted twins lol but now I think it would be hectic and expensive, but I wouldn't be mad if I had twins. He finally came to me in January saying he was reading to try :) anyways, f those spiders.


----------



## LeeMcMee

My cramps are back!! Yay!! They are the main symptom I'm holding onto hope with. It's since I started typing about the spider dream lolol


----------



## LoneWanderer

LeeMcMee said:


> Lone - OUCH I have not been tested for HSG! That sounds brutal! Yes my faint BFPs have left me happy then disappointed when I don't see the lines again. So hoping for some good lines again soon.
> 
> My dream last night was horrible. I dreamt I was partying (at an outdoor bar or something) and I had my own vodka bottle or whatever the drink was. I put it down and closed it, but then when I looked at it had 3 dead brown recluse spiders inside it all with their legs curled (F THAT... I HATE spiders... and these are deadly spiders) and I opened the bottle and 1 started crawling out, so I said NOPE. I was so bummed that I couldn't drink my vodka anymore lol maybe that's a sign that I'm pregnant and can't drink... pregnant with triplets?! OH god LOL my husband always jokes saying that cuz I have been bugging him for 3 years to try and he would always say 'watch when we DO try we will end up with twins or triplets' meaning that would be our luck AND cuz he has identical twin nieces. I always wanted twins lol but now I think it would be hectic and expensive, but I wouldn't be mad if I had twins. He finally came to me in January saying he was reading to try :) anyways, f those spiders.

From what I've read my own experience was pretty unusual - lots of people say it wasn't much more uncomfortable than a cervical smear - so don't let my trauma put you off hahaha! It really does give you a pretty good idea of how all the internal stuff is looking, and if there's anything blocked or not working as it should - so it may be worth asking for to put your mind at rest re the PCOS and other issues? I also read online that some docs offer a mild sedative for it, nobody even mentioned this to me - if I'd been knocked out a bit, it would have probably been fine. But I gather many or most folk here are US based while I'm UK, so these tests and things can be expensive for you all I guess - don't know how you all do it, thank goodness for our national healthcare service...


----------



## Diedrek

Oh my god Lee!!! I live right by your mom!! (Fort Myers) GUILTY!!! That&#8217;s so crazy oh my god! Yes we will all wear hoodies and sweatpants to work like I did this morning haha. Guilty too!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, 

Die - what And odd dream. I dreamt that my SO cheated on me once and I wouldnt speak to him for a day. It felt so real. I hate vivid dreams. I rarely remember them but when I do, they are always horrible.

Lee - you should test tomorrow morning with FMU. That will then be 32 hours (ish) from your last test. Got everything crossed for you. 

Wanderer - same here, Im uk. Im so glad about our health service. Im 35 this year so I wouldnt get IVF funded. I just need my SO to pull his finger out. Which part of the uk you from? Im south west. 

I really hope the lack of boob pain is a sign. Who knows. Im feeling a bit fed up with it all at the moment. I think I have a bad case of the Monday blues


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nixnax said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Die - what And odd dream. I dreamt that my SO cheated on me once and I wouldn&#8217;t speak to him for a day. It felt so real. I hate vivid dreams. I rarely remember them but when I do, they are always horrible.
> 
> Lee - you should test tomorrow morning with FMU. That will then be 32 hours (ish) from your last test. Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Wanderer - same here, I&#8217;m uk. I&#8217;m so glad about our health service. I&#8217;m 35 this year so I wouldn&#8217;t get IVF funded. I just need my SO to pull his finger out. Which part of the uk you from? I&#8217;m south west.
> 
> I really hope the lack of boob pain is a sign. Who knows. I&#8217;m feeling a bit fed up with it all at the moment. I think I have a bad case of the Monday blues

Nawww sorry you're feeling down. Hope getting Monday out of the way is all it takes to cheer you a bit. And hope for you and for me that the lack of AF signs is a good omen. Felt like I had a few cramps coming on earlier but they went as soon as they arrived, just feels a bit tight around there. Who knows, maybe she'll make her regular appearance and has just decided to leave my upper half alone this month.

We're Northerners, Yorkshire-based - so I should apologise now for how often I slip into the local dialect when I write haha. I work mainly with Americans on an Eastern Time schedule, and it really amuses me how they've started copying me in emails now - I get 'aye' and 'ta' and 'cheers' and even 'ey up', bless 'em!

I don't think I could handle this process if my OH wasn't 110% into it tbh - he's more committed than me, bless him, keeps me positive and on track. He's been lurking in the forums longer than I have, every so often he sticks his head up from his phone and goes 'what's DTD? what's ecwm? what's a TWW?'. He's ordered pre-seed and a bunch of tests this week, and he was gutted when the nurse wouldn't let him come in for my u/s appointments - he wants to be part of everything, so we don't start to feel too disconnected with all this third party intervention. He takes me to all my appointments, even my blood tests. Absolute diamond he is - hope I can soon reward him for his efforts with a lovely squishy baby for him to adore. :happydance:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> Oh my god Lee!!! I live right by your mom!! (Fort Myers) GUILTY!!! Thats so crazy oh my god! Yes we will all wear hoodies and sweatpants to work like I did this morning haha. Guilty too!

haha omg she and my stepdad are like 20 min from the Fort Myers airport. Well whenever we get down there to visit them again we will have to say hey and by then I'm sure we will be either very much pregnant and have babies hehe.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Die - what And odd dream. I dreamt that my SO cheated on me once and I wouldnt speak to him for a day. It felt so real. I hate vivid dreams. I rarely remember them but when I do, they are always horrible.
> 
> Lee - you should test tomorrow morning with FMU. That will then be 32 hours (ish) from your last test. Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Wanderer - same here, Im uk. Im so glad about our health service. Im 35 this year so I wouldnt get IVF funded. I just need my SO to pull his finger out. Which part of the uk you from? Im south west.
> 
> I really hope the lack of boob pain is a sign. Who knows. Im feeling a bit fed up with it all at the moment. I think I have a bad case of the Monday blues

Thank you!! I will definitely test with FMU tomorrow. I have been skipping on doing that because I either have to pee bad lol or I say screw it I wont have lines anyways. I just hate the tease, especially now being late. If I get to a week late without a BFP I'm gonna be pissed lol luckily I go in for a physical on the 14th so I'll be mentioning it to my doc whether I'm pregnant or not and go from there.


----------



## LoneWanderer

LeeMcMee said:


> Thank you!! I will definitely test with FMU tomorrow. I have been skipping on doing that because I either have to pee bad lol or I say screw it I wont have lines anyways. I just hate the tease, especially now being late. If I get to a week late without a BFP I'm gonna be pissed lol luckily I go in for a physical on the 14th so I'll be mentioning it to my doc whether I'm pregnant or not and go from there.

Hope tomorrow's test works out well for you! I'm living vicariously through the successes of others right now, almost more excited for everyone else's BFPs than the chance of my own haha!


----------



## Diedrek

Lee how crazy would that be if you came down and we both had babies! Ahhh to meet our BnB friends in real life with our kids! How cute omg but crazy coincidence! Can&#8217;t wait to see your test in the morning :) FX FX FX! <3

Wanderer- Your DH sounds like a GEM for sure girl! What a good guy you found :) So many UK ladies here I love it so much!! Please don&#8217;t feel the need to refrain from your dialect. I&#8217;m honestly weirdly obsessed with the way you guys talk <3 It&#8217;s oddly attractive to me and maybe a tad bit jealous lol.

Anyways today was long and I&#8217;m exhausted! Hoping my temp does something badass and brave tomorrow. Like Idk spike up or something exciting haha. Would mean I ovulated today which isn&#8217;t true but my chart is sooo damn boring I&#8217;m over it! I showed my SO it the other day and I told him this is the app I use to record all my temps on and he said &#8220;oh wow babe that&#8217;s your chart? That&#8217;s cool!&#8221; Uhh kinda curious how he knew it was a chart hahah. I guarantee I told him at some point so I&#8217;m actually seriously SHOCKED he remembered that term I used. Cause remember I gave him full ttc detail. Temps, opks, cm, CP, O, etc. I bet if I asked him now what test I take to see if I&#8217;m ovulating he&#8217;d be like .. &#8220;they&#8217;re called the cheapie strip things you&#8217;re obsessed with.&#8221; Haha. Makes me wonder if he&#8217;s been stalking the forums lol. Totally doubt it and maybe my &#8220;chart&#8221; looks just like it is .. a chart haha. Although if I was a guy and looked at the lines on FF I&#8217;d probably be more inclined to say a graph. He&#8217;s a clever one though ;) And I think way more excited and into this ttc stuff he listened really well that night I laid it out to him. I know he&#8217;s interested in making a family with me but the whole science aspect is really not his thing. He&#8217;s more of a hoper that god just provides and &#8220;shit just happens&#8221; type of deal lol. Night ladies!! <3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - You crack me up every time, I know it was a nightmare, and the movie was surely to blame, now I kinda feel left out with you all having these dreams. I also had an exhausting day, and one more waiting for me tomorrow. Usually it gets very busy before the weekly progress meeting. Some Mondays I do feel energetic about the work, but there are those when I wish for a long weekend, today was one of those days.
Our hubbys are amazing aren't they, we are lucky to have such supportive guys in our life. Their attention to details are how they know what chart, cm, ddt means whether they are lurking on the forums or not.
p.s. I seriously need a change of weather, we are at 30s now, and a little bit of snow.

Lee - Yes, you can find it OTC, and I ordered preseed on amazon. If you want I can link the one I bought, or take a snap of the product if you want to search for it in store.
I am seriously waiting for your next test girl, use fmu so there is less chance of it being diluted.

Wanderer - This forum is one of the best, I got reply almost immediately after I joined, and I am grateful for the support getting from the ladies here.
I haven't really done opks before, so I don't know what to expect, may be my cycle will be weird, but I just want to know what happens, so decided to give this a try. I will update when I start to test. I am actually waiting for my AF atm.
Your husband sounds awesome, trying to be part of each and every details, thats just wonderful. I have to lecture my unwilling DH sometimes on every little thing I can find, lol. But he listens, I shouldn't be too ungrateful. So, looks like we both will be using preseed this cycle. Mostly people are recommending them, but there were some reviews saying it feels a bit unpleasant (sorry if tmi), that's why I was asking if anyone used it.
And, like die said, I do love the words you use, like 'chap' so don't worry about it.

Nix - I am sorry you are feeling down. It is sometimes hard after a weekend, hope you will feel better tomorrow, I will check back for any other updates from you.

Fx that af stays away from all of you. That's all for me now, good night ladies :hugs:


----------



## Zoey2959

Hi ladies. I have been reading all the posts to keep up, just havent posted anything. 
Lee- I hope to see your darker bfp tomorrow!
Wanderer- I have been ttc for 2+ years. I havent been to a doc about it yet. I always think just one more month. I need to just go &#128580;

My dreams are always crazy and weird. The stranger the tv show I watch before bed , the crazier my dreams get. Ive been watching The Last Man on Earth so they have been weird, lol.

I can never wait to test, even if I tell myself its too early. I wish they more expensive sometimes so I wouldnt buy so many tests, lol. I am 5 dpo today. I started to get sore boobs yesterday. I hope its a good sign this round. After ttc for 2+ years I think Ive had every symptom at this point, lol. And not having a symptom as a symptom, lol

Good luck everyone! I am determined not to test until the 13th at least this go, we shall see.


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, welcome zoey.

I feel a lot better today. After a stressful day in work yesterday, I think I just had my head up my ass. Im on the late shift for the rest of the week, so I dont start work until 2pm. A week of lie ins and catching up on sleep. 

Wanderer, your hubby sounds amazing. A dream hubby. Im scared to put too much pressure on him at the moment. He gets soooo stressed over the tiniest things and it affects him in the bedroom. Id definitely say that he is the female in our relationship ha ha

I had a few mild cramps last night. They werent like AF cramps, more tingley. I thought BDing at be painful with them, but it wasnt. 

Lee - test test test and good luck


----------



## LeeMcMee

This is unfortunate :( I had to pee at 1am but then used my FMU at 630am and it was dark so thats good... but I got nothing :(

I appreciate all the cheers for me :) Ill reply back at work in a bit, but just wanted to show you all. Im now 17DPO and AF is 4 days late. Its sucky because I feel pregnant but mentally now I dont. Just wish AF would come then.

I took 2 Wondfos because 1 has a dent in it
 



Attached Files:







54395087-830C-42C7-8671-9FF4514B570A.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nixnax

Ah Lee how utterly frustrating for you. I hope you get some answers soon


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah Lee that's a bugger, sorry you've not got your answer yet. Not out til the witch shows her face though... maybe you have a crazy long cycle this month is all... still keeping everything crossed for you

Ah, you're all lovely about my fella, thanks guys. He's the nice one of the two of us, you see, whereas I'm an absolute arsehole hahahahaha. As you say Nix - he's the girl in our partnership! Just a shame he doesn't have the womb, I could hand all this over to him and be done with it. Seahorses have it sussed lol....

He was raised by his mam and older sister so he's not squeamish at all about woman things, and they've knocked some manners and respect into him over the years too. About time I had a good one to be honest, the last two were horrendous each in their own ways. This one's a keeper, if he'll keep me that is lol. He's a bit poorly at the mo though, gotta go for some urgent tests Fri to see if he's got a stomach ulcer - or something worse - and so that's going to overshadow the end of this cycle. Doesn't matter how much we want to conceive, having him well is the priority. So if this cycle's a bust I might push back the Clomid and give it a miss next month - means next Clomid cycle will be May, as we're away in April round that time. See what happens Fri though, might be something over nothing.

On dreams... last night _he_ dreamed that he was also being really mean to me! So god knows what that's about haha, maybe we're overdue for a major row - it's been years lol.

Zoey - I do recommend seeing the doc. It's so much less stressful TTC when you know exactly what the issue is (for me, not ovulating) and how to try and resolve it. Before that I was in the dark and thinking 'this might never happen for me' - now I think 'this may well happen for me as I'm having the right treatment'. I've wasted seven years in total just wondering why it wasn't working (though I'm now glad I did, the idea of having a child with my ex is, with hindsight, pretty laughable!) 

Good luck!!

Lady - our pre-seed is due to arrive later this week. Although we don't need to use it til middle of next cycle now (presuming it's a trying cycle), we'll probably have a go at the weekend just to see what it's like hahahaha. I'll report back.

Symptom update while I'm here... Last night I had weird pain over my left hip bone, too high for ovary pain I think, and today I have a strange slight pulling feeling in the same place but on the right hand side. But I think perhaps that's my posture - I work at the computer all day, I don't sit properly (am on sofa in front room, not a proper desk), and I get such a lot of weird aches and pains. The older I get, the worse they get...

I've also got... not cramps, but discomfort, a slight but definitely there ache in the lower part of my abdomen, in the middle. A little AF-ish but not what I usually get. And now I've got one slightly sore boob (right one, on right side) but that could be from me poking it to see why it doesn't hurt yet.

It occurred to me that if I did O, but any later than cd20, then we have probably missed our slot because we didn't bd between cd20 and cd24!! So that's got me a bit downhearted. I only know for sure that I hadn't O'd by 11:40am on cd18, that's the last thing I can say for certain, because my follicles were still growing away at the ultrasound. After that - who the flip knows? :shrug: :cry: We got cd6, cd8, cd10, cd11, cd13, c15, cd16, cd18, cd19, then cd25... all that effort to miss the window would be a massive shame!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

(Not that it wasn't worth doing for the hell of it hahahahahahaha) :sex:


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Ladies, mind if I join you here?

DH and I have been TTC#1 for what seems like forever. Wrapping up cycle 11 right now. AF is actually due today, and by the looks of my temps she's certainly on her way. 

I've been doing acupuncture since last November. It has helped to 'normalize' my cycles. I used to have 31-34 day cycles and since starting acupuncture they moved to be more like 29 day cycles. Of course this cycle I O'd a little late so it's a long one again.

We're stressed and trying not to let it get to us but it's so frustrating when what seems like 'everyone' around us is getting pregnant and having healthy babies. We have an appointment April 26th with a fertility specialist to hopefully do a monitored cycle and see what's going on. Seems like forever away. We will get 2 more cycles in before then so FX we won't even need the appointment.

I've also embarked on a little weight loss journey February. SW was 167lbs which gives me an overweight BMI, for a healthy normal BMI at my height I need to get down to 140lbs. CW is 153lbs so I'm about half way there. I'm hoping the healthy diet and exercise with magically aid in this TTC process.

Anyways, enough about me. I know you're all probably well acquaited with each other but maybe give me your Coles notes on your stories to catch me up.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join you here?

Hi and welcome! These are the loveliest bunch of ladies I've found so far on any forum, so you'll enjoy their company and support I'm sure. They've been very welcoming to me :) 

Our OBGYN said a lot of her referrals don't actually make it to the appointment, somehow just the thought of taking action seems to spur their systems into action and they get PG right before. Maybe you'll be one of them, who knows? FX!!

Didn't work that way for us though lol.

I'm 31, he's 32, been together 5 years - and trying five years too. He was a very old and dear friend (and one-time-one-night-stand in our youth hahahahaha), so once we decided to get together things moved quite fast for us - lived together within three months, started NTNP by six months in. Then found out I don't ovulate, so all the trying has been for nowt - but we're getting help and this is our first Clomid cycle.

Congrats on your weight loss, you're doing marvellously! Glad to hear acupuncture has made a difference for you - I've been considering it, I bloody hate needles but hell, I'll try most things once at least.


----------



## Diedrek

Welcome Zoey! Its always nice to have the support of BnB! All the ladies on here whether trying for their first or 5th are so helpful and amazing! I hope you feel welcomed & FX for your bfp this month! How is your ttc journey so far? Do you do all the craziness like temping and using opks? Also dont dee bad I dont think any of us can ever not POAS unreasonably early haha! Good luck && keep us updated in your tww <3

Im currently at my torture chamber job (jk its not THAT a bad haha) so Im going to be quick but 

Lee-Seriously wth? Im so confused by your situation. Im still praying for that bfp but I hope you get answers soon! That BC really does a number on its victims :( Keep your head up & have a good day <3

Lady- I totally get the work stuff. My job is so demanding but also can be very relaxed so Im thankful and stressed at the same time! Im so glad things are going good with you though! And you get to look forward to seeing your hubby soon!! <3

I agree with wanderer about icing vicariously haha. Im honestly doing that with each of you in your TWW! You girls are blessed for every chance you get =D Im still *just* crazy enough to test still on the 10th even though I know its 98% chance I didnt even O :( FF said if you didnt detect O your first month charting not to worry because since its so new that they might not be able to recognize your pattern yet. Too bad I dont have a pattern cause theres been no temp shift! BUT Im still hanging onto that thread of hope theyre right and didnt have enough of my info to see maybe thats just normal for me. Doubtful but Im a trooper yall :)

56 degrees this morning!! 56! If it had been any colder last night Id be the typical Floridian lighting their fireplace like Lees mom lol. It cut it close but we were ok with our normal amount of pjs and blankets. Oh I meant just me. SO is HOT no matter what! I was wearing a hoodie this morning and he was wearing his t shirt and shorts to work. He literally didnt even believe me when I said that how cold it was. I even showed him and in the middle of the gas station (we usually follow each other our the door each morning and go to the same store for our morning drinks/coffee and to grab a candy bar or chips for work snacks lol) and he was almost yelling like that thing is WRONG! Theres no way .. Id be freezing! And I said but .. but Im freezing :( Haha but Im always cold he said. True! I also absolutely must change into a tank top or t shirt with boxers, sofees, or some type of pajama shorts to bed. I cant wear normal clothes to sleep in unless Ive been drinking or honestly beat from work and end up passing out. He on the other hand sleeps in jeans and a T-shirt. Oh and also his work boots! I honestly have to take his shoes off at night otherwise he sleeps with them on and Ive gotten a good kick with em during his sleep lol. Polar opposites on the sleep front. Except when its time to wake up because we both suck at it! 

Alright my daily novel is done lol. Off to actually do some work =D Have a great day girls! <3

:dust:


----------



## LoneWanderer

On work - what do you all do? Just curious :)


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - yeah I started it strictly because the blood circulation is good for TTC but I found myself really enjoying it. It's a nice de-stresser, I always feel great after a session.


----------



## Diedrek

Dream- of course you can sit with us haha! Total mean girls reference and I am not ashamed haha. Anybody is welcome <3 I love the idea of acupuncture! I always thought Id check with my insurance on it. I too have irregular cycles but mine or way worse that that sometimes. And I should just say it looks more like annov cycles that turn into long cycles. Its awful but Ive started Vitex and Im so confident that it will help regulate me just as the acupuncture did for you =) Also yes congrats on the weight loss! Thats amazing for you!! Are you on any certain diet? A lot of my family (and half the city- world actually) has started the Keto lifestyle. Theyre putting tons of butter in their coffee.. its super good for you and prevents cancer from my understanding but also seems super hard to maintain. Lots of fat and no sugars. Not even fruit! Ugh! Im kind of the opposite to you though, I am pretty underweight and cant gain weight. My doctor never brought it up but after ttc to for years I think its the issue with me not ovulating and getting regular af. Im so curious to see how your appointment goes with the specialist! Keep us updated for sure :) Ive been NTNP for 3 years probably.. so I totally understand! My sister had three and shes one year older than me. Its really hard to see everybody on fb or just around town get pregnant. I never thought it would break me as much as it has! But good luck to you && we will all be cheering you on while you wait for your bfp <3 FX


Also I wanted to share with you guys what I found when I researched weight issues and ttc! I found that being underweight is that over the years as women our bodys have evolved like crazy! So back in the days of starvation and famine (not current day because thats still happening obviously) but like beginning of our time days. That as a result of women that were so malnourished and underweight their bodies would literally just shut down on ttc! Because if they had conceived, the baby would have starved because, well the mother was starving. So over time our bodies learned this defense mechanism like if were underweight our body goes into this defense mode sending signals to not even conceive due to the fact that it believes we are starving and therefore shouldnt be carrying a child! Ok HOW CRAZY IS THAT YOU GUYS!!!! But how completely unfair for somebody who isnt starving and is honestly trying to get to a healthy weight regardless if its up or down in numbers/size and our bodies dont understand because its just designed this way now. My mind was blown when I read all of that! Anyways that was something new I never learned lol. I actually gained two pounds so went from 110-112 and I told my SO I wanted to try and get to 115 and he said 120 would be better and healthier. He started making me daily protein shakes after work lol. I guess I shouldve never read HIM that article lmao. Poor guy <3


----------



## Diedrek

I run a Office and factory. I basically have to do it everything myself and am usually the only one here all day. I keep myself company with pandora and Netflix while I work lol. But I make really great money so I&#8217;m happy about that :) just definitely a physically and mentally stressful job. My guy does physical work too so we both are weak y&#8217;all when we get home. Makes dtd hard sometimes when we are soo sore!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> I run a Office and factory. I basically have to do it everything myself and am usually the only one here all day. I keep myself company with pandora and Netflix while I work lol. But I make really great money so Iâm happy about that :) just definitely a physically and mentally stressful job. My guy does physical work too so we both are weak yâall when we get home. Makes dtd hard sometimes when we are soo sore!

Blimey, bet that keeps you busy! Wish my job made me great money - I'm a freelance writer so pretty much at the bottom end of the pay scale hahaha! Plus I'm also by myself all day, but at home. Lots of people say they envy me the working from home thing - but basically it means I live at work and am never away from it, which sucks. BUT I don't have a bitch of a boss to deal with anymore, well I do, but she is me. Some days I'm tempted to fire myself... :haha: He works in the pathology lab at the hospital - great for getting my bloodwork rushed through ;)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Wait a goddamn minute... BUTTER IN COFFEE? What the actual..? No! I can't even believe that's thing. Butter? In coffee? :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Dream143r

I'm doing no sugar, low carbs. Lots of protein, fruits and vegetables. Minimal caffeine, tons of water. I've had a rocky couple days though with AF around the corner i needed sugar in my life. lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

Welcome Zoey and Dream! WOW I have SO much to catch up on since last night and even this morning LOL been busy at work ugh. Work getting in the way of fun, booo. Will be back soon just wanted to peek in and say that I haven't forgotten you guys lol. I didn't bring any tests to work because I'm mad at my body right now LOL I looked into the preseed. Anyone ever read about it actually helping? I'm curious about this now. 

Also, for the women who have trouble conceiving (and I might be in this list, I just don't know yet because I just started trying Jan 28th)... I was just talking to my cousin yesterday. She is about 34? She has a son from when she was 17 and her husband already had 2 kids before they got married. But once THEY started trying about 6 years ago, they were having issues so they got tested and his sperm was no good :( so she said they did IVF and she ended up pregnant with twins (boy and girl). The twins are about 5 now. Anyways, she had them in June 2013... in April 2014 she announced that she was pregnant again and this was on April Fool's Day so I said is this a joke lol everyone thought it was. She said "It's been taking us so long to even get pregnant with the twins, I wouldn't joke about this" and she's normally a jokester, so I was shocked haha. They conceived by accident 10 months after the twins were born! They were so happy of course because she said they only had a 5% chance of getting pregnant. Their kids are so friggin adorable omg. So Morgan and Landon were born and then Chase (family name) was born exactly a year and a half later.

So just know that there can always be a chance! They didn't think they'd have anymore kids, but shortly after having the twins... woops!


----------



## Diedrek

Wanderer- Ok first of all everytime I write your name it reminds me of that movie the Host! Shes an alien who named herself Wanderer haha. I actually liked it .. I dont think anybody else did though! Anyways, I think writing is amazing! Im a writer .. clearly haha. Just not in a cool way like you are! And hey- dream jobs dont always pay the bills. Luckily we have our guys and a great support system at home :) <3 Also I get what you mean about working from home. I usually go stir crazy if Im home too long on the weekends. Ive sometimes caught myself saying I shouldve gone into work today Eek freaking eek! Do you have anywhere cool nearby you could sit and write at? Like a Starbucks or a cafe with WiFi? Thatd be a cool place to write somewhere outside of your home =D And yes oh my god butter in coffee. Ive witnessed it with my own eyes! Then wanted to scratch them out and wipe the memory haha. Truly disgusting theres no other way to put it! But its so good for preventative action against cancer so I honestly wish I had the courage to start and stay with it.


Holy shit that twin story!!! Thats insane! You always hear about that too omg theyre the story you always hear about but never actually know anybody it happened to! The couple who are told most likely will never conceive naturally and either DO right before they do IVF or right after! Shes blessed! Thats so amazing. Totally jelly and wish that would happen to me! Not the whole background part with the male factor but just it happening without medical intervention. I LOVE that story! And ... Now she can be done :) Haha.I bet you will have no problems girl! I do think this first cycle or two will be wonky because of the last years on BC but then itll regulate itself and youll be able to track everything to the T! Did you ever have af or regularity issues before the BC? Hoping it doesnt even get to that point and youll get knocked up before then ;) 

Im the same way with sweets and PMSing haha. I bet we all are! Mines never *too* bad. Not comical movies like bars of chocolate in my bed sobbing. Although that HAS happened I cant lie lol. Just more like I find myself craving more than usual. Im not a huge sweets person as it is. I dont find myself caving or eating sweets everyday. But we do always keep cookies and ice cream at home because OH will eat a whole tub of ice cream in one sitting haha. He literally will eat it right out of the tub. He will pour the chocolate syrup right in there and eat from it you guys haha. Slightly annoying but t would be worse if I ate it more. Its basically his and can do what he wants with it but I will have some maybe once a week. Then we both just sit there huddled together eating out of the same tub with the same spoon haha. 

Technically af would be due in 5 days but theres no way its coming. I have no pre af symptoms by boobs are not sore like they were this past month and I just dont have anything else going on. A few cramps lately which is too early but not af bad. I really just didnt O and Im so mad at my body too!! Ugh! Maybe I should up the vitex dose? Gonna have to google it ;) My favorite thing before bed haha.

*** I say YES to pre seed ladies! It seems like so many on BnB use it and rave about it <3 It cant hurt and its really not that expensive! And its everywhere you guys. Ive seen it at Walmart, Publix, CVS, Walgreens, etc. I say go for it because Im going to buy some for myself too :) From what Ive heard is that its not supposed to -replace- your ewcm or give it to you in a bottle. But its more so giving you more for what you already have up there. Like if you have ew but not that much pre seed will help with that. Which I usually have a lot for a day or two but sometimes it seemed like I didnt have enough. Thats where Id want to use it for sure but its lube for the spermies so its probably good no matter what? Idk have you guys researched it any yourselves?? Im only going off of what Ive read here on BnB.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Wanderer- Ok first of all everytime I write your name it reminds me of that movie the Host! SheÂs an alien who named herself Wanderer haha. I actually liked it .. I donÂt think anybody else did though!

Haha, nice, not heard of that one. It's a gaming reference, the name. Fallout series. The main character wanders the post-apocalyptic wasteland... I am an obsessive gamer, keeps me sane. Also, The Wanderer is a great song by Dion, used in the game...

Nah we're not fancy enough to have a Starbucks or anything. Teeny little coastal town, basically the arse end of nowhere. Nice beaches (if cold, windy and rocky is your thing), lovely countryside, not a whole lot of anything else - hmm, unless you're really into pound shops, then we're overloaded. Me mam's pub has Wifi but then I'd have to spend a bunch of time with her - I love her to pieces but in small doses, haha. Plus I dunno, writing in public feels like 'hey, look at me being a writer' - and that's not me. If I ever get round to publishing any fiction (unlikely as I'm terribly lazy when it comes to my own stuff) I definitely won't be using my own name or telling anyone it's me. Right now I've accidentally become a blogger more than anything else - both my own and other people's. What is it you write?



The reviews on Amazon won us over with preseed, so many people saying they get first time BFPs with it. Plus - TMI warning here - I don't think I've ever seen this mythical EWCM stuff, except when we're actually DTD, then I defs have the stretchy stuff. But of its own accord, never. I kind of presume if I get it at the important time, that's all that matters - but hey, the preseed can't hurt. Besides, Clomid BD _does_ hurt..! We suffered on like troopers this month, but anything to make it easier is welcomed by me.

Still can't wrap my head around butter in coffee. F*** that.

I don't even like coffee... :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Back on topic, and my usual boob pain is kicking in a bit. I think AF is gonna find me in next couple of days. Ah well, never mind. Here's to next month - or three months' time, however it turns out. :shrug:


----------



## Diedrek

Wanderer- I live by the beach too! But always warm and sunny (FL) except for a few days when we cry if it drops below 70 degrees haha. And yea I agree, I don&#8217;t even like Starbucks but I do love my coffee! But I would never sit on my laptop anywhere while I ate or drank coffee. Not really my thing. All though when hurricane Irma came and we were without power for two weeks, there was one restaurant out of almost the whole area who never lost power so were able to stay open and feed people and let everyone use their WiFi! Yea we lost cell phone service too. Everyone was prepared for all these things but I guess I didn&#8217;t realize we&#8217;d actually be without phones! The streets were so flooded and I couldn&#8217;t get in touch with any of my family (I stayed home to hold down the fort lol) so I drove as close as I could get to my parents house and parked before it got too flooded. I literally had to walk two miles probably in waist deep rain and SEWER water just to check on my parents! Then had to swim back to my car. Yea, not fun at all! That was a horrible first few days of being lost and not knowing how bad the damage actually was or if everybody was ok or their house was damaged. I had a tree fall on my roof and crash though it causing the whole house to shake during the hurricane! Needless to say I took some really strong medicine and I was able to sleep until we lost cell service and lost any information on where it was at or when it would pass! Florida is not ideal but it&#8217;s beautiful most of the time lol. Plus I&#8217;d take a hurricane over a tornado anyday! Idk what it is but if I ever heard the sirens go off indicating a tornado like you see in movies I&#8217;d have a heart attack! I always think those sirens going off down here would mean it&#8217;s an alien invasion lol. Terrified of alien stuff but at the same time fascinated! Family of Navy and Armed force members so they know some scary stuff haha. 

I didn&#8217;t mean that I actually write, not in the way you do. I just meant on here I seem to be able to write novels haha. I blame it on lack of bosses looking over my shoulders at work :) 

I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re another fellow pre af sore boober! There&#8217;s a couple here and I always say that if I ever got pregnant my one sign would be NO boob pain which would set alarms off in my head OR they&#8217;d be 10x worse than af boobs if it was possible! My last cycle I had only ONE sore boob until days before af when the other one became just as sore haha. You just never know I guess =/ Hope she stays away though, but if not here&#8217;s to April Bfps!! :)


----------



## Nixnax

Woah this has been busy today. Just a quick one from me because I&#8217;m in work for a few more hours yet. Will do a proper reply later. 

Hi dream and welcome. I&#8217;m on cycle number 7 so I&#8217;m not far behind you.

I&#8217;m an IT geek. I work on an IT service desk. 

I&#8217;m not really feeling much at all, just a few dull aches down there, nothing to get excited about I feel. 

Will do a full response later


----------



## LeeMcMee

I also still have tons of reading to do lol I was busy at work today and I haven't been replying at home cuz my laptop wasn't connecting to my internet, but DH fixed it last night. We are going snowboarding tonight, so hopefully I get to read everything and reply tonight. No updates right now :(


----------



## Nixnax

Wanderer, I had EWCM for the first time this month. Ive been taking EPO for 6 months but only 2000mg. I changed it to 3000mg and it arrived. For all of 4 hours. But it was there. Ill take the same again next month. 

Im a pre af sore boober (if there is such a word). I normally get them around 4/5 dpo right up until AF. Im 7DPO and have absolutely no pain whatsoever. Not even a niggle. I really hope this is a good sign. You wait, Ill wake up with angry boobs tomorrow now.

Im well jealous of you guys, living by beaches, going snow boarding as a past time, my life is dull compared to you folks. 

Im going to give preseed a go soon as well. Anything I can do to help things along. I already rattle from all the vitamins Im taking


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Wanderer- I live by the beach too! But always warm and sunny (FL) except for a few days when we cry if it drops below 70 degrees haha. And yea I agree, I donât even like Starbucks but I do love my coffee! But I would never sit on my laptop anywhere while I ate or drank coffee. Not really my thing. All though when hurricane Irma came and we were without power for two weeks, there was one restaurant out of almost the whole area who never lost power so were able to stay open and feed people and let everyone use their WiFi! Yea we lost cell phone service too. Everyone was prepared for all these things but I guess I didnât realize weâd actually be without phones! The streets were so flooded and I couldnât get in touch with any of my family (I stayed home to hold down the fort lol) so I drove as close as I could get to my parents house and parked before it got too flooded. I literally had to walk two miles probably in waist deep rain and SEWER water just to check on my parents! Then had to swim back to my car. Yea, not fun at all! That was a horrible first few days of being lost and not knowing how bad the damage actually was or if everybody was ok or their house was damaged. I had a tree fall on my roof and crash though it causing the whole house to shake during the hurricane! Needless to say I took some really strong medicine and I was able to sleep until we lost cell service and lost any information on where it was at or when it would pass! Florida is not ideal but itâs beautiful most of the time lol. Plus Iâd take a hurricane over a tornado anyday! Idk what it is but if I ever heard the sirens go off indicating a tornado like you see in movies Iâd have a heart attack! I always think those sirens going off down here would mean itâs an alien invasion lol. Terrified of alien stuff but at the same time fascinated! Family of Navy and Armed force members so they know some scary stuff haha.
> 
> I didnât mean that I actually write, not in the way you do. I just meant on here I seem to be able to write novels haha. I blame it on lack of bosses looking over my shoulders at work :)
> 
> Iâm glad youâre another fellow pre af sore boober! Thereâs a couple here and I always say that if I ever got pregnant my one sign would be NO boob pain which would set alarms off in my head OR theyâd be 10x worse than af boobs if it was possible! My last cycle I had only ONE sore boob until days before af when the other one became just as sore haha. You just never know I guess =/ Hope she stays away though, but if not hereâs to April Bfps!! :)

Wow you were caught up in Irma? Bloody hell. I watched it come in on live webcams all that week (us Brits love a bit of extreme weather, we get very little of our own - an inch of snow or a slight gale and we lose our minds, so real weather is fascinating to us haha).

I tested today - I know, too early - and BFN. I trust that result to be honest, I don't feel PG at all. Not that I'd know what it feels like but I just feel I'd know, you know? Fairly sure she'll show tomorrow, will update either way.

Nix - 3000mg of anything sounds an insane amount haha! I hate taking pills, getting the clomid down has been hard enough. Honestly, if I need painkillers ever I'll have a ton of calpol rather than take a pill lol!

Snowboarding, Lee? Blimey! The most physical activity me and OH get up to on days off is a walk in the park to feed the squirrels! I'm pretty clumsy, I think I'd break fairly quickly if I took up any kind of extreme sport. Though I do like mountain biking, but my bike is a bit like me these days - aging and rusty and stuck in storage hahahahaha


----------



## Nixnax

They are massive horse pills as well, get stuck in my throat a lot. 

Ive had the day from hell. I didnt make it to the gym, I was just about to leave when my dads partner calls me and says they are on the was to a&e/er, my dad was having a suspected heart attack. Ive been at the hospital all afternoon. ECG and bloods suggest it wasnt a heart attack but something else cardiac! Hes been sent home for now but has to go to a cardiologist tomorrow for an angiogram. Was so scary. He had to stay in the corridor for 4 hours because the department was full. Our NHS is still under so much stress, but bloody amazing


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nixnax said:


> They are massive horse pills as well, get stuck in my throat a lot.
> 
> IÂve had the day from hell. I didnÂt make it to the gym, I was just about to leave when my dads partner calls me and says they are on the was to a&e/er, my dad was having a suspected heart attack. IÂve been at the hospital all afternoon. ECG and bloods suggest it wasnÂt a heart attack but something else cardiac! HeÂs been sent home for now but has to go to a cardiologist tomorrow for an angiogram. Was so scary. He had to stay in the corridor for 4 hours because the department was full. Our NHS is still under so much stress, but bloody amazing

Oh Jesus, sorry about your dad, that's awful. Hopefully they'll get to the bottom of the cause and get him well on the mend very soon. If they've sent him home that's surely a good sign - getting into a bed in the first place is tough, but once they're seeing to you they don't usually turf you out if it's unsafe to - otherwise it's on them if you get worse. So the fact he's recovering at home is surely a positive.


----------



## Nixnax

Im sure hell be fine. Hes a stubborn old fool, refusing to admit something was wrong. Hell get the treatment he needs tomorrow. Hopefully he takes the advice and rests


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I surely missed tons in one day!! Sorry I couldn't join yesterday, after work and going back home, the exhaustion just hit me like hell. 

Wanderer - I am a software engineer. And I suppose I am pretty weak as sometimes I just can't make myself do anything else than getting a shower and dinner after coming back home, specially when there is a deadline. Speaking of which I have one tomorrow. 
The place you live in sounds amazing for a vacation, I like quiet places so much! And I love to see new places, both DH and I share this desire to travel which makes it more awesome. I mean I understand the charm of touristy places, but sometimes you just want to go somewhere close to nature, spend some quality time with your SO.

Zoey - welcome back dear, how are you feeling now? Any more updates?

Dream - Welcome to this thread! I am also trying for my #1 and on my third cycle. I am 29 and DH is 34, married for 6+ years. We live in different city, DH and I for our jobs, so we can't try every cycle. I am thinking of moving, if I can manage a job there. Till then, its a bit difficult for us to manage days off, time the vacation which is close to impossible. So this weekend DH is visiting me, so I am super excited about that. 
Glad that you are making progress on your weight loss. I am opposite, I need to gain weight. All this work and stress is not helping either. But I guess I am just venting, I need to start taking better care of myself instead.

Die - OMG, I didn't know you had to go through all that when Irma came. I am so sorry, you are so strong to get through that. And speaking of tornado, you know they actually test the warning every Wednesday here. And thanks, I am super excited about DH visiting as well :happydance:

Lee - Hi girl, hope you are having a great time snowboarding!! It's today right? Sorry if I misread the date. This is really amazing that you are enjoying your time right now, it will give you a much required break from ttc stress and testing. Fx that witch stays away. Can't wait to hear how your day went.

Nix - I am really sorry about your dad, and Wanderer said, if hes back home that should be a good sign. Prayers that he gets a speedy recovery.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Im sooooo behind lol I have to catch up sorry work has been busy and Im mad at my body &#128514; Ill turn my laptop on in a bit since Ill be sitting in all night cuz of a snow storm. Negative test this morning &#129335;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039; I have a feeling My body is just still screwy from getting off bcp. Ok be back soon!
 



Attached Files:







147AA515-9901-4708-8D5A-F625FE3D3581.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoneWanderer

Morning all.

So, my BFN yesterday sent me into full meltdown mode. I threw like a seven hour tantrum, decided I am entirely pointless as a human being, broke my keyboard throwing it onto the floor - honestly it was like I was possessed :shrug::blush: I wasn't even _that_ disappointed at the test so god knows where that all came from. I don't know if Clomid has brought on EXTREME symptom of PMS, or what. Today I'm my usual self, if a little tired from all the drama. AF due today, no sign as yet - cramps have eased really, feel a bit achey but that's it, headache but that's normal for me - too much computer work - and watery white CM rather than usual spotting.

Really thrown me not having my exactly-to-the-hour regular cycle, I feel very confused by my malfunctioning innards and am ready for this cycle to end so we know exactly what to expect from the Clomid on the next one. OH thinks my emotional state is a PG thing and I just tested too early - but I defs do not agree.

How's your dad today Nix? Hope his appts go well and you get some answers. Heart stuff is terrifying - but very, very manageable with the right meds and treatment. Hopefully he'll be right as rain very soon.

Sorry about another BFN Lee - I am as confused as you about your cycle, I think maybe you should see your doc and ask what's going on? At least they could do a blood draw in case there's a low HCG level the tests aren't picking up yet.

Lady - bloody hell, I can't imagine living apart from my OH even if we weren't TTC. That must be tough on you both. I hope you soon find work a bit closer to each other, so you can give yourselves the best chance.

Diedrek - feel free to share some spooky alien stories with us hahahaha!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey wanderer, sorry about your meltdown. I have felt like that sometimes. I dont know where it comes from. 

My dads at the hospital now, his appt is at 12:30. He still looks so pale and unwell today. Im trying to talk myself into going to the gym in a min but I really cant be bothered. My mindset just isnt there. 

Hope your AF stays away. 

AFM- Im 9DPO today, no sore boobs still, tender left nipple and a few twinges down there. I had another vivid dream last night that I was at work and a tornado was coming. I had to wake myself up, it was a horrible dream. I think it was readying this thread that did it lol. Where have these vivid dreams come from all of a sudden


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nixnax said:


> Hey wanderer, sorry about your meltdown. I have felt like that sometimes. I don&#8217;t know where it comes from.
> 
> My dads at the hospital now, his appt is at 12:30. He still looks so pale and unwell today. I&#8217;m trying to talk myself into going to the gym in a min but I really can&#8217;t be bothered. My mindset just isn&#8217;t there.
> 
> Hope your AF stays away.
> 
> AFM- I&#8217;m 9DPO today, no sore boobs still, tender left nipple and a few twinges down there. I had another vivid dream last night that I was at work and a tornado was coming. I had to wake myself up, it was a horrible dream. I think it was readying this thread that did it lol. Where have these vivid dreams come from all of a sudden

Bless, sounds like it's really shaken him. Men convince themselves they are indestructible and then something like this comes along, really gets them down. My grandad has heart trouble, though he's usually in denial about it - won't take his angina spray when he needs to, pretends he's fine when it's bothering him. But his pacemaker and bypass did him the world of good, he's a million times better than before any treatment, and he's about to turn 90 next month - heart issues don't have to hold you back any. Really hope it all works out.

You never know, the gym might take your mind off things when you get there and start working out - chance to unwind just for an hour or so. But also, no shame in not going and taking some relaxing time for yourself instead. Keep busy, try not to dwell on things, get the day out the way, see what the docs say, and hopefully things will look much brighter later today. Will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Diedrek

Morning ladies :) 

I didn&#8217;t take time to actually write here yesterday. I was so busy at work and then at home. I did end up on here a few times because I was googling stuff and I kept getting directed to old threads on here. Very useful info from past threads lol. Anyways my temp shot up today to 97.5 from 97.04. Probably nothing because I&#8217;ve only had watery/creamy cm the past two days. But last night I did have severe left ovary pain. Do any of you get that during your cycle? It was one of the bigger reasons my OB had me do the trans vag U/S because she wanted to rule out that I didn&#8217;t have cyst on my ovaries. I didn&#8217;t! Even the day of the test my overly was hurting so badly but they found nothing out of the ordinary. Ovaries and follies looked good for that day in my cycle. So ever since I just chalked it up to cycle pain! Anyways after the ovary pain I woke up with af like cramps. Only lasted 10 mins this morning. Also it warmed up after that cold front earlier this week and was hot yesterday. This morning it was very cold again! But I woke up feeling hot and my temp confirmed that.. so idk maybe I O&#8217;d yesterday. Of course I said I wasn&#8217;t even going to buy anymore opks until tomorrow and not even test until I saw EW but who knows my body is a wack job y&#8217;all haha. 

Lee- Grrrr that bfn!! I see the indent line though? Not sure if I&#8217;ve ever seen that indent like on wondfos in pictures before. I have half a mind to tweak it but for some reason I end up ALWAYS finding lines when I do that. Sorry you&#8217;re so late for af and a bfp. So confusing! Do you feel anything af like? 

Nix- I am so sorry to hear about your dad!! Thank god it wasn&#8217;t a heart attack but I hope his tests gave some kind of answers! Thinking it&#8217;s a heart attack is simple (allthough devastating) but to turn out not to be and be completely lost on what happened is so scary too! I hope it&#8217;s nothing serious, I&#8217;ll be thinking of your family today and sending lots of positive vibes your way. <3 Keep us updated! Pops has our support here on BnB and lots of well wishes! 

Wanderer- Eek I think we have ALL been there! I refuse to break any of my own stuff but I&#8217;m more of a super bitch haha. Mostly to my OH :( I just make really smart ass comments and act like a complete and total BRAT! Then get over it rather quickly and obsess over apologizing to him and making sure he knows I&#8217;m sorry lol. If you wanted you could always search the forums ^ for clomid symptoms and see that so many on here are going through the exact same thing. It&#8217;s really not uncommon I guess to feel super out of whack with your hormones. Your SO will understand, and you will too. Don&#8217;t be so hard on yourself either, it&#8217;s actually ok to flip your shit during each cycle! We can always blame the hormones ;) Also you&#8217;re not late for af right? Some haven&#8217;t gotten their bfps till days after af never shows up. How are your symptoms?? I think you&#8217;re really lucky and brave to have gotten to his point with clomid. I have terrible and sometimes rare cycles and know id be put on clomid if I wasn&#8217;t such a chicken and just called this home ttc quits and reached out to a RE. You&#8217;re getting the best possible chances to conceive with the clomid.. && I&#8217;m sending positive vibes to you today! Will you think you&#8217;ll test again? A lot of us (who have strength) will wait till af is late because we&#8217;ve been so heartbroken by negatives before. I personally must like the pain and torture of bfns because I do it to myself all the time to :( Hang in there girl, you&#8217;re definitely doing the right thing and heading in the right direction. It will all be worth it in the end <3 Glad you&#8217;re feeling better today and if you ever need to vent, you can ALWAYS vent to us! That&#8217;s what we&#8217;re here for :) 

Lady- Yes omg Irma was honestly (not even being a baby) TERRIFYING! I&#8217;ve been born and raised here and have gone through hurricanes since I was a baby and my mom stuffed me under a mattress haha. But as and adult to have such a huge storm and having a house, cars and dogs is scary! Eek! The worst was the aftermath. It was mayhem to get anywhere there were no stores open, and mainly no ICE! Nobody was prepared to not have ice. It was so hot and there was no ice anywhere for drinks. Just having no electric, no phone service, no way to drive anywhere was awful. It honestly felt like an apocalypse lol. Plus when gas stations finally got their generators up and running the lines for gas were miles long. Everybody needed gas for their generators at home to run their fridges and fans. But you&#8217;d have to wake up early to get in line. We sat in line from 6 am- -1 Pm! I&#8217;ll live the rest of my life ok as long as that never happens again! Ok so how many days is it till your visit with DH?? Also I&#8217;m sure you mentioned it but is he coming to you the first trip, then you to him for the move? Is it a decent drive or a plane trip kind of deal? Does you both have apartments or houses in each city? I find that kind of nice to be honest, to have an out of town spot where you can go if you needed to and have your husband waiting :) You&#8217;re very lucky to have such a hard working guy. I know it must be really hard for him to be away from you, & I bet he&#8217;s really excited to see you!! When will you start packing?

All of you are SUCH amazing and STRONG women!! For all that we go through it&#8217;ll all be worth it. We will all have our day soon && I&#8217;m still cheering for each of you <3


----------



## Dream143r

I've used pre-seed for a couple of cycles. I don't seem to make the most EWCM. I hasn't worked for me but I'm also sure it didn't hurt. I'll continue to use it sporadically when I feel I may not have enough EWCM going on in the fertile window. It&#8217;s important to start out with LESS then gradually increase to your desired amount. DO NOT use the amount recommended on the box, its WAY too much and your BD will be one wild slip and slide.

I am the complete definition of a Starbucks girl. I don&#8217;t really love plain coffee but give me a white chocolate mocha or matcha green tea latte any day of the week! I&#8217;ve laid off significantly though since trying to be more healthy and drop a few pounds.

I love the sore BBs discussion. My norm is sore starting from around 7dpo until AF arrives. Then 2-3 days before AF the nips turn sore and sensitive as well.

Nixnax - oh no! sorry about your dad. Hope everything will be okay. :hugs:

LoneWanderer - I totally understand the frustration. I've def had my share of meltdowns over the past year. I'm glad we have these boards to share our frustration and vent in a safe place.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Cheers. Thing is I'm not even frustrated. Literally no idea where it came from at all. Yesterday I felt like I was literally having a breakdown - today I feel great. WEIRD :shrug:


----------



## Dream143r

Ahh okay, I guess we can just blame it on the lady hormones. heehee


----------



## Nixnax

Good news ladies, my dad is out of hospital and resting at home. He&#8217;s got pneumonia, on top of his COPD. He&#8217;s got some antibiotics. He does have artery narrowing as well, but that&#8217;s not what is causing it. That will become problematic in the future. Phew, it&#8217;s not too serious thank god.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nixnax said:


> Good news ladies, my dad is out of hospital and resting at home. Heâs got pneumonia, on top of his COPD. Heâs got some antibiotics. He does have artery narrowing as well, but thatâs not what is causing it. That will become problematic in the future. Phew, itâs not too serious thank god.

Great to hear :D


----------



## Dream143r

Glad he's going to be alright Nixnax


----------



## LoneWanderer

No sign of AF today on cd28 of 28... Not saying she won't appear tomorrow like, but I NEVER come on overnight, always morning or afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## svcaraher

Hi all! :) Hope you don't mind if I hop in, I've been reading through posts & getting caught up on everyone's journeys while slow at work today (I work at a credit union).

I'm Shelby, I'm 21 and DH is 28, we've been together for 3 years. This is our first cycle TTC, and I'm on CD 6 right now. I just came off the Nexplanon implant 2/19, so glad to see hopefully everything is regulating quickly!

We aren't telling many that we're TTC and I feel bad that I talk constantly about baby things to DH hahaha so I hope I can talk to you ladies :) I bought 14 OPKs and am going to start using those tomorrow, not sure if I will even O this cycle given it's the first one after my implant. Gyno said there usually isn't too much of a lag with the implants, but I don't know.

Nice to "meet" you all!


----------



## LoneWanderer

svcaraher said:


> Hi all! :) Hope you don't mind if I hop in, I've been reading through posts & getting caught up on everyone's journeys while slow at work today (I work at a credit union).
> 
> I'm Shelby, I'm 21 and DH is 28, we've been together for 3 years. This is our first cycle TTC, and I'm on CD 6 right now. I just came off the Nexplanon implant 2/19, so glad to see hopefully everything is regulating quickly!
> 
> We aren't telling many that we're TTC and I feel bad that I talk constantly about baby things to DH hahaha so I hope I can talk to you ladies :) I bought 14 OPKs and am going to start using those tomorrow, not sure if I will even O this cycle given it's the first one after my implant. Gyno said there usually isn't too much of a lag with the implants, but I don't know.
> 
> Nice to "meet" you all!

Ey up! Welcome to this fine thread of lovely folk. (Except me, as previously stated I'm a bit of an arsehole haha, but the rest are all lovely...) ;)

We tried to avoid telling folk, but my other half works at the hospital and knows literally everyone there - his ma and sister work there too. When you're both sat outside the OBGYN's office or heading to the ultrasound department, it's pretty darn obvious. Plus all his colleagues in the lab process my test results. No blummin' privacy at all hahaha

Still a way for you to go then, just day 6 - about to start the fun bit eh? :sex: Well, you'll have plenty of company here, everyone's at very different points in their cycles and in theory, my next one starts any time now, so I could be just seven days behind you on my next. :)


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Shelby, welcome to the mad house. Youve joined a good bunch. Good luck on your journey. This place is a great place to vent and ask questions without stressing out our partners. 

Ha ha wanderer, you literally have no privacy. 

Oh my days Im in bed, hes snoring away and I am having a serious case of restless legs. I cant keep still. Im gonna have to get up in a min, its unbearabe


----------



## Diedrek

Nix- That&#8217;s such a relief he has answers.! Glad he is home <3 Pneumonia is awful, I had it when I was 18 and I was in the ICU for a week! Thank god they caught it and can get him on meds comfortably at home! My mom has COPD, it&#8217;s rough for sure. Hope your dads feeling better today :)

Wanderer- On one side I&#8217;m like eeek! I would feel so awkward that everybody knew everything about my &#8220;insides&#8221; hahah. But then I&#8217;m like wait what you have like VIP status for your ttc care :) :) Definitely lucky for sure! 

Welcome SV!! Congrats on being Cd 6! Do you do any active ttc stuff .. like madhouse crazy temping or using opks? I know they say the first period off of birth controls are usually just breakthrough bleeding but how exciting you already get to O soon :) Definitely Keep is updated! I&#8217;m also in the quietly ttc group. Nobody except my mom and best friend knows. Scratch that, my fiancé knows as well. Obviously lol. He&#8217;s actually the best help I have, he stares at test lines with me lol. We&#8217;ve been NTNP for a WHILE now and only started actively and I mean actively trying to get that egg! I just started temping and doing opks too. I hope you have an easy journey to #1 <3 GL in your wait before the wait :dust:

Soo I bought more opks today, and TMI ladies I had snotty, jelly like cm earlier!? I&#8217;ve seen a *few* ladies mention this but never in my life have I had it before! It wasn&#8217;t excessive but when I did check up in there it came out in small little globs! Small like .. hmm how can I put this.... like the candy Nerds? That small! And it stretched a lot. Not as much as EW but I was shocked you guys! I read up on it and see other ladies saying they get it during their cycles at random points. I just personally have never had that type of Cm! Mine is always lotiony/creamy except around O when it&#8217;s watery and ew. I&#8217;m hardly ever dry .. maybe literally the day of af and the day after. Anyways it was strange, have any of you wonderful human beings had this before? I had no idea what to put for cm today on FF lol. It was mixed in with lotiony cm so I just marked creamy. Oh so I bought opks because, weird. I didn&#8217;t have much hold because I bought them unexpectedly early and tested as soon as I get home. Negative for sure so I&#8217;ll check again tomorrow. One a day won&#8217;t hurt anybody haha. The addition is real y&#8217;all :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - I am so sorry abt BFN dear, I do see an indent line. Why does it have to be so so so confusing, like why why?? I am sending all the positive vibes your way girl, take care of yourself. And sneak back in to let us know how you are feeling when you can.

Wanderer - That's definitely VIP ttc treatment, lol. I am having more of a quite ttc, only mom and DH knows obviously. But it could be hard even without people knowing, with the stress and disappointment. I am sorry that you felt so down the other day, and glad it was gone soon after. Fx :witch: knows her place and stays away. Tomorrow you will be 1 day late then, when do you plan to test?

Die - I still can't believe you had to go through all that!! It sounds terrible, I agree that should be a one time thing, nobody needs such suffering in their life. I did have jelly like CM before, but I never really searched for it to know what it means though, it happened between my cycles though, not immediately before expected af (so that should mean af is not due for you, surely!?!). 
I am so frustrated with my work right now, my boss is really breathing down my neck, with the extra work and all. 
And, yes, you are right, DH is coming first, I will go the second week. He is coming this Saturday. All ready and packed. We do have apartments, and yes, in a way, it is a get away place for each other. We are not thinking about a house until we can settle together. And we will have to take a flight, driving would take forever otherwise.

Dream - Thanks for the tips on pre seed, honestly I was thinking I will need globs of it to make sure of a sticky bean, but hey no one wants that slip and slide. 

svcaraher - Hello and welcome!! Since, you are on CD6, your body is just readying itself for DTD then, best part of ttc :happydance: I do plan to test for opk on CD8 or so, it will be my first time testing as well. I am waiting for CD1 to arrive atm, it should be over the weekends, lol, just when DH will visit. So, fx for your smooth ttc journey girl, keep us updated!


----------



## Nixnax

Lee - sorry about the BFN. Its so disheartening. I hope you find out soon either way, so you can either pick yourself up and get excited about temping next cycle or get super excited. 

Die - that almost sounds EW. I had it for the first time this month too. Unicorn mucus ha ha

Dream - thank you for the preseed tip, I plan to start using this soon and the last thing I want is for him or I to slide right off!

AFM - I took my temp today out of interest and it nice and high at 37.01. Im 10dpo, still no sore boobs. What is it with our bodies??? Every month there is something different to get excited about, only to see a bfn. AF is due Tuesday/weds. Im not going to test unless she is late. Im going to be strong (she says)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Morning ladies! Well, BFN again today on two diff tests (20mIu and 10mIu) at cd29, 1 day late. Seems accurate enough - then again, did I O? When? Nobody knows. We're working on the assumption I'm 9dpo, based on cd18 ultrasound, but could be entirely wrong. Rang docs for blood test results from day 22 today, but they didn't have them yet. So not got my progesterone score. Going to try calling OBGYN on Monday, maybe she has them - but pretty sure they'd go to GP's office too. OH will chase Monday from the lab if no sign, but he's off today for this endoscopy so that's taking all our attention for the rest of the day. Really hope it turns out to be nothing awful, he hasn't been at all well lately but hell, we have enough bad luck in our lives so time we caught a break - I'll take the BFN happily if the trade-off is an all-clear for him. Not sure that's really how life works, but it bloody should be haha.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh , and re the VIP treatment thing - I am terrified of needles, hate blood tests, but I now have 'my own' bloodwork tech who uses the same needle on me that they use for tiny babies so I don't feel a thing hahahahaha


----------



## Dream143r

Die - I've had that type of CM only ONCE before, last spring when I just started TTC. It was 1 large jelly clump (around the size of a small desk key). Never seen anything like it since and no idea what it means. It was around O time in my cycle.

Nix - looks like you had some very well timed BDs - FX Good Luck!

It's only CD3 for me. I plan to start my OPKs CD11. So not for another week and a bit. So not much action for me right now. Just trying to stay as active and healthy as possible to make the best home I can for my little bean should he choose to stick.


----------



## LeeMcMee

WOW I feel so damn behind LOL sorry to go mia for a little bit. I haven't been testing cuz I'm not gonna waste anymore money, and I only have a few Wondfos left and don't wanna buy more until I know for sure I'm either + or -, so I just haven't had anything to update and I've also just been damn busy. I have to go back and read everything to catch up, but I doubt I'll be able to respond to it all haha we would be reading my comment for days.

So today is the 2nd possible day AF could be due. If we go by my withdrawel bleed as my last AF, than today would be the day AF is due. Nothing yet. The reason I thought AF was due a week ago today is because I was going by the 2 weeks after I ovulated. I still just think my body is off from getting off BCP. I have slight cramping sometimes still and still heartburn (especially with Goldfish crackers which is odd cuz theyre CRACKERS) and I never usually get heart burn. Yesterday I literally scream at poor DH because we got 17" of snow (made for amazing snowboarding yesterday!) and I was moving my car our of the driveway so he could finish snow blowing and since my car was still partially buried on one side, I had to floor it out of the driveway. Forgot my car had the E-brake on, so my car beeped when I started to floor it. I stopped and said "shit" to myself lol and he's yelling outside the car not to stop. I could have opened the window, but I was suddenly pissed and I opened the car door and I said "the E brake is on!" and he didn't hear me and yelled over me "don't stop!" so I SCREAMED (I'm sure the neighbors heard haha) "THE E-BRAKE WAS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" he's like "Ok..." LOL we were fine after. omg there was so much snow. worked delayed for an hour... I said yeah I'm not making it in lol I attached a couple pix below. I don't have fun test pix, just what I've been doing lately lol. We went snowboarding last night which was epic and they also had this awesome show going on where olympic and X-games skiiers and snowboarders went over a HUGE jump, along with music and a 3D projection onto the jump. Pix also below. That was really cool. So I haven't had a chance to get on here because of (1) work, (2) naps, (3) snowboarding. Sorry ladies!! I'm dying to see all these updates!!

Pix: The pic of my leg in the snow... I was actually snowboarding and my snowboard was buried under about a foot of snow lol I went off the groomed part of the trail.
 



Attached Files:







28685362_10155646259459563_2395041218929992930_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









28783367_10155645436499563_6625737147849711986_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









28871904_10155646512089563_1743016698008183797_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









sdfsfs.png
File size: 353.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> Oh and to mention dreams.. this isnt TTC related whatsoever haha. Im not a huge dreamer apparently and when I do have dreams theyre usually nightmares! And only if I sleep out on the couch. I wake up from a nightmare ALWAYS around 3:30-3:50. Super weird right? Anyways Saturday night I had a dream that I found my guy at our downtown area doing some kind of contest. There were three male judges sitting at a booth and I just randomly showed up to see like 3 of his exes (all high school since we met right after) and even a childhood friend of mine. And a few other rando chicks haha. Some were wearing WEDDING dresses like they were showing up to marry him. And I was mad but not pissed (yea right!) and I was telling him like Dude you need to tell these females to go home and this isnt happening. That you led them on cause youre with me yada yada yada and hes like ok I will baby. He walks over to the judges at their booth/table and they start laughing with each other and the male judges are giving him DAPS! Yea.. like fist bumping and laughing as if theyre saying to him  youre the man, look at all your girlfriends! Oh my god. And I ran up to him after seeing my childhood friend and screamed HER!!? ___ ____!!!!? And he goes oh shit yea that one was just a joke sorry babe ... And then I woke up! PISSED at my so called fiancé hahaha. He just laughed when I told him and baby what is wrong with you...your dreams ...? Instead of just saying with you. Smooth babe, smooth. I in no way shape or form think this way about him let me make that clear lol.. we watched my best friends wedding last night!! I cant believe that led me to having such a nightmare hahah. PSA you guys .. that movie will cause serious dream infidelities lol.

OH ALSO... I read this back when you posted it, but I thought of you over the weekend. Before bed, I was telling DH about this chick I knew in middle school who is on my FB and always replying to things like she knows everything. Anyways, because of that I had a dream with her in it... that DH, who has never met her, knocked her up LOL the next morning eating breakfast I was like "So remember the chick I was telling u about yesterday that's a know-it-all? Well I had a dream that you knocked her up" and he was like "What?" LOL then I thought of you Die hahahaha. We are some crazy bitches LOL


----------



## LeeMcMee

LoneWanderer said:


> On work - what do you all do? Just curious :)

Still catching up with the old messages sorry lol I work FT as a inside sales rep for a company that sells loading dock equipment (dock seals, dock bumpers, pallet jacks, pallet racking, mezzanines, modular offices, etc). I sell smaller items like dollies, pallet jacks, bins... it's basically warehouse equipment. DH is a licensed electrician, so thankful he can work side jobs which makes great money. He took his masters course forever ago, just has to take the test to get his masters license. With that he can own a company (well he can now, but can only have 1 employee without a masters license).


----------



## Diedrek

Sorry about the bfns ladies! My af is due anyday now but since I didnt even O I dont expect it to show! Maybe a breakthrough bleed if anything which will be super light and manageable :( But I dont even feel that coming! I bumped up the vitex so Im just waiting :) Maybe some of us will at least get af around the same time so we can work on next cycles bfp together <3 Really hoping for bfps but Ill take the next best thing :( Will any of you do anything different this next cycle other than some of you who will be adding Preseed? I might grab some from CVS too.

I love snow! Havent seen it in years though. Come to think about it .. Love is a little strong lol. Im pretty sure I remember being cold, wet, and miserable! Haha but thats only because Im from the south lol. Anything under 70 is cold. Like he 40s it was this morning! But so jealous of all the fun snowboarding!

I have to get the butterfly needles too lol. I have tiny veins. Im also a tiny person though! And by tiny I mean weight because Im pretty tall at 55. Just skinny minny! Been drinking a protein shake every day and trying to take more breaks at work by doing filing and Office stuff. More breaks = less of the physical work = less working out and not substaining my calorie intake = gaining weight!! I think my thought process is correct haha!

Also no more crazy ex dreams haha. It was a fluke I guess :shrug: Even a little contagious! Sorry ladies, my bad haha. 

Hope you all are doing ok, happy Friday! <3 Any big weekend plans??


----------



## LeeMcMee

LoneWanderer said:


> Wait a goddamn minute... BUTTER IN COFFEE? What the actual..? No! I can't even believe that's thing. Butter? In coffee? :sick::sick::sick:

I have never had that, but I have heard of people doing that. Now I want to try it LOL


----------



## LeeMcMee

LoneWanderer said:


> Diedrek said:
> 
> 
> Wanderer- I live by the beach too! But always warm and sunny (FL) except for a few days when we cry if it drops below 70 degrees haha. And yea I agree, I dont even like Starbucks but I do love my coffee! But I would never sit on my laptop anywhere while I ate or drank coffee. Not really my thing. All though when hurricane Irma came and we were without power for two weeks, there was one restaurant out of almost the whole area who never lost power so were able to stay open and feed people and let everyone use their WiFi! Yea we lost cell phone service too. Everyone was prepared for all these things but I guess I didnt realize wed actually be without phones! The streets were so flooded and I couldnt get in touch with any of my family (I stayed home to hold down the fort lol) so I drove as close as I could get to my parents house and parked before it got too flooded. I literally had to walk two miles probably in waist deep rain and SEWER water just to check on my parents! Then had to swim back to my car. Yea, not fun at all! That was a horrible first few days of being lost and not knowing how bad the damage actually was or if everybody was ok or their house was damaged. I had a tree fall on my roof and crash though it causing the whole house to shake during the hurricane! Needless to say I took some really strong medicine and I was able to sleep until we lost cell service and lost any information on where it was at or when it would pass! Florida is not ideal but its beautiful most of the time lol. Plus Id take a hurricane over a tornado anyday! Idk what it is but if I ever heard the sirens go off indicating a tornado like you see in movies Id have a heart attack! I always think those sirens going off down here would mean its an alien invasion lol. Terrified of alien stuff but at the same time fascinated! Family of Navy and Armed force members so they know some scary stuff haha.
> 
> I didnt mean that I actually write, not in the way you do. I just meant on here I seem to be able to write novels haha. I blame it on lack of bosses looking over my shoulders at work :)
> 
> Im glad youre another fellow pre af sore boober! Theres a couple here and I always say that if I ever got pregnant my one sign would be NO boob pain which would set alarms off in my head OR theyd be 10x worse than af boobs if it was possible! My last cycle I had only ONE sore boob until days before af when the other one became just as sore haha. You just never know I guess =/ Hope she stays away though, but if not heres to April Bfps!! :)
> 
> Wow you were caught up in Irma? Bloody hell. I watched it come in on live webcams all that week (us Brits love a bit of extreme weather, we get very little of our own - an inch of snow or a slight gale and we lose our minds, so real weather is fascinating to us haha).
> 
> I tested today - I know, too early - and BFN. I trust that result to be honest, I don't feel PG at all. Not that I'd know what it feels like but I just feel I'd know, you know? Fairly sure she'll show tomorrow, will update either way.
> 
> Nix - 3000mg of anything sounds an insane amount haha! I hate taking pills, getting the clomid down has been hard enough. Honestly, if I need painkillers ever I'll have a ton of calpol rather than take a pill lol!
> 
> Snowboarding, Lee? Blimey! The most physical activity me and OH get up to on days off is a walk in the park to feed the squirrels! I'm pretty clumsy, I think I'd break fairly quickly if I took up any kind of extreme sport. Though I do like mountain biking, but my bike is a bit like me these days - aging and rusty and stuck in storage hahahahahaClick to expand...

Hahaha I'm soooo out of shape and I'm overweight as well :( I was always a decent weight in high school, but after that I blew up. I'm trying to get healthier because I want a healthy pregnancy. ANYWAYS, I tried snowboarding at 16 and 19 but wasn't good and when I met DH 7 years ago he taught me. It took a couple years to click (like driving a car), but now I love it and I fly. Just started trying out powder yesterday (very fluffy snow... usually the trails are groomed which means theyre kind of flat with a little snow... they literally brush the trails with a big comb). I enjoyed the powder surprisingly, but it WAS more of a workout. DH wants to go again tonight. My body is sore today from doing the powder and from shoveling, so we will see.


----------



## LeeMcMee

I'M ALL CAUGHT UP... I read and skimmed through a bunch, but I got the jist of everything.

Nix - Glad to hear your dad is doing better. 

SV - Welcome!! It started off with just a few of us writing novels daily haha and I love how it has grown. I had no idea people were following along until about 4 of you started chiming in. Love it :) love hearing everyone's updates and I feel like I know everyone in person now haha. I'm 32, DH is 34, married 3 years and together 7. First 'cycle' TTC... i say 'cycle' cuz mine is all messed up lol.

Lady - Thanks for keeping the positives vibes :) still waiting for AF to arrive. I haven't tested because I feel like I'm out, but who the hell knows lol I'll test again, just don't know when. I forget if I told you but I didn't end up snowboarding Tuesday like I said I was. THAT day my brakes started grinding (it never led up to it, just started grinding that day) so DH wanted to change them. He was changing them from 6pm - 9:30pm and I was his helper. it was so cold out... but it's done. We went last night tho and it was epic with the fresh snow.

Die - I'm also 5'5"! :D

All others: I read your updates and hoping to hear good news soon and hoping AF continues to stay away! I know some of you are late/due.

As I mentioned, if we go by my cycle after O day, I'm 20DPO and 7 days late for AF.... OR AF is due today, but no sign of her yet... OR I'm just all messed up from getting off BCP and skipping an AF. Who knows! At this point I just want AF to show so I can start OPKs soon and start temping for the first time with my new basal body thermometer. So if I'm not pregnant, I will be changing it up by temping and I think I will wait a few months before I try preseed. If I have no luck, than I'm all for trying it. 

Weekend plans... tonight we are going snowboarding, tomorrow is our nephew's 9th bday party an hour away, and Sunday nada. On the 14th (Wednesday) I have a physical w/ my new doc, so I'm gonna tell her what's up with my body.

I shouldn't be going MIA like I was before. I'm back, sorry!


----------



## LeeMcMee

ONE more thing lol sorry, I just checked my FF app to update symptoms and I noticed they changed my AF from today to tomorrow (and normally it comes on a Friday). I'm guessing it changed based on symptoms. Weird! Below are my months of Feb and March. The red Feb 9th date was my withdrawel bleed because I stopped BCP 1 week into the pack on Jan 29th.

So... to see easier:

Jan 29th (Mon) - Stopped BCP 1 week into pack
Feb 9th - Withdrawel bleed
Feb 17th - O day according to +OPK on 16th
 



Attached Files:







28951666_10155648149414563_8307717934962139255_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1









28795246_10155648149354563_1324842327001038826_n.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## svcaraher

Die & Lady - I am going to start OPKs this weekend, from my app I should O on St. Patty's Day, but since it's first cycle off the implant I'm going to check religiously until I get that + hahaha.

Any advice on OPKs? I read testing in the afternoon is best, but the box of tests I got say any time of day is fine? We only have one bathroom at work so sneaking in there to test might be hard. :wacko:

Lee - I am SO envious of your snow!! I was born and raised in Alaska, now I live in Oregon and the snow here is blah, not exciting. I'm not good at snowsports though so I will live vicariously through you haha!

We are going to DH's work's 90th birthday gala this weekend, they're shuttling us into the city to do dinner and an overnight in a hotel. It should be fun, we've been waiting for it for months.


----------



## LeeMcMee

SV - Sounds like that party will be a great time! I love sleeping in hotels because I'm weird and they always have the most comfortable beds lol I want to visit Alaska some day. It seems so awesome! Regarding OPKs, I had never used them until last month because I was never TTC. I have read about them, though. I bought a bunch of Wondfo OPKs (and HCG tests) and I was testing about twice a day. I tested at all different times of the day, but usually afternoon and night. If you didn't already know, the test line has to be the same darkness or darker than the control line to be positive. Once mine was positive, I put it into my Fertility Friend app and it said O day would be the following day. I guess O day usually comes the day after the peak OPK test (meaning positive test).


----------



## LeeMcMee

I was just googling about getting BFNs and later BFPs... I just found out about something called the Prozone Effect or the Hook Effect. Never heard of it before! I donno if it's happening to me, but it's interesting. It's when you have TOO much HCG in your system (and happens often with twins) and it gives you a false BFN reading. Also with twins, a lot of women were delayed getting a BFP in general... some saying they didn't get a BFP until 7 weeks pregnant with twins! I've been reading about twins since they run on both sides of the family.

The pic below led me to google more about twin pregnancies.
 



Attached Files:







13865111_f520.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoneWanderer

Blimey, this thread's been busy today! We just got back from OH's endoscopy appt, he's recovering on the sofa, they've done a biopsy and now we wait for some results from that. 

Meanwhile, still no AF for me, so still waiting to start the new cycle. Strange to be willing her to show haha


----------



## LeeMcMee

It's mainly me today just sending 823749823 messages while I get caught up LOL and I clearly had my coffee. 

Wanderer - So are you 1 day late now or 2?


----------



## Diedrek

I had gotten a negative after work yesterday on a slight hold but also a maybe + this morning. Never trust FMU though so tested again just now almost 1:30 PM and its definitly positive!!! Out of all the ones Ive done even the positives last time, I still never got one THIS dark! The last ones were same color at least but none of the test line were way darker than the control... until now :) :) :happydance:

Going to DTD later. Just hoping its the real deal here. Already took a huge temp dip today so if today happens to be O day I hope dtd will cut it. Either way I just wanna see a temp rise and actually O!! Wondering if I had tested this week and not just yesterday theyd be true positives too. Maybe Im at the end of my surge who knows but this baby is blazing yall =D

FX for me ladies! <3
 



Attached Files:







3F9BC85A-13A3-4B3A-BC9E-75DEBFA8911C.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nixnax

Welcome back Lee. Oh my god that snow. I was moaning at our 6 inches last week. Its good that you an have fun in it. 

With regards to FF for everyday your expected AF doesnt arrives the pink box moves on a day. It doesnt actually say 1 day late etc. Which is kind of annoying. I use 2 apps. One is always a day out to the other, but they take it in turns at being right. I wonder which app will be right this month. 

Im down south visiting a friend this weekend. Its taking my mind off of the last few days of the dreaded TWW. 

Wanderer, I hope you get some answers soon. I really hate the limbo and the not knowing, gets me so wound up. Hope your hubby is ok and its nothing too serious


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> I had gotten a negative after work yesterday on a slight hold but also a maybe + this morning. Never trust FMU though so tested again just now almost 1:30 PM and its definitly positive!!! Out of all the ones Ive done even the positives last time, I still never got one THIS dark! The last ones were same color at least but none of the test line were way darker than the control... until now :) :) :happydance:
> 
> Going to DTD later. Just hoping its the real deal here. Already took a huge temp dip today so if today happens to be O day I hope dtd will cut it. Either way I just wanna see a temp rise and actually O!! Wondering if I had tested this week and not just yesterday theyd be true positives too. Maybe Im at the end of my surge who knows but this baby is blazing yall =D
> 
> FX for me ladies! <3

OMG at first site I thought it was a pregnancy test, I was like HOLY #[email protected]% LOL but WOW that is QUITE a + OPK if you ask me!!!! The test line is DARKER than the control line!! you should be Oing today or tomorrow so get to it today, tomorrow, and the next day. Woohoo!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> Welcome back Lee. Oh my god that snow. I was moaning at our 6 inches last week. Its good that you an have fun in it.
> 
> With regards to FF for everyday your expected AF doesnt arrives the pink box moves on a day. It doesnt actually say 1 day late etc. Which is kind of annoying. I use 2 apps. One is always a day out to the other, but they take it in turns at being right. I wonder which app will be right this month.
> 
> Im down south visiting a friend this weekend. Its taking my mind off of the last few days of the dreaded TWW.
> 
> Wanderer, I hope you get some answers soon. I really hate the limbo and the not knowing, gets me so wound up. Hope your hubby is ok and its nothing too serious

Ohhh I didn't know that, thank you! I'm new to FF. What's the other app you have?


----------



## Nixnax

Diedrek said:


> I had gotten a negative after work yesterday on a slight hold but also a maybe + this morning. Never trust FMU though so tested again just now almost 1:30 PM and its definitly positive!!! Out of all the ones Ive done even the positives last time, I still never got one THIS dark! The last ones were same color at least but none of the test line were way darker than the control... until now :) :) :happydance:
> 
> Going to DTD later. Just hoping its the real deal here. Already took a huge temp dip today so if today happens to be O day I hope dtd will cut it. Either way I just wanna see a temp rise and actually O!! Wondering if I had tested this week and not just yesterday theyd be true positives too. Maybe Im at the end of my surge who knows but this baby is blazing yall =D
> 
> FX for me ladies! <3

In the nicest possible way... I dont want to see you on here later. Go get busy and catch that egg. Super super positive. Ive never had one like that


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Lee. Oh my god that snow. I was moaning at our 6 inches last week. Its good that you an have fun in it.
> 
> With regards to FF for everyday your expected AF doesnt arrives the pink box moves on a day. It doesnt actually say 1 day late etc. Which is kind of annoying. I use 2 apps. One is always a day out to the other, but they take it in turns at being right. I wonder which app will be right this month.
> 
> Im down south visiting a friend this weekend. Its taking my mind off of the last few days of the dreaded TWW.
> 
> Wanderer, I hope you get some answers soon. I really hate the limbo and the not knowing, gets me so wound up. Hope your hubby is ok and its nothing too serious
> 
> Ohhh I didn't know that, thank you! I'm new to FF. What's the other app you have?Click to expand...

The other app I use is Flo. It always says 1,2,3 days late. I prefer that, I know where I am then


----------



## Diedrek

Lee omg I can&#8217;t believe I didn&#8217;t even think about the Hook effect!!! That is such a REAL ass thing that could be happening to you! I&#8217;ve seen in happen on this forum so much! Ok so if that&#8217;s what it turns out to be then what? Will you need to get your betas drawn to find out for sure? I swear if we all had our own personal ultrasound machines ... just oh my god! 

Wanderer- Glad it went well for your DH today <3 Take care of him girl :) 

SV- I honestly just started this cycle too. But I will say that even if your opks say to test using FMU and you get a positive, absolutely test again with afternoon urine! Also a lot of them women here test around 2 PM. And also test once a day and if you see the line getting darker then to test twice a day. I usually did mine at 2 pm and then 7 so there was at least a 4 hour hold between :) And then you have anywhere from 12-36 (usual sometimes up to 48-72 hrs but that&#8217;s rare) to ovulate <3 GL girl! Also some women (like me) always have a decent amount of LH in their systems. I&#8217;ve never seen a blank opk with just the control line. I have always have a faint test line, but it has to be as dark as the control line or darker. Like mine was ^ lol. Oh and like I experience is you CAN get. +opk with ALL the signs you&#8217;re about to ovulate but not actually ovulate :( Its like a failed ovulation attempt. Most women get one or two annov cycles a year. I get a whole lot! But the only sure way to know is by temping and if your temps shift. Hope that helps and I&#8217;m sure the other ladies have lots of info as well! Unless I covered it all.. because big talker over here I&#8217;m usually just goin and goin with minimal coffee. Then tend to crash after work lol


And to edit : I will NOT be telling him about this positive!!!! I&#8217;m going to &#8220;pick a new movie tonight!&#8221; Idk if it&#8217;s this way for everybody but we can NEVER make it though a movie without DTD haha. Movie theatres are never ideal because of the long wait home haha. So yes I will be busy tonight and I&#8217;ll update in the morning. I wanna see some hpts tmro ladies <3 Maybe I&#8217;ll take one too Incase I did O and temps didn&#8217;t show it and this is a classic +opk during early bfp days. Unlikely but why not!


----------



## Diedrek

I had gotten a negative after work yesterday on a slight hold but also a maybe + this morning. Never trust FMU though so tested again just now almost 1:30 PM and its definitly positive!!! Out of all the ones Ive done even the positives last time, I still never got one THIS dark! The last ones were same color at least but none of the test line were way darker than the control... until now :) :) :happydance:

Going to DTD later. Just hoping its the real deal here. Already took a huge temp dip today so if today happens to be O day I hope dtd will cut it. Either way I just wanna see a temp rise and actually O!! Wondering if I had tested this week and not just yesterday theyd be true positives too. Maybe Im at the end of my surge who knows but this baby is blazing yall =D

FX for me ladies! <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> Diedrek said:
> 
> 
> I had gotten a negative after work yesterday on a slight hold but also a maybe + this morning. Never trust FMU though so tested again just now almost 1:30 PM and its definitly positive!!! Out of all the ones Ive done even the positives last time, I still never got one THIS dark! The last ones were same color at least but none of the test line were way darker than the control... until now :) :) :happydance:
> 
> Going to DTD later. Just hoping its the real deal here. Already took a huge temp dip today so if today happens to be O day I hope dtd will cut it. Either way I just wanna see a temp rise and actually O!! Wondering if I had tested this week and not just yesterday theyd be true positives too. Maybe Im at the end of my surge who knows but this baby is blazing yall =D
> 
> FX for me ladies! <3
> 
> In the nicest possible way... I dont want to see you on here later. Go get busy and catch that egg. Super super positive. Ive never had one like thatClick to expand...

LOL!!!!!!!!!! I totally agree here


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - LOL about the movies. DH and I are lame and we literally watch the full movies LOL when we DTD it's random when we get turned on hahaha it's probably because we don't cuddle during movies? We usually just curl up under our own blankets on the couch with the dog between us. Sometimes we cuddle. But ONCE I start touching him, even ontop of his pants, he's ready bahaha. Men are so easy. Or if I'm changing and he walks in... he has a fascination with my boobs lol. ANYways haha so I went to Dollar Tree at lunch and I bought (2) HCG tests and (1) OPK because I like to test OPKs w/ HCG tests to (1) compare where the line should be on the HCG and (2) incase I get a BFP HCG I wanna see what the OPK reads cuz I have heard you can get + OPKs along with + HCG. Will use this to post in forums later. Regardless of a + or a -, I will let me doc know what's up on Wednesday and see what she thinks. If I don't get my period in a few weeks I will ask for a blood test. I went through this 2 years ago and it was an ovarian cyst + a uterine fibroid, but this time around I don't have cyst pinches and sex doesn't hurt. I read that fibroids don't have symptoms, so it would have been the cyst throwing my body off that time. Probably didn't allow me to release an egg. This was when I skipped a bunch of BCP, I forget why.


----------



## Diedrek

See I&#8217;d be jumping up with joy to see a +opk. I&#8217;m cautious because of last time and I still don&#8217;t have EW besides those little globs yesterday which did not stretch nearly enough for Ew definitions. I am more watery today though. Was last positive opks too. So not super excited besides that&#8217;s the darkest opk I can ever hope for :) So yea movie time = cuddling like leg inbetween legs and just all over on top of each other haha. It never ends good for us knowing how movies end though. 

Oh man the Vitex! It&#8217;s only been what three weeks or so? Wonder if it&#8217;s working that quick!? It does bring on af and good O&#8217;ing. Hmmmm :)

Lee I can&#8217;t wait to see what your opk looks like! I will be floored if it positive!! I&#8217;m going to take a dollar general test after work too just Incase lol. 

But yea yea yea y&#8217;all don&#8217;t have to worry .. if it makes you feel better. I will be busy banging it out with my sexy fiancé and continue being the BnB cheerleader tomorrow hahah. For real though, wish me luck. On next opk, Bd tonight and even the hpt I&#8217;m gonna take lol. Yes +opks instead of bfps. We see it all the time here girls so why not for you guys? ;)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Took these a half hour ago. D is for diluted urine (added water to cup). Purple is OPK. All 3 are negative. The confusing wait continues!
 



Attached Files:







030918.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LeeMcMee

Diedrek said:


> See Id be jumping up with joy to see a +opk. Im cautious because of last time and I still dont have EW besides those little globs yesterday which did not stretch nearly enough for Ew definitions. I am more watery today though. Was last positive opks too. So not super excited besides thats the darkest opk I can ever hope for :) So yea movie time = cuddling like leg inbetween legs and just all over on top of each other haha. It never ends good for us knowing how movies end though.
> 
> Oh man the Vitex! Its only been what three weeks or so? Wonder if its working that quick!? It does bring on af and good Oing. Hmmmm :)
> 
> Lee I cant wait to see what your opk looks like! I will be floored if it positive!! Im going to take a dollar general test after work too just Incase lol.
> 
> But yea yea yea yall dont have to worry .. if it makes you feel better. I will be busy banging it out with my sexy fiancé and continue being the BnB cheerleader tomorrow hahah. For real though, wish me luck. On next opk, Bd tonight and even the hpt Im gonna take lol. Yes +opks instead of bfps. We see it all the time here girls so why not for you guys? ;)

Woohoo!! Get to it!! ;) :sex:

I guess I should be thankful for lack of AF, even if I'm not pregnant, because it leaves more time for :sex:


----------



## Zoey2959

Wow! Ive missed a lot the last few days! I havent had much for symptoms, just my normal sore boobs. They normally start not long after O and stop a day after AF stops. I have had cycles with no sore boobs too, which is nice every once in a while, lol. Im 9 dpo today. I will probably try a test on Monday. I dont have many left so I have to make em last this time, ha. 

Weird weather. Im in southern Colorado and we have almost no snow. It was 55 degrees today. Our snowpack here is awful. I like the weather but we should have a couple feet by now and the ground is dry. Were gonna burn up this year. 

Hope we get some BFP soon!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Zoey2959 said:


> Wow! Ive missed a lot the last few days! I havent had much for symptoms, just my normal sore boobs. They normally start not long after O and stop a day after AF stops. I have had cycles with no sore boobs too, which is nice every once in a while, lol. Im 9 dpo today. I will probably try a test on Monday. I dont have many left so I have to make em last this time, ha.
> 
> Weird weather. Im in southern Colorado and we have almost no snow. It was 55 degrees today. Our snowpack here is awful. I like the weather but we should have a couple feet by now and the ground is dry. Were gonna burn up this year.
> 
> Hope we get some BFP soon!!!

Hey zoey, I normally have sore boobs from 5DPO but I dont this month. I dont think Im preggo though, Im so used to bfns I just expect AF to arrive now. Fingers crossed


----------



## LoneWanderer

:witch:

SHE GOT ME

Game over this month - here's to the next. Clomid starts again tomorrow, back on the rollercoaster.

GL all and FX!!


----------



## Nixnax

LoneWanderer said:


> :witch:
> 
> SHE GOT ME
> 
> Game over this month - here's to the next. Clomid starts again tomorrow, back on the rollercoaster.
> 
> GL all and FX!!

Oh no, that evil witch. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Diedrek

Omg I just wrote a whole thing and the page reloaded on me! Ugh!

To sum it up sorry to see Af got you wanderer! Here&#8217;s to next cycle and FX! Hopefully the symptoms of the clomid won&#8217;t be so intense this time, especially now that you know what they are. Maybe you can hone them out this time? Either way GL && you have a fresh start to get that egg! <3 Keep your head up girl!

Lee- Just what the fuck man. I&#8217;m 50/50 on whether the BC is still wreaking havoc in your life even though you&#8217;re done with it. Or your betas are just too high at this point! What do you think you will do next? How are you feeling like is there anything strange symptom wise for anything? Hang in there, we got you girl!

Zoey- Yay you can start testing tomorrow! :) I usually start at 10 dpo and it seems to be about the earliest I&#8217;ve seen a bfp before. GL on tomorrow&#8217;s test! I would usually test every morning leading up to af but I&#8217;ve also had days where I&#8217;ve done 3-4 hour holds to test multiple times in one day because I *swore* I saw a squinted on FMU test haha. Wishful thinking with line eyes Is a dangerous area! FX for you & we can&#8217;t wait to see you test pics <3

Ok so OH and I went to dinner and then had a great &#8216;movie night&#8217; at home haha. Crazy thing is I&#8217;ve all negative opks since the blazing + yesterday. Soo.. it was either a fluke and a bad bad dick test. Or I was at the end of my surge or even just had a super quick surge? Fake or real who knows. But I did have those little stretchy ew jelly ball cm last night before we dtd. So even after being upset about the - after dinner I was excited to see that cm. It&#8217;s NOT my usual ewcm by any means. I&#8217;ve never seen this before in my life! Oh and forget googling it because I&#8217;ve seen so many say they only ever got this right before their bfp haha. Anyways they stretched like ew so that got my mind right for my guy lol. Temp DID go up this morning. But I tried to take it at my normal time but fell asleep with it in my mouth. I woke up to my mouth open and the thermometer just hanging out in there lol. Did it again about 40 mins later correctly. So even though it was higher, I don&#8217;t trust it. Can&#8217;t wait to start sticking it in the vag after af shows lol. So wierd to say but it&#8217;s true because I can&#8217;t deal with oral temping anymore. 

My boobs also started getting sore yesterday! Especially my nips which happens around O. Thought it was wishful thinking in the shower when I noticed but my whole boobs are definitely getting more sore today for real. Hope it&#8217;s a real O this time!! Timing would be meh if I O&#8217;d yesterday but that&#8217;s ok cause I&#8217;m going to cover the bases I can anyways. 

Oh and OH MY GOD! This morning we had breakfast at a cafe down the street with all of my mans immediate and extended family. His cousin mentioned that she was on a forum during her first pregnancy. My neck literally almost broke I turned it to look at her so quick!! Their grandma asked her what kind of forum cause she doesn&#8217;t understand internet stuff lol. Lo and behold and I almost died... &#8220;oh it&#8217;s a website for a bunch of women who are trying to conceive, it&#8217;s called baby and bump but it stems from a bigger company called moms something.&#8221; I&#8217;m so glad everybody else had drawn their attention to her so it wouldn&#8217;t have looked weird if it was only me. I was waiting for her to give me a look like she knew something. I&#8217;m CONVINCED they will either be trying for #2 very soon, or already are. She always said she wanted her kids to be about two years apart. Their daughter is already one. But she never gave me any &#8220;I know&#8221; looks so hopefully not trying yet. For my selfish reasons only. So I immediately emailed a mod/admin when I got back home and explained to them I wished to change my username. It&#8217;s pretty uncommon and if anybody I knew was on here they would literally see it and hone in on me. Read everything I&#8217;ve ever written and know everythinggggg! I can NOT have his family knowing!! They are kind of judgemental and especially since their daughter already had children (easily) I know they&#8217;d be all up in our business wanting to know what was wrong with ME and why we are even trying when our wedding is next year. Frankly, I love them, but we do what we want and it&#8217;s none of their business. So I&#8217;m a nervous wreck about them seeing .. plus I really just want to be able to announce our pregnancy like normal. And then maybe explain we&#8217;ve been trying. But once family knows you&#8217;re actively trying it&#8217;s like that&#8217;s all they want to talk about with you and I personally can&#8217;t deal with my future IL&#8217;s and my uterus in the same conversation lol. I have been a paranoid nervous wreck all day about it! 

I&#8217;m going to be rained in pretty soon. It&#8217;s supposed to start around noon .. and then just not stop. So I&#8217;ll be home tackling a mountain of laundry with pandora blaring <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Can&#8217;t write much at the moment as we are just driving to the inlaws for a bday party (he&#8217;s driving of course lol) but still no AF. I assume it&#8217;s just effects from bcp and will just wait it out I guess

Wanderer sorry to here. Booo!!


----------



## Nixnax

Omg die - cringe. No you dont want them reading everything on here. That would not be cool. I would definitely change your username or set up a new account. Id be mortified if any of my friends or family read some of the things I put on here. 

I have walked miles today. Ive also ate a lot of rubbish food, so thought Id better walk it off. My boobs are starting to get tender today.... finally. It took a while


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> Took these a half hour ago. D is for diluted urine (added water to cup). Purple is OPK. All 3 are negative. The confusing wait continues!

I am sorry Lee, stopping BCP really messing up with your cycle. I am keeping faith on af not showing up yet, we still may get a BFP for you this cycle, who knows.. Fx girl!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoey2959 said:


> Wow! IÂve missed a lot the last few days! I havenÂt had much for symptoms, just my normal sore boobs. They normally start not long after O and stop a day after AF stops. I have had cycles with no sore boobs too, which is nice every once in a while, lol. IÂm 9 dpo today. I will probably try a test on Monday. I donÂt have many left so I have to make em last this time, ha.
> 
> Weird weather. IÂm in southern Colorado and we have almost no snow. It was 55 degrees today. Our snowpack here is awful. I like the weather but we should have a couple feet by now and the ground is dry. WeÂre gonna burn up this year.
> 
> Hope we get some BFP soon!!!

Welcome back zoey. You are close to testing dates, excited for you dear, keeping my fx !! Now come to think of it, am I the only one here who never had sore bbs before af. I guess if I ever do have sore bbs during tww that would definitely be a sign for me, lol.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LoneWanderer said:


> :witch:
> 
> SHE GOT ME
> 
> Game over this month - here's to the next. Clomid starts again tomorrow, back on the rollercoaster.
> 
> GL all and FX!!

Wanderer - Sorry :witch: got you. I will be positive and say that now you know how clomid is reacting with your body, and know what things to look for during tww, and deduct the ones clomid gives you. 
AF got me as well today, but I wasn't in tww. So we could almost be cycle buddies, let see when we ovulate. DH got home today, af cramp started when I was driving him home from airport, that wasn't fun at all! I get the worst before af hits.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Diedrek said:


> Omg I just wrote a whole thing and the page reloaded on me! Ugh!
> 
> To sum it up sorry to see Af got you wanderer! Hereâs to next cycle and FX! Hopefully the symptoms of the clomid wonât be so intense this time, especially now that you know what they are. Maybe you can hone them out this time? Either way GL && you have a fresh start to get that egg! <3 Keep your head up girl!
> 
> Lee- Just what the fuck man. Iâm 50/50 on whether the BC is still wreaking havoc in your life even though youâre done with it. Or your betas are just too high at this point! What do you think you will do next? How are you feeling like is there anything strange symptom wise for anything? Hang in there, we got you girl!
> 
> Zoey- Yay you can start testing tomorrow! :) I usually start at 10 dpo and it seems to be about the earliest Iâve seen a bfp before. GL on tomorrowâs test! I would usually test every morning leading up to af but Iâve also had days where Iâve done 3-4 hour holds to test multiple times in one day because I *swore* I saw a squinted on FMU test haha. Wishful thinking with line eyes Is a dangerous area! FX for you & we canât wait to see you test pics <3
> 
> Ok so OH and I went to dinner and then had a great âmovie nightâ at home haha. Crazy thing is Iâve all negative opks since the blazing + yesterday. Soo.. it was either a fluke and a bad bad dick test. Or I was at the end of my surge or even just had a super quick surge? Fake or real who knows. But I did have those little stretchy ew jelly ball cm last night before we dtd. So even after being upset about the - after dinner I was excited to see that cm. Itâs NOT my usual ewcm by any means. Iâve never seen this before in my life! Oh and forget googling it because Iâve seen so many say they only ever got this right before their bfp haha. Anyways they stretched like ew so that got my mind right for my guy lol. Temp DID go up this morning. But I tried to take it at my normal time but fell asleep with it in my mouth. I woke up to my mouth open and the thermometer just hanging out in there lol. Did it again about 40 mins later correctly. So even though it was higher, I donât trust it. Canât wait to start sticking it in the vag after af shows lol. So wierd to say but itâs true because I canât deal with oral temping anymore.
> 
> My boobs also started getting sore yesterday! Especially my nips which happens around O. Thought it was wishful thinking in the shower when I noticed but my whole boobs are definitely getting more sore today for real. Hope itâs a real O this time!! Timing would be meh if I Oâd yesterday but thatâs ok cause Iâm going to cover the bases I can anyways.
> 
> Oh and OH MY GOD! This morning we had breakfast at a cafe down the street with all of my mans immediate and extended family. His cousin mentioned that she was on a forum during her first pregnancy. My neck literally almost broke I turned it to look at her so quick!! Their grandma asked her what kind of forum cause she doesnât understand internet stuff lol. Lo and behold and I almost died... âoh itâs a website for a bunch of women who are trying to conceive, itâs called baby and bump but it stems from a bigger company called moms something.â Iâm so glad everybody else had drawn their attention to her so it wouldnât have looked weird if it was only me. I was waiting for her to give me a look like she knew something. Iâm CONVINCED they will either be trying for #2 very soon, or already are. She always said she wanted her kids to be about two years apart. Their daughter is already one. But she never gave me any âI knowâ looks so hopefully not trying yet. For my selfish reasons only. So I immediately emailed a mod/admin when I got back home and explained to them I wished to change my username. Itâs pretty uncommon and if anybody I knew was on here they would literally see it and hone in on me. Read everything Iâve ever written and know everythinggggg! I can NOT have his family knowing!! They are kind of judgemental and especially since their daughter already had children (easily) I know theyâd be all up in our business wanting to know what was wrong with ME and why we are even trying when our wedding is next year. Frankly, I love them, but we do what we want and itâs none of their business. So Iâm a nervous wreck about them seeing .. plus I really just want to be able to announce our pregnancy like normal. And then maybe explain weâve been trying. But once family knows youâre actively trying itâs like thatâs all they want to talk about with you and I personally canât deal with my future ILâs and my uterus in the same conversation lol. I have been a paranoid nervous wreck all day about it!
> 
> Iâm going to be rained in pretty soon. Itâs supposed to start around noon .. and then just not stop. So Iâll be home tackling a mountain of laundry with pandora blaring <3

Oh die, that sounds scary as hell, I don't want anyone else know that we are ttcing other than my parents and DH. Hell I have family members who would give me hard time if they know we are trying, and not getting anywhere. If you can change your username, may be we can delete some of the conversation here as well, so that no one lurking here can pinpoint you even if they are family.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

svcaraher said:


> Die & Lady - I am going to start OPKs this weekend, from my app I should O on St. Patty's Day, but since it's first cycle off the implant I'm going to check religiously until I get that + hahaha.
> 
> Any advice on OPKs? I read testing in the afternoon is best, but the box of tests I got say any time of day is fine? We only have one bathroom at work so sneaking in there to test might be hard. :wacko:
> 
> Lee - I am SO envious of your snow!! I was born and raised in Alaska, now I live in Oregon and the snow here is blah, not exciting. I'm not good at snowsports though so I will live vicariously through you haha!
> 
> We are going to DH's work's 90th birthday gala this weekend, they're shuttling us into the city to do dinner and an overnight in a hotel. It should be fun, we've been waiting for it for months.

I am planning to do the same with opk this cycle. Today I am CD1. I am thinking about doing a hold and a mid day test from CD8. Lets see..


----------



## Diedrek

Right Im so paranoid. She had no problem announcing when they were trying for their first though so I feel like we wouldve been heard through the grapevine if they started #2. But I dont. The only reason it was even brought up was because their aunt had asked when they are going to give DD a DS. Her husband kind of made a sideways face like ehh.. lets not go there right now. But still I need to get it resolved ASAP! Sent the message this morning but havent heard back yet. I have no problem making a new account, is that allowed? All Id like to do is go and save some of my pictures of previous tests and things Ive deleted off my phone for references lol. The rest can go! Theyve only been in our house once but I started obsessing about whether I posted any tests pics on my guest bathroom counter and if itd be recognizable .. uhh really? lol my whole life story and city alone gives that info away haha. If I dont hear back in the morning on the name change Ill just make a new acc and delete the last one after snagging my pics off. Sounds like a lot of bs but necessary! Id die if they knew .. literally! I could never feel comfortable around his family again without thinking Im being examined from head to toe like they can see right through me and peep at my reproductive organs lol.

Anyways opks today were negative again. This time VERY negative like I never saw the last round of opks I did where there was always a pretty faint test line. These lines today are more faint then Ive ever seen. Hoping it a good thing all though did drink a lot today and didnt care to hold it on my Saturday. I wont let ttc stuff ruin my weekends! Ok ladies we are off to meet some friends at their place :) Im limiting myself to one glass of wine tonight .. this was supposed to be my do nothing all day everyday weekend but its been everything but. Which is fine cause Ive gotta get out of the house, Ive been feeling stir crazy after I was by myself this afternoon!


----------



## Nixnax

It all sounds very stressful lovely. Hope you get it sorted soon. 

My LH surges literally last a few hours. Then 6-12 hours later I get the O pain in my ovary. I get a horrible pain, it makes me limp on whichever side the pain is. Its really uncomfortable.

12DPO here. My last 4 LPs have been 12/13 days, so af is due at any point from now. Im officially on knicker watch. I havent tested at all yet and dont intend to unless AF hasnt arrived by Wednesday.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Heyy so Im 22DPO now and AF is either 9 days late or 2 days late. Took a test a little bit ago with like 3rd morning urine lol BFN or maybe a slight line? Who fucking knows at this point lol. Ill hold my pee later today and see what I get. Annoyed at this point lol and not testing daily.
 



Attached Files:







FA3107E8-86F7-4595-93FC-0C2CDB935002.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8









334E591E-4831-4BE2-ADB5-D51DEB1530D8.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hello and good evening everyone :D

It's Mother's Day here in the UK (I think it's a different day entirely in US?). I'm sure it's been horrendous for some TTCers waiting to be mums, and for others facing the day without their mothers or little ones; I'm sure it's been a fabulous day filled with treats and fun times for others. However your Sunday has been, hope you enjoyed it/survived it (delete as appropriate).

FX for those still in this cycle, GL for those starting over again, and Lee, just hoping you get some kind of answer very soon.

Tonight is Clomid night, so here's to a week of hot and uncomfortable nights with very little sleep. Tomorrow I book a fresh round of ultrasounds - think I might ask them to push the last (cd18) scan back to cd20 so I get a better idea what this possible late O is all about, given that it hadn't happened by cd18 last month. Good plan, right? Then Mon or Tues (hopefully) I should get my cd22 bloods back from last month, so I'll know what my progesterone level was then.

This month we bring in Preseed, see if that makes a difference.

In the meantime, I've cheered myself up with a very merry DIY manicure to start off the week (pic attached). Woooo! :D :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nails9.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LeeMcMee

Im in bed but will post tomorrow. For now here is another test from 11pm tonight. No bfp but wanted to share.
 



Attached Files:







A28C38A5-68BB-4C8B-84EE-1C561F95D01E.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zoey2959

Diedrek said:


> Right Im so paranoid. She had no problem announcing when they were trying for their first though so I feel like we wouldve been heard through the grapevine if they started #2. But I dont. The only reason it was even brought up was because their aunt had asked when they are going to give DD a DS. Her husband kind of made a sideways face like ehh.. lets not go there right now. But still I need to get it resolved ASAP! Sent the message this morning but havent heard back yet. I have no problem making a new account, is that allowed? All Id like to do is go and save some of my pictures of previous tests and things Ive deleted off my phone for references lol. The rest can go! Theyve only been in our house once but I started obsessing about whether I posted any tests pics on my guest bathroom counter and if itd be recognizable .. uhh really? lol my whole life story and city alone gives that info away haha. If I dont hear back in the morning on the name change Ill just make a new acc and delete the last one after snagging my pics off. Sounds like a lot of bs but necessary! Id die if they knew .. literally! I could never feel comfortable around his family again without thinking Im being examined from head to toe like they can see right through me and peep at my reproductive organs lol.
> 
> Anyways opks today were negative again. This time VERY negative like I never saw the last round of opks I did where there was always a pretty faint test line. These lines today are more faint then Ive ever seen. Hoping it a good thing all though did drink a lot today and didnt care to hold it on my Saturday. I wont let ttc stuff ruin my weekends! Ok ladies we are off to meet some friends at their place :) Im limiting myself to one glass of wine tonight .. this was supposed to be my do nothing all day everyday weekend but its been everything but. Which is fine cause Ive gotta get out of the house, Ive been feeling stir crazy after I was by myself this afternoon!

Im would be horribly paranoid if my family saw me on here. Nobody knows we are ttc. Everyone in my family is so fertile and started having kids around 20. Im the odd one out of coarse, the one with no kids, so Im always asked when Im gonna have kids. Its so frustrating, like I can just pop one out whenever I want. My stuff is all in an app called locked notes on my phone, it needs a passcode. Im that paranoid someone might see a pic when they use my phone lol.

I feel like Im out, Ive been crampy for the last hour. Still have sore boobs. If I have no spotting tonight Ill test in the morning. This is typical for how af gets me. 

Good luck next time for everyone the witch got &#128578; and to those she hasnt.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Think I ovulated this weekend but now I've been bleeding for 2 days all spotting and mix between brownish and bright red, light and clotty/tissue. I see GYN tomorrow but I'm worried something is really wrong now.


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry to hear this Canadian, hope you get some answers.

Looks like AF is knocking on my door this morning. Woke up to spotting


----------



## Zoboe95

Tested today, not sure what dpo, but cd25 ...line eye or something there???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180312_100052.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Tested today, not sure what dpo, but cd25 ...line eye or something there???

I can see something, looks real promising to me. Hope it gets darker for you in next couple of days.


----------



## Dream143r

Zoboe95 - I do see something, but it looks a little too far away from the control line...


----------



## LoneWanderer

Grrrr, what a morning.

Called hospital to book this cycle's round of ultrasounds - and there's apparently no referral form for me this month.

Called OBGYN's office, got the receptionist, she said the doctor was out all last week but 'if she pops in today I'll ask her for you and call back'. Helpful(!)

Still not got any results from the last cycle. So I don't know yet if I ovulated. If I didn't, then clearly I need a higher dose of Clomid, or the trigger shot, or both. Too late for that higher dose this month already, I've started the pills at the 50mg dose. So I guess I can already write this cycle off as a bust, even though I've gotta crack on with the crazy hormones anyway coz I've started them now.

And if I did O, if everything's fine and working, then I guess they might not bother tracking me this cycle - but they need to let me know that. CD20 for my possible O seems far too late, I only made it to CD30 before AF came along. Tracking this cycle would confirm dates etc...

So, to conclude... GRRRRR! Haha.


----------



## Nixnax

Zoboe- I definitely see a line without having to squint in zoom in. Got everything crossed for you. 

Ah wanderer sounds like your having a mare trying to get info out of them. Hope you get something soon without having to bang your head on the brick wall for too long.


----------



## Diedrek

Still haven&#8217;t heard anything back from the &#8216;higher ups&#8217; up here. Really was about to delete this acc. & make a new one but I couldn&#8217;t find a delete button!! Really hoping if she did see me on here she would come to me first and ask. That&#8217;s what decent people would do anyways! I&#8217;ve only met her a few times since she lives states away. So can&#8217;t say for sure!

Canadian- Damn girl. Maybe you ovulated early this cycle and it&#8217;s actually the start to af? Glad you&#8217;re going to get an answer tomorrow!! 

Zobo- I see it FOR SURE!! I&#8217;ve never used that kind of test before? Is it a blue handle wondfo or a different brand of IC?? I can&#8217;t say for sure about line placement since I&#8217;ve never used a bland handle ic before but it does look like the start of a bfp!!!&#8217; I have everything crossed that&#8217;s what it is!! Will you test again onna 4 hour hold or be the hpt unicorn and wait until tomorrow?? Haha but yay I have a good feeling about that test!! GL girl! <3

At work and daylight savings is a bitch! I couldn&#8217;t get up this morning lol. My opks never faded anymore and to be honest they seems almost positive again yesterday! Pretty damn close so who knows. I&#8217;ve heard people temps were dipping because of DLS and mine didn&#8217;t rise anymore than yesterday&#8217;s. But my boobs are still sore so im pretty sure I did O? Or the Vitex is doing something lol. Was supposed to have af yesterday if I had O&#8217;d on time but .. yeaa. No cramps or anything other than the start of sore boobs. Wish my temps would spike up good though! So for now just still waiting and being sadly miserable it&#8217;s monday again! 

:dust:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Good Morning!

Expecting ANOTHER snowstorm late tonight into tomorrow. Our snow from the last storm hasn't melted yet, so we will have a bunch of snow on the ground. I guess snowboarding is extending this season! We taught my friend how to snowboard on Saturday. That was fun and she did well for her first time. Luckily she DOES want to go again. A lot of people quit after day 1 because it strains your muscles that you've never used. She wasn't hurting too bad the next day, but felt the pains that night while snowboarding. We went to our nephew's 9th bday party earlier that day, but poor DH spent most of the time fixing something on my car. On the way to the party (an hour drive), we heard something kick up under the car like we ran over something metal or a big rock. Car made no other sounds, so we just brushed it off. While at the party, DH took the car out with his sis to pick up the party pizzas and they came back saying it was making a loud noise. Ended up that it was a bolt that connects to the caliper (which holds the break pads onto the rotors) that flew off!! Luckily the 2nd bolt was still holding it up. He and our bro in law went to the store and bought a new bolt and fixed it. All is good now, but damn I hate car troubles. Yesterday we had a super lazy day and just did Netlflix and chill... literally... hahaha no DTD, just chill LOL. We watched some movies and shows. It was needed after the long day Saturday.

Die - That is scary that she's on this site haha but I'm sure she might not put 2 and 2 together. I know what you mean because if people find out that we are trying then whatever, but I want it to be a surprise. SOME people know, but not our parents etc. You should be starting to test soon with HCGs now instead of OPKs hehehe I hope you DTD a ton over the weekend while Oing! Tell us all the details! KIDDING LOL

Nix - Can't wait to start seeing your tests!! Excited for you to be at that point just about now!!

Wanderer - Love the nails! Mother's Day in the U.S. is in May, so it's almost here. Then Father's Day is in June.

Zoey - Hopefully AF holds off. And I know what you mean about having a fertile family. Everyone has had kids young in my family (I say young, but I mean late teens but most in the 20s) and me and a few other cousins don't have kids yet, but still at 32 (33 in Sept) it makes me feel like all the older relatives are just waiting like what's taking so long lol and just the other day my mom said, "I just can't wait until you get pregnant!" which is funny to hear because in the past it was always, "Don't get pregnant young!" lol but for the past couple years she has been saying she can't wait. She even bought a baby book for us lol it has Foxes on it and Fox is my maiden name. She said she couldn't resist. So I think that's cute, but she knows that last year DH and I were going through some relationship issues so that's why we are only just starting to try now. I'm just rambling now LOL 

So I'm at 23DPO today and still no AF (CD32). My friend recommended that I should still take OPKs incase I skipped AF and O comes at any time. I have to buy more of those and HCGs on amazon today. Almost out. If I end up pregnant and don't use many of either test, I'll just give them to my friend after because they're gonna start trying soon. I told her to join this site.

I have been cramping yesterday and right now and what I noticed yesterday is that my cervix was like medium height then after cramping a couple hours I checked and it was super low. My cervix keeps just going up and down. Why? CM is just thin and milky white. Like lotion, but less than there was a couple weeks ago. Boobs are tender, but it's hard to tell if it's just pains from snowboarding cuz I used more muscles than usual while teaching my friend believe it or not and I did have a fall once. I landed on my knees, not my belly (just in case!). Like I said, once I know I'm pregnant DH and I wont have me snowboarding right from when we find out. We have season passes, otherwise I wouldn't be paying to go right now. I'm just rambling... anyways, that's it for now. Doctor's on Wednesday for a physical and will see what she says to do. She might have me take a blood test anyways because I'm new to this doc and she will wanna check my levels cuz I have high cholesterol and hypothyroid.


----------



## Nixnax

AF showed her dirty face. CD1 for me. Absolutely gutted


----------



## LeeMcMee

Woops, I posted thinking I read all the messages, but I forgot to read the ones on this last page so here are some more replies lol

Moose - I wonder what would cause that? If it's light, maybe you Od a little earlier and this could be IB? Of course better to check with your doc like you're doing. Are you cramping?

Nix - Maybe you are also getting IB! When I was pregnant before, I got IB a few days before AF was due and I thought it was my period but it only lasted a day. Keep an eye and let us know how long it goes because I'm curious if it's IB. Are you having cramps?

Zoboe - I do see a light line!! And it's PINK, so it's not an evap!! Keep testing and posting!! I played around with your pic and posted 2 pix of it below. I def see it! How exciting :D 

Wanderer - Sorry for the frustration! I totally get it! Not knowing answers SUCKS.


Below is Zoboe's test tweaked 2 ways:
 



Attached Files:







zoey1.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6









zoey2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> AF showed her dirty face. CD1 for me. Absolutely gutted

Oh no!! :( so sorry to hear. That blows. :nope::hug:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just added a 50 count of Wondfo prego tests and a 50 count of Wondfo OPKs to my Amazon cart as well as a 25 count of the tests below. I wanna test with both a Wondfo and this brand for a little bit, see what I get.
 



Attached Files:







sdfdsf.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Zoboe95

Diedrek said:


> Zobo- I see it FOR SURE!! Ive never used that kind of test before? Is it a blue handle wondfo or a different brand of IC?? I cant say for sure about line placement since Ive never used a bland handle ic before but it does look like the start of a bfp!!! I have everything crossed thats what it is!! Will you test again onna 4 hour hold or be the hpt unicorn and wait until tomorrow?? Haha but yay I have a good feeling about that test!! GL girl! <3
> 
> 
> :dust:

Its a One Step 10mIU test. Bought them on Amazon, 30 for about a fiver, so probably not the most reliable! ...no hpt unicorns here, just poas again...line almost identical to this morning! Start a new job in 3 weeks, which could be interesting, but other than that, I'm so ready for this!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nixnax said:


> AF showed her dirty face. CD1 for me. Absolutely gutted

Aww no, she's rounding us all up this month. So sorrry to hear that. Here's to the coming cycle, hey? :thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Woops, I posted thinking I read all the messages, but I forgot to read the ones on this last page so here are some more replies lol
> 
> Moose - I wonder what would cause that? If it's light, maybe you Od a little earlier and this could be IB? Of course better to check with your doc like you're doing. Are you cramping?
> 
> Nix - Maybe you are also getting IB! When I was pregnant before, I got IB a few days before AF was due and I thought it was my period but it only lasted a day. Keep an eye and let us know how long it goes because I'm curious if it's IB. Are you having cramps?
> 
> Zoboe - I do see a light line!! And it's PINK, so it's not an evap!! Keep testing and posting!! I played around with your pic and posted 2 pix of it below. I def see it! How exciting :D
> 
> Wanderer - Sorry for the frustration! I totally get it! Not knowing answers SUCKS.
> 
> 
> Below is Zoboe's test tweaked 2 ways:

Oddly no, Im not getting any cramps. Keeping an eye on it, but Im not over helpful, its gone red from brown.


----------



## Zoboe95

LeeMcMee said:


> Woops, I posted thinking I read all the messages, but I forgot to read the ones on this last page so here are some more replies lol
> 
> Moose - I wonder what would cause that? If it's light, maybe you Od a little earlier and this could be IB? Of course better to check with your doc like you're doing. Are you cramping?
> 
> Nix - Maybe you are also getting IB! When I was pregnant before, I got IB a few days before AF was due and I thought it was my period but it only lasted a day. Keep an eye and let us know how long it goes because I'm curious if it's IB. Are you having cramps?
> 
> Zoboe - I do see a light line!! And it's PINK, so it's not an evap!! Keep testing and posting!! I played around with your pic and posted 2 pix of it below. I def see it! How exciting :D
> 
> Wanderer - Sorry for the frustration! I totally get it! Not knowing answers SUCKS.
> 
> 
> Below is Zoboe's test tweaked 2 ways:


...I did exact same thing...read a post I wanted to respond to, and forgot to read the rest of the posts after!! ...thanks for the edits, they show it well!! ...here's to hoping they get darker and darker!! 
...just watched call the midwife, and was close to tears on way too many occasions...I never cry at TV, but seeing all those babies after seeing that line today was weird!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> Woops, I posted thinking I read all the messages, but I forgot to read the ones on this last page so here are some more replies lol
> 
> Moose - I wonder what would cause that? If it's light, maybe you Od a little earlier and this could be IB? Of course better to check with your doc like you're doing. Are you cramping?
> 
> Nix - Maybe you are also getting IB! When I was pregnant before, I got IB a few days before AF was due and I thought it was my period but it only lasted a day. Keep an eye and let us know how long it goes because I'm curious if it's IB. Are you having cramps?
> 
> Zoboe - I do see a light line!! And it's PINK, so it's not an evap!! Keep testing and posting!! I played around with your pic and posted 2 pix of it below. I def see it! How exciting :D
> 
> Wanderer - Sorry for the frustration! I totally get it! Not knowing answers SUCKS.
> 
> 
> Below is Zoboe's test tweaked 2 ways:
> 
> Oddly no, Im not getting any cramps. Keeping an eye on it, but Im not over helpful, its gone red from brown.Click to expand...

I was wondering about cramps because if you had cramps that would be AF (unless you don't usually get cramps with AF), but with IB I don't believe you cramp. It went from red to brown in 1 day? Also a good thing. FX


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe95 said:


> Diedrek said:
> 
> 
> Zobo- I see it FOR SURE!! Ive never used that kind of test before? Is it a blue handle wondfo or a different brand of IC?? I cant say for sure about line placement since Ive never used a bland handle ic before but it does look like the start of a bfp!!! I have everything crossed thats what it is!! Will you test again onna 4 hour hold or be the hpt unicorn and wait until tomorrow?? Haha but yay I have a good feeling about that test!! GL girl! <3
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Its a One Step 10mIU test. Bought them on Amazon, 30 for about a fiver, so probably not the most reliable! ...no hpt unicorns here, just poas again...line almost identical to this morning! Start a new job in 3 weeks, which could be interesting, but other than that, I'm so ready for this!!Click to expand...

Post ALL the tests you take :D I love seeing them.


----------



## Nixnax

It went brown to red, well bright pink. I do usually cramp like mad. I normally have to get a hot water bottle. Nothing of that sort just yet. Well see. Expect the worst and anything else is a bonus. Im classing it as CD1 for now


----------



## LoneWanderer

WOOOO-BLOODY-HOOO! I DID AN OVULATE!!!

Apparently 'tracking showed good sized follicles' and 'day 22 bloods confirmed ovulation'. So that's darn good news, hey?! Now I know the Clomid defs works - just wasn't our month - fine with that, these things can't always just work first time. So, here's to a jolly cycle of much, much BDing. I couldn't give a flying youknowwhat about the Clomid symptoms now, bring 'em on - IT'S WORKING!!!

Oh, and they've now referred me for this month's ultrasound tracking, I'm to call tomorrow afternoon for appointments. Hopefully things will happen a bit earlier in the cycle this time - but if not I will certainly push for a higher dose or the trigger in month three.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> It went brown to red, well bright pink. I do usually cramp like mad. I normally have to get a hot water bottle. Nothing of that sort just yet. Well see. Expect the worst and anything else is a bonus. Im classing it as CD1 for now

Keep us posted and I do the same... think the worst and then everything else seems great lol.


----------



## Zoboe95

LeeMcMee said:


> Post ALL the tests you take :D I love seeing them.

I've uploaded test from earlier...literally just took photo, so its been sat around for a few hours now...and I took it in terrible lighting, but I still think I see something! ...next one will probably be tomorrow morning...literally every time I need to pee I get tempted to test!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180312_164337.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax - Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'm sorry


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> Post ALL the tests you take :D I love seeing them.
> 
> I've uploaded test from earlier...literally just took photo, so its been sat around for a few hours now...and I took it in terrible lighting, but I still think I see something! ...next one will probably be tomorrow morning...literally every time I need to pee I get tempted to test!!!Click to expand...

I definitely see it, and I've got crap eyes and a dirty laptop screen. FX for you of course - but doesn't look like you need it  Hope those lines keep on getting darker for you - GL for tomorrow's test!


----------



## LeeMcMee

LoneWanderer said:


> WOOOO-BLOODY-HOOO! I DID AN OVULATE!!!
> 
> Apparently 'tracking showed good sized follicles' and 'day 22 bloods confirmed ovulation'. So that's darn good news, hey?! Now I know the Clomid defs works - just wasn't our month - fine with that, these things can't always just work first time. So, here's to a jolly cycle of much, much BDing. I couldn't give a flying youknowwhat about the Clomid symptoms now, bring 'em on - IT'S WORKING!!!
> 
> Oh, and they've now referred me for this month's ultrasound tracking, I'm to call tomorrow afternoon for appointments. Hopefully things will happen a bit earlier in the cycle this time - but if not I will certainly push for a higher dose or the trigger in month three.

Excellent news!! Let the BDing commence! haha :happydance:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe95 said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> Post ALL the tests you take :D I love seeing them.
> 
> I've uploaded test from earlier...literally just took photo, so its been sat around for a few hours now...and I took it in terrible lighting, but I still think I see something! ...next one will probably be tomorrow morning...literally every time I need to pee I get tempted to test!!!Click to expand...

But I still see something hey!! I am addicted to POAS so I get it lol I just did with diluted pee on a Walmart test. A big nada for me.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Oh hey if any of you wanna add me on Facebook... (we will still keep up with TTC HERE, but just if you wanted to be fb friendsss :D )

https://www.facebook.com/jamieleefox


----------



## Zoboe95

Fx it happens for you soon LeeMcMee! Went to Frankie and Bennies tonight and stuffed my face, felt like I deserved it :D ...will add you on FB ...just don't mention anything obviously!! No one even knows we are trying!!


----------



## Diedrek

I just got home from work because I left a little early today. This daylight savings crap is for the birds! Ive been so tired and so all over the place lately! 


Wanderer- I didnt even see the nails the first time! Wow theyre so nice!! Wanna come to FL to do mine =D Congrats on the official O! So happy for you!! Now you can definitely get through this cycle with the Clomid because its worth it!! Yay!!

Nix- Girl, I am SO sorry. I think its good though that you Od when you thought. To me that means you still always have a chance every month. Thats still a plus in my book that your body is all good and you guys are still on the right track! Hope af isnt terrible for you <3

Zobo- Wow even the edited pics Lee (so amazing for being our tweaker in the group! Big shout out to that lovely lady <3) did I see a PINK second line! Am I crazy guys!? Also thats a hell of an evap .. believe it or not I dont usually get evaps oh ICs. Im stalking for your morning test update! GL GL GL!! 

Lee- That snow girl dayummmmm! Oh and yes i am THAT person who gives up snowboarding after one try haha! I could NOT get the hang of it and was not surprising much better at skiing lol. Not much of a shocker there though. Im going to say that I did take a hpt and was negative. Right now with my temps not showing a shift Im pretty sure I havent even ovulated. SO frustrating!! Yay for new tests :) :) Its always so exiting the first day with soo many haha. 


Speaking of frustrating was this opk earlier. Im also really kind of angry with the OB/Gyn and wondering if I should find a new doctor thats not both? She completely disregarded my questions or concerns about having pcos and I understand without the hormone tests I dont really know. But she said with all the ultrasounds Ive had and no detection of cysts and I have none of the character traits she really persuaded me not to lean towards that. But I have positive opks way too much. So many say thats how pcos is. And lots of women have PCO without the syndrome or even pcos without cysts or even thin pcos with no weight gain. I REALLY hope it isnt but how many +opks can I get in one cycle? How many times can my body gear up to O and fail? I really want to give this Vitex some time because with work I just dont know if its a good time to be having monitored cycles and all of that. But let me tell you when I say I feel like MARCHING into her office and getting some answers!! Maybe Im overreacting but this isnt right. So many positive opks but no O. Im so frustrated and before I started temping and doing opks I didnt realize just how bad it actually was. And now its totally freaking me out. Just hoping todays dip was due to daylight savings and maybe mouth breathing lol. I really hope that blazing + Friday was the real deal! Taken two hpts and negative so it cant be that. Ughh just frustrated today. So sorry for all of you who af got :hugs: I guess a few of us will just have to remain in limbo :( Monday has not been the day yall.. but moving on! I refuse to get down and stay down! <3

April babies it is!! <3
 



Attached Files:







2ACE677C-3515-4C52-A096-2273ADB1B30F.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Speaking of frustrating was this opk earlier. IÂm also really kind of angry with the OB/Gyn and wondering if I should find a new doctor thatÂs not both? She completely disregarded my questions or concerns about having pcos and I understand without the hormone tests I donÂt really know. But she said with all the ultrasounds IÂve had and no detection of cysts and I have none of the character traits she really persuaded me not to lean towards that. But I have positive opks way too much. So many say thatÂs how pcos is. And lots of women have PCO without the syndrome or even pcos without cysts or even ÂthinÂ pcos with no weight gain. I REALLY hope it isnÂt but how many +opks can I get in Âone cycle?Â How many times can my body gear up to O and fail? I really want to give this Vitex some time because with work I just donÂt know if itÂs a good time to be having monitored cycles and all of that. But let me tell you when I say I feel like MARCHING into her office and getting some answers!! Maybe IÂm overreacting but this isnÂt right. So many positive opks but no O. IÂm so frustrated and before I started temping and doing opks I didnÂt realize just how bad it actually was. And now itÂs totally freaking me out. Just hoping todayÂs dip was due to daylight savings and maybe mouth breathing lol. I really hope that blazing + Friday was the real deal! Taken two hpts and negative so it canÂt be that. Ughh just frustrated today. So sorry for all of you who af got :hugs: I guess a few of us will just have to remain in limbo :( Monday has not been the day yÂall.. but moving on! I refuse to get down and stay down! <3
> 
> April babies it is!! <3

Sounds like me - they ruled out PCOS based on my ultrasounds, that's that, just 'unexplained subfertility'. BUT I have the OPK surges all over the place - gave up using them - have the anovulation if not the irregular cycle - random hairs in random places I DO NOT appreciate appearing, though that's quite possible my genes. Various indicators, no diagnosis. I'm guessing the symptoms etc are just a good old-fashioned hormone imbalance. Still, the only real issue there was the not ovulating, if Clomid's fixed that, we're hopefully on our way to a good result now.

Monitored cycles ARE a pain in the arse. Not gonna lie. I've had to give up a client I kind of relied on* because I would have messed them about so much going to all these scans and blood tests. Already missed a relative's 60th birthday party because of appointments messing up travel. Already on first name terms with several of the radiology staff and have established my own chair in the waiting room. And I've only done the one round so far. BUT I cannot tell you how much my mindset has changed now I know the drugs are working and I did indeed ovulate. I've got a bit of control back after feeling very lost for a while.

I'm not sure there's ever a good time for it - always going to be a nightmare time-wise. But then, I'm sure antenatal appointments, check-ups, scans etc are also time-consuming and awkward, so I guess I'd better get used to it hahaha!

*The plus side to this is I am no longer working on Eastern Time, so daylight savings didn't mess with my schedule today and I can return to the local GMT. Ours change 25th March, so there's that to look forward to - AND I have to travel that morning(!)

And hell, any excuse to go to Florida, I'll pack my brushes and be there in five, okay? ;) :haha:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe95 said:


> Fx it happens for you soon LeeMcMee! Went to Frankie and Bennies tonight and stuffed my face, felt like I deserved it :D ...will add you on FB ...just don't mention anything obviously!! No one even knows we are trying!!

Of course! And we dont want anyone knowing about us trying either. Did you add me? I didnt get a request yet. No luck tonight with tests


----------



## Zoey2959

Nixnax said:


> AF showed her dirty face. CD1 for me. Absolutely gutted

sorry the witch got you :( 

She got me today too so I am also now on CD1.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Sorry for the delay in responses, GYN said it's probably linning, it can happen some cycles if it gets thick and unstable due to hormone fluxes. However, my blood tests for Lh TSH prolactin and all that other stuff looks good and in great range. Which I'm relieved cause my mom has bad thyroid issues(Hashimotos diesease) so to hear my thyroid is doing great is a huge relief. Next is the HSG test at the beginning of next cycle and husband's SA to be done. Although, I'm getting some answers about what's going on nothing has be done or explained about the "enlarged ovary" and if that's the underlying cause of the infertility. I don't even know what she purposes to do about it.


----------



## Nixnax

Zoey2959 said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> AF showed her dirty face. CD1 for me. Absolutely gutted
> 
> sorry the witch got you :(
> 
> She got me today too so I am also now on CD1.Click to expand...

Oh no, I sorry she got to you too. 

Heres to cycle number 8.


----------



## Nixnax

Wanderer, yay for ovulating, you must be relieved. 

Die- it can be so hard to get a pcos diagnosis. It took my friend years to get it and she was a pretty obvious case. 

Cd2 and just riding AF out, then we can get back to business


----------



## Zoboe95

Today's FMU test :) ...suddenly realised yesterday that my boobs have been really sensitive the last couple of days. I keep telling oh to be more gentle with them...this would probably explain why! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180313_104456.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LoneWanderer

CanadianMoose said:


> Sorry for the delay in responses, GYN said it's probably linning, it can happen some cycles if it gets thick and unstable due to hormone fluxes. However, my blood tests for Lh TSH prolactin and all that other stuff looks good and in great range. Which I'm relieved cause my mom has bad thyroid issues(Hashimotos diesease) so to hear my thyroid is doing great is a huge relief. Next is the HSG test at the beginning of next cycle and husband's SA to be done. Although, I'm getting some answers about what's going on nothing has be done or explained about the "enlarged ovary" and if that's the underlying cause of the infertility. I don't even know what she purposes to do about it.

Good luck with the HSG. You do get some pretty valuable information from it so it is definitely worth it, and I don't think everyone's experience is even half as bad as mine was. And they say you have a better chance in the few months after, as it forces your tubes open so there's plenty of room for the little swimmers to navigate.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Today's FMU test :) ...suddenly realised yesterday that my boobs have been really sensitive the last couple of days. I keep telling oh to be more gentle with them...this would probably explain why! :happydance:

Excellent Zo, looks great! No need to even zoom in to see it. Hope it sticks, got everything crossed for you!!! Keep us updated... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dream143r

Zoey2959 - Sorry AF got you! :hugs:

Zoboe95 - That is clear as day!!! CONGRATS!!!! Woooohoooo!

Canadian - Good luck with your HSG. I did one late last year. Pain is mild, more like intense discomfort. I hope it gives you the answers you need. Mine showed I have a retroverted uterus, which everything says shouldn't effect fertility....but who knows.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe95 said:


> Today's FMU test :) ...suddenly realised yesterday that my boobs have been really sensitive the last couple of days. I keep telling oh to be more gentle with them...this would probably explain why! :happydance:

Wow!! Thats awesome its so clear congrats!! You can probably try a digital soon!


----------



## LeeMcMee

CanadianMoose said:


> Sorry for the delay in responses, GYN said it's probably linning, it can happen some cycles if it gets thick and unstable due to hormone fluxes. However, my blood tests for Lh TSH prolactin and all that other stuff looks good and in great range. Which I'm relieved cause my mom has bad thyroid issues(Hashimotos diesease) so to hear my thyroid is doing great is a huge relief. Next is the HSG test at the beginning of next cycle and husband's SA to be done. Although, I'm getting some answers about what's going on nothing has be done or explained about the "enlarged ovary" and if that's the underlying cause of the infertility. I don't even know what she purposes to do about it.

I have hypothyroidism and it has made me gain weight and have high cholesterol it sucks. Im on daily medication for it so thats nice that you dont have it.


----------



## Zoboe95

Any news for you yet LeeMcMee? ...oh and I haven't forgotten fb, I need to do it on my computer, and haven't turned it on since


----------



## LoneWanderer

New fun Clomid side effect - it's messing with my eyes now.
They're not great anyway, but today I can hardly see straight, everything's slightly blurred, light is doing my head in. At first I thought it might be a migraine but nope, just seems to be dodgy eyes. Apparently according to Dr Google it's perfectly normal and should go away some time after I stop taking it. Wooooo! :wacko:


----------



## Diedrek

Zobo- OMG!!! That was so quick!!! Eeek Im so happy for you!!! Congrats x1,000!!!! :happydance: We cant wait to hear all of your new symptoms & I hope you will check in with us as you move into your first tri <3 Have a H&H 9 months mama!!

Zoey- sorry girlie!! Hang in there, hope af takes it easy on you <3

Lee- Whafs goin on girl?? Ive always thought I might have HYPER thyroidism. I actually think Im going to book my TSH and hormone panel in a few weeks! That should give me some answers hopefully. Hope youre doing ok today today <3

Canadian- Wells thats GREAT news!!! So glad it wasnt anything abnormal! Last year I had a really light bleed during Af, whereas its ysually heavy ish but definitely at least with clots like normal. So o just figured light period and moved on. But 5 days after my last day of af I started bleeding HEAVY. I mean I soaked through tampons in minutes. It wasnt even really just blood it was almost ALL clots and tissue. It just was pouring out of me and if I didnt just have my period I wouldve thought I was miscaryying it was so much. Luckily it was only a one day thing or I was about to go to the ER. I rang my doctor that following Monday and told her about t and she suggested I was most likely just shedding lining that my body for whatever reason didnt expel during my period. So it was all coming out of me after the fact. I obviously just had to take her word for it but t made the most sense because thats exactly what it seemed like. So instead of it coming out little by little each day of af it came all at once. Its so scary not knowing why our body does stuff like that and Im really happy youre able to figure it out and get more test done for you and DH :) I hope everything turns out perfectly for you two <3 

Nix- I agree! Theres so many aspects of it too but my Dr said most doctors are so quick to label PCOS because its one of the most common reasons for whacky cycles that they use it as a blanket. And she didnt want to do that because she had no reason to. I shouldve just agreed to book the panels but I was too stressed out and too scared to find out it was something really bad or worse that I will never be able to conceive. :( 

Ill be ringing my doctors office later to make an appointment to get my labs done. Hopefully the end of this month or early next month. I just gotta bite the bullet yall! Happy Tuesday everyone! <3


----------



## Diedrek

Zobo- OMG!!! That was so quick!!! Eeek Im so happy for you!!! Congrats x1,000!!!! :happydance: We cant wait to hear all of your new symptoms & I hope you will check in with us as you move into your first tri <3 Have a H&H 9 months mama!!

Zoey- sorry girlie!! Hang in there, hope af takes it easy on you <3

Lee- Whafs goin on girl?? Ive always thought I might have HYPER thyroidism. I actually think Im going to book my TSH and hormone panel in a few weeks! That should give me some answers hopefully. Hope youre doing ok today today <3

Canadian- Wells thats GREAT news!!! So glad it wasnt anything abnormal! Last year I had a really light bleed during Af, whereas its ysually heavy ish but definitely at least with clots like normal. So o just figured light period and moved on. But 5 days after my last day of af I started bleeding HEAVY. I mean I soaked through tampons in minutes. It wasnt even really just blood it was almost ALL clots and tissue. It just was pouring out of me and if I didnt just have my period I wouldve thought I was miscaryying it was so much. Luckily it was only a one day thing or I was about to go to the ER. I rang my doctor that following Monday and told her about t and she suggested I was most likely just shedding lining that my body for whatever reason didnt expel during my period. So it was all coming out of me after the fact. I obviously just had to take her word for it but t made the most sense because thats exactly what it seemed like. So instead of it coming out little by little each day of af it came all at once. Its so scary not knowing why our body does stuff like that and Im really happy youre able to figure it out and get more test done for you and DH :) I hope everything turns out perfectly for you two <3 

Nix- I agree! Theres so many aspects of it too but my Dr said most doctors are so quick to label PCOS because its one of the most common reasons for whacky cycles that they use it as a blanket. And she didnt want to do that because she had no reason to. I shouldve just agreed to book the panels but I was too stressed out and too scared to find out it was something really bad or worse that I will never be able to conceive. :( 

Ill be ringing my doctors office later to make an appointment to get my labs done. Hopefully the end of this month or early next month. I just gotta bite the bullet yall! Happy Tuesday everyone! <3


----------



## Zoboe95

Poas again :bfp: ...it was an accident honest :winkwink: ...swear its getting darker by the minute! Will of course check in, still dont really believe I am anyway!! ...tried to get an frer earlier, but none of the local shops had any!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180313_150359.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe - holy crap!!!! Ahhhh Im so happy for you luckyyy haha thats amazing!! Did you book a doc visit yet?

Die - Still waiting. Didnt test yet today, but for fun here is a test from yesterday :( alongside an OPK. I have a physical tomorrow and Im gonna ask her to do a blood pregnancy test.

Another snow day from work :) after I shovel and try some snowboard tricks in the backyard Ill turn the laptop on to type more.
 



Attached Files:







BC61FD7F-D8EC-42FF-BFAB-3E1B839881BE.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Zoboe95

LeeMcMee said:


> Zoboe - holy crap!!!! Ahhhh Im so happy for you luckyyy haha thats amazing!! Did you book a doc visit yet?
> 
> Good luck for your physical, fx!!
> 
> 
> Haven't booked a doc visit yet, no idea how it works in UK (I'm on my 2nd month of trying for my first, only came of microgynon in January!) I'm only 3 weeks and 5 days at the moment, so I wouldn't have thought they would want to see me yet would they?? ...also not sure when to tell my mum!! She will be so excited, but its a bit awkward, because the nursery she manages have literally this week offered me a job!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Gotta shovel but just wanted to say AF FINALLY came 4 days late. I&#8217;m happy tho cuz I could tell now I wasn&#8217;t pregnant but I wanted to start my next cycle. Be back in a bit


----------



## Dream143r

Zoboe95 - Your eggo is preggo!


----------



## Zoboe95

It still doesn't feel real! ...I think its because I feel normal, and have just had the most normal couple of days. We're decorating, so I've just spent 2 days stripping wallpaper in the bedroom...I'm sure that soon enough it will all feel real. I also think that because only me and oh know (and all you guys obviously) i don't talk about it anywhere except at home with him, and that's a bit weird! ...it's also very very early days!!


----------



## Nixnax

Wow zoboe thats some great progression.

Sorry af got you Lee, at least now you can temp, find out when you ovulate and learn your true LP and you wont be left guessing like this month.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe - When I got prego 10 years ago (had a MC), about a week after I got a BFP I called my doc and just had her also check and she confirmed. I forget what she told me back then, but I think just to find a gyno or something. You can just call them and let them know and ask when you should come in. As far as the job goes, I would take it and not say anything until you're a few months in. Even with my job now that's my plan. I'm not telling them I'm trying and I wont tell them I'm pregnant until a few months in.

Nix - Thanks and true! I have to grab my thermometer I bought and keep it by my bed.

I'm actually relieved that AF came because at this point I felt like I wasn't pregnant. I'm 24DPO today and CD33 (but now at CD1). AF was either 10 days late (if counting by O date) or 4 days late. I'm figuring 4 days late.

Anywho, I'm actually glad like I said because now my body will be on a real cycle. After ending my BCP Jan 29th I only have had 1 withdrawel bleed. Now I have a full blown period, horrible cramps and all. Onto the next cycle :) hopefully this one is the one. Weird thing is, I used a pregnancy calculator and put in today's date for AF and if I get pregnant my due date would be December 18th, which is weird cuz our 3 year old niece was born Dec 20.

Some pix from today's snow storm. I tried working on tricks in the backyard, but the snow was TOO thick lol.
 



Attached Files:







29178861_10155659703364563_6803864848645557589_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7









29133188_10155659656429563_8350926341499763207_n.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoneWanderer

AF finally through with me, and gone off to bother some other poor soul (you, Lee? Sorry - I should have kept her - though glad you're feeling positive about getting it out of the way!) for the next four weeks.

So, CD5, and here's where the real work begins again ;)


----------



## Zoboe95

Booked a docs appointment for this afternoon, another clear positive this morning, but I forgot to take a photo! ...until today I've had no symptoms to suggest anything...in the last hour they've hit me like a brick wall! ...I'm doing the food shop at the moment, and been walking round the whole time really craving a chocolate muffin
...just sat down in the cafe with a chocolate muffin, and the smell of it is making me feel sick! ...what's that all about?! Also yawned my way round the shop, I could literally curl up here and have a nap!


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - my HEDD for this cycle is December 14th. We would be pretty close if we're successful. 

Zoboe95 - Yay exciting, can't wait to hear how your appointment goes.


----------



## Zoboe95

Appointment was pretty pointless to be honest! He took my blood pressure, and gave me the details to ring for a midwife appointment but that was about it!


----------



## Dream143r

awww sorry it wasn't more exciting.

Plenty of more interesting appointments to come I'm sure


----------



## LeeMcMee

LoneWanderer said:


> AF finally through with me, and gone off to bother some other poor soul (you, Lee? Sorry - I should have kept her - though glad you're feeling positive about getting it out of the way!) for the next four weeks.
> 
> So, CD5, and here's where the real work begins again ;)

hahaha too funny. yes I was relieved to have her arrive because by this time I could tell I wasn't pregnant and I wanted to get onto my next cycle! also just feel better having a real period after only having a withdrawel bleed.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe - Glad you went though and trust me it's better that you went and they will figure out the due date and want to keep track. I was at my regular physical today with my new doc and to clarify I said, "So if I DO get pregnant before I see you next, I will just call once I get a positive test?" and she was all matter-of-fact like, "Oh YES". Your doc will be keeping tracking of all your pregnancy things and will want to probably see you here and there. Ask your midwife (once you get one) all these things. Definitely should go like you did though :) sorry it's not more fun, they just don't have anything to really check yet since the baby is oh so itty bitty. That's so strange that you didn't really have symptoms until you got your BFP. I guess that's a good thing though haha less to deal with.

Dream - Wouldn't that be something if we were due around the same time?! My bff is just starting to try now and just had her AF a few days ago, so she would also be due around the same time if she gets pregnant. I had her join this forum. 

Die - Where are you?!


----------



## Zoboe95

Last month I had so many symptoms, oh was sure I was preggo, but it was all from me coming off bcp...this month, I don't even know what made me test, I just decided to one morning, and bam there it was! My mum is coming round tonight and I'm going to really struggle not to tell her! I will tell here asap, but dad is away on busineas in Norway, and I want to tell them together really! We're so close though, wouldn't surprise me if she guesses!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe95 said:


> Last month I had so many symptoms, oh was sure I was preggo, but it was all from me coming off bcp...this month, I don't even know what made me test, I just decided to one morning, and bam there it was! My mum is coming round tonight and I'm going to really struggle not to tell her! I will tell here asap, but dad is away on busineas in Norway, and I want to tell them together really! We're so close though, wouldn't surprise me if she guesses!

Oh man it will definitely be hard not to tell! I'm sure you're glowing as well haha if she doesn't figure it out, how long are you going to wait to tell?


----------



## Diedrek

Hey girls! Im so excited we have one bfp in the group! Really hoping for more! Been having a rough few days I decided not to take opks today cause Im just over it. Temps not rising after positives anyways. Thinking until I get regulated opks just will not work.. I do have thyroid test and hormone bloodwork in a few weeks though. So thats good because I cant go forward not knowing. If it turns out that theres something majorly wrong Ill breakdown and then deal with it after ;) Still at work so Ill catch up later today <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Hey girls! IÂm so excited we have one bfp in the group! Really hoping for more! Been having a rough few days I decided not to take opks today cause IÂm just over it. Temps not rising after positives anyways. Thinking until I get regulated opks just will not work.. I do have thyroid test and hormone bloodwork in a few weeks though. So thatÂs good because I canÂt go forward not knowing. If it turns out that thereÂs something majorly wrong IÂll breakdown and then deal with it after ;) Still at work so IÂll catch up later today <3

I know it's scary in the bit before you have all the tests done. You think the worst - I did anyway - like what if they say it's game over, that it'll never happen, that something really serious is wrong? But in truth, in all the stories I've read on here and elsewhere, I've never heard of a hopeless case. Even folk with blocked tubes and low reserves and no progesterone and a host of health issues, still find their answer out there eventually. There's basically _always_ something they can do, once they know what the cause is they can put it right. Could be as simple as not making the right chemicals at the right time - a pill, a shot, a bit of extra help here and there - and you'll have the best chance you can give yourself. It's a positive thing, even if it doesn't feel it at the time.

I was gutted, briefly, when I was told I didn't ovulate. OH was fine, but I wasn't - felt like I wasn't working properly, got me a bit down. BUT then we got onto what could make me ovulate - and as it happens, its working - and now I feel I have as good a chance as anyone else. So honestly, I do think when you have some answers you will feel better - I hope so, anyway. :hugs:


----------



## Zoboe95

LeeMcMee said:


> Oh man it will definitely be hard not to tell! I'm sure you're glowing as well haha if she doesn't figure it out, how long are you going to wait to tell?

Hopefully I can tell them both early next week. Dad will be back on Friday, but they are both going away for the weekend straight after he gets back, so probably either Sunday eve, or early next week. I don't think mum noticed tonight, I feel more yawny than glowy, but she had had a stressful day at work, so probably wasn't taking quite as much notice as usual!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - Glad to hear from ya! :D

Zoboe - Are you gonna do something cute to tell them? I always think about ways to tell them. I have a pair of baby mittens I'm gonna give to DH to tell him (to go along with our snowboarding) and I also JUST bought a bib on amazon with a snowboarder on it and it says iShred so gonna give him both. No idea for parents yet. Well I have several ideas and it all depends on when I get pregnant cuz my mom and stepdad live across the country during the winter, so I wont see them in person until June. So the closer to June I get pregnant the better cuz I will be anxious to tell them and don't wanna have to do it over the phone. I want to record their reaction. I love watching those videos.

Well what am I supposed to do now that I can't take HCGs yet?! LOL I'm gonna be so damn bored. I started temping this morning for the first time even though I still have my period. Wanted to see how it fluctuates from now till the next AF (IF I get it). In a few days I'll start with OPKs just to get an early start in case. DH was anxious to 'start trying' yesterday haha it was funny cuz I said "Well my period came, so now we have to start everything alllllllllll over" and he said "why don't we start now?" (being all sexy) and I got all serious like "Well technically I wont get pregnant cuz I have my period right now, but.... ok sorry let's just go have fun!" and so we did LOL poor guy was probably like "ummm I just wanna bang" lol so I will keep busy with that as well ;)

Out of work now and heading home!


----------



## Zoboe95

Hahaha I think oh is kinda gutted it happened so quick for us, he didn't get to try as much as he thought he would!! 

I've had a few ideas, but not really sure...I was way too excited telling oh, and just thrust a positive test at him! 

In terms of parents, a local shop had a really cute mug saying 'only the best mums get upgraded to nans' should have bought it then and there, they haven't got it any more!! Not sure on other ideas at the moment!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe95 said:


> Hahaha I think oh is kinda gutted it happened so quick for us, he didn't get to try as much as he thought he would!!
> 
> I've had a few ideas, but not really sure...I was way too excited telling oh, and just thrust a positive test at him!
> 
> In terms of parents, a local shop had a really cute mug saying 'only the best mums get upgraded to nans' should have bought it then and there, they haven't got it any more!! Not sure on other ideas at the moment!

You could definitely find something like that on amazon! Thats a cute lil quote


----------



## CanadianMoose

LoneWanderer said:


> CanadianMoose said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responses, GYN said it's probably linning, it can happen some cycles if it gets thick and unstable due to hormone fluxes. However, my blood tests for Lh TSH prolactin and all that other stuff looks good and in great range. Which I'm relieved cause my mom has bad thyroid issues(Hashimotos diesease) so to hear my thyroid is doing great is a huge relief. Next is the HSG test at the beginning of next cycle and husband's SA to be done. Although, I'm getting some answers about what's going on nothing has be done or explained about the "enlarged ovary" and if that's the underlying cause of the infertility. I don't even know what she purposes to do about it.
> 
> Good luck with the HSG. You do get some pretty valuable information from it so it is definitely worth it, and I don't think everyone's experience is even half as bad as mine was. And they say you have a better chance in the few months after, as it forces your tubes open so there's plenty of room for the little swimmers to navigate.Click to expand...

I really hope this is the case cause I have a feeling this is the reason why we are not successful..that and the possibility of the enlarged ovary blocking path way til it's too late for egg.


----------



## CanadianMoose

LeeMcMee said:


> CanadianMoose said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responses, GYN said it's probably linning, it can happen some cycles if it gets thick and unstable due to hormone fluxes. However, my blood tests for Lh TSH prolactin and all that other stuff looks good and in great range. Which I'm relieved cause my mom has bad thyroid issues(Hashimotos diesease) so to hear my thyroid is doing great is a huge relief. Next is the HSG test at the beginning of next cycle and husband's SA to be done. Although, I'm getting some answers about what's going on nothing has be done or explained about the "enlarged ovary" and if that's the underlying cause of the infertility. I don't even know what she purposes to do about it.
> 
> I have hypothyroidism and it has made me gain weight and have high cholesterol it sucks. Im on daily medication for it so thats nice that you dont have it.Click to expand...


What were your level for your thyroid Lee? I'm wondering if I have that because my mom said I was on the low scale at 2.5(3.5?) for it.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Zoboe95 said:


> Hahaha I think oh is kinda gutted it happened so quick for us, he didn't get to try as much as he thought he would!!
> 
> I've had a few ideas, but not really sure...I was way too excited telling oh, and just thrust a positive test at him!
> 
> In terms of parents, a local shop had a really cute mug saying 'only the best mums get upgraded to nans' should have bought it then and there, they haven't got it any more!! Not sure on other ideas at the moment!

I wish I had bought it when I saw it and saved it for when we get pregnant, but I saw the "keep calm" tee shirt but with a fun twist. It said " I CAN'T keep calm, I'm going to be a GRANDMA!", Haha I fucking loved it... can't find it anywhere now... :cry:


----------



## Nixnax

A ha ha Lee, keep practicing. Practice makes perfect.

Die - are you temping orally or vaginally? I cant remember. I do it vaginally, less room for error. Hope you see some movement soon


----------



## Zoboe95

CanadianMoose said:


> I wish I had bought it when I saw it and saved it for when we get pregnant, but I saw the "keep calm" tee shirt but with a fun twist. It said " I CAN'T keep calm, I'm going to be a GRANDMA!", Haha I fucking loved it... can't find it anywhere now... :cry:

Aah that sounds a good one too!!


----------



## Zoboe95

I walk my parents dogs most days, and I didn't realise how scared I would be of them jumping on my tummy! Lovely Freddie is only a year old, and a mega fan of cuddles, he gets so excited when I arrive, he just wants to say hello, but it scares me now!


----------



## Diedrek

Zobo- I love that quote!!! To be honest Ive never thought about how to tell my people. But I bet Id probably do the same and just run to my SO with the test haha. Its sweet to do something special for the grandparents though!! Its just exciting isnt it?? Eek!! :happydance:

Lee- The snowboarding baby thing is honestly the CUTEST idea!!! Its so perfect for you guys! Aw man I cant wait until you get to do this and post pics!! <3 Ive never bought anything baby related lol. I just cant bring myself to do it! . I think its amazing to be like that and have something as a positive reminder and something to look forward to!! Im a little jealous to be honest!!

Nix- Orally.. and I agree I cant wait to switch!! Ive been waiting for a new cycle to make the switch though. Hopefully I wont have to wait too much longer but yes my temps are all over the damn place! Especially since its been so cold here lately, that hasnt helped. But thanks girl <3 I just want a +opk and a temp spike! Not too much to ask for right ..? Haha. I hope your dads doing much better <3

Wanderer- Wow thank you!!!! Did your doctor ever give you an answer on why you dont ovulate? Exactly what you wrote is how Ive been feeling. Ive put it off for TOO long now because the what ifs. The biggest being what if we get the news I am inferitle and just simply can never bear my own child. I know that would be such a stretch but Im honestly terrified itll end my ttc days :( But Im starting small! Will start with my ths and hormone panel because I feel its one of those culprits and hopefully an easy fix! She also has me booked for another ultrasound around the same time just to check up. My U/S have always looked great though so Im not too worried about that. I had to do it for a few weeks in hopes I can use this time to calm down and stop freaking out about it. FX for that to work =D 

Not much going on with me lately. Temp went down again. Woke up to it 60 degrees in the house and I was shivering! Wish my OH wouldve let me put the heat on last night :( He said if I really needed to that I could but hed have to sleep in the guest room with the fan and window open. Poor guy has had a stomach bug these last two days. Hes finally going back to work today so its been rough at home with all the bodily fluids ha, gross! Anyways I just wish Id freaking pop an eggy out cause Im getting impatient! Work is crazy though so I gotta get back to it and Ill check in with you girls later :) Hows everybodys day going? Work, school, anything keeping you busy today?


----------



## Zoboe95

Diedrik I so need something to keep me busy!! I start a new job in 2 weeks working at the nursery my mum manages (great timing, not sure how that will go down) ...at the moment I spend way too many hours thinking!! Have just been for a nice dog walk in the sunshine though :) enjoy work!


----------



## LeeMcMee

CanadianMoose said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadianMoose said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responses, GYN said it's probably linning, it can happen some cycles if it gets thick and unstable due to hormone fluxes. However, my blood tests for Lh TSH prolactin and all that other stuff looks good and in great range. Which I'm relieved cause my mom has bad thyroid issues(Hashimotos diesease) so to hear my thyroid is doing great is a huge relief. Next is the HSG test at the beginning of next cycle and husband's SA to be done. Although, I'm getting some answers about what's going on nothing has be done or explained about the "enlarged ovary" and if that's the underlying cause of the infertility. I don't even know what she purposes to do about it.
> 
> I have hypothyroidism and it has made me gain weight and have high cholesterol it sucks. Im on daily medication for it so thats nice that you dont have it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were your level for your thyroid Lee? I'm wondering if I have that because my mom said I was on the low scale at 2.5(3.5?) for it.Click to expand...

I just went onto my patient portal to check. I THINK it was found in 2014 because that's when my online records go back to. It showed I was 3.35 then 3.40 a few months later, then I must have been on meds because like 6 months later it was 0.72 and range is 0.358-3.740 (mclU/ml)

In July 2017 (last time my blood was drawn), I see these results which are set up different than the others: 

T3 UPTAKE 19 (Low) Range: 22-35 (%) 
F T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL 14.3 (High) Range: 4.5-12.0 (mcg/dL)

I have been taking Levothyroxine daily since.


----------



## LeeMcMee

CanadianMoose said:


> Zoboe95 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha I think oh is kinda gutted it happened so quick for us, he didn't get to try as much as he thought he would!!
> 
> I've had a few ideas, but not really sure...I was way too excited telling oh, and just thrust a positive test at him!
> 
> In terms of parents, a local shop had a really cute mug saying 'only the best mums get upgraded to nans' should have bought it then and there, they haven't got it any more!! Not sure on other ideas at the moment!
> 
> I wish I had bought it when I saw it and saved it for when we get pregnant, but I saw the "keep calm" tee shirt but with a fun twist. It said " I CAN'T keep calm, I'm going to be a GRANDMA!", Haha I fucking loved it... can't find it anywhere now... :cry:Click to expand...

Here you go :) click the link

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...cant+keep+calm+im+,aps,434&crid=1TEOTHSH2LO8X

I have a hoodie that I bought myself when I was engaged that was bedazzled on the back and says, "I can't keep calm I'm getting married!" DH isn't a big fan of it anymore cuz I think he thinks it looks like I'm on the market if I wear it LOL! I have worn it and he's like "but I mean... youre married now" and I say "I just love the hoodie, it's comfortable haha"


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - I love that attitude. Way to stay positive!

I have cute little onesies to announce to DH and the grandparents. DH's says something along the lines of "Just as cute as my daddy". I bought it so long ago and can't remember the exact quote but its super cute. I also got 1 for each set of grandparents, also can't remember what they say. Just hoping and praying I actually get to dig them out of the back of my closet one day and give them out.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

So I have been totally 'MIA' and missed all the updates from you girls. I have a very early flight tomorrow, so need to wake up around 3 am. I will try to catch up with the thread after I finish packing and post some replies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> So I have been totally 'MIA' and missed all the updates from you girls. I have a very early flight tomorrow, so need to wake up around 3 am. I will try to catch up with the thread after I finish packing and post some replies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!!

Been wondering where you were! Rest up for that flight and just check in when you can :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Off to bed I go, but wanted to show you guys 2 things from my FF app. First is my chart cuz Im temping now woohoo! Second is my month of March symptoms cuz see the days Im fertile? Obviously its when we are having another couple sleep over that Friday to Saturday cuz Saturday us 4 are driving 3 hours to New Hampshire to snowboard at another mointain we like. I wasnt gonna tell DH when I O, but I did in a funny way like soooo see those highlighted squares in green? Those are some good days for us and of course do you see WHEN they are? He laughed and said we can on Sunday haha 

Ok night! Reply tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







48FAFB16-E744-4F9F-9E1D-328C66A80D3C.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 4









36E1EE0B-EF96-42A5-8C16-0AC8F9D6201E.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Off to bed I go, but wanted to show you guys 2 things from my FF app. First is my chart cuz I&#8217;m temping now woohoo! Second is my month of March symptoms cuz see the days I&#8217;m fertile? Obviously it&#8217;s when we are having another couple sleep over that Friday to Saturday cuz Saturday us 4 are driving 3 hours to New Hampshire to snowboard at another mointain we like. I wasn&#8217;t gonna tell DH when I O, but I did in a funny way like &#8220;soooo see those highlighted squares in green? Those are some good days for us and of course do you see WHEN they are?&#8221; He laughed and said &#8220;we can on Sunday haha&#8221;
> 
> Ok night! Reply tomorrow :)


Lee - snap, we have the same dates. You&#8217;ve got time after the weekend to get busy also. We&#8217;ll be counting dpo&#8217;s together this month
 



Attached Files:







F7B57DFE-58A9-4BE5-980D-113382233E18.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Hopefully you guys can get creative *wink, nudge* to get those BDs in during your fertile window.


----------



## Diedrek

Yay lady it&#8217;s packing time!!!! Glad to see you&#8217;re doing good!

Lee- Hell yes for temping!!! Woohoo! Damn girl you&#8217;re temps are nice and warm =D My temps are usually 96.8-97.1 haha. It&#8217;s actually soo much better to have a higher temp! Definitely not progesterone issues with you mama <3 I love it!! I can&#8217;t wait to stalk your chart!!

Now who wants to tell us lovely charters how to attach it into a siggy?? Please :)

My temps have been staying low but it&#8217;s a shocking 43 degrees outside and about 56 in my house this morning. Plus I woke up to the fan on above us. Needless to say, I was freezing. If I didn&#8217;t care about this as much as I do I&#8217;d switch my method of temping tomorrow! I just wanted this cycle to end one day or another and start over. Too much to ask for? Ha! Tell my body that lol. Oh well just living my life aka working like a dog :( But it&#8217;s FRIDAY!! Thank god <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Wanderer- Wow thank you!!!! Did your doctor ever give you an answer on why you don&#8217;t ovulate? Exactly what you wrote is how I&#8217;ve been feeling. I&#8217;ve put it off for TOO long now because the what if&#8217;s. The biggest being &#8220;what if&#8221; we get the news I am inferitle and just simply can never bear my own child. I know that would be such a stretch but I&#8217;m honestly terrified it&#8217;ll end my ttc days :( But I&#8217;m starting small! Will start with my ths and hormone panel because I feel it&#8217;s one of those culprits and hopefully an easy fix! She also has me booked for another ultrasound around the same time just to check up. My U/S have always looked great though so I&#8217;m not too worried about that. I had to do it for a few weeks in hopes I can use this time to calm down and stop freaking out about it. FX for that to work =D

Nope, they didn't seem concerned at all. Which is weird I guess - but it's not their job to learn why, just to fix the issue. Guess that's the NHS for you, no funding for extras, just the thing you turned up for. Just assuming my hormones aren't like most people's.

Even in the worst case scenarios, there's pretty much always a way forward. But until you have the answers, you can't start taking those steps. Could honestly be just some small imbalance that they can correct, and give you the best chance possible. Besides, if you've already had the ultrasound, that's where they spot a lot of stuff, so if you look fine in there there's probably nothing major physically - more likely something with your chemistry, and that's perfectly correctable. :D

Medical stuff makes me anxious, but I've learned I give myself all manner of symptoms and stresses in worrying about appointments and procedures and results. Which probably didn't help with the TTC thing! It's a vicious cycle. I broke it with two thoughts that I have to work to keep in my head most of the time - 'it will happen if and when it is meant to', and 'this too, will pass'.



AFM, only cd7 here, just finished the clomid round. MUCH better this time, slept properly. Woke up a bit hot most days and the odd hot flush in the day, but nothing like last month. Almost haven't noticed I've taken owt - aside from weird eyes first few days, it's been alright. So now I'm wondering if it's even working this month hahaha! 

The weather is dire here, three days of solid rain. There's currently a large, old tabby cat in my kitchen, sheltering from the rain. It's not our cat. It lives up the road, but it assumes every house on the street belongs to it and goes where it pleases. It was howling at our door this morning, it knows we're soft touches. I feel a bit mean putting it in the kitchen instead of in here with me and the fire... But I'm not entirely convinced it doesn't have fleas, and don't want it on the sofa.

We've got a large package from Amazon recently, so the Preseed is here, the many, many HPTs are here, and lovely OH threw in a surprise pack of cute stickers for my diary - he's a sweetie. My mother's bought me a BBT thermometer, need to go collect that from her. Not sure it will help but hell, it's another thing to track with a sweet graph in my book!! 

Got my appointment for day21 bloods sent over - but STILL no ultrasound appts. First one should be cd12 - in just five days!! Guarantee they cock it up again. I'll chase them up this afternoon if I can get through on the phone. Might send OH to pester them on his lunch break too haha...


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> Off to bed I go, but wanted to show you guys 2 things from my FF app. First is my chart cuz Im temping now woohoo! Second is my month of March symptoms cuz see the days Im fertile? Obviously its when we are having another couple sleep over that Friday to Saturday cuz Saturday us 4 are driving 3 hours to New Hampshire to snowboard at another mointain we like. I wasnt gonna tell DH when I O, but I did in a funny way like soooo see those highlighted squares in green? Those are some good days for us and of course do you see WHEN they are? He laughed and said we can on Sunday haha
> 
> Ok night! Reply tomorrow :)
> 
> 
> Lee - snap, we have the same dates. Youve got time after the weekend to get busy also. Well be counting dpos together this monthClick to expand...

Oh how funny is that!! wow!! yeah we will after as well. I only told him cuz if I came onto him that weekend he would be like "Cody and Megan are here, we can't" because they're in the room directly next to ours lol. That will be fun to compare symptoms at the same days


----------



## LeeMcMee

Dream - Haha I will definitely come up with some creative ways! I joke with him, being NOT sexy, and I was like "Maybe if you just finish into a cup and I'll get a turkey baster" LOL I'm not appropriate.

Die - Hehe maybe that's why I'm always cold, cuz my body runs hot lol. I had no idea that having a high temp was a good thing. 

Well TGIF!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey die - Im struggling to remember but I you go into FF and share my calendar, it gives you a code to copy. Then on here in user control panel on the left hand side you can edit signature and put the code in. I think its the bb something code you need.

Wanderer - I agree the NHS can be great for some things, but horrendous for others. It can be very frustrating. I have private health care but I wish it covered fertility. Fertility is considered a lifestyle choice! I think that is utter pants to be honest.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nixnax said:


> Hey die - IÂm struggling to remember but I you go into FF and share my calendar, it gives you a code to copy. Then on here in user control panel on the left hand side you can edit signature and put the code in. I think itÂs the bb something code you need.
> 
> Wanderer - I agree the NHS can be great for some things, but horrendous for others. It can be very frustrating. I have private health care but I wish it covered fertility. Fertility is considered a lifestyle choice! I think that is utter pants to be honest.

Can't really complain too much when it's free, hey? ;) God bless the NHS, seriously, they work miracles on a less than acceptable budget... but my god does it have some serious issues to work on! A lifestyle choice? Ha! See how quick the human race vanishes when we all start making the 'lifestyle choice' not to repopulate. FFS. Insurers will do anything to avoid paying for anything though.


----------



## CanadianMoose

So I know I ovulated but as to when not sure...I get to take my progesterone blood test Monday and send that in and then wait for period to start so I can set up HSG test. Here's hoping I don't get it and I've just been ovulating weirdly


----------



## Nixnax

LoneWanderer said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hey die - IÂm struggling to remember but I you go into FF and share my calendar, it gives you a code to copy. Then on here in user control panel on the left hand side you can edit signature and put the code in. I think itÂs the bb something code you need.
> 
> Wanderer - I agree the NHS can be great for some things, but horrendous for others. It can be very frustrating. I have private health care but I wish it covered fertility. Fertility is considered a lifestyle choice! I think that is utter pants to be honest.
> 
> Can't really complain too much when it's free, hey? ;) God bless the NHS, seriously, they work miracles on a less than acceptable budget... but my god does it have some serious issues to work on! A lifestyle choice? Ha! See how quick the human race vanishes when we all start making the 'lifestyle choice' not to repopulate. FFS. Insurers will do anything to avoid paying for anything though.Click to expand...

Ha ha I know right. A lifestyle choice. Its part of being a woman, most want to be mothers, thats what we are on this planet to do. Its not really a lifestyle choice, its nature.


----------



## LeeMcMee

La la la Im bored &#128514; I started OPK testing yesterday so that I can start comparing. Going to the inlaws today for St. Patricks Day boiled dinner. Feeling good about this month even though Im not ovulating yet. Just staying positive, no pun intended lol I like the Flo app btw cuz it tells you every day how many days till ovulation. No updates tho here yet. I a week when I ovulate Ill start symptom spotting.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Right, I've got me one of these digital BBT thermometer jobbies. Now, I'm on CD8 today - is it totally pointless measuring temps this cycle, will I learn anything at all from the results, or should I just start at the next cycle day one in a month?

Cheers all :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

My baby :D this is Jax. He is almost 4 and hes a shih-poo (shih tzu and poodle). He was weirded out with me trying to get a pic of him today around some props I set up, so instead he ended up here with 1 prop and a Boston Celtics bow tie lol. This is my life lol
 



Attached Files:







8449073C-BAB5-46FD-A53E-AF34A0FF9BF5.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww LeeMcMee I'm sat watching oh and brother cut the wood to build a table, its surprisingly entertaining!! :winkwink: ...still testing every day even though I know its positive :shrug: just waiting to tell the parents when I finally get them in the house at the same time! My too fur babies are away with the parents this weekend, we have one fox red Labrador who is a total poser, and a rescue beagle cross, who is so lovely but so so stubborn!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180227_143431.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20180315-WA0002.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Diedrek

Happy St Patty&#8217;s y&#8217;all =D We plan to be super boring & just get Chinese takeout. Will be staying in tonight obviously cause my guy still isn&#8217;t feeling quite right yet. Thank goodness for no real ovulation right now! Always a plus to everything I guess. 

I&#8217;m loving all the fur baby pictures!!! Ahh I wish I could put mine up! Damn all the secrecy in ttc. Still never heard anything about my account so for now I&#8217;m just going to keep layin as low as possible lol. 

Wish I had some positive tests or temps to obsess over because I&#8217;m bored too! Oh well .. learning to be patient up in here :) Have a good St Patrick&#8217;s day everybody <3


----------



## CanadianMoose

We stayed home and chilled out, he cooked ravioli and we had Irish cream muftins for breakfast. I woke up to some Celtic music and now snuggled down with hubs and the fur babies for the night. Started having big globs of creamy cm so here's hoping!


----------



## CanadianMoose

LoneWanderer said:


> Right, I've got me one of these digital BBT thermometer jobbies. Now, I'm on CD8 today - is it totally pointless measuring temps this cycle, will I learn anything at all from the results, or should I just start at the next cycle day one in a month?
> 
> Cheers all :)

I would still measure, the more info you have the better idea you'll have for what's "normal"


----------



## Diedrek

Wanderer- I didn&#8217;t start temping until the two days before af ended or something like that. Definitely worth starting and not stopping for sure. I know some don&#8217;t temp during af and some do. I plan to just so I can see the pattern every cycle during my whole cycle. Even though yours will probably be more normal than mine haha.

Lee- Speaking of temping ... =D How is yours going so far??

All the fur babies!! I&#8217;m cuddling one of my two right now :) 

I also think my cm is becoming more fertile (watery) and I had a +opk this morning and an almost + just now. I drank a protein shake though with a one hour urine hold though so it could be fainter than it is. Or it&#8217;s going to blaze soon if I start to see ewcm which I would expect to see following this watery cm. Who knows I&#8217;m kind of over it at this point but I refuse to give up so I&#8217;m just like meh it is what it is. I didn&#8217;t even temp this morning because I woke up two hours after I usually would. And my temp was high so I&#8217;m just gonna let it go for today. SO and I just finished watching Mother. Has anybody seen it??? There&#8217;s one part that just irks the ttc in me until I googled the explanation to this movie cause I was THAT confused! Now I get it but I swear me and my man were screaming at the tv we were so angry about one part haha.


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - the more stats you have the better, I would start right away.

Here's my boy. I have a Russian Blue girl as well but shes camera shy.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-19 at 9.04.23 AM.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoneWanderer

The battle for an ultrasound scan continues.

It's cd10 today - went quite fast, tbh - and so my first follicle tracking scan should be cycle day 12 - Wednesday.

You're meant to call on cd1 to book your scans, but my cd1 was Friday afternoon after the department shut, and they don't open weekends. So I called cycle day 3 to book scans, and they said they didn't have a referral for me.

So I rang OBGYN, she put referral form in. I called u/s again on cd4 - the Tuesday - and they said 'yep, got the form, you'll get a letter with your appointments'. (I bloody knew she wasn't writing anything down, worked in enough phone-based jobs myself to recognise when someone's not listening or taking down any info).

I wait... and wait... and wait. Today I thought feck it, I'll chase up, maybe the letter's lost in the post. I call and the U/S desk chap answers - 'hi, yes we've got your referral form, it's just been booked in today, is this cycle day one, then?' They didn't even have a record of me calling on cd4!

Honestly, I was fuming! Haha. He was very apologetic and he's gone away to somehow squeeze me into this week's schedule - that won't be easy in the overstretched NHS - and hopefully to give someone a telling off as well. I'm now waiting for a call back with the appts - lets see if it materialises... 

Rant over, anyhow. Back to work for me, hope you're all having a better Monday than me. :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - Very annoying!! I hope they can work you in for you appointments. and hopefully at times that work with your schedule. Arg!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> LoneWanderer - Very annoying!! I hope they can work you in for you appointments. and hopefully at times that work with your schedule. Arg!

Aye, I'm so lucky to work for myself, at least I can shuffle stuff around and head up to the hospital on short notice - though I have to walk there as I don't drive and there's no chance of arranging a lift without a few days advance warning. Plus I've had to give up one client as I can't be consistent on timing lately. But many women would have to skip the scanning part altogether if this happened to them - there are very few bosses understanding enough to give time off on 24/48 hour notice, especially when there's four of these u/s appointments to go to over the course of eight days. :growlmad:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Despite all that kerfuffle, today is now shaping up to be a lovely day. A very dear friend is in town visiting his parents, an unexpected surprise, so we can have a long overdue brew and a catch up this afternoon, and I can totally freak him out by sharing far too much information about my malfunctioning innards hahahahahaha! :happydance::haha:


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies! Have you got room for another? I just signed up here -- long story short, 2 weeks ago pregnancy scare, the hubby kinda took me off guard with how disappointed he was by the neg (children has always been a very open ended question with us). This, of course, led to The Conversation and we deciding to go off BCP to "see what happens". "See what happens" is NOT how it is working out in my Type A brain lol. So here we are and who the heck knows what comes next!

I loooove the fur babies -- I've got 3 of those, which sometimes makes me wonder if we are insane for wanting to add a baby on top of that.

Lone Wandered - sounds like a real pain in the a**, but you still seem to have such an amazing, determined attitude about everything. Well done!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Love the pet pix!

Die - I'm still temping and it seems to have dipped lower. I am now in the 96 range. So I guess it was higher during my AF and now dipped lower. Does it usually get higher during AF? 

Wanderer - Ugh sorry to hear that! That's what I've been going through just to get my old doc office to hand over my medical records to my new doc that I just started seeing. Switched doc offices because my old office was 40 min away and my new one is 10 min (in my city) and it has a midwife. So when are your appointments? Do you know yet?

I'm at CD7 now and I tested last week once with an OPK, but not since. Not even sure why I did lol I was just bored. I'm gonna start testing today and compare strips because I don't trust my cycle still lol. My O day is a week from today.
 



Attached Files:







29432665_10155675655219563_2491398682938931049_n.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee, Die - Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. 

Its been hell last couple of days with moving to his new place. Buy stuff, put it in your vehicle, then drag them down the stairs. And to make the matter worse no wifi at our apartment yet. So being the drama queen, I have declared to get on a flight tomorrow if the wifi situation remain the same. Now I feel bad for DH, he is going through a lot. 

I will reply to all once I get my wifi and use my laptop. I am really slow at typing with my phone. I'm CD10 now, for the last two days I have been testing with opks, all negative, pic attached for fun.
 



Attached Files:







20180318_094640.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Stella2018 said:


> Hi Ladies! Have you got room for another? I just signed up here -- long story short, 2 weeks ago pregnancy scare, the hubby kinda took me off guard with how disappointed he was by the neg (children has always been a very open ended question with us). This, of course, led to The Conversation and we deciding to go off BCP to "see what happens". "See what happens" is NOT how it is working out in my Type A brain lol. So here we are and who the heck knows what comes next!
> 
> I loooove the fur babies -- I've got 3 of those, which sometimes makes me wonder if we are insane for wanting to add a baby on top of that.
> 
> Lone Wandered - sounds like a real pain in the a**, but you still seem to have such an amazing, determined attitude about everything. Well done!

Hey Stella, wanted to chime welcome!!


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - sometimes my temps hang high through and a little after AF before dropping to normal pre-O range. 

Lady_Alysanne - Moving sucks! hope you get some wifi soon!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Dream143r said:


> LeeMcMee - sometimes my temps hang high through and a little after AF before dropping to normal pre-O range.
> 
> Lady_Alysanne - Moving sucks! hope you get some wifi soon!

Thanks dream, I took the liberty to call them up and the fastest they can set up the connection is on Wednesday morning. So I have one more miserable day ahead, and yes, rant completed :cry: 

How are you doing, I know you all been updating. But I just lost track of things last few days.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Dream143r said:
> 
> 
> LeeMcMee - sometimes my temps hang high through and a little after AF before dropping to normal pre-O range.
> 
> Lady_Alysanne - Moving sucks! hope you get some wifi soon!
> 
> Thanks dream, I took the liberty to call them up and the fastest they can set up the connection is on Wednesday morning. So I have one more miserable day ahead, and yes, rant completed :cry:
> 
> How are you doing, I know you all been updating. But I just lost track of things last few days.Click to expand...

Don't worry, I feel behind as well as there have just been tons of posts and lots more people haha but I'm kind of caught up. Everyone's basically just hanging around, except Zoboe who got a BPF :D

I'm a week away from O day, so I'm just temping and testing OPKs impatiently :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Dream143r said:


> LeeMcMee - sometimes my temps hang high through and a little after AF before dropping to normal pre-O range.
> 
> Lady_Alysanne - Moving sucks! hope you get some wifi soon!

Ohhhh ok thanks. First time temping for me. I also don't always do it RIGHT when I open my eyes. Sometimes it's while I'm sitting up in bed and an hour before that got up to tinkle.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So they finally called back this afternoon, I'm there 22nd (cd13), 23rd(cd14), 26th (cd17), 28th (cd19). Near enough, I guess. The chap had the cheek to say 'well you should have called back and chased up when we didn't have your form' - firmly pointed out that I DID! Not quite an apology, but hell, all booked in now.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> Lady_Alysanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream143r said:
> 
> 
> LeeMcMee - sometimes my temps hang high through and a little after AF before dropping to normal pre-O range.
> 
> Lady_Alysanne - Moving sucks! hope you get some wifi soon!
> 
> Thanks dream, I took the liberty to call them up and the fastest they can set up the connection is on Wednesday morning. So I have one more miserable day ahead, and yes, rant completed :cry:
> 
> How are you doing, I know you all been updating. But I just lost track of things last few days.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I feel behind as well as there have just been tons of posts and lots more people haha but I'm kind of caught up. Everyone's basically just hanging around, except Zoboe who got a BPF :D
> 
> I'm a week away from O day, so I'm just temping and testing OPKs impatiently :)Click to expand...

Thanks Lee, yeah I'll do my part of catching up from Wednesday. I have started opks from yesterday. I'm impatient as well, you know we couldn't time this perfect. So if I dont get my surge within next week, I'm out this cycle again. So theres that. Are you keeping ur test strips? I have seen some people do that. I have thrown mine though.

Omg, the first BFP in our thread, can't believe I missed that. Congratulations zoboe!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww thanks lady :) ....don't mean to take over the thread with positive tests, but I just can't resist testing still!! ...we told my parents last night, and they were super excited, but as we thought would happen, mum had already guessed anyway!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LoneWanderer said:


> So they finally called back this afternoon, I'm there 22nd (cd13), 23rd(cd14), 26th (cd17), 28th (cd19). Near enough, I guess. The chap had the cheek to say 'well you should have called back and chased up when we didn't have your form' - firmly pointed out that I DID! Not quite an apology, but hell, all booked in now.

Hi Wanderer, sorry I'm not quite through all the posts, I have seen that you have been waiting to get these appointments. Glad that they were able to squeeze you in, good luck on getting some answers.


----------



## Diedrek

T minus 2 hours and Im home free from this work day! Woo hoo! Thats literally the best thing Ive got going for me today lol. 

Wanderer- Oh man .. that is SUPER frustrating to hear! Ugh! That is good thought that youre able to run over there whenever you need to and not have to schedule so much around it making ttc just that much harder than it should be. I hope it goes smoothly once you do get there though && as always GL &#9829;&#65039;

Lee- Your temp game is strong though ;) Are you having trouble adjusting to it?? It wasnt as hard for me as I thought it would be! From what I see looking at my chart is that I only temped the last two days of af and it was actually my norm for bbt. I had a huge spike the day it ended though so who knows. I actually thought temps went higher during af but I wont know until this cycle ends. Whenever the hell that decides to go down! Glad youre doing good chick &#9829;&#65039;

Lady - Hang in there, love. Ive never had an easy move. Every new house we moved to has been an absolute nightmare with lots of frustrated bickering between my guy and I. It usually ends with takeout or a pizza and a calmness at the end though lol. But we have never gotten to that point easily! It was actually so bad last time I swore that (if we had the extra money to spend) Id hire movers because Im never doing this again. Pizza calmed me down haha!. The no WiFi thing sucks for sure! Do you have decent service there at least for your cell phone? I have Comcast for my internet/cable and theyve always switched us right on over to the new house the same day. One of the few perks and far in between perks with them though. Im glad you got to see him though & I know the moving just honestly sucks and its no way to spend your precious time you get with him. But hopefully you two will get a break in just to sit and eat and enjoy each other. How long will you be there for again?? I know you feel like hauling ass to the airport lol but I say get some dinner and maybe even find a cafe or somewhere that has WiFi for now? Is there anything like that close by? I still vote to BD because that - could turn + tomorrow ;) Good luck & Keep us updated &#9829;&#65039;

Stella- Welcome &#9829;&#65039; How exciting that one little maybe turned into full on (or half way) ttc haha. Its very hard to be relaxed about it and the whole NTNP thing. We did that for a long time until I got a few nasty evaps last year on an hpt. Ever since then weve talked about really going for it and doing all the extras (at home) to conceive. This is actually been my first cycle really trying though. I know you guys are taking the relaxed approach but do you plan to do anything to help with all of this? Using apps or tracking ovulation? This really is a great group of women and i bet I can speak for all of us that we will be cheering you and your OH on during this journey :) Good luck! 

Ok so nothing new here just beyond ready to go home. I am seriously beyond tired at this point and I have no idea why. Slept fine last night as always lol. I will say that my nips HURT you guys. Which isnt normal with no reasoning for it. Aka not sure due to Oing and definitely not from af so what gives! I wonder if I will start a breakthrough bleed or something or that Vitex is giving me nipples from hell. I have no idea but they honestly sting like a biotch! Not sure what I means yet - keep you all updated &#9829;&#65039;

:dust:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoboe95 said:


> Aww thanks lady :) ....don't mean to take over the thread with positive tests, but I just can't resist testing still!! ...we told my parents last night, and they were super excited, but as we thought would happen, mum had already guessed anyway!!

Its about time we get some good news, and BFPs are certainly something that can cheer us up. So how did you tell your parents, anything special? I am assuming your dad is back in town now. And moms can always tell, right? I call it mom intuition.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - thank you dear, moving is the worst. Yes, i have a decent cell connection that is getting me through for now. I will be here till the weekend, leaving next Monday. You know Im just craving for a pizza right now after reading your post. And we only have BD to entertain ourself, lol, but too tired to do that even. Last night DH asked what my opk says (I couldn't help but smile thinking about your old post, when your OH asked the same). Since the test was negative, we didnt DTD.

Cheers on finishing your work for the day, now you can be back and spend some quality time with family. Im sorry, but forgot your CD. What day are you at? Looks like Lee and I are three days apart, I am at CD10.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Random question, anyone fan of "When calls the heart"?


----------



## Stella2018

Thanks for the warm welcome! Yeah, I'm still trying to wrap my head around it -- not even really on my mind a couple of weeks ago and now it's borderline obsessive! I got OPKs initially to figure out my cycle following BCPs but... you know... other ideas on my brain now lol. CD 5 and we'll see how long it goes for!

Zoboe -- Congratulations! That is so exciting!!

Lee -- I'm sorry, one thing I do not understand is the temping bit, so all I can say is good luck! 

Lady -- Moving sucks... except the part where you get to nest (you'll get there!!) And even if it's not the "right" day, it's still a great de-stresser, just sayin'.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, sorry Ive been awol all weekend. I spend most of yesterday hungover. I needed that night outs I dont really drink after ovulation so went a little crazy. 

Where shall I start?! 

Stella -welcome, its always nice to see a new face. Good luck in TTC. This is a good bunch here. 

Lady - ugh moving house Uber sucks. I moved in January and Im not in a hurry to do it again. I feel lost without WiFi. First world problems right there. I completely blew my data allowance in my phone! 

Lee - your temps are coming down nicely, you could know you base line soon. Doesnt tell you until 3DPO, but the lower the better. Gives you more room to play with. Try and temp the second you open your eyes though. I can change a whole degree within 20 mins of being awake. If I wake up late I use a temp adjuster (just google it) and it will work out your most likely real temp. 

Die - ah your body is being mean mean mean. Hope it levels out soon and you can get on it properly

Wanderer - what an absolute mess. Glad they finally got it sorted for you. 

Zoboe - ha ha mothers aye?! They know everything. Mine will be like that. 

Dream - hope youre doing well. Love your kitty. So pretty. 

Loving all the fur babies. I dont have any but really want a pooch. 

Cd8 here, Ive forgotten to do my temp for the last 2 days. Grrrr. Gearing up for a randy and energetic weekend, getting my carbs in ready. Ovulation is such hard work when you have to do it every day, sometimes more than once just to hope to god he can do his business. I always feel drained after.


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Its about time we get some good news, and BFPs are certainly something that can cheer us up. So how did you tell your parents, anything special? I am assuming your dad is back in town now. And moms can always tell, right? I call it mom intuition.

Decided not to go with anything special, and just tell them outright. Not sure why, it just felt the right way to do it. I also cried, but I cry quite regularly at the moment so that's nothing new!! Yes Dad got back Sunday afternoon, and I told them in the evening...he's actually at home for a whole week this week, so I'll spend a lot of time with him which is lovely :) my mum ALWAYS knows when I'm Ill, or have something to tell her...definitely mums intuition! I'm sure that after first scan time will fly by, but at the moment I still feel like its too early to get excited, and time is dragging so much!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

I got my progesterone blood work today, one of the girls was sweet but didn't know how to do it and sat there poking and butchering me up for a few minutes till she was like "omg! I'm hurting you alot aren't I?" I was like, yeah a bit sweetheart but I haves all veins so I get it. Sheran off and got someone else to do it, she was a bit more curt and quick but that's usually how I end up with badly brusied veins. So both arms are looking like I do herione and I came out of there violently ill and was thanking the twist of fate that hubs took the day off from work to get me there and back home.


Other than that just the waiting game for me, and Lady I feel you on the moving and internet drama..trust me one of many reasons I had big problems with my ex was over those two such issues. Lee hope you get you ovulation soon and can be waiting with us, although it's hell, it's still alittle fun each time.

Die sounds like you're in for a good time this week, sorry hun. Lone it's great you got the appointments you need but I would have reported something like that or better yet post a review of the clinic/hospital about your experience warning others..they will start to make people act differently very quickly if they see negative reviews. Zoe I know I said grats already but still always nice to hear and see progression makes us feel apart of your journey which does help the wait of our own. Dream I agree with nix gorgeous cat, my brother just lost his 15 year old seal point, he was a beautiful boy too. Nix WB and Stella welcome!


----------



## Nixnax

CanadianMoose said:


> I got my progesterone blood work today, one of the girls was sweet but didn't know how to do it and sat there poking and butchering me up for a few minutes till she was like "omg! I'm hurting you alot aren't I?" I was like, yeah a bit sweetheart but I haves all veins so I get it. Sheran off and got someone else to do it, she was a bit more curt and quick but that's usually how I end up with badly brusied veins. So both arms are looking like I do herione and I came out of there violently ill and was thanking the twist of fate that hubs took the day off from work to get me there and back home.
> 
> 
> Other than that just the waiting game for me, and Lady I feel you on the moving and internet drama..trust me one of many reasons I had big problems with my ex was over those two such issues. Lee hope you get you ovulation soon and can be waiting with us, although it's hell, it's still alittle fun each time.
> 
> Die sounds like you're in for a good time this week, sorry hun. Lone it's great you got the appointments you need but I would have reported something like that or better yet post a review of the clinic/hospital about your experience warning others..they will start to make people act differently very quickly if they see negative reviews. Zoe I know I said grats already but still always nice to hear and see progression makes us feel apart of your journey which does help the wait of our own. Dream I agree with nix gorgeous cat, my brother just lost his 15 year old seal point, he was a beautiful boy too. Nix WB and Stella welcome!

Hey, oh my that sounds awful. I hate having bloods done when its nice and straight forward. Let alone when they cant do it right. That would have me feel ill as well. Hope she didnt bruise you too much.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Merry Tuesday - so many updates, and I'm rubbish at organised responses. So I'll start with a general thanks all for your appointment responses, general praise for lovely pets, another congrats for Zo, and lots of crossed fingers for everyone.

Moving sucks. All the sympathies. But we're angling to do it ourselves as soon as possible. I can't imagine anything worse than being pregnant in this house. For one thing, the bathroom is downstairs, at the back of the kitchen, as far as it can possibly be from our bedroom. Don't fancy waddling up and down the stairs several times a night haha! Also there's no double glazing so, quite frankly, it's freezing. There was ice INSIDE my windows the other day. That's private renting for you though, bloody landlords. We're saving for a deposit, time we owned our own place.

Hope the hangover's eased, Nix! Good to have some fun every once in a while. TTC can take over entirely - good to remind yourself what its like to relax and let your hair down. I can't drink any more, the three day hangovers do me in. Now my main vice is tea - way, way too much tea hahaha.

Lady - nope, not seen 'When calls the heart'. Lately we are watching reruns of cheesy 90s game show Gladiators, and also OH has got me right into the wrestling even though it's absolutely terrible. We've not been watching much 'proper' telly, not into any box sets right now.

Die - hope the nips improve mate, sounds awful :( Though, I mean, ain't that a good sign...? Hard to know what is and what isn't though, symptoms are so similar for everything.

I've not started temping, we've been getting to bed late and waking up at like 10am. Plus surely the Clomid hot flushes I wake up with are going to affect the results...? However we have brought in Preseed, see if that's the answer for us. Not much to report back from it, except that it's way, way colder than I expected! :shock:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Tried to update previous post but it was having none of it; updated tracking sheet attached for cycle so far.
 



Attached Files:







clomid4.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nixnax

LoneWanderer said:


> Tried to update previous post but it was having none of it; updated tracking sheet attached for cycle so far.

I know what you mean, its takes me so much longer to get over a night out now. I feel like a little old lady. 

I too adore my tea. Ha ha we are so British! Someone tried to poison me with sugar in my tea this morning, tea went straight down the sink, how dare they ruin my Yorkshire tea!! 

I LOVE your charts. They look amazing


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - in today's society customer service is dead. I firmly believe that. Glad you got your appointments booked in any case.

Zoboe95 - I can only speak for myself but I love seeing positive tests. Keeps me motivated and hopeful. So don't feel bad about posting. When one of us succeeds we all succeed. 

Moms 100% know everything. I'm sure mine will know long before I tell her. I had an oopsie and got pregnant my freshman year when I was away at University in another country and she knew without me telling her. Crazy.

AFM - CD14 OPK still negative. FF has my fertile window opening today so we have started the BD. I've got an acupuncture appointment with my ND this afternoon. I really like when the appointments line up right around O time. Helps me gear up emotionally and hopefully physically as well.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-20 at 8.00.09 AM.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nixnax said:


> LoneWanderer said:
> 
> 
> Tried to update previous post but it was having none of it; updated tracking sheet attached for cycle so far.
> 
> I know what you mean, itÂs takes me so much longer to get over a night out now. I feel like a little old lady.
> 
> I too adore my tea. Ha ha we are so British! Someone tried to poison me with sugar in my tea this morning, tea went straight down the sink, how dare they ruin my Yorkshire tea!!
> 
> I LOVE your charts. They look amazingClick to expand...

Do you know, I've been converted away from Yorkshire Tea. I know, I never thought it would happen either. But the Sainsburys Red Label own brand tea is the absolute bomb, seriously. Â£2 for 160 of the buggers and my word, it's good stuff. OH and guests keep going, 'oooh, that's a great brew - Yorkshire? Tetley?' Like nah mate, Sainsburys hahaha


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Thanks ladies for understanding my wifi and moving drama, now on top of it I have got some high temp from last night, not sure if I got the flu or something else.

Stella - So much information you have to wrap around your head, I completely understand. Like you I still dont get the temp part, I am sure when Im ready to give that a go, one of these lovely ladies will guide me along. I get the de-stresser part, normally we dont need the 'right' day, it's just we were too tired last couple of days. We are mostly done now, thinking about a quiet dinner tonight, lets see what happens after that. :winkwink:

Nix - Its hard to stay without internet, at least Im not alone in this. Glad that you had a fun weekend, but hangover are the worst, its the time when I promise never to cross my limit, and then of course I forget it as soon as the hangover is gone. Do you have anything specific plan for next weekend?

Zoboe - If it felt right, that was the special way to go. Great that you can spend a lot of time with your dad this week. I am excited for that scan :happydance: Let us know how you feel.

Canadian - omg, I am sorry you had to go through all that. Sweet of your OH to take the day off and help you through the day. I hope that you feel better today.

Wanderer - Good luck with the moving!! Its a nightmare for sure, but we do it when we need it. Bathroom being so far from bedroom, I cant have that either. So did you start your house hunting yet?
On preseed (sorry if asking tmi), are you doing the external use or the internal use? Won't be a fan of the cold part, but hell, if it helps, will tolerate.

Dream - Im at CD11 with negative opks. Enjoy your acupuncture appointment and :winkwink::winkwink: for more BD.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Wanderer - Good luck with the moving!! Its a nightmare for sure, but we do it when we need it. Bathroom being so far from bedroom, I cant have that either. So did you start your house hunting yet?
> On preseed (sorry if asking tmi), are you doing the external use or the internal use? Won't be a fan of the cold part, but hell, if it helps, will tolerate.

Internal. We're using it coz we never see the EWCM stuff, rather than to, erm, facilitate access lol. It's the easiest thing in the world to do, absolutely no different to putting a tampon in - and just like using one of those medicine syringes - but blimey is it cold at first! Soon goes away but I just wasn't expecting it. We used less than half than they recommend on the box and even that was a little too much - it certainly goes a long way hahaha. Can't say it made anything any different that either of us noticed.

One thing no-one ever mentions with Preseed, I guess because everyone's so keen to use something that apparently works so well that they don't look into the small print - it's tested on animals. Not put us carnivore types off but it has certainly made us think. I know so many vegans and veggies and animal rights types, and even y'all who love your fur babies so much - it might not be the right choice for some people, you know? I've not seen anyone mention it online when talking about Preseed, so thought I would.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Random question, anyone fan of "When calls the heart"?

I haven't heard of this. What is it?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> Lady_Alysanne said:
> 
> 
> Random question, anyone fan of "When calls the heart"?
> 
> I haven't heard of this. What is it?Click to expand...

Its a hallmark tv series, bit cheesy, but I love it.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Wanderer - Glad they finally got you scheduled in. Love the updated journal. I wanna keep one now haha.

Lady - I do keep my OPK strips for that cycle to compare and see when they lines get darker. I like to do that, especially since I'm new at OPKs. I will have to check that show out!

Zoboe - That's funny that your mom already knew, just like you said!

Die - I still have no idea what I'm doing as far as comparing the temps LOL, but I've been getting slightly used to checking it in the morning. I'm wondering if you are in a DPO and the painful nips could be promising :)

Stella - I somehow missed your first post, sorry! Welcome!! :) I don't understand temping either hahaha so anything I can find out I'll post for you lol I just started that last week for the first time, so we will see. Thanks :)

Nix - Thanks for the temping tips! I don't know what anything means, so the more I learn the better. So around 3DPO is when it starts to change? You should totally get a dog :D our pup is our baby. How did you get the code to add your FF chart into your signature? My app doesn't give me the code and I'm wondering if it's because I have the free version. Do you pay for your app?

Canadian - Damn! I had routine blood work done today because I have hypothyroid and high cholesterol and the woman was moving the needle around a little inside and it bruised, which never happens usually. And usually my arm doesn't hurt after, but it did. Then I thought... I guess I can't bitch since I want to give birth and will have to deal with that pain (also will have the epidural) AND they poke you tons while you're pregnant for all different reasons... *sigh* so that will be fun lol 

Dream - Keep us posted with OPK pix :) you have reminded me to go take one now at work. I'm only at CD 7, but I like to get an early start to compare - to + and it keeps me busy hahaha



I guess we are all in the waiting game for the most part... zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LoneWanderer said:


> Lady_Alysanne said:
> 
> 
> Wanderer - Good luck with the moving!! Its a nightmare for sure, but we do it when we need it. Bathroom being so far from bedroom, I cant have that either. So did you start your house hunting yet?
> On preseed (sorry if asking tmi), are you doing the external use or the internal use? Won't be a fan of the cold part, but hell, if it helps, will tolerate.
> 
> Internal. We're using it coz we never see the EWCM stuff, rather than to, erm, facilitate access lol. It's the easiest thing in the world to do, absolutely no different to putting a tampon in - and just like using one of those medicine syringes - but blimey is it cold at first! Soon goes away but I just wasn't expecting it. We used less than half than they recommend on the box and even that was a little too much - it certainly goes a long way hahaha. Can't say it made anything any different that either of us noticed.
> 
> One thing no-one ever mentions with Preseed, I guess because everyone's so keen to use something that apparently works so well that they don't look into the small print - it's tested on animals. Not put us carnivore types off but it has certainly made us think. I know so many vegans and veggies and animal rights types, and even y'all who love your fur babies so much - it might not be the right choice for some people, you know? I've not seen anyone mention it online when talking about Preseed, so thought I would.Click to expand...

Wanderer - thanks for the heads up, wont lie to you, I wasnt sure about internal use, Ill give it a go then. At this moment, I am a bit dry, just after af. Since it will help with no/less EWCM, I wanted to try. I do have it, the EWCM I mean, for couple of days around cd14 or cd15. 
I didnt know about testing on animals either, Im one of those people who hits 'I agree' without reading through it. Definitely, they need to emphasize on that part, just because it seems to work, doesnt mean it will sit with everyone.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> Lady - I do keep my OPK strips for that cycle to compare and see when they lines get darker. I like to do that, especially since I'm new at OPKs. I will have to check that show out!

Now Im mad at myself for throwing them out, lol. Once you have a few, do you mind posting them here? I would like to see the changes. I will keep mine from the next test.


----------



## Stella2018

Lady - that made me laugh. Yeah, i guess one stick isnt anything compared to labor! Good mindset!

Wanderer - am i the only one who thought... "Testing on animals seems odd". Hha. Thanks for the heads up!

Sorry for the short post - busy day at work, no lounging.

Good luck all!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady_Alysanne said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> Lady - I do keep my OPK strips for that cycle to compare and see when they lines get darker. I like to do that, especially since I'm new at OPKs. I will have to check that show out!
> 
> Now Im mad at myself for throwing them out, lol. Once you have a few, do you mind posting them here? I would like to see the changes. I will keep mine from the next test.Click to expand...

of course! I posted some last cycle, but that's hidden deep in here somewhere haha I took 1 today and I have 1 from yesterday and Friday. I'll post those here for now even though I'm not close to O day yet.
 



Attached Files:







28701301_10155679751269563_1848610097592092184_o.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeeMcMee

Oh and I know I'm not pregnant yet and I don't want to jinx, but some of you saw that I had purchased baby mittens a month ago cuz I was HOPING I would be pregnant before we had a vacation in the mountains where we snowboard and I'd tell DH by giving him those... but I wasn't pregnant... I still have those, but I found this and HAD to get it... bought it on Amazon and it's a nice soft and thick material. I'll post the mittens as well to show those who didn't see. I'll be giving DH both of these to tell him I'm prego when the time comes :)

For those who don't know, DH and I snowboard :) and I took a pic of our 2 boards with a child's board we bought for $10 that will eventually be our FB announcement. I took a better pic in the middle of a blizzard last week, posted below. Before it was a pic against the fence with no snow.
 



Attached Files:







29003623_10155676442739563_599645602_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









28450446_10155617871489563_1978124863_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









28943094_10155659735894563_611540378_o.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zoboe95

LeeMcMee that's all so cute! ...no idea how we will announce it yet 

...today my back aches...a lot ...I can't find a comfortable way to sit, stand or lay! But it almost makes me feel more confident, because while I have symptoms, 'little squishy' (long story, but the name stuck) is probably OK! Phoned the midwife team today, but got answer phone, so waiting for a call back some time soon :) haven't really suffered with nausea much yet, but I do find sometimes that I'll be eating, and suddenly look at a certain bit of my food, and think that if I eat that again, I may be sick! Happened yesterday with leftover Chinese, I just couldn't face eating the beef, but could eat the sauce and the rice fine! Pregnancy is weird!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - you're the best. Thanks for posting the tests. 

I have seen your previously posted fence shot, which was cute. With that being said, this one with the snow is simply amazing!! I love all of your snaps, its gonna be something when we do get to announce, right? Ill be asking you for announcement tips, if I do get preggo.

Zoboe - Im super excited for you, cheers for those symptoms. Hoping you get your call back soon and they can get you started on this memorable journey!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Yeah I'm brusied on both sides but not as bad as last time. The one side that got poked alot aches but isn't bruised vein so that's good but the other the lady was a bit rough, but then again I have such small veins they always have a fun time finding them and have to use the butterfly needle. I agree Lee, not looking forward to that with pregnancy but hopefully I'll get a few weeks respite during the first 2 trimesters and near the end I'll be ready for anything. I could post pics later if y'all want to be forwarded of "bad blood drawning" dun DUN DUUUN!


----------



## Nixnax

LoneWanderer said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneWanderer said:
> 
> 
> Tried to update previous post but it was having none of it; updated tracking sheet attached for cycle so far.
> 
> I know what you mean, itÂs takes me so much longer to get over a night out now. I feel like a little old lady.
> 
> I too adore my tea. Ha ha we are so British! Someone tried to poison me with sugar in my tea this morning, tea went straight down the sink, how dare they ruin my Yorkshire tea!!
> 
> I LOVE your charts. They look amazingClick to expand...
> 
> Do you know, I've been converted away from Yorkshire Tea. I know, I never thought it would happen either. But the Sainsburys Red Label own brand tea is the absolute bomb, seriously. Â£2 for 160 of the buggers and my word, it's good stuff. OH and guests keep going, 'oooh, that's a great brew - Yorkshire? Tetley?' Like nah mate, Sainsburys hahahaClick to expand...

Funny you should say that. OH went shopping to Sainsburys yesterday and came back with red label. Its amazing, I have no choice but to agree with you here. Tea is everything. I cant survive without it. I dread having to switch to decaf when I get pregnant


----------



## Nixnax

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Thanks ladies for understanding my wifi and moving drama, now on top of it I have got some high temp from last night, not sure if I got the flu or something else.
> 
> Stella - So much information you have to wrap around your head, I completely understand. Like you I still dont get the temp part, I am sure when Im ready to give that a go, one of these lovely ladies will guide me along. I get the de-stresser part, normally we dont need the 'right' day, it's just we were too tired last couple of days. We are mostly done now, thinking about a quiet dinner tonight, lets see what happens after that. :winkwink:
> 
> Nix - Its hard to stay without internet, at least Im not alone in this. Glad that you had a fun weekend, but hangover are the worst, its the time when I promise never to cross my limit, and then of course I forget it as soon as the hangover is gone. Do you have anything specific plan for next weekend?
> 
> Zoboe - If it felt right, that was the special way to go. Great that you can spend a lot of time with your dad this week. I am excited for that scan :happydance: Let us know how you feel.
> 
> Canadian - omg, I am sorry you had to go through all that. Sweet of your OH to take the day off and help you through the day. I hope that you feel better today.
> 
> Wanderer - Good luck with the moving!! Its a nightmare for sure, but we do it when we need it. Bathroom being so far from bedroom, I cant have that either. So did you start your house hunting yet?
> On preseed (sorry if asking tmi), are you doing the external use or the internal use? Won't be a fan of the cold part, but hell, if it helps, will tolerate.
> 
> Dream - Im at CD11 with negative opks. Enjoy your acupuncture appointment and :winkwink::winkwink: for more BD.

Well I will be ovulating this weekend so I will most likely be staying in all weekend getting busy ha ha. Its the weekend before payday as well so Im too poor to do anything exciting. Most likely just gym and housework. Boooo


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Wanderer - Glad they finally got you scheduled in. Love the updated journal. I wanna keep one now haha.
> 
> Lady - I do keep my OPK strips for that cycle to compare and see when they lines get darker. I like to do that, especially since I'm new at OPKs. I will have to check that show out!
> 
> Zoboe - That's funny that your mom already knew, just like you said!
> 
> Die - I still have no idea what I'm doing as far as comparing the temps LOL, but I've been getting slightly used to checking it in the morning. I'm wondering if you are in a DPO and the painful nips could be promising :)
> 
> Stella - I somehow missed your first post, sorry! Welcome!! :) I don't understand temping either hahaha so anything I can find out I'll post for you lol I just started that last week for the first time, so we will see. Thanks :)
> 
> Nix - Thanks for the temping tips! I don't know what anything means, so the more I learn the better. So around 3DPO is when it starts to change? You should totally get a dog :D our pup is our baby. How did you get the code to add your FF chart into your signature? My app doesn't give me the code and I'm wondering if it's because I have the free version. Do you pay for your app?
> 
> Canadian - Damn! I had routine blood work done today because I have hypothyroid and high cholesterol and the woman was moving the needle around a little inside and it bruised, which never happens usually. And usually my arm doesn't hurt after, but it did. Then I thought... I guess I can't bitch since I want to give birth and will have to deal with that pain (also will have the epidural) AND they poke you tons while you're pregnant for all different reasons... *sigh* so that will be fun lol
> 
> Dream - Keep us posted with OPK pix :) you have reminded me to go take one now at work. I'm only at CD 7, but I like to get an early start to compare - to + and it keeps me busy hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we are all in the waiting game for the most part... zzzzzzzzzz.

Hey, your temps will rise that day after you ovulate, but ff wont say you ovulated until you have had 3 higher temps. So on 3DPO youll get your red lines (cross hairs) showing your base line temp and day you ovulated. 

I think I had to do the Bb code thing on my laptop. I know it was a pain in the arse to do it lol.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Tea is life. I will certainly cut down if successful but can't see me giving it up entirely. I've packed in enough things I love lately hahaha!

New week, new manicure (attached).

Annoying new Clomid development: BDing HURTS. It's seriously uncomfortable, feels like everything inside is low, tight and really sore. Apparently that's normal according to Google. Even the Preseed's not resolving it, though it is helping. This is meant to be the fun bit, dammit!! Still going for every day from post-AF to post-O where possible though, we're bloody troopers:haha: 6 days of the past eight - not bad.

Looking forward to first scan tomorrow, at least then I'll know how this month is progressing. Hoping for earlier O than day 20 this month.

Keeping busy with blogging and article writing this month. Coming up on 50,000 words produced for March - not bad, eh? 

Last night I had the weirdest dream that OH and I were getting married, except at one point he wasn't even him, he was some random old chap I don't know - and I was okay with this - and then he was him again and he pulled a prank on me saying he wasn't going through with it because no-one he knew was there (but his friends and family were hiding under the altar and came crawling out screaming 'surprise'). And I didn't have any shoes on, and I got engine oil on my dress (that was nothing like anything I'd pick for myself) from literally nowhere. But it was generally a good do. Clomid has massively messed up my brain, never dreamed anything til I started taking it.

How you feeling today Zo? And how is everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







nails3.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - adorable announcement ideas, I hope you get to use them all soon!

Zoboe95 - happy you're not too too sick with vomiting and stuff like that.

We use preseed internally but only a fraction of the recommended amount. I don't get much EWCM. So I use 1 or 1 and a half on the syringe provided and that's plenty.

I take daily pics of my OPKs for comparison, so I throw them away once I've read the result. I've kept them for comparison in early cycles when I just started TTC but for me I found that after its dried and sitting for a couple or few days it really doesn't look like how it did at the time the test was taken and completed. It dries differently, sometimes darker sometimes lighter. They're not really meant to be analyzed days later. So I find the pics work better but I understand some ladies prefer or need to see the sticks actually side by side next to each other.

CanadianMoose - I don't know if it's real or if it would help you but a nurse once told me to drink TONS of water before going in for a blood draw and that helps the veins surface better.

LoneWanderer - Gorgeous mani. I miss doing my nails. I started working in the office of a food manufacturing plant about a year ago and you're not allowed to wear polish. If I do then I have to wear gloves all day which is totally annoying and so not worth it.

Well, I'm CD15 today. OPK is a little darker. If I test this evening I'm guessing it will be pretty close and thinking I'll see a positive tomorrow morning. So more BD'ing to come.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-21 at 8.04.30 AM.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix - Thanks for the info!! Couldn't mind out too much when I googled about BBT, so that helps. I feel like I'm doing a math equation with all of this LOL


----------



## Diedrek

Hey ladies

So had a pretty big temp spike yesterday. Also started having a sore throat.. so today it spiked a little more and Im full blown sick over here :( Now I know why Ive been feeling just so run down lately!! Im hoping these spikes are solely due to me running a slight fever and not the fact that I ovulated. Because Ive been without BD for almost 4 days! But on the other hand my opks are sooo negative. Almost like I did have a + and now theyve started going in reverse mode. Its possible I missed it because the day before the spike I never tested that evening or the following morning and by the afternoon the following day it was real negative. Ill be upset we didnt even get in there but Ill just be happy to ovulate :) And to feel better asap!! The remainder of my work week is going to suck. Ludens wild cherry throat drops have become my long lost best friend. Not that long lost since I got the flu/cold when it was really bad over winter. Oh and my nips are painful. Like Jesus take the wheel painful. But knowing my situation its probably all just a game and no ovulation has happened lol. But I am feeling awful so I have to go attempt work and be miserable all day. Try to get back later or tomorrow to really check in on you girls and see how everybody is doing <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - Sorry to hear you're sick :( When I was pregnant before, I also got a cold. That's a symptom of pregnancy, so hopefully you DTD in time when you Od :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi Ladies!! I finally got my wifi, wohooo ... and guess what I did first, signed in here. Now I can get some work done, I have to work remotely next couple of days. The opk test today got a bit darker, nothing close to positive I would say, fx I O before I leave DHs place. We DTDd last night, DH was again like is it your time? I told him its a good de-stresser I heard, even if it is not the right time, funny that turned him on.

Nix - BD sounds like a perfect plan, fx that you get your sticky bean this cycle. And you are planning to hit gym, thats wonderful! I am so lazy when it comes to gym, I literally make excuses like do I really have to go, look at me, I am too skinny. Then DH will go on and on about its about staying fit, nothing to do with how skinny or otherwise you are, until he convinces me to join him *sigh*

Canadian - I hope you are feeling better now and healing. I wouldn't mind a picture tbh.

Wanderer - Those are some gorgeous manis!!! Love love love it!! Good to see you are getting your work done, keep it up! 
That was a weird dream, you know, I never dreamed about getting married, mostly I dream about (if it is concerned with DH) sometimes is I am having a fight with DH, and then wake up vaguely mad with him, finally realizing it was a dream. I guess that says something about me, lol.

Dream - good point on keeping the pictures, yes I do understand some ladies prefer to store the tests together. But it is advised not to read the strip after 5 minutes window, so that makes sense with the point it may dry differently. Glad that your opks getting darker, post your next test as well, won't you? Fx for your O and getting that sticky bean!

Die - Oh Die, I am sorry that you are sick. I was thinking about you last night, (like where is she??), I love reading your novel like posts so much... and I missed you. I hope you feel better and check back in when you can.

Stella - Hope you are having a better day than yesterday with some free time. Check back in and let us know whats new.


----------



## Zoboe95

Hope you feel better soon Die!! 

Lady, such good news getting WiFi, being without is annoying! 

Wanderer...love the nails!! Used to paint my nails all the time, but now if I do, my big pulpy tries to chew it all off?! 

AFM...feeling OK in myself today, but can hardly move. Went food shopping today, and must have looked a right state! When I'm standing up my upper back hurts, and when I'm sitting or laying down my lower back hurts...bit weird! ..midwife phoned today and talked through everything, she was lovely! She's also going to post me a whole load of leaflets about the process over the coming months :) first appointment booked for april 16th, when I will be 8 and a half weeks :) bought myself some caffeine free diet coke today to help combat the nausea when it arrives!


----------



## Nixnax

Lee - no problem girl, took me ages to work it all out, happy to save you some time. 

Lady - yay, welcome back to the world of having WiFi. I too struggle to get my arse in the gym. I have full blown arguments with myself sometimes. 

Die - sorry your feeling unwell, hope it passes soon. 

Wanderer - I cant see me quitting it with either to be fair. I love it too darn much. 

Dream - very nearly + there. Time to get busy. 

Zo - awww sorry baby is killing your spine, I hope that eases up soon. 

Im going to start opks on Friday I think. Ive a monstrosity of a zit arrive on my chin. Also spotted one on my chest and one on my arse. WTH?! I look like a teenager


----------



## Diedrek

Ok res quick THIS IS INSANEEEE! Ugh I feel like Im going crazy right now (mainly me just being a cry baby cause of the cold) with these opks. Blazing at 2:30 Pm and negative at 7. I really think I just need to chalk it up to faulty opks. I never even reordered wondfos but I think Ill do that Friday. Id like to have another brand to see if its me or the opks. How many surges can one person have haha.

Lee- Those are ADORABLE!! Omg its so cute! I totally wish I had something cute like that for an announcement <3 LOVE!

Nix- Weekend O is the best!!! Lots of time to dance ;) GL girl!!

Lady- Youre the best <3 So glad you got WiFi so you can keep in touch in here and keep sane from the move. So glad youre spending good quality time with your DH :) Praying that opk turns blazing for you!! Im gonna hone in on it and send it your way <3 

Zobo- eek sorry about the pain :( But its all worth it! <3 Yay!

Im really not much of a tea person unless its sweet tea hahah. Welcome to the south lol. I do love my coffee though! Thatll be the worst to give up if I everrr become pregant. Ill be 28 soon and Ive been drinking coffee since I started my first job at 15 haha. How can I live without it??! But I know when you have your LO itll be the easiest thing to give up on vices for them :) Hope its soon for the rest of us first timers <3 We got one down so far! Hope Zobo can spread the baby dust ;) 

Yea really feeling awful and my OH had to work late and just got home. Brought me soup from the cafe down the street and some more cough drops. I need to shower but I cant even stand up anymore lol. Think Im gonna go take a nice hot bath. And hope I can get out to crawl into bed .. 

Night ladies <3
 



Attached Files:







4A1D060A-3763-4BE9-B49B-857C0A52C601.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3









514352FD-0F98-4752-8E59-D01F9E59D6E0.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Zoboe95

Spreading as much dust as possible over here :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Heading off to the hospital in a few minutes for a peek at my insides. Fingers crossed for the nice nurse and not the nasty one. Should have a better idea how this cycle is going when I return. CD13 already - the month is whizzing past at this end. Once the TWW starts I just know it's gonna drag again.


----------



## CanadianMoose

GL lone! And thanks for the nice wishes guys,. 3 days and this is what my arm looks like, it better than yesterday but man does it still hurt!


Hopefully you girls won't ever get someone like this to take you blood, hubs was wanting some last night so we had sexy time but it was not fun for me with less than 5 days till AF due, but hey I love him and I want to be close with him. Now it's just sit and wait for me, hope y'all are doing better.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Girls, I need advice. Posting my opks, upper image from yesterday, lower one taken today. I am guessing I may get a positive tomorrow. Do you think I should test again in the afternoon or testing tomorrow is fine. We will definitely squeeze in some BD tonight, just in case. Please please let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







pixlr.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Zoboe95

If you're bd'ing tonight either way, then taking a test is purely about peace of mind. If you feel you want to know as soon as its positive, then test again just in case, but if you're happy to go with the flow, try again in the morning. I found mine stayed positive for about a day, so you may not miss it anyway, but its down to how you feel :) good luck!


----------



## Nixnax

Lady Id be BDing tonight as well, your surge could be anytime between now and tomorrow. Cover all bases


----------



## LoneWanderer

Woooo, back from appointment, feeling great. Nurse was one I've not had before, and lovely. Showed me the screen and talked me through everything, very reassuring. Looks like the right ovary is the one to watch this month, two 16mm follicles growing nicely. Left has a ton of little ones but they're not really worth bothering about. She thinks based on the scan, Monday or Tuesday will be O day. Back tomorrow late afternoon for a second u/s, so hopefully there'll be some progression overnight. From what I understand, follicles grow 2mm per day and anything over 18mm is ready for ovulation - though 20mm+ is the ideal. Going to be a busy weekend haha - though, annoyingly, we're away for a family birthday on Sunday and travelling back really late. OH suggested we might need to sneak a BD in on train on way back haha!


----------



## Dream143r

Zoboe95 - Happy 5 weeks!

Die - I've tried Wondfo and [email protected] OPK simultaneously to see if the results varied and they were the same. So now I just reorder whatever I can find cheapest at that time. Not sure about any other brands.

Matcha Tea is my Vibranium - I hope you guys have seen Black Panther or that reference will make ZERO sense.

CanadianMoose - oh man that's a nasty bruise. I had one like that, but only once. The nurse was completely incompetent .

Lady_Alysanne - I suspect that OPK will be positive by tomorrow morning but def wouldn't hurt to test again this evening. I don't know how long you usually get your positive for but you wouldn't want to miss it. But like you said, it's close so for sure get that BD in tonight. Good luck!

LoneWanderer - Train BD sounds sexy, I support that fully. lol

Well its CD16 for me and also +OPK day. Woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-22 at 8.16.29 AM.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> LoneWanderer - Train BD sounds sexy, I support that fully. lol

Clearly you've never encountered the British rail network hahahahaha.


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer said:


> Dream143r said:
> 
> 
> LoneWanderer - Train BD sounds sexy, I support that fully. lol
> 
> Clearly you've never encountered the British rail network hahahahaha.Click to expand...

LOL no never! Not conducive for such naughty behaviour? No washroom?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoboe - Sorry about your back dear. Hoping for your smooth journey. Those leaflets sound something, I would be reading through them all, you know, and become one of those annoying know-it-all mom-to-be, lol. And first appointment in less than a month :happydance::happydance: all that is so exciting!! Keep us posted, I want to know every tiny details!

Die - Your prayer did come my way I hope, got a much darker line today. So thank you for that! Your first one sure looks like a +opk, not sure whats happening with the tests. Maybe the illness is making the tests go wrong, or they were faulty. Try to get more rest hun, and eat as much as you can. Prayers for your speedy recovery ...

Canadian - That bruise looks terrible, and to think how it looked before 3 days. I am really sorry again you had to go through all that poking around, hope and pray that it heals faster. 

Wanderer - Glad that you got your appointment done and had a nice nurse. Let us know how the second one goes. BD in train sure sounded naughty to me. But as you mentioned, I don't have experience riding it either. So, theres no way? 

Zoboe, Nix, Dream - Thanks ladies for your responses. I will probably wont test again (maybe!!). But surely I will not miss BD tonight, I almost shoved the test under DH nose like "what do you think?" He was confused and then asking me, "erm, tell me what are we looking for?" I shouldn't have done that, I guess, lol. Who knew only getting a darker line could make you that excited!

Dream - Congratz on that blazing opk, time to get naughty and busy then. :happydance: GL!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> LOL no never! Not conducive for such naughty behaviour? No washroom?

They are basically just hollow tubes of despair, horrifically dirty outside and in, overpacked with angry people who've paid £100+ for a reserved seat ticket yet they are left sat on their bags in the aisle. Often the toilets are broken, filled with fare-dodgers, or just entirely inaccessible due to the mass of people. And if both of you leave your seats, you'd better carry all your bags with you or someone will steal them - and don't expect your seat back either.

A few months ago there was a mass brawl on a British train because somebody kept going round putting bagels on people's heads. I kid thee not.

Oh, and they're pretty much the only public place, other than pubs, where drinking alcohol is still acceptable. This is not seen as an invitation, but a challenge.

Now, the station on the other hand, that's a definite possible. Back in the day, we once did it in a lift between station floors. The doors opened on us at one point, thankfully nobody was there, but they could well have been. Fairly sure it had CCTV but to my knowledge, we've not appeared in a viral video hahahahahaha


----------



## Stella2018

Hi! Sorry, I had time last night to log in and decided to lay there and watch TV instead. Some days I can't bring myself to focus on anything after work 

Lee! I keep seeing all the new about the storm -- hope you are tucked in tight! D.I.A. has cancelled pretty much all flights to the NE and people are losing their minds about it out here lol.

LadyA, I don't know all the variations of the tests yet but it looks darker to me. When in doubt, BD!

Canadian, bad nurses are the worst! My Mum used to have all of her students practice on oranges loooong before they were ever allowed to touch a human being. Maybe you should take your nurse one :) So sorry for that!

LoneW, Good luck! And glad that your appointment went so well. 

Dream, Good luck!

I hope I didn't miss anyone -- there was a lot to cover lol. Good luck to everyone! I have nothing to report, just testing and blah blah.


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - OMG I'm laughing out loud. Bagels?!?!?! LMAO


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> LoneWanderer - OMG I'm laughing out loud. Bagels?!?!?! LMAO

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...eople-kept-placing-bagels-on-travellers-heads

We are an uncivilised nation.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Die - Thank you! Just plan ahead with everything and buy something now and hide it. I always plan way ahead hahaha.

Wanderder - Glad to hear that things went well today.

Canadian - Ouch!! I can't complain about my tiny bruise spot I got during blood work then!

Lady - Your OPKS look like mine!! Check mine out below. I don't usually test with FMU, but my friend is literally on the same cycle as me and she tested this morning and got a BFP on her OPK and we both aren't due to O till Monday... so then I said well maybe I should check mine as well. Sure enough, it's getting darker and I'm going to test again in a couple hours and keep testing so I don't miss this surge and will also be DTD a bunch haha. So yes I suggest testing a couple times a day now to check because it can go away in 12 hours. Your test, being similar to mine, looks like you might O later today or tomorrow for sure.

Nix - sounds like a bunch of us will be BD tonight LOL I sure will be as I'm just about to O.

Dream - Nice dark BFP OPK!

Stella - Haha thank you! The meteorologists have no idea anymore haha they just guess I think. We got like 4 inches but it's thick and heavy. It was a crappy drive to work today. In Boston they cancelled most flights as well. It's crazy cuz in the middle of winter we didn't get much snow, but now that it's spring (and right before spring) we just keep getting more and more like come onnnn lol where do you live?

Sounds like a bunch of us are around the same CD, which is funny cuz it's like how women hang out in person and get AF around the same time... that's us in this forum bahaha jk.
 



Attached Files:







03.22.18.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Stella2018

Haha, I must've been reading too fast, I totally missed that bagel part. Too funny.


----------



## LoneWanderer

For anyone curious, I've attached a follicle scan (not mine - Google images lol) so y'all know what I'm on about. The ones in the first image are just a bit bigger than mine but basically what I was looking at today, except I had a few small ones too. I've also attached one that shows what happens when the Clomid goes crazy - that's what the scans are for really, to make sure there's no overstimulation. A scan like the second pic, with a whole ton of big holes, would generally mean abandoning the cycle as it's too risky.
 



Attached Files:







day 13 follicle.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









overstim.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Stella2018

Lee, I'm in Denver where we USED to have winters, but this year has been like spring almost the whole time. Even the mountains aren't getting much. Ugh. I miss the snow... February/March is supposed to be the worst but you took it all lol.


----------



## Diedrek

I just skimmed back a few pages to see if I missed anything. Honestly Wanderers nails caught my eyes the most haha. Girl!!! Grab your stuff for real, Florida welcomes you!! Lol. And train BD! Hell yes haha! What do they call that? Not joining the mile high club but ....? Lol I guess you can always start a phrase :) 

Lady- Yes!!! Thats so amazing to hear! Most women Definitely get darker lines on the opks as you get closer to O. So if youre seeing them getting darker by the day that means your close! Start testing twice a day to not miss the surge :) Also yes if you BD yesterday, and today, and you O tomorrow. Thats PERFECT timing <3 So exciting for you! Hope the rest of your trip has been going good :) Youre amazing && you definitely deserve that! 

Dream- + <3 Yay for another O in the group!!! Good luck girl, hope you and your OH have lots of *fun* tonight ;) xo

Canadian- Yikes! I HATE getting bloodwork or anything involving needles! I have three tattoos and yet I cringe when they have to jab around for a vein. Eek! But itll all be worth it :) So glad you have a doctor thats listening to you and youre getting to the bottom of everything. Thank god & im definitely sending prayers/positive vibes your way. Whichever form youd prefer <3 GL and keep us updated!

Im sure I missed lots of stuff including bagels. Uhh what? Haha. Excuse me but Im even worse this morning. Totally coughing a lung up here and just miserable. I dont feel super full on cold though. Usually Id have a super high fever with an achy back/body, sneezing, the works. I really just feel exhausted, sore throat and a cough. But like Im feeling miserable and run down so I dont even want to be here at work. 

Oh and I got DOTTED CH on FF this morning. Im sure theyll get taken away in a few days though once the little fever I do have subsides and i start to feel better over the weekend. Or maybe (twilight zone) .. I DID ovulate. Total gasp lol. Thatd be the worst timing!! Nothing else to report really other than having to deal with the creepy neighboring building guy at my job. Ugh... I literally just want to scream go away!! 

So much stuff going on in this thread, so many soon to be Oers! Its exciting all the chances coming up :) :) That calls for some serious ..

:dust: <3


----------



## Zoboe95

LoneWanderer...I can totally vouch for the British train thing, used to travel home for the weekend from uni most weeks, and your description is perfection &#128514;

Dreamer - Thanks! 

Lady - I'd not thought of the fact that its less than a month...that's really exciting, and I have bridesmaid duties to do between times that will hopefully make it go super quick!! Totally get shoving the test in oh's face, I did that with the first vaguely positive preggo test, and he didn't understand that even the faintest line means positive! I will deffo read all the leaflets, would like to feel like a bit of a know-it-all mum ...at the moment I feel like a know-nothing crazy lady! 

Afm- just chilling mainly today, went for brunch with dad which was nice, and been doing some cleaning and sorting this afternoon, just put on a pork stew which smells amazing, just hope I can stomach eating it when its done!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Wanderer - Bagel incident is certainly funny. And wow, you did it in lift. I am sure you all ladies did something daring back in the days, I am probably the only boring one who doesnt have anything like that, I guess that adds one more thing in the bucket list, and its never too late, right?

Stella - Its not always exciting, but we just have to hang in there. Perhaps post some of your tests for fun? And we do post about anything really, we dont really need anything worth to report, as long as you are comfortable.

Lee - your latest test is exactly like mine, fx to our O. Time to get busy next couple of days. Did you test again?

Die - Thanks hun. I am sorry you are still under it, sending prayers your way. And whats up with that creepy neighbor guy? 

Zoboe - lol, yeah, my line is getting darker after all. And this is the first time Im doing opks, thats partly responsible for my over excitement. And wow, this month is more eventful then with your bridesmaid duties. Enjoy your pork stew, is it too early for me to say, you need to eat for two? :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ill type to everyone at work tomorrow (priorities lol forum over work), but just wanted to show you my most current OPK (bottom). Juuuuust about positive so I had DH and I BD a little while ago hehe ok off to bed :) fx for all!
 



Attached Files:







E2718376-645E-482B-BE51-655EB5580A1A.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

Wanderer - oh my days thats hilarious. I love this country sometimes. The people are nuts!! Kudos to lift naughties. 

Lady and dream - woo hoo OVULATION time. Lets get busy

Die - yay for CH. I hope they stay. 

Im going to start opks today. Managed to get a good BD session in last night after my swim. I felt dead but made an effort. 

Canadian - ouchie that looks sore. 

Just a quick message as Im getting ready to go to work, so glad its Friday


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady- yea this month is a tad exciting, just hope I feel OK on the wedding day!! Also starting a new job on 2nd April! ...busy busy busy! ...I've changed job role slightly given circstances, so I will be cover staff, so mainly covering for sickness, holiday etc, which means I can have time off when I need it :) ...definitely not eating for two yet, stuggling to eat for one some days!! ...its really odd I'll suddenly be disgusted by a food half way through a meal. Eg. The other day I had beef and broccoli in oyster sauce (had to google it, yes we're allowed to eat it!!) From the Chinese, was really enjoying it, then suddenly half way through the beef really turned my stomach, but I could still eat the broccoli, oyster sauce and rice fine! ...weird!! ...stew was good last night though :) good luck to all those nearly pos opks!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Wanderer - Bagel incident is certainly funny. And wow, you did it in lift. I am sure you all ladies did something daring back in the days, I am probably the only boring one who doesnt have anything like that, I guess that adds one more thing in the bucket list, and its never too late, right?

NEVER too late hahaha! Our favourites are still a picnic bench overlooking the sea - by the river during a walk on holiday - on a climbing frame (best not to ask with that one). Gotta keep things interesting lol.

We were supposed to be having last night off from BD - we knew I wouldn't O yesterday based on scan so would have been a good time to rest. Buuuuuut it didn't work out that way lol. OH took a small amount of persuading, but I certainly know how to get my way ahahaha. Last couple of times have been way less sore than it was right after the Clomid dose, back to enjoying it again so that's a relief.

Late last night I spotted the closest thing I've ever produced to EWCM on my own - still the usual creamy lotiony stuff I tend to get, but a little bit stretchy..? So I'm taking that as a positive sign that I'm approaching O. FX for me!!!!!!! See what this scan says later this afternoon, hopefully it shows progress.

Canadian - sorry the bloodwork tech butchered your arm. A little bruising is normal, but that is certainly not. Demand a smaller needle next time, drink a ton of water beforehand - and if it's the same person, run a mile hahaha! Some people have the knack for blood draws and some don't. I make sure to only see the same person now, because she's great. But I get to be picky as OH was a phlebotomy tech himself until recently. Still, you have the right to not be brutalised, so get them told.

Die - I have an Instagram - instagram.com/vaultdweller101 - with a little bit of manicure porn thrown in - go have a peek, and give it a follow if you're on there ;) I'm very jealous that you are in Florida, especially looking out at the UK weather today. It is grey, wet and grim! Hope your cold is starting to ease up. Feeling ill is rubbish at the best of times, but when it messes with a TTC cycle it's awful. FX you've got O still to come.

GL to the ovulators, hope you're getting busy and making babies :happydance::happydance:

Aaaaaaand - it's only bloody Friday girls! Wooooo, weekend!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Looking good on those OPKs, just about there. Baby Dust to you!

Zoboe95 - that is totally weird with the food aversions half way through. I'm memorized but that kind of stuff though. I mean it's annoying but so cool at the same time that your tiny little seed is def in you and already effecting your life. warms my heart.

LoneWanderer - sending you good vibes for your scan today. FX you've got amazing follies. 

Happy Friday to all of you. So happy to be almost done with this week of work.

It looks like I MAY have ovulated yesterday based on my temp. My OPK is still positive today but not as blazing dark as yesterday. I've never O'd on othe first day of my positive before so I dunno. We will see what my temps and FF say over the weekend. We're going to get one more BD in tonight for good measure as today was the last day of FF's predicted fertile window.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zo - you going off your Chinese halfway through reminded me of a friend of mine. She got a Chinese takeaway one night, and boy was she unwell the next day. She took to Facebook to complain, slating the takeaway, telling people not to go there, calling them every name under the sun for giving her food poisoning. Then, about a week later, she very sheepishly posted that apparently she was pregnant and that was actually why she was so ill!!!! :haha:


----------



## Stella2018

LoneWanderer/Zoboe, that is too funny with the Chinese. When my dear friend was pregnant with her daughter last year, she started slowly not liking this and then that and then this... until by the end all she could stomach was Chik-fil-A, and only if it had their special sauce on it. I love her, so I went with her to lunch every day like she asked, but I don't think I will ever touch Chik-fil-A again haha. (And pregnancy brain, by the way, was proven real too lol)

Lady, I'll post some OPKs, you're right, that might be fun! Also, I am not sure what I am seeing, one day they are dark and the next they are almost invisible, so maybe another pair of eyes will help. Thank you :)


----------



## Dream143r

Stella2018 - Happy to help you analyze lines


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Wow, looks like a number of us DTD last night, I guess we are at the fun part of ttc atm, I certainly am! I got a +opk today, at least that is what I think. Since O can happen between 12 - 48 hours, I might have to convince DH to BD before dinner, as soon as he gets home, poor guy!! Now the problem is I don't temp, I have no idea how to make sure I did O, and also girls, what do you suggest? How many nights should I continue BD including tonight to be on the safe side?

Lee - I know exactly what you mean, as soon as DH is off to work, I am on this forum, before starting my work. Those lines are certainly getting darker, how about the one you did today? I am guessing you may have a +opk like me, fx!!!!! And post update when you can.

Nix - let us know how the test goes once you start. Fridays are always good, Mondays are the worst. Wishing you a happy weekend and lots of activity!!

Zoboe - That's new for me, I haven't heard not liking the food half way through. I love learning these new things. I am glad you enjoyed your stew!! Like Dream said, it is such a wonderful thing that your tiny bean is effecting your life already. I understand that you swapped the work responsibility, it is always good to work when you are pregnant, but you do need those flexibilities. This time is so unpredictable, I am glad you have that in your job. BTW when is your friend's wedding?

Wanderer - Cheers on getting something close to EWCM. I also got some today, the stretchy ones. That bit about your friend complaining about chinese food and later finding shes pregnant totally cracked me up. And seducing your OH is the right way to go, I am proud of your girl!! And GL for your appointment today.

Dream - Happy Friday hun!! I am sending :babydust: your way. Definitely, go for another one tonight, I was also gonna ask, how many days we should continue after getting a positive?

Stella - That is so nice of you, now you know who is gonna join you for lunch once you are preggo,lol. Yeah, post those opk pics, I am new to doing opks, these ladies have been helping me a bunch!

Here, attaching my opk. The upper one is taken today, I am chalking that up as a positive. The lower one is from yesterday, when the line started to get darker.
 



Attached Files:







pixlr_20180323100648330.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dream143r

Lady_Alysanne - I would suggest BD'ing at least until your OPK turns negative again. I try to dtd until at least 1dpo but without temping you won't know for sure. Hard to say.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - Oh yes usually you guys get tons of snow!

Lady - I attached my updated tests. I'm CD11 today and this morning I took (1) Wondfo and (1) $ Tree and the $ tree was actually negative but the Wondfo was still positive. I took another just now and it almost looked positive, but it looks negative so my surge has passed. We BD around 11:30pm last night, so hopefully we catch it :) as far as when to BD, I mean I did last night and we wont tonight I'm sure since we have company staying the night, but then I want to do it again tomorrow night. If you BD tonight you are probably good to wait until Sunday if you want. I'll leave this here (what I just typed), but I just read what dreamer said and that's a good point. I myself am just waiting until Saturday night since we have company tonight and I'm at the end of my surge now.

Dream - Thank you!! Now the TWW begins ugh lolol

AFM... my temp rose slightly this morning (pic below) and as I mentioned to Lady above, today I'm CD11 (or I just now at O day) and we have company staying the night so I don't think we will BD tonight since we are getting up early tomorrow and our room touched the guest room lol our bed is literally touching that wall. Tomorrow driving 3 hours north to New Hampshire with the other couple to snowboard at my fave mountain. 

Looking at my pic below, (sorry it's squished) CD10 at 11pm my lines were both very dark (lighter since they dried). At CD11 at 7am (this morning) they were also very dark. Now at CD11 at 10am (an hour ago) it still LOOKS positive but it's actually just getting negative. Easier to see in person. The 2 tests that aren't blue on the right side are $ tree tests. the one I took this morning with the same pee was negative. I trust the Wondfos more.

Weird thing is after telling FF that I had a positive OPK yesterday and negative today, it's not changing my O date from Monday to today. Oh well. I can tell by the tests I took that I had my surge from give or take 11pm last night to some time after 7am today because 11pm I was positive, 7am I was positive, and now at 10am I was negative. My guess is because it's going by my temps.

Sorry I didn't reply to everyone right now, there are just so many things to reply to lol but I'm reading.

It IS funny that a bunch of us BD last night haha love how we are all pretty much on the same cycle. Post pix of your OPKS!

Add me on FB if you want, Zoboe did :) 

https://www.facebook.com/jamieleefox

Instagram: pinkbury
 



Attached Files:







3.23.18.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9









29512575_10155687190129563_1982808387965270066_n.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - I would also say CD10 was your day girl, and happy that you squeezed in BD in time. Fx for that sticky bean. Great that you have a fun filled weekend ahead, good luck with that! And post some mountain pics perhaps if you want.

I decided to continue BD until Sunday, I will be leaving on Monday afternoon. So I am not sure if we will be able to do it on that day. Fx that I O by that time and catch that bean!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady - Good idea! I'm gonna see if DH will BD tonight haha but definitely tomorrow night as well and Sunday. Luckily sperm live for 3-5 days inside. FX! I will def post some mountain pix when I get back :)

I just took a better pic of my results and put a pink dot on the surge tests from 11pm last night and 7am this morning, but it was a better surge at 11pm last night. It's harder to tell after the tests dry lol

2 pix of the same tests so you can see a close up view and another view w/ details. Have a great weekend everyone! I'll check in when I'm not snowboarding :D
 



Attached Files:







29511692_10155687842364563_3354141495936027632_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









29512745_10155687842494563_5451943382765579448_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah the food stories are so funny!! 

Lady - the wedding is 2 weeks tomorrow, so very exciting. Its a full weekend away for us because my bestie lives 3 hours away. I moved from Hampshire to Staffordshire (UK) a few years ago with my family, but still talk to my lovely best friend every day! ...I was going to announce to her today, but she popped up this morning to announce that they've finally had an agreement on a rental house and will be moving in straight after their honeymoon. I didn't want to try to one up her, so will try again in a few days!! The wedding is at a zoo, with a hotel and a big grand house, I can't wait!!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. 

Ha ha wanderer Im just as bad. I practcally started dry humping OH last night. I just Connor control myself around ovulation. My body just wants him. Is amazing :haha: I get zero complaints from him about it. He is a man after all.

Heres my opk for today. Taken at 9am this morning. Thats as positive as Ive ever see. May do another this afternoon to see whether it gets stronger. Well be at it like rabbits tonight no doubt :blush:

Just a quick message because Im in work on overtime today. No rest for the wicked
 



Attached Files:







D6172F2E-BD07-46AA-BCBB-C4314CBA5E29.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - Thanks for posting your opks, those side by side definitely makes it easier to compare. Hope you DTD again last night, :happydance: its funny, but most of us being in same cycle is encouraging me more to BD. You are probably driving today, have a safe one and have loads of fun!!

Zoboe - That is so thoughtful of you. :thumbup: Thats what best friend are supposed to do. Unfortunately, I have heard stories, even here, that besties trying to top each other, whether with pregnancy or wedding announcements. I wish people were more like you. The wedding sounds so much fun and something to look forward to, I am excited for you!

Nix - Thats funny what those hormones do to us. That line sure is a dark one, post the other test too if you like. Most importantly, get busy :winkwink:

Die - I know you haven't been updating girl, I hope you feel a bit better. Come back soon! :hugs:

AFM, I think i got another positive or very close to +opk today. Guess my surge stays longer. Its all fun knowing these about my body.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix- yay! Keep testing because it might be even more positive later today or first thing in the morning. Just keep having sex all weekend ha ha. That&#8217;s a nice dark line though. It&#8217;s funny you mention that you want your husband around the time you&#8217;re ovulating because I don&#8217;t know the last time I ovulated since I was always on birth control pills but in the last week I have been wanting my husband like crazy ha ha he&#8217;s definitely enjoying it 

Lady - I hear you on that. It is very encouraging having all of us are on the same cycle days. I&#8217;m at the mountain now but I&#8217;m all done snowboarding for the day but my husband and our friends are still out. The conditions were perfect today and they haven&#8217;t been like this and a couple years now. I attached some pictures below. Hope everything is going well  and I&#8217;m glad to hear you got another positive.

Sorry I didn&#8217;t reply to everyone but I&#8217;m so beat ha ha it was a great day the mountain and I&#8217;m still here chilling in the lodge alone.

In the pictures I&#8217;m the one with the white coat and helmet in the front and my husband is behind me. Two of our friends are behind him and there are two others not in the picture. The view of the mountains is Mount Washington which is the biggest mountain on the East Coast. In the photo of legs... those are my legs just chilling in the lodge ha ha I&#8217;m not sure why it uploaded the picture upside down
 



Attached Files:







FCA91D0A-1F7E-4C2D-B290-58DE1BD35C30.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 9









C5937E00-7D34-42FA-A851-D4773FB39E09.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4









4D57DF3D-E536-4E45-9EBF-31D70BFAC430.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeeMcMee

So I know it&#8217;s super early but today I felt so nauseous today for a good chunk of the day. I think it might be car sickness from our travels since I was in the backseat, but I felt it out of the car a little bit as well. Only type of possible symptom so far. Maybe from ovulation?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hey all sorry I've been MIA for a while, we had to set up a new bed and sheets for my mother. She will visit in a few weeks and the cats accidentally got lock downstairs a few months back ruining the bed/sheets. Anyways, sounds like everyone is having a good time and O'ing together or nearly together (zobo excluded of course ;P) as for me, been unusually cramping last day or two before AF and just had tinge of pink in my CM. Feeling pretty normal and still expecting AF ether Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - Pictures look awesome. The first one, from all of your face, it is clear you are excited and having some good fun. I haven't really googled ovulation symptoms, I just know there could be slight cramp. But I will look that one up for you.

Canadian - No worries girl, hope your hand is okay now. Your mom is visiting, thats exciting!! Fx that witch stays away, and that twinge of pink is IB. GL!!

AFM, I got a negative opk today, so I'll stop testing this cycle, considering I already got my surge. Looking forward to one more BD, before leaving tomorrow.


----------



## LeeMcMee

On a quick side note before I run some errands and will be back later to post... check out this forum of all the symptoms women had before getting their bfp

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25937301/bfp_dpo_symptoms_new_added_1213

I&#8217;m not on that forum. I was googling and found that list.


----------



## Zoboe95

I told my lovely best friend who is getting married, and she was nearly as excited as me! Each time I tell someone, it feels a bit more real, but I probably won't tell anyone else until after 12 weeks now, just in case. 

Today ms definitely kicked in! ...we had to get up fairly early because we had an electrician coming to rewire our house. He arrived about 9, and by half 9 I was fast asleep on the sofa (dont worry, oh dealt with electrician) and slept till about 11.30!! That is not something I ever do! I felt so sick, I managed half a slice of bread and that was it! Feeling much better the last couple of hours (phew) so decided to treat myself to poas...weirdo...haven't done so for nearly a week, and was fascinated to see how dark it would be at 5 1/2 weeks...very is the answer! (Control left, test right) fx for all you in the tww now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180325_171500.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> So I know itâs super early but today I felt so nauseous today for a good chunk of the day. I think it might be car sickness from our travels since I was in the backseat, but I felt it out of the car a little bit as well. Only type of possible symptom so far. Maybe from ovulation?

Hey Lee, this is what I found.

https://parentinghealthybabies.com/signs-symptoms-ovulation/

Apparently, it is a sign!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoboe95 said:


> I told my lovely best friend who is getting married, and she was nearly as excited as me! Each time I tell someone, it feels a bit more real, but I probably won't tell anyone else until after 12 weeks now, just in case.
> 
> Today ms definitely kicked in! ...we had to get up fairly early because we had an electrician coming to rewire our house. He arrived about 9, and by half 9 I was fast asleep on the sofa (dont worry, oh dealt with electrician) and slept till about 11.30!! That is not something I ever do! I felt so sick, I managed half a slice of bread and that was it! Feeling much better the last couple of hours (phew) so decided to treat myself to poas...weirdo...haven't done so for nearly a week, and was fascinated to see how dark it would be at 5 1/2 weeks...very is the answer! (Control left, test right) fx for all you in the tww now!

Well you did wake up early, you needed that nap for your adorable little one. I understand not announcing till the 12 weeks scan, I would've done the same, just sticking to really close family and friends. Treating yourself to POAS, I know that sounds funny. But that dark line is soothing, I must tell you!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Back!
Uneventful train ride haha.
As it happens we were back home by half nine anyway. I had it in my head we were booked to travel much later.
Off to hospital in 40 mins-ish for cd17 scan. Should be somewhat more informative than Friday's, as it's been three days between. If this cycle's anything like last month's, O due in another three days time. But I'd really like them to tell me it's already happened: not least because I CBA with going to four appointments this week. :haha: As I said, its such a good job I work for myself - surely no boss would allow all this time off every month.


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - good luck with today's scan.

4dpo for me, of course there's nothing going on. Just a whole lot of waiting.


----------



## LeeMcMee

It's almost lunch time, so I'm just going to post some symptoms I've been having that I'm sure are O related, but figured I'd get that list started just in case. I will send a longer message after lunch writing to everyone :)

-Day before O day: Watery CM, BD that night, got a positive OPK at 11pm.
-O day: Watery CM.
-1DPO: Dry CM, horrid nausea for half the day (maybe car sickness)
-2DPO: Dry CM, BD in the morning, light cramps, at 12pm had a twinge/flutter on left side of uterus area, my ring finger swelled so much I almost couldn't get wedding rings off. Took them off for a few hours until finger was less swollen.
-3DPO (today): Lotion CM (light amount), light cramps, this is the day I was SUPPOSED to O but I did early.

I think these are O related, since I haven't Od in ages due to being on BCP since I was 17, I am not used to having O symptoms. Just posting anyways!


----------



## CanadianMoose

GL lone hope you get the answer your looking for with your scan, and zobo enjoy the sleep while you can. I'm sure you will have more demands from your LO in the on coming weeks lol.

As for me, AF is MIA and I've still had cramps on and off for 4 days now, uncommon for me and no sensitive or swollen breasts at all. Still not ready to test as I'm pretty sure AF is just taking her sweet time showing up. But I'm now in the unbearable waiting part of TWW, sorry most of everyone else is here with me and we are just twiddling our thumbs, GL ladies!

EDIT: 5PM and I just had a bit of spotting, brown with a little bit of pink and I think maybe tissue, so thinking AF is on her way Gl to the rest of you.


----------



## Diedrek

I&#8217;m alive!! Barely though! Won&#8217;t be able to dive in and catch up on here until tomorrow but just wanted to pop in while the meds are working and say I hope everybody is ok! I miss you all (you guys are like my ttc sisters!) and I hope everyone is doing ok <3 Update with you all tomorrow :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Wanderer - Good luck on your scan dear. Also time to get busy for you since O is so near. Enjoy the fun part of ttc!!

Dream - I am gonna join you in tww, however I have no way of telling what dpo I am at. AF is due on April 10 or 11ish. I guess gonna wait till then, to see if I can/may test.

Lee - Good idea, tracking all those symptoms. We all can compare against those, I felt slightly nauseous today. But don't know, could be nothing.

Canadian - It still could be spotting, sending positive vibes.

Die - Good to see you back girl, get some more rest and lots of fluid. I will be looking forward to your updates, anything really.

AFM, I am at the airport right now, boarding call just started. I thought this is gonna get easier as time passes, but airport and goodbyes, I am still not used to it. Missing DH so so much!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Took some Tylenol tonight to deal with the cramping and pain and probably the oncoming of AF cramps and such I will have tonight/morning. So far still no AF


----------



## LoneWanderer

Morning everyone, hope the day is treating you all well. 

First scan of the week out of the way yesterday - another nurse with zero charisma - whole thing took less than ten mins and she didn't give me any numbers, just said they'd grown "a bit". Helpful - not. Normally I have a read through of my notes while they do it, and get the info that way, but she turned the screen away from me and told me to lie back! So, no O as of yesterday aft, see what tomorrow's says. It's cd18 now.

Waiting for a call back from the local dog rescue shelter, we've been talking about getting one for _ages_ now and OH saw a great little pup on Facebook earlier today. So, FX for expanding our little family! :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey everyone, sorry Ive been MIA all weekend. Ive been busy wink wink nudge nudge. I think I ovulated Sunday but I didnt get the usual pain, perhaps it happened in my sleep. My temps are all over the place from a weekend of lie ins. 

Cd16 today and just counting down the days now. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - "a bit" - thanks lady, thanks! Don't these nurses understand how important this is to us. SMH. Well positive outlook is, you know they've grown, period. ohhh a puppy, what breed?

Nixnax - Ahh, now the waiting begins. Welcome.

Lady_Alysanne - Happy to have a waiting partner. My AF is due April 6th. FX

Canadian - Really hoping those cramps are NOT AF.

AFM - CD21/5DPO and W.A.I.T.I.N.G. Temp on the rise, so that's good. I've been feeling pretty lightheaded all morning and had to seriously hydrate to get through my workout. but it's too early to be pregnancy related so it's probably just cause I skipped dinner last night. lol


----------



## Diedrek

I somehow feel WORSE today! Ugh! I actually felt way better Saturday. I was actually able to get up and go to the store to fix our fridge up haha. OH did good while I was glued to our bed though. Surprisingly lol. I had told him to look in the fridge/freezer/pantry and see what we needed and to grab a few things I mentioned out loud. With NO grocery list you guys haha! Hes been taking such good care of me so Im truly blessed with that :)
Last night was the first time we BD since Ive been sick I think. Good thing too maybe because I got a blazing opk today. Last blazer was a damn liar so I hope this one is for real. Ive been having ewcm too so FX its for real! I think the Vitex gives extra Cm too from what Ive read so who knows anymore. I cant believe Ive waited so long to O. Literally hate my body x2 right now! Along with the couch, fever, body aches that finally made an appearance (of course right after I told you guys I had none) today I am nauseous! And dizzy. I usually feel a little dizzy and tired around O so I hope thats all it is. If its still a + later gonna try to Bd again but sadly my guy has gotten this bug too now. The baby I dont feel good before bed last night has turned into baby Im dying aka man cold this morning lol. Isnt that life though? We usually get lucky enough that one gets sick first and can take care of the other than we swap places. Thank god for that? Silver linings! ;) Oh and as expected once my fever subsided this morning FF took my fitted CHs away. Onward I go <3

Dream- yay GL during your wait <3 FX that temp stays up!

Nix- Ive heard a lot about how we ovulate overnight at like 2-3 in the morning! Others say in the afternoon. Does anybody really know? That totally makes sense youd sleep through the O pains though! Hope its your tww! <3

Wanderer- ugh isnt that ridiculous? Ive had ONE tech who was a newbie and obviously didnt know she could explain what she was seeing to me. She told me everything and took me step by step and I LOVED it! Its so comforting. Its actually silly to me for them to say they cant tell you and your doctor has to explain it. I understand why I just feel comforted by the explanation during the process. Hope you hear soon! Cant wsit to hear your update :) Also yes!! Get a rescue! Weve rescued both of our pups and I would do 100 more if we could <3 Eek show us pics of the ones youve been looking at if you can!

Lee- You are freaking GORGEOUS in your snow gear!! Your hubby looks like hes having the most fun hes ever had :) You guys are lucky to get to spend time together doing something you both love. Those pics make me realize just how extremely perfect your announcement to him will be <3 What a lucky guy to have such a babe for a wife :) :) FX in your tww!! 

Canadian- Any more spotting? Hopefully their not af cramps! Ive missed a lot but when was she due? GL I have everything crossed for you!! <3

Lady- I swear you are the sweetest!! Did you make it home safely? How was the flight? Im sorry ugh it must be so hard for you leaving your hubby like that. If you ever wanted to talk you can always write me a message on here <3 Just glad your trip went well! 

Im sure I missed tons and hopefully will be able to keep up to date as of now :) Almost the weekend again thank god!
 



Attached Files:







518BA1ED-C2D4-4584-82CE-231DF4E725B0.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CanadianMoose

Tested when I knew I shouldn't and BFN, duh! After 2 years of trying I should know better! GL ladies pain medicining up and crawling back to bed. Gonna disappear for a bit and hope I'm the only AF in the room.


----------



## Diedrek

CanadianMoose said:


> Tested when I knew I shouldn't and BFN, duh! After 2 years of trying I should know better! GL ladies pain medicining up and crawling back to bed. Gonna disappear for a bit and hope I'm the only AF in the room.

Damn girl Im sorry! I had just asked about it to you! Hang in there & definitely embrace that bed of yours. Those bfns never get easier it seems .. but you have another chance at trying. Thats the only thing that gives me hope some days is another cycle= another chance no matter how shitty that is after so long. Trust me Im going on years too so Im with you girl. Hope you feel better tomorrow <3


----------



## Diedrek

I guess I double posted but I said I was excited it was almost the weekend again.. 20 mins later I realized it&#8217;s only Tuesday hahah. I thought tomorrow was Thursday for some reason. Ughh! I should&#8217;ve stayed off here until my head was put back on straight lol.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Here's a pic. He's 19 months old. We're waiting on the centre calling us back, but they liked the sound of us (I'm at home all day so it's perfect for a pooch that likes lots of attention like this fella, and we've got three different parks around us plus the beach nearby). OH has been desperate for a schnauzer forever but I always said he'd have to put up with whatever we can get from the shelter - and the in-demand breeds hardly ever pop up there. So it seems like fate that we spotted this chap today - he's being fostered just round the corner from us too, so he already knows the area.
 



Attached Files:







dog.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LeeMcMee

Oh my word, I have been so busy at work! I'm working late today and this gives me a chance to catch up with you all lol. 

First, here are my updated symptoms and I have attached my chat from the app Glow which shows that I DID O when I thought I did. My FF app still hasn't figured it out...

-Day before O day: Watery CM, BD that night, got a positive OPK at 11pm.
-O day: Watery CM.
-1DPO: Dry CM, horrid nausea for half the day (maybe car sickness)
-2DPO: Dry CM, BD in the morning, light cramps, at 12pm had a twinge/flutter on left side of uterus area, my ring finger swelled so much I almost couldn't get wedding rings off. Took them off for a few hours until finger was less swollen.
-3DPO: Lotion CM (light amount), light cramps, this is the day I was SUPPOSED to O but I did early.
-4DPO (today): Light cramps off and on, I guess tacky white CM? High CP.

Lady - We did have a blast snowboarding. It was the best day we have had in a while! Perfect conditions. My symptoms are def O related and I'm more confident that I Od when I thought considering my temps have stayed up (I still I was temping wrong before lol) and my OPKS and symptoms above. Glad you got some BD in before he had to go :( thanks for googling for me BTW, I checked out that website you sent :)

Canadian - Twinge of pink sounds like it could be something! FX, hopefully it's not AF.

Zoboe - Crazy how fast symptoms arrive! Keep us posted :D would love to here the day by day of what's going on.

Dream - Have you had any post-O symptoms? I had some odd ones listed above. I know we may not feel symptoms until implantation but ya never know! Since I'm right behind you, it will be interesting to compare symptoms.

Die - Hiiii miss you, too. I check this thread daily, even if I'm not responding right away I'm always catching up on you all. Sorry you are sick and OH has the man cold lol my husband always gets the man cold. So dramatic LOL gahhhh youre too sweet!! Thanks for the compliments :) I'm curious what you look like! Add me on FB! (facebook.com/jamieLeefox) if you want. I wont mention anything on your page of course. And yes he has gotten me into snowboarding since we met. It was hard at first, but as I figured it out and it's become 2nd nature, it's just our thing now so I figured that's the best way to announce to him and to everyone :) snowboard themed. You're the best :D your OPK is super dark WOW

Nix - Funny thing, I also didn't feel the O pains. I felt pains 2 days before O, but that wouldn't be right. Maybe also while I was sleeping. Glad you were busy ;) I'm at CD15.

Wanderer - OMG he is too cute!! 

Well I'd write more, but I have to go now boooo. I'll check back later.

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







29547555_10155698797384563_814884969_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nixnax

Dream - Im due 8th so we are very close. Lets hope its our month

Die - glad youre feeling a bit better. I hope this really is ovulation for you, youve been waiting patiently long enough. Funny you should say that, I did was up at 2:30am on Monday morning. Maybe it woke me up. 

Lee- Im cd16. Ff should show ovulation tomorrow or Thursday. Flo takes about a week and half to show ov. Its not great in that respect. 

Canadian - sorry about the bfn. Hope the next test is different


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I am just leaving this here, since many of us ovulated around same time. I will post replies later.

I was looking for more ovulation symptoms, here is an interesting article I have found: https://www.avawomen.com/avaworld/ovulation-symptoms/ 

It mentions Resting Pulse Rate(RPR) increases during ovulation and keeps going up, until AF. Decrease in RPR indicates AF is approaching, but if it stays up, could be a symptom of pregnancy. Thought this could be a fun thing to track.

Related stories can be found here:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums/trying-to-conceive/topic/high-resting-heart-rate-after-o.html?page=1


----------



## LeeMcMee

I just wanted to let you all know that I cant stop farting &#128514; hopefully a good sign &#128514;


----------



## CanadianMoose

I appreciate the well wishes but AF showed up 3 hours after testing. The good news is I can call the GYN and have them set up my HSG test now and maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones to get pregs right after it. GL ladies and have a better week than me.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lee, always good to share hahahaha.:haha:

Canadian - sorry AF got you. FX for new cycle and good luck with the HSG. I hated mine, but the information it gives is really valuable and it is all over pretty quickly - plus most people seem to have a much better time than me with it.

Die - any better?

Lady - interesting about the pulse rate thing, gonna have a read of that.

Everyone else - it's not loading older posts under the editor for some reason. I'm gonna have to go back and read through and then come back to respond haha.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I have pain today, on my right hand side. It's CD19. Also some more pain to the middle and low down - almost like trapped wind, but it's not that. I checked last month's book notes and around cd20 I put down that I had UTI-ish pain, except no UTI materialised (but I did down a ton of cranberry juice to try and scare it off before it set in, and that seemed to do the trick). That was also more to the left side and the middle. SOOOOOOOO... now I'm fairly sure this is my o pain. Last month cd22 bloods confirmed o, which hadn't happened by cd18 scan... So I can pretty much assume o day for me is cd19/20... Off for cd19 scan in two hours, so I guess I'll get some answers... maybe... What do you all think? You're all much more familiar with O symptoms than me - I've only ever done it once before to my knowledge hahaha


----------



## Zoboe95

Lee...always good to know about bodily functions haha :D 

It seems that my ms is sticking traditional at the moment, I wake up first thing feeling really sick, usually (tmi) go spit down the toilet a couple of times, literally just spit, then I'm OK, then other than queasy moments, I'm OK the rest of the day. I also don't like anything sweet at the moment though. I'm usually a complete chocaholic, but every time I eat it, I regret it! Other than that life is good  I start my new job next week, and will be doing 3 long days (8-6 I think) so I'm going to be shattered!!


----------



## Nixnax

Wanderer - that sounds like ovulation to me. Whoop whoop. 

Zo - thats the part I dread the most. I always want to phone my mum when Im sick. Ill be having her on speed dial and shell be changing her number lol


----------



## Zoboe95

Nixnax - Im the same, but my mum is used to it...I had glandularfever 2 years ago, and in that year there were more days that I was sick, than that I was healthy, so I used to phone her all the time!! ...my parents also live less than a mile away, so I'm there all the time!


----------



## Dream143r

CD22/6DPO - Only 1 more DPO than I was yesterday, just doesn't seem fair.

Zo - Moms are the best, aren't they? Mine lives fairly close too and I wouldn't have it any other way.

LoneWanderer - Sounds like O to me. Hopefully today's scan gives us uh I mean you some good insight.

Nix - do you think it's possible you O'd CD15? I know the rise isn't much but it looks like it could be possible.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thanks all. Am back from hosp.

WELL - my lining has thickened right up, 8.2mm, that's apparently good.

Both my follicles on the right have now collapsed. Now, that either means they ovulated, or they've given up on me and fallen back into themselves. No way of knowing which until they do day 21 bloods and I get progesterone results - by which time I'll be into the next cycle. BUT she thinks it is far, far more likely that one/both follicles popped out an egg than that they both just decided to implode. So that's good news, I think. I am officially in the TWW I think - 0dpo or 1dpo probably.

Its hailstoning here and really dark and grim. I was supposed to be running a million errands in town today - but instead I'm going to sack off all my work, lay on the sofa, eat an absolute ton of mac and cheese with hot dogs, and catch up on terrible TV. Because I AM THE BOSS hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Diedrek

Im pretty sure Im Oing!! Had a big temp spike this morning after my temps have been back for their normal post fever. And I forgot to mention the other night we BD I had so much ewcm! Had a little the day yesterday too. Been having the worst pain in me right ovary so Im hoping the temps stay up. Ugh Ill be so bummed if not. But I was honestly hot as hell this morning. I usually wake up freezing but I had to kick the covers off of me as I temped I was so hot. Shouldve taken my temp with the fever thermometer just in case. Damn. Oh well.. hopefully Ill have a very negative opk later. 

Wanderer- 8.2 is great!! Thats definitely more towards ovulation to me :) Youre definitely in the tww Id say! Yay congrats! Hope you have a nice relaxing day, those are the BEST! Whats your favorite garbage guilty pleasure tv show?? I love watching all the teen mom shows haha. Im 27 for Christs sakes! But I grew up with those girls and heir kids so its weird to not be invested in their lives lol.

Zobo- Is it bad Im happy for you to have MS? Lol that means your eggo is cooking perfectly! Sorry because I do hope it lessens up for you for sure. Good luck with your new job next week, thats so exciting! 

Lee- The gas hah! I hope its the good kind .. from something else brewing in you haha. Youre so close to testing soon arent you??

Wanderer- Yes I feel MUCH better today, thank you! Ive been having O pains too I wonder if we are both Oing around the same time.. eek good luck girl <3

Thank you ladies for all the eek wishing because Im feeling 70% better today! Just a lingering pain in my ass cough but other than that I feel great <3 Now if I can just confirm O in a few days Ill be 100% where I need to be in my life ;) Happy Wednesday, hope everybodys day is a breeze!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Wanderer- 8.2 is great!! ThatÂs definitely more towards ovulation to me :) YouÂre definitely in the tww IÂd say! Yay congrats! Hope you have a nice relaxing day, those are the BEST! WhatÂs your favorite garbage guilty pleasure tv show?? I love watching all the teen mom shows haha. IÂm 27 for ChristÂs sakes! But I grew up with those girls and heir kids so itÂs weird to not be invested in their lives lol.

Haha, well mostly the stuff I watch OH likes too, so when he's at work there's bugger all left over for me to watch by myself. He's managed to get me right into the wrestling, never thought I'd see the day, but I bloody love it now. And we're rewatching cheesy 90s gameshow Gladiators (I know you had that on your side of the pond, as the prize for ours was to go compete on the US version of the show, but maybe it was slightly before your time..? I was only about five when it first came out).

But today I've been watching One Born Every Minute, don't know if you have it (or similar) there, but it's just a reality documentary in a maternity ward basically, all the births and dramas and so on. Probably a bad idea as it looks feckin' horrific - BUT it is reassuring how one minute these women are going through hell and literally the second it's over and baby arrives, they look so happy and completely fine. Still, think I've freaked myself out enough for one day...


----------



## Dream143r

Die - Sounds promising, hope that temp stays up tomorrow. I LOVE TEEN MOM!!! lol total guilty pleasure. I'm also obsessed with some other MTV shows that I would never claim to watch in public. The Challenge and Are You The One? So sad when they ended the Real World. I'm literally pooping my pants excited for Ex On The Beach. lol I hope I'm not alone here. Someone say me too please!

LoneWanderer - Is One Born Every Minute on Netflix?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Die - Sounds promising, hope that temp stays up tomorrow. I LOVE TEEN MOM!!! lol total guilty pleasure. I'm also obsessed with some other MTV shows that I would never claim to watch in public. The Challenge and Are You The One? So sad when they ended the Real World. I'm literally pooping my pants excited for Ex On The Beach. lol I hope I'm not alone here. Someone say me too please!
> 
> LoneWanderer - Is One Born Every Minute on Netflix?

Quite possibly. I haven't got Netflix. But everything seems to end up on there lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Lady *- Thanks for the articles. I checked them out last night. Sucks how much O symptoms are just like BFP symptoms lol. 

*Moose *- (I thought this name sounded better than calling you Canadian haha) That stinks I'm sorry :( just means it's prep time for the next cycle. FX this one WILL be your cycle :)

*Wanderer *- I figured everyone would love to know I was farting bahaha I'm just not usually that gassy haha at one point DH said "You ok over there?" lol. I Od early this cycle at CD 11. Your symptoms do sound like O symptoms. Are you temping as well? Did you take an OPK or are you skipping those? I'm jealous, I wanna curl up on the couch with mac n cheese w/ hot dogs and watch tv haha I'm stuck at work for 2 more hours.

*Die *- Hi!! Wow those all sound like great O symptoms!! Get to it!! :sex: and haha my gas. not as gassy today as yesterday luckily. I thought I was gonna blow away. I'm at 4DPO, so I still have some time before testing but obviously I've tested a couple times LOL I know I wont get a line BUT WHAT IF lolol it keeps me busy. Glad you're much better!

*Zoboe *- Hahaha I'm obviously not shy LOL morning sickness is the one thing I'm not looking forward to haha but bring it on :/ I have seen meds in the pregnancy test aisle that help with MS.

*Dream *- LOL right? Like why are we just 1DPO more every day damnit why not 5DPO more?? This TWW is 2 weeks too long damnit.

Regarding TV shows... DH also got me into wrestling 7 years ago lol We went to WWE WrestleMania a few years ago in New York and he wants to go again this time next year. I might pass cuz it's $$ but I told him he should go (with friends). We just started watching that new show on AMC that premiered Monday called The Terror. It's good! Reminds me of that show Salem that sadly was cancelled. That's a good one. We also watch Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, and soooo many others haha.

I hear you all regarding our moms. I had sinus/septum surgery in October for my chronic sinusitis and apparently had polyps in my sinuses which caused bad blockages. I was miserable for years. And he fixed my septum cuz I damaged my nose when I was younger on a slide and it caused all these problems. Basically fractured my nose back then, but didn't break it. ANYWAYS, my mom flew home from Florida (I live in Massachusetts) to help DH take care of me for a few days :D so that was nice. That way he only had to take the surgery day off of work and could keep working through the week cuz we needed the money. And it was nice to have my mommy by my side haha no matter how old we are, we need them!

AFM... I'm *5DPO* and just *warm* today and had a *wicked migraine* upon waking up, as if I slept on my pillow wrong (I use too many pillows sometimes so I'm almost sitting up lol). Mild *cramps *off and on still. Had a *pimple *yesterday that I noticed when I left work. I didn't see it before hand at work in the bathroom, but it was ready to pop and it never hurt. I don't usually get pimples... once in a blue moon. *High CP* and *CM is sticky *still and light. Oh and my temps have stayed higher. Chart below. That's it for me so far.

Oh and I use 3 different pregnancy apps... yes 3 lol I like to compare them cuz they all have slightly different symptoms you can pick from and are slightly different with O time etc. They are: Fertility Friend, Flo, and Glow. This chart is from Glow.
 



Attached Files:







29542661_10155702453994563_2644431972981119483_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoneWanderer

LeeMcMee said:


> *Wanderer *- I figured everyone would love to know I was farting bahaha I'm just not usually that gassy haha at one point DH said "You ok over there?" lol. I Od early this cycle at CD 11. Your symptoms do sound like O symptoms. Are you temping as well? Did you take an OPK or are you skipping those? I'm jealous, I wanna curl up on the couch with mac n cheese w/ hot dogs and watch tv haha I'm stuck at work for 2 more hours.
> 
> Regarding TV shows... DH also got me into wrestling 7 years ago lol We went to WWE WrestleMania a few years ago in New York and he wants to go again this time next year. I might pass cuz it's $$ but I told him he should go (with friends). We just started watching that new show on AMC that premiered Monday called The Terror. It's good! Reminds me of that show Salem that sadly was cancelled. That's a good one. We also watch Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, and soooo many others haha.

Jealous about Wrestlemania! The decent shows never come to the UK. I think only once have they even contested a belt here, normally we just get a showcase with little decent action. I am in love with Braun Strowman, would honestly leave OH in a heartbeat for him. Such a cutie hahaha! 

We've been watching Walking Dead but since it restarted after the break we just haven't had time to catch up. Here in UK Walking Dead is absolutely hilarious to us, half the cast is British and from terrible shows and doing terrible accents - Andrew Lincoln was in something called Teachers which was meant to be a comedy, but wasn't very good or funny... I really enjoyed the Walking Dead video game as well, it's basically a set of episodes that you make decisions in to alter how everything plays out - very interesting stuff.

No OPKs for us - when I wasn't ovulating they weren't doing anything for us, random positives all over the place. However, maybe they would work if the Clomid has got us more regular - but with all the monitoring, it seems unnecessary. And not started temping, got the thermometer by the bed but hell, I don't do waking up well and certainly not at any sort of consistent time. Usually we don't get to bed til 2am, 3am coz of OH's work shifts, and then not up til 10am earliest.

It has been a jolly marvellous day, I must admit. Though I might be in trouble for having done NO housework all day - everything is a right state but I just cannot be bothered haha


----------



## LeeMcMee

LoneWanderer said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> Regarding TV shows... DH also got me into wrestling 7 years ago lol We went to WWE WrestleMania a few years ago in New York and he wants to go again this time next year. I might pass cuz it's $$ but I told him he should go (with friends). We just started watching that new show on AMC that premiered Monday called The Terror. It's good! Reminds me of that show Salem that sadly was cancelled. That's a good one. We also watch Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, and soooo many others haha.
> 
> Jealous about Wrestlemania! The decent shows never come to the UK. I think only once have they even contested a belt here, normally we just get a showcase with little decent action. I am in love with Braun Strowman, would honestly leave OH in a heartbeat for him. Such a cutie hahaha!
> 
> We've been watching Walking Dead but since it restarted after the break we just haven't had time to catch up. Here in UK Walking Dead is absolutely hilarious to us, half the cast is British and from terrible shows and doing terrible accents - Andrew Lincoln was in something called Teachers which was meant to be a comedy, but wasn't very good or funny... I really enjoyed the Walking Dead video game as well, it's basically a set of episodes that you make decisions in to alter how everything plays out - very interesting stuff.
> 
> No OPKs for us - when I wasn't ovulating they weren't doing anything for us, random positives all over the place. However, maybe they would work if the Clomid has got us more regular - but with all the monitoring, it seems unnecessary. And not started temping, got the thermometer by the bed but hell, I don't do waking up well and certainly not at any sort of consistent time. Usually we don't get to bed til 2am, 3am coz of OH's work shifts, and then not up til 10am earliest.
> 
> It has been a jolly marvellous day, I must admit. Though I might be in trouble for having done NO housework all day - everything is a right state but I just cannot be bothered hahaClick to expand...

WrestleMania was cool but it was outside and we started to freeze lol also been to a bunch of other shows like Raw and PPVs and also been to a TNA show which was fun. I used to be in love with CM Punk but he quit :( I have a lady crush on Sasha Banks (who is from my state, too) and Alexa Bliss haha and I love Dean Ambrose #1, AJ Styles, Bray Wyatt, Daniel Bryan (glad he's back!), Finn Balor.

DH and I crack up because most of the cast of the Walking Dead are from the UK like you mentioned and when we see them on the Talking Dead we are shocked if they AREN'T from the UK lol and yeah their American accents aren't the best haha and sometimes they slip. We feel like the show is dragging lately. It used to be better than it is now but oh well.


----------



## Zoboe95

Diedrek- I have a love hate relationship with ms!! ...it definitely is comforting, knowing it probably means everything is OK! Mostly its to do with keeping a fresh taste in my mouth...weird...if I eat anything sweet, or too strong, the aftertaste makes me feel yuk, but mint is good! 

Wanderer - channel 4 online recommended me One Born Every Minute earlier, because apparently its similar to SU2C Bake Off!! ...I have watched it before, but decided in my slightly fragile current state it would be a really bad idea, and really scare me! Call the Midwife is bad enough for that, and that is very much staged! Watched an episode of NCIS LA last night with oh, and nearly cried...everything is setting me off at the moment!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Canadian - I am so sorry that af showed up. Hang in there, hope HSG will be helpful and sending :dust: for your next cycle.

Wanderer - He is so adorable, the pup. Did you get a call back yet? Your symptoms sounds like ovulation, get busy and join us in dreadful tww.

Die - I think you are the sweetest. Yes, I reached safely and leaving him each time is hard. But as usual, got a lot of pending things at work after the break, so I am really busy atm, which is good. It keeps me away from googling and over analyzing. Fx you are ovulating and glad you are feeling better. You are now also in tww, first few days are the worst to me. You have no symptoms, you can't test, just W.A.I.T. It's killing me.

Lee - Feeling bloated is an ovulation symptom, I guess I should say don't stop and those are the kind announcing the sticky bean, lol. Your symptoms on CM matches mine, I also had dry ones for couple of days, then lotion/creamy CM. However RPR information kind of backfired, mine is not increasing. So this cycle might not be it for me. Good luck to you, I loved that bit you are not supposed to test, but testing keeps you busy.

Zoboe - I am with Die on this, MS does sound your bun is cooking right. I hope it (MS) will subside soon though. I am also crazy about chocolates, so that is interesting to know, for you it kinda changed. 

Nix - You and dream are so close on when you can test. Good to know weekend was eventful!! Fx for you and sending positive vibes.

Dream - Yes, I am lucky, he is patient with me. I wanted to ask both you and Nix, have you been having any symptoms yet? 

On the tv show topic, I watch game of thrones, when calls the heart, and so many others. I am mostly into fantasy genre.


----------



## Nixnax

Dream - I use 2 apps. Ff says ovulation on cd15 and Flo says ov on cd14. Im just happy that its been detected. So af will either arrive on 7th or 8th April. Or hopefully not at all ha ha. 

I love one born every min. Im on late shift so missed this weeks. Ill catch up on the weekend. I also love walking dead. I find it hard to concentrate on it now Im only watching it once a week. I used to like binge watching it. 

3 or 4DPO here and just ridin it out. Ive signed up to a 10k race in may so went for a run yesterday, almost keeled over. Ive let myself become so unfit. Im focusing on my fitness for a while now and hopefully in turn thatll help me get preggers.


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady - yeah the chocolate thing is bizarre, I just don't fancy it at all at the moment, I made 12 chocolate cupcakes yesterday for an event, and needed to chop the tops off to make them flat...usually that's a great excuse to binge eat cake, but they are still sat on the side, because I didn't fancy them! 

...savoury party eggs and mini sausage rolls are keeping me going at the moment ...oh and my major craving...Heinz spaghetti!! ...but it has to be Heinz, not an own brand (no idea why, I Never usually buy Heinz!) Went into Morissons the other day, and they were on offer 5 for £3, so i gave in to my craving and treated myself :D no regrets at all!


----------



## Zoboe95

Also I think the midwife might tell me off when I meet her, I've lost 2kg since finding out I'm preggo...not on purpose!!


----------



## Dream143r

Lee - I used to use a few apps as well but it became way too much. It was taking over too much of my time. Even though I really enjoyed it I decided to cut back. So only using FF now. Your chart is looking good. Temps on the rise. I love it.

Zoboe95 - Happy 6 weeks to you and your sweet pea.

7DPO. I've been planning to start testing 9DPO on Saturday since the start of this TWW. But now realizing that tomorrow is Good Friday and I'll be off work I'm going to be sooooooooooooooo tempted to test then at 8DPO. Someone tell me it's a bad idea.

Anyhoo, still feeling a little lightheaded today. I dunno what's up with that 3 days its been now. meh. Woke up bloated today as well. Sore boobies, thats the norm, usually start up around this time. Nothing really screaming at me that this cycle is THE ONE but nothing saying it isn't either. I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha ha dream, I get the urge from 7DPO. Ive had to ban myself from buying ICs. Ive somehow managed to wean myself down to only buying if AF is late. But as soon as Ive peed on them af arrived! So now Im waiting until af is two days late. Its painful to wait, it really is


----------



## Nixnax

Zo - I cannot be trusted around chocolate full stop. I hope I dont go off it when I get preggers, Ill cry


----------



## Dream143r

I have this major food aversion to Peanuts and Peanut Butter. I literally HATE the smell and taste, I've been tell people since i was teenager that I'm allergic (I'm not). It literally makes me want to puke. When I lived at home I wouldn't let my family even keep the jar in the same cabinet with the rest of the food. Luckily my husband doesn't care for it either so he's perfectly fine not having it in the house.

Sometimes I have nightmares, yes I called them nightmares about being pregnant and becoming obsessed with peanut butter. Literally slathering it on EVERYTHING. It's awful. 

Okay, now you guys officially know how weird I am. I feel better. lol


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> I have this major food aversion to Peanuts and Peanut Butter. I literally HATE the smell and taste, I've been tell people since i was teenager that I'm allergic (I'm not). It literally makes me want to puke. When I lived at home I wouldn't let my family even keep the jar in the same cabinet with the rest of the food. Luckily my husband doesn't care for it either so he's perfectly fine not having it in the house.
> 
> Sometimes I have nightmares, yes I called them nightmares about being pregnant and becoming obsessed with peanut butter. Literally slathering it on EVERYTHING. It's awful.
> 
> Okay, now you guys officially know how weird I am. I feel better. lol

Exactly the same thing, but bananas. I hate the yellow *******s with a passion. I swear, if bananas are the thing I end up wanting, well, fuck.

ADDED: I can't believe B&B edited out my pretty mild swearing but has no issue with the f-bomb.


----------



## Diedrek

Dream143r said:


> Die - Sounds promising, hope that temp stays up tomorrow. I LOVE TEEN MOM!!! lol total guilty pleasure. I'm also obsessed with some other MTV shows that I would never claim to watch in public. The Challenge and Are You The One? So sad when they ended the Real World. I'm literally pooping my pants excited for Ex On The Beach. lol I hope I'm not alone here. Someone say me too please!
> 
> LoneWanderer - Is One Born Every Minute on Netflix?

Oh man do I LOVE AYTO!! The last group pissed me off soo bad! To be fair these are yougins and even though I met my guy at 19 I dont think Id be good picking the one out of 10. Unless it was my SO because wed bee line for each other like we did in real life haha!

I also REALLY loved the OA on Netflix. Cant wait for season 2!!


----------



## Diedrek

Im going to have to check out one born every minute! Ive never even heard of that but we are always down to find good new shows =D My temp was still up today and I put a dummy temp in tomorrow and it definitely will give me solid crosshairs! :happydance: I think this is it you guys!! God if my temp drops Ill be super upset! I do feel feverish but I know I always feel really crappy around O. Its been soooo long I can barely remember haha. Just kidding thats a little too dramatic. Slightly true though ha. If I did O I only got it in the day before I ovulated. Soo.. not terrible but I wish I wasnt sick and couldve DTD more :( It only takes one time .. without a condom right? Lol.. yea RIGHT! As if its that easy .. but heres to hoping that one time was on point <3

Dream- Oh no! I love PB!! Its one of the few ingredients in my protein shake. But haha that is a nightmare for you! Eek! Hope that never happens .. hopefully its just pickles lol. Btw I despise pickles so that would be MY nightmare lol 

Lady- So glad to hear youre keeping busy and got home safe <3 Yes the TWW wait sucks! Thankfully we have each other though! My guy would be up a walk if I kept bringing every little thing up haha!

Lee- I swear Im the last gassiest person! I burp like once a year and only after drinking soda lol. If I ever become gassy it would just have to be a bfp symptom!! Any new symptoms for you? I really really hope this is your cycle girl! <3

Nix- Wow I could never run that much haha! Youre amazing girl!! Im very fit and active but running kills me! I actually dont like cardio of any kind really lol. Post pictures from your race if you can =D 

Zobo- Im still just so insanely happy for you!!! I cant wait to see your first U/S picture!! Do you want a boy or a girl?? We need to all make a bet on what itll be!! I say GIRL! And definitely dont worry about the weight! It happens to almost every new mom to get s bfp with bad MS.. (she) is just getting nice and cozy in there ;) 



I know we can do Polls on here somehow but for now ... I say Zobo is having a beautiful little baby girl <3 :baby:

Check in later ladies. Works been a drag I usually wind up getting home, cooking, watching something on tv with my man then passing out lol. Ive been woken up every night with him coaxing me into the bedroom. Cmon babe lets go get in bed.. come lay down and Ill rub you.. the million dollar line is usually baby I dont want to be in their by myself.. come with me! Hahah. Like damn I wanna go to bed .. but can you just carry me? Im too tired! Lol the days after being sick is still just as bad. Feel like Ive been run over by a school bus! Which are everywhere now that spring break is over. I can barely get to work without getting stuck behind one getting out of my neighborhood!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Dream - Thanks and my temp dipped slightly today, so I'm hoping that's the dip that happens at implantation that I read about. Your symptoms could lead to something good :) LOL peanut butter nightmares. My husband HATES pickles and condiments and he's the same with just smelling it. He can't stand it. Sadly for him I love pickles lol 

Die - Thank you :) I'm regularly gassy LOL but the other day was unusual. No more gas, but I DID just have white EWCM... not clear, but like almost solid white. I googled and found some good things about it! Women getting it before a BFP, so hopefully. Don't wanna get my hopes up though. Temp did a slight dip today. I have read you get a dip around implantation, so hopefully! So with your O being a pest, when do you think you actually Od? I'm curious what DPO you are.

AFM... I'm 6DPO today and very mild cramps here and there. CP is high and what I found interesting was that just a little bit ago I checked CP and CM and my CM was EWCM but it was WHITE not clear. It wasn't just pearly either, it had a lot more thick white color in it than clear. I googled and found some positive things, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Temp did a slight dip today, which I also read about happening around implantation. Who knows!


----------



## Stella2018

Oh my gosh I have missed so much!

Zobo, congrats -- and I wouldn't worry about the weight. I've read that it's common for women to lose weight in the first trimester because of MS. Which sucks when all you want is that bump!

Coming off BCP is for the birds. 
Last day on the pill was the 12th. Withdraw bleed started the 16th, ended the 18th, and dark OPK on the 18th, then positive on the 21st! SO I figure ok, starting off with a 21 day cycle maybe, (counting from the last day on the pill rather than first day of withdraw) whatever. But it was not until this Monday the O symptoms actually began. Thick CM, a little spotting, headache, my lower back was killing me on Mon, left side pain... mostly this has all faded over the last couple of days, but my uterus area still feels like there's a water balloon in there lol. But totally neg OPKs, just stark white. So IDK. BCP jacks you up, so I figure I'm on target for eitehr a 21 day or a 25 day cyce, have a rough idea of when to look out for AF and will try to track better next round! 
Meanwhile... while cleaning the house the other day my hubby threw out the used OPKs so I guess I'll have to do pics next time. I knew I shuld've photographed them when I thought about it last Firday haha 

Baby Dust!


----------



## Nixnax

Dream/wanderer ha youll hate me, I love peanut butter with bananas on toast. I like bananas almost green though. I cant stand them ripe. 

Die- haha love it with the coaxing you into bed. 

Stella - I had 25 day cycles for 3 months after bcp. Now Im a sturdy 27/28 after taking vit c and b complex


----------



## Stella2018

Lee, it could be! The average woman implants 9.15 days post ovulation. I found a really detailed, scientific journal re: ovulation, fertilization, implantation etc if anyone is interested. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5330618/


----------



## Stella2018

Thanks Nix, that actually helps -- I knew it could screw you up but the confusion is aggravating!!! :) I appreciate it


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - Thank you I'm checking that site out now :) I'm in my 2nd cycle of TCC and in my 1st cycle I came off BCP after taking the first week of them (we decided to start trying then and I was too impatient to take my pills till the end of the month lol). It threw my whole body off of course haha so I never knew when my AF was due cuz I Od early according to my OPKs, so I was either 9 days late or 4 days late but AF came but god that had me so impatient lol sounds like your cycle is a little more on track though so you did it right :)


----------



## Stella2018

Lee, Haha, no, I stopped after the first week, too, although in my case it was because I got so fed up with the hormonal crap that was going on. I did not realize how many side effects had crept up on me until I stopped!
But really it doesn't sound like yours was too bad -- a few days late on AF is really not bad! I guess some people get really screwed up for weeks or even months, so that's great news!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Good to see everyone having good strong signs/symptoms here! Hoping for the best for all. As for me got my HSG test set for next week, and hopefully I'll be able to be one of the lucky few who get a positive after it.


----------



## Zoboe95

Stella- I was on bcp for 6 years, I took the last one in Jan, it was the end of pack, had AF as usual, then spent the entire next month sure I was preggo because I had so many symptoms...turned out coming off bcp was horrible!! ...2 months of trying and I got my bfp. I know its not that easy for most, but as my mum said, I have a super fertile, massive family!! ...its worth the comedown when you get your bfp, trouble is, I know I won't want to go back on it afterwards!! 

Diedrek - I managed chocolate cake today, and was so excited!! ...not sure if I want boy or girl, buti tend to refer to 'it' as a he at the moment. I change my mind daily on what I would prefer! ...its amazing that something the size of a sweet pea can have such a huge effect on your body! 

AFM. Felt terrible at the start of the day, but got better as the days gone on. I think I'm much better when I'm busy, and distracted, or out and about. Cant believe I'm halfway through first tri already!! According to the photo on baby centre app, little squishy is vaguely starting to look like a baby...although more like those toy 'grow your own alien's' we had as kids (I hope I'm not the only one whose heard of those!)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just updating my symptoms just in case.

-Day before O day: Watery CM, BD that night, got a positive OPK at 11pm.
-O day: Watery CM.
-1DPO: Dry CM, horrid nausea for half the day (maybe car sickness)
-2DPO: Dry CM, BD in the morning, light cramps, at 12pm had a twinge/flutter on left side of uterus area, my ring finger swelled so much I almost couldn't get wedding rings off. Took them off for a few hours until finger was less swollen.
-3DPO: Lotion CM (light amount), light cramps, this is the day I was SUPPOSED to O but I did early.
-4DPO: Light cramps off and on, I guess tacky white CM? High CP, gassy, pimple on nose.
-5DPO: Light cramps off and on, bad headache.
-6DPO(today): Super white sticky/stretchy CM (like EWCM but not clear), also light white lotion CM, light cramps off and on, constipated, tiny pimple forming under nose but went away.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Where my ladies at?! I was so swamped at work today and now hitting the hay, but impatient me at 7DPO is already testing and killing my eyes by squinting hahaha I donno why I test so early when I know I wont see anything lol shared below for fun.

Hows everyone doing? Ill get on my laptop tomorrow to type more. Night!
 



Attached Files:







5710E62F-261F-493B-B154-FB72BC4687A5.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5









26AC08DF-3D23-4FA0-B8CF-EEB9519717C9.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Where is everyone?! Hopefully making babies lol so I took this with FMU today at 8DPO and I tweaked it on Instagram cuz I figured evap since I took this pic an hour later but it has a pink hue. Now my eyes cant see the line in the stick but I think I need a better prescription glasses lol still early for me I just like to POAS
 



Attached Files:







16B1DD1B-4375-4E06-BF7F-6222C77D507E.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 14









C31D22B5-4483-42E3-AFFA-C5B85C5B5BEE.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









89EB6E44-2814-40C1-888E-A5BDF8956680.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Diedrek

Ugh! Ive been SO bummed out you guys! My temp has only been going down now. So no O. And we literally wore ourselves out with all the BDing! So frustrating I could pull my hair out right now! 

I havent been able to read much cause Im too sad right now. Plus my guy has to work late tonight just like last night. And I mean late like midnight.. so Im going to go over and help the kids do Easter egg coloring to take my mind off of it! 

I do want to say that it was hard to miss those HPTS lee!!! I see the squinter too! Now we wait to see if it darkens... ahhh why is it so hard to be patient!! FX <3 It looks so promising though!! 

Hope you ladies all have a good weekend and Ill try to really check in tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Zoboe95

Hey Lee, sorry, had a crazy busy few days, and got family up this weekend, so kind of pretending like I'm not pregnant ;) ...I can deffo see something in top and bottom picture, but as you say, it's working out whether its bfp or evap!! Fx for you though!!!

AFM...sat outside in the cold for 4 hours this morning handing out goodie bags at our town easter hunt, it was freezing, but I loved it!! ...feeling much better today thankfully, I think I got a cold as ms hit me this week, and so my glands swelled up (they always do when I get a cold) which deffo didn't help. Its felt all week like there is something stuck in my throat, which keeps making me gag (yuk, sorry) ...they seem to have gone down a bit today :)


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww Diedrek, your post came up after I posted for some reason, so sorry you didn't O ...try to keep your chin up, and find some positives in your day :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - I think I see something, fx that it gets darker, that would be so awesome!! I haven't tested yet, I will wait until af is due. Somehow I feel like its not my month, I have no symptom, what so ever. I am rooting for you, sometimes it is difficult to see the line early without any tweaking, and in person it is at least a bit easier. 

Die - I am sorry dear. But hang in there, don't put all your trust on temperature peak I would say. You have been sick, that could affect your chart, and maybe you did O, lets just wait some more. Sending positive vibes to you. Helping kids with Easter eggs sounds wonderful, hope that eases your mind as much it can.

Zoboe - Hate to hear cold is giving you tough times. Hoping, you feel better soon and enjoy your time with family. With your work starting, and upcoming wedding responsibilities, I guess you are pretty occupied at the moment. Don't forget to take care of yourself though, you come first!!

I don't really have anything new to report, just waiting now. AF is due in 10 days. Won't test unless it forgets to show. I am waiting (more like im-) patiently till then.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Not much going on for me here, AF is amost done then I get to have fun with my smexy as hell hubby! He's been smelling so fine lately, like he's kicking out some major hormones or something and it's been such a pain not able to do anything. Maybe it's just me but does anyone else find that at certain times their husbands smell hella good? Just me?

Anyways, sry die that you didn't get an O this cycle but hey the BDing was still good and a stress relief yeah? Lee I'm not seeing much but then again I don't have much experience with those tests. Zobo keeping a secret like that must be so hard! Kudos to you for sticking with it.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yo! Am not MIA, just quiet as I have nothing at all to report. Still reading all your updates. 

Die - urgh, that sucks. Sorry to hear that. Here's to the next cycle. You've not been well, maybe that's thrown everything off - concentrate on getting back to 100% ready for next month. FX.

Canadian - my OH usually smells like hospitals. So nope. Hahaha.

Lee - FX for those lines. I can't see anything, but that could be my crappy eyesight. I swear my eyes are MUCH worse since starting Clomid.

Nix/Dream/Lady - all just waiting for AF or to test, whichever comes first? Yeah I'm same. CD23 today, probably 5DPO. Literally nothing happening at all, just lazing about enjoying the long weekend and eating far too much chocolate. :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Canadian - YES!!! When Im close to ovulation I cant leave the poor man alone. He smells amazing. I literally follow him everywhere. 

6/7 dpo here and just sailing through. Nothing to report except for the sudden headache that has just arrived. I wont test early. Only a week to go (she says impatiently)


----------



## LeeMcMee

I unsubscribed to this thread by accident the other day and I was able to find it again after I got nervous lol and it showed up in my subscribed threads yesterday but not today?

Happy Easter!! I dont even know my DPO anymore cuz I have 2 charts telling me 2 different dates for O lol March 23 and 25 but I assumed I Od on the 23rd because I got my positive OPK the 22nd. Charts below. Will have a better reply tonight or tomorrow. Busy Easter Day :) enjoy your Easter or Passover!

I think Im 10DPO. One of my bffs is Puerto Rican and I say that because its like an old myth that Hispanic people have more of an intuition about things... like psychic stuff if you believe that stuff. I have an open mind about everything and its fun to think of but my friend has had a lot of pregnancy dreams come true which is strange (other people getting pregnant). She knows we are TTC but she had a dream that I called her to tell her I was pregnant. Ill take any positive vibes whether its believable or not haha

Also... I forgot to temp for the last 2 days
 



Attached Files:







86B117ED-A429-4CB5-AAF1-B7ECC8EF1404.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0









3F920AF0-B877-499A-B8B3-BF338422D1A6.jpg
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LeeMcMee

I just figured out how to resubscribe to this thread phew lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

How do I have a positive OPK 10 days after I Od? Does this normally happen? I take them for fun sometimes to show where the lines should be on my Wondfo HCG tests but trhis time was surprised

Even if I was Oing I dont have ewcm I have light creamy cm
 



Attached Files:







EB6FC077-131E-4DF2-9685-AEC7F9017A70.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeeMcMee

YOU GUYS!!!! Do you see this?! The Wondfo has a half of a line!! I never wait the 5 min it says to check it and I check after a minute then I&#8217;m like well it&#8217;s negative but after I took a pic of the oddly positive OPK I looked at the HCG again and omg I&#8217;m gonna go get a digital cuz I have to go to the store anyways. Not telling DH till I do the digital. It was like 5-8 minutes after I took the test and I can tell it&#8217;s not even dry yet. The other brand, ClinicalGuard which I decided to try it has nothing
 



Attached Files:







95180171-A232-40C0-97DC-F5DD45F2081F.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Stella2018

Lee can you get a zoom in picture? I could see much better on the last one you zoomed into... Too blurry here but i did see something last time.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Sorry this site makes them blurry
 



Attached Files:







B83804E1-335F-47C1-A5E1-3891ABD659BC.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9









793FB8F0-0E94-4F44-A9BA-158ACC9F245E.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Stella2018

I see it!!! Oh my gosh - that is so exciting!! When will you take the digital? What brand?


----------



## LeeMcMee

I can&#8217;t even believe it haha I just figured I&#8217;d get another squinter. I&#8217;m literally at the grocery store right now and I have a digital test and a blue dye test and hopefully I can test today before we go to my in-laws if not then tonight


----------



## LeeMcMee

I cant even believe it haha I just figured Id get another squinter. Im literally at the grocery store right now and I have a digital test and a blue dye test and hopefully I can test today before we go to my in-laws if not then tonight


----------



## LeeMcMee

Oops sent twice. I got the positive on Wondfo and also am getting clear blue digital and store brand blue dye


----------



## Stella2018

Let us know ASAP! HAPPY EASTER LEE!!


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Sorry this site makes them blurry


Omg omg omg I see it. I wouldnt do the digital yet. It will most show negative, they are 50miu. Save that until you are 14Dpo. 

Pee on loads of others though lol. I hope this is it for you. Good luck


----------



## Zoboe95

Omg Lee, I can't wait for news!!! Fx so much for you!! 

...so I had some news yesterday, one of my closest friends (not the one getting married) found out this week she is 5 months pregnant!! ...I'm so excited for her, and also for the fact we will hopefully have littlies about 3 months apart! I obviously then told her about me, so she could join in the excitement, but this was all over Facebook messenger, with my aunt and uncle who know nothing in the room with me, so I had to stay really straight faced!! 

Not feeling to bad tonight, but I have no voice! Also still have this weird thing where every morning first thing I have to do is go and stick my head down the toilet (haven't actually been sick, but feel it!) I think it may be psychological, but I can't stop it! 

Hope the wait doesn't go too slowly for all of you playing the waiting game at the mo!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - Your first opk all most gave me a heart attack, thinking its a pregnancy test. And I do see the line in your next test you posted, no need to squint at all, or no tweaking necessary. I am su.....per excited for you, however, I am with Nix on this, that perhaps save the digi, test after a few more days. In the mean time we can see the progress on wondfo. What do you say?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Canadian - For me, I just find DH so sexy around O time, so that is somewhat similar I would say. Sending :dust: your way, enjoy your smexy time!!!!

Nix, Wanderer, Dream - How are you all doing? I am just too impatient atm, no symptom. I am kinda feeling frustrated. 

Die - Thinking of you ..

Zoboe - Awww, that cold.. Hope you get your voice back soon, it must be terrible. Also, keeping that secret from your family, that is hard. Your other bestie is having a little one, that is plain wonderful!! That would help so so much. 

I am happy that I have you all here, when the time comes, I have my own group of ladies to share everything.


----------



## Stella2018

I say do as Nix and Lady suggest - get that BFP straight up!

Zoboe - I am so sorry you feel so crappy. That sucks. And thats too funny about the messege w your relatives in the room but how great to have close friend to share this with!! Hooray!

Lady - I hope you get to share soon fx


----------



## LeeMcMee

It keeps unsubscribing me from this thread so I don&#8217;t see updates and I have to find this thread again grrrr

So I read that if you touch an OPK strip to an hcg strip it can give a false positive on the hcg. Looks like that&#8217;s what happened. I took a Wondfo OPK and hcg an hour ago and got nada. Then just now I took a Wondfo OPK and a ClinicalGuard hcg and put them next to the tests from an hour ago and it caused the dry negative hcg to become positive. The black on the test was eyeliner from my finger lol was rubbing a hair off the test and smudged black on it. ClinicalGuard test did nothing. I&#8217;m so pissed

Pix are before placing them together and after
 



Attached Files:







C674F8E4-6188-4245-953F-8AEB6FC20E27.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10









7F5D79F5-F560-4CEF-AD09-961704E431E7.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Stella2018 said:


> Lady - I hope you get to share soon fx

Thank you :hugs: How is your opk so far, your posted it was negative before. Fx it is getting darker, or maybe you got a positive already. Let us know and have fun obviously!! And keeping the pictures of opks is definitely a good idea, I think Dream here must have suggested that to me and I followed that last month.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LeeMcMee said:


> It keeps unsubscribing me from this thread so I donât see updates and I have to find this thread again grrrr
> 
> So I read that if you touch an OPK strip to an hcg strip it can give a false positive on the hcg. Looks like thatâs what happened. I took a Wondfo OPK and hcg an hour ago and got nada. Then just now I took a Wondfo OPK and a ClinicalGuard hcg and put them next to the tests from an hour ago and it caused the dry negative hcg to become positive. The black on the test was eyeliner from my finger lol was rubbing a hair off the test and smudged black on it. ClinicalGuard test did nothing. Iâm so pissed
> 
> Pix are before placing them together and after

Oh damn! I didn't even know that could happen. I understand how you must feel.. Keep testing though, fx for that line!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah Lee - I didnt know that! That must have been what caused my line a few month ago. I put it next to an opk. How bloody infuriating. Dont count yourself out yet, its still way too early. Theres still a chance. 

Well Im 7/8 dpo (more 7 I think) I had some light cramping last night along with a lovely headache. But thats it. I feel completely normal otherwise. 6 days of waiting to go. 

I have a day of decorating today. Ugh I hate painting, its not even our house so Ill hate it even more lol. 

Hope you ladies have a spendid day


----------



## Dream143r

Lee - wow! I can't believe that's a thing. Completely frustrating but good to know now. Thank you for sharing. FX your BFP is still on the way.

Sorry for those on the April testing thread you will see my update for today twice:

CD27/11DPO - AF due Friday. 

This morning's test looks pretty negative. Although I am seeing a next to invisible grey shadow. Nothing even remotely close to anything the camera would pick up. It did show up near the end of the time limit. But I dunno. I'm pretty sure I'm grasping at straws here. I'm usually pretty realistic with my BFNs though and don't usually see squinters that aren't there. It for sure doesn't have any pink though. I actually brought it to work with me to stare at it even more in my office. lol These strips are usually pretty stark white. I dunno. I'll post the pic but I don't see anything in the pic.

I meant to mark a paper with where I as seeing the shadow but accidentally marked the actual test at the edges. Oops.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-04-02 at 7.17.11 AM.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Stella2018

Lee, that is so frustrating! I am so sorry... but there is still plenty of time. 

OPKs are still neg for me, maybe getting a touch darker but it's hard to say. Just waiting for AF (next week? week after?) so that I can start fresh and hopefully my hormones will be calmer next round. 

Everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## CanadianMoose

This thrusday is my HSG test, ugh at an ungodly hour too...oh well. husband will be with me so that's a plus! Good luck to the rest of you ladies wait for that BFP


----------



## Zoboe95

Oh my god, if yesterday I was a bit coldy, what on earth is today!! I can't talk at all, all that comes out is a squeak!! Its really weird, I'm not blocked up, and my throat doesn't hurt, but I feel queasy, and I just can't talk!! ...lazing on the sofa this afternoon so can live without my voice, but tomorrow I start at the nursery! Im Going to be squeaking at all the children! ...just made the mistake of watching casualty, and it was waaayy over emotional and I cried...a lot...that has never happened to me before...oh was shocked, and is making me watch a comedy next instead! 

Bit worried about tomorrow, but I'll just have to see how it goes, I'm working from 8-5 which is quite long hours, but I'm sure I'll be fine :) 

Any symptoms from you ladies waiting for a bfp?


----------



## Nixnax

Dream - I see a little something there. I hope its the beginnings of some thing. 
 
Canadian - I hope tomorrow goes well for you. 

Zo - good luck for tomorrow. I hope the long day isnt too painful. Get some practice in with the little ones now that you have one on the way. 

Just got home and Im running a hot (ish) bath. I have more paint on me than on the walls lol.


----------



## Diedrek

Hey girls! I hope everybody had a good Easter!! I was so busy that day and Im not sure if it was all the slip n sliding at my age or just the lingering cough but my stomach is so sore!! Like the muscles themselves are aching. Ugh! Yesterday was just a joke at work I literally cant even talk about it or Im going to get so frustrated again. Today is good though! Except I left my lunch at home and Im aggravated Ill have to make the whole 4 minute drive home to get it lol. Im frustrated lately. I think its all the temping and not Oing! Thatll do it for sure!

Dream- Hopefully its the start of a good line!! FX! Cant wait to see your new test! <3

Canadian- Eek! Im glad your guy can be with you though! Let us know how it goes Im super interested because Im sure next year if Im not pregnant Ill be getting mine done too. Hope Thursday goes smoothly for you, FX & GL to you girl!

Lee- Holy half a BFP??!!! Yesssssss girl with the +opks around the time of Bfps!! We see it all the time! Thats gonna be you! Update test this morning? =D Praying for a bfp and Ive never heard of the touching can share a positive result before? Thats crazy but I dont fully believe it just yet! Retest girl! 

Lady- Hope you had an amazing Easter Lady <3 Anything new going on with you today?? 

Nix- Hope the decorating went well =) Were you painting the interior of a house? Was it at least a pretty color? Lol I bet it looks amazing if you did it! 

Zobo- I hope you have a great day at work mama! Nice and smooth and MS stays the hell away from you! Youre strong & you got this girl <3 GL :)


I will be on here everyday now that the holidays are over and Im 90% back to health. Im pretty sure my temps are just not working because my constant fan on fan off situation with my OH. I just need to start sticking it in my Coochie and bite the bullet of switching mid cycle cause Im not technically mid anything yet lol. Lots of creamy cm these past two days after almost three days of dry cm. But the days of dry were the last little bits of feeling sick and I wasnt drinking very much because I wasnt obsessing about putting liquids into my sick body anymore. Who knows.. so ready to ovulate already! SO and I are only ever doing it maybe every two-three days. Every other day is just too much for both of us with what we do for a living. Idk why I keep buying opks .. they obviously dont work for me. I probably get at least one positive every two days. I have bloodwork on the 20th so hopefully thatll give me some answers! But for now Im praying for bfps for the group here and lots of :dust: spread my way <3


----------



## Dream143r

I'm so full of emotions this morning. I can't stop crying. I'm angry, irritated, sad, defeated, annoyed, depressed just so many things rolled into one. 

CD28 - 12DPO
Test seems to be the same as yesterday. I can see a colourless shadow. but honestly I don't think it's really there. I've just reached a point of desperation to see something, anything at all on these tests after TTC for a year. I feel defeated and I just want to give up. It's just not fair. 

To add to my stresses, my stupid cousin (the one who got knocked up by a random tinder hookup and has no idea who her baby daddy is) is HARASSING me about her baby shower and if DH and I are attending. The shower isn't until MAY 5th and I just got the invite on Thursday AND it doesn't have an RSVP date. Leave. Me. Alone.

I don't enjoy being the Debbie downer, but I know you guys understand it's needed at times. I just can't seem to get my emotions in check today. I cried when I took the test this morning. I cried in the car on the way to the gym. I cried in the bathroom at the gym. And now i'm locked in my office at work, still crying. This is so overwhelming. 

Sometimes I feel like maybe we need a break. but seriously, a break?! time is ticking we don't have time to take a break. I feel like I'm just waiting for AF now. She's due Friday. I know I'm not out yet technically, but when it's the same story every cycle it's really hard to believe that. CD1 usually makes me feel better, I hope that will be the case again.

My appointment with the fertility doc is "coming up" April 26th. Looks like by then I'll be in another TWW. I'm hoping to get cycle monitoring done with him and then maybe move to IUI if he thinks its a good fit.

And.......Breathe.


----------



## Zoboe95

Dreamer - I really hope you start to feel happier soon, sometimes you need to let out all those thoughts and feelings! 

Diedrek - I hope that your temps start to make sense now you're feeling better!

AFM - first day at work went really well, 6am alarm was a bit of a shock to the system, but after getting up and (tmi) dry heaving a few times (this seems to be my current morning routine) I was able to spend most of the day feeling fine! Worked in early years today, so 3+4 year olds...they were lovely all morning, and grumpy in the afternoon, which is pretty common! Spending a day in the baby dept tomorrow, which will be good practice!! Still got pretty much no voice, so going around squeaking at people, but hey ho, it will make my first few days memorable!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, just a quick update because Im going to bed in a bit. Today has been an awful day (feeling wise). I woke up shattered. My turkey meatballs for lunch tasted gone off. Ive checked the date and they dont go off until 5th April. Ive had a really light headed headache all after with feeling sick. Along with a croaky throat. DH said I dont look too good. Had to have a lie down after work. Im 8/9 dpo today and feel horrendous


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Stella - Its no fun with the guessing, is it? I don't have a super regular cycle either. I have recently used an app to calculate my average cycle using last 5 months af starting date, it calculated my avg cycle is 31 days. Based on the same app, I am 8 dpo today. Of course I have no way of telling if that is exactly true or not. Hope you get your answers soon.

Canadian - Hope your appointment goes smooth and you get some answers. 

Zoboe - Good to see you had a wonderful day. Its all good practice I would say. Sending positive vibes your way to send MS and that awful cold away. 

Die - Excited to have you back girl!! Now that you are feeling much better, those opks better start behaving!! 

Dream - I am so sorry you are feeling so down. And on top of that you have to continue to work, that is tough. I do feel sometimes if I can get a break from life in general. We all have those dark episodes, don't we? Hang in there girl. You still have 2 days to go, lets just wait till af is due and then test. I know it is hard to wait, but lets just try together, okay? Fx for that beautiful line..

Nix - Fx taste going off, headaches will lead to something positive.. 

Wanderer, Lee - Any updates?

AFM, I am getting creamy/white cm from yesterday after going dry for several days. I do have headaches and back pain. But that is due to the fact that I haven't been sleeping well, and working all day without much break. Don't think it is pregnancy related.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Dream143r said:


> I'm so full of emotions this morning. I can't stop crying. I'm angry, irritated, sad, defeated, annoyed, depressed just so many things rolled into one.
> 
> CD28 - 12DPO
> Test seems to be the same as yesterday. I can see a colourless shadow. but honestly I don't think it's really there. I've just reached a point of desperation to see something, anything at all on these tests after TTC for a year. I feel defeated and I just want to give up. It's just not fair.
> 
> To add to my stresses, my stupid cousin (the one who got knocked up by a random tinder hookup and has no idea who her baby daddy is) is HARASSING me about her baby shower and if DH and I are attending. The shower isn't until MAY 5th and I just got the invite on Thursday AND it doesn't have an RSVP date. Leave. Me. Alone.
> 
> I don't enjoy being the Debbie downer, but I know you guys understand it's needed at times. I just can't seem to get my emotions in check today. I cried when I took the test this morning. I cried in the car on the way to the gym. I cried in the bathroom at the gym. And now i'm locked in my office at work, still crying. This is so overwhelming.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like maybe we need a break. but seriously, a break?! time is ticking we don't have time to take a break. I feel like I'm just waiting for AF now. She's due Friday. I know I'm not out yet technically, but when it's the same story every cycle it's really hard to believe that. CD1 usually makes me feel better, I hope that will be the case again.
> 
> My appointment with the fertility doc is "coming up" April 26th. Looks like by then I'll be in another TWW. I'm hoping to get cycle monitoring done with him and then maybe move to IUI if he thinks its a good fit.
> 
> And.......Breathe.


I was right with you 3 months ago...this was me. Except I didn't have anyone inviting me to a baby shower but everyone in the family, including extended, is either having, had, or talking about their kids. I'm the only one without them and cue 2 years TTC in about 2 months.

I finally got to a GYN fertility specialist but right now it's only testing and not doing anything helpful. But at least I will know where the problem lies...maybe.

You've got the right idea girl, vent to those who know and are in the same bout...and breathe and try again after the rage subsided. :hugs:

Edit: forgot to say last night at 4:30 am hubs rushed me to the ER due to extreme abdominal pain. I thought it might be a busted ovary or appendix, but after having to wait 2 HOURS in triage line they finally saw me to "log me in" and have me wait some more. Fuck that, if after almost 3 hours I wasn't on the floor blacked out or in shock it wasn't those 2 things and probably was bad gas/constipation. So we left and I have been super drugged all day and taking a bunch of "poop helping" stuff. Hubs was freaking out because more than once I went into shock and became "unresponsive", so I think I just must have had a sever reaction to something I ate and it's causing really bad pain. Good thing to have 2 days before HSG test eh? FML


----------



## Nixnax

Dream - I hope you feel better today. Please dont feel bad about vent to us, thats what were here for. I know that this is the only place I can talk about it as my friends dont really know were TTC. Today is a new day. 

Canadian - sounds awful, hope you feel better today? Rest up girl. 

Die - we only painted my DHs grandmothers kitchen white. It really wasnt very exciting. Its made us want to paint our place though, as the walls have become rather dindgey.

AFM - I feel a lot better today. But man was I rough yesterday. This month I have a lot of strange things going on. Its probably all in my head so Im going to try and forget about it all for a couple of days. Af is due in 3/4 days. I really want to test but Im going to try and hold off


----------



## LoneWanderer

Morning y'all. Everyone seems to be having a really rubbish week, either feeling ill or sad or, like me, just bloody bored! Hope things start to improve for everyone having a poo time of it in general. Thinking of y'all.

This has been the most uneventful TWW ever. CD26 and NOTHING to report. Nothing. I feel as normal as can be. Last month at this point I'd started with boob pain, cramping, horrendous low mood - all the usual AF symptoms. But no sign so far. Hopefully this means my cycles are getting longer with the Clomid - that's what we need to happen.

I'm probably 7dpo, so could do with her holding off for another week. She's technically due Saturday, that would be 10dpo - not quite long enough IMO. So if she arrives on time, I'm going to chase up the OBGYN and ask about the trigger shot for next month.


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax - Glad you're feeling better today!

Lady_Alysanne - Thank you. Yeah, I'm done testing this cycle. Unless for some reason AF is late and my temps stays high.

Moose - oh wow. Is the pain gone today? That sounds terrible.

AFM - CD29/13DPO - I refused to test this morning. Temp is still up. Chart looks great, don't mean to brag but my chart always looks great so that's pretty much irrelevant. lol Had an awesome workout this morning, all cardio. Back down to my pre-easter 3 day binger weight. heehee. AF due Friday, I had some usual pre-AF cramps yesterday. None today so far.


----------



## Diedrek

Dream- ughh Im so sorry to hear you had such a bad day :( Its seriously perfectly fine to break down some days. I mean we ALL have right? Trust me when I say for some reason my car knows all of my pain! I dont know why but some days after I had a bad day at work, or more negative tests and just everything under the sun, Ill get in my car to go home and just bawl my eyes out! Hysterically crying .. like legit ugly cry all the way home in the middle of 5:00 traffic. It happens and you should take that time to be upset and reevaluate things. Youll come back at it much calmer, I promise! Hang in there girl <3 And ok just sorry and wtf about the tinder baby shower. Omg.. you have every right to feel some type of way about that! What I do in those situations is make myself feel 1,000x better by saying Ive been with my guy for years and years, we love each other, my child will grow up with parents who fought to have them. It helps :( 

Lady- Right!? Im honestly just still using them to see if they even do give me blazing positives when I actually O. If they dont .. Ill know. And if they do then I will just have to keep using them! I call it a science experiment right now haha! Girl .. Im with the creamy cm too after days of dry! Except it probably means more for you haha. Were cm sisters atm haha!

Canadian - oh my god how scary!!!! So glad youre ok but what the hell?? I thought Canadian healthcare was better than the US. You sound like you went to a Florida hospital! Are you feeling better today? Glad youre husband was there .. he must have been freaked out! If you ate something you dont have on a regular basis Id definitely say it say it was a bad reaction issue. Wow .. definitely not cool to have right before youre HSG! Tomorrows the day for you though! FX for you it goes smoothly <3

Nix- Ive always wanted one of those artist to come and paint my walls something fierce! Like an ocean or something <3 

Wanderer- Hang in there girl! Do you plan to test Saturday or just wait till 11dpo to see if af shows? Eek I love when you girls start testing!!

Lee- and speaking of testing.... :) :) How you doin girl??


Im still stuck in ovulation limbo so I have nothing to report. Except my nips are sore .. again. And I will say that I blamed my fiancé for that last night because hes been tugging on em lately! I swear he comes home like a wild banshee some days. Ok off to do some job stuff .. blehhh. Id rather be home ;) Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Nixnax

Wanderer - that was me last month, absolutely nada. Whereas this month I have every bloody symptom going. I feel so different and its probably all for nothing. 

Die - oh my days you crack me up. Wild banshee. Nearly spat my tea out at my desk lol. 

Dream - you do have a lovely chart, I hope it turns into a bfp. Good work on the gym work. I ducked out of a run today due to rain. Will do it tomorrow though. Got to keep our spirits up somehow and the exercise is a great way. 

Im going to test tomorrow morning. I have so much going on that I just need to put my mind at ease, at least until AF shows or doesnt. Im so dismissive of symptoms most of the time but this month feels odd. Even my chart looks odd compared to normal. I never get dips in the TWW, not until AF anyway. Knowing my luck AF will show right on time though.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey everyone, I have to get caught back up. I went MIA for a couple days cuz I was mad at that fault test lol :( and I was stressing myself out too much testing so early and hoping for results. My bff, who is 2 days ahead of me in her cycle, just got AF this morning so she's bummed but she said she didn't feel pregnant. I wasn't cramping for a couple days, but I'm cramping again a little harder so I'm wondering if AF is coming. I haven't had any IB. I was mildy cramping almost this whole cycle and had some strange symptoms, but nothing lately. I was checking CP this morning and it was super tight in there and that happened last cycle before AF came, so it might be coming. I always feel like I see faint shadow lines on tests (within the 5 min window), but I can always find a line lol it's a curse.

So I haven't really been testing much and just kind of waiting it out so I don't stress myself out. Waiting for a BFP has like taken over my life lol below are some recent tests from today and yesterday just cuz I felt like it.

Also, I think in previous posts I was saying I was 1 DPO ahead of where I am. Today I am 12DPO and FF app thinks my AF will come on Tuesday, but if my body goes by my old cycle when I was on BCP my AF would be this Friday. So I would say it would be between both dates. Sunday?
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5









11dpo.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5









12dpo.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nixnax

Im 9DPO and just caved and tested. BFN. No more testing now, its out of my system (ish) af is due Sunday (ish). Just gonna kick back and relax (ish). There are a lot of ishs today


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix, that BFN is such bullish lol


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - Relax and enjoy yoir next couple of days. Its still early so you never know! I really hope theres more to come for you later in the week :)
Lee - I am sorry youre having to go through that letdown. I cant imagine. 
LoneW - I bet this means its working! thats really great! 
Canadian - that sounds horrible and really scary. I cant believe they made you wait so long! I though pain moved you to the front of the line. I am so glad you are feeling better. Get rest and back on your feet soon. 
Lady - thanks. The hormones seem to be levelling out and i read that after your first AF the symptoms pretty much sjould go away so fx. An app is a good idea, i should try that. 

Stopped with the OPKs for now (cuz I keep forgetting). AF is either tomorrow or Monday. Maybe. Got a 20 minute hot flash with flushing today at work which was fun. Sore nips. A little achy in the abdomen. So i hope this means AF coming soon!

Maybe i can give a lught to everyone having such a tough week: This morning i woke up and went to the bthrm to get ready for work and when i came back the bedroom there was a huuuuge wet spot by my pillow - about the size of a big orange. I asked my husband why he ket the dog lick my sheets and he was like "uh... No baby that was you." Omg ive never been a drooler! IDK how i ever got such a hottie to marry me hahaha.


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax - way to get the POAS out of your system(ish) lol I totally support that.

Stella2018 - LOL too funny. Yes, I needed that, thank you.

AFM CD30 and 14DPO: Temp still hanging decently well. I didn't test yesterday or today. AF is due tomorrow. The only way I'm testing again is if she doesn't come tomorrow, then I'll test Saturday FMU. (If I get enough balls, fear of more rejection)


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks for the well wishes everyone doing much better physically, and it was totally a bad food reaction leading to gas/constipation and badly inflamed intestines.

On a more ragy note, I couldn't get my HSG test done today because my GYN fucked up the time on it forcing it too early I couldn't get to the cashier's office to pay the hospital for it cause they open at 8:30, appointment was set to 7:30. Doc, my GYN, told the hospital to "cancel it" because she couldn't stay past 8. 

Apparently they set everything up KNOWING I had to pay by cash only, but forgot to tell me to come in another day and prepay...to which when they called to set up the appointment I asked if I needed to do that, come in before the day and pay, to which they said "no, just come in early and stop by the office before hand and make sure you get the check." Thing is they have a place you are supposed to go to "after hours" that will take care of the payment except when I went there today the guy was like " uh, I dunno ask so and so, I don't do that here" >.< It says on the sign you do! FFS people! So now I have to wait a whole nother fricken cycle and go through this shit AGAIN but maybe people will have their shit together this time.

And breathe....

So taking advantage of this "break cycle" and sexing the hell outta my hubs for the stress relief, screw this nonsense, not allowed to drink so this is the next best thing. Oh, and also 7days till my mother comes to visit, right during O. Fuck my life right now.


----------



## Dream143r

Moose - O M G! Wow. Makes you wonder how these people even have their jobs? Seems pretty simple for them to have told you the process, especially since you asked! Wow that's incredibly frustrating that you have to wait anything cycle now. Is it already booked? I'm so sorry. That really friggin sucks!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Dream143r said:


> Moose - O M G! Wow. Makes you wonder how these people even have their jobs? Seems pretty simple for them to have told you the process, especially since you asked! Wow that's incredibly frustrating that you have to wait anything cycle now. Is it already booked? I'm so sorry. That really friggin sucks!

Nope they won't even book it till I call with confirmation of 1st day of period, CD1, so I have to wait a whole cycle now. :dohh: So stressed and angry right now I "told" hubby that he WILL give me sexy times tonight regardless of how he thinks I am "feeling", A.K.A sick still or w/e, because I need it to chill out. So sexually frustrated and need the relaxing stress relief from it. To which he laughed and repeated my phase to me " you will be having sex with me tonight, whether you like it or not!" And called me silly and that he loved me...not sure I'm doing this right but w/e. So glad he is an understanding and loving man, at least with this I'm lucky. :rofl:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ok I'm baaack lol yeah I have just been mad since my false positive on Easter. What an April Fools joke for life to play on me!

Thank you all for the excitement when we THOUGHT it was a BFP haha now I'm hoping I didn't O late because that positive OPK was the most positive I have ever gotten before and we didn't BD around that time...

Dream - I can also see a faint line. I'm also one who always finds a line lol. FX for you! Your sad post hit the feels. I can't imagine trying for a year. I'm sure it's super upsetting and I'm so sorry. I always worry about that with me because I'm going to be 33 this year and I know so many people who have trouble trying. FX for you <3

Zoboe - Love hearing your symptoms of early pregnancy :) I'm living through you haha I can't wait to start setting up the nursery. COME ON BFP lol 

Die - I HOPE it's my turn haha but I'm now wondering if I just Od super late :( because I've never seen an OPK so positive for me (but it's only my 2nd cycle taking them). But the odd thing is I kept checking my CM and it was never EWCM with that mega positive OPK... it was just creamy. Regarding prego tests, I just keeping THINKING I see faint lines on tests, but it's just always like that. I will def keep you posted if I get some good lines :) thanks! Glad you're back from being sick, but sorry about your frustrating OPKs. Glad you're getting some blood work to give you answers.

Nix - Sorry you're sick :( seems like everyone on here is sick. 

Moorse - So scary! Glad you're ok. ERs are the worst. I have left before as well.

Stella - Thank you :) the drooling LOL I hate when I drool omg I've drooled on DH before when I've fallen asleep on the couch leaning against him LOL 



AFM, I'm at CD24 and 13DPO I THINK... I haven't been so sure of my body these last 2 cycles. If I was still on BCP my AF would be due tomorrow, but if I go by FF app it's due Tuesday because that's going by my last cycle which was late due to coming off BCP... So I have no clue LOL. I don't have sore nips or boobs like I got last month before AF. I'm trying to stay away from tests and any that I do take are eh. I just ordered some more Wondfos because those are so much easier to look at than ClinicalGuard with my old lady eyes. I find myself almost cross eyed trying to look at them.

Obviously don't know if these are regular symptoms or prego symptoms, but things out of the ordinary: 
-Mega heartburn yesterday and the day before. I usually don't get it.
-More hardcore cramps, like AF cramps, today and yesterday. 
-Lots of creamy CM
-CP is super low and this is weird but my vagina canal is super tight. It did this last month too before AF but it feels tighter. DH clearly enjoyed that last night LOL sorry.
-Constipation (could be cuz I've been eating grits like a mofo, new fave thing)

I have been slacking at temping :( will let you know when I have some more updates. I read everyone's posts and got caught up. 

:coffee:


----------



## CanadianMoose

I hear y'all on drooling but I got ya beat. Haha hubs would KILL me if he knew I shared this...


When you go to scratch and rub on their head being affectionate but end up getting stuck being the pillow so the can get an hour nap in. And yes I had my hand up holding his head for at least an hour! Has happened many times and I just love him too much to grumble about the arm cramp and the drool on my hand/arm(sometimes his head tilts and my hand ends up holding his chin/head up getting a handful of drool for thanks!) LOL poor guy, he tries so hard but he works so hard.


----------



## CanadianMoose

On a lighter note I had to share this for the ladies taking about the tea earlier posts back. We love tea, but not as much as this guy apparently...


----------



## Stella2018

HAHAHAHAHA. I dont think ive ever git my hand stuck like that! Hilarious - love the pic too. He looks so peaceful. :haha:
I am sorry for your doc crap tho... Thats soooo frustrating 
Lee - glad yo see you back and feeling happier!


----------



## Diedrek

Nix and Lee- ugh sorry about the BFNs! Hang in there you beautiful ladies! <3

Stella- Hahah I wish your hubby wouldve just been like sure... the dog did it... lol. I do drool in my sleep .. but only under pure exhaustion! It always freaks me out when it does happen thats how rare it occurs lol.

Canadian - what a load of horse shit!!! BD the hell away.. I hope youre feeling more relaxed now ;) I personally would never not BD with company in the house. Just make sure the door is locked, TV is on, and just being super quiet! GL to you and I hope you have a good visit with your mom <3 

Nothing going on here .. feeling stressed because of work but it is what it is! Ready to go home, shower, and relax! :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Canadian - Can't believe you had those awful days back-to-back, some people just need to be sued, seriously!! Okay, was that too much? They should be fired.. Hope you are feeling better today. I am sorry you have to wait like another month for HSG. And that pic you posted is really adorable, so clear that he feels safe and peaceful in your arms. Mine does this odd shaking movement sometimes when he naps in my arms, usually what we do when we have a dream about falling from sky or something. 

Wanderer - These weeks have more than 7 days in it, I swear!! Why does tww has to be like this? Fx you get some symptoms as you enter later part of tww.

Stella - Lol, that part defo made me smile.. I do drool though occasionally, and first thing I do is making sure DH doesn't notice. Obviously that doesn't really work when you are married to a guy for years, eventually he sees me as I am, gross and drooly ;)

Lee - Good to have you back dear, sorry the tests are not going your way. But if AF is still 3/4 days away, you are early, right? I was feeling a bit down today, so I was reading other peoples symptoms and when they got their BFP to cheer me up. And some ladies had to wait until 16/17 dpos. I say none of us are out until witch shows her ugly head.

Die - Oh, Die, cm sisters and Banshee DH, honestly girl you crack me up. I don't know if it means anything for me either. I am not having a lot of creamy cm like is normal if you are preggo, just a little bit. And that is kinda normal for me before af. Hope the pressure of work clears up soon for you.

Nix - I am sorry about your test, you are right, sometimes you just need to get it out of your system. I won't be testing until Tuesday, as af due on Monday. GL with your test on Saturday, fx that witch stays the hell away from our life.

Dream - I am sending positive vibes dear, and as I was telling Lee, I read lots of success stories today, ladies had to wait until 16/17 DPO. So, I am keeping everything crossed for you..

Zoboe - Where are you hun? Hope work is not too much. I love hearing your early symptoms. And your scan is I guess is only 10 days away, that is super exciting!!

AFM, I am having some pulling, pinching sensations in my lower abdomen and lady parts since yesterday. Today, I got a mild headache. The only thing standing out to me is I can hold my pee at most two hours, then I literally have to run. And its not a lot in amount, which is weird. I hope all this is not in my head, which could be though. I have an extraordinary imagination *sigh*, so I'll try not to see too much into it.

Good Luck to you all!!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies

Moose - wow how incompetent can they be, seriously?! Id be fuming. Haha get that frustration out this weekend. Thats so sweet you holding his head whilst he sleeps

Lee - we appear to the be the same. I had horrendous heartburn last night (I never get heartburn unless its from drinking too much cider). Ive had lower back ache for 2 days.

Dream - I feel better since testing, its made me think Im out this cycle so Im more relaxed now. 

Die - thanks Hun

So Im 11/12 dpo today depending on the app I look at. My temp dropped below the cover line today. Im expecting af tomorrow. Which would make my Flo app correct. FF says af on Sunday. We shall see. Im ready for this cycle to be over, its been an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## Zoboe95

I'm back :) ...had a busy 3 days at work, and was trying to fight off a bug too! I found that I was getting home at about 6pm, having dinner, then pretty much just sleeping! ...love the new job though, so when I'm feeling better life will be good! ...just checked in at the hotel for my besties wedding this weekend, which is so so exciting! My voice is a little sore, but pretty much back now, so definitely on the mend :)

Funny story...every morning at the moment, I wake up and have to run to the toilet to dry heave ...this morning I woke up, ran to the toilet...and didn't feel sick, I stood there like a lemon for a few seconds, before deciding maybe I should just get on with my day!! Tried on my bridesmaid dress again last night to check it still fits, all good, but a little tight across the chest, boobs are deffo growing at last!! I've also got a total pregnancy brain, I keep forgetting things or making stupid comments! I managed to forget to bring the wedding card with me today, yet remembered the presents, and the card from my parents!! 

Hope you're all doing OK, hopefully now I'm feeling better, I'll log on a bit more!! ...although probably not this weekend, going to be a tad busy celebrating :D


----------



## LeeMcMee

Moose - Love the pix haha

Stella - Thank you :)

Die - Thank you lady :)

Lady - Thank you :) AF is due either today or Tuesday. With my normal BCP cycles it would be due today, but my FF app is going back last month's wacky cycle where my AF was late and FF app thinks my AF is due on Tuesday. So some time between now and Tuesday. So still kinda early, but I'm so impatient hahaha.

Nix - Hopefully this heartburn we are both getting is a good sign! I also never get heartburn. My lower back aches I believe due to my bad cramps I've been having. 

Zoboe - Glad you didn't have to heave! Maybe it's getting a little better. I like your lil tracker that shows the size of your baby :D

AFM... DH and I have a hot date tonight haha driving an hour to go to the Cheesecake Factory. If you don't know what it is, it's a restaurant with soooo many dinners to choose from and all are delicious. And yes of course... CHEESECAKE. They have the best cheesecake around. My fave is cookie dough. I'll take a pic of what I get and post it later. We will probably get them to go cuz they're so big and rich and you can make 2-3 helpings out of them. I'm at 14DPO today and AF is due anywhere between today and Tuesday, going by my usual cycle when I was on BCP and last month's late AF. I have had bad cramps for the last 3 days. No sore boobs to indicate AF is coming, but I donno what my normal signs are since I've always been on BCP. At lunch time I bought a 2pk of FRERs. I'm gonna try one in a bit. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hey all!

CD29, 10-ishDPO, AF due yesterday as per my usual cycles, but tomorrow as per my last Clomid cycle. Still absolutely nothing to report. BORED!

Attached is a pic I took Wednesday of the bay looking lovely. The blue skies lasted all of one day, now it's rubbish and grey and raining again.

Glad to see everyone seems a bit cheerier, hope things are going well for y'all. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







30019804_10155594240273022_332144026_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LeeMcMee

Beautiful pic! Its chilly here and we had an inch or two of snow yesterday. 

CD26 and 15DPO today. Just cramps off and on, all BFN tests. Got more Wondfos in the mail today.

We went to eat last night and the food was amazing as always there and below is a pic of our Reeses cheesecake mmmm. Cheesecake is also amazing.
 



Attached Files:







15228F0F-E4C0-4B70-820F-5D1EBAD59148.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nixnax

Af arrived today, a day early. Gutted


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - Im so sorry... I hope next month is the month for you and this is the last time youll see the witch for a while. 
Lee - I love the Cheesecake Factory. Havent been there in so long. Our weather is fluctuating. Snow yesterday morning but the day ended at almost 60 degrees and sunny. 
Lone - I LOVE that picture!! I am soo jealous of you living by the water. What a fantastic view. Meanwhile, best of luck with the clomid - i really hope it goes well! Keep us posted tomorrow. 
Zoboe - Sounds like morning sickness is passing? Hooray!! And I am so happy to hear that work is going well. Best of luck! And have a GREAT time at the wedding. 

No AF yet but - unlike the rest of you - Im hoping for it soon! Lol. FX itll show sometime this week. 
Meanwhile, its like spring outside so were gonna start our backyard overhaul today (tearing up half of the lawn to put down mulch where the grass refuses to grow - ugh its so hideous!) and The Office is on Netflix.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Okay, so I caved, and tested today, I think I am at 13 dpo. I wanted to share this first with my ttc sisters, and I was not expecting this at all to start my day. I just wanted to test to get it out of my head, now I don't know what to do. I am in complete shock..
 



Attached Files:







20180408_101046.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady wow wow wow look at that!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

As for me...

:witch::witch::witch:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LoneWanderer said:


> Lady wow wow wow look at that!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much Wanderer. I am really sorry that witch showed up for you. Keeping my fx that next cycle be it for you. Sending :dust: your way!! :hugs:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Nix - I am so sorry. Fx for your next cycle and GL! Sending :dust: your way..

Lee - I love cheesecake factory as well, the cakes are amazing.. Glad that you had a great date. Love that pic!!

Stella - I am sending positive vibes your way hun, fx your new cycle starts soon and you get to enjoy some hot steamy time soon after :winkwink:

Zoboe - Wow, you are having a great time, aren't you? I love weddings!! Have loads of fun this weekend!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah, it's fine, I'm pretty used to her showing up when she's not wanted by now.

You must be so excited! I am excited for you! Eeeeeee! :D


----------



## Nixnax

Omg lady, thats a blazing BFP! No squinting or mistaking that one. Big congrats. 

AFM- Ive had the worse weekend ever. Blazing argument with DH. His van was then broken into and all of his work tools have been stolen. Everything sucks right now. 

Oh well, on to next cycle


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Wanderer - Thank you :happydance: I am super excited, to the point, I can't concentrate on anything, lol.

Nix - Thank you :hugs: 
Oh, I am sorry that happened!! That's just terrible.. Did you file a report? I just hope police catches them soon.


----------



## LeeMcMee

I&#8217;ll type more tomorrow as I&#8217;m heading to bed but holy shit Lady!!!! That&#8217;s an amazing bfp that we all hope to get haha wow congrats that&#8217;s amazing!

AFM real quick nada going on. 16DPO all bfn tests. Just waiting for af


----------



## Nixnax

Lady - the police have filed the report and already dropped the case. There is pretty much zero chance theyll catch them. Hes learnt his lesson about leaving them in the van!


----------



## Zoboe95

Nix - sorry about the bad luck you are having, hopefully it turns for the positive soon!! 

Lady - aah that's so exciting, certainly no squinting there!! ...when you start to believe its real, you will be so excited! (Took me about a week of testing every day to believe it!) 

AFM - had the most amazing weekend at my besties wedding, she looked beautiful, and the whole event was so well put together, and I didn't feel sick for the whole of Saturday! ...my throat is getting there now, I tend to just cough first thing in the morning, and last thing at night, so it didn't get in the way of the day. I was absolutely shattered afterwards, because I was up from 7am till midnight, constantly doing things on the wedding day, but today I plan on chilling for the entire day!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Also...my first midwife appointment is a week today!!


----------



## Dream143r

Nix - looks like AF got us both on the same day. So sorry.

Lady_Alysanne - absolutely stunning line. Amazing! CONGRATS!!

Well CD3 of cycle 13 TTC#1. Seems like it's never going to happen. Any of you ladies take Evening Primrose Oil? I'm reading it's supposed to be good for fertile CM. I honestly don't know what else I can possible do. I have acupuncture this week Wednesday which I'm always happy about. DH and I are meeting with a fertility specialist this month but appointment is not until April 26.


----------



## Nixnax

Dream, ah that sucks, sorry youre out as well. 

I take evening primrose oil and it dont think it made any difference for me. Ive heard it does for some people though. Ive been taking it for 7 months now and I had about an hours worth on CM in that time, once. Im using it this month just to use what is left, but Ill be stopping it after this cycle. I take 3000mg (3 tablets) a day. Give it a go, Ive heard rave reviews about it. It just didnt work for me sadly. I need to find the next possible thing.


----------



## LoneWanderer

This is my 66th TTC cycle. I just did the maths.
Seemed apt to post on the 66th page hahaha.


----------



## Diedrek

Lady !!!!&#8217; OH MY GOD !!!!! Ahhh!!! I knew it! I knew that trip was the one oh my god I&#8217;m so happy! I prayed for you the whole time! Eek! Congrats momma and a H&H 8 months to you!!!




Sorry ladies to be absent .. again. I&#8217;m just super down about literally everything! I stopped buying opks when I ran out and haven&#8217;t even bothered. I just have nothing to contribute except for my wedding planning and stuff. Which is boring for anyone else lol I won&#8217;t put you girls through that! I&#8217;m just so sad that I&#8217;m not ovulating and I can&#8217;t contribute on here with daily updates because every day is the same and it&#8217;s unfortuany Taken a toll on me. It&#8217;s hard to see others with so many chances and I get almost none. I will check in every now and then but I&#8217;ll be cheering you all on still! GL ladies you all deserve the world <3 xoxo


----------



## LoneWanderer

Diedrek said:


> Lady !!!!&#8217; OH MY GOD !!!!! Ahhh!!! I knew it! I knew that trip was the one oh my god I&#8217;m so happy! I prayed for you the whole time! Eek! Congrats momma and a H&H 8 months to you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies to be absent .. again. I&#8217;m just super down about literally everything! I stopped buying opks when I ran out and haven&#8217;t even bothered. I just have nothing to contribute except for my wedding planning and stuff. Which is boring for anyone else lol I won&#8217;t put you girls through that! I&#8217;m just so sad that I&#8217;m not ovulating and I can&#8217;t contribute on here with daily updates because every day is the same and it&#8217;s unfortuany Taken a toll on me. It&#8217;s hard to see others with so many chances and I get almost none. I will check in every now and then but I&#8217;ll be cheering you all on still! GL ladies you all deserve the world <3 xoxo

Ah, I feel ya! These forums keep me going, and at the same time really get me down. I'm so pleased for every BFP, and also gutted it's not my turn yet - I've waited bloody long enough now and patience does start to wear thin hahaha. It's got a little easier this last two months tbh - now with the Clomid and the fact I am finally ovulating, I feel I have as much chance as anyone else. Then on the flip side, I'm frustrated that even with all the extra help, it's not happened for us yet. Maybe it is time to see what the docs can do - give yourself the best possible shot? Here to answer your questions etc if you get to where we are with everything, just shout me up.

However... of course we'd all be interested in your wedding plans, silly. :) That's a super exciting part of your life, important to you, and something massively positive to focus on. I love a good wedding. Tell us all about it :D :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - 66! Argh! Maybe 66 on the 66th page will be some sort of magical baby dust luck.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi you all! Thank you so much for being with me. I wouldn't act like I know it all what its like going through a long ttc journey. I have actually started it with all your support here on this forum, and I am grateful for that. I am really really sorry if I made anyone depressed by the way I shared my news. I truly am keeping all of you in my prayers for that sticky bean.

AFM, I was having cramps yesterday and then shoulder pain today. I am worried if these are negative signs...


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Hi you all! Thank you so much for being with me. I wouldn't act like I know it all what its like going through a long ttc journey. I have actually started it with all your support here on this forum, and I am grateful for that. I am really really sorry if I made anyone depressed by the way I shared my news. I truly am keeping all of you in my prayers for that sticky bean.
> 
> AFM, I was having cramps yesterday and then shoulder pain today. I am worried if these are negative signs...

No, no, don't ever be sorry! Great news like yours is what reminds us all there's hope. :) :happydance:

I've read cramps are perfectly normal as everything starts to shove itself around and the little bean gets comfy in there. So try not to worry. As for shoulder pain - have you possibly hurt your shoulder? Slept on it weird? There's not a day goes by for me when I don't have some weird unexplainable pain - today my elbow hurts for no good reason, so I can only guess yesterday I must have knocked it or something.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Felt I should be the one to make post 666 hahahaha

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Dream143r

Bahahahaahahahaa.

So your 6s made me do a little number theory of my own.

-Cycle 13 TTC#1
-Friday the 13th during this cycle
-If successful will celebrate my first mother's day with a BFP May 13th
-If successful HEDD January 13th

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Well, odds are it has to be _someone's_ lucky number, maybe it is yours!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww Diedrek, would love to hear about wedding plans! ...was supposed to be planning ours, but that has sort of been put on hold for now!! 

Wanderer I can't believe its been that many cycles, thats crazy! 

If I could do my job every day with my fingers crossed for you all I would...but I think I might get fired for trying!! 

So im my new nursery, the uniform is quite strict. We wear black trousers, and a black red or white top, hair must be tied back etc etc, but...to go with that, we wear slippers all day!! ...very weird to get used to!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LoneWanderer said:


> No, no, don't ever be sorry! Great news like yours is what reminds us all there's hope. :) :happydance:
> 
> I've read cramps are perfectly normal as everything starts to shove itself around and the little bean gets comfy in there. So try not to worry. As for shoulder pain - have you possibly hurt your shoulder? Slept on it weird? There's not a day goes by for me when I don't have some weird unexplainable pain - today my elbow hurts for no good reason, so I can only guess yesterday I must have knocked it or something.

Thank you Lone :hugs: It could be sleep related, my shoulder ache. I was feeling it when I woke up. But it is gone now. Gave me quiet a scare those two symptoms..
You and Dream are reminding me of Hunger Games quote, "May the odds be ever in your favour" :shrug: I am hoping and praying that may everything be in your favour, and you get that sticky bean. :flower::hugs:


----------



## CanadianMoose

Not much going on with me, wanted to just check in with y'all. Mother is here for 3 days starting tomorrow, and gonna try to convince hubs to still do stuff cause I'm definitely ovulating...and horny as hell! Lol


----------



## Dream143r

Get it in Moose!

CD5 for me absolutely nothing to report. Just waiting for that fertile window to come up. Still some time away.


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha yes moose, go get him!

Dream - same here. Cd5. Had a nice and short but very heavy AF. It felt like a good spring clean of the womb. 

Im going to bd every other night this whole cycle. May be difficult next week because I dont get home from work until 11pm and hell be past asleep. Ill have to wake him nicely then. Im not missing my fertile week because of work lol. 

Been feeling really down since Friday. But just been out for a good 5mile run and feel good now


----------



## Dream143r

Nix - same here. I was feeling totally down all weekend and Monday. I went for my workout Tuesday morning and I've been feeling much better since. Those endorphins are real.


----------



## LeeMcMee

I&#8217;m not dead I swear lol been keeping up with all your posts, just nothing going on here. FF app thought af was due yesterday then it said today but nothing yet. Honestly I think I have an ovarian cyst. I get them once in a blue moon. Will write a better post in a bit.

I&#8217;m 19DPO


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - I wish I could do something to cheer you up. There are days when you have nothing to report, but still whatever you are up to you can say it here. Did you consider testing twice with opks? Finding that window could be difficult. And also what Lone said, consider going to the docs, or whatever you are thinking we are here.
And most of all I miss you. And wedding plans, I don't think there are a lot of girls who doesn't want to hear about that. I love wedding, and if it is a friends wedding like yours, thats enough to excite me. 

Zoboe - Wearing slippers at work, thats definitely interesting. Your days seem pretty full. Rest as much as you can after work. Hope everything else is going alright. I am excited about your appointment, I still haven't decided on a midwife. They gave me options, now I don't know who will be good for me. Hopefully I will decide and call to get an appointment by today/tomorrow. 

Nix - Its the same here though, if something is stolen from the vehicle, there arent a lot police can do. They even show up late, as it is no emergency. I am sorry that happened, hopefully there will be no next time. You know last month while I was with DH, after putting grocery inside the trunk and I have locked his car with keys inside it. I rarely do things like that, but thats no excuse. I guess what I am trying to say you must felt what my DH felt at that time, so go easy on us :hugs:
CD5, a few more days to go on Moose mode, fx you will catch that exact window.

Moose - I am sure your SO can not resist that horny babe :happydance: I am cheering for you, get on full Moose mode and catch that sticky bean. So your mom is home till tomorrow, right? Glad you are spending some quality time with her. Mine started to drive me crazy though.

Dream - Glad that gym helps, I wish it could inspire me as well. I don't know if I am overthinking or not, but I noticed for the last two days, even trying to walk a bit faster is making all queasy. So thats another excuse added to my list to avoid gym. How did the acupuncture appointment go?
I am cheering for you all, next week will be the fun week. GL!

Lone - Hi girl, what are you up to lately? That picture you posted with the view was so cool, do you get that view from your home? I will be so jealous of that, I love sea and mountain. I have none, where I am living at the moment. 
I guess next week will also be the fun week for you, cheers on that, keeping my fx..

Lee - You know I was thinking about you, and I would say witch not showing up is certainly a good sign. Don't think negative girl, I know I am not right person to say it, I always jump to the worst conclusion first. I am keeping all my fx that you get that BFP. Did you test after? Waiting for your long update..

AFM, I mostly feel fine. The only common symptom I have is I feel bloated all the time. Besides that, I have some weirdest symptoms ever, I am getting breakouts in weird places like behind my neck, in my scalp, yeah I know sounds gross :shrug: Then I can't stop sneezing. These are usually not what people talk about though.. I am deciding on midwife then will keep my fx that she will be available for me. Nothing exciting going on really.
Oh I told my parents and DH. Of course they are all happy, but my mom has gotten crazy after that. One example is that she tried to weigh by laptop bag to decide if it is too heavy for me. I don't know what to do with her :haha:


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady - we don't get a choice over midwife here, we are just given one! I had the choice between two hospitals, because I'm half way between them, so I chose the one which isn't always in the news for being crazily overcrowded!! ...I'm so excited for my appointment, but off work the next 4 days, so it will probably go really slow! ...my days are pretty hectic, but when I get home, I just crash out!! ...I did my official nappy training yesterday at work, so at least I am ready for that one :D ...my mum is the same, worrying about everything, telling me to take it easy, and what I should and shouldn't do!! 

Feeling pretty good at the moment, but struggling a bit with acid reflux. Think I discovered the main cause was the blackcurrant squash I was drinking. Its not perfect now, but a lot better than it was! Other than that, not got much to report ATM, planning on taking my first bumpie photo tonight. Not got a bump yet, just bloat, but I feel like 8 weeks is a good place to start!


----------



## Dream143r

Zoboe95 - please share that bump pic. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi All, been busy at work this week and working on the lawn when I get home, so haven't checked in for a few days. Missed you all!

LADY!!!! OMG that's amazing!! Congrats to you! When is your first doc apt? I'm sorry about the break outs, but I guess with fluctuating hormones it makes perfect sense. Not sure about the sneezing though, lol. that's an odd ones. I am so, so happy for you. 

Zoboe - Yes, please share the pics as you start taking them. How exciting :) :) 

Lee - Don't get too worried just yet; you have time. Are you going to test again soon?

Nix/Dream - It's amazing what even a short walk will do. Keep it up! I hope you guys are feeling better today; I understand getting down about things.

I am sorry if I missed anyone. I wish all the best to you all!!!! 

AF showed up this morning! This puts me at 29 days and means I am definitely ovulating, I believe, so I'm super happy with that! Now that I finally have a time table to work with, this round should be smoother. Hormone symptom stuff seems to have been gone this last week - not even an alarm bell for AF except that I was standing in a huddle meeting and startled to feel a little back achy and damp down below, lol, so smooth sailing.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all, sorry I have just been busy and haven't had much to update since all my tests come back with a BFN and I'm out of OPKs. What am I even doing with my life?! lolol sorry to not have been replying, but I do read everything.

So I'm 99.9% sure that I have an ovarian cyst which has kept me from ovulating and is also keeping AF away :( I've gotten them before and I have the pinching pains on my left side from it. Sucks. I've been testing once a day and still as of last night, BFN... so that with the pains def leads me to believe I have a cyst. CURSES!! All that work I did for a fucking cyst to develop. I'm pretty mad about it, but what can ya do. 

I'm off to lunch and just swamped at work, but will write to everyone individually when I get back! Not to make you all wait again lol sorry.

:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Dream143r said:


> Nix - same here. I was feeling totally down all weekend and Monday. I went for my workout Tuesday morning and I've been feeling much better since. Those endorphins are real.

This is so true. Ive been for 2 good run and a swim this week and I feel good now. Endorphins are the way forward. Ive lost 4lbs this week and thats added to my good mood


----------



## Nixnax

LeeMcMee said:


> Hey all, sorry I have just been busy and haven't had much to update since all my tests come back with a BFN and I'm out of OPKs. What am I even doing with my life?! lolol sorry to not have been replying, but I do read everything.
> 
> So I'm 99.9% sure that I have an ovarian cyst which has kept me from ovulating and is also keeping AF away :( I've gotten them before and I have the pinching pains on my left side from it. Sucks. I've been testing once a day and still as of last night, BFN... so that with the pains def leads me to believe I have a cyst. CURSES!! All that work I did for a fucking cyst to develop. I'm pretty mad about it, but what can ya do.
> 
> I'm off to lunch and just swamped at work, but will write to everyone individually when I get back! Not to make you all wait again lol sorry.
> 
> :dust:

Im sorry your feeling so rubbish. Can you go and get that checked? I hope its not a cyst and that your body rights itself soon


----------



## Zoboe95

Sorry you're feeling so rubbish Lee! 

Will deffo upload pic, hoping to take it tonight, which is a day late, but I've been really really struggling with acid reflux and nausea, so not really been thinking about taking photos!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Stella - Thank you hun. My first appointment will be next Thursday. You are starting your next cycle, thats exciting!! Are you planning to do opks this cycle?

Zoboe - Now I am thinking may be getting the choice is not a good thing. Made me super confused. Anywho, I selected my midwife, my first appointment is next Thursday.
Sorry about your heartburn dear, I have started to have it as well. Hope it eases soon for you. Waiting for that bump pics..


----------



## Zoboe95

I've attached my 8 weeks (plus a couple of days) bumpie photo!! I feel massive already, i'm sure its just bloat at this stage, but I showed my mum yesterday, and she doesn't believe me that I'm only 8 weeks! ...was trying to find something to wear yesterday, and it seems I now only have one pair of jeans that actually fit!! ...still struggling with acid today, trying to work out which foods are causing it, but I haven't got a clue! ...hope you're all having a lovely weekend :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180414_132123.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoboe - Adorable bump pic :hugs: You are probably right, its just bloat, but what if what if.... you are having twins.. It would be so so wonderful!! Do you have twins in the family?


----------



## Nixnax

Lovely little bump there. My DH is a twin and my nan is a twin. Both are mixed twins so I have a high chance. Id love twins. I want 2 children, if I can do them in one sitting then I will have hit the jackpot lol


----------



## Zoboe95

That thought did flash across my mind Lady, my cousin had twins about a year ago, so definitely in the family! ...It would be so lovely, but I'm scared of one labour, let alone 2! Today the pharmacist told me to try gaviscon, which is safe in pregnancy...I've just had about 4 hours acid free, and its been wonderful!! Fingers crossed the acid stays away! 


Sorry for taking over the thread a bit...how's everyone else doing??


----------



## LeeMcMee

So I got swamped at work this week and didn&#8217;t get much opportunity to check in. Period is almost a week late but I think I will fully skip a period due to the cyst. So I guess I should check opks. I need to buy more.


----------



## CanadianMoose

So we got in a BD while she was here, hubs was worried about bed squeaking I thought he might not be into it so I put on some sexy lingerie. Boy did that help! Mom was out, none the wiser. I wish we could get a few in after she left but now I have a bad sore throat, gonna take days to get over. Ugh my luck eh? Anyways hope y'all are doing good waiting it out and lee I'm with ya, thinking it's a small cyst and because your body was wacky in ovulating your body is outta wack on when to menstrate. But when I had a flare up took me a week after AF due to finally start, having sex helps to jump start too.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hiyaaaaaa! I'm back!

Well, what a weekend I have had. On Friday, we had a huge family party for my grandad's 90th birthday. We all danced the night away, including him. Then on Saturday (his actual birthday) we took him out for a meal, and then to a karaoke club - he was out until gone midnight and we had to drag him away coz we were tired! He had a 90 balloon with him and people kept buying him drinks. Then on Sunday my cousin's baby was christened... and they turned the christening into a surprise wedding too!!!!! None of the family had any idea at all. So that was just wonderful.

Now I am so stiff and sore from the dancing and the walking about, and shattered from the weekend in general. Plus, I've just finished this month's Clomid doses, so I've struggled with hot flushes and major tiredness all the weekend! Can't even consider BD right now lol! Still, it's only about CD9. Will see how I am tonight.

Seems I've missed a ton of posts so I'll have a read back through and do proper replies later. Meanwhile, after three days away my work inbox is stuffed full and I've got to figure out what is due and when... Gonna be a long day I think hahaha...


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - Great way to blow off some steam! I hope it helped. I totally get you on work stuff, there. Doesn't take much to get behind lol. 

Canadian - Glad you got BD in there! Sorry about the sore throat, though. That is no fun. 

Zoboe - Great pic! I can't wait to see how it develops!! And glad you got the acid reflux under control. 

Lady - Yes, I'll start over with the OPKs. I went ahead and started them yesterday sincethey went positive so early last round. Don't want to miss it. 

Lee -- Good luck!


----------



## Zoboe95

Lone - what a weekend! Hope you're getting a chance to stop and breathe now! 

Stella - acid was briefly back under control, then back out of control, but saw midwife for first booking in appointment today, and she got me some stronger tablets to prevent my stomach making so much acid...fingers crossed they kick in soon! 

First appointment went well, will have to take aspirin from week 12 because my mum had blood pressure problems when she had me, but other than that, fairly smooth...3 1/2 weeks till I get to hopefully see/hear my little squishy for the first time!!! Was at the hospital from 2pm till 5.45! There was almost an hour delay, and they really struggled getting blood out of me, and burst one of my veins!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi everyone, I hope everyone had a better weekend than mine. My granny on my fathers's side died this weekend. I might be missing for couple more days.. Need to take care of my Dad. 
I will check in when I can, GL to you all.


----------



## Dream143r

Lady_Alysanne - so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Zoboe95

So sorry for your loss Lady :(


----------



## CanadianMoose

Sorry to hear that lady, and thatsucks zobe that they poked you relentlessly it's like you got the nurse I had. Bad news for me, sore throat turned into a really bad lymph node or gland infection. Can barely swallow or talkor eat. Got an open sore on my tongue too...ugh will I ever have good luck again? I'd hate to have to be in the emergency room on my birthday if this doesn't clear up next week.


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry your feeling unwell moose. Ive acquired and evil sore throat and cough over the past couple of days also. 

Im just gearing up for ovulation, should happen in the next couple of days.


----------



## Dream143r

aww man sorry you're not at your best right now Moose.

Nix - Almost time for me too. I'm happy that O if all goes normal will be over the weekend. Makes BD so much more simple.

I'm trying Evening Primrose Oil this cycle cause I rarely if ever truly see any EWCM. It seems to be drying me up though. sigh. At this time I usually have creamy or lotiony CM but I've seemingly got nothing the past couple of days. I'm going to stick with it until O but if I don't see and fertile CM I likely won't use it again next cycle.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Sorry to hear that Lady. Thoughts and prayers with you and yours.

Get well soon Moose and Nix. I feel your pain. Seems our present from the weekend's festivities is acquiring cold germs from everyone, my throat feels like sandpaper and OH can't stop sneezing.

Good luck for O, all you approaching it. I'm not even sure what CD I am as I've not checked the book in a few days, but I think O is a little way off still for me. The Clomid is definitely doing whatever it does though, because I am so hot all the time and I am getting random headaches that come and go as they please. So FX all goes as it should - without the scans to confirm, it's all a bit of a mystery this month and basically guesswork.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ugh this thing has knocked my ass out flat for 4 days now, just getting to the part where I can eat,drink, and talk properly again... couldn't breathe right last night and it's been scary and stressful last few days. Hope you all don't get this and are fairing better.


----------



## Nixnax

Dream - Im not using EPO next month either, I wonder if that has just made me drier. 

Moose - I hope you feel better soon Hun, it sounds awful. 

I had my first ever blazing positive opk. A bit early this month. And today Ive woken to crippling ovulation pain. Ive never been in this much pain before. Weve bd the past 2 nights, Ill try and squeeze one more out of him tonight.


----------



## Dream143r

Moose - glad to hear you're somewhat on the come up. Sickness is the worst, nothing gets me more frustrated then when I can't breathe! Sending you some healing vibes.

Nix - Yea this was my first cycle using it. and I'm thinking its not doing well for me. Unless I see some magical amounts of EWCM around O this cycle then I'm done with it. Def try to get that BD in tonight. Woohooo FX :dust:

CD13 of Cycle 13. According to FF my fertile window opens up tomorrow. Used preseed last cycle, no luck with it but going to use it again this cycle cause I figure it can't hurt and I don't really get much EWCM if any.


----------



## Stella2018

Canadian - Oh, I am so sorry, that chest stuff is so nasty. I hope you are feeling right as rain again soon.

Nix - I am sorry it hurts so much. You okay now? 

Lone and Dream - I have my fingers crossed so tight for you both! 

Lady - I am very sorry to hear about your loss. Take good care of your Dad and best of luck to you and yours. 

I have nothing to report. AF done. Now just hanging around and waiting lol.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just checking in again haha I creep daily though. I just haven't had time to comment back about everyone's situations and I have nothing going on here. AF is 2 weeks late and I'm still just assuming I skipped a period due to my cyst. So I THINK I act like I'm back on cycle? I used OPKS the last 3 days and nothing yet. Once in a while I'll double check with an HCG but yup still BFN. I check juuuust incase. I've been just trying to eat better and exercise. Our basement flooded the other day ugh but luckily not much damage. It's just about dry now. It was up to my husbands ankles in some parts but by the time I got home after he worked on it it was just wet. His cousin owns a daycare down the road and has always said that when we have kids we should bring them to her daycare, so I mentioned it to her yesterday because my husband recently told her we were trying and she said she'd gladly take our future baby :D I told her hopefully by spring.

Well as usual work has just been busy and I haven't FULLY read all your posts, especially the long ones, so I feel overwhelmed and behind haha. 

Hoping to see some BFPs for you all!


----------



## Zoboe95

9 weeks today, and I remembered to take a bumpie on time!! 

I hope these are a positive for you guys, not a negative, please tell me if you want me to stop posting them! 

I feel much better this week, I think the tablets are working, but I also feel massive, and its turning bump already! ...had to be really careful at work yesterday, because my top was quite tight, and it was hot so I wasn't wearing a jumper, I felt like they could all see it!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180419_191820.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe I love the bump! So cute! You ladies who are prego SHOULD share everything because that&#8217;s what we are all here to accomplish! It&#8217;s a positive thing, no pun intended haha.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi my lovely ladies, thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My dad is doing a bit better, all his focus is on me right now. I had my initial and sort of 'pregnancy confirmation' appointment today. And Daddy showed up (although it was supposed to be only me and Mom), wouldn't let me drive by myself. It went smooth, the appointment. I met my midwife, she is wonderful. They approximated my due date is Dec 15th. I returned with a huge file, with loads of information and next appointment is on my 8th week.

Lone - I am so happy you had a wonderful weekend, belated HBD to your grand-dad. Hopefully the germs stay away from you. I would say it might be a good thing not counting CD that much, may catching that bean be a spontaneous thing. GL!!

Dream, Nix - Crossed all my fingers for both of you. I have never used primrose oil, so no experience on that. But I would vote for continuing pre-seed, I really think that made a difference for me. I was probably not having enough EWCM, and pre-seed helped with that.

Stella - Exciting that you are beginning your new cycle. May be post your opks once you start testing, that would be fun, counting down towards that blazing positive.

Moose - I am so sorry you were going through that awful cold and glad that you are feeling a bit better. Fx that you got your trooper with those BD squeezed in. 

Zoboe - I am still in with the twin theory, that bump is making me confident. Of course we are happy either way. 

Lee - eek, on that flooded basement, at least it wasn't too much of a damage. I love your positive thinking, cheers to that future spot in that daycare center!! Fx you get back in your regular cycle, and I am waiting for your +opk.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ok anyone actually hear of women getting really sick near implantation, NOT when AF due? Holding out hope but most of me is like "naw girl you now what happens every cycle!" I've heard plenty of "sick as a dog near AF/missed AF" but none to much at the implantation time...


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady, the twin theory is definitely in my mind! Im really glad I took photos, because I didn't realise just how much the bump had changed from week 8 to week9!!


----------



## Dream143r

Zoboe95 - Super positive. Shows the light at the end of the tunnel. I get so excited when one of us succeeds. I see it as just one step closer to being my turn. Happy 9 weeks! Bump is uber cute.

CD14 - OPK Negative. Hoping for a positive tomorrow or Sunday. FF opens up my fertile window today so we will start the BD tonight. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Moose - I was actually feeling sick near the implantation time, but at that time I chalked it off as I was traveling around that time. So it could be a thing, not sure though.

Zoboe - Deffo, such a visible difference, making me all the more excited.

Dream - GL for your active weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Stella2018

Lee - We had a basement flood a couple of weeks ago (not as bad as yours it sounds like). Burst pipe that goes to the backyard. Not fun!! Keep checking those HCG tests until/if AF arrives. I read a lot about women who didnt get a positive for weeks so you never know. 

Lady - Dec 15 is my birthday!! I really hope your due date is dead on (although unlikely lol). Sagittariuses are coooool people... Im glad to hear your dad is coping well. Its lovely that he can be so focussed on his baby girl right now. 

Zoboe - i like the pics. It gives us all some idea of what to expect when our time comes!

Dream - best of luck this weekend!! FX!!!

Canadian - i dont think ive heard of women getting sick at implantation but everyone is different and theres so many unique stories out there. I wouldnt discount it. Listen to what your gut is telling you. 

Since I got positive OPKs so early last cycle I went ahead and started them early this round. 1 week since AF and they're already starting to get darker (or its because I cant get them in at the same time every day - not sure yet). Anyway, will post pics when I have a couple more days in and will see what you ladies think. Hubby wants to go to the dirty store this weekend. Sounds good to me lol.


----------



## Zoboe95

Grr...all was so positive yesterday...woke up today with a stinking cough and cold, can't keep anything down, including the acid stopping tablet I was prescribed, so the acid is back to go with it! Spoke to the pharmacist, and the only thing I can use to help the cold is Vickes rub...no nose sprays or anything ...how annoying!! I've tried so many bland foods, and none of them are working!! 

...anyway...rant over, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Stella - I would love that if that is the case!! But yeah, we never know right? I am just keeping my fx that the journey remains smooth and we have a healthy baby.. DH is already deciding names for a girl, I don't know how to convince him we have to look for boy names as well. I guess, I can do that and I know it is too early decide on these things. It does help with making it more real, I mean I still can't believe it is, unless I count the dry retching that starts around evening (sorry for tmi).
I shoved my tests under DHs nose when I started to get darker lines lol. I am excited for you, waiting for your pics, GL!!

Zoboe - I am so sorry Zo, that must be horrible, MS making it difficult to keep anything down, and on top of that cold and heartburn. I usually feel fine the whole day, but, as the evening approaches, MS starts to hit me. Hopefully you will feel better soon, hang in there mamma!!


----------



## Stella2018

Lady - He really wants a girl!! That is so cute!! And I think everything will go beautifully. Aside from the MS... That ought to make it super real very fast!

Zoboe - Oh girl... I hope this passes quickly for you. One major drawback to pregnancy is no meds. Ugh.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah thanks lady and Stella, I guess I'm just in a grump about it all today  ...no meds is a pain, as is wanting to eat things I know I can't. Dairy is deffo affecting the heartburn, so I'm having to keep away from it, but with all this hot weather I really fancy ice cream! ...I've been having ice lollies, but they're just not the same! Also keep seeing videos about food pop up on Facebook and Pinterest, and even they are making me queasy! Trying to keep positive, and hope it all clears up soon ...its my mums birthday a few days after our first scan, and I'm thinking I might buy her a travel cot if the scan goes well ...bit of a weird present, but I think she will appreciate it!


----------



## Dream143r

CD16 at 2am
 



Attached Files:







20180422_023434.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CanadianMoose

Zoboe95 said:


> Aah thanks lady and Stella, I guess I'm just in a grump about it all today  ...no meds is a pain, as is wanting to eat things I know I can't. Dairy is deffo affecting the heartburn, so I'm having to keep away from it, but with all this hot weather I really fancy ice cream! ...I've been having ice lollies, but they're just not the same! Also keep seeing videos about food pop up on Facebook and Pinterest, and even they are making me queasy! Trying to keep positive, and hope it all clears up soon ...its my mums birthday a few days after our first scan, and I'm thinking I might buy her a travel cot if the scan goes well ...bit of a weird present, but I think she will appreciate it!

Try gelato, they usually don't do dairy in it. If you do the right kind. Hubs and I are lactose intolerant so we have to watch what dairy products we eat.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Dream143r said:


> CD16 at 2am

wow, that's a positive right? :happydance: keep doing the good deed, excited for you, have fun!!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. Ive been feeling a bit off the last week or so. I had a painful but hopefully sting ovulation. Full of cough and hay fever. 

We managed to get out on our bikes on Saturday and went on some mountain bike trails. I was a bit of a wimp at first but started getting the hang of it and got a little more brave. Really good for fitness, as I was dead after, I had to have a nap, it really took it out of me. 

Zo - awwww what a lovely bump you have growing there. 

Canadian - I sometimes feel a little nauseous around ovulation, I did this month, but I think that was from the pain of it. Im RUBBISH with pain. Ill be a nightmare during birth ha ha

Yay dream - super positive. I had my forst ever super positive this month. I never catch my surge. Did you get EWCM during ovulation? 

Cd4 here and just chilling


----------



## Zoboe95

Day off work Ill today, the cold has beaten me. I'm curled up in bed with a box of tissues, my laptop for TV, dairy free cookies and lots of water...oh and Vicks ...I don't plan on moving until I beat this thing!!


----------



## Dream143r

My OPK got even darker yesterday early afternoon (a true blazer) can't remember if i took a pic or not. This morning it's still strong positive so we will continue to dtd tonight and FX for a rise tomorrow. O today would make a HEDD of January 14th. (I'm always calculating my HEDD) I can't help it.

Got in an awesome workout yesterday. Very sore today but I love it. Let's you know the body is working hard and changing.

Nix - you're not temping this cycle? Honestly no, didn't really notice much EWCM. I saw the tiniest bit yesterday but to be honest I think it's just leftover preseed from the BD on the night before. So if no BFP this cycle it's unlikely I'll be taking the EPO again next cycle.

Zoboe95 - Sending your healing vibes. Get well soon!


----------



## Nixnax

Dream143r said:


> My OPK got even darker yesterday early afternoon (a true blazer) can't remember if i took a pic or not. This morning it's still strong positive so we will continue to dtd tonight and FX for a rise tomorrow. O today would make a HEDD of January 14th. (I'm always calculating my HEDD) I can't help it.
> 
> Got in an awesome workout yesterday. Very sore today but I love it. Let's you know the body is working hard and changing.
> 
> Nix - you're not temping this cycle? Honestly no, didn't really notice much EWCM. I saw the tiniest bit yesterday but to be honest I think it's just leftover preseed from the BD on the night before. So if no BFP this cycle it's unlikely I'll be taking the EPO again next cycle.
> 
> Zoboe95 - Sending your healing vibes. Get well soon!

Hey dream, no Im not temping anymore. I find that I get too stressed out when I do. I over analyse ever peak and drop and I find myself driving myself crazy. 

Just sticking to opks from now on. Ive given up EPO as well. I tried it for long enough and it didnt work for me. 

Love a good work out. We went mountain biking on sat. My first time. Boy is it hard. Just staying on the bike is a workout itself! We did proper downhill trails, defo need more practice. I ache from head to toe today


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hi ladies! Well I guess there has just been too much to catch up on to reply to lol. I caught up on most of it all.

Lady I'm sorry to hear about your loss in the family <3 that first appointment sounded exciting with the piles of papers to go through :D I'm serious, I'd be up all night reading haha. And thanks, just wanted to make sure my husband's cousin knew we WERE interested in having her take care of our future child. I would rather stay home, but we can't afford it. Basement is fine now thankfully.

Zoboe - They burst one of your veins taking blood?! Jesus no thank you lol hope you're ok. Must be exciting having all these appointments now :)

Dream - That's a great positive OPK!

Stella - Thanks luckily basement is ok now phew. I took your advice and have been testing here and there with HCG tests, but still BFN.... test is white as can be. 

Sorry to everyone that has been sick!


Hey if you ladies see the movie Super Troopers 2, I recognized a restaurant in the movie when the captain or whatever is singing karaoke... it's a place I've gone many times down the road from my house! It's an Irish restaurant/pub called Kennedy's.

ANYWAYS... AFM... I will be checking in daily again, sorry I've been absent. Work was slammed, I was also just not symptom spotting or testing since I skipped a period and I was just 'whatever' for a month. I was mad cuz all the work I (and we all) do to test, temp, etc and it was all ruined by a friggin CYST. The cyst is long gone and I never saw AF, but all my HCG tests as of yesterday at negative. It's weird cuz I figured my cycle would just get back on track and that means O day would be today, but I have had all negative OPKs. Just to show you HOW negative they are, I posted a pic below. Nothing much else going on with me. DH and I are just happy to finally have some spring weather. Went to yard sales over the weekend. 

I haven't been symptom spotting, but I have noticed sore nipples and cramping once in a while but that's the normal stuff in my cycles now. We have also been BD regardless of my negative OPKs cuz why not haha.

Super negative OPK:
 



Attached Files:







30167616_10155760791709563_1067328380781982373_o.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeeMcMee

I also meant to add that I don't even know what CD I'd be on. No clue! Just BD until I see an AF within the next month I guess.


----------



## Zoboe95

Lee, good to see you are back, and hopefully back in the game now!! Split vein didn't actually hurt too much, but left a massive, obvious bruise on my arm! ...I'm having one of those days today where I feel like I should just go back to bed and try again tomorrow! Woke up at 3am for no reason, got up at 6 for work, and ended up going back to bed still absolutely full of cold, got phone call from midwife saying I have a uti, so had to pick up prescription, which led to an argument because they didn't want to give it to me free even though on the NHS you get free prescriptions when preggo, had a massive argument there, but won, forgot to get the shopping I was supposed to on the way home, got home, went to go for a bath, and couldn't get the hot tap to turn on!!! ...so not my day!! 

....on the plus side its only 16 days till our 12 week scan, and I'm so so excited!!! And I'm so looking forward to telling everyone, so they know why I'm so grumpy at the moment :'D 

Tomorrow is a new day, I will get up, head to work, and everything will be fine!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

CD15. No sign of O yet.

The boredom continues.

Today I have eaten a whole bag of oranges, just for something to do. :haha:


----------



## Zoboe95

LoneWanderer said:


> CD15. No sign of O yet.
> 
> The boredom continues.
> 
> Today I have eaten a whole bag of oranges, just for something to do. :haha:

At least they are healthy! Knowing me I would have chosen cookies or cake!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

So I'm sorta freaking out atm, last two days been lightly spotting (first a little bit of light bright red, then the rest brown) and thinking"oh it's just AF, and I was really sick so maybe I'm just a bit wacky this month, plus we had sexy like 2 days ago so maybe were too zealous." Till I realized my breasts shouldn't be hurting anymore and AF was due Monday/Tuesday and I'm still weirdly cramping and cried....I mean fucking balled at hells kitchen when people I didn't even know (first time watched it) reunited with family in a few months time apart. Even husband was like..."uh babe? Wth is going on with you?" I DON'T KNOW!?! Ugh really not trying to let hope get to me because I KNOW what's to come. But I'll be damned if something funny isn't going on with my body these last 7 months. Damn it I need some real answers!

Ok rant over, and before you ask no haven't tested and no I won't till maybe 4 days after AF no show...been fooled before.


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - At least oranges are healthy! Hope you get some excitement in your cycle soon.

Moose - I hope the emotions are pregnancy related. FX :dust:

AFM CD18 and I'm calling it 1DPO. It will take FF a couple more days to confirm but I'm pretty certain of it. Officially TWW time. Here we go.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - Hey you, its so good to have you back.. I am keeping everything crossed that you get back to your regular cycle, and opks give you that blazing line to say, "ready, set, go!" 

Lone - Oh those oranges, that's kind of my snacks right now, oranges, and apples.. I never eat those fruits.. Its deffo my bean, cause DH is like that, always into healthy fruits. Fx for your O, enjoy your sexy time..

Moose - Did you say bleeding was just for couple of times? That does sound like IB, not af. When I was searching IB, I read so many stories on confusing IB with af. Hope the emotional roller coaster you are abt is because of those surge in hormones. GL babe!!

Zoboe - Damn, such a bad day.. and then that uti.. I hope it gets better soon. They are supposed to test for me too, but I haven't heard from my docs yet. May be not until my next appointment. Cheers to having a great day today.. Excited about your 12 weeks scan too!!

Dream - Welcome to your TWW girl, I really hope this be your month. Now we can symptom spot together if you want.

Nix - Did you mean you are CD 14 dear? In your post you wrote you are CD 4, but I thought Dream and you have pretty close cycles. Anywho, love your mountain biking story. Adrenalines are the best.

Stella - Post away your opks, it would be good to have extra pairs of eyes..

AFM, feeling exhausted all the time, I feel like I am not having enough sleep, whenever I am sleeping I have these weird dreams, then at 5.00 am I would be up. Can't sleep after that even if I try. And MS has finally hit me. I am working from home today, it was quiet impossible to hide my MS yesterday at my office. So theres my rant, everything is apparently horrible for me :(


----------



## LeeMcMee

What's up my ladies! It's a beautiful spring day here for once.

Zoboe - Thanks! I THINK I'm Oing soon, FX haha. I'll post more below. Sorry to hear that yesterday was such a shitty day! Damn it seems like you had quite a lot of bad luck :( hopefully today is better :) when you get your scan done, I hope you post a pic!

Wanderer - LOL the oranges... "just for something to do"

Moose - Sounds interesting! FX these are good signs :)

Dream - Congrats on the TWW :D let us know of any symptoms.

Lady - Thank you and sorry to hear of such a blah time with the MS <3 my friend had a baby boy a month ago and gave me a couple types of teas. I'll have to post about them if I remember when I'm home for everyone, but she had extras so she gave them to me. One was for MS and one was some raspberry tea that you drink about a month before your due date and it helps with bleeding and pains. She and another friend swore by it. Raspberry leaf tea?

AFM... again, no idea what CD haha but I believe that I'm going to O by the weekend. I posted a pic below and the top test is yesterday PM and the bottom pic is today around 11am. Line is def getting darker :) I'm feeling a little better now cuz for the last week the line has been so damn light. I'm not temping this time around and I'm not going as hardcore as before with everything, but def going to make sure we have lots of sex in the next week. We have just been enjoying ourselves with it anyways haha. Nips have been tender, so I'm happy about that cuz then I should be back on track with my cycle. I know this is all due to getting off of BCP.
 



Attached Files:







30429911_10155762528874563_601505577_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Yep you're def getting closer. Progression on that OPK is good. Hope you get a real blazer in the next couple days.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Well breast sensitivity went away finally and feeling the onset of AF, got my pad on and ready for hell! Still gonna wait till that first real "tissue" bleed shows before I call GYN for them to set up my HSG appointment, but feeling like this is CD 1. Had a serious talk with hubs about if we should keep doing this and how far we should go. Funny enough I was all gung ho years ago, and now I'm the one really ready to call quits. He just hugs me and is silent, men...FYI if you wife asks you about this stuff NEVER just stay silent...tells us your opinion even if you think it's not going to be a positive one. We'd rather have SOME ideaof what you think then the feeling of indifference that you portray with silence.


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady - I've had a much much better day today thanks, still coughing and sniffling, but not nearly as much! Had a lovely day at work too. Two of the department leaders are arguing over which dept I should be in from Sept (I see that as a compliment!) But none of them know yet that I'm preggo...wonder what they will say when they find out in about 2 weeks!! 

Aah I'm so sorry the MS has hit you, fx it doesn't stay for long! Try to eat whatever you fancy, when you can, and try not to let yourself get too hungry, that always makes me feel worse...I've found that on a bad day, a plain jacket potato with a little butter (dairy free for me at the mo) still settles OK. I spoke to midwife about insomnia at the 8 week appt, and she said it is very very common throughout pregnancy. I find myself waking up at about 3 every morning. This morning I got up at 5.30 even though I didn't need to be up until 6, because I just couldn't sleep! I guess that is why so many people nap, but I am so not a napper. I had my urine checked at 8 week appt, so they may well do yours then too. I took a sample with me, because I was not keen on the whole 'what if I don't need a wee when I get there' idea, but they made me pour it into a different container (tmi sorry) because the one my doc gave me had a white lid, and they wanted it in one with a red lid (fussy I know!) I didn't even know I had a uti, can't feel it! 

Wow, that was a really long response, and mainly aimed at Lady, sorry everyone else!! 

Fx so hard for all of you currently in the tww, and I hope you o as normal Lee!! 

Essay finished


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah Canadian, missed your post while I was typing my essay! ...so sorry if AF arrives with you soon. Men can be so non committal with opinions can't they, my oh won't even tell me what he fancies for tea...what hope have I got with important things like pregnancy!! Hope all goes smoothly for you, and you come to a decision together


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - VitD is great for fertility!! Id say oranges was very productive of you. 

Canadian - Im so sorry. Men. But he probably didnt know what to say and is feeling down, too. I hope you guys can talk again and see what will be best for you both. :hugs: I wish I ciuld give you a real life hug. 

Lee - Getting of BCP isbthe worst lol. Every time you think youre in the clear another symptoms pops up out of nowhere and thrkws you through a loop! Im right there with ya. Not sure Ill go back on it after this is all said and done - Im feeling sooooo much better off (wierd symptoms aside).

Zoboe - Oh no! I hope the doc can get everything cleared up soon for you! Meanwhile enjoy work fighting over you hahah. Thats great for the ego!

Lady - I hope you can get the MS settled soon. And get a full nights sleep. The price we pay I suppose *sigh*

OPKs are attached. Got a little darker, then lightened back up - but CM got really wet today. I suspected I have short surges and am missing them - most times I only get to it in the evenings. And I drink so much water at work, Im worried my urine is too dilluted. ?? So we just BD most days and hope that covers whatever is happening. 

Meanwhile... My hubby told me yesterday that he dearly wants to be a stay at home Dad. Anyone else had this convo yet? My friend pays $1600 a month in child care for ONE kid!! Yikes...
 



Attached Files:







20180421_085154.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









20180421_222315.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









20180422_101111.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dream143r

Stella - I'm trying to live a healthier lifestyle so I drink tons of water all day too. So when I know it's about time I 'should' be ovulating I usually test twice a day. I know you're not supposed to use FMU for OPKs but it really is going to be your most concentrated urine of the day so I test it anyways. Good Luck and I hope the surge comes soon.

AFM: CD19/2DPO - Obviously nothing going on in terms of symptom spotting, way too early. I am nervous/excited about my RE appointment tomorrow morning though. I'm hoping we can do cycle monitoring for my next cycle (if no BFP this cycle of course) and then get a plan in place from there. IUI perhaps. I'm a little jittery/disappointed/emotional about likely moving to assisted conception but I also feel like we're ready to take that step. Like deep breath okay we can do this.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Appears that today, right now, cd18, is O day. At least, it is based on the weird pain in my lower abdomen and left hand side that just came on this last hour, which I also had the last two months at cd20 (also left) and then cd19 (right). It's sort of like constipation pain crossed with UTI pain, best way I can describe it, quite sharp and not like an AF cramp. Pretty unpleasant, but I don't mind too much if it means it's working*.

Sooooooo it seems the Clomid is slowly, slowly bringing O forward - one day at a time. Which is pretty cool, especially considering it pushed my cycle out to 29 days as well. That's gonna make 11 whole luteal days at least this month! :happydance:

*Full disclosure: I clearly do mind the pain, as I've so far whinged about it to OH, my mother, my best mate, and now you guys, and I've only had it for an hour hahaha. :haha:


----------



## Stella2018

Dream -- Thanks, I will take your advice and use it first thing in the morning. Maybe that will at least help narrow things down a little more! I probably should start temping but I know I'll never be consistent enough. 
I am so excited and nervous for your appt tomorrow! Please let us know ASAP what they say. FX!!!!

Lone -- Hooray!!!! This is all such great news! And yes, the discomfort is a good kind of discomfort, even when it's annoying :) 

Not much to report today, just killing my last 10 minutes at work. Everyone have a wonderful night!!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lee - I really need all those tea related info, specially the one for MS. Do let me know, won't you? My midwife told me ginger tea helps, thats all I know atm.
Regarding your opks, the progression is definitely visible, I say you may get your surge within next two days. GL and enjoy!!

Moose - Hang in there girl, we are here for you. Men could be like that, perhaps they are not indifferent, but they just think we have some magical power to know what is exactly going on inside their mind/head. Let us know how is your day so far, sending all the positive vibes your way girl.

Zoboe - Thanks Zo, those are good pointers. Deffo MS does its worse when I am hungry. I had a long meeting today, and without food, it was unbearable. 
Love the part where your supervisors are fighting over you, something inspiring.. I am sure that would not change when they find out later you are preggo. Cheers to having supportive colleagues!!

Stella - I am with dream on this, that test using fmu as well. I have detected my positive with fmu actually. Its never gonna hurt to test with fmu and then doing a hold and testing later like you do. There is so less chance of having diluted urine if you test with fmu. GL!!

Dream - First few days are slow I know. I totally hear you on those mixed feelings, it is the excitement of trying something new, then again worrying about current cycle and the usual way of trying. I wish you all the luck in the world.. hope you get some answers soon.

Lone - Great you are O and Clomid is working its magic, I am too excited.. Fx for this cycle!! And I feel you abt the pain, I am the same. I think I am gonna drive everyone crazy when I am gonna go into labor. 

AFM, I feel like hell, and apparently I look like hell as well. We had our weekly meeting today and after the meeting my supervisor called me in his office to have some conversation about something. I was preparing to get yelled at, lol, I was not at my 100% obviously. But what he asked me was if I was doing okay, whether I am sick or not. So I told him, I was gonna tell him after two weeks anyway, so it didn't feel right not to tell him anything just then and having the conversation again after couple of weeks. He was very supportive, although I asked him not to tell anyone just yet. He even joked, 'of course I wont tell anyone, unfortunately your face kinda tells the story itself.' So much for pregnancy glow....


----------



## CanadianMoose

Lol good and bad thing lady? Let's you know it's real and happening but then not the "nice way" you want it. Well I started to semi bleed now, light and very little, and it's dark brown sometimes mixed with fresh blood. But I haven't even filled a loonies worth (dollar coin in USA) or walnut size. So just chalking it up to being badly sick after O, and waiting out a wonky cycle.

Hope you all are doing better and have plenty of baby dust, as for me..looks like the is going to mess up my birthday weekend. With my luck I should have expected no less.


----------



## Zoboe95

Everyone OK? Been like a ghost town on b+b the last couple of days! ...feeling so much less bloated now, and the throat is getting there, still retching occasionally, but not nearly as much as I was :) ...I'm so excited, but so nervous for my 12 week scan!!


----------



## Nixnax

Zoboe95 said:


> Everyone OK? Been like a ghost town on b+b the last couple of days! ...feeling so much less bloated now, and the throat is getting there, still retching occasionally, but not nearly as much as I was :) ...I'm so excited, but so nervous for my 12 week scan!!

Hey zo, Im still alive... just! Ive had a nasty cough and been feeling rough. Im 9DPO and not feeling anything special to report. 

Your 12 week scan has come around sooo fast. You can start telling people soon. How exciting


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Moose - Yeah, and I am happy as long as it is real. Sorry about this cycle going crazy on you girl. Sending :dust: your way, and hope and pray that your Birthday be the start something good and exciting. Wishing you a good one...

Zoboe - Glad to see your bloating is getting better, gives me hope! Two more weeks to go for your scan, so so excited for you.. Do post the scan for us if you are comfortable.

Nix - 9 dpo already, that is so great!! And sometimes no symptom is a good thing. You know I didn't really have any symptom previous cycle. Sending :dust: your way, keeping my fx..

AFM, I have finally slept well today, worthy of a weekend sleep. Heres to hoping, this continues, in addition to that, I have also started to take a nap during the day, I am not usually a napper. Don't have any updates really, waiting for next month when DH will be visiting again and join me for my appointment on 21st. Midwife wanted to check my BSL as both of my parents have Diabetes.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ill reply to everyone at work Monday (easier with a keyboard and 2 screens lol) but I finally got my period this morning. Its either 3 weeks late or 1 week early lol I was actually happy to get it so I know Im back on track hopefully. Feeling miserable from it. Inlaws are over today (father in law, sis in law, her husband, and their 3 yr old). Everyones relaxing (some napping lol) now after bbq and outdoor fun cuz the weather is beautiful here today. Going for ice cream later at a nearby stand. Thats all for now. Ive been reading everyones posts.

Lady below are the teas :) raspberry one helps with labor and you drink it like a month before labor. Helps with pains and bleeding. Two friend sent swore by it.
 



Attached Files:







75AC829C-AAF7-41B4-905E-0AA9445D5EC8.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies! 

Zo - Glad to hear it! Sounds like youre hitting your stride. Fx for smooth sailing from here. 

Nix - sorry that you arent feeling well. I hope it passes soon for you. Hang in there. 

Lady - Im happy the hubby gets to be around for the appointment. How exciting! Are they concerned about gestational diabetes for you? 

Lee - Im glad AF showed finally so you can be back on track and that its not from a cyst or anything like that. Ready to start fresh! Hooray!

Been a busy couple of days. Today was painting a nursery mural for a friend of mine. At 8 mos preg she said it feels like her uterus is gonna fall out between her legs lol. So theres that for us all to look forward to. 
Meanwhile AFM. Should ovulate today (ish) so will count tomorrow as 1 dpo and see what happens. Have had all the physical signs in the last couple of days though it looks like the opk surge happened sometime around Sunday. 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Nixnax

Lee - yay for AF. Now you know where you are in your cycle again. Hopefully this cycle is nice and normal. Are you taking any vitamins. Vitamin B complex and vitamin c are great for regulating hormones after BCP and can make your cycle more regular quicker. Mine were too short and now they are a good 27 days. 

Lady- it great that you get to see DH soon, I couldnt imagine living away from mine. 

Stella - whoop whoop time to get busy. 

This cycle is flying by, Im really not symptom spotting or caring about it too much. Im just seeing what happens. AF due in 3 days and still feeling a little under the weather, bu Im going to dig deep today and get out mountain biking


----------



## Zoboe95

Had a lovely day today :) we've had my parents round to help with the decorating, and dad fixed the bath tap! (Phew!) I've been feeling pretty good, and we've got soooo much done! I'm really looking forward to the 2 rooms being done now, so I can start planning the nursery! ...all being well at the scan of course! ...I've had hiccups nearly all day today, which I definitely blame on the pregnancy! Acid tablets and avoiding dairy seems to be working, which is a massive bonus, and the cold is almost gone now! Things are looking up, and I can see 2nd trimester approaching at a speed!! Only 10 days till my scan, which is just crazy!!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - thanks! I did have a cyst but luckily it went away so now I can get back on track. I now wonder if I&#8217;ve had it since getting off bfp because my periods were light and short and that didn&#8217;t seem right. Either way I believe the cyst is gone and FX I don&#8217;t get anymore right now. FX for your O and lol at what your friend said about her uterus haha oh great. What are we getting into ;)

Nix - thanks yeah I&#8217;ve been taking prenatal vitamins since getting off BCP in January and also taking extra vitamin D cuz I have a defiency. I&#8217;ll check how much vitamin B and C and in the prematals cuz maybe I&#8217;ll need to take more to regulate. Thanks for the tip! I&#8217;ve learned so much in these few months of trying. Sounds like you and me are in the same boat with not symptom spotting etc. just seeing what happens


----------



## CanadianMoose

My birthday passed and now I'm 30 and it was semi uneventful. Hubs and I had a long talk about it and he's making up for it and we are both going to work on our health and hopefully my sleep schedule. I think it's what's stopping me with fertility and in balancing hormones. Anyways I hope you ladies get your BFPs soon while I wait for O again.


----------



## Nixnax

Lee- Ive just started vitamin d as well. Ive read its great for fertility. Ive stopped EPO. That didnt work for me, I didnt really get my unicorn mucus ha ha. 

Moose - belated happy birthday. Ah Id love to be 30 again. Id have more time on my side. Hope your feeling better now.


----------



## Dream143r

Moose - happy belated birthday!

CD24 and 7DPO for me. I'm going to start testing at the too early date of tomorrow at 8dpo. Not symptom spotting this cycle. Just ignoring anything I may or may not feel.


----------



## Zoboe95

Feeling good today ...I hope I don't jinx it, but I feel like the likely healthiness of trimester 2 is fast approaching!! Super tired tonight, but that's just because I didn't sleep well last night, then had a long old day at work today...day off on Weds, and I plan a super chilled one! So nervous for scan next week now!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Dream143r said:


> Moose - happy belated birthday!
> 
> CD24 and 7DPO for me. I'm going to start testing at the too early date of tomorrow at 8dpo. Not symptom spotting this cycle. Just ignoring anything I may or may not feel.

It's a good way to go dream! Wishing you luck this cycle, and thanks!


----------



## Dream143r

CD25 and 8DPO - Here are this morning's tests with FMU. BFN. I'm going to be testing daily now, cause once I start there's no stopping me. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-01 at 8.29.00 AM.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nixnax

Ill be eagerly watching your testing dream. 

Im 12DPO today. Af is due either today or tomorrow. I dont anything, just my normal pre AF boobs.


----------



## Stella2018

Canadian - Oh good, I am so happybyou guys talked about it. Take good care of your beautiful self and keep us posted on O! Happy happy birthday - cheers to many more great ones to come. 

Dream - I bet its easier to not symptom spot if youre testing. Would certainly help tolerate the 2WW. 

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Nixnax

CD1 AF got me this morning


----------



## Dream143r

I'm sorry Nix. Stupid Witch. So annoying.

CD26 & 9DPO - BFN. Still lots of time. AF not due until next Tuesday. Trying not to over analyze my temp spike this morning. It happened many times before at this stage of the TWW, still gets me a little hopeful every time though. I think my progesterone just peaks around this half way point.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-02 at 8.28.18 AM.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

Im getting a bit used to it now dream, its pants. 

Hoping this is your month


----------



## Dream143r

Cd27-10dpo, bfn. Itty bitty temp drop today. Nothing of concern. No sore BBs yet but they're full. Excited about my appointment this afternoon. Really hope my RE sets me up for monitoring my next cycle. FX!

Where is everyone from this thread? Come back guys. How's everyone doing?
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-03 at 8.41.11 AM.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi all, I have been silently stalking your posts and keeping up. I haven't posted lately, I am having one of those worst weeks. I am depressed for apparently no reason, had horrible rashes all over my body and face. Midwife is saying its some kind of allergy, but not sure what caused it as I haven't tried anything new. I am slowly getting better and hope to be active again soon.


----------



## Dream143r

Lady_Alysanne - Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. Is it itchy? Did you midwife prescribe any cream or anything like that?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Dream143r said:


> Lady_Alysanne - Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. Is it itchy? Did you midwife prescribe any cream or anything like that?

Thanks Dream. Yeah, it was super itchy and my eyes were swollen two days ago. I am taking Benadryl, it is helping. Midwife also gave me an acetonide cream to apply, however it has some risk for fetus, so I am not using it just yet. If benadryl is enough, I might not use it at all.

Sending all the lucks for your test :hugs: fx!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Had my HSG test today, hurt like fucking hell and bled quite a bit. They had to get husband to come pick me up, but the tube is open and working great. I took a tynol and I still cramped and had major pain...gj body! Anyways, just have to set up husband's SA test then see GYN for our next suggested step.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww lady, that sounds uncomfortable! ...pregnancy does weird things, it may well be something you are fine with usually ...I am for some reason dairy intolerant at the moment, but never have been before! Hope it clears up for you soon!! 

So I'm 11 weeks today, and soooo looking forward to telling people after our scan next week!! At work today I was in the baby dept, working with a pregnant lady (26 weeks) and loads of babies, and it was really weird that I know about her, but she doesn't know about me ...she kept talking about symptoms, and I kept wanting to compare!! Feeling pretty good today though, which is nice :) 

Hope you're all plodding along OK, and fx some of you join us with bfps soon! Will take a bumpie later!


----------



## Dream143r

Moose - Sorry you had a rough go with the HSG.

Zoboe95 - Happy 11 Weeks! Can't wait to see your bumpie. I love that it's almost announcement time for you. Time seems to have flown by.

Sooo. Our doc has ordered us cycle monitoring yay! We're also going to do iui in the same cycle. I think he went straight to this because of DH SA results from November where motility and morphology weren't the best. 

He said if the repeat SA results were similar then he would refer DH to a urologist. 

The cycle will be unmedicated so he can monitor the cycle in its natural form, just a ovidrel trigger shot. I'm beyond excited to be taking this next step. I didn't expect him to say let's do the iui right away. I thought he would say let's monitor with timed intercourse then look at potentially iui after that. I'm really happy to do it all at once tho, less time wasted.


----------



## Dream143r

It's CD28 and 11DPO for me. BFN. I'll test once more tomorrow at 12dpo then likely throw in the towel and wait for AF who's due on Tuesday.

Happy Friday everyone!
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-04 at 7.06.31 AM.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - I'm sorry... that really sucks. 

Dream - That is so exciting! I'm so happy he decided to go do everything together! Things should get moving quickly for you now :happydance:

Lady - Oh my gosh, that sounds so rough. I guess Zo is probably right in that allergens etc might change with pregnancy. I hope you get this under control soon. So sorry. 

Moose -- I'm sorry, that does not sound fun. But at least it seems like maybe you're finally make a little headway? I really hope it gets a little easier for you from here on out.

Zo - I can only imagine that by the 11 week marker, you'd be loosing your mind with the secrecy!!! I really don't know how you do it! Begin the countdown...

7/8 DPO over here. Feeling normal; nothing too special going on, except my sister is coming to town this weekend so that will be super fun. I will try to check in, but if not, I hope everyone has a great weekend up ahead and best of luck!!


----------



## Zoboe95

10 week vs 11 week bumpie :) I'm not arching my back and sticking my tummy out as it looks in this photo :dohh: my top has a black bit that was hanging down!! ...I feel massive again at the no, but it seems to fluctuate day by day!! ...I have at last started putting weight on though, because I'm actually eating properly again! Just planned a last minute night away with family friends next weekend, which , all being well, will be the perfect opportunity to tell them our news! They live quite far away, so I was going to have to tell them by phone otherwise! Conveniently the trip was their idea, so they won't suspect anything!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180426_213904.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20180504_221007.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoneWanderer

Still here.
Lurking.
Quietly.
This has been the dullest cycle ever, so I haven't thought to bore you all with it. Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING, has happened. And it's not even like anything non-TTC has happened either. It's been work-study-sleep-repeat for weeks now.
Keeping an eye on y'all though and enjoying your updates, and if anything unusual or interesting does happen to me I'll drop back into the general chatter haha


----------



## Dream143r

CD31 and 14DPO. Temp is dropping. Happy to see that for the first time ever. It doesn't feel like AF is coming today though, so I think she may be right on time tomorrow. DH is doing his repeat SA today, and we're praying for better results than last time. FX Should be a very exciting cycle for us coming up. Just waiting to report my Day 1.

Zoboe95 - Super cute bump. :happydance:

LoneWanderer - I hope something exciting happens for you soon!

Stella2018 - Thanks. Hope you had a great weekend with your sister. Have you started testing yet?


----------



## Stella2018

It has been so quiet on here lately. I hope everyone is doing really well!!

Dream -- Good luck! I'm right there with you, plotting out the next cycle and waiting around. 

Lone - It's good to hear from you even when it's quiet 

Zo - That will be so fun!

I am not testing yet and won't test early for now -- AF due Friday so will see if she shows before anything. Tired today (haven't been sleeping too well), kinda got a headache and some AF symptoms rumbling away. 3 day weekend coming up at the end of the month and soooo ready for it haha.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Boo! Remember me? lol I have some catching up to do, but I just haven't been on because I have 0 updates. Still not prego and haven't been testing or anything really. I took an OPK yesterday and it wasn't positive, but looks like it could be soon. I may test once a day, who knows. I haven't been symptom spotting, so I literally have nothing to update you guys on :( we finally have some nice weather here. We went straight from winter to summer it feels like. Anyways, time to get caught up!


----------



## Zoboe95

Have been a bit distant over the weekend, but have been reading all your posts! I've spent the sunniest of bank holidays with my family doing lots of lovely things, and trying to find time to take it easy! Spent a lovely hour in the garden with my dad today, just watching the farm behind their garden. (This is baby related honest!) Their house looks onto open fields, and the view is amazing, but this time of year is so special, because the field directly behind them is used as the nursery field for the pregnant cows and newborn calves! I've literally watched cows give birth in that field (is that weird?)! Today we were lucky enough to witness one little calf come outside from the cow shed for the first time ever (they assist with trickier births inside), and also one tiny dot of a calf standing up for the very first time with the assistance of a headbutt from its mother! I feel like I know those cows so well I could almost give them all names! In my current slightly emotional state, I could so easily get all teary watching them play and learn, but I was big and brave, and spent the time laughing instead! 

Anyway, enough about cows, thought you might enjoy a cute story of my day :D ...how are you all doing? Good to hear from a few of you who haven't been on in a while!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoboe - lol, that's a lot about cow, so glad to see you enjoyed a wonderful day. And love your cute bumpie pictures. Honestly girl, I need tips from you, I just feel so exhausted and weak all day, tell me how I can focus on good things instead. And did I mention I'm super duper excited for your next appointment, GL!!
Thanks for the suggestion on allergies, you would think midwife would tell you a sane thing like that, I am being careful now, still trying to figure out what was the cause of it.

Stella - Thanks dear, I finally did recover, thank goodness. Feeling tired, and headaches? Hopefully those are good things, fx witch stays away.

Dream - I am excited for your next cycle too!! Still I am hopeful about this cycle as well...

Moose - So sorry you had another terrible day at the hospital, I just hope it gives some answers soon.. Take care of yourself girl.

Lone - I know what you mean.. Nothing to report really, still it feels good to read all your updates, I have been lurking as well, but I tried to keep up. Fx for your exciting cycle..

Lee - Keep testing to track the line getting darker, and get busy :winkwink: Love that you are taking a relaxed approach. 
We have the same weather, Spring totally forgot about us, and Summer came directly after Winter. Still not complaining, loving the green.

AFM, finally the rashes are gone. I have a follow up tomorrow with the midwife, I guess it wouldn't take long given that I am okay right now. Apart from that, I feel mostly exhausted, it has become so difficult to keep up with the work. Hope I get back some energy soon. We are planning a weekend getaway as well when DH comes, looking forward to that..


----------



## LoneWanderer

I met some cows yesterday too.
 



Attached Files:







31961833_10156896578909947_3385089740041617408_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yeah, and AF arrived last night. A few hours late, but basically bang on time. Clomid course has ended and hospital won't do a repeat prescription without consultant's approval, so until we see our OBGYN at end of this month we're on our own, and probably can write off this cycle.

It's alright though, the sun is shining and summer is here. I've been climbing trees. The witch ain't gonna stop me having fun hahaha.
 



Attached Files:







31969923_10156896579339947_8048335835835138048_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









32074029_10156896581904947_8997131361772896256_n.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, Ive been away in the Forest of Dean for the weekend. Ive been throwing myself down some steep hills and over jumps on the bike. It was an absolute blast, but Im shattered and aching from head to toe now. 

Dream - sorry af got you. Really hoping your new cycle is the one. 

Wanderer - looks like you had a fab weekend in the sun. 

Zo - awww cute little bump you have there. I miss living in the country and seeing all the baby cows. Theyre sooo cute. 

Lady - hope you start to feel normal again soon. 

Lee - hope you ovulate soon and can start counting down. 

Stella, I hope your AF disappears for 9 months. 

AFM - af has been and gone, Im just waiting to ovulate which should be early next week.


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax - Sounds like a good time! Is it good sore or painful hurting not nice sore? Hope it passes soon for ya. Come on O time!

LoneWanderer - Love the pics, thanks for sharing. So nice to finally have good weather eh? FX for a surprise magical cycle for you. 

:headspin::happydance: CD1 :yipee::wohoo:
LOL Never have I been so excited for CD1. I just called to report my CD1 to my fertility clinic and set up my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork for CD3, so Thursday morning. DH will likely come to this first one with me just because.


----------



## Jessie7003

So CD34 and AF is 2 days late. Bfn ics. Tomorrow I will get a frer if no AF! My once off longest cycle was 35 days so we shall see!

Right now I'm tired just awake from an hour nap after only being awake from 9am so fell asleep at 1pm. Feel a bit nauseous. Having cramps on my right side and had an odd pulling sensation below my belly button the left. Weird that it's on opposite sides so thinking it's probably nothing. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady - can't tell you how excited, but nervous I am about tomorrow!!! Sadly there's no trick to the positivity, except me finally feeling better! ...for a good 3 or 4 weeks, I was literally coming home, having tea (if I could stomach it) having a bath then going to bed. I've finally come out the other side of that fx, and actually have energy again! ...it will happen for you too, it just takes its time! ...although tonight I am absolutely shattered! We had loads of staff off sick at work today, I was in babies (all under 2 years) where there were 16 babies, and only 4 adults...so not OK!!! 

Lovely to see all your updates, and sunny day activities, fx for some positives this month! I'll let you all know how tomorrow goes, but I'm so nervous, I don't know how I'll sleep tonight!!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Zoboe95 said:


> Lady - can't tell you how excited, but nervous I am about tomorrow!!! Sadly there's no trick to the positivity, except me finally feeling better! ...for a good 3 or 4 weeks, I was literally coming home, having tea (if I could stomach it) having a bath then going to bed. I've finally come out the other side of that fx, and actually have energy again! ...it will happen for you too, it just takes its time! ...although tonight I am absolutely shattered! We had loads of staff off sick at work today, I was in babies (all under 2 years) where there were 16 babies, and only 4 adults...so not OK!!!
> 
> Lovely to see all your updates, and sunny day activities, fx for some positives this month! I'll let you all know how tomorrow goes, but I'm so nervous, I don't know how I'll sleep tonight!!!

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh dream its my arse mainly, oh the saddle sore lol. And my arms from the vibrations. Went down some really dangerous stoney steep forest paths. Was such an adrenaline rush. Would have been a hospital trip if I had come off. Glad I managed to hold on tight enough. I dont know whats gotten into me, I used to be petrified of extreme sports.


----------



## Stella2018

Jessie - I think it can take a while post AF to get a +. From what I understand it has to do with when implantation actually occured and your body started producing hcg. Be optimistic and good luck!

Zo - Thats too many kids for so few adults. Im sorry you had such a rough couple of days. Just try not to get sick! And I love that about the cows. My parents don't have cows on their farm but the neighbor does and they can be so cute and peaceful to watch. Love it. 

Nix - Thats sounds like soooo much fun. We can go outside and have fun again! Whoo hoo! Its 85 and sunny here but I think its gonna be cold and rainy over the weekend. Go figure.

Dream - I am so excited for you. Tell us everything on Thursday! Do you know what they plan to start (ie bloodwork, just a meet n greet etc)?

Lone - This weather makes everything much more tolerable. Got any exciting plans coming up?

Lady - Glad the rash is gone. Ugh. Never know what pregnancy is gonna throw at you.

Thanks for the fx's but I feel 100% normal now. Oh well. AF due Friday and can start over from there. I never get much in the way of PMS except some dull cramping the night before so... Just waiting on that l now. 

A truck spilled its load outside work today and blocked us all into the complex - idk what that truck was transporting but the fire dept wouldnt let anyone drive out of the office complex because they were concerned it was gonna explode and then the hazmat crew was out there for hours cleaning up. So my husband had to come pick me up across town and we all had to get out of the complex by walking out the back door of another building down the street. What a weird day lol.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Everybody is having interesting days and I'm just here recovering from that damn test and gearing up for O. Not much going on for me I'll come back for more updates if something happens, otherwise I enjoy reading y'alls posts on your much more eventful lives :D


----------



## Jessie7003

Thanks Stella! Woke up today and no AF. Took my last ic but looking bfn! Going to get myself a frer today and I shall soon know!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah had an amazing first scan today, little one is fit and healthy, and measuring at 12 weeks exactly, so just 1 day ahead...not sure how to change my ticker, but I'll give it a go later!! ...baby didn't stop wriggling, which made it slightly tricky, but the lady got all the photos she needed, and some lovely ones for us to keep :) uti is gone, now have to take aspirin daily to avoid preclampsia, because my mum had it, but it'll be worth it if it works. Also oh had to have blood test today to find out his blood group. I am o negative, and if his has a positive in, then I will have to have a couple of extra jabs near the end of pregnancy to make sure all the positives are removed when the baby is born. Otherwise I'll not be able to have another baby, because the cells would attack each other...weird!! I've got lots of cute piccies, but for now I'll add this picture of a picture!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180509_084305.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jessie7003

Zoboe95 said:


> Aah had an amazing first scan today, little one is fit and healthy, and measuring at 12 weeks exactly, so just 1 day ahead...not sure how to change my ticker, but I'll give it a go later!! ...baby didn't stop wriggling, which made it slightly tricky, but the lady got all the photos she needed, and some lovely ones for us to keep :) uti is gone, now have to take aspirin daily to avoid preclampsia, because my mum had it, but it'll be worth it if it works. Also oh had to have blood test today to find out his blood group. I am o negative, and if his has a positive in, then I will have to have a couple of extra jabs near the end of pregnancy to make sure all the positives are removed when the baby is born. Otherwise I'll not be able to have another baby, because the cells would attack each other...weird!! I've got lots of cute piccies, but for now I'll add this picture of a picture!

So happy for you!


----------



## Dream143r

Stella, thanks for asking &#8211; tomorrow morning we will be doing CD3 US and Bloodwork. We were actually supposed to do a &#8216;teaching&#8217; appointment prior to this first appointment but the nurse said that because they&#8217;re not super busy right now we could just do it all at once.

Nix &#8211; So I&#8217;m never taking EPO again, I think it&#8217;s messed up my period and since it didn&#8217;t help with the EWCM there&#8217;s really no point. My period is pretty much the same every cycle. 3 days long, day 1 and 2 medium flow, day 3 light flow. On occasion I get day 4 and 5 spotting. This period is very out of the ordinary for me and the only thing I did differently this cycle was the EPO. Day 1 yesterday was what I&#8217;m going to call &#8216;heavy spotting&#8217;. More than spotting but I wouldn&#8217;t call it light flow. Today it&#8217;s early, but looking like the same as yesterday. Super weird. I just hope it won&#8217;t have an effect on my iui cycle now and screw anything up. I suppose monitoring will see if everything is alright in there or not.

Moose &#8211; FX for a good strong O coming up.

Zo! &#8211; OMG absolutely precious. I&#8217;m always amazed how fast a ball of cells turns into a real baby. So happy for you, the pic is just fabulous!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Nix - Forest of Dean and Manor house, stunning combination.. I have never been there though, just a HP fan. Great to see you had fun, hope soreness is gone by now. I am opposite of you in this, I was into extreme sports, but last couple of years I'm not that into it. Good luck with O next week.

Lone - Those are some lovely pics, and looove your spirit. Defo, af should not slow us down. Thanks for sharing, and fx for your exciting cycle.

Jessie - Fx for your positive, let us know how the test with FRER goes.

Dream - Excited about your appointment, bet the teaching one will provide loads of useful information. GL dear and waiting to hear how it goes.

Stella - Thank you and I think I forgot to reply to one of your question: yes my midwife wants to test for gestational diabetes. 
That was pretty intense, glad that you were safe and all after the office incident. GL with your new cycle to come...

Moose - Sending positive vibes for you dear, get better soon, and fx for fun time ahead.. 

Zoboe - That is absolutely precious Zo, so happy everything went well. Hopefully the blood group test result be on your side, GL!! I am so tempted to try on nub theory on your pic, what about you? Will you be keeping it a surprise or, you want to know it by 20 weeks scan? I wish this forum had a 'love' option along with 'thanks' in this forum, so many pix you ladies share here, I want to appreciate with a 'love' option..

AFM, My MS gets worse duing evening, fx after the first trimester, it will get better. And the followup on allergies went well, blood work test was also good, no infection or anything. I don't have any more appointment until 21st May. So I might not have anything to update on, just spend time on work mostly.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Am regretting complaining at the lack of drama in this cycle. Consultant called us this morning and has prescribed a new Clomid course (still 50mg, another three months) so then I had to walk to the hospital, run around for ages trying to find her office (literally in the basement down an unmarked corridor) to collect it, then wait at the pharmacy for almost an hour... So today's been a write-off, but hey, this cycle's back on course as it's day 2 today so I have them in time to take them. We've had our review appointment cancelled for this month, instead we're to take the pills and see how we get on, book in after the third round if no joy. No scans though, just day 21 bloodwork each month.


----------



## Nixnax

Dream - thats so odd. My periods are heavy. 2 days full on heavy Flo, on day light flow, then one maybe 2 days spotting. I hope it returns to normal for you soon. Im never taking it again. Since Ive stopped taking it Im not so dry down there. It did the opposite to what its supposed to do! 

Lady - Im still buzzing from the weekend. I want to do it again and again and again lol. 

Zo - omg cute scan pic. Its real now. I bet it feels amazing to see it on the screen. 

Moose - same here, just waiting for ovulation like an impatient 5 year old. 

Wanderer- oh my days what a faff! Thank god you managed to get 3 months worth and not have to do that every month.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hoping you O soon nix!
Lady glad allergies are calming down now, now for the MS to settle.
Lone sorry you are having issue with the hospital, but yay your getting another go at clomid.
Stella GL on your bloodwork and US tomorrow!

Sorry if I missed a few doing this update a bit late at night but thinking I either O last few days or I'm really horny last few days. (Tmi, tons of cm and so much I've had to change pants/underwear manys times! But it's not EWCM it's watery ugh w/e body)

Here's hoping I'm lucky sooner than later... although they say I might have to pay outta pocket for delivery and such if I'm not covered in time. C'mon now! PR stuff taking way too long..sheesh!


----------



## Zoboe95

Thanks for all the lovely comments, each person we tell makes it feel more real!! ...I'm absolutely shattered today, but other than that, feeling pretty good! 

Lady: I tried reading about the nub theory bit, but don't really get it! You are welcome to try! ...we will definitely find out at 20 weeks :) I will be too excited to wait!!!


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer - I'm surprised they didn't increase your dosage... Good luck!

My CD3 baseline scan and bloodwork went well this morning. The nurse called me this afternoon to let me know the doc wants me to come back for my next scan on CD9 which is next Wednesday. I don't expect much excitement between now and then. It will just be the waiting game.


----------



## Zoboe95

12 week bumpie from yesterday :) ...feeling like im getting bigger again now!! Please excuse the majorly baggy PJs, it was a long day at work!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180510_203604.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stella2018

Hi ladies! Can I just say - I love talking to all of you. You're all such a lovely group of friends to have. Every day around the same time I just go "ok, time to check in with my girls!" and curl up in bed with some tea. 

Zo - Thats so eciting. Theres a definate bump there now! Hooray!

Dream - Next Wednesday isnt too long (although it might feel like it lol). Does it feel a littlr more actionable at least? 

Moose - What does that mean? That if you arent pregnant by a certain time then you have to pay out of pocket? (Im sorry - I may have missed something...) But the O symptoms sound incredibly promising!!

Lone - What a headache, oy

Lady - just because theres no appointments doesnt mean there wont be updates lol. Im sure theres still plenty of symptoms to come for better or for worse. 

AFM. Some light cramping tonight but its not the same as usual. And no other symptoms. I had my withdrawl bleed right on time and went straight to a 28/29 day cycle after finishing bcp but now Im worried it didnt stick. Well c'est la vie. 
Meanwhile... Either I have the mild start to a yeast infection (never had one so not sure - not all the symptoms are there) or I pulled my groin and aggravated my vajayjay somehow at the same time. IDK. I am debating waiting to see if AF clears it out before I do anything . Before I decided to hang tight, though, I texted the hubby that I had to go to the store on my way home from work so Id grab dinner and he goes "Im already out and on my way there. What do you need?" I told him to get me the 7 day Monistat and he asked what that was. After I told him, he replied "oh" and then there was dead silence for about an hour, then one text: "They said I cant have it cuz I dont have a vagina and then they kicked me out" hahahaha. (He got it)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hot damn I have SO MUCH to catch up on! I will read everyones posts. Sorry I've been MIA. Like I said, haven't been doing anything to track symptoms etc. But last night my bff (who is also trying) asked when I'm Oing, so coincidentally one of my apps told me it's today. So this morning with my SMU I checked and almost forgot to even look at the OPK before leaving for work and holy moly, probably the most positive OPK I have ever seen. I think in my last 5 months I maybe wasn't Oing from getting off BCP. So I randomly texted hubby and didn't tell him I'll be Oing today or tomorrow and just said I want him tonight haha he was happy. When I first looked at the strip I thought it was upside down LOL I will be more active ladies, sorry. I've just had a lot going on mentally and what not but I'm fine. Just wasn't fully into trying for a little bit, I think out of frustration and I know I can't talk cuz it's only been 5 months of trying.
 



Attached Files:







32202901_10155799837954563_6025596643909304320_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lone - That sounds tiresome running around the hospital to find the correct place, on the plus side this cycle is back on track, that is exciting. Maybe complaining to us helped, who knows :winkwink:

Nix - Sounds like it made you ready for the active BD ahead, how is work going?

Moose - Those signs sound like you are ovulating soon, bet your DH is loving your smexy mood, fx you get lucky sooner!!

Zoboe - I know, I am not an expert either, I tried to read through, and measure the angle, my inexpert eyes say you could be having a baby boy. But as I said, I am no good at this.. so don't trust me. And that is one cute bumpie, with the scan now, its all getting too real, right? It has become so difficult for me to wait for my scan... I just want to know my little bean is okay..

Dream - Good to see first appointment went well, the next one will be informative too, right, as your body will start gearing up towards ovulation? Eat healthy and take care of yourself in the meantime. 

Stella - I do the same, while reading all your updates.. I hope you don't have the yeast infection, whatever it is, hope you feel better soon. 
That's a sweet banter your hubby did there while taking care of the monistat, loved it!

Lee - That is such a dark and clear positive, time to get busy, eh?? Non-stop DTD over the weekend I would guess, GL hun!!

AFM, nothing new happened regarding pregnancy, same old MS and exhaustion.. I got a work travel opportunity to visit Amsterdam yesterday, it was very competitive to get this opportunity, and I applied in December, not knowing what may happen now.. I had to decline given I am not at all fit to travel for long hours atm, and to add to the fun think about depending on the airline meals. It was hard for me to decline all the same, I love to travel so so much..


----------



## Zoboe95

Lee: that is super positive! Fx!!

Lady: it is starting to feel so real! I always said I didn't understand why people got nervous before scans, then I got dead nervous 2 or 3 days before the scan! But it was so lovely, knowing little bean was safe and well made me feel so much better! Have to wait and see on nub theory I guess! Luckily I have no preference either way!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks ladies! I double checked around noon and still dark hehe so we are gonna DTD tonight and all weekend definitely lol
 



Attached Files:







F1E18FCB-9DF8-4B4E-89F7-69006FA94C97.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeeMcMee

Guess we arent banging :/ he fell asleep on the couch. I know if I wake him he will say he&#8217;s too tired. And tomorrow night we will be out late. Maybe tomorrow afternoon lol just had to vent haha


----------



## CanadianMoose

Stella2018 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I just say - I love talking to all of you. You're all such a lovely group of friends to have. Every day around the same time I just go "ok, time to check in with my girls!" and curl up in bed with some tea.
> 
> Zo - Thats so eciting. Theres a definate bump there now! Hooray!
> 
> Dream - Next Wednesday isnt too long (although it might feel like it lol). Does it feel a littlr more actionable at least?
> 
> Moose - What does that mean? That if you arent pregnant by a certain time then you have to pay out of pocket? (Im sorry - I may have missed something...) But the O symptoms sound incredibly promising!!
> 
> Lone - What a headache, oy
> 
> Lady - just because theres no appointments doesnt mean there wont be updates lol. Im sure theres still plenty of symptoms to come for better or for worse.
> 
> AFM. Some light cramping tonight but its not the same as usual. And no other symptoms. I had my withdrawl bleed right on time and went straight to a 28/29 day cycle after finishing bcp but now Im worried it didnt stick. Well c'est la vie.
> Meanwhile... Either I have the mild start to a yeast infection (never had one so not sure - not all the symptoms are there) or I pulled my groin and aggravated my vajayjay somehow at the same time. IDK. I am debating waiting to see if AF clears it out before I do anything . Before I decided to hang tight, though, I texted the hubby that I had to go to the store on my way home from work so Id grab dinner and he goes "Im already out and on my way there. What do you need?" I told him to get me the 7 day Monistat and he asked what that was. After I told him, he replied "oh" and then there was dead silence for about an hour, then one text: "They said I cant have it cuz I dont have a vagina and then they kicked me out" hahahaha. (He got it)

No if I am pregnant and I don't have my OHIP card for healthcare given by Canada for residents and citizens, people that live in Canada and work here and such then I have to pay for everything out of pocket. I've been waiting for them to finish up and give me the verdict for almost a year now


----------



## Stella2018

Moose - Ah ok I gotcha. I didnt knownthe Canadian system was like that. I do wish you all the best with it. 

Lee - Yeah girl go the afternoon! Haha

Zo/Lady - That first scan has to be the most nerve wracking and exciting thing ever!
Lady - yeast infections happen to most women at some point - low estrogen doesnt flush out the natural yeast in the vagina and can cause an overgrowth. Pretty easy to deal with just uncomfortable and kinda icky. (My British step mum called it thrush - idk if thats exactly the same thing tho ??)

AFM. Not a yeast infection just irritation. It all kind just... Went away on its own overnight without the meds so... Idk. Not too worried about it.


----------



## LoneWanderer

A DOG IS HERE THERE IS A DOG IN MY HOUSE A DOG A DOG :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Finally I think we have found our dog. He is here for a sleepover today. He needs a new home as his owner is ill, which is very sad.

He's everything, and I mean everything, that I said I didn't want in a dog. He's a grumpy middle-aged man. He's HUGE. He's scruffy, a bit smelly, and completely hopeless at following any command at all. Unless you get the treats out, then it's all sitting and paws up on cue. He chases and shouts at cats, squirrels, dogs he takes a general dislike to...

Despite being entirely unsuitable, we're very, very fond of him already so I think we're stuck with him ;) His face is hilarious!
 



Attached Files:







longboy.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Will reply to everyone tomorrow at work, but yay we DTD yesterday morning right around the time of O or right before O. Not really having any O symptoms tho and I forget to check. m since I haven&#8217;t been checking shit lol.

Wanderer he is precious omg


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, what a weekend. I was working late Friday, had a hen night sat and had to run a 10k race yesterday. I was a little hungover, dehydrated and the sun was so hot. Needless to say it was my worst 10k time ever. I did it though and thats all that counts. I ache from head to toe today. And I ovulate today/tomorrow so BDing when aching isnt much fun at all. 

Zo - lush bump growing there. 

Lee- wowzers thats a great opk. 

Wanderer - I love scruffy looking dogs. What a cutie. 

Stella- glad it wasnt a yeast infection. Love your DHs response I dont have a vagina so they kicked me out brilliant. 

Lady - oh no, that really sucks about Amsterdam. I love that city. Ive been a few times. Its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Diedrek

Hi ladies!!!! It has been TOO long! I&#8217;m so happy for the girls in this group that got to celebrate their first mother&#8217;s day! So happy for you guys! I&#8217;ve skimmed back a few pages and am glad to see everyone is still here :) :) Sorry I bailed :( I was on the verge of a serious breakdown, I couldn&#8217;t keep obsessing and being without af for that long. Long cycles will really mess with your head haha. It&#8217;s so funny because before ttc I was so happy about it! L and I could bang whenever we wanted .. didn&#8217;t have to spend money on tampons :thumbup: But ttc with it is the worst.. I wouldn&#8217;t wish not ovulating on anybody. 

However, I finally did ovulate and ended a 100 day cycle! Yes 100! We didn&#8217;t hit any O days though because I stopped doing the opks and just stuck with temping. I&#8217;m happy to say that I do get a dip on O day and it rises beautifully :) Also I got af on 16 dpo. I&#8217;ll (hopefully) be ovulating this month. I think the supplements may be working after all =D I would love to rejoin you ladies now that I know I am not a broken woman and I WILL ovulate it might just take longer sometimes. Also hopefully not anymore if the supplements are doing their jobs :) Hope everyone is doing good and had a great weekend! I got another small raise and another title change at work, so things here have been great! I started doing my guest seating for the wedding and working on the caterers and flower arrangements. So I&#8217;ve been pretty busy but very productive. I at least have my wedding to look forward to! I know I shouldn&#8217;t even be trying to get pregnant before my wedding but I always knew we&#8217;d have trouble with it. What with not even one pregnancy in all these years unprotected? So why not keep tying and if I happen to be a pregnant bride, than so be it! I&#8217;ve missed you ladies tremendously and have thought about you guys all the time!

For those ovulating &#8212;- FX! :happydance: <3

Edit: I also forgot to mention that my hormone panel came back perfectly, my TSH came back good and all my numbers are great in fact! So really I&#8217;m just a woman with long cycles and &#8220;there&#8217;s nothing wrong with having long cycles because that&#8217;s just how it is for some women.&#8221; Frustrating but at least nothing is wrong :)


----------



## Diedrek

<3


----------



## Stella2018

Diedrick - So great to hear from you again! You were missed :) I am so happy to hear its all normal, thats very good news. And yay to the wedding - walking down the isle and seeing That look on his face is one of the most beautiful memories yoi will have. Whens the big day?

Nix - I am so proud of you! Just thinking about a 10k exhausts me - great job!

Lone - aaaaahhh! He is so precious! I am so happy for you! I love love love having dogs in my house. They are the best friends you could have (even when theyre jerks lol). There something about hugging tight to a fur ball that just melts the soul. 

Lee - Good luck!!

AF arrived. 31 days this time so not too bad and Im not complaining. If it sticks this round Ill test on my husbands birthday!! Hah! Meanwhile Im just planning on getting him a turtle lol. 

I hope everyone had the loveliest of weekends and has a fantastic week coming up!


----------



## Nixnax

Diedrek - yay good to see you girl. Hope youre doing well. Im sorry about the long cycles, but like you say, youve got to work with what you have been given. Hoping the supplements help you out. 

Stella - sorry af got you. That really sucks. Hope you are levelling out now. 

Wow I am FULL of wind tonight (tmi) I have no idea where its all coming from. Its unbelievable!


----------



## Zoboe95

Diedrek- lovely to have you back! And great to hear that you sort of know where you are with things now! Bet you had a lot to catch up on!! 

Nix - 10k is far more than I could do!!

Lone - that doggo is such a cutie!! Hope he settles in well!! 

Afm- had a lovely weekend seeing family friends, and got to tell them our news! ...have told almost everyone we want to before it goes on fb, so hopefully will post about it tonight or tomorrow!! Accidentally ate dairy yesterday (half a sausage roll) so sadly spent last night throwing up, and have no voice today, but at least I know what's causing it this time!! Had a lovely day at work today, we were having a sports day in toddlers, so got to go to work in joggers, and spent most of the day on the field playing games!! Life could be much worse right now!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

So I promised a great reply today, but I will have to do it tomorrow haha. Almost out of work.

Die glad to have you back! I didn't get to fully read your note yet, so I'll reply better later.

So as I mentioned, I Od Saturday and on Saturday morning is when we DTD. Haven't done it since (lame). When we did do it, I felt like my cervix was right at my opening... the sex hurt and at first I got nervous that I have another cyst, but it wasn't the side pains... it was at my cervix. I did feel up there that night and it was super low. Hopefully it wasn't already closed but I tested +OPK Friday around 7am and then again at 12pm still +. Hopefully I Od Saturday afternoon. I don't recall if I had O pains or anything and haven't been temping, but I did have cramping in bed I think Sunday morning but it may have been poo lol. I did have a sensitivity to smells this weekend, so hopefully that means I Od. 

So I guess I'm 2DPO weeee lol


----------



## CanadianMoose

Welcome back diederk! Good to see your happy and excited again. Nix I'm right with you on the gas, also more cm than per usual at this time, but it might just be due to what I've been eating. Zo glad you had a lovely gathering, minus the dairy reaction, and glad things are still going well for you. Stella here's hoping you have more than a turtle to give hubbers eh?


----------



## Zoboe95

Our big secret is no longer a big secret! ...posted this on Facebook tonight!!!
 



Attached Files:







received_10210759398252943.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dream143r

I love it Zo!!


----------



## bebeaboard

Hello, 

i'm 27 years old been ttc for two years, second month on clomid. I'm new to this opk process and quite confused. Can anybody tell me if this means clear positive ??

I got a similiar one two days ago then a definite negative yesterday and this is todays strip. Is it possible to get a positive, negative then positive (CD15, CD16, CD16) ? I usually have a 28 day cycle, and am on 100 mg Clomid 3-7. 

Voila! and glad to be amongst your ladies, always thought about opening an account but was too shy about putting all my details out there. 

Baby dust to everyone! thank you ladies
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0028.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Stella2018

Zo - Congrats!! Any replies yet??

Lee - And the countdown begins. Good luck!

Nix - Yeah I hear you on that... The wind is one of my more charming signs of AF rofl. But my sister just has it, all the time, 24/7. Hahaha. Hope for you its a sign of something good!

Moose - More CM? Thats good right? Fx

Bebe - Thats looks pretty close to positive (if not totally positive) to me - treat it like a positive if not sure. 
And sometimes we have a surge but dont actually O so the body will do it again. Idk how clomid effects this but some of the other ladies on this thread have used it and can probably tell you more. Good luck and welcome! And dont be shy - this here is the best group. 
They are always so supportive, so happy to help and never judgemental. You are in phenomenal hands. :)

I have nothing to report today. It's been a pretty quiet day - even work was dead slow.


----------



## Zoboe95

Stella - so many replies! ...my phone crashed because it couldn't keep up with the notifications :') its funny really, most posts we do on Facebook get a few responses from our nearest and dearest, but as soon as we post about an important life event, everyone wants to be our friend!!


----------



## Nixnax

Bebe I would class that as a positive. Welcome to the group. 

Dream - stopping EPO was the best thing I ever did. I didnt get EWCM but close to it. 

Zo- fab announcement 

So Im 2dpo now, just waitin for 12/13 days as patiently as possible. We only managed to bed 1 day before ovulation and one day after. Weve been so tired this week. So I dont hold out much hope. We go on holiday in 39 days (not that anyone is counting lol) so Im kind of wanting a good holiday where I can drink and have fun, so I wont be terribly upset if I dont fall pregnant over the next 2 cycles


----------



## Diedrek

Thank you ladies! Im so happy to back with all of you girls on here! I need this support in my life haha. 

Zo. That is seriously so sweet!! What a creative announcement! Im going to like it via BnB <3 I cant wsit for you to find out the gender .. eek! I still say girl :) 

Nix- Thanks girl! Its so true though, Ive really gotta work with the cycles Ive been given. At least Im ovulating and still have that chance. Thank god for that :) 

Stella- Thank you! Everything is going pretty good .. if I can just concieve it would all be damn near perfect haha. Weve been so back and forth on the date and we actually pushed it up further than it was supposed to be. We planned to get married In June/July of 2019 but we heard it was going to be baaaaad next year with the heat. So we started looking at available dates for our venue in early spring or late winter and we had the chance to grab 1/19/19 so we booked it! So its probbaly the worst timing possible because I will either be a very pregnant bride if we concieved within the next month or two or I could be barebly showing. I am very thin though and I feel like Id be showing in the second month lol. But we are not waiting for anything .. we are going to keep trying to until we book the baby ;) 

Lee- I miss you chick! Hope all is well with you!! <3

Lady- how are you doing mama? I cant wait to hear from you! Any updates/ ultrasounds? Eek Im so excited for you and hope everything is going as smooth as possible <3

Bebe- Welcome!! Id say its not positive but seriously so close that if you tested again this morning/afternoon it would be a true +opk! :) Good luck & let us know the update! 

So its been the worst weather here lately! Just non stop rain and ugliness all around. I love being at home and curled up while its raining! But it really just makes the work days so blah :( I am really, really hoping I ovulate next week. But if not .. Ill be ok. I will get there! Hope everybody has had a good first half of the week <3 Check in soon!


----------



## bebeaboard

Hello, 

newbie here looking for moral support after ttc for 2,5 years, age 27 years old. Not blacksplash but my doctor refused to prescribe clomid so I got my hand on some on my own (not online, leftover from friend) 

I got a positive opk at CD 15, dtd that same night and had dtd the night before as well. However we skipped two days and didnt dtd until dtd CD 18. any change of being preggo or CD 16 and CD 17 were the most important dtd days? I feel so discouraged, nothing seems to work >>>:growlmad:

baby dust to all !!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Lone - He is such a cutie, do you have a name for him? So happy for you, I bet he's keeping you all busy, but don't forget us, I want to hear your updates..

Lee - I do hear you girl, we had similar situation last March, although I was the sleepy one. I am happy that you squeezed in BD before O, I am keeping my fx for that sticky bean. Welcome to TWW, let me know when we can start symptom spotting, I am really excited for you.

Nix - I am amazed each and everyday by you, you really have great stamina, keep it up!! And I would say better out than in regarding those winds.. Love that you that you have a holiday coming up!!

Stella - Sorry about the witch hun, you know 31 days cycle is normal for me. I am keeping my fx that next cycle is it, it would be such a surprise if you get a positive on your hubby's b'day.. 

Zoboe - That dairy incident sucks, hope you are feeling better already.. And OMG I simply LOVE your announcement.. its so good to have so many well wishers, I am so so happy to be a part of your journey!!

Die - You have no idea how good it feels to have you back girl, welcome!!! I am glad that you got some answers now, and plan according to it. I am excited for your Jan wedding, I need more details please..
I will have my scan on 12th week, currently I am on my 9th. I am nervous, but I will let you all know how it goes..

Moose - Lots of CM sounds good, and if it is because of your current diet I would say keep eating whatever you are eating girl. Hope the OHIP card business settles down soon and goes your way!! 

Dream - Hope you are doing good, haven't heard from you lately.

Bebe - Hi Bebe, welcome to this thread!! I would say the second opk is positive, and the one before yesterday is very close to positive. Keeping my fx for you!!

AFM, I am such a clumsy person, I tripped and had to break my fall with my knees yesterday. My mom and DH is really angry with me since then, but I don't know what to do, I am born clumsy.. Other than that feeling better, MS is bothering me less and less everyday, hope this continues. DH is visiting this weekend, so looking forward to that...


----------



## Zoboe95

Looking back at my bumpies so far, 1st tri seems to have given me a need to wear baggie trousers all the time! You usually can't get me out of my skinny jeans!! ...depending on who you ask, I am either in my last week of 1st tri, or 1st week of 2nd tri now! ...no real change, still struggling with the throat, but everything else is OK! Just started looking at baby things online, and can't wait to do some serious shopping! Thanks for all your support lovely ladies :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180517_131944.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20180510_203604.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeeMcMee

I've been in a weird funk this week from my anxiety, so I've just been feeling off but I'm better.

BUT..... I started catching a cold yesterday so I'm hoping that's a good sign, but I don't think I would have implanted yet as I'm only about 5DPO today. I have read about women getting sick before implantation and then getting a BFP. When I was prego 10 years ago, I did get a sinus infection before I knew I was pregnant. 

All week I have been feeling super bloated as well and my allergies have also been making my breathing be a little tough. Needing my inhalers much more. Never needed inhalers until after I had bronchitis a year ago. Also, we only DTD once during Ovulation time so that's very risky lol probably not prego, but let's hope.

So right not at 5DPO... bloating, little gassy, irritated due to anxiety, sick (sore throat, sneezy, slightly stuffy).

I'm still taking my One-A-Day prenatals and I stocked up on a bunch that were on sale. They came with the men's as well for 'healthy sperm', but I don't think he has been taking it... oh well. It was just a plus that the men's pills came with the women's and for only $8 on sale rather than $30 (1 months supply of men's and women's).

Happy belated Mother's Day to all!! And now to catch up with you all...



*Lady -* Sorry about all this MS :( I have heard that is no fun. Why were you mom and DH mad that you fell?! I mean I understand why they were mad, but no need to be MAD... just concerned sheesh lol hope youre ok tho.

*Zoboe -* Love your pregnancy announcement and w/ the blue and pink paperclips hehe so cute. Loving the baby bump photos!!

*Stella -* Glad to hear the infection went away.

*Nix -* Though it was a tough day, good job on the 10K! Hey that rhymes lol I've done a 5K a few times, but probably couldn't do a 10K and I walked lol also, I was super windy the same day as you LOL like my husband was like ummmm lol and yet we both fart all the time but he's like you good? Where are you going for your holiday? Or are you just relaxing at home?

*Die - *So glad you are back! I missed you! And I totally understand where you are coming from. I was actually MIA for a little bit as well due to frustration as I'm going on 5 months of trying now and when I've been doing everything right I didn't get prego and then for a while I had a cyst on my ovary, so I was pissed. Trying for a baby is so stressful as we all know and the symptom spotting, temping, researching etc just gets overwhelming after a while. I'm still not hardcore into it like I was. I WILL be once I'm pregnant, but I went into trying with too much enthusiasm lol I exhausted myself. I can't believe you didn't O for 100 days!! Oy!! Congrats on the raise and title change at work :) that always feels good. You're smart to start trying for a baby now though. My husband made us wait 3 years after getting married to try and now I'm scared that we wont have any luck and I'm 32 and he's 34.

*Bebe -* Welcome!! That's definitely a positive. Did it get darker for you? I was getting positives like this for a while and this month was probably the first time I caught a dark positive which was a shock. I have heard you can have many LH surges throughout your cycle, so it is possible to go from + to - back to +. Hopefully you did a lot of BD this week :) FX


----------



## Zoboe95

Lee, I was so careful with colours on the announcement, I was worried people would read to much in it, and think we already knew whether its girl or boy! I wrote in red because I thought its fairly neutral, and typically it came out really pink, so I got oh to edit it on his computer! Again with paperclips I thought if I use one of each people won't keep guessing! I may be a little insane, but hey ho!


----------



## Diedrek

Its still SOO ugly here in FL :( Does anybody have any sunshine they can send to us Floridians?? Haha. 

Lady- Thank you so much! It was so hard being away but I had nothing good going on and it was super depressing :( Im so happy for you, I cant say that enough! Yay for MS settling down and for your DH to be with you soon! Much needed visit Im sure :) Hes probably so excited to see the mother of his child <3 And yes girl, I am the clumsiest person too! It would be a miracle if I had a clean body, free from bruises! But no need to be upset about it right? It was just an accident :( Theyre just being over protective about the baby, hopefully theyll settle down once youre further along. Wedding planning is so stressful too. Ugh! We havent even pin pointed the color scheme yet! I have two sets I really like though and have been discussing with the bridesmaids, as it will be tied into their dresses as well. Save the dates went out last week, and we have to make the drive back out to the venue in two weeks to get a better look at it to see where everything can be set up at! Luckily they have a place for the reception as well. Im happy about that for sure <3

Zo- Baby momma! Look at that bump! Ah! You have your LO growing beautifully in there <3 You look PERFECT! :) :) 

Lee- You and me both with the supplement buying haha. I just bought 3 bottles of each that I take. Almost $100 worth! But to be fair the Vitex I buy is ridiculous to find in stores. And its easier to make the 5 minute drive to GNC than to order them. I have trust issues with USPS leaving my packages at the front door. Lots of druggies down here who are porch pirates :growlmad: But each GNC Ive gone to has only ever had TWO bottles of the Vitex left. Lots of the others I take but only two each store for that. I wonder if its because so many people buy them .. or not many so they only keep two in stock lol. I told them to order more ASAP cause Ill be back soon! But yea its rough ttc. Its like ... I knew it would be. I knew Id have a hard time and like you said I actually wish I started earlier even! All the years of NTNP I wish I had paid closer attention when it never just happened. But it is what it is and I need to focus on now :) Yes, 100! It never bothered me in the past but oh my god did it slap me in the face this time! I couldnt bear to read about anybody else ovulating or cm or anything :( But I cant hide forever and it really helps to have the support from you ladies! Im glad youre feeling better besides the possible cold! 5 dpo and Im sending you lots of positive vibes that youre next! :happydance: Cant wait to hear from you! Are you still temping?? So curious about those implantation dips! 

Have a good day ladies!!! Check back in tomorrow <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zoboe - To be honest I didn't even get a slight hint at a sex or anything, so it was definitely gender neutral. Very cute!

Die - I don't blame you. I was in a weird funk from my cyst and it just made me angry at my body. Now I'm trying not to get back into the psycho mind set I was in before, obsessing with everything, but I already find myself googling LOL I'm just figuring if it happens it happens... so as to not get my hopes up, even tho I WILL be disappointed every time I get my period. I'm not temping because I was failing at that anyways and forgetting lol or doing it after moving. Glad you're back! I kept thinking about you, but I knew your reasons for going MIA and like I said I wasn't far behind you also going MIA.


----------



## LeeMcMee

So while driving home from work I got this crazy shooting pain from my uterus down my vagina. I googled and if it&#8217;s the same thing women describe it as lighnting vagina and that&#8217;s the best way to describe it. Weird.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoboe - Bumpies look excellent, can't believe you are starting your second trimester, time literally flies, eh? I have heard this is the energetic and fun one.. When is the next appointment? paperclips on the announcement was a subtle touch!!

Lee - I guess, that is their way of showing concern, lol. I am okay.. 
Btw, to add another example, your symptoms sounds a bit similar to even what I had as well. Slight cold, and that shooting pain down there, although after some extensive googling around that time, I think I figured out the lightning crotch is a different thing, happens usually in the last trimester, but only way to differentiate is the level of pain. It will be worse around that time. Oh Lee, it all sounds so promising, hope this is it!!

Die - Thank you girl, I am super excited to see him tomorrow!! And as I was telling Lee, probably that is their way of showing concern, Mom was exasperated enough to say I wish you were that lil girl again and I could carry you where ever you needed to go, lol.
It's all just sunshine here, wouldn't mind to send some over, honestly.. I hear you girl, there is a lot of decisions to make, still it is one of those precious memories, you would cherish always.. Time for those RSVPs now then, and GL with the color schemes..


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady I can't believe how quick time is going!! ...next appt is 16 week which I think is first week in June, but that's just a check up, no scan, then 20 week scan, which I've booked but can't remember when it is!


----------



## Zoboe95

All has been very very quiet on here over the weekend...everyone OK?? I've gone the colour of a tomato, but other than that, all is good here :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

It has definitely been quiet! I'm still just sick with my sinus infection. Stayed home from work Friday, went to see the movie Book Club on Saturday with some friends (it was cute), and Sunday went to see a local psychic medium Matt Fraser for the 4th time lol still haven't been read, oh well. It's still fun.

I'm 9DPO and took one of my first response tests today and it's a BFN. I'm so impatient lol if I stare at it long enough I can see a line, but that whole line eye thing lol a friend of mine said she could see as well, but who knows. I don't trust tests anymore. My doc will tell me I'm pregnant and I wont believe her at this point lol. Wondfo saw nada. I'm just about out of my cheap tests, but I don't wanna stock up because if I am pregnant right now it will be a waste of money and I have some scattered tests. Pic attached lol.
 



Attached Files:







05.21.18.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10









33139969_10155820554809563_7298411172741513216_n.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah I get such bad line eye, swear I can see something, but who knows! Today little one is sitting right on my bladder, and I haven't stopped peeing! I tried to do some shopping for our holiday, but got way too hot and gave up, so came home and did some gardening instead!

Had a productive evening on Facebook buy and sell on Sunday, bought a second hand whinnie the pooh moses basket and stand for £20, with 2 spare sheets, and a second hand travel system for £50 ...got the moses basket, and its fab, picking up travel system tonight :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Haha I have line eye as well and I'm driving myself nuts lol sounds like you have been busy and it must be fun to be able to buy everything now :) I started cleaning out what will be our future baby's room to organize it a little better and throw things away. It's still just a computer room / guitar room, but it's more organized so when we do clean it out for a baby room it will be slightly easier. I'm impatient lol.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi All,

I hope the silence here over the weekend this means everyone is busy and happy :) 

Lee -- I can't tell if there's a line! I see it and and then I don't. I'm really not sure lol. Test again on Wednesday, you're sure to get something then!!

I don't have much to say, AFM and slow day at work. My step Dad is in aviation and his friend is still at United, sow e got to go fly their airplane simulators this weekend, which was fantastic. I never want to be a pilot, haha. Other than that, I just wanted to drop in and say hello. 

I hope everyone is well!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella that sounds like fun!! After 9/11 I'm afraid of flying, but I still do fly but I could never be a pilot haha. A friend of ours is a state trooper pilot in FL and his fiancé is a pilot for some small company (for people who own their own planes) and I donno how they do it! Scary! And I'm the same as you, I see a line then I don't LOL what the heck


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Zoboe - turning the color of tomato, eek.. Is that because of the heat? Starting your shopping, that sounds like so much fun.. I am too tempted to do that as well, but I am trying to wait 3 more weeks, before I officially start. That doesn't stop me from sneaking into Amazon for cute little onesies, I like this one with the quote "snuggle this muggle"!! I did buy a pregnancy pillow this week, thought better have one early than buying it later.

Lee - I can't see it yet, but I have terrible eyes, keep testing I guess, FRERs are the one that would pick up the line early hopefully, fx for you. Organizing the room sounds lovely, once you start working on the room, are you going to paint it a different color? Always love your planning ahead way of thinking, wish I was more like that..

Stella - Sounds like you had a fun filled weekend, and hope slow work is not making you bored. That does that to me sometimes..

AFM, sorry for being awol, DH is here, so been a bit busy than usual. I had an appointment today. They did blood work for gestational diabetes, will know about the result in 1 or 2 days. DH was with me today, poor thing was overwhelmed with all the information, midwife was actually asking him, if he is okay after a while rather than me, lol. I don't think I will have a scan at 12 weeks, they told me I will have one directly at 20 weeks, that sounded weird, but they told me thats the way they go, unless they consider the mom high risk or something. Most importantly, we heard our little ones heartbeat today, it was fast and strong, and honestly I wasn't expecting to cry, but I did, guess it is the hormones, it does feel so real now after hearing the heartbeat...


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady - So happy for you hearing the heartbeat! That must have been so nice. Could you still request a scan at 12 weeks in case you want to see the baby? I'm always such a plan ahead person haha I was like that with our wedding planning and house hunting as well. The 'baby room' is a darkish blue right now (it's like between navy blue and regular blue) so I'd like to paint it gray I think.


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady- yes, I may have forgotten to put suncream on before going for a picnic, and being a red head, that is not OK! My left shoulder and left knee are both rather red! I've bought so much factor 50 for our holiday, because apparently pregnancy makes you way more likely to burn! ...the moses basket we bought online is the cutest little thing, whinnie the pooh themed! Was supposed to pick up a lovely pale blue travel system tonight, which was fairly gender neutral. Got there to find she was actually selling a bright pink one...I was not going to be buying that!! Hey ho, at least we have plenty of time left!


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady, forgot to put this on the last post, but I came across this earlier, and just love it! Very tempting!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180521-175222.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diedrek

Lady- yay for the heartbeat!! Did you completely breakdown and bawl your eyes out? Oh my god Im such a crier I wouldve cried so hard .. tears of joy of course! But still like an ugly cry haha. Im so happy for you! You two will be amazing parents and what an amazing start to your family! Eek. Im going to guess you will have a boy! Boys are so much fun! I cant wait to find out. Glad everything is going so smoothly, congrats to that! <

Lee- Girl Im with ya! I ended up paging Dr. Google a few times during my away time. It never does any good so Ive gotten pretty smart about staying away from it lol. Dang if I didnt see a line. Id hate to say I do and give false hope. Ugh! I always have line eyes! Couple more days and it will be very obvious either way. Hope youre staying sane with that impressive collection of pee sticks! Way to be prepared chick ;) 

Stella- Aw that IS fun! Believe it or not but Ive never been on an airline airplane! Ive only ever been on a small jet and flew out for lunch down in the keys. That was super fun, but terrifying. Like Lee said, I think after 9/11 I have some weird PSTD with planes. They give me extreme panic attacks. I even walked through boarding and got to the terminal and had to run back and not take the flight. Non refundable too. So yea.. Im a real down to road trip kind of girl ;) But the simulator ... sounds like a good time to me! Glad it was fun <3 

Zo- I honestly never get on my Facebook anymore but when I used it a lot a few years ago I was always on those Facebook county groups for buy & sell! Ive found so many good finds on there! I know people love the marketplace but they never had that when I used to get on :growlmad: I do love me a good thrift store though! I get so much of the nephews and nieces clothes from there! Theres an amazing one right down the street from my work, Im honestly there every payday haha. And hey, I get good stuff for myself too! =D

Soo not much going on here. CD 12 for me and Ill be damned if I dont truly feel a good ovulating coming on this week! :) Im hoping of course but what I did find out from my last chart, is Im a damn good ovulater haha. I really do only get ewcm during O. Anything else is nothing to me. The day I start to get the watery Cm I know Im fertile and will see ewcm soon and will O. Checking my cervix today it was pretty watery! According to FF this is my FW and I will ovulate as soon as Friday-Sun. Wouldnt that make for the best weekend ;) I love to BD on the weekend .. our only times to relax anyways and its so stress free easy. If its another long cycle then so be it! Im not using OPKs because they just dont work for me :growlmad: But temping does! So Ill be temping and not even stressing about what day Im supposed to O and just wait for my textbook fertile signs! OH and I are currently curled up on the couch watching Jerry McGuire <3 We Love this movie! Hope all you ladies are having a good night too & will catch up tomorrow! Does anybody have any vacations coming up? I swear we havent taken on in years and Im wondering how normal that is! Do all of you girls and your SOs take vacations once a year? Like go out of state/country/providence and have even a weekend trip? Weve been out of town but only a few counties over. Its been about 3 years since weve taken a cruise or road trip :( Think I need one soon ;)


----------



## CanadianMoose

Sorry I haven't been on or around I'm angry and depressed as hell since I've start the dread 3 day AF ramp up days. Bad cramp tired spells and soon to have sleepless nights back to back. Also, everyone around is getting pregnant after trying for 4 months to a year and here I am 2 years± and still not a god damn hint or faint positive once! Just so done with this BS. Sorry, not meaning to ruin everyone's fun. This is why I didn't want to post, I'm just in that bad state...sorry everyone, Zo and lady I'm truly happy for you both and am so glad to hear things are going smoothly for you both. I hope others still waiting get good news. Just don't be surprised if I lurk for a few days.


----------



## LeeMcMee

On a quick note (I'll be back later)... my friend referred me to this link which lists all the symptoms women had before their BFP and they keep it updated! She said she checks it daily.

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html


----------



## Zoboe95

Diedrek: we live in the UK, we make sure to go somewhere every year, but often we just take the tent camping. This year is the exception, as we are going to Croatia to get some sun! ...even then though we are staying in a prepitched tent when we get there :)


----------



## Zoboe95

How is it that time of week again already??!! Another week, another pair of baggy trousers! ...14 week bumpie, looking definitely rounder than last week! ...feeling pretty good today, and my energy levels are on the up! ...how's everyone doing?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180523_202253.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20180517_131944.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stella2018

Canadian - You should never apologize about how you are feeling. Be angry and depressed and let us be here for you; anytime you want to, we are here to listen. I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time. I really do hope that things turn around for you.

Zo - Croatia sounds amazing! Im so jealous of you guys in the UK. In the US you got Canada and Mexico lol. Everything kind of start to look tje same after a few trips lol. 

Di - Yes! Were going to Galveston (on thr Gulf coast) in September for some time on the beach. Im so excited. Were gonna live there some day fx. 
Glad to hear that it looks like you have a strong O coming. Going to be a fun weekend!!

Lee - How fun to start a nursery! Thats some ambition. Im so lazy it probably wouldt happen until 8 mos in lol. Send us some update pics as things get underway. 

Lady - Hope you guys are having a great time!

AFM. Not much to report. Ready for the long weekend coming up - although it has made work so sloooooowwwww haha. Hope everyone is having a good week (and has some great summer vacays coming up)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yo! How's everyone getting on? I am still about, checking in on y'all 

In this week's dose of crappy luck, we now have to move coz our landlord is selling up. Moving sucks anyway, moving while dealing with Clomid side effects - nope. I wasn't confident about this cycle anyway, now it's probably around O day and we're both too stressed and tired to care about TTC. 

Oh, and because we now have the dog, and can't find anywhere to rent to us, we're moving in with my mother for a few months while we scrape a mortgage deposit together. Even more stress for my last two Clomid cycles, yay(!) Not sure they'll give me any more after that, I'm sure the doc said something about six months only.

...So unfortunately, with no faith that the pills will be the answer thanks to life shitting on us consistently every cycle, I think we're looking at IVF as our only option at this rate.

And that's why I am pretty quiet at the mo.


----------



## Diedrek

Hey ladies! This week has been a total drag yall :( Just long and HOT! Im dying with this heat down here! 

Canadian- Girl, we know! We all have our moments (or months) in my case where were just super pissed off and hiding in a hole. Its just really not fair is it? But hang in there! <3

Lone- Its so hard moving with pups! Weve had a hard time finding a landlord to take us every time because of our babies. We got lucky though each time and still lucky enough to have been renting the same house for over 3 years! I hope you find something soon, will be sending lots of good luck your way <3 So sorry youre not having any luck with the Clomid :( IVF is a hard pill to swallow. I hope thats a possibility for you guys though. Have you looked into some of the organizations that pay for couples to get IVF? I saw a documentary on it before. Ugh. Sending positive thoughts to you right now <3 

I still havent Od yet. Not even fertile cm yet, so Im not regular yet. But Im hanging in there and keeping a close eye on my lady mucus. Itll come .. and heres where I practice all that patient virtue crap haha. Seems like a bum week for everybody. Hoping next week is better. Check back soon! <3


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys - It's been a while since I've checked in here but I have been reading everyone's updates.

Lone - I'm really sorry to hear you're have such a shotty time right now. I know the feeling, when everything is flying at you all at once. :hugs:

Diedrek - FX your lady juices start flowing soon and abundantly. 

Lady_Alysanne - 20 weeks seems pretty far out for a scan. Sooo happy you got to hear that heartbeat though. I'm sure the emotions are uncontrollable. That's amazing stuff.

CanadianMoose - Honestly, take all the time you need. I've been there. Totally pissed off. It's really just not fair. I've also never seen any sort of faint line or anything throughout this journey. I think you mentioned you may be going to see an RE soon right? I hope that helps ease the stress a bit and maybe you can get an action plan in place to try something different. :hugs:

Zoboe95 - Bump is looking great!

A quick catch up on me.

Today is CD18 - 2DPO - 3DPIUI - 4DPtrigger
CD14 Monday - Cycle monitoring 20mm follicle, left ovary. Trigger that night at 8pm.
CD15 Tuesday - IUI around 12noon
CD16 Wednesday - Cramps, O pains, O day. Started Progesterone suppositories as prescribed. BD
CD17 Thursday - Major temp shift, confirming O
CD18 Friday - Chillin. Just waiting now. Boobs are sore and I've been exhausted, I'm assuming from the progesterone.

I've been testing out my trigger shot. Photos attached for your viewing pleasure. That's 1-4 days past trigger. Most recents are today's that are on top.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-25 at 7.24.36 AM (1).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









WhatsApp Image 2018-05-25 at 7.24.36 AM.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, just checking in. Ive been rather quiet this month because like Canadian Im feeling really crap about everything. 

Im 11DPO today. Af will arrive Sunday or Monday. I know she will so I refuse to think otherwise. Im just hoping for best for the next month or so. We go away for 10 days in a months time. After our holiday we are going to our GPs and asking for tests to be done. Weve been trying almost a year now and nothing.


----------



## Dream143r

Nix - Good to hear from you. We're going away next month too, Bahamas. Coincidentally in what will be the fertile week. So if this cycle doesn't work out. We'll take it super chill next cycle, no temping or OPKs and hopefully make a drunken vacation baby. Otherwise it's baby home for IUI #2.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all, sorry about those in the bummer stages right now. I feel ya. I'm 13DPO and as of last night BFN. AF is due tomorrow and I'm not feeling very prego right now, so. Just got a busy weekend ahead of me. 

Tonight - Going to my sister's for a lil party for a cousin that's visiting from FL with her daughter.

Tomorrow - Dog is getting groomed, I'm getting my hair done, checking out yard sales with husband, then seeing comedian Nick Swardson at a place on the beach with my bff (tomorrow is her bday) and going to eat before hand and getting drinks with a couple other friends as well after.

Sunday - Wedding in Boston outside on the Charles river. Should be fun. 

Monday - Nada. We could have gone to a BBQ, but with the already busy weekend we just wanted to have a low key day. (for those out of country, it's a long weekend for us in the U.S.)

What are you all up to this weekend?


----------



## Nixnax

Ah dream, the Bahamas sounds amazing. We are going to Rhodes. Af is due the day before we go and Ill be in my fertile week as we get back. 

Af arrived for me today, so Im out grrr


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - Im sorry... Thats so frustrating. 

Lee - Busy weekend up until today. I picked yp my cousin from her dorm on Saturday and had her until last night, plus the in laws were over yesterday and went to my Mumystep dads house Saturday. Oof. After that, I am determined not to do anything today! Haha. 

1 DPO. I had my surge this weekend and have BD'd most days since last Monday up through today. So well see. But Im out of OPKs now and I dont think Ill buy them again now that I have a pretty good idea of my window as well as my O symptoms. 

I hope everyone had had a lovely weekend and that it has been restful for everyone who's having a rough time :) Will check in again soon.


----------



## LeeMcMee

AF arrived on time Saturday for me :/ ugh. Post more tomorrow at work.


----------



## Diedrek

Happy Memorial Day. A day late but Im sill not able to convince my brain my first day back at work from the long weekend is a Tuesday haha. It will forever be Monday today :( Sub Tropical storm is gone and hopefully the rain goes with it! It was actually beautiful yesterday <3 

Lee- Sorry about AF :( Ugh! What a way to ruin a nice day off :growlmad: At least you truly are getting back into sync and regulating! Itll make al your charting much easier!

Dream- Trigger looking good so far =D Enjoy your tww! I hope it goes quickly! Keep us updated if you plan to symptom spot :) 

Nix- Sorry girl. It definitely wouldnt hurt to get some basic fertility testing done. Im sorry you even had to get to this point but hopefully youll find some answers there. Hang in there xo

Stella- I agree with knowing your O signs and not buying anymore OPKS. They dont even work for me but once Im fertile its not even needed to poas to tell me lol. So glad you hit all your O days! :happydance: Now sending lots of prayers your way! <3

Hope everyone is going good :) I am still waiting to O which is totally fine. Just sooo boring! At least work is going to keep me busy until then. And at least I still get to pretend to make a baby with the OH in the meantime haha. One day it will be for real so, might as well enjoy it! Talk to you ladies soon xo


----------



## Zoboe95

Ive been super quiet on here, because we had a crazy busy weekend! We too had a long weekend in the UK so me and oh took the opportunity to travel down south and visit the in laws -_- and our friends down there...was so lovely to catch up with so many friends, felt like I spent the whole weekend eating!! Got a definite bump sprouting here this week, people at work keep commenting on it!! Hope you are all good :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Phew it has been an insanely busy weekend for me!! I have to get caught up with everyone, but first I'll just explain.

Friday - Went to my sister's house for a lil party for my cousin who was visiting from FL.

Saturday - Got my hair done and dyed dark brown and I'm loving it (I'm usually dirty blond-ish or light brown), drove an hour and 10 min to go to a beach town with my friend for her bday for dinner and to see comedian Nick Swardson then drank after. Got home at 3am lord lol.

Sunday - Up at 9am to get my hair styled by my cousin half hour away then we went to a wedding an hour away.

Monday - Went back to my cousin's to pick up a changing table (yes I know I'm not prego yet haha stocking up on things now with high hopes) and then husband and I went to see the movie Solo. Loved it. 

And of course work the rest of the week. I went out at lunch today to Target and bought preseed. Gonna try that. I'm about CD4 I believe. Have to check my chart. My bff who has been trying without luck finally got some hints of lines on 3 tests between last night and today... 2 wondfos and 1 frer. I'm feeling good for her cuz she has never had any lines before :D she has been using preseed and I've read good things about it. I don't get much EWCM so I figured I might as well try it out. 

Now to catch up with everyone!! Here is a pic from the weekend and my preseed lol.
 



Attached Files:







34047255_10155840360034563_8562317368171167744_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 2









33813068_10155834446599563_8704138816077692928_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Zoboe95

Where has this week even gone?? ...time is flying past! ...got the plasterer in today and the next 2 days, so decorating is finally getting somewhere, then to start on the nursery!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180530_201449.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20180523_202253.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stella2018

It's so quiet on here the last couple of days. 

Zo - It's getting to be an actual bump! I imagine it isn't quite there yet, but is anyone noticing?

Lee -- FX for your best friend! I hope it works out. 
And good luck with the preseed. 

Diedrek - I hear the tropical storm has moved on along the Gulf, so in Florida you should be having sunshine and rainbows :) Any sign of O?

To everyone else, I hope the silence means you are still stalking but that things are uneventful (in a good way).

3DPO. Life is plugging along as usual -- supposed to hit 91 degrees today, so I might go out at lunch and treat myself to a milkshake. That sounds really good.


----------



## Dream143r

Stella - good luck in your TWW.

Zo - Happy 15 weeks

I'm 8dpo today waiting until Saturday at 10dpo to start testing as my trigger tests went negative yesterday at 7dpo.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi Ladies, its been a while I have posted here. The week DH was here had been a busy one, obviously in a good way. Became sick(and threw up) only once during that time, probably due to sitting in the car too long/driving/eating out consecutively 2+ days. To my amazement, DH was there, he wasn't grossed out(didn't show it at least). Other than that, I am doing well, finally getting my energy back.. I have been stalking you all, just didn't have enough time to write back. I will write more after I get some pending work done..


----------



## Zoboe95

Stella, the bump varies each day, some days its bigger than others, so yes people are starting to notice! ...I've had a few comments from people at work, stating how I've suddenly grown. I think because weve had hot weather too, so I've been wearing different clothes, which hide it less!


----------



## Stella2018

I have nothing to report -- just thought I would share this to make us smile. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...-your-faith-in-humanity/ar-AAy2d2C?ocid=ientp

Enjoy :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

I donno if this link will work, but for those of us struggling to get pregnant this will give you a little chuckle :)

https://www.facebook.com/GirlLifeUK/videos/340859766395224/


----------



## Stella2018

Zo - How exciting! Pretty soon youll have strangers coming up to touch your stomach. (Idk how any pregnant woman enjoys that lol)

Lee - Haha! That did make me laugh. Applies to sooo many things in life &#128512;

Lady - Im so glad you guys had a great time. Your husband sounds like a total sweetheart. Is it rough being apart with everything going on?

Dream - Did you test yet today? It's Saturday!! 

6dpo today. AFM. Sharp side pain yesterday but i think a lot of these just apply to having a desk job lol. I end up with all kinds of the same aches and pains like my husband who's on his feet all day on construction sites as a project manager. I'm trying to better and taking breaks and going for walks but the last 2 days have been so HOT. 95° outside or 68° inside? I'll take the air conditioning thanks haha. So no symptoms aside from whats normal this time of cycle - vaguely sore side boob and thats about all. 
Best wishes out there to y'all and hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## Dream143r

I tested today 11DPIUI 10DPO - BFN, whatever. What Freaking Ever.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Zoboe - *I know right? I am keeping myself from buying anything for the baby until the first trimester.. But it is too hard to wait. That's a beautiful bumpie Zo, I am barely showing, I think only I can notice since I know what to look for, or it could just be bloating, who knows!
And Croatia, wow, I am so so jealous, lol. I hope you enjoy a lot, which month is it?

*Nix -* Sorry abt af, that sucks. Hope after the holidays,visitings GPs give you answers.

*Die -* Thank you girl, we can only hope so. Lol, no I didn't cry like that, it was those unexpected tear drops of joy I would say. I was surprised as I never really get why people would cry when they are happy, now I know. 
On O, I say keep tracking what works for you dear. If temping and checking for ewcm is the indicator, then deffo those are the things look for.
I did go out of state last week, but I realized even more than 4 hours drive makes me achy and weak. So I might be off the road from road trips for a little bit.

*Moose -* I am so sorry dear, I won't pretend I know the full extent of how you are feeling. In those short months we have been trying, each time I would see a pregnancy announcement on fb or otherwise, I would think I am happy for them, but why can't I be one of them too. Like Stella mentioned, let us be there for you dear. Sending positive vibes your way..

*Stella -* I have nothing new to report, hope you had a great long weekend, and its the weekend again, time is literally flying, and all I do is sleep and eat. Yep, it is hard to be so far away from him, and, it is killing him that he is missing most of my appointments.
And how are you doing? Is sore boobs normal for you? I have never had it, except when I conceived, it was horrible as the dpos progressed further, sore boobs, sore underarms. Hoping it is something positive for you, fx..

*Lone -* Moving is deffo the worse and no pet friendly apartment for renters that really sucks!! When we moved in March, I would be like, totally void of energy to even to think abt TTC, but we DTDd anyway, and luckily it worked. Who knows it might be the same for you, GL!!
I hope things get sorted soon for you three!!

*Dream -* Thank you, yes, it was amazing. I don't know why midwife did not go for 12 weeks scan, she was like, you have no record of previous complications, you seem healthy, blah blah, but I have a suspicion it might be something to do with the insurance I have.
I didn't realize you could also test on the trigger shot. I am hopeful for you, let this be the month for you, fx!! Did you test again?

*Lee -* witch sucks, I am so sorry girl. Glad to see you had a great weekend. Pre seed worked for me too, GL with that. And did I mention, you look amazing!!!!

AFM, nothing new to report, except, I am enjoying my pregnancy pillow :dance:


----------



## Diedrek

Dream- I&#8217;m sorry girl! But hey you&#8217;re 13 dpo now! Any new tests?? Hang in there! <3

Lady- Girl, my man is obsessed with laying on me att night haha. I told him whenever we do get pregnant that I&#8217;m going to buy TWO so he can have one too hahah. If I wasn&#8217;t trying to look even more crazy than I do now only ttc, I&#8217;d go and just buy him one already lol. So glad you&#8217;re doing well :) I&#8217;d love to see ultrasound pics if you&#8217;re comfortable sharing :) Also, do you and the hubby have any wagering bets on the sex yet? I&#8217;m going with a boy for you guys <3


Soo.. not much going on in my life. Or on here! Ladies... I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re all busy trying to make beautiful babies and with those beautiful men of yours.. so I just wanna say hi <3 

Also I&#8217;m still waiting to O .. but it&#8217;s alright. I&#8217;ve been so busy I haven&#8217;t even thought about it much lately! Thinking we will start Clomid in the next few months if things don&#8217;t happen organically over here! Anyways, miss you girls and hope you all are doing good! :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Die - I hear you girl, I would've thought of buying two too, if my DH lived with me. Specially since I have this annoying feeling any pressure of any sort could hurt the baby, even though I know that is not the case. Unfortunately, I am not going to have an US until 20 weeks, my midwife just used the doppler so that we could hear the heartbeat. Trying to keep calm until then. Coming back to gender prediction, I used to be partial to girls, but, since I conceived, surprisingly my preference has vanished, I am happy either way you know. Only DH is dead set that we are having a baby girl, lol. He wouldn't even try searching names for a baby boy...

I am glad you are keeping busy with work, and trying not to stress on ttc business, I guess that is the best way. You will O when its time, fx for your O girl. How is everything else going?

Its been rather quiet here, Like Die, I hope you all are busy with life and making beautiful babies.. Sneak back in when you can though..


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, Ive been lurking. Im just heading into my fertile week. We have a really busy week so its hard to get round to BDing as we are constantly tired! Joy! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Zo- lovely little bump growing there

Lady - 20 weeks, that seems like a long time. Im itching for boys. Preferably twins so I only have to do this once. Ha how amazing would that be. 

Dream- sorry about the BFNs. Any more updates 

How is everyone else doing? 

Were going on holiday in 17 days (not that Im counting lol). 10 days in Greece. It cant come fast enough.


----------



## Dream143r

Yay for holidays Nix. 15 Sleeps till we're in the Bahamas ourselves.

I tested yesterday at 13DPO BFN. I had to go in for my beta today, which I already know will be negative. Just waiting for AF now. Sigh


----------



## Nixnax

Ah dream this really sucks. I had high hopes for you this cycle. Hopefully a little holiday romance will do the trick next cycle


----------



## Zoboe95

Glad to see everyone is doing OK, it went really quiet on here for a few days!! ...16 weeks today for me, and I have officially popped! ...everyone at work keeps commenting on my bump now, it seems to be getting bigger by the day! ...I have a midwife checkup tomorrow, but its only at the doctors, and they don't have ultrasound machines there, so I doubt much will happen! All these holidays coming up are so exciting, I'm off to Croatia for 10 days with oh on Monday, can't wait!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180530_201449.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20180606_214814.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies!

Dream - I'm so sorry. Glad you have a lovely holiday coming up (I'm so jealous). Our next vacay isnt until September and no where near as wonderful as the Bahamas. :) And 13 dpo is still early. 

Zo - OMG! There's a belly!! Congrats! And another lovely holiday - Croatia sounds amazing!

Nix - Greece?!... You guys are killing me lol. What an amazing vacation. 

Lady - That's so funny that he's fixated on girls. I thought hubbys always wanted the boys haha. You two should place bets - if its a boy, you get to pick the name, and a girl, he does. 

Die - Glad youre keeping busy. It really does go much faster when you can manage to keep your mind off things. Have you talked to the doc about Clomid yet?

AFM. 10dpo. Feeling mostly normal aside from general PMS like stuff since about 8dpo. I don't think I normally feel it until the day before AF but its also not totally unusual to feel it sooner so, eh, nothing special. 

Came home today to a dog mess - idk what they were doing today but there are toys and hair EVERYWHERE, the bedding is off the bed and the little one thinks barking his fool head off is cute (it's not). Love these *******s but they are total *******s haha. 

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Nixnax

Zo- blimey you have popped. Thats a lovey bump.

Stella - oh no, naughty dogs. What a mess. 10dpo, getting close now. Do you test or ride it out?


----------



## EarthMamaa

Hey all! Im 26 years old TTC my first. I'm about to enter my first TWW. Tips on how to hold off from testing everyday? 
Also, my partner is away for long periods of time. I ovulate on the 9th, we dtd on the 5th and also will tonight on the 7th. So two weeks from the day of ovulation (the 9th) is the day I should test?
I appreciate the info! Its all so exciting and so much learning.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey earthmama, welcome. Everyone is different, for me its 12 days after I ovulate. Youll have to go a couple of months and really know when, but 14 days is a good aim (unless you leuteal phase is longer). 

Ive been TTC for pretty much one year now. Good luck. For the first few months I used to test like crazy from 10DPO, now I dont test at all.


----------



## Zoboe95

Been to midwife today, little one has a healthy beautiful heartbeat, and all seems good with me :) 

My ticker seems to have mysteriously disappeared!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Sorry Ive been mia! They fired the other inside sales rep at my job so Im the only inside sales rep for both offices covering 6 states :( been so busy! I will try and catch up tomorrow.

Im at CD13 and AF is due in 2 days. Have had cramping here and there and cervix dropped down today and had a sign of ewcm starting up. It was a mix of ewcm and creamy stuff but not 100% gooey. Anyways opk is negative right now. Pic below. Just my quick update, nothing exciting. Will catch up tomorrow on my work computer!
 



Attached Files:







8BC467EF-79E2-48CB-AA6F-8D8E72D36681.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - Im gonna wait unless something happens to make me think I should. But I refuse to test during the week because I am not gonna find out Im preggers and then go to work and try to focus haha. So its eother this weekend or next. 

Earth - Agreed. Give it until day 14 if you can :) Good luck!!

Zo - Congratulations! What was it like to hear that heartbeat?

Lee - FX!!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix -* 20 weeks is certainly a long time, and it is so hard to wait. It is the doppler that is keeping me patient(!?!) somehow..
I say you have a good chance of having twins, given that you have twins in the family already. So happy for your vacation in Greece, I want to go there too, someday hopefully..

*Dream -* Sorry abt the BFN girl.. Hope that the trip makes you both more relaxed and GL with your next cycle! 

*Zo -* That is so cool that you started to show, adorable bumpie right there! So I am guessing you are already off to Croatia, have loads of fun girl, perfect timing for the babymoon!! 

*Stella -* Yeah, that would've been a fair thing to do, apparently DH decided I don't get to name the boy either, as we are having a baby girl. I know he will be happy either way, but poor thing really wants a girl.
Those naughty two.. and the little one barking, lol. Sorry abt the mess though. GL with your test dear..

*EarthMamaa -* Welcome to this thread, waiting to test is definitely difficult and tbh there is no secret to hold it off. But seeing those BFNs are also no fun, so I side with Nix, testing from 14dpo is a good start.. of course it is easier said than done. GL with your test!!

*Lee -* Work getting so crazy, hope it slows down a bit soon for you to breath.. Fx that witch doesn't arrive, GL hun!!

AFM, I had an appointment on Friday, heard our lil ones heartbeat (150 bpm). My next appointment is after one month, so after the 4th of July week. Midwife did PAP as well on the same day, and asked me not to freak out if I see some blood afterwards.. But boy is it hard to not freakout after you do see blood, I was continuously scolding myself to agree to do the PAP, although it has been years I did my last one. So that is about it, still dealing with some spotting (sorry if tmi).


----------



## Nixnax

Lady - yay for hearing the heartbeat. I bet thats a lush feeling. Ive been to Greece a good few times but never to this island. Im going to Rhodes. 14 days and counting ha ha. 

Well I am definitely ovulating right this minute. Im being stabbed in the left hand ovary. Af is due the day before I fly grrr


----------



## Diedrek

Zo- You look so amazing! What a perfectly beautiful and round bump <3 He or SHE ;) Is super cozy now :) Eek! Yay for the good heartbeat! So happy for you .. cant wait to see any new pics or U/Ss!! Muah girl

Stella- Girlllll id be so mad! Haha! Thankfully my pups are pretty chill & only get excited enough to whack crap off the tables when we get home after work lol. I havent had to come home to any surprises in years! But its also been about a year since either have been actual puppies :( It would be so funny to put in cameras and watch what they do hahah. Like all the viral videos of dogs home alone lol.

Earth- Welcome! Do you temp to confirm ovulation? If its normal for you to O on certain days its cant alwyas be totally reliable because it may very each cycle. You can actually have sex on the wrong days because of that =/ But if you did O on the 9th its ok to start like the others said around 14dpo. It should be there by then if youre gettinf a bfp! Good luck girl!

Lady- Nothing in ttc or pregnancy is too TMI for us! Sorry about the spotting but if your midwife isnt concerned than it sounds totally normal! So glad you also heard a strong heartbeat <3 So glad things are going so good for you and baby :) :) Have you thought of names if its a boy or girl? Id love to hear your favorites :)

Nix- O pain sucks but hey, at least its comfination for you! GL in your tww! 


So totally nada happening with me yet. Been having lots of fun with my SO though :) Lots of birthdays and things to celebrate around here and have been going out a lot. Its been fun .. but so ready to O already! Hope to come back with good news soon :) xoxo


----------



## LeeMcMee

I JUST realized in my last post I said AF was due in 2 days... I meant O was due in 2 days haha sorry!!

Ladies!! Finally I have a second to breathe haha with the ONE other inside sales rep at my company getting let go, it has been very very busy. It's slowing down now thankfully. OK SO.... 

Here is my update first, then I have to read all yours and reply below. I DON'T know when I Od... it was supposed to be Saturday, but I got all negatives around the weekend... I was chatting with my bff and we think I must have missed my surge around Thursday-Friday since those 2 days I had dark lines, but not positive lines. Guessing I surged overnight and on Thursday I caught the beginning of it with a dark line and Friday caught the end of it with a dark line. So I'm gonna just say I am 4DPO for some sort of reference. I also did had pinching cramps on my right side only around those days and ewcm that I only noticed a TINY bit of once. I think I don't create much EWCM, so I started using preseed this cycle. Had some cramping today and the other day I was super sick feeling, feeling like I could puke, but it was after some heavy food I ate at a grad party Saturday. My boobs are slightly tender... I don't even wanna say the word tender, but if I push them and poke at them they feel 'tired' lol. ANYWAYS, sorry for the long explanation.

Today is CD18 (or possibly 4DPO) and O day was possibly CD 14... we DTD on CD10, CD13, and CD16. I know that's not much, but FX and used preseed every time. Estimated AF due date is a week from Saturday (the 23rd).

Below is a pic of some of my test strips since CD9. I forgot to take a pic of the one from Sunday but it was negative. My collage app put them out of order, but the 'squared' ones were the darkest and from Thursday PM and Friday AM... and the circled one was just the one from the day I sent this collage to my friend. Also attached is my FF calendar. Don't go by the O day cuz that was what they THOUGHT it would be, but as you can see I have no DPO days cuz I never got a positive test.


*EarthMamaa* - Welcome!! We are a fun bunch haha I've been TTC for about 5 months now, but I had some issues due to getting off of the pill and had a cyst and now I think I just don't produce much EWCM... haha TMI! ANYWAYS, I'm not a good one to ask about when to test cuz I start testing as soon as like a week after O day LOL I'm super impatient and I stocked up on cheapie tests. New batch coming tomorrow! Best time to test if you can't wait, but you're more patient than me, would be like 2 days before AF is due. BEST best time would be a couple days after AF is due. I got prego 10 years ago by accident (how does that happen then but not now when I'm trying lol) and it ended in a MC, but I had a feeling something might be up cuz I got spotting a few days before AF was due but it stopped in a day so I tested 2 days before AF due and it was negative. Tested 2 days after AF was due and got a positive.

*Die* - Hey girl heyyyyy :) also not much going on here except parties and festivities. I love this time of year when it's not too hot here in Massachusetts and we can open the windows in the house.

*Nix* - Hope you're getting the BD in!! Go get it haha

*Lady* - Thank you! In my TWW at the moment. Hope you and the baby are doing well :) work has finally calmed down a little bit. Happy to hear that you got to hear the heartbeat!! How amazing <3 and you are too kind with the comments previously :) thank you! I've been using preseed this cycle, so I have high hopes that it will help cuz I don't think I create much EWCM so this could be perfect.

*Stella* - Thank you! Hope all is going well with you :) and the dogs omg LOL dogs are so crazy. Love my puppy (he's gonna be 4 this week!) but they do like to get into trouble lol ours has been howling now and it's funny cuz he's a shih-poo, he's not even like a husky or close to it. I think it's cute hahaha but I also have to tell him to hush. He also loves to try and look for tissues in our bedroom trash barrels (either from me with my allergies or from our BD... sorry TMI bahaha). We have little barrels with lids, but he pops them open with his nose LOL we will just hear the sound of the lid shutting and I go running and then he goes running out of the bedroom lol and tissues are on the floor.

*Zo* - Happy to hear! It must be amazing hearing the heart beat :) your baby bump is precious! I'm enjoying watching it grow :)

*Dream* - Sorry :( FX for July!! On the bright side if you get pregnant during the summer than you wont have to deal with being 8 months prego in the heat haha that's how I've been thinking, like even if I get prego in July then I'll only be a couple months along and barely showing by the time fall comes. I hate heat lolol
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 1









june.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeeMcMee

Help! EWCM question.... and totally TMI picture I'm sorry haha gross.

Before I was really TTC I would notice big globs of EWCM once in a while. While TTC, I haven't noticed much lately. I was supposed to O 4 days ago but never got a positive OPK. A few days before then I had a tiny glob of possible EWCM. I just checked and had the same amount of tiny ewcm but at first I just considered it creamy until I touched it between my fingers. This is the most it would stretch. I DON'T think it's EWCM, but I'm just curious how much you guys get when you get it. My friend said she gets enough that she sees it when she wipes. I used preseed this cycle since I feel like maybe I just don't produce a lot of mucus?

Cervix is high and firm.
 



Attached Files:







35328700_10155869929374563_5529818716277047296_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LeeMcMee

My friend thought maybe Im Oing late cuz I had a tiny bit of ewcm (above... sent her that same pic). She was right! Took this test an hour ago. It dried, but it was equally dark while wet I just didnt get a good pic while wet. Let the BD continue!
 



Attached Files:







0B08C6D3-D5B1-4E8A-BBC3-15ADC620D568.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

Yay Lee, time to get super busy and catch that egg. 

4dpo here, nothing much to report, just letting the TWW tick by


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix - *Yep, thanks. I am tempted to buy a doppler right now. FX for your tww wait, and hope witch doesn't arrive before or during your holiday or anytime soon for next 9 months..

*Die -* Thanks dear, I am all good now. I am easily spooked these days. I am looking for names, but nothing is really standing out to me yet, I mean I don't feel like 'this is the one' or 'this could be the one'. Still searching, I would love to discuss once I have some favorites. 
I am so glad you are having really good time lately.. FX for your O..

*Lee -* I am same as your friend. I get EWCM when I wipe, and pre seed did help. I hope and pray it works for you too, GL!! I am so glad, your friend guessed the right timing, time to get busy. Waiting for you to join TWW..
And thanks, I think we are both doing well. I am so tempted to buy a doppler, you know. 

AFM, I think I felt the baby yesterday, moving.. But only for 30 or 40 secs I guess. I know it is too early and first time moms aren't supposed to feel it this soon, but I swear it wasn't my bloated stomach..


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Nix - * Hehe yes we def got a bunch of BD in. Much more than previous months because I thought I was Superwoman in previous months and only needed to BD a couple times or even just once... idiot lol.

*Lady - * You should def buy a Doppler lol I am at 4DPO now :) and back to keeping tabs on everything haha.

So AFM... 4DPO and tracking symptoms, tho they are probably progesterone related as I have read online. Cramping today so far nonstop (even after I pooed! lol), high CP, creamy CM, starting around yesterday boobs tender on the sides (which happened when I was prego 10 years ago, but more towards AF due date), nips a lil tender if I pinch them lol so my boobs and nips are probably sore from me poking hahaha. Probably hormone related, but hey at least it means I most likely did O. Anxious to get to implanation time and start testing. I have high hopes with using preseed.

Where is everyone?!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, sorry Ive been quiet, Ive been trying to ignore my TWW lol. 

8dpo today. I had slightly pink Cm at 6DPO which I am trying to not get excited about. My boobs have just started hurtin on the sides too and nipples! I this a lot, albeit a bit later on the cycle. Af due Saturday


----------



## Dream143r

FX Nix


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix - I know you're trying not to get your hopes up, but all of that sounds very good :)

AFM... *nips are still tender* if I pinch them, usually they're fine. On my right *boob* only, on the side and kind underneath it hurts since yesterday. It's like the feeling of your bra wire stabbing hard. *Cramping *constantly yesterday and slight today. *CP* is high and medium firmness and I had a small glob of pure white *CM *with EW texture when I checked it this morning... wtf is that? lol


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lee, I can even find my cervix today, I think its done a runner on me lol, its so high. 

Im not getting my hopes up. To be honest Id rather not be preggo this cycle, I want to be able to drink on my holiday. Knowing my luck itll happen this month lol


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix, Lee -* Deffo sounds like positive symptoms, fx!!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Been a bit sadden as of the last few weeks so I've been MIA. Got the results of hubs SA and everything looks good except for sperm found, normally it's 15 mil right? Well the counted around 3 mil. GYN thinks it might just be because he got sick sometime near that month it might have been affected, but hubs is not willing to make minor changes to help insure a higher amount. I barely got him to do the SA there is no way I'll be able to get him to a urologist.


I think it is time to accept the real possibility of not having kids in my life, and now I think I'm making the steps to accept that. Anyways, I'm probably not going to show up on the forum much anymore,but I hope I'm the only sad and unsuccessful case in this forum. I wish you ladies the best of luck and happy healthy pregnancies to Zo and lady!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh moose Im sorry to hear this. Thats not very nice of your DH. I hope he changes his mind at some point. Feel free to pop if you feel like it. Big hugs xx


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Nix - *My cervix went up high today! It's been medium to low but shot up high I guess. and LOL you sound like my bff a month ago. She's also been trying but was hoping to not be prego before a booze cruise hahaha she's not prego yet.

*Lady -* Thank you! I feel pretty good about this cycle shockingly, so I'll be super sad if I get a BFN cuz I have strange symptoms I haven't had in regular cycles. If I'm not prego by August, I'll see my doc. I already have an appointment scheduled with her for September (since I have Xanax in my possession for anxiety she wants to keep an eye on me... it was prescribed by my last doc) so in September if I'm still not prego I'll talk to her about it. That would be about 7 months.

*Moose -* I'm so sorry to hear all that, what a let down!! What is the procedure that he wont do? Do they have to do some surgery on his balls?

AFM... I'm 7DPO and as usual it's probably all in my head, but here are my symptoms thus far. I know the earlier ones are O related.

*O day - *Water CM, cramps, CP high & medium firmness 
*1DPO -* Creamy CM, cramps, CP Medium & medium firmness, irritability (was a bitch at work lol usually not)
*2DPO -* Tender nips when I pinch them (I know I know, don't pinch), pooped a lot lol like A LOT, bloated after eating all day, fatigue, gassy, increased appetite
*3DPO - *Creamy CM, vivid dream last night, tender right boob on side like stabbing pains, tender nips, CP medium & medium firmness
*4DPO -* Creamy CM, cramps, pinching on side of boob still (right boob only)
*5DPO -* Creamy CM, cramps, vivid dream last night, EWCM but all white (odd?), right boob still pinching on side, tight vagina inside (noticed when checking CP), bad taste in mouth at night but maybe my chapstick?, CP low & medium firmness
*6DPO -* Creamy CM, cramps, CP low & medium firmness, same bad taste in mouth again, while laying down relaxing I felt a sharp sudden twinge around the middle/left side of my belly button, bloated a lil, diarrhea once possibly from food I ate, very thirsty for water, I'm guessing from water intake peed a TON while in work meetings lol embarrassing! also peed a lot at home, suddenly exhausted at 8pm like it was 4am, heartburn slightly last night
*7DPO -* (Today) Creamy CM with that same white EWCM, fatigue (I know it's still early today), high CP & medium firmness, sore nipples


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies! 

Im sorry Ive been MIA, I just literally lost track of time lol. 

Canadian - I am so sorry. Have you talked to hubby? Maybe he's scared. I think to men this kind of thing feels like a question to their manhood, although this really may not be the case. I hope you will reach out to us when you are ready. We are always here for you. Xo. 


Lee - Do those medications impact fertility? I hope that this cycle is it for you -even if it's early, these symptoms sound promising! I believe you and I came off BC around the same time so if you're like me, its hard to tell "normal" hormones from "abnormal" haha. I started writing mine down last month to compare. You had yours listed here last time - go look! Yay! FX!!!

Nix - I know you'd rather not be preggers until after your holiday but I still really hope that this is all good news and you get a BFP soon! :):)

Lady - How cool! Youre getting to the part where this all feels real!! (Did I already say that? :)) Oh my gosh I am so excited!!

CD 10, AFM. I let slip to my sister the other night that we'd pulled the goalie. She was at a bar and started telling random people "they're going to have a baby!" I told her to hold up, were not pregant and she yells in my ear "I KNOW BUT IM SO EXCITED! I'll have to move back to Colorado now - I cant miss this!" 

Anyway I hope you are all are doing well and that all signs and symptoms and little kicks are signs of wonderful times to come!! And I hope I did not miss anyone who has replied sinemce I was on last.


----------



## CanadianMoose

No, no surgery or anything that he needs to do just basic things like...wearing boxers not boxer briefs, getting losing fit pant so he doesn't cook his boys, airing them out more, taking zinq, and anything like that which would force him to make a lifestyle change. Ya know because I have and that's all well and good but fuck him changing himself to help our chances. That's outside his comfort zone...so mad...


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - Do which meds mess with fertility? I forget what meds I mentioned lol. I have been referring back to my fertility friend app to compare my symptoms to previous months. Some of it is the same, some isn't. It's just all confusing hahaha and too funny that you sis was all excited and happy to hear! In Feb we told some family friends we are close with (while we were on vacation) that we had just started trying. Our friend told her 18 yr old step daughter "they're gonna have a baby!" and she was like "omg really?!" I said wait wait wait haha we JUST started TRYING is what she means! but yes that's the hope :)

Moose - That's insane!! I can see him being nervous about surgery or whatever, but THOSE ARE SUCH BASIC CHANGES.... I CAN'T EVEN *face palm* so stupid that he wont do any of those. Well I hope you still check in every now and then and so sorry :(


----------



## Nixnax

Ive got so many strange symptoms going on this month that if Im not pregnant my body is playing a cruel cruel trick on me. Tested this afternoon and it was bfn but after an hour there was a vvvfl (cant rely on that). Af is due tomorrow, please stay away. Ive got a nasty rash under my armpit and if thats just there for fun Ill be so angry lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix the rash LOLLLLL oh dang. Show us a pic of the test if you still have it!! I am in the same boat with the strange symptoms. If I'm not prego, I'm gonna quit lol. I'm 8DPO today. Still tender boobs and nips and still creamy CM. Nix, what's your CM been like? CP? My CP is high and soft/medium.


----------



## Nixnax

Lee- I binned it, I couldnt get it to show in a pic at all. I think its a grey line! Boooo

Well my Cm has been all over the place. It was white and sticky on 10DPO. 11dpo I thought I had a YI coming but I think I was just really dry. 11dpo evening and today yellowy Cm. Cervix was medium yesterday but high again this morning. Can just reach it. 

My left nipple is constantly standing to attention and my left boob hurts all over. My right side is dead to me lol nada.

I woke up having an orgasim this morning!! Wtf?! I wasnt even having a dirty dream. Then straight after I had horrible cramping. Cramps continued for about an hour. Then nothing all day. 

The rash under my arm is so sore. Ive attached a pic. Nasty lol 

Af is due tomorrow, so I guess time will soon tell. Ive never had a month like this.... ever!
 



Attached Files:







C691E09F-11D7-4450-990D-463429ACC551.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

Af got me today. This was a very cruel cycle. Now I really cant trust my body at all. Ah well, flying to Greece tomorrow yay. Lots of cocktails to be had


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Moose -* I am so sorry dear, as Lee mentioned, these are really small changes for your DH, I hope he changes his mind soon, he has to!!!!

*Nix - *Dang, those were all good symptoms.. Sorry the witch arrived. Hope you enjoy your vacation girl, and it refreshes you for your next cycle.. 

*Stella - *Thanks dear.. I am excited for you too.. Love your sisters reaction, that's how siblings are..

*Lee -* I am rooting for you, do you want to wait till 14 dpo to test?

AFM, I am doing okay. Last night, I had a very weird hallucination for a moment, I saw a bug crawling over my t-shirt, scared the hell out of me!! But just for a second.. Don't know if it is pregnancy related or not!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks ladies! The thing that really pisses me off is we have been focusing on me being the possible problem of infertility cause it's common right? So for months/years I've been under going changes to increase our chances even though I know I have gotten pregnant before with someone else (ended in a chemical induced MC due to possible eptopic.) So I KNOW it's not on my end but I went through all the hoops to make it be more clear what needs to be done...and now he's in either denal or refuses to see it or change. How do I get past the anger and stay in a healthy mindset with him when I feel it's all pointless because he won't change or make the effort? What's the point of having sex now if he's not going to make the effort to increase our odds? And more importantly, how am I not supposed to feel bitterness and resentment towards him when he refuses to make simplest changes.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey ladies, I will reply to everyone tomorrow at work but before I head to bed I wanted to share a weird symptom. I&#8217;m 10dpo today and my cervix is super high and when I checked up there I had a HUGE glob of clear ewcm and I rarely get mucus. It stretched like 4in. Then I thought oh great am I Oing super late? I already Od late this cycle, too... so within an hour I took an OPK and it was insanely negative! Super light! BFN prego tests as well but gonna keep testing. My friend suggested I temp next cycle if I don&#8217;t end up prego this cycle. I&#8217;ve been googling this and as usual get a mix of answers.

Pic is the OPK and HCG tests taken with the same pee. Any input would be awesome thanks ladies :)

CP super high and soft
Nipples are super sensitive
Boob pain isn&#8217;t as intense as it was a week ago
 



Attached Files:







22F2CB32-BB18-48BC-9F3E-BE05A205812C.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Stella2018

Oh, Moose, I am so sorry; the hard part (the test) is done, all he has to do is swap underware. I would be angry, too. I really hope he comes around. This is all such simple stuff. What is his hang up???

Nix - I hope you are having a fantastic time in Greece!!!

Lady - Scary!!!! But at least it was a hallucination!! Oh my gosh, I'd've been creaming out of the room :) 

Lee - How strange, I hope that's a good sign!

AFM. CD 15. Just chillin' :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Well I stayed home from work 'sick' yesterday... I wasn't sick, I just needed a mental break from work and I didn't sleep much the night before as the pup was awake and scared most of the night from a thunderstorm... so I didn't go on here.

Nix - Sorry to hear that AF came :( FX for next cycle.

Lady - Thank you and I def don't have the patience to wait until 14DPO haha I've already been testing and have BFNs, but last night I have a weird situation... see below but basically took a few different tests and all were BFN except I saw a faint shadow line on a walmart test, but it was like 20 min later... took the test and didn't really see anything (I always convince myself I see something so I did that of course lol but really it was nada) and that was under 5 min, then I showered and when I got out of the shower I noticed this line... strange... gonna try these same tests until 14DPO. Buying more today.

Moose - I would also be hurt and annoyed. After all the work we do on our end, it's only fair for them to help out as well (besides just BDing all the time).

Stella - Thanks and hurry up and get to the TWW haha. I had had more signs (below).


 
So AFM... to continue from where I left off at 7DPO...

7DPO - Creamy CM, mild cramps, tender boobs, bad taste in mouth (but not metallic), high CP/med firmness, fatigue, stressed at work, irritable, sore nips

8DPO - Creamy CP, mild cramps, tender boobs, BAD nausea at work omg I thought I was going to leave early... I felt I had to puke but I didn't and before this I only ate 1/2 of my healthy lunch sandwich and along with this sick feeling that lasted an hour I also had goosebumps off and on in waves it was so weird (like chills but less dramatic, just goosebumps), diarrhea, fatigue, headache (before feeling sick), increased hunger and actually getting hunger pains later, irritable, sore nips.

9DPO - Small amount of pure white EWCM, mild cramps, tender boobs, high CP and soft firmness, hunger pains, sore nips.

10DPO - HUGE glob of clear EWCM when I checked inside... more than I've ever seen and stretched over 4inches and took an OPK just in case but super negative, mild cramps, tender boobs but getting less, later had light amnt of creamy/tacky CM, CP is high and soft, diarrhea, gassy, hunger pains, sore nips.

11DPO - Watery CM, no cramps, CP is high and soft, sore nips.

12DPO (today) - Watery CM, cramping harder (but confused if it's my lower back pain I'm having), BAD lower back pain started around 730am like I threw my back out but I didn't... hard to walk and at work w/ heating pad, wet spot on underwear after not going potty for 3 hours (so I know it's not a leftover pee drop) and I'm never that wet... I never get wet spots, my face look chubbier in the mirror so I touched my lymph nodes and slightly swollen but im not sick, CP is much higher than it has been and I think its soft or medium hard to tell, been craving sweet tea the last few days, boobs aren't so sore and nips are less painful.

AF due in 2 days. Check out the test below... thought I got some V V faint lines on strip tests and last night I took a walmart test and thought I saw a v faint line under 5 min, but then I showered and came out 20 min later and was shocked to see a V faint shadow line before the test was dry. This morning that same test (of course I saved it lol) was even more noticeable. I've seen shadow lines on these before but I don't recall having a noticeable line the next day. Gonna buy more of these tests today to take. Strip test this morning was BFN.

So this test was taken around 10pm last night and I took THIS picture this morning (so 9 hours later) and you can see a line and I know it's way past the window time, but last night 20 min after taking the test I saw this line but slightly fainter. I'm taking it as faulty or evap for now, but happy to see something even if it's negative lol I'm crazy.
 



Attached Files:







36352987_10155899221859563_7208355114522771456_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LeeMcMee

Morning! I attached 2 pictures of the same test below from this morning w/ fmu. I see a faint gray line, but I just don't trust these gray lines I have been getting. SHOW ME SOME PINK DAMNIT! They're not evaps cuz the tests aren't dry when I take the pix, but I wonder if they're just the chemical strips I'm seeing?

Today I'm 13DPO (AF due tomorrow)... creamy CM, CP is still high and probably medium firmness, light cramps, back is much better than yesterday (I pulled it yesterday), boobs and nipples no longer hurt :( pains make me happy cuz it could mean something lol
 



Attached Files:







36283127_10155900876889563_7065131952499589120_n.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 8









36292077_10155900934459563_7426428020233076736_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ladies, I just went to the bathroom and was checking my CP and CM... CP is still very high and CM has been creamy today, but when I checked I had a spot of blood on my finger and I was all excited lol I went up and checked up and got some more, pictured below haha. I'm not even gonna say 'sorry tmi' cuz that's what we do here lol it's all tmi.

AF is due tomorrow so hopefully this isn't an early af :( I will keep an eye, but what stuck out to me was that my cervix is very high.
 



Attached Files:







36284752_10155901164729563_2338614292581974016_n.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Diedrek

Ladies! <3 So good to be here to check in right now!

I hope everybody is doing good and I did skim some so I just wanted to say to:

Moose- Im so sorry to hear all of that. You know, my SO and I just went through a huge boxer crisis at our house last month! He works out in the heat all day so thats already a big concern but no way to change that because its his career. He was constantly bitching about his boys not being supported. So he bought these super tight briefs and I was like oh hell no. Thankfully he said they were TOO tight and got a different kind. Still wasnt happy! I went out and bought him like 20 new actual boxers from a brand we saw on tv airing about their boxers being the best. And they are! Maybe buy him some like that and see if he likes them? Also do you think you can rope him into drinking A protein shake before work? Its so easy to put all your supplements in those and make them taste amazing. Its like having a milkshake :) I bet hes just going through that what if Im the problem phase men go through too just like us and is shutting down? I bet he will come around dying to fix it! He loves you and I hope he does come around <3 

Lee- I DO see that line on the frer!! But at least youre being realistic about those damn indents! Man those got me my first months on BnB :hugs: Theyre so prominent now too :( Hoepfully its way darker tomorrow, thatll be the true test! Spotting is so freaking common around the time of bfps! Hopefully it doesnt turn into a full flow anytime soon. 

Nix- Sorry girl :( Not cool! Hang in there <3

To the preggo ones in the group, hope you ladies are enjoying every minute! Cant wait to see more progress pics and new updates <3

Seriously nothing going on here with me! Still waiting to O but also under lots of stress right now with a family emergency. Havent temped, peed on anything, or even checked my own cm in weeks. Wouldnt noticed ewcm if it was time anyways, so Im just trying to take care of the stuff Ive got going on with my family right now. Hang in there ladies and Ill be back soon! Xo


----------



## LeeMcMee

Moose - I was just reading what Dream said about a protein shake and it made me think... what if he tried some male enhancement supplements? One-a-day makes some for sperm that men take and I'm wondering if those might help slightly?

Die - YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!!! I was so happy to see your post!! I think I know which boxers you are talking about that are on tv haha. I'm so hoping this is spotting. I checked up there around 10:30am and that's when I had the spot. I checked again an hour later and nothing. Just checked a little while ago and still nothing. FX. I also had some mild cramping right after I saw the spot. I hope you check back soon (add me on FB if you want! www.facebook.com/jamieLeefox) and I totally understand just doing your thing right now and not worrying about the stress of trying. It's breaking me down mentally just 5 cycles in. I totally get it. xoxo


----------



## LeeMcMee

Cancel EVERYTHING I said.... fucking AF came this morning. I'm at the point where I'm so fucking done with this bullshit. I cried the whole way to work (45 min) because I'm so frustrated. I got pregnant 10 years ago by accident while taking half my month's birth control pills and yet I've been off BCP for the past 6 months and I can't fucking get pregnant and I'm doing everything I'm supposed to!! Wtf gives?! My husband even sounded a little bummed when I told him on the phone and I was starting to cry so I got quiet. He said "I'm sorry babe.... next month" and I said it's just so frustrating. I'm tempted to call my doctor. Just needed to vent.

I think for this next cycle I'm taking a break. I put too much time and energy into doing all the little things to try to get pregnant and I'm mentally drained.


----------



## Stella2018

Lee - Noooo!! I had such high hopes this cycle! I am so sorry. I know its so hard. It may not be any consolation at all but they say to give it a full year - I am trying to stick with the mindset that itll take a year but that only helps during the first CDs and O and the TWW. When it comes time to test, though, it's still devastating. Even so it never hurts to go to the doc if you're concerned that anything could be wrong (the earlier the better). It sounds to me like your body is doing everything it's supposed to do, though, so any month now it'll be yours! If you need a break, take it, but I am positive that your wonderful day WILL come. 

Die - I hope that everything withbyour family is going to be alright. Are you ok?

Got a positive OPK on CD 16 and 17 so now counting at 1dpo (probably a day or two behind but it works). AF due July 9ish and then Jury Duty the 10th so... That'll make it fun hahaha. I really hope they send my # home - I'd rather be at work!


----------



## Stella2018

Also it's 103° outside. Too hot and miserable to think about BDing even if we wanted to cover the last couple days of the fertile window. Anyone else sitting in this awful heatwave?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Thanks for the responses ladies it truly helped, and thankfully hubs and I talked a bit about it and he even offered some "changes" he wants to do before I said anything about it. I was saying maybe we should stop cause I don't want the doctors try and pump him full of clomid to try and boost his sperm, that's right doc said she would get hubs to take it...I was like say what?!

Anyways, neither of us want that so he's more willing to try more "natural ways" and life changes now. Nothing like the threat of drugs that fuck up your hormones to get a man to change his habits. I've pretty much given up last few months of really trying and watching and eating right and all that BS since I'm not really the issue ATM, and it will take 3 months for anything we do to take effect.i seenow as break and chill time so I'll cheer y'all on from the bench while we work on our game plan. Sorry for AF Lee and good luck to you O'ers! Good to hear from ya die, hope things get better for you.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Stella2018 said:


> Also it's 103° outside. Too hot and miserable to think about BDing even if we wanted to cover the last couple days of the fertile window. Anyone else sitting in this awful heatwave?

I get to walk my cats on a harness cause people complained about them walking around upsetting their dogs and digging in the gardens. Ok one, your dogs bark at air...not JUST my cats tyvm, and 2 I doubt it's just my cats...other people let dogs dig and you be surprised what squirrels and mole do to gardens that make it looks like other animals. Besides, just use orange peels or citrus peels on your plants or as a make shift scarecrow and they keep cats away. They hate the citrus smell! Rant over, and yes it's fricken H.A.H!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - Thanks for the kind words! I just get angry because I got pregnant 10 years ago in a month while taking half birth control pills for the month, so now to be off them and 5 months later still not prego is so annoying. I feel worse for my bff cuz last month she got a few gray positives but then got her period and this week she got a gray positive and a light pink positive but she thinks her period is gonna come cuz she feels the preperiod symptoms but I think this one will stick for her, hopefully. Anywho, so yeah I'm meeting with my doc next Saturday and bringing my husband along with me cuz he needs to hear it straight from the doc if he needs to make some changes, otherwise he wont listen to what I say. Last night he's all like "you're fine babe, it takes everyone a while after getting off the pill and you were on it for so long" I said "well I've heard mixed reviews on that, but your sister got pregnant 2 months after being off the pills and my doc even said (in feb) that its best to wait a couple cycles to try so that the pills will get out of your system" so then I think he was more concerned and he asked if the nurse on the phone thought there was an issue, I said she didn't say but I mean she also said I could talk to a doctor and she didn't say "hey just keep trying for a few more months then call us". So... hopefully we get some good answers. And screw that heat haha it's been in the 70s and 80s here and I don't even like THAT lol.

Moose - Thank you and I didn't even know men could take that! Interesting! Glad he came around on his own. Shows that he was thinking about it and decided on his own to help with making changes. That's awesome. As far as the cats go, I can't believe people complained lol my dog gets more angry when other dogs go on our lawn hahaha I used to live next door to my sister in a house with a roommate and my roommate had 2 cats (that's how I found out I'm allergic otherwise I'd have a cat right now). I used to crack up when I'd be over my sisters house next door and her 2 boston terriers would sit in a big bay window just staring down my roommate's cats while the cats laid outside the window in the grass LOL the cats were taunting them I swear hahaha but the dogs didn't bark, just stared lol. Cats are fine. It's the dogs that people walk that shit on people's lawns and leave it. I've never had an issue with cats wondering around. I just got to check on my neighbor's 3 cats the last few days while they were away for a mini vacation just to feed them and what not and I sat with 2 of the 3 (1 hides) and pet them for a while. I shouldn't cuz of my allergies, but I can't help it lol I just wash my hands after.

So since I'm not getting prego right now and I'm starting to wonder if my weight is the issue, because in the last year and a half I gained probably like 20 lbs due to stress with some issue DH and I were having. I don't even recognize myself. So I think I should focus more on getting healthy and probably still try for a baby, but focus my stress on getting healthy rather than stressing about baby making. I told my husband all he sees is us having sex and that's all he is part of with the baby making. I said little does he know this consumes my EVERY DAY for the last 5 months and I'm always googling, logging stuff into the app, peeing on sticks, tracking things.... I said it's so stressful but I don't talk about all that. So when he's just like 'we'll get there babe' he doesn't understand the this consumes me every fucking day. I said imagine playing the same video game for 6 months trying to beat ONE boss and you're doing everything that you're supposed to do but you still can't beat him.... THAT'S THE SHIT I FEEL. You all know. Took our dog to the vet yesterday just to get a couple small lumps checked out, but he said they're nothing. Also bought the pup a ThunderShirt (pic below lol) because he has anxiety with thunderstorms and fireworks and he also has separation anxiety from me, so I'm hoping this will help. I know he doesn't like when we leave the house, but he mainly shows his anxiety if we go out front or out back without him (doing yard work etc) and he cries and howls :( he's a 14 lb shih-Tzu poodle mix who howls. We are dog sitting my father in law's shih Tzu this weekend. Poor thing is blind and old, but she has fun at our house. OH I forgot I have an outdoor party to attend on Saturday :) my aunt throws a party every year. It started off as bday parties for my grandma when she hit 90, then a few years later she passed and we had the parties in memory of her, now they're just yearly summer parties that she calls her Tiki Bash lol. Food, drinking, dancing (dance floor outside), fire pit.
 



Attached Files:







36329533_10155904581484563_379881774202748928_n.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 0









36409263_10155904271094563_968623019121442816_n.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LeeMcMee

What a brutal heat wave we have had this weekend and now all this week ugh, I hate heat lol I'm chubby and chubby and heat don't mix.

Just on CD5 and just trying to eat better and have started drinking pineapple juice mixed with cranberry juice to maybe help things. My cousin swears by pineapples. I forget if I mentioned above, but I was going to talk to a doc this Saturday but I'm going to cancel that appointment and just have more sex. Looking at my charts now we aren't having enough sex. Hoping that's the only issue. My bff, who started trying a month after me, just finally got prego :) happy for her but now more anxious to get prego haha but trying her tricks now. She had sex EVERY DAY for a week before her O date and she was temping. Anyways, just dealing with the heat and gearing up for this cycle. I'm going to start temping again as well. Started this morning.


----------



## Zoboe95

We too are having the heatwave, but I'm the odd one out, because I love it! ...I'm covered in sunburn, but its a small price to pay for actually getting a proper summer in the UK! 

Fx this week should be mega exciting! We have our 20 week scan on Wednesday, and are hoping to find out if squishy is a girl or a boy! ...I've ballooned over the last 3 days, and I finally think I look pregnant!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Again, I missed so much here. Visiting DH this week, unfortunately, travelling made me sick. Having problems with my sleeping cycle too. Its 4 a.m. here!! All in all not a week I imagined. DH wont stop cuddling, although I told him I need SPACE when I sleep.. I just needed to vent, Ill reply back to all asap. Missing you ladies!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

I don't think I've posted in here before. Hello! I'm on CD3 of my first cycle TTC. Hubby and I are super excited to get started. My last cycle was my first off of birth control and it was surprisingly regular and appeared to be ovulatory. I track with the Ava bracelet and used OPKs starting around CD12 and will do that again this time. My best friend, SIL, and one of my mom's work friends are all pregnant so I feel like there's something in the water and I hope I can be next :) The hardest part is waiting for everything! Waiting for CD1 to come, now waiting for my fertile window, then the TWW... Patience is not my strong point. Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## corolla

Lady_Alysanne, judging by your username, might you be a ASOIAF/GoT fan?


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies!

Lee - Sounds like a good plan! Have you ever tried SMEP? I have not but I read that it is a good way to ensure catching that egg. Theres a lot of success stories out there. Good luck!! Try to get stress levels down, (easier said than done and Im sure youve heard it a million times... Sorry :))

Zo - So exciting!! That one pic you showed us you had really popped so Id be excited to see the update :)

LadyA - I hope youre feeling better! My hubby and I arent really cuddlers. Space! Haha. Some people get so offended but you gotta be able to brrathe, right?

LadyV - It's exciting when everyone around you is preggo lol. Definately gives some hope! I hope you get there quick and keep us posted!! Ive never used the Ava bracelet. How has it been working out for you? Great to meet you!

Corolla - Welcome! And I thought that about her name at first but never asked haha. 

8dpo. AFM. Passing the time bybwatching Westworld and hanging out with the husband and pups. Ready for the holiday break tomorrow!! The week is so much faster with a random day off smack dab in the middle lol. But I have one dog who has a total meltdown with fireworks so we will probably head up to the mountains until about midnight tomorrow. Fortunately thunder storms keep breaking the heat.

Xo ladies!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Stella - Thanks for the welcome! I'll certainly keep everyone posted. Ava has been great! It accurately predicted my ovulation day and I feel like I've learned so much about myself and how my body works this past month. I really just got it because I didn't trust myself to temp at the same time every morning, but you get so much more than a thermometer! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted in this thread it quite sometime. I feel like I've missed too much to go back and read. Hopefully I can make sense of your upcoming posts.

Well it's CD26 and what I'm guessing as 9DPO. I didn't temp or OPK this cycle as I may have mentioned I was planning. DH and I enjoyed an amazing week in the Bahamas that happened to land on fertile week. FX we made a drunken vacation love child. I tested this morning and got BFNs on 2 brands of ICs. I'll try again tomorrow. FX for better news.


----------



## Zoboe95

So today we found out we are expecting a little girlie!! Beyond excited, and immediately went shopping!! ...I've attached the last 2 bumpies, but I feel like the picture doesn't do it justice! I've actually grown quite a bit in the last week!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180627_225250.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20180704_194057.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dream143r

Awww that's awesome, congrats Zo!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Sorry all, I just realized I type some big ass novels the other day LOL I think I'm dying from this heat, it's awful. It's finally letting up a little bit. Hope the U.S. folks had a good 4th yesterday.

*Zoboe -* VERY cute pic on FB with your announcement!! <3 happy for you guys :)

*Lady A -* I can't recall, how come your hubby doesn't live with you? Is he in the military? I know we have been on here for a while chatting, but I completely forget :(

*Lady V -* Welcome!! What is AVA? And you're not too far from me :) I live in central Massachusetts. Are you more by the city or are you upstate? My bro in law used to live in Schenectady but is now in Fultonham. In your cycle right now, you're just 3 days behind me today. I'm CD8 today and this is my 6th cycle I believe. Long story short, I was on BCP for like 16 years (I did get prego once by accident 10 years ago while missing half my pills but had a MC early on, about 6 weeks)... anywho, so I stopped my pills at the end of January but stupidly had taken the first week of pills in my new pack before we decided we would TTC. That threw my cycles off for the first couple months, then the next couple months I had a cyst ugh... I thought last month we would be golden, but just didn't do enough BD woops lol so this month we are doing way more BD haha and I hear u w/ everyone being prego. My bff started trying a month after me and she just found out she's prego last week and another friend of mine just told me she's 6 weeks. and I have a step niece who is 2 years younger than me and she recently had her 2nd child (boy then girl) and now she is adopting her sister's 3 yr old girl (her sis has an alcohol problem and keeps running away from rehab). I'm just trying for my first sheesh haha I'M NEXT DAMNIT.

*Corolla -* I know you were talking to Lady A, but my husband and I are huge GoT fans :) he went as far as reading the books, but I haven't read them.

*Stella -* I haven't heard of SMEP, I will look it up. I'm googling now lol and you're right about the stress, I need to just relax so that's why I'm also trying to focus my attention on getting healthier as well. I have been temping this week and will start OPKs probably today since I sometimes O whenever my body feels like it. It WAS so weird having the 4th on a Wednesday. It threw me off. Tuesday night I kept thinking it was Friday lol and now back at work all sad :( but it has broken up the week nicely.

*Dream - *Welcome back! Not really much to catch up on anyways haha and I'm super jealous of your vacation trip! Hope you did make "a drunken vacation love child" hahaha

*AFM...* I'm on CD8 and we started BDing last night (just for fun hehe) and I told my husband we are gonna do it nonstop like 4-5 days before O day cuz that's how my friend just got prego. She BD 7 days before her O day EVERY day. We will also BD 1-2 days after O day. Him and I are so confused cuz from what I've read and from what my doc said, usually you're supposed to BD every other day around 3 days before O day. Can't hurt to try anyways and it's fun haha. I started temping this week again (haven't done that since months ago) and gonna pass on checking CP since that made no sense before. Gonna start OPKs today I think (I have a bunch in my work bag LOL) because my O just comes whenever it feels like it.


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Stella - * This SMEP plan sounds great!! I wrote it down haha this is kind of like what my doctor was saying to do, but it confused me cuz I'm like well how the hell am I supposed to know in advance when O day is coming cuz my body doesn't go by the apps and does what it wants, so this is awesome.

For those interested, this tells you to start BD on CD8 (we did last night but just means we will again tonight lol) and every other day and on CD10 you start OPKs and once u get a positive OPK then BD for 3 days in a row then skip a day then BD the following day. Thanks Stella!!

https://spermmeetseggplan.com/


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Die -* It's so good to see you back girl, and thank you for your kind words.. Sending positive vibes and prayers your way, hope all gets better soon, stay strong!! :hugs:

*Moose -* I am so glad that your DH agreed to the right thing, he probably needed some time to process. But hey, you were right from the beginning, small things like that, he should be on board.

*Zo -* Good to know you have popped, that gives me hope.. All I have is a donut belly, I am so ready to look prego, haha.. How was your trip? And OMG.. OMG.. I am so happy you are having a girl, I would've done the same, straight to shopping, haha.. You started to think about names yet?

*Lee -* Your pup looks so handsome in that thunderstorm t-shirt, I feel like he knows it too, lol. And it's alright, it is hard to keep track of things sometimes, DH and I live in different cities because of our jobs. Once the baby is here, we will make some changes hopefully.

*LadyV -* :hi: Welcome to this thread!! Sometimes you do feel it you know, there is no way to explain how you know this month could be it. I hope that will be the case for you.. Most of us are like you, its hard to wait, it is helpful to be around others who are going through the same cycles. Sending baby dust your way..

*Corolla -* You guessed right, I am O:) are you too? and welcome!!

*Stella -* Thanks, I am feeling much better! Last night I barricaded myself with all the pillows I could find, and DH was like seriously!! :blush: :smug: Anyway I just have two more days with him, trying to enjoy rest of the week off as much as we can..

*Dream -* Great to see you had an wonderful vacation.. I do hope you two made a love child, what a story would it be!! FX!!

*Nix -* Thinking about you girl.. :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Best of luck with you BD marathon. I've read such conflicting information about every day vs. every other day. I think what ends up working is just going to be different for every couple. We tried SMEP a couple of times but never ended up following it perfectly for one reason or another and clearly it didn't work. I've heard so many good things about it though and MANY success stories. I would encourage anyone to give it a shot, nothing to lose right?

AFM - A little catch up on this cycle's symptom spotting. (Cycle 15) 
*Tuesday CD 25/8DPO* - I was at work that afternoon and got a sharp pinching pain in my lower back out of no where when I bent down to pick something up. Later that evening at home, I used the washroom and when I wiped I got a ton of light creamy mucous mixed with brown blood. -- Could this be implantation bleeding? Only time will tell

*Wednesday CD26/9DPO* - I took 2 FMU ICs, both :bfn: I had no further spotting since the evening prior UNTIL about 12 noon. I used the washroom and bright red when I wiped. So now I'm thinking oh maybe this is my period starting early. But on CD26? That would be very weird. Since starting TTC in April 2017 my cycles have all been 30-33 days. so a 25 day cycle would be WAY off. Anyhoo. later that evening spotting turned back to brown/dark red. No need for a panty liner, spotting is still only when I wipe. I took a FRER with evening urine on a 5hr hold and another :bfn: Lower back pain here and there. Nothing severe but its there.

*Thursday CD27/10DPO* - More dark brown/red spotting, still only when I use the washroom. Still not wearing a panty liner or anything. FMU FRER :bfn: I'm praying so hard that this is implantation bleeding. At this point it's for sure not my period. Def not like any period I've ever had in the past. Everything I'm reading says it takes 2-3 days after implantation to get a positive hpt. This morning's test was only 1.5days after the bleeding started so I've still got time. FX the HCG just hasn't built up enough yet.


----------



## Stella2018

DREAM!!! That sounds great -- 10DPO is still a touch early but keep testing. I think it's implantation bleeding FX FX FX FX!! I am at 11DPO today; I will test probably Sunday. Are you going to keep at it daily? I have zero symptoms, as usual -- YOU are onto something though :) 

Lee -- In case you haven't notice, I am a very lazy TTC'er, lol, so while I have read about this plan I have never yet managed to actually do it all the way through, so who knows, but it seems to have great success. Worth a shot or two! Keep us posted! Meanwhile, if your friend BD every day and it worked for her, maybe that is also worth a hot. I think my hubby would go stay at a friend's house if I tried to do that, lol.

Lady A - When is your appt? When do you find out the sex?

Zo - I teared up a bit at those photo - absolutely lovely. Do you guys have any names you are tossing around yet? Have you started on a nursery?

Lady V - Yes! Some of the fun of it really is learning all this about your body. It's amazing how in tune you become with yourself, (for better or for worse haha). 

AFM. 11DPO. No symptoms. Back to work after a holiday day :( 

Oh my gosh, ladies, it seems like it has been an amazing and exciting week all around! I wish you all the very, very best and hope to hear soon. XO!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dream -* I so hope this is IB, when I was researching before, it should be old brown blood, and very small amount, nothing like regular period. So yours sounds promising, FX for you :thumbup:

*Stella -* I have a regular appointment just after I get back on Monday. And my scan is on 24th, I am mainly excited about that one.
You know, sometimes, no symptom is also good.. I hope witch stays away and you get your BFP.. :hugs:

AFM, I went shopping yesterday, for me, of course. I also ended up buying several unisex onesies.. I tried so hard not to buy anything up until the scan. But I just couldn't stop myself, these are so cute.... So that was special, buying something for the baby for the first time, two of us together.. I will be going back on Sunday :cry: Time to work again!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Lee - Thank you! Ava is a bracelet (some people refer to it as a watch but it doesn't tell time) that you wear at night and it collects data like your temperature, heart rate, pulse, breathing rate, sleep, etc. and then logs it in an app when you sync it every morning. So it charts your temps for you and you can log other symptoms like CM, pains, sex, or anything else that you really want to take note of. I'm in Western NY near the Canadian border. Yes, there's definitely something in the water! Hopefully this is our month! 

Lady A - Thank you! Fingers crossed for us all :) 

Stella - Yes, it's truly amazing!


----------



## Diedrek

Zo- OH MY GOODNESS! Congrats!!! I totally called it on the girl! Im so happy for you momma! Lots of love to yours <3 

Stella- I swear I was skimming the past few pages and WestWorld jumped out at me! Seriously my favorite!! So sad season 2 is over .. seriously what will I do on my Sunday nights :growlmad: haha. Doesnt look like anything to me though lol. Unfortunately my SO has never gotten into it. I bet he would if he actually watched. Hes not into syfy-ish stuff though. He just doesnt get it girl. Glad youre doing well!

Lee- I bet its over now but Im so sorry about all that crazy bs leading up to what was actually AF. So damn confusing all this shit is. I totally get it to just let it out. Id be insane if I didnt have a meltdown once every week or two. Not even ashamed. Hope youre feeling better girl. And edit: cause I just saw your update. Hell yes to the banging it out every day plan. Seriously cant go wrong and know you gave it your all. Amen to that! FX!!

LadyB- two ladys in the group now =D Jealous you got the Ava! Sounds so much easier and less stressful. If we are STILL ttc next year we are definitely getting it. 

Lady- Shopping must be so fun for you right now! Splurge on whatever, this only happens once to buy things in that unknown stage! <3


I probably missed lots but its 1 am here Soo I blame insomnia brain haha. No seriously though, Ive been having a string of bad luck. First the ac, I wrecked my car in a thunderstorm the other day, fiancé truck was overheating, family member had to have two back to back surgeries, family dog put down, and now we have an incoming hurricane/tropical storm. Like whaaaat the hell! I drowned myself in sage the other day. So needless to say I havent temped or even opened FF in weeks now. Havent touched my Vitex or Maca in weeks either. Feeling like total crap about it all and my body isnt doing jack on top of it all. I blame stress but I cant help that with all thats going on! Hope its almost over but Monday Im starting back on everything. Temping, charting, supplements and just feeling positive again! I had to bite my tongue with a friend who said see! Everything will work out! Can you imagine if you found out you were pregnant during all of this? Your time will come when its right. I almost lost it yall. Like no actually. Something amazing and positive to all this negative wouldve been amazing! The time is always right for a woman who wants to become a mother. I couldnt believe that! Ok probably talking in circles now so, Ill come back soon girls! Monday to be exact ;) <3 Have a good Sunday ladies!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Guys - just a quick update. AF came full force last Thursday afternoon. A whopping 5 days early. I've NEVER had a 26 day cycle in my life. I'm a regulay 30-33 day girl. So disappointing.

This cycle will be IUI #2 and my first on 2.5mg Letrozole. Hoping this does the trick!


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - Im so sorry. Idk what would make a shorter cycle like that. Could it be some of the drugs are shortening your cycle? (trying to get it to a 28 day - although 31 - 33 is still well within normal as far as I know) Is the Letrizole new or did they change the dosage?

Die - Its such a good show! Me, hubs and sis got way into it but my dad, who raised me on Star Trek and Asimov, didn't make it through the first couple of eps lol. To each his own.
And I don't think people think about what they're saying when they talk. Ugh. Meanwhile I hope things start looking up - I've seen on the news about the storm. Are yous dead in path of it? Is your vehicle covered by insurance? I'd think that fell under "act of god"! Fx. Is your family member ok? And Im so sorry about the doggie too. That's devastating.

LadyA - I feel like you're crawling out of your skin haha. You're getting SO CLOSE to knowing! Did you buy some maternity clothes?

LadyV - Do you still have to OPK with the Ava bracelet? 

Lee - Where are you at? Is this your fertile week? Good luck!

AFM. 13 DPO because I O'd a touch late but AF probably due tomorrow. Sore boobs have gone away already and feeling absolutely normal, not even AF signs, but tested neg this morning so either the witch will pop up in the next couple of days or not. Still just waiting! Had Dad's bday this weekend which was so much fun - the big 6-0. My step mums bday is next week. These days, they have everything they could possibly want so we just buy them good gin and wine hahaha. Seems to make them happy.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, Im finally back from my holiday. I decided to stay off here for the whole 2 weeks as I needed the TTC break. After a year of trying, it got a bit too much. 

Dream, hope you had an amazing holiday as well. Im sorry about your short cycle, I was reading through and got excited for you. Fingers crossed for next IUI. 

Stella, I love west world. I havent seen the season 2 finale as yet. Ill be watching that this weekend with DH. Im on late this week so it has to wait grrrr. 

Zo- yay congrats to you. A little mini you, how lovely. 

LadyA, not long now until your scan and you can find out the sex, exciting times..

LadyV, welcome. That bracelet sounds amazing, I may have to look into one of those. 

Lee, Im sorry AF got you. I completely get how you feel. I got preggo by accident 14 years ago, that ended in MC also. Now Ive been trying a year and still no BFP. Its heart breaking but we are tough cookies.

Die, good to see ya girl. Hope ovulation comes along for you soon. 

Moose, Im glad you DH has decided to put some effort in. Its only fair after all of the changes and sacrifices you ave to make. I hope it works out for you soon. 

AFM- well im in my TWW. I think Im 3/4 dpo. I didnt opk or anything this month. Just put a pic opk in FF to give me a rough dpo tracking. I came back from my hols 8lbs heavier, so Im being good now and trying to lose it all again, and more. 

We are having a heatwave here as well and last night I finally fell to sleep around 3am! Thank god im on the late shift.


----------



## Bema1992

Hi there! 

I'm kind of late to the thread, but we had a bit of an "oops" this month and I'm in the TWW now. I'm 31 and DH is 33 and this would be #1 for us. I will be testing starting 7/13 after some indents/BFNs a few days ago (almost positive I ovulated later than I thought originally). We won't be "officially" TTC until 9/2018 (managed to talk him down from December woohoo!) but since we had an "oops" month, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle this month since we would both be over the moon although the timing wouldn't be ideal since we are in the middle of a move at the moment (will be done moving by 7/21 and hopefully finished unpacking/decorating by mid-August at the latest).

I definitely feel "different" right now, but it could just be being off the pill that is causing "real" PMS. I have heavy boobs, super sore/sensitive/puffy nipples, twinges/crampies almost daily, I've had two really mild nosebleeds (haven't had one of those in probably 10 years), and I'm breaking out like crazy and I normally get MAYBE one pimple every 2-3 months... right now I have about 5 little ones all over my face that all popped up on the same day. I've also been craving and eating sushi basically daily for the past 4-5 days lol. I normally like sushi, but not THAT much :munch:


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Lady A - *Haha yes I swear my pup struts his stuff when he knows he looks good hahaha thank you. Sucks that you and your husband live apart for your jobs. When are you going to move in together for good? And that's awesome you bought some baby clothes together :)

*Dream -* TY! I had never heard of it until Stella brought it up. So far I'm still on track and just waiting for a positive OPK. I'm sorry to hear that AF came and it's so confusing cuz you had great symptoms. That's what happened to me last month :(

*Stella -* Haha so far I've stuck to it and usually I'm not one to stick with something LOL my friend that just got prego had no symptoms and she was a super symptom spotter so hey :) for me, I'm at CD12 just waiting for a positive OPK and BDing :) will write more down below. Any news with you and AF? Hopefully she held off.

*Lady V -* Oh that's cool! That's awesome that that's available. I wish I had known about it sooner and I'm glad you don't have to wear it during the day cuz then people would know if you're trying haha. FX!

*Die - *Thanks! And it was frustrating, but now I'm just being less crazy with checking CP/CM etc. Just temping and using OPKs and BDing. FX for you as well. My husband is enjoying the constant BDing as well hahaha I'm so sorry to hear about all that bad news!! Ugh all at once, too. Maybe that means this next month will be a great one for you :) glad you're feeling positive again and I totally get it.

*Nix -* I don't blame you on taking a break. I'm so frustrated after 6 months, I can't imagine a year.

*Bema - *Welcome! I'm also 31 and my DH is also 33 :) sounds like some good signs. I stopped my pills at the end of January but stupid had still taken the first week of pills before we decided to start TTC, so it screwed my body up completely. I'm finally regular haha but it balanced out a couple months ago, just haven't been having enough sex I guess lol. FX for u guys! You pup is so damn cute. I have a shih-poo. My sis has 2 bostons (I see you have 2 hehe) and theyre so cute.

*AFM...* I'm on CD12 and had some dark OPKs yesterday, but not positive ones, but today they're lighter. It seems that I sometimes just get random LH surges then I end up Oing later than usual and get super dark positives. I would guess I will get that positive O within say 5 days or so. DH and I have been following the SMEP schedule, so hopefully this works. I have been temping and I have been NOT using preseed cuz I wanna see if I can get prego without it this cycle using just SMEP. I also had a decent amount of ewcm last night and last cycle I had barely any. Could have also been his semen from the night before lol. I forgot to temp this morning, oops, but below I posted my chart and sex calendar I call it lol for fun. Tonight we will BD. OH AND... I have to tell DH how happy I am that he is FINALLY taking the One-a-Day mens sperm pills (easier to call them that) that I had gotten included in my cheap backs of prenatals. Long story short, the One-a-Day women's prenatals I take were on clearance (30 pills) from like $36 to $8 and even included them mens pills, so I bought 4 packs lol and I told DH he COULD take them if he wanted but didn't have to. The other day I explained why I was so frustrated for not getting prego last month (and every month) and told him everything I do to prep and I said all he sees is the sex and that's it, so he doesn't get it. I was nice about it, just trying to explain so he understands why I get upset when he just says "It will happen". I said imagine playing a video game and trying to beat the same boss for a month and you do everything you're supposed to but you can't beat him and now it's been 6 months... that's what I'm going through. So anyways, I noticed he opened them because the bottle was on the bathroom counter left opened :D so I'll let him know I was happy to see he decided to take them cuz it shows he is making efforts now as well. I added a pic of those if you're curious. I took the pic to show a friend of mine.

I'M SO SORRY I TYPED SO MUCH GUYS LOL I get carried away.
 



Attached Files:







36843249_10155928289804563_9051073372166815744_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2









36849476_10155928289839563_4588330050696249344_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2









36915582_10155928289874563_6223620981584297984_n.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - Glad to hear you are feeling better and that you enjoyed your long, amazing, relaxing vacation :) Keep that mindset for the TWW and it will fly by!

Bema - Welcome! Like Lee I stopped parway through a pack (Id missed a couple by accident anyway) and after that first withdraw bleed a couple of days later I had a month of every possible symptom, so strong and obvious that I just wanted to crawl into a hole until it was over lol. But for some women these are legit! Pre-bc were you pretty regular with your cycle? Do you remember your normal AF symptoms? Fx for you and good luck!

Lee - Yay! Im so happy you're sticking to it - I want it to work so badly for you. Time for another bfp on this thread!! When do you normally O? Also I like your long posts. 

AFM. CD29... But I didnt actually get a +OPK until CD 16 so idk. Im just gonna wait out the week and see what happens. I keep getting sharp pains on bith sides (like O pains) and weirds in my hips. And i got tingly on the left edge of my left boob only haha. I really dont think it means anything and that AF will vusit tomorrow or Wednesday and it's really more aggravating than exciting tbh.


----------



## Nixnax

Lee - that is such a great way of explaining it to a guy. I may steal that explaination off you.


----------



## Diedrek

Hey girls! Been a busy busy day! Forgot to mention in my last post that I had just gotten done with a week vacation from work. Sadly I had to take it at last minute due to being told &#8220;better do it now because we will be super busy for the rest of the year.&#8221; So it sucked but it wasn&#8217;t like my guy was getting any time off soon anyways. Even worse was not being able to have my car while it was being fixed. So yea ... back to work today! And we are starting to look for a new house because we have to move in about two months! Lots going on ladies .. I hate saying that I feel like ttc is just not the best idea right now :( But who am I kidding , I can&#8217;t afford to NOT keep trying! 

My body is seriously trolling me y&#8217;all. Unexplained long cycles, perfect tests/labs? WTH! I fear I&#8217;ll be the one with an &#8220;unexplained infertility.&#8221; Makes me feel awful. But all is well and I&#8217;m marrying the love of my life and have amazing people in it! Including this wonderful group of women! Will touch base soon girls, and really read how everybody is doing! <3


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Happy to hear your man is taking his 'prenatals'. You never know if it will help but what you do know is it def can't hurt. Men are wired so much differently than we are. It took my DH quite a while to get into the understanding that this may not 'just happen' and we have to do our part and be proactive with the things that we actually can control since there's so much that we can't.

Diedrek - I'm pretty sure my DH and I fall into that 'unexplained' category. All my tests are 'normal'. DH had a couple below average SAs but more recently his results are looking greaT as well. We're on cycle 16 and there's no clear reason why we can't get pregnant. It's almost more difficult because if there was a clear problem we could try things to fix it, but there's not so its just like shooting into the dark every time.

AFM: It's CD6, day 4 of 5 on 2.5mg of Letrozole. Can't say that I've experienced any real symptoms at all. Which is good. I've read so many women who have said they only get 1 mature follicle on Letrozole. I'm hoping for 2, the point for me is more targets as I already O on my own every month. I've seen a lot of women say that it can increase the quality of your egg, only on forums though. I've nothing from doctors backing that up. If I only produce 1 follie, I pray the quality aspect is true and hopefully that's what will get me our BFP.

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Stella -* Thanks :) FX this is what finally does it for me, but who knows. I've feeling good though with the amount of BDing we are doing now following SMEP. If I get prego this cycle, it's all thanks to you! Thanks for liking my long posts :) and I'm not really sure when I O. It's all over the place, but as I look back at previous cycles it's around CD15-20 on average I guess. Below is my previous cycles. You can tell Jan - April were all screwed up from getting off the pill and also having a cyst. FX with your symptoms!

My O days:
Jan 28 - Ended BCP (took the first week of pills before stopping)
Feb - CD9
Mar - CD23
April - CD29-31 (I never got a +, but FF was guessing these dates)
May - CD15
June - CD20
July - CD13-15 (aka tomorrow - Fri, FF is estimating)

*Nix - *Thank you! I thought of it right then because he had been pissed off at his game (Metal Gear Solid) because he couldn't understand why he was beating some guy, and it made me think that that's a good way to explain to him so he'd get it. Steal it :D I'd be flattered!

*Die - *Glad to see you still around! Well with everything going on, you can just saying 'not trying, not preventing' since you wont be hardcore symptom spotting and tracking everything but also not preventing and when u least expect it hopefully that will be your time :) my friends all say once they started stressing they got prego, yeah yeah yeah lol I'm still stressing haha.

*Dream -* Yeah I am happy that he started taking them because it can't hurt and mainly now because it shows that he is trying on his end as well :) 

AFM... first off, I can't believe this thread has already gotten this far! I used to just reply to random threads and didn't steadily follow any until this one :) I love it.

I'm at CD13. I THINK I might be Oing or about to. I haven't gotten a positive test yet, but this morning's looked good (below) but I try not to test in the morning and stick with afternoon. I tested this afternoon and it was lighter, but I think it was diluted from water and lunch drinks. I also have a lot of ewcm today and I never get that! Also had a lot 2 days ago :) I have more confidence in my body this cycle. It seems to be doing things correctly. I also have a dip in my BBT as you can see below. I forgot to temp yesterday. So that's it for now :) still on the 'every other day' BDing schedule until I see a positive OPK.
 



Attached Files:







36973026_10155930194654563_3949770165851258880_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 13









36896263_10155930432784563_8671177463226695680_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0









36937356_10155930432904563_8953180390202277888_n.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - That OPK is very close, I hope you dtd last night. :winkwink:


----------



## Bema1992

Yay for the EWCM!! I got a TON this month and then caved and tested this morning (I *think* 8 DPO) and it was a stark BFN.. but I'm trying not to give up hope yet.


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Dream - *I'm dumb and thought it was negative lol and stuck with the SMEP schedule, but we are going to BD tonight and the next couple nights because according to my Glow app, yesterday's test was positive! I am an idiot and didn't know that Glow will take pix of your tests and analyze them oy!! Had I know this 6 months ago... posted pix below. So Glow thinks I'm Oing today and I'll type below why I also think I am.

*Bema -* FX! Hopefully you can get your BFP in the next few days :)

AFM... I'm CD14 and I think I JUST Od! I'm a dumby and thought yesterday's OPK was BFN, but as I JUST realized that my Glow app will take a pic of OPKs and analyze them... it thinks the test was positive and that I am Oing today. About an hour ago I just started getting pains down there on only the left side :):) and smaller amount of ewcm, but I have it. In a couple days I will be able to see crosshairs on FF app and see when they think I Od. Pix below from Glow app. Gonna BD tonight, tomorrow, and Friday night (hopefully... husband will be at the Red Sox game then his dad is coming back to our house with him and staying for the weekend for fun lol we live an hour away but his dad lives in the city and we live in the woods and he likes staying over for fun and to go fishing).
 



Attached Files:







29C43E21-D6C6-4790-96A4-4ED133703231.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4









02CB4E51-BAFC-4BAE-984C-7B6239C7E400.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stella2018

Die - Is it ever the "right" time? Lol. You'll have a new house for a new baby! And I certainly hope not... "Unexplained infertility" is the most frustrating thing I ever heard. But even then, lots of those couples go on to get pregnant!! I think it will happen for you, though.
We love you too!! I read other threads but this is pretty much the only one I am involved in. This group has that something special.

Bema - That sounds so promising!! 8dpo is too early. Try again in a couple days. Fx!

Lee - At least you caught the day of! And you had the days before, which is even better. That third day is where l fell apart with SMEP lol. But i think it's just to try to catch the egg if you O a little late and since your signs are so promising I think you will be covered. Now the long part! Have fun with your FIL - it'll be a good distraction. 

AF arrived this afternoon, right on time for O on CD16. I wasn't really expecting anything else so I'm just glad it didn't keep stalling haha. Debating preseed, meanwhile, because several months after quitting bcp I'm still not getting CM like what others describe. I mean, it's not dry but I've never used the word "wet" either so... Eh, probably couldn't hurt. Meanwhile if it works this month my due date would be my brother's birthday and he would just melt haha. 

I am doing outside marketing today and it's soooo hot. About tonwrap things up. Can't wait for fall!


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Stella - * and as if it weren't confusing enough, I think I'm actually Oing NOW... lol I will explain below for everyone. Sorry to hear that AF arrived :( hate that. And screw the heat as well! I hate heat lol.

*AFM... * I'm CD 16 and my body is so strange!! It seems that every month I have an early LH surge and then another LH surge a week or so later. I THOUGHT I Od a couple days ago as I got what seemed like a positive OPK (you guys saw) and lots of EWCM, but this morning I checked just in case since I seem to get multiple surges, and it's even MORE positive than the other and the line is slightly darker than the control line :) I have some clear ewcm mixed with white. We have still been BDing every other day, so that's good. OH I also meant to tell you ladies that on almost a daily basis I have been drinking pineapple juice (130 calories oops) mixed with cranberry (5 calories). My cousin, who has 4 kids, swears by pineapples for fertility. I mixed with cranberry for my own taste and have also read good things. She says eat pineapple, but I figured juice is good too.

So below are my tests and I labeled them. I also got a slight dip in my temp this morning and also a couple days ago when I got the other slightly positive OPK. O day is actually right on time if it is today. Don't worry about the times on my pictures. I was just estimating this mornings test times, but they were like a half hour apart. I put different times on different pix by accident.
 



Attached Files:







37013234_10155936136744563_452802678142009344_n.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 0









37037726_10155936136734563_5778885909881552896_n.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 0









37067835_10155936135584563_1337341494717054976_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0









37126992_10155936133099563_7496354043476836352_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0









37119448_10155936136299563_7451566085859442688_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LeeMcMee

More pix
 



Attached Files:







37209092_10155936136289563_3739602851823878144_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









37033790_10155936136294563_2649609275302739968_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3









37084441_10155936136309563_4757199239832928256_o.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeeMcMee

Now that I'm comparing to tests from the other day, today is definitely my positive OPK. Of course we have my father in law tonight and for the weekend, but I'm gonna make DH BD anyways LOL WE HAVE WORK TO DO!!


----------



## Nixnax

Get dancing Lee. Its time to make a baby


----------



## LeeMcMee

Husband is getting worn out with all this sex lol I&#8217;m more of the sex maniac than he is, so he is just tired from it all I think lol we used to average once a month and that was cuz he was always tired etc. last night he fell asleep, so tonight we should be BDing


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha Lee, good work on all the BDing. Our poor DHs we do tire them out lol


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Sex does kinda become a chore eh? Sucks to say.

Scan this morning went well. The dominant follicle on my left size is now 23mm which is good, we're ahead of the last monitored cycle I did. 

In May we triggered on CD14 with a 20mm. The nurse suspects I'll probably get orders to trigger tonight so this will be CD12 with a 23mm. So a little bit bigger and a little bit sooner. Hopefully all just contributing factors to my BFP.

I'll wait for the call this afternoon from the nurse, but if she's right then IUI will be tomorrow on CD13.


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck this cycle dream. Ill be rooting for you. 

AFM - Im either 10/11 dpo af is due weds/Thursday. I didnt track or feel ovulation so Ive no idea. Ive been a bit constipated and my boobs for some reason dont hurt. They always hurt on the sides around 8dpo to af! Let see what happens over the coming days


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Nix -* Haha thank you and yes these poor men get exhausted lol they all want sex until it comes time where we NEED to have sex every other day if not more to make a baby hahaha. 

*Dream - *FX that this is your month! Sounds good that you have a bigger egg coming out and hey the sooner the better.

*AFM...* I'm CD19 and since it seemed like I had 2 LH surges last week or 2 ovulations (which I read can happen, oh my)... I think I'm gonna say that I Od on 7/10 (CD13) because I had ewcm that day and 2 days before and cramping on my left side. The other surge was 7/13 (CD16) and I did also have left side cramping, but no ewcm since first surge, just wet cm. So I GUESS I will say I am 6DPO going by my first surge with ewcm.

So that being said... I'm 6DPO and had a sudden dip in my temps today. My chart is all over the place and still no crosshairs cuz I had some fluke temps I think cuz I had gotten up then went back to bed (I pee a lot through out the night and early morning when DH leaves for work). But I know the last bunch of readings were accurate. I even took it twice today because I didn't believe it could have dropped a whole degree (chart below). Hopefully it goes up tomorrow. I'm hoping this is an implantation dip. I do have cramping, but I also have poops today lol so hard to decipher what's what.
 



Attached Files:







37211994_10155942892189563_8346122144853262336_n.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 3









37286176_10155942892379563_6090611582503485440_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeeMcMee

Where is everyone?! Haha I&#8217;m 7DPO I guess and had diarrhea last night and this morning and stomach felt blah. Husband and I had the same dinner and dessert. Below is my chart. Had a dip yesterday, hopefully implantation, and slight rise this morning. My chest gave up on crosshairs since my temps were all over the place.
 



Attached Files:







158A7FC2-AB3C-4C2B-9596-57C843A38AF4.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Lee -- Sorry, have been all over the place the last couple of days and then was battling a nasty headache all day yesterday, so haven't logged on. Looks like things re going very well on your end! For the most part you were able to stick to SMEP it sounds like. When are you going to start testing? 

Dream -- Have you heard from the nurse? What's the plan?

Nix -- Getting so close! How are you feeling? Are you going to test soon?

AFM. I have nothing to report. CD7 - everything is SO much easier pre-O! I don't even think about it too much haha. I will try to be better about checking in this week. Excited to hear what you ladies have going!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey all, Im still here just lurking. Ive been constipated for the past week, until today. I cant stop going today. Ive been napping after work also. Been feeling wiped. But it is also the first time Ive had to get up early for work in over a month lol. 

AF due tomorrow. I wont test until its late. I still dont have my usual pre-af sore boobs which is odd. Hurry tomorrow hurry


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Ladies - sorry if any of you see this as a duplicate. I'm just copying my post from my TTC journal yesterday. IUI was yesterday at 12noon. I think O day was also yesterday. Temp went up this morning. I'll need a couple more temps to confirm but usually going above 98 is my first sign.

Follicle on trigger day
MAY: 20mm
JULY:23mm

IUI day
MAY: CD15
JULY: CD13

Lining on trigger day
MAY: 7
JULY: 8.6

Count post wash
MAY: 34.5 million
JULY: 5.1 million

Overall experience
May: I think it's possible the doc may have botched it when she stabbed my uterus wall with the catheter. Ouch! I flinched real bad. She said it was fine but who knows.

July: procedure was much better. Done by a different doctor (still not my doctor). Didnt feel a thing. Went perfectly the way I expected the first to be.*

I took a couple HPTs this morning just to see the positives. I don't think I'm going to fully test out the trigger this cycle though. With the low count I'm kind of feeling out before it even starts. I know I know it only takes ONE. I just can't help to feel a little disappointed. Doc said to BD tomorrow before I start the prometrium. So we will.

All I can do now is pray and wait.

*Nixnax *- how did the test go today?


----------



## Nixnax

Hey dream, this time sounds like a much nicer experience. Im sure count doesnt matter too much, you just need one to be super fiesty and egg hungry lol. 

I havent tested. I havent tracked anything this cycle. Im either a day late or af is due today. Not sure which one. If af doesnt come today, Ill test tomorrow as I never make it to cd28


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all I have to catch up tomorrow. Was out sick yesterday (had diarrhea all day and it started the night before, hopefully a good sign lol) and had a meeting at corporate today so I didn&#8217;t get to reply or update. 

8dpo and took a test last night (I know it&#8217;s early) and this morning and see a faint gray line in both and more visible today sooo hoping it&#8217;s the start of something and not just evap. My friend just found out she&#8217;s pregnant and got gray lines on frers for a few days before it turned to pink.

I have a wrong attachment below by accident but it won&#8217;t let me delete it now cuz I edited once. I thought my glow up saw the lines as well but just realized it saw the like line of the stick meeting the paper. Anyways forget that pic lol
 



Attached Files:







498D4FE2-511C-4186-909A-608C60DE525F.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeeMcMee

Meant to add this photo not the other
 



Attached Files:







FCC1173A-5DF5-42B8-95FC-4B15A328B263.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, well im officially 2 days late apparently. If no AF by lunch I will be testing later today. Wish me luck


----------



## Zoboe95

Good Luck Nix!! 

I'm 22 weeks this week, and have grown massively! I've decided we take the worst bumpies ever, because they don't really seem to show the difference each week, but oh well, too late now! ...I'm feeling good, and she kicks hard now, which is cute at the moment, I'm sure I will get fed up soon enough! ...was laying on the sofa the other day, and every time oh put his hand on my tummy, she kicked it! You can see it too! ...weird! 

Good luck to all of you getting close to testing again, me and little squishy are sending all the positive vibes we can!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180713_185639.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20180718_201133.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

Awwww look at you, you are starting to pop now. Loving the kicking stories. I doubt i will even see a bump until 30wks for me lol


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax said:


> Hey ladies, well im officially 2 days late apparently. If no AF by lunch I will be testing later today. Wish me luck

Eeeeek! Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix - I'm so excited for you! FX AF holds off and let us know asap what the test says haha. I wish I had your patience! I started testing at 7DPO LOL

Stella - I'm impatient and started at 7DPO LOL oh well. SMEP went well, but I skipped the '3 days in a row' at O day cuz I had 2 LH surges so it was confusing. Plus DH was beat lol I was as well.

Dream - Enjoyed reading your journal entry. Glad this time went better than in May, ouch. FX.

Zoboe - I can def see the difference from week 21-22! Awwww :D Love seeing the progress.

AFM... 9DPO, light cramping, high/hard CP, creamy CM tho trying not to check all that stuff... I had diarreah twice Monday night and thought it was dinner but DH and I ate the same thing and he was fine. Had water diarreah 5 times Tuesday (called out of work thinking I had a stomach bug) and Wednesday was so dehydrated from that (chugging water at work and bad headache). Wednesday I had diarreah still but not watery like it was and same thing with today. Diarreah but softer. Oh fun week lol HOPING that is a sign, but it was probably a bug. Below is my chart. Never got crosshairs and my 2 apps I use are all confused lol getting BFNs with faint faint gray lines, but could be just my eyes seeing the test strip as it's wet.
 



Attached Files:







ghjgh.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 2









gjhg.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Are you sure you ovulated? Your temps aren't really reflecting that.... Please don't take it the wrong way, just trying to help. With the 2 positive OPKs looks like your body was surging but maybe nothing happened.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Diedrek - It's definitely handy for not having to wake up at the same time every morning to temp and charting the temps for me. 

Stella - You don't have to use OPKs but many choose to because it can take Ava up to three months to get to know your cycle. But it's the same way that you'd use OPKs in conjunction with temping with a regular thermometer to pinpoint ovulation. 

Nix - It's pretty handy and it seems like there are more, similar kinds of devices coming out on the market. 

Lee - Yes, it's super handy and no one has to know about it :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

I had all the symptoms of ovulation including more ewcm than normal and cramps. I think my temps are off cuz I toss and turn all night due to anxiety and some temps were def off cuz dh wakes at 530am and I get up to pee then lay back in bed for an hour then temp. Who knows tho. Ill probably call my doc if this isnt my month.

Test at 4pm today
 



Attached Files:







18B56ECF-3072-4DFD-B22B-3DAE1EF2765E.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dream143r

something is kinda catching my eye on that


----------



## LeeMcMee

Yeah it&#8217;s strange. I don&#8217;t trust it yet lol will also test in the morning with frer. Tomorrow I&#8217;ll be around 10dpo if I ovulated. Just easier to go by that anyways haha


----------



## Nixnax

So Im 16dpo today and no AF. 2 BFNs! This is driving me nuts. AF usually arrives on 12/13 dpo. This is the longest cycle ever


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax - FX it's just slow rising HCG

I got my crosshairs today. Officially 3DPO and 1 week away from testing.


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck dream. 

I really wish I had temped this month. Ive been holding this pee in for 3 hours now. I shall be testing in the next hour. Lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Dream -* My bff who just got prego also said the same thing, that maybe I didn't O. I'm now wondering because now I'm getting cyst type pinching on the left side where I THOUGHT I was Oing from, but I probably had a cyst this whole time. That would explain the left side cramps around O and explain the multiple LH surges... my ovary was probably trying to pop an egg out, but couldn't. I have been wondering if I have PCOS, but I only have some of the symptoms, but I am thinking about calling my doc soon. I hit 6 months now. So all this fertility stuff is still new to me, so what is it that you have if you don't mind me asking? Do you not ovulate? I'm asking because I'm just curious what your signs were that led you to realize. DH also hasn't had his sperm checked, but with my strange temps and pinching I'm now thinking it's me. When I was a teen I used to get cysts because I'd tell my doc the symptoms and she said 'probably cysts, it's nothing' and then I was on BCP for 16 years and 2 years ago I missed a bunch and skipped a period. Did an ultrasound, since all prego tests were BFN, and they saw a large cyst on my left ovary and a smaller one on my right ovary and a fibroid in my uterus. Now I'm wondering if I have more issues down there than I thought :(

*Nix -* Glad to hear it has held off!! Annoying that you didn't get a BFP yet. Are there any hint at lines? Grays? My bff got gray lines on her frers for a few days then finally pink. FX and waiting to hear what today's test says. You will be relieved just to pee haha

*AFM...* I don't even wanna give a DPO now cuz I have come to the conclusion that I have no friggin idea lol I don't even know if I Od and with multiple LH surges I'm lost. So I'm just waiting for AF cuz I'm just feeling out now. AF will be anywhere between Tuesday-Saturday next week I think. Even my 2 apps are confused (FF and Glow). The lines I thought I'm seeing on the frers are the same as lines I thought I saw on frers last month, so I'm moving on from that. My FF app decided to just make a crap ton of days as fertile days... wtf?? Nothing makes sense anymore lol I think if I get my period I will be calling my doctor.:shrug::hissy:
 



Attached Files:







37639474_10155951487229563_1728976472695111680_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4









37591185_10155951451819563_8434658927110520832_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









37400864_10155951451329563_1128104277332459520_n.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dream143r

Fortunately and Unfortunately we don't have any "problems". DH and I have done all the tests, and we both come back for the most part perfectly healthy. DH has had a wonky SA in the past with low Morphology but seemed to just be a one off. All others have been fine. My RE says my reproductive health looks good. So I say good and bad because obviously we want to be healthy but bad because since there's no issue we don't know how to fix it. We have to just accept unexplained infertility and keep trying different things while praying for our :bfp:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Dang that is SO weird... I always need answers to everything, so that would drive me insane. Sorry to hear. I'm going nuts not know what's up with me, but I also haven't been checked since my regular physical in March and DH hasn't had his sperm checked. 

So my friend mentioned thyroid and I think, Dream, you or someone has mentioned that to me before. I do have hypothyroid, but my doc never said anything when I saw her in March. I did find it odd that she said if I need fertility treatment they do it in house (it's a maternity care doc place). I was just reviewing my TSH levels and it's at 4.15 (mIU/L) as of March... I also just found this statement on a forum that a woman wrote.... "Doctor said ideally it should be under 3.5 when trying to conceive."

So that's great... I wonder if it's my thyroid fucking everything up for me... I'm just waiting for AF to come within the week and then I'm calling my doc. I'm so mad that she didn't explain this to me in the beginning, but I wonder if she wanted me to try on my own first of course. I got the labs back AFTER I saw her, but still. I never even paid attention to the 'pregnancy range' down below, CHRIST!!!! She never even brought this up!!
 



Attached Files:







37416578_10155951997829563_4339430944931840000_n.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nixnax

Heres the test from today. There was a little greyish line by that was it. I dont think its a line line. Well see, Ill test on Sunday if no af. I keep getting minor cramps like shes going to come, but doesnt
 



Attached Files:







F3A3673E-7838-41B0-9C01-E51127DB4C6D.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7









49FEAB57-DEAE-49C2-8EFC-8681F9D41724.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix - Yeah I see the line as well, FX! That's like what I was seeing on mine, but yours is even better.

I'm still due for my period within a week, but I got frustrated regarding my TSH levels so I called my doc and just heard back.

My doctor wants me to call Boston IVF (after I call my insurance) to see about getting in with them. I'm a "good candidate" for formal infertility... fantastic. This is due to my previous miscarriage, cysts, thyroid, probably my weight as well... so I will be calling my insurance soon and then making an apt with Boston IVF or another clinic if it's not covered. Doc had said they could give me a better dosage of my thyroid med, but it's not guaranteed that it will help me conceive. I mean hey I've always wanted twins lolol DH and I often joke about that because we always say watch we fight to have 1 baby and we will end up with twins or triplets. So I told him once if I end up needing IVF we would most likely have twins haha. We only really wanted 1 baby, MAYBE 2, but if twins happy I'm all for it. Our bank account wont be all for it tho lol.


----------



## Nixnax

Well AF didnt arrive today either. 

Thats good that youve been offered the help Lee. Its a nightmare in the uk for fertility assistance. We have to try for a year first. This month marks a year that weve trying. Really hoping its a bfp tomorrow, or I will really throw my toys out of pram lol


----------



## needausername

Ireland fertility treatment has to be paid for. Not sure if insurance will even cover it. Saying that, way easier to get blood tests done in Ireland than uk. UK GPS are incredibly selective about what bloods they do and how often!

I wore myself out by being out with friends all day. I ended up having to take a nap when I got home at 6.30 and only woke up an hour ago. Oops!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Welcome Need!

I was shocked they&#8217;d even mention it after 6 months especially because I didn&#8217;t bring it up. She said changing my thyroid med dosage wouldn&#8217;t guarantee to help me conceive. But I&#8217;m almost 33, had a previous MC, have hypothyroid, ovarian cysts... so I guess that&#8217;s why. My friend went to the same place and said they like to get working on it ASAP when you&#8217;re in your 30s since after 35 a baby has higher risk of medical issues. I have to get a referral from my doc to give to my insurance and I have to confirm with insurance what&#8217;s covered. I know with my insurance things are usually 80% covered and I pay 20% out of pocket. That&#8217;s gonna add up, but worth it. 

My friend thinks she sees a v faint pink line on my frer today but I&#8217;m not so sure. Do have bad af cramps and pinching on left side so I had to take ibuprofen. Still feel like I&#8217;m gonna get my period tho


----------



## Stella2018

Hi ladies,

I have missed so much. 

Dream - I have my fx so hard for you. Women can get positives as much as 2 weeks after AF is due (and sometimes longer) so it's still possible. Let us know when you test again tomorrow. I really really hope this is it for you. 

Lee - Girl this sucks!! I am so sorry to see these updates; I am definatelynall for going to the doc. I don't aee any reason to wait with concerns like these. Even if AF shows I think you should go. Like you I can't habdle the "what ifs"

Welcome Need! And we all gotta take some time to have fun and relax &#128513;

Cd11. Started on thr OPKs. We're on our way to a friends party tonight so that will be fun - tomorrow is gonna be a slow day at gome before another work week. I hope I get some amazing news from you ladies this week!


----------



## Stella2018

Argh. I need to read what I write before posting. 

NIX that post abive was for you. 

Dream - Hows it going? Did you hit O yet? Jow are you feeling this cycle?

So sorry.
Also if I missed anyone, my apologies - I was been following day to day up until Wednesday or so. I am not sure if I replied to all. Xo


----------



## Stella2018

Annnd... i still didn't read first and made some weird typos. I'm done lol. I will check in tomorrow. Love you ladies. Sorry.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Is this just an indent line? Friend thinks she sees pink. Two different close up shots of the same test
 



Attached Files:







CC077208-7E76-48A4-AC00-947785E5D7C9.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 8









5B045DF6-8EF6-4EB3-8CD0-9C3BE4C94A7D.jpeg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nixnax

Lee I see pink I the 2nd pic

AFM - af got me today, 5 days late and an hour after I test bfn. Im sick and tired of this process now. Its been a year! Im visiting the docs in the next couple of weeks to ask for tests


----------



## LeeMcMee

Frers are driving me nuts! Faint faint positive or indent? I keep getting these lines :(
 



Attached Files:







2E0FEF1C-291C-46BB-9D9D-14AFB4D50950.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax - Oh man, so sorry. The late period just completely toys with your emotions eh? Hopefully you can get an appointment soon and find out what's going on.

Lee- I see pink on the close up, the second pic. FX

AFM - CD19/6DPO/6DPIUI, TWW is going well. Very relaxed and time is going by pretty quickly. Friday is just around the corner.


----------



## Stella2018

Lee -- I can't tell either!! I want to say I see something in the zoomed in picture, but I'm not sure. Have you tried again yet?

Nix -- Any update? Have you talked to the doc or tested again?

Dream -- It's good to hear that you are relaxed. That's hard to do in the TWW, but it does seem to go faster when you can get it off your mind :) I'm so excited for Friday! 

AFM, CD13. I haven't really been testing or tracking or anything this cycle so I'm probably going to keep not worrying about things this month. IDK that I needed a break, per se, but there's been a lot of other stuff to worry about right now (nothing bad). :) 

Always good to hear from you ladies and keep me posted!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Stella, AF got me in the end, 5 days late. Im CD3 now. Climbing back on that horse that just keeps bucking me off. I probably wont get to see the doc for a few weeks. Need to time it when DH can come with. 

Im going to do a full testing cycle, temps, opks the lot. I want to see whether last month was just a weird one off, or whether they are just getting longer. I really hope they arent getting longer


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - Oh no I hope they aren't getting longer... It looks like mine fluctuates 28 -32 days but I noticed this last time that, based off OPKs, I have a consistent 14 day luteal phase, I just dont always O on CD14. Maybe yours something like that? Idk if it helps dealing w longer cycles but at least you cam pinpoint AF. Ive had a couple now where she was "late" but not really... It sucks


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - I test all the time hahaha I still get the same lines, so I believe they are just the antibody strip. I can see the strip before I pee on the stick as well. Oh well. 

Nix - That sucks I'm sorry. Nothing worse than starting over... actually the TWW is worse lol but if only it would get to that positive test we are dying for.

AFM... I believe AF is coming Saturday and I've had some cramps and symptoms, so I expect it to arrive, oh well. I figure right now it's a win-win because either I get prego before my fertility apt or I have my fertility apt and they help me get prego quicker. As you ladies know, nothing is worse than not knowing WHY you can't get pregnant. My temps are just up and down and my symptoms are all over the place. I just don't know what to trust anymore since I seem to have pregnancy symptoms every month when I'm NOT pregnant, so I'm just done haha


----------



## Zoboe95

23 week bumpie!! ...can't believe how time is flying! My bestie had her baby yesterday, who is just the cutest! ...I am getting quite big now, yesterday, a boy at work said to me 'why is your tummy so big? Are you having a baby?' ....luckily he was right or there could have been trouble! He's also only 3 so can get away with it!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180725_133356.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20180718_201133.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dream143r

Zo - Looking Good!

Tested out my trigger, even though I wasn't planning to.

Tuesday, 7DPO/IUI & 8DPT = VFL
Wednesday, 8DPO/IUI & 9DPT = VVFL
Thursday, 9DPO/IUI & 10DPT = :bfn:

Now that I've got the negative, I know any lines I may see after this will be baby and not trigger. Tomorrow is 10DPO and the day I actually said I was going to start testing. I have a blood test July 31 and AF due next Wednesday - August 1st. 

I'm not feeling here nor there today. Not feeling pregnant, not feeling 'unpregnant'. Still no sore BBs yet...


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Again, I missed tons from you ladies.. It's so good to be back and reading your updates..

*Stella -* Guess you are gearing up for loads of BD, sending baby dust your way.. 

*Nix -* I am sorry for witch's arrival. I will be following your updates this cycle, and hope you get some answers to what was happening last cycle. I also had a really weird cycle before getting preggo the next, fx that is the case for you too..

*Lee -* I can only imagine how you feel, we are just so tuned to our bodies when ttcing, so we notice all the things that is happening. Hang in there, I believe you will catch that bean soon..

*Zo -* Looking nice Mama, and what's the name your bestie decided for their kiddo? I am thinking of stealing some names, lol. I can't come up with anything on my own. And how are you doing overall?

*Dream - *I am keeping my fx for that BFP, will check on your updates regularly.. Good Luck!!

AFM, I have finally had my 20 weeks scan this Tuesday, baby looked healthy, that is what matters most. And I have found out we are having a baby boy after all. He looked really active, moving all the time, I even think I caught a glimpse that he was smiling at one point, I know I know, I am probably imagining stuffs..

p.s. I am so missing you *Die*, you are the first one to guess when I conceived, even had the notion we might be having a boy.. Hope you are doing good girl, check back in soon!!


----------



## Nixnax

Stella - my LP is always 12 days. Af arrives on 13dpo. We flew back from our holiday on possible day of ovulation, I think that delayed it. And the alcohol we drank on holiday. So a couple of months temping is needed i think. 

Lee - a darn it, hope you get a BFP soon and af stays away. 

Zo - lovely bump. 

Lady - ah a boy, how fantastic. Congrats. 

Dream - good luck lovely, I have everything crossed for you. 

AFM - af is gone, its time to get tracking and BDing


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady: I'm not doing bad thanks, had a really tired and achey day today, because I'm not sleeping well, but took one day off sick and layed on the sofa most of the day, so I'm sure I'll be fine by tomorrow! ...bestie called her lo Lily-May, which won't be much help to you as you are having a boy!! ...congrats on that!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Zo - Love the growing bump!

Dream - Good luck! Hopefully you get this.

Lady - Glad to see you! Congrats on the baby boy!! I agree with you on missing Die!!

AFM... AF is due tomorrow, took a frer yesterday and BFN... all signs lead to AF I guess cuz I'm sure they wont lead to pregnant. I'm frustrated at the moment because I've been wanting to TTC since we got married 3 1/2 years ago, but DH always made up excuses to wait and come to find out recently he just wasn't ready... so then we started trying this January as you know. Anyways, I have been on and off the phone with my doctor's office, Boston IVF, and my insurance company trying to get everything squared away before my Aug 31st apt that he's going to come with me to. I just talked to him to let him know about our deductible through insurance and it sucks but we have $3k more to pay before everything will be covered. He said that we should get back to trying ourselves because he doesn't want to pay, and I get that cuz I don't either, but I said try? With our non-working bodies? OK. He doesn't understand the god damn frustration I'm going through and I want to scream! He was getting mad, so I said (almost in tear), "Well it comes down to the fact that you either want this or you don't" and he said "I do. You'll have to explain to me in person." I'm fuming. Up till now, all the fun has been taken out of baby making now. Since not getting prego in 6 months (I know I can't bitch), and now having to deal with insurance and what's covered and then a husband who only gives a shit about the cost of it and doesn't think long term. I JUST WANT A FRIGGIN CHILD! It's like he fucking forgot what the $3k remaining deductible will allow us to have. Sorry, just so pissed. This forum will probably bleep out my swears lol.


----------



## Stella2018

Zo - Lookin' good! And only a 3 yo hahaha. Adorable. I hope that you are feeling better today.

Dream - How exciting! Getting past that trigger shot is so cool - now anything can happen! Fx

Lady - A boy! Yay!! Huffington Post online does all kinda of cool lists. "most unusual names of 2017", "names losing/gaining popularity in 2018" that kind of thing. There's some interesting stuff there. 

Nix - ok that makes sense. I'm sorry for the frustrations though. Good luck this month with the temping and tracking. 

Lee - Im so sorry honey. Its really hard when you feel like you and hubby aren't on the same page. Just keep at it, I know you'll get there. Hugs. And no, it didn' bleep the curses on my end - and it shouldn't, we need to vent!! Take care of yourself. We're here for you. 

AFM. CD 17. Got a pos OPK yesterday but we haven't been BDing much. Hubby's back has been in rough shape, poor guy. But it's ok. We're going to the Renaissance Fair tomorrow and work has been busy so it's been flying by. I can't believe we're halfway through summer already!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just a quick note cuz we are headed to an amusement park today (Canobie Lake Park in NH). AF is due today, temps are still high so would be nice if this happened before my fertility appointment. Fingers crossed. This is CD31 and the longest cycle I had this year was 34 days, but AF has always come exactly 2 weeks after O day which is today. Usually it arrives in the morning. If AF comes Ill check back later. Ive had bad cramping all week, so I have a feeling she will arrive today while Im at the amusement park lol. If AF doesnt come, I have 1 frer left Ill use tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







E8F98536-EF48-4F52-9175-725BB49B27CC.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stella2018

Lee - What a way to spend your day at the amusement park lol. Have fun, girl!

Ok... Im sorry but have to vent this... Hubby and I have a very close friend we'll call Joe; we've known him since he was a teen and he hangs at our house every weekend, sometimes we loan him money etc. (his parents, who we are also close to, are retired seniors and in another state.) Joe is an awesome person now, but was a heroin addict (we spotted him pan handling outside a Home Depot once, it was awful). Anyway about 2 - 3 years ago Joe got clean and got his life together. Buuut.... Joe started using at 16 and even though he's in his late 20s now he's like a teenager in a few ot of ways. So with that mentality, last summer he meets a stripper we'll call Sparkles. Sparkles is still an active addict, moves in with him the SAME DAY and is a hot mess. Hated her, was so worried he would relapse with her. Sparkles' dad Gary gets Joe a good paying job and then, as the relationship goes south (thank god), Gary helps Sparkles find a new place and move out so Joe can break up with her. Gary and Joe still work together and are good friends. Things have gone well from there. All great. But then...
The other day Joe tells us "Gary told me that Sparkles had a baby and Gary thinks it's mine". Um... What? Joe is convinced it's her current (overlapping) boyfriend's baby. The timeline could honestly be either one. Gary wants Joe to take a paternity test and take the baby. Here's the thing that I can't get over. This baby tested positive for opiates and social services is unlikely to give it to the mother after recovery. I'm so floored. I mean, I'm not naive, I know this crap happens, but it breaks my heart. Joe is a good guy but he's not mature and he's reluctant to test. I doubt he'll test anyway unless Gary really pushes it. I don't really think it's his but it really could be and I have mixed feelings on what I hope for. But anyway it's the saddest thing I've seen in a long long time...


----------



## Nixnax

Oh wow stella, that is a mess isnt it?! That poor baby caught up in that. Breaks your heart


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - haha I checked after and my swears were still there good, as u said we deserve to vent lol the amusement park was fun but humid as hell and we all got sunburnt haha oh well I needed the color and vitamins D lol sucks for your buddy and that little baby. Sad that she did drugs while pregnant :(

AFM... AF is officially 1 day late! That hasnt happened since the first few months of TTCwhile my body was regulating after stopping BCP. May and June it has always been exactly 14 days after my O day (15 days after positive OPk). While on BCP my cycles were always regular as well and period was always to the T or on rare occasion a day late. Im sure the pills made the cycle regular tho but still. Hoping. My friend got me to use my last frer last night but bfn. Gonna pick up more this morning. DH was like I thought u just bought a ton on amazon?! I said yeah last month and theyre gone lol he said dont test everyday I said oh ok lolol ya right. The frers I dont like to keep buying but this is vital now lol temps have stayed high and are doing a slight up down pattern. Pic below.
 



Attached Files:







0AF9ED06-E8DC-49FD-A9A0-6D0D51A92032.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ladies! Look at the pic below, what do you think?! I put last nights test to show you how I had no line but now do since I know Everyone hates blue dye tests. But 10 years ago when I was pregnant I got my first positive on a blue dye so I always end up resorting back to them ha ha. I didnt have any first response. I will pick some up later. My period is now two days late.

Today is 16DPO (top) of course
 



Attached Files:







83D5D3EA-8713-4D6B-BFC9-58A1ED650FCA.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Nixnax

Hi lee, looking at your chart it looks like you may have only ovulated on cd28. Your temps are very erratic. I cant remember, did you get a positive opk? 

Im going to start opks tomorrow as Im due to ovulate this weekend (hopefully)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey Nix, did you see my picture above with the line as well? :D I got a positive OPK on the 13th (CD16) so I believe I Od on CD17 and had symptoms of it as well. AF was due 2 days ago and I got a faint line this morning and on the same test last night I had nothing. Pic was taken in the timeframe and the line is even bolder in person. Going to get more tests at lunch time and test later. When I was pregnant 10 years ago I tested 2 days after AF was due but at dinner time on a blue dye test and got a little more bolder line than this, so maybe by tonight it will be even thicker/bolder. 

I believe the reason behind my crazy temps is my anxiety. I don't sleep well. I go to bed around 11pm and I wake up at 5:30am when DH goes to work and sleep for another hour. In between 11pm and 5:30am I'm up 1-2 times to go potty and I toss and turn according to my fit bit. So I think that's why my temps are crazy. But they have stayed elevated the last few days.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Lee - gah no, I totally missed the tests doh!! Hoping you get a strong bfp. 

Yeah my sleep is like that when on lates, I get up with DH for a cuppa at 6:30 then go back to bed. 

Eek got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks Nix, I'm trying not to think too much about it in case it's nothing but it's just odd to me considering I had no line last night and AF is 2 days late. I hate how I sleep now. When I was younger I think I slept well. It's like in the last couple years I sleep like crap. I used to sleep walk when I was little sometimes and now in my older years I get night terrors (which is odd cuz usually only children get them), but I don't get them much and I mainly just toss and turn.

So since I have a second, I'll update on my 'symptoms'. I've been having AF cramps and feeling like she's coming, but she's not 2 days late which doesn't usually happen. It could also be an ovarian cyst making me late cuz I have skipped periods in the past from them. I did have pinching pains on 1 side and slightly during sex recently. But then with this faint positive today, I wonder. I'm anxious to test again and will be later on. Also started having sore boobs only when I touch them and the last few days they feel fuller. All of this could be AF symptoms as well, so I'm not getting too amped up until I get a better bfp. OH also had tons of white creamy CM today, but could also be semen from yesterday when we had sex.


----------



## LeeMcMee

WHY can't I just get a CLEAR line lol god damnit. I hate tests! The quality on here sucks, but in person and on Countdown to Pregnancy you can see lines but nothing super crazy clear :( will be testing again in the morning with FMU
 



Attached Files:







38164188_10155974584989563_7241224945915658240_n.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 14









38023554_10155974605004563_3629468349777313792_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LeeMcMee

Well!! Check out these lines below!! I still don't fully trust them until I see "Pregnant" on a digital, but this morning I took (2) different blue dye Equate tests and both gave me a little bit darker blue line than yesterday :) yesterday's tests were neat, but I was 50/50 on whether they were the start of a bfp or just blue dye tests being blue dye tests. I stuck with the blue dyes cuz they're cheaper and when I was prego 10 years ago I found out on a blue dye test after my missed AF and I it showed on a frer until like a week later or something. That pregnancy was confirmed with my doctor. Maybe my body just says nah to frers lol anywho, here are a bunch of pix lol.

The random strip is from a ClearBlue Digital that read "Not Pregnant" but had a thick light blue line when I opened it. It thinned out as the air hit it, but you could see the thick line in person. I think I have read not to open them cuz they always have lines? Or maybe that was with their OPKs? I don't know.

So you can see that (1) of the tests was a | | test and the other was a + | test. Both had the same blue color line that showed up in the 2-3 min mark. I also compared yesterday's tests to today, which is kind of hard to see in the picture (better in person), but there is a clear progression.

So I'm calling it a BFP, but cautiously until I get a thick blue line and/or a + on a digital. I will tell DH once I know for sure.

If this ends up definitely being a BFP, here are my symptoms this month:

*CD13 ~* +OPK, ewcm, CP medium/medium, dizzy, headache
*CD14 ~* ewcm, cramps, left ovary pinching, CP high/soft, fatigue, headache (I think my body tried to O here but didn't)
*CD15 ~ *Creamy CM, cramps, headache
*CD16 ~* +OPK
*CD17 ~* I believe this was O day, cramps, water cm, left ovary pinching
*1DPO ~* No symptoms
*2DPO ~* Watery CM, cramps, watery diarrhea several times @ night and not to be gross but it was like a fast hose and I don't get that unless I'm sick, CP high/firm/closed, gassy, headache, 
*3DPO ~* Watery CM, cramps, watery diarrhea all day, nausea
*4DPO ~* Took an hour long nap on the couch, diarrhea, thirsty, headache
*5DPO ~* Cramps, vivid dream last night, CP moved from high to low then high (was firm), creamy CM then ewcm mixed w/ white, diarrhea, thirsty, gassy
*6DPO ~* Watery CM, cramps, CP low/firm, diarrhea
*7DPO ~* Watery CM, cramps so bad I took ibuprofen, some pinching on left ovary area, CP so high could barely reach it, gritty/crumbly CM (wtf?), gassy
*8DPO ~* Dry CM, cramps, gritty CM again, high CP, backache, gassy, headache
*9DPO ~* Watery CM
*10DPO ~* Creamy CM, cramps
*11DPO ~* Creamy CM, cramps, had a little white ewcm, while eating dinner I didn't like the taste of the corn on the cob (which DH said was off too but he was fine with it and ate 2, I couldn't finish half of 1) and then I made myself garlic/butter rice which I love but I said that tasted gross as well and it wasn't old and DH said "do you think there is a reason your taste buds are off?" I said "I'm not sure" I think he was seeing signs before I was haha I didn't eat the rice :(, CP medium/firm, heartburn
*12DPO ~* Cramps
*13DPO ~ *Creamy CM, cramps, CP high/firm/closed, bloated, fatigue
*14DPO ~* (AF due date) Creamy CM, cramps, CP high/medium/closed, bloated, fatigue, headache
*15DPO ~* Creamy CM and 1 small bit of ewcm, cramps, CP high/firm/closed, peeing a lot, slightly tender boobs only when poking
*16DPO ~* Creamy CM, cramps, faint BFP blue dye w/ FMU in timeframe and afternoon pee, BFN before bed (probably diluted pee), tons of thick white creamy CM, CP higher/firm/closed, increased hunger, tender boobs when poked
*17DPO ~* (Today) BFP on (2) different style blue dyes & (1) BFN on ClearBlue digital but the test strip has a thick blue light line, line progression since yesterday but still thin but def blue and showed up right away in time frame, cramps, CP is medium/medium, creamy CM and dot of white ewcm, increased hunger, tender boobs when touched

What threw me off was NOT having pre-AF symptoms like sore boobs until AFTER missed AF, thick white creamy CM, and a week long of watery diarrhea which my bff said was her first sign.
 



Attached Files:







38018083_10155975995364563_8223053327319957504_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









38085045_10155975995159563_4087130435522396160_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









38136078_10155975995034563_2135624371417382912_n.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6









38200079_10155975995089563_8846575337660743680_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7









38217142_10155975853334563_5256077953464270848_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Stella2018

Hey Lee,

Honestly, there is only one (maybe two) that I think I see a line, but as you said, it could be the way these photos were uploaded - I can't really tell. I think you should go get a blood draw. That'll answer the question once and for all and they'll be able to tell you if the HCG is advancing appropriately :) FX!!!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Yeah even when I sent my pix to my friend in messenger I noticed since the site like condenses the pix down they're harder to see. I will wait a week or so and call my doc.

See below. I tweaked them a little, so hopefully you can see better now after they get uploaded. Damn websites lol. I also uploaded them to Countdown to Pregnancy and they show better on there I always find.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/?u=295685
 



Attached Files:







tweaked1.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4









tweaked2.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lee, I would discount the line on the digital, they always have a 2nd line as the pick up LH as well as HCG. I made that mistake last month. Never crack open a digital. BUT I see the lines clear as day on the others. I really hope this is it for you. Defo try and get a blood test to confirm. How exciting


----------



## LeeMcMee

Yeah I thought I had read that somewhere. After I posted that, I went on a google hunt lolol I was comparing actual negative digital strips to 'not pregnant' strips that were actually pregnant and mine in person looked just a tad lighter than those. im holding off on digital again unless I get a dark line. I so hope this is it, if not it's a super cruel joke.


----------



## LeeMcMee

I just realized you said they pick up LH as well... ahhhhh


----------



## Nixnax

Yes some pick up LH and HCG hence the line. Most people produce a small amount of LH all cycle. 

Plus digitals are far from sensitive, Id leave those alone until you get a good red line on FRER. 

I really hope this isnt a cruel trick in you. Test again in the morning with FMU and keep us posted


----------



## LeeMcMee

Yeah that was my plan, tomorrow's FMU. The other day I barely had a line and my friend, who found out she was prego last month, was like "take a digital" I said yeah how? I can barely see this line, so that wont do anything lol I explained that the digitals work with light or whatever and you need a certain thickness before it will say 'pregnant'


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey everyone! Where is everyone anyways? I feel like I'm taking over. So I'm 18DPO today, AF is 4 days late. Took another blue Equate test with FMU and a frer with the same fmu. Pix below. Another thin blue line that showed up in 1-2 minutes and a very very faint positive on the frer. So I'm beyond frustrated and I called my doc and after talking to a nurse for 20 minutes, she ordered me a blood test (that's what I called for) and was only gonna do the yes/no blood test, but after we went over my history and my frustration she ordered me an HCG levels test. I wasn't mean to HER, I was just explaining how I'm a POAS addict and been trying for 6 months. She was super helpful and knowledgeable. I'm going after work to the hospital down the road from my house and I haven't told DH yet about any of the tests or the blood work. I want to know FOR SURE before I tell him because I want it to be special. We already have turned this from fun to a 'chore' that must get done, you know? And he still thinks I need fertility treatment, although I did tell him the day that AF was due that I didn't have it yet, but he hasn't asked me anything about it. SO I want this to be a fun surprise. Cramping today. Nurse said incase I'm pregnant, drink 64 oz water a day, don't take my Xanax, and went over what pain killers not to take.

I'm so hoping this is it and I'm anxiously awaiting to hear how you all are doing. Updates ladies!!
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







38119955_10155977986659563_5918068559946186752_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11









38181991_10155977986814563_306337533069885440_n.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nixnax

Ah Lee how frustrating. All the faint lines. Good luck the blood test. Keep us updated. I get the not telling DH part until you know. When I told DH that I was late last cycle he just got al stressed and that made me stressed. Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix -* Thank you.. Have fun with the best part of ttcing!

*Zo -* Thanks! Lol, I guess I deserved that, all the same beautiful name for that lo. Hope the rest did you some good, and you are better now..

*Lee -* Thank you.. I understand frustration with insurance and all, as if we are not under enough stress, that has to be added on top of it.. 
Pinching feeling sounds good, I defo see the lines on the last two posts of yours. I think FRER just doesn't work on you, we all are so different. Continue with the other test perhaps, clearblue is it? Crossing everything for you, hope this is it!!

*Stella -* Thanks, ah, well, whatever I choose DH doesn't like it, so he can choose the name all by himself. Yeah, how the time flies, I am waiting for Fall to arrive, want to do some photoshoots with all that color!!
And that story is something, I hope everything works out for your friend..

AFM, sorry for not showing up more like I used to, I have some work deadlines, also trying to get some things done, before I become too exhausted and my third trimester starts. I have a doctors appointment next week, but nothing exciting I suppose. LO is kicking me whenever he feels like it, still I think I need to wait a number of weeks before someone else can feel that as well..


----------



## LeeMcMee

Welp, my doc called. NEGATIVE blood work, <1 hcg level. fucking negative. They want me to follow up blood work tomorrow but I have to wait till Monday because we are away tomorrow to Sunday. they said IF I'm pregnant the levels would go up, but she said 5 days after a missed period I should have a definite positive pee test by now. So I don't think I'm gonna even go on Monday. Fertility clinic Aug 31st... just balled my eyes out at work (I'm working alone today). This was the worst feeling ever. My period isn't ever late (only was in the first few months when I got off BCP) and I am cramping every god damn day and THOSE LINES!! I know they are thin, but they show up right away and look blue. This was just cruel and now I have 0 faith in my body since we had sex EVERY OTHER DAY like we were supposed to for like 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. I just don't know what to do anymore. I hope fertility treatments work for me.


----------



## Nixnax

Awww Hun Im sorry to hear this. Big hugs. I had high hopes that this would be it for you.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix - Thanks. Yeah I'm pretty pissed off now. Thank god we are going away tomorrow till Sunday. I need it.

Lady - It was the Equate (Walmart) tests I was using. ClearBlue showed no lines. That should have been my first hint. Oh well. Glad things are going well.


----------



## Stella2018

Lee, I am so sorry - I have been followingbyour pists the last few days and hoping, hoping, hoping. I really had hopes for you... Are thry thinking you have another cyst? Where are youngoing this weekend?

Lady - Our QC Manager at work is pregnant and her little man kicks all night. She can't sleep!!

Hope everyone is doing well and that we get some BFPs here soon.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - Thanks for rooting me on :) I really thought this was it considering we had sex every other day for 1-2 weeks and my AF was 8 days late. I ended up getting it yesterday. DH and I went to Old Orchard Beach, Maine Friday morning to yesterday afternoon. Usually we stay longer, but funds were just tight this year. My family goes up as well and we all stay at different places. It was rainy most of the time unfortunately, but we finally got to go to the beach yesterday morning for a little bit. Yes it may have been a cyst since I have pinching a few times on the lower left and sex was slightly uncomfortable one of the days, or it could just be my thyroid screwing everything up I'm not sure :(

So AFM... AF finally arrived yesterday, 8 days late. I'm done temping, testing, symptom spotting now. I'm done. Last month SHOULD have been it with everything we did, but it didn't happen so I obviously need assistance. Our appointment with Boston IVF is August 31st at 9am. I told my boss last week about our TTC adventures cuz he and I are good friends and I know he has been sensing some agitation in me, cuz he will jokingly mention that I'm moody at times, so I told him and he completely understood. I also wanted him to know because I will be having these appointments. I reassured him that I will be working after I have a baby some day because we need to have both of us working in order to pay our mortgage and bills. Sadly we can't afford for me to be a stay at home mom, which I would love to be :( I told him this forever ago as well cuz like I said we are buds. 

Anyways, I think I have had a short fuse with everyone lately and I feel bad. Do you guys, who have yet to get pregnant, find that that happens with you as well?

Here are a few pix from vacation. I haven't uploaded all the pix yet, so this is just a few randoms lol. The ferris wheel one is a view from the back porch of the apartment building we stayed at. You can see the ocean behind it. Another pic is of a desert in Maine haha what?! This isn't even by the beach... apparently bad farming practices ruined the land.
 



Attached Files:







38405172_10155983093014563_2432010443787599872_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1









38405220_10155985317279563_8212953716018380800_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 0









38405492_10155985321189563_4308244483020947456_n.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Lee, Im sorry af got you. It was very cruel to you this month. I get very angry and vexed at everyone. With my af being 5 days last cycle I cried so hard when it arrived. I wouldnt speak to anyone. It takes its toll on us women for sure and our men never understand. Thats why this site is amazing, we can talk to each other and everyone on here understands our woes. Im on cycle #14 now and feel no closer whatsoever


----------



## Dream143r

I totally hear that Nix. I actually called in sick CD1 of my July period. It was just too hard. I couldn't face the world.

Since I took my progesterone all the way through 14DPO AF took a little while longer to come. Now we're onwards and upwards to the next cycle. Lucky number 17 right?

DH and I met with the RE this morning to review last cycles results that ended in yet another BFN. What I didn't know about cycle 16 was that I actually had 2 decent sized follicles on my right side on Day 10 (15mm and 16mm) that dissolved or vanished and didn't mature. Leaving me with only the 1 that matured and ovulated.

What he also shared with us was a concern for my FSH level on my baselines. In May it was 9 and in July it was 10. He said for someone young like me (under 35) he expects this number much lower around 4 or 5. A higher FSH level is suggesting my body is working harder than 'normal' to tell the ovaries to grow the follicles. He said that because I'm still getting many smaller immature follicles on both sides each cycle that the issue is likely not quantity but quality. To aid in improving egg quality he suggested I see a fertility specific naturopath to help with my overall health and well-being. I stopped going to my naturopath a few months ago now. My benefits had run out and I had been seeing her for about 8 months with no pregnancy so I kind of gave up. My doc said it's certainly not required but recommended I see 1 of the couple that he suggested. (My old naturopath didn't specialize in fertility). I've made an initial appointment to see one of the ND's he suggested for Friday morning. He suggested DH see a ND as well. I haven't got a chance to speak to him about it as we had to rush off to work right after our appt. So I'll have to see tonight how he feels about going to one. He suggested the ND for DH as well because of his fluctuating SA results. Sometimes their perfectly amazing and other times not so much.

Anyhoo - the high FSH is the main driving factor for him changing my protocol for IUI #3. He's really aiming for multiple follicles since we didn't get that with the letrozole. So I'll be taking Puregon injectables 75iu per day starting tomorrow CD3 until they tell me to stop. He didn't think another letrozole cycle would get us different results, so we're moving on. I wasn't expecting this at all. I didn't know what action he would take but injectables never really crossed my mind. It kind of seems a little aggressive but at the same time, its been 16 cycles and we haven't had a single pregnancy...Aggression is hopefully what we need.

I'll go in tomorrow morning at 630am for my CD3 baselines blood and ultrasound. The nurse will give me a crash course on how to use the Puregon cartridge. Then call me in the afternoon with the go ahead on when to start.

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Nixnax

Dream I did the same! I called in work sick for 2 days! My DH didnt understand why. But after 3/4 days I peeked up again and he commented saying that I seem Normal again now. Men eh?!

Wow that is a lot to go through. I really hope you catch soon lovely. Injections sound a bit scary. 

I think my DH is changing his mind on the baby front. When I was late last month he looked petrified. We had a bit of a drunken conversation the other day about kids but I dont remember it! Typical! But I do remember saying that we need to be on the same page and feel the same. I really think hes going off the idea but Im scared to death to bring it up again. 

Part of me thinks that hes struggling because he cant do his thing to make a baby and maybe hes just thinking whats the point. I dont know. We will have to approach the conversation soon. I do want kids and if hes changing his mind for real then well have to rethink everything. I think hes just scared or not feeling worthy but well see


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies,

Lee - first off, I am so happy you were able to take a break and have a lovely day out with your husband. Those pictures are stunning. The butterfly is stunning. I hope it helped?
I am sorry AF arrived but that is so wonderful that you're so close with your boss. When you start fertility treatments he will have your back &#128512; I really hope you are feeling better.
And no... I don't get snippy (except around AF lol). I am disappointed when I see neg PTs but I am okay with them. For now. I feel badly because I see how passionate you ladies are and I just want so so so badly for you to get your BFP. But we're still in kinda more of the NTNP mindset which probably helps. It just makes me root for you guys so hard. 

Nix - You're probably right that DH is feeling down. You guys are on the same page, it's just much harder when neither one is feeling like they're in an optimistic place, you know? Definately talk - remember that you are a support team, too. Good luck. You guys have got this.

Dream - Gosh, girl, that all seems kind of overwhelming but it's progress! If I can find it again I will send you the address but there is a fertility naturopath out there with a massive blog. I know one of her biggest things is Fish Oil - I assume for the Omegas. Are you starting to feel more optimistic with your doc figuring things out? 

AFM. CD28 so est AF at Thursday. I've been feeling her niggling about since Saturday/Sunday so I know shes coming. Usually I feel on the day of after she arrives but it's not unheard of for the pains to come around earlier. Gonna be a bloody one lol. Oh well. Were going to the Gulf Coast at the start of September so it might be a good thing anyway since zika has popped up around there. 

Im so sorry so many here are having such a hard time lately. I wish I could do more. I do have FX for everyone! Don't loose hope!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* My LO is starting a similar trend as your colleague's, he gets super active at night. I don't want to complain yet, those kicks are what keeping me sane these day, telling me that he is doing okay. Otherwise, it's just too long of a wait to hear his heartbeat, once every month.
Good thing you have a vacation coming up!! Hope the witch stays away from you tomorrow..

*Lee -* Nice pics, I am glad you went out, hope that took away some of the stress.. I remember I was driving back last October from another city (work tour, we stayed overnight, I even packed tests just in case, woke up to CD1) and couldn't stop myself from crying. My friend took over the driving task, luckily, it is just way too hard to handle the disappointment..

*Dream -* Your appointment with your RE is definitely very informative, it certainly says a lot about what should be the immediate course of action, praying for your miracle too!!

*Nix -* It is hard on them too, they just don't talk about it often enough I guess. Like you think, you just need to talk to him and share how you are both feeling.. As Stella said, you are a team!

AFM, no new updates really, finally started to have a tiny bump, people are starting to notice. I have already shared with family and friends of course.. Have the regular checkup tomorrow, lets see how that goes.. I am really concerned about my weight gain, I feel like I am not gaining much, I will talk to my midwife about it tomorrow. Trying to eat healthy and all, but I think I am supposed to gain 12 or 13 lbs by now, but I have only gained half of that..


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, youre right we are a team, a pretty darn good one most of the time. Well get through this stage, Im sure of it. 

Lady - Im sure the weight will arrive when your little starts doubling in size towards the end, enjoy this part whilst you can. My poor looks 9 month pregnant and shes only 7. Im not sure she can get much bigger. Shes also having a boy, it will come out the size of a toddler at this rate


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix -* Thanks, hope I start to catch up soon.. And fx for your BFP!!

AFM, I just got back from my appointment. Midwife is a little concerned about my daily protein intake apparently, we talked about trying some protein powder this month, since, my daily meal plan right now might not be sufficient and I am like that kiddo who doesn't want anything to do with egg/milk :nope: By next month if I gain 5 lbs more that would be okay, she told me. Time to take more care of myself I guess!! And two eggs a day, yum! :shrug:


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - Did you guys chat? 

Lady - Great to hear from you! Can you mix those eggs in w something yummy? Make a few breakfast burritos and freeze them! (plus then you won't smell the egg when you reheat)

I just read a story that a woman in India git pregnant (IVF) and had her fiest baby at 72. Husband was 80. Can you believe that?


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Stella, no we havent spoke yet. Ill attack that problem over the weekend. Wow that is old. The poor childs parents will die whilst its still very young. 

Lady - I can gain 5lbs just eating a pizza. Hope you manage to find something that works for you.

AFM Im 7dpo today and just plodding on. Im not really feeling anything other than normal


----------



## Dream143r

"I can gain 5lbs just eating a pizza. Hope you manage to find something that works for you." LOL Me too!

CD5 - Zzzz snoozefest over here until my next monitoring day, CD7 (Sunday). Just taking my evening shots and waiting.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all, sorry I've been MIA this week. I started eating well on Monday and it has me drained and full of headaches now lolol it's cuz my body is basically going through a sugar detox. I lost 2-3 lbs though :) and I don't feel as bloated. I also just have been blah of course mentally, but at the same time by this point now I'm not even disappointed.... I'm just kinda like well if it happens it happens.

And yes him and I both needed that lil 3 day vacation together. We are also anxiously looking forward to a longer vacation starting next Friday in the white mountains in New Hampshire. He goes Friday to Friday and I go Friday to Wednesday. He stays up longer with his family. I come home really cuz I miss our pup LOL 

Nix - When your AF was 5 days late I really thought that was it for you as well, so I thought of you when mine was 8 days late and how cruel it is. It's definitely nice to have you all to vent to. I'm shocked to hear that your DH is possibly changing his mind, but maybe it's the stress cuz I find myself sometimes saying "Is this even worth it? What if this never happens? What's wrong with my body?" it takes it's toll on us all.

Dream - FX for you. I read all those updates and hoping this is your month.

Stella - You're too kind, thank you :) we def needed the 3 day vacation and looking forward to another longer vacation in a week. I can see now you'd be less stressed out while NTNP and I think that's where I'm at now. I exhausted myself physically and mentally worrying about getting pregnant since January and I know it's cuz I'm nervous about my age (almost 33), but now it's like well I can't do anything about this and I just have to let my body do what it wants and see what the IVF clinic can do. I have bad anxiety and part of it is being out of control of a situation... I panic. So I think that I worked myself up insanely because of not being in control of this who ordeal. But now I'm more calm about it since I don't have control of anything and I know that now. I think if I were in my 70s I'd be too tired for a baby lol do you think they were trying for 40 years? haha my mom got pregnant with me at 38, had me at 39, so I always think well maybe I have some hope lol I have 2 older sisters that she had in her 20s.

Lady - Thanks, him and I needed the mini vacation for sure. Will you eventually share your bump here?!

AFM, I don't even know what CD I am haha let me check... CD6 but I'm not going to test with OPKs I don't think... or maybe for the IVF clinic's sake cuz they may ask how this month went. Oi. I haven't temped or done anything. Just waiting for my IVF clinic first meeting on the 31st.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi ladies,

Nix - Yeah I thought it was nuts lol. But the heart wants what the heart wants &#128524; I hope your chat this weekend goes well. Thinking of you both and hoping for the best. 

Dream - I'm so excited to see where this cycle takes you. How are the shots going? Any side effects or anything? I don't know much aboit them but I hear they can be painful. I certainly hope not. Keep us posted!

Lee - We are using OPKs and timing, but no temping, no symptom spotting (I can associate everything to something that's happened before so nothing is "unique" haha). I just mark when AF is due based on O and set a test date for the weekend after, however long that may be. No talking about it or googling it etc.
My heart really broke for you this last cycle so I hope this one goes better. Just focus on that IVF/RE appt date -and I understand, trying to recognize and let go of whats beyond your control is hard. I've been sober almost 10years and that's a big one in AA - it's still so hard. I am thinking of you and glad to see you feeling better this week. Btw congrats on cutting out sugar, girl, that is HARD. You are an impressive lady. 

AFM. CD 32. 16dpo. Test day is tomorrow. Boobs hurt but so far, aside from normal PMS cramping, no sign. We even BDd last night to jump start but it didn't work. So will keep you posted but not feeling that "this is it!" feeling so we shall see. Anyway. Gotta go do some birthday shopping and will check in later. Hope you ladies all have a wonderful weekend and do something fun!!


----------



## Nixnax

Stella - we didnt need the talk. He came home last night and poured his heart out saying that he does want this, and that hes joined an online forum to help him with his issues. I didnt even prompt him. This is a big step for him. Im so glad, I didnt want to have that chat. 

You go all the way to 16dpo. Oh my days that must be torture. Just having to get to 12DPO is torture enough to me


----------



## Stella2018

Nix - I am so happy to hear that. And he went tona forum himself says he means it. I am so happy for you guys. (And no that chat would've sucked haha.)

And I only made it to 16 dpo because 1) it was my MILs big 50th bday weekend (yay!) and I reallybwanted tonfocus on her and that. But also 2) I started to panic about testing... I guess now I know why...


----------



## Nixnax

Omg omg omg congratulations hun, this is fantastic news. Im made up for you


----------



## Zoboe95

I have been totally mia recently, been super busy, but I am popping in and reading when I can! ...25 weeks gone and all happy and healthy over here, little one is still a right wriggler, never stops! ...massive congrats Stella! ...hope pregnancy treats you well and the first trimester isn't too long and evil!!


----------



## Stella2018

Nox - Thank you so much!!

Zo - I am so glad things are going well. You're halfway there! (well... More than)
And thank you!


----------



## Dream143r

STELLA!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

I go for monitoring again tomorrow morning CD9. Shots have been fine so far, they're relatively painless. What sucks is I've come down with a flu. Stuffy nose, sore throat and nasty cough. Yucky!


----------



## Nixnax

My temp has started dropping ready for AF boooo


----------



## Dream143r

Nix - Grrrrrr! Sorry to hear. I'm not one for giving false hope but you're still above coverline...

AFM: Went in for monitoring this morning I have a 12mm and 17mm. I have to wait to hear back from the nurse on next steps but she suspects the doc will want me to go back tomorrow.


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - Ugh, that sucks, I hope you feel better soon. At least you got two strong looking ones coming in!! That's great. 
And thank you! 

Nix - Boooo&#8230; but maybe not.

AFM. Hubby cried and is just over the moon. It still feels unreal, like I am talking about someone else lol. I told my sister yesterday and she burst into tears. It's a very surreal couple of days.

Meanwhile, I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around a little bit, I really, really want to see your BFPs come in :)


----------



## Nixnax

Dream this is true, its not over yet, but I think I just become accustomed to it not going my way. Tomorrows temp will tell all. Good luck with the next part of this cycle journey 

Stella of course you can stay, we want to see bump progress pics now. Bless your hubby for crying. Mine will probably pooh himself for a couple of days. Hes like that. He bought a new car the other day, then felt guilty for spending the money, now he loves it. Hes odd lol.


----------



## CanadianMoose

I'm glad you had good news Stella, and enjoy the surreal and amazing feeling of pregnancy.

Just had to say something for you and wish you luck.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey moose hope youre well? 

Temp dropped again today, still just above the cover line but only just. Just waiting on AF now, then onto cycle 14/15. Ive lost count


----------



## Dream143r

Baby Dust for this cycle Nix :dust:

CD11 for me today. Scan this morning showed a 14mm and a 20mm follicle. I'm pretty sure the nurse will call me this afternoon to trigger tonight and IUI tomorrow. Lining looking really good at 10 (best it's been so far). I was really hoping that 14mm would get up to 18mm which is considered mature. I guess it's still possible between now and actual O time. FX

Sleep walking this morning and completely forgot to temp, just went straight in the shower. Oh well, my temps won't count for much this cycle since I had the flu, just now getting over it a little.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Can't believe I'm late to this party! Congratulations dear, so so happy for you and wish you happy and healthy 9 months! When are you going to have your first appointment?? Its all so exciting!!!!! And of course be here, I really want to be part of your whole journey..

*Nix -* Thanks, Nix. I am still trying to eat healthy, changed to prenatal multivitamin from just taking Folic Acid.. Think all these are helping..
I am so glad that you and your DH are back on the same page and you didn't even need to initiate the chat.. And as we say, you are not out until the witch shows, so keeping my fx..

*Zo -* Good to see you back and doing well hun. You are getting close to third trimester.. How is your LO doing? I feel like mine is going to be really good at kung fu, lol.

*Lee -* Wonderful that you have a longer vacation coming up, have fun!! On pix, I am not sure, I am not that good at selfies, took some really bad ones and decided those are just good enough for me, haha. And DH is not around to help me with this..

*Dream -* I really wish pizza worked on me too.. BTW flu sucks!! Hope you are much better now.. I am rooting for you, good luck with the IUI..

*Moose -* Good to see you!

AFM, no new updates really.. second trimester is comparatively the best one I think so far, LO is getting better with his Kung Fu. My next appointment is in the first week of September, they will do blood work again (Yikes!).. 
We are having a thunderstorm here today, much needed I would say.. Hope you ladies have a wonderful rest of the week ..


----------



## Zoboe95

Lo is all good thanks Lady, I definitely have a kick boxer too! ...she's getting pretty big now, but im not that big, so I feel every movement! At this funny stage where some days I feel like there is so much to do, and so little time, and other days, I just want to sit and do nothing at all! ...very nearly at 3rd tri now, which is pretty scary!! How are you and lo?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180816_212838.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dream143r

Zo - looking good! 

I triggered last night IUI today at noon. Wish me luck.


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - GOOD LUCK!!! Does the TWW start today, then?

Moose - It is great to hear from you! I hope you are doing well. 

Nix - Still have my fingers crossed for you. Hope silence is good news!

Lady - Thank you! I have not scheduled the first appointment yet Just kind of sat on the news this week and let it sink. I will probably schedule tomorrow; my insurer likes to get you in at 7 weeks for a dating u/s so will need to do that soon. 
And how exciting on the second tri :) :) 

Zo - It's hard to tell if you're running out of time or right on track, haha. Good luck and I love the bumpie pics.

AFM. Not much to report right now, just trying to figure out what comes next lol.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just checking in quick before bed. Just got up to the white mountains of New Hampshire a few hours ago (it&#8217;s now 1:15am lol) and will write when I&#8217;m back Wednesday night. No updates but tons of ewcm and supposed to be fertile this weekend but I haven&#8217;t taken any opks or temps. Trying not to think of anything and just see what happens. Fertility appt soon.

And STELLA holy shit!! Haha omg congrats that&#8217;s amazing and you BETTER stick around!! So happy for you :) :)


----------



## Nixnax

Awwwww zo, I love your bumpie pics. Sooo pretty. 

Stella - ah AF got me on 12DPO. I wasnt very upset about it. I think Im just used to it now. Plus I could see my temp declining, so I was prepared. I may continue temping, to avoid harsh disappointment. 

Lee, hope youve been getting busy this weekend. I shall be fertile next weekend. Its easier when it covers a weekend as DH and I are always shattered after work .


----------



## Dream143r

3dpo wait wait wait. I'm going to test out my trigger this cycle. Helps to pass the time. Pics are from 2, 3 & 4 days past trigger, top to bottom.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-08-20 at 10.01.50 AM (1).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1









WhatsApp Image 2018-08-20 at 10.01.50 AM.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stella2018

Lee - Thank you!! Yes we're very excited. I hope you are enjoying your trip and getting to relax. 

Nix - It's definately easier when it comes on the weekend. Plus you can BD a million times and not worry about being tired or working etc lol. 

Dream - Whats the difference in the two sets of tests? Just the brand? It's interesting that one is so much darker. 

AFM. Had some cramping so doc had us come in early for a visit today. Everything looks really good - can see a healthy sac that measured 5 w 6d. Blood draw to check hormones but no meanwhile alarms - doc said even painful cramps can be totally normal. In my case its probably trapped gas haha, so need to lay off any greasy or gassy foods which sucks because I LOVE Mexican. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well. It seems like there is more optimism going around so I hope it sticks.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Zo -* you're looking great!! And I hear you, I feel almost same these days. Had some bad days with migraine though.. LO is loving his kickboxing and somersaulting routine I would say.. I am worried about 3rd trim too, that's why I'm enjoying as much as I can in this one. Hopefully it will go easy on both of us !!

*Nix -* Weekend is always good, glad your fertile days agreed with that this cycle.. GL!!

*Dream -* Same question as Stella, one brand has darker lines. Does it mean anything? All the same, got fx for you!!

*Lee -* Hope you are having loads of fun, and after you get back another fun weekend to look forward to.. Waiting for couple of snaps from your trip, like you usually post..

*Stella -* Doesn't it feel good to know everything is perfectly alright? Ah, I remember my bloated stomach, the good part is that somehow made me look a lil pregnant, lol. I can't wait for you to hear his/her heartbeat!!

AFM, I am 23+ weeks now, LO loves moving around specially at night.. Have a dentist appointment next week, that's about all the updates I have right now.
Okay, I thought I would ask you ladies, if you have time, perhaps suggest me one (or more?!?) of your favorite baby boy name that starts with "t". It would be fun, I have just two so far that I like, but DH isn't going for it..


----------



## Dream143r

Lady_Alysanne - boo for the dentist lol. I hate going. I had an appointment yesterday though. It's never as dramatic as I make it out to be lol. I love the names Tyler and Tristan. If we have a boy I will try to convince my DH to name him Tyler. He won't go for Tristan cause I have an ex by that name - it would be completely unrelated though I just like the name.

Stella - yea its 2 different brands. The darker/wider ones are a Canadian Ultra Sensitive brand that are supposed to detect a low as 10miu. The other ones are Wondfos which from what I've seen in my own experience and other women is that they take quite some time to show positive. Def not as sensitive as other brands.

Today is 5DPO/IUI and 6 days past trigger. My HCG tests are faint but both still positive.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-08-22 at 8.28.45 AM.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dream -* Exactly.. I hate going too.. And, thanks for the name suggestions! Tristan is on my list too, along with Theo. DH wants options.. I would have totally suggested Tyler to him to see if he likes it, but I don't wanna take away your favorite..

Those lines are getting faint now, difficult to see on screen.. Fx for reappearance of those lines next week.. Baby dust to you!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just popping in to say hi, as it's been a while! Another TWW is upon me. 4 DPO!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies. Im just gearing up to ovulate this weekend. Im getting 2 lots of bloods done this cycle to check hormone levels. Good luck all. 

Love the names flying around. Choosing names is so hard. I like Daniel for boy and Eva or darcy for a girl


----------



## CanadianMoose

I know some ladies asked how I was doing and I didn't want to be a downer. However, I think I will be MIA or just leave for a while because I have no shot now. I've been having cases of Sciatica or Meralgia paraesthetica so now I get to have extensive treatment and this probably will shoot any chances out the door for the rest of the year. Anyways, hope the expecting Mama's have a great and safe labor and I wish you all the luck and love.


----------



## Nixnax

Oh moose Im so sorry to hear that. I hope you recover soon and we see you back on here. Ill most likely still be TTC lol. Good luck with your recovery hun xx


----------



## LeeMcMee

I will try and get on my computer tonight at home, but for now here are some pix :) Lady it's funny cuz I was gonna drop some pix off and saw that you mentioned me posting some haha :) you know me well! I was back to work today and leading work in 5 min.

The group pic is me, DH, and our identical twin nieces (15) who were with us from NY. They were naturally conceived twins.
 



Attached Files:







39526374_10156021664359563_7366245542617153536_n.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 7









39585419_10156021665889563_9164958548893892608_n.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 2









39629915_10156021766329563_2905027063385686016_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2









39810802_10156023872159563_5009900688734420992_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1









39810806_10156021661494563_5535069537134706688_n.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - I forget if I mentioned this before, but you better stick around! haha I'm just going back and catching up on posts.

Moose - I don't know if you will read this, but I understand. I have been MIA since it's been almost 9 months now and no luck for me. It's mentally exhausting.

Nix - Sadly we didn't do too much BDing since I have just been trying not to think about TTC. We only BD a couple times around O (if I even O). Hopefully since I wasn't into TTC this month it will magically happen lol ya right.

Lady A - Late reply, but I do hope we will be able to see some bump pix eventually! Love seeing the progress. With being pregnant at the dentist, what are some things you CAN'T get done? Like, can you use novacain? And boy T names hmmm... I once knew a Tate/Tait, Trevor, my cousin's FULL name is Ty, Trenton, always liked Taylor, Todd, Tage, Trigg, Tavin.

Dream - I'm so confused, at 3DPO you got positive pregnancy tests?!

Zoboe - Love the bump!!

Lady V - Hello! Been wondering what you've been up to. Good luck!

AFM... I haven't been keeping track of anything and even had to check to see when my AF is due (due 9/6), and I wasn't going to pee on anything lol but I needed to pee on something so I did 1 OPK around the time my app thought I'm Oing, but negative. I don't even know if I O. I had ewcm, but I had that in previous months as well.

I have my fertility clinic apt this Friday at 9am and I'm going alone. DH was going to come with me, but we were away on vacation last week and I think he doesn't want to get his boss mad by taking the day. He works around 6am - 2pm so it would be pointless for him to go into work after. Anyways, they had us fill out our medical info on their online portal so we finished all that up. He said he will do any tests they want though, of course. If I look at my app, I'm CD23 and I was supposed to O around a week ago and AF is due on Sept 6th as I mentioned. My birthday is a week after AF is due, so a BFP sure would be nice. DH's bday is this Saturday. Anywho, that's it over this way. Just not trying this month cuz I'm mentally exhausted and just anxious to hear what the fertility doc says. FX for all!


----------



## Dream143r

Lee - Yes, because I did IUI. I had a trigger shot of HCG the day before the IUI procedure. This helps the docs time the insemination correctly.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ohhhhhh gotcha! So when are we allowed to say congrats? haha I don't know the timeframe with IUI and all that.


----------



## Nixnax

The one month that in having blood tests I think my body goes and ovulates 2/3 days early. I actually had EWCM properly for the first time on Thursday, then had ovulation pain on Saturday (CD11). Supposed to have my bloody test on 7DPO buts its now booked for 10DPO! I think Im going to cancel the bloods this cycle and start again next month. With doing the CD3 first. I also missed a temp on Sunday so Im not 100% I did ovulate. Ill see what FF says in a day or two but I suspect my bloods will need to be cancelled. Really annoyed. But stoked that I actually got EWCM. It was just for one day on CD9, but there was LOADS of it


----------



## LadyVictoria

Lee - Thank you! Just trying not to go too crazy and be less TTC obsessed. I'm 9DPO and kinda getting the itch to test, but plan to hold out until Thursday morning (12DPO). I hope your appointment goes well. Maybe you'll have some birthday luck this cycle :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix -* Daniel is such a cute name, DH is set on naming our baby boy with a name that starts with 't'. If we end up finding nothing that sounds right for our LO, we may have to relax the conditions. I love ethan, jace, adrian, sadly none of these start with 't'. 
Our body has its own mind, doesn't it? It could be frustrating, lets just concentrate on good things.. loads of ewcm is good, and well all it takes is one day, right? :hugs: When will you decide about blood work? 

*Dream -* Haven't heard from you lately, any update??

*Moose -* I am so sorry dear, :hugs: hope you recover soon.. sending positive vibes for you..

*Lee -* Those pics are great! I would love to share some bump pics eventually with you ladies.. The dentist appointment is just a general one, recommended by my midwife. You know, since, pregnancy can increase the risk of dental health. Thanks a bunch for your name suggestions, I shared some of these to DH. We are still deciding.. Good luck with your Friday appointment, let us know how it went.. What are your plans for your DHs birthday??

*LadyV -* Hi! GL this cycle, do share when you start to test..

AFM, it has been pretty uneventful past few days, unless I count that acnes started to show again :cry: Trying to balance everything: healthy meals, work, exercise, proper rest, but I don't think I am succeeding at that :nope: Have my regular doctors appointment next week, that's about it for me I guess. 
One of my cousin is also ttcing, this cycle she is 3 days late (2nd IUI), no BFP yet, keeping my fx for her!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Had a bit of spotting and blood today, so tiny like a thumb tack. Think I'm ovulating early. Now my belly and tits are on fire. WTH is going on...


----------



## Nixnax

Moose I had the same at CD9. Confused the hell out of me. 

Lady - Im going to have the test on Tuesday. Ive tested putting a fake temp in ff and it says I ovulated cd13. Im convinced it was CD11 but the blood test will give me more info


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ok sry if tmi, graphic warning

Spoiler


Ok got a mystery now, this morning after my shower and went to the drugs store for some things I came back home to this. We had sex last night but it didn't hurt and we didn't go too ham so WTH? Also, my breasts were swollen and on fire and my belly was feeling warm. This is a weird one, never have I had rubber cement cm before and that was tinge with blood like this...it was a bitch to wash out!


----------



## Nixnax

Hmmm that looks almost IB like. Did you have a Norma AF? Id be tempted to test to rule it in or out. 

I had very light pink spotting on CD9 and 10 but not that much. What CD are you on?


----------



## Dream143r

12DPO/IUI - BFN 
Happy Birthday to me. (insert sarcastic voice here)


----------



## Nixnax

Oh this makes me sad, big hugs dream


----------



## CanadianMoose

Nixnax said:


> Hmmm that looks almost IB like. Did you have a Norma AF? Id be tempted to test to rule it in or out.
> 
> I had very light pink spotting on CD9 and 10 but not that much. What CD are you on?

Day 13, app says this weekend I'm supposed to O. Still bleeding only it's a bit more and still that glue consistency. Thinking it my be a cyst rupture or something I'm in more pain than usual for Oing but not enough to worry me. Also, been tired as hell, so maybe I'm just Oing hard and early. Thinking you and I have the same O blood nixx, and it was a bit short for a period but heavy 2 days and cramping and liquid as hell. Thanks for the reply.

Dream, I feel ya girl that was me this year...except I had full blown AF near the night of my B-day. Hugs for you girl and fuck AF.


----------



## Nixnax

It could very well be a cyst. I hope not though. It propbaby is just ovulation blood, keeping you on your toes. Freaks you out though doesnt it?!


----------



## Zoboe95

Just popping past to say hi! I'm reading every post that you guys write, and sending all the positive vibes I can!! ...I have killer back ache this morning, but hopefully it will ease off when I get moving!

Need some opinions from you lovely ladies! ...we've been thinking about names, and have a few firm favourites. (Not many people know these yet) ...so the surname will be Jones, and our favourite first names are Erin, Imogen and Sophie. At the moment I'm swaying towards Erin, but am open to other ideas. It was really hard to get some names together because I have an absolutely huge family, and don't want her to have the same name as someone in my family! I also work in a nursery, so end up linking names with characters there! 

We have been struggling with middle name ideas too, but last night oh suggested we use my mums first name, which is Lindsey. How do you think Erin Lindsey Jones sounds? Does it sound funny because they are both two syllables, or am I thinking about this waaaayyy too deeply?! 

This is a bit of a way off post, but I thought you may be able to help us make some decisions!!


----------



## Dream143r

Zoboe95 - good to hear from you. Out of the 3 I like Erin the best also. However, not really with the Lindsey. If you're going with that middle name (which I really like the idea of naming after you mom) then I think Imogen flows best with it.

AFM I haven't tested since Wednesday my birthday BFN at 12DPO/IUI. I'm pretty sure I'm just waiting for AF at this point. I'm just going to monitor my temp and if it stays high and I get a vibe I'll test again. My next RE appointment is September 6th. If AF is coming she will def be here by there so we can see what's next for us. Originally he said he would try 3 IUIs then recommend we move on to IVF. So I'm bracing for that impact.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey everyone, I have to read and catch up but I'm leaving work shortly and wanted to update you guys because I had my first fertility apt today :) I'm feeling better now, PLUS I actually just had spotting BUT I'm not letting myself get excited and I'm acting as if it's an early period just in case. I'm not going through that shit again.

I wont give full blown details cuz I know some of you go to a fertility clinic so you know the deal.

-My period is due next week..
-CD1: Call them to schedule an apt for blood work
-CD3: My blood work, vaginal ultrasound w/ follicle count, urine test, clomid challenge test
-CD5 - CD12: (HSG) Xray of uterus/tubes; (SIS) Saline infusion sonography; diagnostic hysteroscopy; hycosy
-DH will get semen analysis & blood work

-Looks like they think I COULD end up high risk when prego due to my health history, blah. We will see.
-I have to contact Boston Maternal Fetal Medicine since I'm on meds for high cholesterol that I'll need to stop once I'm prego.

Also, I'm not going to get excited over this but AF due in 4 days and just had this... just noting it here just in case. Sorry I don't know how to cover the photo since it's TMI :(
 



Attached Files:







40464811_256157335236646_368972230853394432_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nixnax

Ooo I hope thats IB Lee. Fingers crossed. 

Im having my bloods done on Tuesday, although I think they will be 2 days late, so I dont think theyll be accurate. Im 7DPO today (I think) my boobs are killing me but I think thats from lying on a surfboard yesterday. 

Zo - I agree with dream on the names. Lovely names all of them.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies!

Lee - That looks very promising! I am so excited that you're finally in your fertility clinic and have started treatments. Why do they figure high risk pregnancy? Is it because of the previous mc? My friend lost her first baby so they considered her high risk but when she did get pregnant again everything sailed along swimmingly. If that's the case don't let it freak you out too much. It's only precautionary. 

Dream - I have my fx for you. Are you ok so far?

Zo - I am partial to Erin... But that's my name lol. Erins are very cool people. Erin Lindsey is very pretty but I also like Erin Imogen. What does hubby think?

Canadian - I have heard of bloody O and it seems consistent with that. Could you have popped more than one follicle? Maybe the extra could have made it a bloodier and I definately dont think it would hurt if that was the case. I have never had a cyst, would BD hurt if it was a cyst?

Nix - Surfing! Fun! And I hope that's not why the ladies hurt. 

Lady A - How are you feeling?

Lady V - Great to hear from you!

I am sorry if I missed anyone. It does sound like there's a lot going on around here and things are moving and shaking. I have my fx for everyone. 

OK so we're at the beach house for the next couple of days. Hubby and I were out in the water and saw my FIL *very* dramatically thrashing and crawling onto the shore a little ways down. Like in a movie where someone makes it to the deserted island and drags themselves ashore, pounding hands into the sand and dragging. My MIL was just walking in behind him. He and my MIL play games and we thought they were playing ship wreck but then my MIL kept looking at his foot and motioning us a pinching sign. So we thought, "crab? 
Seriously? C'mon Dad lol". Well. No. Turns out he was stung by a sting ray! He's at the ER now for a tetanus shot, antibiotics and an xray (he is totally fine) and I keep giggling about "they're playing shipwreck". Aw. Poor guy. But he's already ready to get back in the water hahaha.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all, don&#8217;t have time to write but apparently I now spot before my periods because AF came today, but now I can get my labs done with the fertility clinic to see what&#8217;s up :)


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha Stella, thats a brill story. Poor FIL that must have been painful. 

Lee - Im sorry AF got you. Hopefully youll get some movement soon


----------



## Dream143r

CD1


----------



## Nixnax

Oh dream Im so sorry to see this. Have they said how my IUIs you have?


----------



## LeeMcMee

Lady V - Any updates? Looks like you'd be 17DPO today. FX it's good updates!

Lady A - Thanks! Very much enjoyed our vacation and looking forward to a week long vacation in Feb at the same place, but this time to snowboard (or not snowboard if I'm pregnant). That time will mark 1 year since we started trying. I was always curious if you can still get fillings done while pregnant cuz I always have fillings even though I take super good care of my teeth :( but I will gladly wait till after prego if needed. You're welcome! Some of the names I had in my head and some were online. For DH's bday his family came over and we went to dinner then had cake and ice cream at home along with presents. Got him some shirts (Metallica and Slayer cuz he's a metal guy) and some trinkets. It was a fun day!

Dream - Poop!! So sorry :( FX that IVF will be the way to go! My cousin did it and had twins and I might end up doing it as well.

Moose - So strange and I've noticed that my body now gets spotting the day before my AF, which never happened before. Our bodies playing new tricks on us is cruel, so I hope this one is good news for you and glad to have you back.

Zoboe - I love Erin Lindsey Jones! It sounds perfect!

Stella - Thanks! I'm glad to finally have the ball rolling... almost 8 months later. They wouldn't really say why they think I'd be high risk, but I believe it's because of my thyroid, high cholesterol, uterine fibroid, and probably previous MC as you mentioned. Maybe even just that since you said your friend had the same issue. Makes sense that they'd wanna keep an eye out. And glad you had a nice beach vacation time except for that sting ray!! Oh my!! That must have been painful for your FIL. Did he pee on it or is that just for jellyfish hahaha

Nix - Thanks, I wasn't even too disappointed cuz I mean how can I be lol it's been about 8 months and I'm now seeing the fertility clinic, so I was actually excited (and of course slightly disappointed) because then I knew I could schedule my first blood work.


AFM... I'm all caught up now! Sorry for the long posts. I talk a lot lol. Well I'm at CD3 and tomorrow at 6:45am I'm getting my first blood work and ultrasound done. On the12th I have my HSG dye test scheduled for 3pm. And somewhere in that time DH has to get his sperm analysis and blood work done. Luckily the lab is near his work (30 min from my work). I'm happy to just have things rolling now because besides not being prego in 8 months, I'm super pissed that I don't know WHY I'm not getting prego. I'm anxious to find out.

DH's bday was Saturday, so his family came by and we went to dinner and had cake/ice cream so that was fun and then my mom and stepdad came over Sunday and we went to dinner (for DH's bday) and they stayed the night. My bff had her gender reveal party on Saturday, so that stunk cuz I couldn't go since it was DH's bday and his family was over, but she found out she's having a girl. They wanted a boy, but of course they're still happy. That's it for now!


----------



## Nixnax

I had my CD21 bloods done today. I think I should have had them 7DPO but it was Sunday so had to have it done today. I get the results in a week. I have my CD 3 bloods booked for next Tuesday. Lets hope AF doesnt arrive and I can cancel it. Wishful thinking there. 

I have high cholesterol, not to the point where I have to take meds yet, but I wonder whether that is a factor?!


----------



## Dream143r

Chart is looking good Nix! FX


----------



## LeeMcMee

Got my CD3 blood level results today, soon after getting the blood work done. Also had an inside ultrasound today and urine test. Do you guys know how long it takes to get the infectious diseases results back usually? They sound so aggressive and I'm sure I'm fine, but not having them listed on the online portal of course made me worry a little.

About 8 years ago I was diagnosed w/ hypothyroid and am on meds. In March my levels were 4.15 and to get prego my IVF doc said you should be at 2.5.... today they are at 5.6!!!!!! Waiting for my primary care doc to call in a new script today. Here were my levels of everything. I googled and I THINK everything else looks normal? Don't know my ultrasound results, infectious diseases blood work, or urine test results yet.

TOTAL TESTOSTERONE = 16.55 ng/dl
PROLACTIN = 28.42 ng/ml
TSH = 5.6 uIU/ml
ESTRADIOL = 31.35 pg/ml
FOLLICLE STIMULATING HORMONE = 5.15 mIU/ml
HCG = <0.100 mIU/ml
LH = 6.17 mIU/ml
RUBELLA lgG ANTIBODY = 55.86 IU/ml


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck with the rest of the results Lee. I have no idea of levels etc, Im new to this. I wish mine came back that fast, I have to wait a week. Im having my CD3 bloods done on Monday/Tuesday.

Temp started dropping today so I think will arrive on time on Saturday. Bummer


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks Nix. I was shocked at how quickly they came back because they said a couple weeks, but it was a couple hours, but I don't have the rest back yet so I'm guessing that takes weeks. FX for you!


----------



## Nixnax

I looks as though AF arriving today. My cycle this month was only 23 days! They are normally 26 days. Ive been taking vitamin b and c which normally lengthens them. Huff. 

Got CD3 bloods booked for Monday, which will be CD4 now. This whole process is really frustrating me


----------



## Dream143r

Grrrrr Sorry Nix


----------



## Nixnax

Ive been looking at my cycles and they are decreasing by a day each month at the moment. I will bro g this up with the doc next week


----------



## LeeMcMee

So Nix and others who see a fertility specialist, where are you all at in this process? Now that I'm going through it and understand it, I know what all the terms mean that you guys talk about. My cycles have been so crazy... 28 days, 33 days, 35 days, 25 days, 39 days.... all out of wack.

On a silly note, I gave DH his paperwork for his labs so that he can call and schedule them. I didn't even notice this, but first thing he noticed was that the paper says to be abstinent for 3-5 days. He says "Well.... I guess I can't jerk off for 3-5 days" LOL I said "Not that you can't have sex with me, but that you can't jerk off huh" hahaha we were both laughing. He will be scheduling his tests for next week. Getting my dreaded HSG test done Wednesday and then Thursday going out with friends for my bday (bday is Fri) so that will be a nice change up from the stressful week. Friday I have off cuz my company gives us our bday off, and it's much needed. Getting my hair cut and dyed darker (im brown now, going darker brown).

Hoping your AF holds off Nix :(


----------



## Nixnax

Im only at the beginning. Im just seeing my regular GP and getting bloods done. My GP told me that they wont refer me to fertility specialists until we have been trying for 2 years!! 2 years!! Im 35 in two months! DH is going to get his SA done soon with his doctor. 

In the uk we get free medical care but the restrictions are tough and the waiting lists are long. We can go private of course but that costs so much money. 

My last 5 cycles have been 26, 25, 30, 24 and 23 Im worried about them going down in length.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Wow that's insane that they are waiting 2 years and you're almost 35!! Usually they want to get you into a clinic before you're 35, at least in the U.S. Sheesh. Well my mom had me at 39 haha. But dang. What does it mean if your cycles get shorter?

I'll be 33 next week and DH is 35 and I called my primary care doc when we had been trying for 7 months and they referred to me a fertility clinic cuz of my thyroidism and previous MC. I was shocked they weren't gonna wait till 1 year, cuz average around here is 1 year of trying then fertility clinic. Then the fertility clinic referred me to a maternal fetal medicine specialist because I'd be 'high risk' due to my thyroid and previous MC. So I have that consultation on Tuesday. But yeah we have to pay for our own insurance, so I have it through my work for DH and I and it's $175 a week total :( (they take it out of my paychecks). And then I have to cover most of my medical costs cuz insurance only covers SOME of it... doesn't make sense!


----------



## Nixnax

I thought that as well. Im going to ask to see a different doc I think. Im there on Monday so will ask which doctors have an interest in fertility. Failing that, I may go private for all of the tests. 

I want to get my TSH checked as well. Ive never had that done and that could be an impact. 

Ouch, thats a lot of money. But there are a lot of hoops to jump through. 

I made the mistake of googling the sort cycles (never google) and some places say it could poor egg reserve and pre-menopausal, some say completely normal. I guess I have to wait for my CD3 bloods for LSH results. Argh I want to know now. I wish I had the cash to just get a full blown fertility MOT now


----------



## LeeMcMee

Yeah might as well get a second opinion and see if they'll do fertility testing. When I was diagnosed with hypothyroid, I had no symptoms (that I knew of) and they only found it from doing routine blood work. NOW I know what my symptoms are because (1) it's hit me harder now and (2) I just always thought my symptoms were normal everyday feelings lol but now that I know more about hypothyroid I see they're abnormal symptoms. 

I hope they let you do some testing and you don't end up having to pay out of pocket.


----------



## Nixnax

I have Googled hypothyroidism and I have a few of the symptoms. They could all be completely unrelated of course, but its worth checking.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nix, definitely. Now I see what it does to me physically even besides infertility and it sucks.

I got another lab result. AMH levels... high, which could indicate PCOS. My level is 5.83

Just a quick reply before bed


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lee, when do you go back for a the explanation of all results? 

I have my CD3/4 blood test tomorrow, then I have to wait a week for the results to get back to my doc, then book an appt to go through it all


----------



## Stella2018

Hi ladies,

Niz - Ugh that is so frustrating and seems like way way too long. In the US, you are told to wait 1 year if you're under 35 and 6 months if over. That said, many insurances do not cover infertility so you're financially on your own. That has never made sense to me - it's not exactly elective, you know? Anyway I wish you all the luck finding a new doctor and certainly one who takes more interest in your care.

Lee - Good luck at your appointment on Tuesday. Will they also go through with youbthe possibility of PCOS? Will they adjust meds or anything? Hopefully they are able to get really proactive. I am very sorry you have to pay out of pocket like this. Like I said above, infertiliy not being covered by insurances makes no sense to me at all. What a racket. 

Just been very lethargic the last few days, totally unmotivated and low grade nauseated all the time lol. We got the 8 week booking appointment and saw the heartbeat on Wednesday which was exciting. 

Hope to hear from you all soon!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix -* That really sucks that you are so close to 35, and it doesn't have an effect on getting fertility treatment right away.. I second getting opinion from someone else. And we are all guilty of googling and trying to find it what it means with the symptom we have, it's funny whenever I find something negative going on with my symptoms I refuse to believe it! Oh, how did the blood work go?

*Lee -* I am happy that you are getting some answers, even though I am not familiar with half the terms. But ouch.. that's a lot to pay out of pocket.. hope and pray , it is gonna get you the result.. 
Btw, wanted to wish you advanced happy birthday, looks like some of us have birthdays very close, mine is at the end of the month..

*Stella -* First trimester is one of the toughest, although others may not know you are pregnant yet. Your body is gearing up for all the changes.. It is good though nausea isn't worse.. I really needed my nap in the first trimester, although I am not a nap person at all! Wohoo on hearing the heartbeat!! It all feels real at that time, doesn't it?

*Zo -* I like Erin, but I am partial towards Sophie. That is the only name DH and I agreed to, if we were to have a girl. Good luck!!

AFM, I am at the end of my second trimester.. how the time flies.. I was feeling dizzy and palpitation along with it last week, so my midwife is testing for anaemia, I will get to hear the result tomorrow. Now I have hip pain as an added bonus since yesterday, ah the joys of pregnancy!! LO is active, now he learned to kick/jab at the exact place my hand is on my abdomen. But I feel like the squirm/rotate type of movements are increasing compared to kicks I used to feel.


----------



## Nixnax

Im going to go back to the docs when Im 35 and push harder for it. I cant really so much whilst Im still 34!

Just got my CD3 bloods back. 

FSH 7.8
LH 5.6

The doc hasnt commented on the progesterone one yet so have to phone back on Friday. That was done on 10DPO so Im expecting that to be rubbish. 

Everything looks normal which is good news


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Nix your FSH levels look good! My doc says anything less than 10 is okay. Ideally you would want to see around 4 or 5. I've done 3 monitored cycles and on day 3 my FSH levels have been 9, 10, & 11 consecutively. So my doc is concerned that my body is having to go in overdrive to push so much FSH to get me to ovulate.


----------



## Nixnax

Yes I thought that it should be lower really. But given may age, Im glad its under 10. I think time is ebbing away from us and its bloody scary isnt it?!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

It's been really quiet here. Hope everyone is doing fine and just busy with life!


----------



## Stella2018

Oh my gosh it's been days! Miss you ladies. 

Nix - I am happy to hear that everything looks normal. What is your next step?

Dream - Is your doc going to put you on any medication for ovulation?

Lee - Hope you are well!

Zo - Any luck with the naming?

Lady A - How are you feeling?


----------



## Nixnax

Well the docs called me yesterday and said that my progesterone was a bit low at 28. It should be over 30. But I did have it done on 10DPO instead of 7DPO. So I have to have that done again to satisfy them. 

I think Im going to ovulate today as my temp plummeted through the floor. Weve had a very active few days, BDing lots. Missed last night but well give it another go tonight. 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## CanadianMoose

2-3 days late according to the app, but I'm heartbroken because I know it's just a matter of time before she shows. All the usual symptoms and I don't think the sciatica therapy is helping in creating a good enviroment. I keep swinging between forever quitting an one more cycle. However, I've lost all joy in sex now... it's not even pleasurable and I feel like I'm betraying husband because I'm not enjoying it at all. I just want to cry in a ball on the floor of my shower, and let the hot water wash away all the pain.


----------



## Nixnax

Awww moose, you sound so down. Maybe a couple of months of just enjoying each other is what is needed. Just have sex as and when you want to. I know thats hard because as soon as you know ovulation is near, the need changes. Hope you feel better about it all soon.


----------



## Zoboe95

All good here, 31 weeks this week, which is just mad...been breezing through 2nd and 3rd tri till yesterday, when life hit me hard! ...think I was in a bit of an emotional state anyway, which didn't help, but my back was painful, my leg was painful, I had a headache and a sore throat, and I had a definite sudden onset of thrush, which is just delightful! Oh and also on Sunday I was hoovering, and pressed the button on the hoover to make it wind in, it went way quicker than normal, and whacked me across the tendon on the top of the foot, so that hurt too! ...and to top it all off I'm not sleeping either! ...so all in all, not a good day, but I've woken up happier today, and I think I will have a better day. I've got a day off, which I plan to spend mainly cleaning, and sorting, and a midwife check at 2. Counting down the weeks left at work now, I absolutely love my job, but I do get tired and achey by the end of the day! 

At the moment, we are still thinking Erin Lindsey Jones, but things could all change yet!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh bless you zo. Sounds like one of those days where you just wish youd stayed in bed. Glad you feel a bit better today. I cant believe that you are 31 weeks already, where did that go?


----------



## Stella2018

Canadian -- I am so sorry. Nix might be right, a break to step back and enjoy one another might be good for you and your husband both. I hate to think of the pain you are in and wish we were closer. How does the sciatica therapy work? Can you do counter it with acupuncture or TTC massage?

Nix -- What do they do for low progesterone? And great job on the BD! lol. I have my fingers crossed for you!!!

Zo -- Haha, it sounds like you had a really rough day there! Hopefully it goes better for you this week :) I can't believe it is 31 weeks already. 

AFM. 10 weeks tomorrow... there's just a lot of waiting around at this stage lol. 

Great to hear from you ladies!


----------



## CanadianMoose

They are doing shock therapy on my hip(s) which it like a mini jackhammer sending shock waves to "break up" scar tissue and blockage while causing minor inflammation. I asked before if is was safe while pregnant and they said probably not for the first trimester and to let them know at all if I thought I might be. Broke my heart to call them today to cancel treatment, and now they think I might be pregnant when I know it will come eventually...


----------



## CanadianMoose

Um...4 days late now...I don't know if I should hope...

Been radiating heat at night, realistic nightmares, and boobs are full and well hot to touch.

Husband has been Moody and I would swear he's the one about to start his period while I'm cool as a cucumber here.

Wth am I to do....


----------



## Stella2018

Are you going to test soon?


----------



## CanadianMoose

I know I should but I'm afraid to do so cause one way or another the results will end this. I sorta am a tiny bit happy to think I am. But again I have no symptoms so in the end I know I'm not, but it's nice to think I might be.


----------



## Stella2018

I did not have symptoms, nothing. 2 days late I even felt like AF was there (and Inhave very mild AF symptoms). It felt like absolutely normal. But I understand the hesitation, too, and I am so nervous for you - I keep checking in between meetings at work to see if you have replied lol.


----------



## CanadianMoose

spotting has started and cramps are coming now full blown....heartbreak city here I come...


----------



## Stella2018

Oh Canadian I am so so sorry. That sucks.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just checking in to say I&#8217;m alive lol need to catch up on everything. Tomorrow I&#8217;m meeting with a doc at Boston Maternal Fetal Medicine since the IVF doc thinks I&#8217;ll be a high risk pregnancy some day. Just a consultation. Next Friday is the IVF doc consultation to discuss me and DH&#8217;s test results and see what the next step is. Will check back and write more soon.


----------



## Dream143r

CanadianMoose - Grrrrrrrr, so sorry!

LeeMcMee - I hope things go well and you can get a good game plan in place!

AFM - 4 DPO ..................................................................................................


----------



## Nixnax

Ah moose, I had every crossed for you. So sorry AF got you. 

Good luck with the results and next moves lee.

Stella - I dont think my progesterone is low really. Because it was taken 3 days late it was already on the decline. Next bloods are booked for 26th which Ill be 6DPO. I only have a 12 day LP so that should be the perfect day


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix -* Good job staying active, sending :dust: to you! 

*Moose -* I am so so sorry.. Big hugs for you dear.. 

*Dream -* Good luck!

*Stella -* I am doing alright, thanks for asking. Did you get to hear the heartbeat? Sorry if I am asking this multiple times, that is like one of the most exciting part for me..

*Lee -* Good luck tomorrow, waiting to hear more details!

AFM, nearing 28 weeks, I have my regular appointment next week. It is starting to be once every two weeks. I still don't feel huge, finally gaining weight steadily, LO is active. Sometimes I do talk to him, it is probably silly, but I think I read somewhere baby can hear in the womb by now, may help him recognise my voice..


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady, lo can definitely hear your voice in the womb, and any communication with them is good. Lots of people even sing songs and read stories. I'm quite lucky, because I work in a nursery, so I spend quite a lot of time singing songs and reading stories anyway!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ok so I'm finally getting around to catching up haha sorry.

Nix - We will find out all of our test results next Friday the 28th and find out the next step. I'm anxious!

Stella - Thanks! I have been thinking I might have PCOS, but I will find out for sure a week from today. I did see another specialist yesterday (I'll explain more down below) and he doesn't THINK I have PCOS, but I'll find out for sure in a week w/ the IVF doc. My primary care doc (I have 3 docs so far for just TRYING lol and will be getting a 4th so I have a gyno separate from my primary care... I know... I'm super late having a gyno. Just always had my doc do paps) so yeah my primary care doc changed my thyroid medication and will recheck my levels mid October. Levels are currently 5.6 and need to get them down to 2.5. With my insurance plan, they cover most but I still have out of pocket expenses. Have only seen the blood work costs ($35 and $44) so not sure how much everything will be for the BIG stuff. Excited for you for hearing the baby's heartbeat :) what types of things have you guys started doing at home to prepare? I know it's early but I swear the day I find out I'm prego I'll be painting the baby's room LOL 

Lady A - Thank you! And Happy Early Birthday :) I had a great bday and it was much needed this year. I had the day off of work and just pampered myself. Still celebrating since tonight we are going to dinner w/ my inlaws for my bday. Wow the end of your second trimester already! Can't believe it. I can't wait to feel baby movements :)

Moose - Sorry to hear. Sucks :( can't really say much cuz I know it just fucking blows.

Zoboe - I do love the name Erin Lindsey Jones!! Very pretty!! And sorry to hear you're feeling crappy lately. Hope it all subsides. Could be the fall weather coming in.

AFM... Just slowly getting all our results in. I'm just waiting to find out what his sperm analysis is because I'm now wondering if it's maybe him that's the issue. All my results seem to be normal from what I've googled. Below is a screenshot of my ultrasound I had. I was shocked there were no cysts.

Met with a Maternal Fetal Medicine doc yesterday, super nice guy, and he was very reassuring and just told me how to keep my cholesterol down once I'm prego since I can't take my medication. Also said no Xanax in the first trimester. Said to stay away from carbs to shed some lbs. Said to call back once I'm prego. So now we did all our tests and a week from today (the 28th) meet with the IVF doc to go over the results and come up with a plan. I'm officially 33 now! Tonight going to dinner w/ the in-laws then a haunted house place tomorrow (there's like 5 haunted houses) since it's BOGO tickets. Hope you all have a great weekend!

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







42393286_548021122289157_1669918005200420864_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CanadianMoose

I hope our bun in the oven ladies are all doing well! I'm hoping the best for you all. Wrapping up the evil AF and going to join the rest of the ladies in the pre O. Crossing for you dream. And Lee hoping you get the ball rolling quickly for IVF. Think I'm just gonna try and get my mojo back, and his as well...


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks Moose, we will find out the plan on Friday. FX for you for this new cycle.

Heres a cute distraction below. Our 4 year old pup Jax is attached to my hip lol I was trying out a bath bomb tonight and this was my view :)
 



Attached Files:







320A6D3B-730A-4171-B066-F11970A9E22B.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

Lee - awww cute pup. Im so excited. We have DHs mums dogs for a week from tomorrow. I cant wait. She has 2 cocker spaniels.

Thats the attitude moose, so find that mojo 

Just a quick update as Im at work. 5dpo and sailing through. Ive got bloods for progesterone being done again tomorrow. Other than that I really dont have anything to report


----------



## Dream143r

Jax is freaking adorable. I have a Siamese cat, Guess Marciano, that does the same when I take baths. He sits on the rim of the tub. He's good company. 

8 DPO over here. I may start testing on Wednesday at 10DPO.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies, 

Lee -- That sounds like a lot of good news. I am sorry if I missed it, but when is the hubby going to get his tests done? Remember, you still haven't been TTC for a year, so maybe this is all very promising!!
Your puppy is so freaking cute. I don't take baths, but my beagle will follow me and hubby into the bathroom for anything -- he will scratch at the door to get in if you go in there without him. It's so weird. The other two couldn't care less lol. 

Dream -- How are you feeling? Any symptoms? 

Nix -- Good luck on the bloods etc today. When will you start testing?

Canadian -- I have my FX for you!! I always found that the countdown to O went so much faster than after lol. I hope you and hubby get to have a date night, or do whatever it is you do so this isn't such a chore -- you deserve a break :) 

Lady -- We saw the heartbeat at the 8 week, but we will hopefully hear it next Thursday at the 12 week. My pregnancy symptoms seem pretty mild by comparison to others, so that makes me a little nervous, but I guess my Mum had absolutely nothin' for any of us lol. 
28 weeks! Holy cow, I cannot believe it has been that long already. 

Zo -- How great that you work in the nursery! I didn't put that together, haha, but that is such a sweet image in my head.

AFM. 11 weeks tomorrow and other than being late to work because I can NOT get out of bed in the mornings, pretty smooth sailing. 

I really hope I did not miss anyone. Love you ladies and will check in soon!


----------



## Dream143r

Stella - almost that magical 12 weeks!

AFM - 9DPO and I feel amazing. I started a sugar cleanse on September 10th and have been going strong (no cheating). Not trying to do a whole lot of symptom spotting these days. Doesn't do me any good. Just focused on living my best life and praying to get pregnant in 2018. I've got acupuncture tonight which is always a good time. We did Boxing last night, on of my fav workouts!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks all and I'll reply in a bit, but first I'd like to share DH's sperm results... I haven't even told him yet because I'd rather have the doctor tell him. But I wanted to share to see if I have this correct.... it looks like only 7% of his sperm is useful?? Just looking to see who knows how to analyze these results. Thanks all!

% Normal Forms: 7%
% Head Defects: 91%
% Tail Defects: 2%

Sperm Concentration: 103 Million/ml
Total Sperm Count: 113.3 million
Sperm Motility: 58%
Total # of Motile Sperm: 65.71 million
Rate of Progression: 3
Volume: 1.1 ml
Semen Color: Clear
Viscosity: None
Liquefaction: Complete
Round Cells: 0 million/ml


----------



## Dream143r

Lee - looks like great count and great motility, but morphology lacking a bit.... Okay so super weird question but what did he use to make the sample? Was it sperm friendly lube? My DH swears I didn't tell (but I DEF DID) so the first SA he did he used vaseline which totally messed with his results!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks Dream, I'm trying to google but can't really find much out. I didn't even think to ask, but I think he just used spit lol. He did it at the facility. What is normal morphology and what is his morphology number? 7?


----------



## Dream143r

Not sure what the "normal" parameters are but your doc should let you guys know when you meet to review the results. Saliva can effect his results as well.


----------



## Nixnax

I wish I could help Lee but I dont have the faintest ide. Good luck


----------



## Dream143r

10DPO today - I was shockingly strong this morning and decided not to test.


----------



## Nixnax

Great will power dream 7DPO here and nothing going on at all. Just spectating for everyone else


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies

Stella - you are so close to the 2nd tri now, yay 

Lady - how you doing? 

How is everyone else doing? 

Like dream I’m doing the sugar detox, but I don’t think I’m doing it as strictly as you dream. I’m still eating fruit and the odd carbs. 4.5lbs lost since Sunday though, so I’ll take that. I was naughty last night but have a gym session tonight to blow that out of me. 

I’m 9DPO today and have stopped temping for the month now. It gets annoying and I just don’t need it. I’m only going to temp until ovulation is confirmed going forward. 

I’m of on holiday next Thursday and AF is due Tuesday/weds so will either be celebrating or commiserating. Which ever one it is I’m going to enjoy the holiday and come back fresh as a daisy. 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Dream143r

12DPO and a BFN. I won't be testing again. Just waiting for AF on Monday or Tuesday. We're going to do 1 more natural cycle before going back on monitoring and injectables with IUI #4.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Wow did they change the website or is it just my work computer acting funky? I'm lost hahaha anyways, I have to catch up still but I've been reading everything. Appointment today at 2pm with DH to see our IVF doc and find out what the issue is and what the next step is. Anxious!


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry about the BFN dream. I will happen for you one day. Big hugs. 

Lee - yes they have and I don’t like it. Nobody likes change


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies,

Yes, they did something to the website and now it says I have never posted etc. lol. Took forever to find you guys. Don't like it! (Next step... get it working on my phone again.) Oy.

Nix and Dream -- I have never done the sugar cleanse, however a woman I work with did it and just never stopped. She still strictly eats no sugar. She lost a ton of weight and her skin looks amazing. I don't think you have to be over the top strict about it to get great results. Good luck! 

Dream -- I am sorry about the BFN :(

Nix -- Fun!! Where are you going on holiday?

Lee -- Great! You'll have to come here tonight and let us know what's up. Have you talked to your hubby about his results at all? How are you guys feeling?

AFM. We are rearranging the house so that the office, which is next to our bedroom, can become the nursery, so that's fun (not really, it's not the fun stuff yet lol). But mostly pregnancy is a whoooooole lot of waiting around :). As long as everything goes well next week, though, it's all good. 

What is everyone doing this weekend? Fun plans?


----------



## LeeMcMee

Nixnax said:


> Sorry about the BFN dream. I will happen for you one day. Big hugs.
> 
> Lee - yes they have and I don’t like it. Nobody likes change

I don’t like it either! I’m so lost lol.

Welp the doc believes I have a mild form of PCOS and put me on Metformin even though I’m not diabetic and it’s a diabetic medication. If that doesn’t work in 3 months then Clomid. Just happy to finally have answers. I have too many follicles.


----------



## Stella2018

Lee - I am so glad you followed your instincts and went to the doc. You finally have some answers and something to work with!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Lee. My friend takes metformin for PCOS and has done for years. She’s not diabetic either. That’s a standard med for PCOS in the uk. It’s also standard for diabetics. 

AFM -major flop on the sugar front this weekend. I had a few ciders today and I feel like crap for it. 12DPO tomorrow so AF will come tomorrow or Tuesday. Hoping she’s a no show


----------



## LeeMcMee

Who would have thought that a diabetic med would help with PCOS haha weird! But I guess it has to do with insulin resistance and a bunch of stuff I don't understand lol. I'm feeling shitty cuz I have a damn cold. Would be nice if it was due to pregnancy, but highly unlikely. I'm at work feeling blah. DH and I celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary on Friday (7 years together total) :) I've been feeling much better since being diagnosed on Friday and just anxiously awaiting to take the medication once my doc says I can start (waiting on blood work on liver/kidney functions to get back). I'm feeling more hopeful. Well I don't have the energy right now to write to everyone, I'm sorry. Gonna go be lousy at work lol thankfully I'm alone in the office today. I'll be back!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Lee, at least you know what it is now. You can create a plan with your docs and attack it from all angles. I’m sure you’ll see your bfp real soon


----------



## Nixnax

12DPO here and temp is sky high. Af is due today today or tomorrow. One odd thing I’ve had this month is I have been sneezing constantly since 6DPO. We’ve had DHs mums fur babies but I have been away from them for the past 32 hours and I’m still sneezing. I’m not even allergic to dogs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LeeMcMee

This new page is still throwing me off, especially because some of you guys don't have pictures anymore lol. Well I'm still sick, slowly getting better. Anxiously awaiting my doc to call today to say I can take the Metformin tonight. I got anxious and called them yesterday lol.

AF was due yesterday or today, but I know I'm not prego cuz I did get lab work back yesterday that says HCG is 0 (didn't even know they checked for that the other day) and now just waiting on liver/kidney function lab work results. I'm anxious to take Metformin even tho I know it has crappy side effects, no pun intended... side effects = upset stomach and diarrhea. I haven't purchased OPKs in ages because I kinda just gave up, but I'm going to buy them today so that I get start tracking O again since I may actually O now. Feeling better mentally since getting the diagnosis and going the next step.

Props to those of you doing sugar detox! I tried that recently for a week but I donno what happened lol I got off it I guess. I have to try and lay off the carbs my doc said, ughhhh.


*Lady A -* That's sweet that you talk to the baby and I would be doing the same. I have heard that they recognize voices. When the baby is born will your SO be living with you? I hope you'll send bump photos for us soon!

*Nix -* Dogsitting is so much fun! And thank you, our pup is our baby :) I always tell DH if we can't have babies then we will have more dogs. Looks like me, you, and Dream are all on the same cycle day haha and I have been looking into Metformin and it seems it's a miracle drug for women with PCOS, so hopefully! When the doc first mentioned it I thought she was trying to tell me I had diabetes lol I was like how?! My sugars are always fine! Phew. And FX for you. I'll be checking to see if you have any news in the next few days.

*Dream -* That's funny, animals are so curious. Looks like me, you, and Nix are all on the same cycle day haha

*Stella -* Thank you! Our dog also wants to watch us when we are in the bathroom lolol and if we are both in the bathrooms then he starts barking cuz we left him alone lol :/ he has some separation anxiety. We have been feeling good since I got my PCOS diagnosis. And I can't wait to set up the nursery. I just told DH the other day that the DAY I found out I'm pregnant I'm starting on the baby's room lolol.


----------



## Nixnax

Metformin is great for losing weight as well. My friend lost loads on it. It has its perks. 

We had to give the pups back today, sad times. I’m gonna miss them. 

I tested today and BFN, not even a squinter


----------



## Dream143r

sorry about the BFN Nix, very annoying.


----------



## Nixnax

I never test. If I wasn’t going away I wouldn’t have. Still no AF so I’ll see what happens by tomorrow morning. 

I hate seeing BFNs


----------



## LeeMcMee

Oh booooo Nix :( for a sec I thought I may have seen a faint something, but not sure. My AF hasn't arrived yet either, but I do know I'm not prego since they did an HCG test Saturday and my PCOS just makes my AF irregular. I read that Metformin helps lose weight but glad to know that your friend did lose weight on it.

Ladies I am VERY frustrated! Shocking right lol I called my doc yesterday and when they checked my blood for liver/kidney functions before I can take the Metformin, it came back that my liver test came back slightly elevated and I have no idea why so I have a phone consultation w/ my doc tomorrow... but because of that, I have to wait 4 fucking weeks to check my blood again!! And I can't take the Metformin until I get the ok from my doc :( DH was sweet and kept saying he was sorry that I got that news but it's no ones fault. I don't drink really and I just take the meds I'm supposed to, so not sure why. The nurse thought maybe my cholesterol med and DH read that it can just happen sometimes. I also wonder if it's cuz I'm sick and I took ibuprofen the night before my blood work cuz I had a sore throat. Oh I don't know :( just sucks.


----------



## Stella2018

Nix, I am sorry. I hope you are having a lovely time on vacation.

Dream, Hope all is well. 

Lee, How did the phone consult with the doctor go? Did he/she say anything about your kidney function and why it may come back that way?

AFM, 12 week check up was yesterday, heard the heartbeat at 155. I would say we'll go public now but all sets of grandparents have already been blabbing away lol.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Stella - How will you announce it? I love pregnancy announcements :) the phone consult went well. She said it could be 1 of 2 things... fatty liver aka fat cells inside the liver due to obesity or hepatitis but he and I were tested for the main 2 strains of hep and I have no reason to believe I would ever have hep. I'm overweight... 5'5 and 217 lbs sooooo my guess is obesity. She just thinks I should follow up with my primary care as well to see if they wanna run their own blood work or an ultrasound to make sure that's what it is. I am also getting blood with the fertility clinic on the 29th to recheck. Yesterday I ordered a cook book on amazon for people newly diagnosed with PCOS and it has a meal plan with it. This is it, I need to really lose weight because it's clearly hurting my body. She did say that my levels aren't super high so I COULD take the Metformin, but she just wants to hold off to be safe.

Our 4 year wedding anniversary is today :) so we are going to dinner tonight and just enjoying the night. Hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll check in as usual :)


----------



## CanadianMoose

Man super sick today, huge waves of nausea and dry heaved trying to puke. Might have ate something bad but been really bloated and had really sensitive breast a day ago for 4-5 days.i hate this, it's probably a ruptured cyst but I hate the hope it fucking gives you...


----------



## Zoboe95

Hey lovelies, I've read all your comments, and am always following along, when I can find them! ...I'm afraid I'm here for a mega rant today, I needed to rant somewhere, and I know you lot always listen! 

Just me that's really struggling to find things now they've changed the layout on this page?? ...Been to midwife today at 33+6, and she's referred me for a growth scan in the morning because bump is measuring small. I get that it's part of the procedure, but it annoys me that so much of this comes from a graph. How can you measure something on a graph that is different for every woman? ...I was born 3 weeks early at 6lb half an ounce, and so was my brother. I'm only small, im about 5ft 4, and my bmi is pretty low, therefore it's quite likely that I will carry a small baby, but my midwife just wants to look at graphs and charts, and never thinks about these things. Last time I was measured, baby was head down, feet in my ribs, in a straight line, so bump was quite big, this time she is still head down, but bum to the left and feet to the right, so almost curled up in a ball. Therefore, bump smaller. the cross is still between the two lines, but not quite where she wants it to be, so I'm having to go for this appointment. I would understand it if i was having reduced movements or anything like that, but she never stops kicking! 

I don't even think its the being sent for a scan that's the issue, it is just my particular midwife. She is so impersonal. She talks to my green book more than she does to me, never tells me what she's writing, or why, and often makes up half the answers. This time she wrote down that I was emotionally well, without even asking me! ...She had a student in this time, who was lovely, but clearly very new, and she paid little or no attention to her either. When the student took my pulse, she told the midwife it was 66, and the midwife wrote it down, and moved on, at which point i half jokingly said 'It's never been that low before', and was ignored by the midwife. The student took it again, at which point she realized it was 75, but didn't change what she had written down! ...I also told her I have been having quite a few moments of palpitations, and a very fast resting pulse, and she just said ok, and moved on, making no note of it or anything. They go on and on about how when pregnant, you should tell the midwife everything, even if it is the tiniest thing, but as soon as I tell my midwife something she can't read off a chart, she seems to just ignore it! She didn't even mention my urine test, even though they've been dodgy the last two I've handed in (student said today's was clear), and hasn't approached a birth plan either. It's lucky I know what I want! 

Sorry, rant over, I can't wait to have my little one in my arms, and be living life as a new little family! Hope you're all doing ok, I'm always keeping my fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all doing well, didn't really catch up with the posts yet. I had a death in the family, it is still tough to come to a normal routine, which I know I need to, at least for the baby. I will try to come here more often.. Even if I don't post, reading your posts, and knowing your updates help.. 

p.s. Is it just me, or does this website has gone all different?


----------



## Dream143r

Lady_Alysanne - Good to hear from you. Sorry for your loss. 30 Weeks, wow. Time is flying.

Not much going on with me CD13 and a negative OPK. DH and I have decided to do the 4th and final IUI in December now instead of November. Just as a final hail mary for 2018 hoping for a BFP and if not it seems like a good time to close that chapter and move on to IVF in the new year.


----------



## LeeMcMee

*Moose -* Sorry you're sick. Hopefully it's a good sign.

*Zoboe -* I felt uncomfortable FOR you!! I would switch your midwife if you can. I wouldn't feel comfortable with her and her nurse. They don't seem to care!

*Lady A -* Sorry to hear. Deaths are never easy and glad to see you pop in. Yes they changed the site... it's super weird to get used to.

*Dream -* Sounds like a good plan. How many embryos will they place inside you for IVR? My doc said they'd do 1 at a time. I was kinda hoping for twins if we went that route haha but DH wasn't.

*AFM...* I'm at CD40. AF is a week and a half late. I haven't really been tracking cycles, but did so now just to update you all. I'm trying to get better and follow this PCOS cookbook/informative book that I purchased on Amazon. I forget if I mentioned it and I'm too lazy to look. It was $14 and was so informative with telling you what PCOS is, what foods you should/shouldn't have, what exercises to do, recipes, 2 week meal plan, grocery lists... it's so cool. I'm waiting to recheck my blood on Oct 29th to see if my liver enzymes went down from eating better and then hopefully start taking the Metformin, which will make me feel shitty but hopefully help me get pregnant. Always a waiting game!


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - That book sounds amazing! stick to it!

*AFM: CD14 and the OPK is darkening up. It was almost the same as the control this AM. If I test this evening I suspect it will be positive by then. Embryos - ha, we would have to see how many we even got to begin with. We'll cross that bridge when we get there but if we have the option I wouldn't mind putting 2 in.*


----------



## Dream143r

Morning ladies - my OPK this morning was absolutely gorgeous if I do say so myself.


----------



## Stella2018

First off, Dream, that looks great! Time to get busy, eh? :) In the past, have your OPKs been getting that dark, or has it been more hit and miss?

Lee -- That is great; I did not realize that with PCOS there were dietary aides to help. Best of luck with that! (And hopefully some tasty dishes in there :) ). Hubby has gastro-intestinal problems, so I totally understand the dietary restriction/changes for health reason. It can be such a pain but you will feel sooooo good.
Also, no official announcement planned -- my mother in law put something on Facebook (neither hubby nor I have accounts) and my Mum has already told everyone she knows haha. We told our family and close friends in person and those were the big ones.

Lady - I am so sorry to hear about that, my condolences. 

Zo - That is so frustrating! Why do so many healthcare professionals get like that? Healthcare is not one of those black and white things, you know? I do hope that it gets better going forward.

Canadian -- I hope that you are feeling better, that does not sound like fun at all. Did you test anyway to be sure?

AFM. I was wrestling with the dogs last night and ended up taking an accidental bite to the face (not bad, no blood or anything) but I do have a mildly discolored and puffy eye this morning. Fortunately no one at work seems to have noticed, so that's good, hahaha. Will just have to remember to move quicker next time... or not let them get so totally riled up :) Poor thing felt so bad. As soon as he realize what happened, he ran under the bed and wouldn't come out!


----------



## Dream143r

Yea my OPKs are always pretty dark which is great I guess, but I'm still not pregnant so it doesn't hold that much weight.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Thanks ladies for your kindness and sympathies.

*Moose -* Sorry you were so sick, hope you are feeling much better by now..

*Zoboe -* I am really sorry about how your midwife is behaving, we are at a vulnerable state right now and I agree we absolutely deserve the best. So, when she ordered the growth scan, how many cm behind, were you measuring? I can so relate to you, in my case, both DH and I are tiny people, I am guessing I will carry a small child as a result. LO is measuring 2 cm behind, even though he is active and kicking all the time. And you are right, position of the baby, if you are a first time mom, ... so many factors are to be considered when it comes to fundal measurement. It's not very accurate. If the scan is already done, hope it went well, else best of luck!! Consider it getting another chance to get a sneak peek before the big day.. Will the scan be 3D/4D by any chance?

*Nix -* Haven't heard from you lately, hope everything is good..

*Dream -* The plan to try something new next year sounds good, fx something happens before that, who wouldn't love a chance to be extra thankful or get a christmas miracle!! My cousin has done IVF this month, she has gone for one. And that is a gorgeous opk, time to get busy!!!

*Lee -* Hey, sorry about PCOS, glad how you are taking control though.. Late anniversary wishes to you, hope you had a great time!!

*Stella *- Loved the part about blabbing grandparents, with my MIL it wasn't that much of a trouble. But it was an absolute challenge to stop my mom from saying anything until the US!! Sorry about the little accident, feel bad for your fur baby too, he seems genuinely guilty.. be careful though, I have a feeling moving more quickly in the next few months might not be as easy as sounds..

AFM, 9 more weeks to go. Right now our plan is that, DH will come and be with me from 38th week. Once the LO can fly (probably once he is 6 weeks+), I will move to SC for the time being.. My fundal measurement is 2 cm behind right now. So, the way it goes, the measurement should be +/- equal to the weeks you are pregnant. And, at 30th week I was 28 cm, which is apparently okay. If it is more than 3 or 4 cm, then midwife will want me to go for a growth scan, just to be on the safe side. LO is kicking and moving at regular intervals, so that's a good sign. And his heartbeat is still in the 140s. I will know more at my next week's appointment. Did I mention, we are 90% sure that we will call our LO Ethan?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Stella2018 said:


> First off, Dream, that looks great! Time to get busy, eh? :) In the past, have your OPKs been getting that dark, or has it been more hit and miss?
> 
> Lee -- That is great; I did not realize that with PCOS there were dietary aides to help. Best of luck with that! (And hopefully some tasty dishes in there :) ). Hubby has gastro-intestinal problems, so I totally understand the dietary restriction/changes for health reason. It can be such a pain but you will feel sooooo good.
> Also, no official announcement planned -- my mother in law put something on Facebook (neither hubby nor I have accounts) and my Mum has already told everyone she knows haha. We told our family and close friends in person and those were the big ones.
> 
> Lady - I am so sorry to hear about that, my condolences.
> 
> Zo - That is so frustrating! Why do so many healthcare professionals get like that? Healthcare is not one of those black and white things, you know? I do hope that it gets better going forward.
> 
> Canadian -- I hope that you are feeling better, that does not sound like fun at all. Did you test anyway to be sure?
> 
> AFM. I was wrestling with the dogs last night and ended up taking an accidental bite to the face (not bad, no blood or anything) but I do have a mildly discolored and puffy eye this morning. Fortunately no one at work seems to have noticed, so that's good, hahaha. Will just have to remember to move quicker next time... or not let them get so totally riled up :) Poor thing felt so bad. As soon as he realize what happened, he ran under the bed and wouldn't come out!



Didn't need to, it was a ruptured cyst. Aunt Flo is here and angry.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

CanadianMoose said:


> Didn't need to, it was a ruptured cyst. Aunt Flo is here and angry.

Are you on pain medication? Hang in there girl..

AFM, (tmi) I saw specks of blood when I wiped two days ago, that sure scared me.... Well it happened only once and midwife is not sure why it happened. I am only 31+ weeks, hope everything is okay..


----------



## Dream143r

Lady_Alysanne - Hope everything is alright and it was nothing.

AFM - 3DPO and bored AF.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Dream143r said:


> Lady_Alysanne - Hope everything is alright and it was nothing.
> 
> AFM - 3DPO and bored AF.

Thanks Dream, officially 32 weeks today and it didn't come back. I am ready to chalk it off as nothing as well and fx it doesn't come back until it's time..
First week is always the slowest, hope you are having a good weekend..


----------



## Dream143r

7DPO ........................................................................................................................................................

Where's everyone else at in their cycles?


----------



## Stella2018

Hi all,

Lady A - I am glad to hear that nothing ever came of it and I really hope it stays that way for you. And I love that name! How did you guys come up with names? Hubby and I can come up with plenty of girl's names, but if this turns out to be a boy we re at a total loss hahaha.

Canadian - Awe, that really sucks, I am so sorry to hear that. Are you feeling any better?

Dream - How are you feeling? 7DPO is where it starts to get active!

AFM. Just plugging along over here. Started watching Mindhunters on Netflix and that's a pretty good show. Otherwise, just work and home and normal stuff :)
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah lady, sorry its taken me and age to reply! ...not sure on cm, but midwife at scan didn't seem concerned at all. Had 36 week appt today, baby approx 5lb 2. They were hoping for more like 5lb 7, but didn't seem to concerned. Saw a stand in midwife this time, and she was much better. Baby is also 3/5 engaged, and midwife made it sound like I'm almost ready to pop!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all!! Sorry I've been MIA. I forget if I told you, but I've been working part time at a place called Witch's Woods which has 3 haunted houses (one is a 3D clown house), 1 trail in the woods, and a haunted hayride. I'm an actor on the hayride :) I'm a demonic type witch. It's been so much fun and a great distraction during my impatient waiting time. I'll post a pic below of my makeup. I get airbrush makeup done by a makeup artist. So not much to update on here. I DO feel a TON better after my thyroid medication dosage was increased. I have so much energy, I have lost 7 lbs in a few days, and my thinking is much clearer now. I'm so happy :) I'll be checking my thyroid levels soon as well as my liver functions to see if I can take Metformin. I'll be stalking :) check back when I have some updates.

FX to everyone!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, I am still here. After my holiday I decided to take a more relaxed approach. That meant staying off of here a bit. 

Wow you preggo ladies are getting close. Time is flying by. 

Sorry about the cyst moose 

Lee that sound so cool. I bet that’s good fun. 

Dream good luck this cycle, I hope it’s a lucky one. 

AFM - well I didn’t temp or use opks this cycle, I think I ovulated on CD13 but who knows. I’m around 9DPO ish but again who knows. Af is due on Sunday. I have a job interview today for a job I really want. Fingers crossed


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - Very cool, makeup looks awesome. That sounds like a lot of fun and a great distraction from TTC for a little while.

Nix - FX for your job interview, I hope you get it. I'm also 9DPO but I'm not temping either so it could be off a day in 1 direction or the other. FF isn't putting my AF due until Halloween which is a quite ambitious 15 day LP. Doubt AF will stay away that long if she is coming.

I've given myself permission to test tomorrow at 10DPO but I might chicken out. The disappointment gets worse every single month. So I might wait until Saturday. At least then if I get a BFN its the weekend and I can hide in bed and don't have to face the world.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey dream, the second option sounds better, test at the weekend. You can hold out I’m sure you can. 

I’ve been feeling twinges down there for the past couple days, it’s probably nothing as per usual. I have a night out at the weekend, so I ‘may’ test


----------



## Dream143r

well I tested. 10DPO BFN. I'm surprisingly okay though. Not feeling to overwhelmed by it. I'll try again Thursday at 12DPO.


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry about the bfn dream. It sucks


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all, just checking in. Yeah the haunted hayride is a blast and a great distraction. And actually a lot has happened in the last week... due to my thyroid medication dosage change and my changed eating habits (eating PCOS-friendly foods), I've dropped 8 lbs which NEVER happens with me so it's been very emotional in a positive way. Also, it's kind of a long story but I think DH and I are just kind of putting the baby stuff on hold. I'm still going to check my blood levels, but a couple years ago we were having some major issues in our marriage and I think since we never fixed them fully we are both kind of just.... in a weird place. I've been doing a lot of thinking and want to have a talk with him soon about us and last night he came out saying that he doesn't even care when we have a baby and this is all for ME.... soooo yeah. I'm still checking back here every day and posting because you guys have been so much fun and awesome and helpful and if it weren't for you guys I probably wouldn't have found out I have PCOS and needed a thyroid medication change. So thank you :) Below are some pix from today as well as a pic (camo) of me this time last year. Best body pic I had cuz I stayed away from taking full body pix. Like I said ladies, I'm not going anywhere! And don't feel bad for me, I'm very happy right now with everything that's happening in my life. I'll have a baby when the time is just right and with the right person.


----------



## LeeMcMee

View attachment 1046275
View attachment 1046276
Hey all, just checking in. Yeah the haunted hayride is a blast and a great distraction. And actually a lot has happened in the last week... due to my thyroid medication dosage change and my changed eating habits (eating PCOS-friendly foods), I've dropped 8 lbs which NEVER happens with me so it's been very emotional in a positive way. Also, it's kind of a long story but I think DH and I are just kind of putting the baby stuff on hold. I'm still going to check my blood levels, but a couple years ago we were having some major issues in our marriage and I think since we never fixed them fully we are both kind of just.... in a weird place. I've been doing a lot of thinking and want to have a talk with him soon about us and last night he came out saying that he doesn't even care when we have a baby and this is all for ME.... soooo yeah. I'm still checking back here every day and posting because you guys have been so much fun and awesome and helpful and if it weren't for you guys I probably wouldn't have found out I have PCOS and needed a thyroid medication change. So thank you :) Below are some pix from today as well as a pic (camo) of me this time last year. Best body pic I had cuz I stayed away from taking full body pix. Like I said ladies, I'm not going anywhere! And don't feel bad for me, I'm very happy right now with everything that's happening in my life. I'll have a baby when the time is just right and with the right person. 

View attachment 1046273


----------



## LeeMcMee

I think I posted twice... this damn new page lol


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lee, wow you do look different. Well done to you. 

Sorry to hear about you and hubby, but you’ve got to do what’s right for you. Keep doing what your doing, looking fab hun.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks Nix <3 I'm in a good place mentally as well which hasn't happened in a few years. Went through some stuff a couple years ago and then was just so focused on making a baby and I still want one asap but have to work out some kinks first :) make things better.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Thank you, I so agree, boy names are harder to choose than finding names for girls. I have actually picked a few names and DH eventually gave in and agreed with this one, with the condition he is getting the middle name. Honestly, it's all fun picking LOs name and all, do let us know once you start to choose some for your list before the final decision. I am not good at guessing, but I will still give it a try, lol.. I think you are going to have a baby boy..

*Dream -* So sorry for your BFN, test again during the weekend.. Good luck!!! My cuz got her BFP today after first attempt at IVF.. She has been trying for four years, I guess that gives all of us hope..

*Nix -* Fx for your job interview.. and good luck for this cycle!!

*Lee -* I am really sorry you are going through this, hope everything gets better soon, you will figure it out, I know it! Your makeup is so cool, I am sure you are having tons of fun there.. And you look fabulous, great to see your new diet is working.. I always get a confident and joyful vibe from you, keep it up girl..

AFM, my days are slow with regular pains and aches from the 3rd trimester. This week LO measured alright, proving the point these measurements depend on so many things including baby's position at that moment. I am getting a bit nervous about labor and delivery, so decided to concentrate on fourth trimester(!!) instead.. Started this book today ..

Have a great weekend ladies !!


----------



## Dream143r

CD1 - on to cycle 20 of TTC#1 - this is total BS


----------



## Nixnax

Thanks lady, I got the job. Yay! So excited. I can’t wait to start reading all the books. DH would freak out if I started reading them before I’m preggo. 

Dream, again big hugs girl. 

AFM - im CD27 and just waiting for AF to arrive. She normally comes on 26 or 27. My boobs feel like they have been trapped in a vice. It’s really no fun. Even walking hurts. My boobs hurt every month, but not like this. Tested today and BFN


----------



## Stella2018

Dream, I am sorry :( Hugs

Nix, Congrats! That is so exciting on the new job! When do you start? What will you be doing?

Lady, You are getting so close, I can't believe it. I understanding being nervous, but you are going to do great and everything will be just fine.

Lee, I am glad to hear you are feeling so good about everything. You look great in those pics, too!

AFM, 16 week appt scheduled for this week. So far so good and starting to look... well... not regnant but like I need to lay off the pizza haha. Hubby bought a bunch of Dr Seuss books over the weekend and was excited about them :)


----------



## Zoboe95

Well this is it ...I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, so my little squishy really could arrive any time! My most recent midwife told me she didn't think I would reach 40 weeks, for various reasons, which is kind of comforting, but I'm just so impatient...every time I feel the slightest twinge, I get all excited, then the nerves kick in. Then I remember that I'm pregnant so twinges are just a thing, and its unlikely to be labour!!


----------



## Nixnax

Stella. Thanks, I will be a junior infrastructure engineer. I have so much studying to do and exams to pass. 4 in total! Scary times

Zo - omg 37 weeks, I bet this starting to feel very real. You’ll have your baby this month. P.s November 29th is the best day as that’s my birthday lol. 

AFM - well I’m cd29 and 3 days late. I thought AF was comin last night as I checked my cervix and had a bit of bright red blood on my finger. Put a tampon in and went to bed. Woke up this morning expecting AF to be in full flow as per normal and nope, the tampon was bone dry. Fast forward to now, 5 hours later, still nothing. BFNs on Monday and Tuesday morning. I haven’t tested today. I’ll test again in the morning. I only have blue dye tests though, as the shop didn’t have any pink ones.


----------



## Dream143r

taken any temps recently Nix?

CD2 over here are super bored.


----------



## Nixnax

I took it yesterday and it had dropped from 36.95 to 36.81 so thought AF would arrive yesterday. Didn’t think to do it today. My baseline is usually 36.5 something.

I’m bored too, just wish it would stop playing games with me


----------



## Nixnax

I pounced on DH last night to try to induce AF. I spotted more after but still a dry tampon this morning. Another bfn and my temp has dropped to 36.55. That’s around my normal cover line. So I think she’ll arrive today at last.


----------



## Zoboe95

I've promised OH I won't tell anyone, and this is the only place I can be properly anonymous ...if I have you on fb please don't tell... My waters have gone, and labour is beginning! ...I'm at home at the moment, just monitoring things, have until 5pm tomorrow for things to happen naturally, or they will induce me...its starting to feel real!!


----------



## Stella2018

Zo! Congrats and best of luck. You are going to do great. I am so excited and send us pics as soon as the little one has arrived!


----------



## Stella2018

Nox - Did af arrive? Did you test? Pouncing always worked for me to get things going except the month I got my bfp .Fx!

Dream - How are things going? Have you done amy tracking at all this month? And the new job sounds so intense and so cool. What sort of engineering do you do? Computer? Building?

To everyone else, hope to hear from you soon. It's been pretty quiet around here lately

16 week scan on Monday but otherwise been quiet .My friend came iver with her babies this morning so I watched her 2 year old to see what he could reach and get into around the house lol .


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Nix -* Congratulations!! Good luck with the studying and the exams, I have a feeling you'll ace those too!!

*Dream -* Sorry and hugs.. I am keeping my fx for your next IUI!!

*Stella -* Thank you, time started to fly these days, 34+ weeks now, have an appointment this week, I suppose that will be pretty uneventful, will have the strep b test during my next appointment and so not looking forward to that!
Good luck for your scan tomorrow girl, I am super excited for you. Do you get to know the gender of the baby this time then?

*Zoboe -* Oh Zoey, I just read your post that you are full term and all, and then bam!! The show has started.. Hope and pray everything goes smooth, I am sure you can't wait to meet your baby girl... I am so eagerly waiting to hear from you, once you are ready to give us updates of course..


----------



## Dream143r

Zoboe95 - Hope everything went/is going well! Congrats!

Stella2018 - Good luck with your scan today!

AFM - only CD7 so won't be much action from me this week. O will be sometime next week.


----------



## Nixnax

Zo - omg how did I miss this. I hope everything went well. 

Stella - yep AF got me. A whole 4 days late. I’ve had a very light af which is strange for me. Af has left the building the today. 

Lady - thank you, I’m so excited. I start on the 19th, I can’t wait. 

Cd5 today so time to start practicing. Poor DH feels sex-starved lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey all! I have to catch up. Not much going on here :) I'm down 11 lbs today yay and almost under 200 finally. It's been so long. Been sticking to my healthy eating, and having treats on occasion. Just getting ready for the holidays! Congrats to Zoboe on your beautiful baby girl!! I saw her sweet photos on Facebook <3 hope everyone is well! Time to catch up on all your replies now.


----------



## Dream143r

LeeMcMee - that's awesome! Congrats on the weightloss. I'm still on my healthy eating journey as well. Feels good right?

CD9 for me nothing going on. I'm unfortnately coming down with the flu. Just hoping it passes quickly and doesn't hang around too long.


----------



## Nixnax

Yay well done Lee, that’s amazing. I fell off my healthy wagon after my holiday. I need to climb back on it. 

Cd 7 for me an still spotting. Light and long AF grrr


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dream -* Take some rest girl, flu could be so annoying.. hope you feel better soon!

*Nix -* Practice is always good, enjoy your time girl! BTW any new upcoming trips? 

*Stella -* How did the scan go dear?

*Lee -* That is excellent!! I am proud of you girl.. And thanks for sharing Zo's news..

AFM, 5 more weeks to go.. Can't wait to be full term now, I so feel like I am ready to meet our LO..


----------



## Stella2018

Hi ladies!! Snow day today; so glad it's Sunday and I don't have to drive to work in this (although it's really not too ba, I'm just whiny some days. :) )

Nix - Sorry AF is dragging and I hope it ends soon! 

Lady - I am so excited for you! Which drags more - the first trimesyer or the last?
The scan went well thanks! Good strong heartbeat and the LO was moving and shaking. We'll find out the sex at our 20 week on Dec 3. I can't believe how time is flying!

Dream - I hope you are feeling better. The flu is the absolute worst. 

Lee - That is so great! Congrats! Now that Halloween is over are you working any autumn festivals or anything? Your haunted house costimes were so cool. 

AFM. Coming up on 18 weeks and starting to get thebhouse shuffled about lol. 

Have a great week ladies!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah sorry, I've been neglecting the forum a bit, a little preoccupied...can't think why! 

So my waters broke at about 6pm on Saturday 3rd, we had to go to the hospital to get checked. All was fine, so they sent us home, and said go back in 24 hours if no contractions. Well contractions started at about 11pm, very quick and very painful. They were straight in at every 5 minutes, lasting about a minute. We phoned the hospital, who said to come in if we feel ready, so we did, got there about 12.15am, and met a really unhelpful woman when we got there. She gave us a bed in antenatal, but said I was nowhere near ready to give birth, and probably better at home, because I was still smiling. She checked my cervix and it was fully closed, so she left us to it. The contractions got really painful really quickly, and I felt like I was failing because I couldn't cope with it. OH went to get the midwife who said she would check again, and bam I was 10cm dilated! ...got through to the labour room, which was when the midwife suddenly turned kind and helpful. She gave me gas and air (heaven) and said it could still be a few hours, but we were making progress. Well it wasn't a few hours. Erin Lindsey was born at 3.59am on Sunday November 4th, weighing a tiny 5lb 9 1/2oz!! ...she had a few issues controlling her temperature and sugar levels because she was so tiny, but after a night in a heated cot, we were able to go home on the Monday evening. Erin lost 8.15% of her birth weight in the first week, but is now almost back up to start again! 

...wow didn't realise I had so much to say! Well done to anyone who made it to the end of that story!! ...thanks for all the well wishes and support!!


----------



## Stella2018

Oh, Zo, she is just beautiful. Congratulations!! I am glad her health stabilized. What a tiny baby!!


----------



## Nixnax

Awwww zo she is just the cutest. You did well for a first birth, some ladies are in labour for days. Massive congrats. 

Stella, ha no holidays planned until June, we’re going to Austrian F1 Grand Prix for 3 days, then getting the train to Budapest for 4 days. It seems so far away lol. 

Not a lot going going on here. CD 14 had a positive opk yesterday and ovulation pains last night. I’m on late shifts so can’t get any BDing in. Managed to get some in Sunday morning and Monday night so I’m not completely out. AF due just before my birthday.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey everyone! Checking back and catching up. I'll reply to you all below, but in the mean time for old time's sale I'm CD27 haha AF due tomorrow ;) but not trying, as you know. I AM curious to see if my cycle is on point now since losing weight and my thyroid meds being under control now. The cycle symptoms I got this month seem to show that I'm back to normal, but we shall see. I'd love it if AF comes on time tomorrow and not a week late like usual due to my PCOS. It's weird because it's the ONE time I'm hoping to get AF :/ because as I mentioned that we were going through some stuff, I actually told DH the other day that we should part ways. Don't feel bad, this has been 2 years coming and we kept working on things but they would go right back to normal which is not a great normal for us. This year we did start TTC, but I had been begging him for 3 years since we got married 4 years ago and he kept putting it off. There are a bunch of other things I wont get into, but we are currently just trying to get through the holidays and act normal for our families and all before we decide what to do with our house since both our names are on it. I told him he could have the house and buy my half from me and I would have our dog, since he was always my dog anyways, but he wasn't too thrilled about me taking the dog but I told him he can see him whenever he wants. I would get an apartment in a major city 20 min away which is also closer to my work. I checked with my fertility clinic and luckily they will take me until I am 42, so I have 9 years :) I still have a bottle of Metformin, so when I'm ready to try again they will probably just check my blood levels then allow me to take the Metformin. I haven't taken any of it. So yeah, it's been a rough week and I feel awful for him because he is devastated and trying anything he can to win my love back but sadly I just don't feel the same as I did before and I appreciate his efforts and we are getting along, but it's been tough seeing him like this and I hate hurting people. He blames himself for not being more affectionate in the past, so now he is trying everything at once. Anyways, long vent. Just looking forward to the holidays coming up. Hope everyone is doing well :)

*Lady A -* Such kind words, thank you! Glad you always get a joyful vibe from me :) that is actually how I am in person, so that's too funny. I just always like to have fun and be silly. I already miss working at the haunted hayride and it was always fun getting my makeup done. Luckily everyone else is also missing it, so there have been some hang outs recently. Going to one tomorrow night :) don't you worry about delivery! Easier said than done cuz I know I will too hahaha but good to keep busy with books and such :)

*Zoboe -* Woops I didn't know that you hadn't announced your baby's arrival yet when I mentioned it, so so sorry! I hadn't fully read everyone's comments yet and I saw quickly that you mentioned going into labor so I thought you had announced it. She is BEAUTIFUL and do I see red hair from mommy?! :D love it. Loved reading your birth story and that makes me mad that the woman was so unhelpful at first but glad it all worked out and she got here quick and was able to get her levels under control quickly :) her name suits her!

*Nix -* Thanks and congrats on the job! I had no idea that sex could induce AF. Good to keep in mind haha.

*Stella -* Thank you! Time is flying for you! Can't believe you're so far along already.

*Dream -* Thank you! YES the more lbs I shed the better I have been feeling mentally and physically. I have gained a few lbs back, so I'm just crunching back down to strict healthy eating cuz that's just how my body is. Can't deviate much right now. Glad you are doing well with it also and feeling better.


Oh and I did something fun and dyed part of my hair pink lol mainly in the back and underneath. I love it hahaha it's so fun and I'm gonna keep this up. I've never done bright colors before.


----------



## Dream143r

Guys! I leaking EWCM! This has NEVER happened. Not in 20 cycles. I think the consistency of actually taking care of my health and nutrition is actually working. I could really be making changes to my reproductive health. Will I get pregnant, who's to say? But i'm pretty stoked about this nonetheless. I've always had to check internally and would sometimes see a hint or small amount of EWCM but nothing like this. I'm so happy. Even if we can't conceive naturally I know I'm in a better place now for our next IUI or IVF. 

Its CD17 and O day based on my blazing positive OPK yesterday afternoon. We will BD tonight, which could possibly be too late I guess. But we're sticking with the EOD schedule this cycle. Acupuncture this afternoon after work. The DH and I are going to see Russell Peters with my BFF and her hubby. Should be a fun night. Maybe I'll get drunk, just sayin.

LeeMcMee - I know you said not to be sad, but I'm still sorry for what you're going through with your DH. It's great that you have such a good attitude about it and if it's a long time coming then I'm proud of you for making this choice. Taking care of yourself has got to be number 1.


----------



## Nixnax

Lee - oh bless you, that all sounds very emotional. Hope your DH is ok. I know what you mean though, you really do have to do what’s right for you. I hope you get it all figured out soon. 

Dream - oh yay that’s amazing. Sounds like things are getting better. I NEVER get EWCM either and a few months ago I had some in my underwear and I did a little happy dance at work. It hasn’t happened since, but I’ve been unhealthy lately. I’ve re-started the healthy eating and swimming this week and I’ve lost 3lbs. I’m hoping I’ll be writing your post in a few months


----------



## Zoboe95

I'm actually quite glad you mentioned it on here Lee, I got so caught up in Mummy life, that I didn't make it on here to update you all very quickly!! ...I'm glad you feel you've made the right decision about you and oh, even if it was a tough one to make. I hope things will look up for you from here! Just don't leave us on the forum will you?? ...I'm still here, and deffo not trying to conceive right now! [-X


----------



## Dream143r

Nixnax - Yeah I mean I'm no doctor but I think good nutrition is a huge part of this, at least for me it is. Losing weight is like a little bonus but it's not really about that. I hate how docs will say oh lose 10-15lbs and you will be more fertile. That's crap and simply not true. Overweight, obese, and Morbidly obese people get pregnant all the time. I'm 5'3" and 160lbs, so yeah I could lose some weight but I refuse to believe that's what's stopping me from getting pregnant. I've had terrible eating habits with little to no nutritional value for a long time and I believe my body is/was just living in fight or flight mode all the time. Your organs can't function properly when you don't fuel them correctly. Blah I didn't mean to go off on a mini rant like that lol. but I'm sure you get what I'm saying. I think we should all just do our best to be healthy.

Well its CD18 and 1DPO, officially in that dreaded TWW. I won't test until 10DPO which seems about 1900 days away right now.


----------



## Stella2018

Lee - I am so sorry to hear about whay's been going on but you sound upbeat and very strong. I am glad to hear that you are feelingbgood and healthy - and your hair looks amazing! Please do not leave us, we still would love to hear from you about how things are going. 

Nix - Ok it's not until June but OMG! I wish we lived in Europe; it would be so much easier to travel to all these amazing places . When's your birthday, btw?

Dream - I am so excited for you this cycle! What day will you test? 

Zo - How have things been? Exhausting? Hownare you guys adjusting? 

AFM .Felt the baby move for the first (definate) time last nigjt and it was like I had swallowed a live fish. So very weird lol. I hope everyone else is doing well .


----------



## Dream143r

Only 4DPO......waiting


----------



## Nixnax

Dream - ha ha rant away. Eating better does make us feel better and that should be enough of a reason. I agree, I don’t think it’s related heavily to TTC. Same boat as you here. 5DPO my right ovary is still grumbling occasionally. It’s like a 5 day ovulation. But I’ve defo already ovulated. 

Stella - oh gosh how amazing to feel baby move. That must be making you so excited. I have to say I love living in Europe, so many gorgeous places to visit.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Thanks, I am just getting nervous these days instead.. I hope you are enjoying 2nd trimester, imo, this one is the best.. I am not sure if any of it drags, really, it all goes so fast. Isn't it exciting to feel the baby move?? It might just a lil bit more when your SO can feel it too.. Excited for your scan!!

*Zoboe -* Damn that midwife, I am just glad your experience got better with time.. Baby Erin is simply precious, being a new mom must be something!! I still don't feel like I'm ready.. BTW did you feel BH before the real contractions? Just asking, as I haven't yet felt BH, although midwife says it is okay not to have those, but I feel like my body is not getting ready.

*Nix -* Living in Europe must be amazing, specially to someone who loves travelling.. I don't know about grumbling, I felt a lil bit like pinching right where my ovary should be (the month I got BFP).. Hope something great is happening and the witch stayed away..

*Lee -* You are the kind one, thank you. I am so sorry that you are going through all these, its amazing how strong strong you are dear.. Definitely, you should do what is best for you.. And I love your hair, its really fun, you look amazing.. Can't wait to hear how the holidays went..

*Dream -* I don't get much EWCM either, the reason why I tried pre-seed in the first place. Glad staying healthy is working out for you in more ways.. Fx for you!!

AFM, I had my 36th appointment yesterday, and, well, it was pretty eventful.. Everything was fine, up until midwife measured my LO. Apparently, he is measuring smaller than our last appointment, which, is technically not possible, right!?! He can't shrink, can he? Well, my midwife sent me for growth scan right away, saying, there is no point taking risks.. In the scan, the technician told me he will be a small baby, perhaps, which I already know, given that I am tiny myself. But she didn't seem concerned, LO is approx. 5lbs 14 oz, he may gain a lil bit more before he is born.. But it is all approx, we won't know until it happens.. He is a stubborn one, wouldn't let me see his face, although the tech really tried.. I am trying behave like I am okay, but, I am concerned, can't wait till my next appointment.. and see he is doing okay and growing.. So that's it, vent over!!


----------



## Dream143r

Cycle 20, CD24 and 7DPO, I'm feeling quite annoyed this morning. No particular reason. I just want to be pregnant.


----------



## Dream143r

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I tested yesterday at 10DPO and got this......................................



At this point I'm just in complete shock. Still don't really believe it. DH was like "what does this mean?" lol I'm pretty sure he's still in shock as well I don't even know what do do with myself. I took the cheapies first and it came up on the ultra sensitive right away. I'm like whoa, that can't be real. I dipped the FRER and the line so clear and pink, like not even close to a squinter. I decided to take the digis cause I knew that would be easier to convince DH, he always says the lines don't make any sense. Voila! positive on both brands. I'm undeniably pregnant. Can't believe it.



DH was still sleeping while I was in the bathroom taking all 900 of these tests. When he woke up he said he was going to the barber. So I let him go so I could prepare my gift to tell him. I bought this onesie almost 2 years ago when I though TTC would be a breeze. I figured 3 months tops. lol 



Under the onesie is a pair of sneakers. DH bought us matching sneakers a while back and I secretly bought our baby a pair too.


----------



## Stella2018

Good morning! To thoae of you in the States, I hope you had a lovely holiday weekend amd Happy (belated) Thanksgiving!

Nix/Dream - You ladies are almost on the same cycle day this round! 
Dream - I am so sorry you are feeling down .Your day will come. Are you feeling any beyter today?

Lady - How are you feeling? You are coming up fast - any updates on the LO? My good friend is a teeny tiny wisp of a woman and her baby was soooo small but perfectly healthy. Docs were watching her close just in case but it's genetic. I am on the smaller side. Hibby is 6'3" and a big guy so I am nervous mine will be huge lol .


----------



## Stella2018

DREAM!!!!! I was typing my other reply when you were posting this -- I had to switch to a computer to see the pics. OH MY GOD!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I teared up I am so happy for you, how exciting! 
Have you called the doc to schedule the first check up? Are you going to tell family right away or wait?


----------



## Dream143r

I have an appointment with gyno today at 2pm.... eeek. Assuming she will order me a blood test.

We are just keeping it between us for now. Thinking about telling our immediate families only for Christmas.


----------



## Stella2018

Oh honey I am so happy for you; I can't imagine what you're thinking right now. For me it was so hard keeping it to myself lol - and trying to focus at work was a no go for a few days! You just want to shout it out from the rooftops! 12 weeks will fly by though. Have you guys entertained any names?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dream:* OMG!!!!!!! I just decided to check on you guys, and came back to this!!!! Congratulationssssssss girl.... I am so so so happy for you.. Can't wait till your Doc's appointment, wow..

*Stella:* Holiday was good, helped me with my terrible mood. LO is doing okay, my next appointment is today actually. Will update more later. How about you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Nixnax

I am so happy for you dream. What a gorgeous little pair of shoes. So cute. 

AF just arrived for me a day early, hoping for a Christmas BFP


----------



## Dream143r

Everything crossed for you Nix. :dust:


----------



## Zoboe95

Dream- omg congrats I am so so excited for you, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly!! :baby::baby:

Stella- we are adjusting really well thanks! Yesterday was tough, as Erin wanted cuddles all day, and wouldn't let me put her down, but today has been much better! In general she is a dream! We get 4 hours between feeds at night, and between 2+3 during the day, which is perfect! 

Lady- we also got sent for growth scans because lo was measuring small, try not to panic! Erin was only born 5lb 9.5oz, so she really was tiny, but with a little help in controlling her own temperature, we were out of hospital in a couple of days, braving the big wide world! You would never know she had that issue now, she is always warmer than me! 

Afm...well Erin really. Erin is finally gaining weight! She got back to her birth weight on Monday, and today weighed in at 5lb 13oz! ...its starting to feel like reverse weight watchers we go to so many weigh ins! We seem to have finally cracked the right feeding pattern for her! Basically we discovered that Erin uses my boob as a comforter more than a form of drink, so although she does drink from it, often she was just suckling on the end of it, or even going to sleep with it in her mouth! We think this is because Erin struggled to latch properly when she was born, because her mouth was so tiny, and she was sleepy because she couldn't control her temps....first we were combi feeding with formula, to boost her calorie intake, but this gave her tummy aches, so we tried nipple shields, which helped a little (many midwives hate them, but if they work, why not!) But Erin was still falling asleep before she was full! So I bought a breast pump. Started off with a cheapie manual, but decided that as we could see progress we would get an electric. We bought a second hand lansinoh breast pump for £35 on eBay, and its made the world of difference! I pump about 3oz from each boob after each feed, give one boobs worth to her then, and store on in the fridge for overnight so I don't have to pump overnight. As soon as we started doing this, her weight started creeping up. What I learnt from this is not to panic. There are so many feeding choices, we were always going to find one that worked for us eventually...however, finding the right combo for her was definitely more stressful than labour itself!! :baby::baby:

Bit of a rant there for you, but thought you may be interested to read a bit of what its been like for us! ...we are loving life though! Me and Erin try to go out somewhere every day, even if its just to the supermarket! It takes us hours to get anywhere, because all the grannies want to stop for a chat! Secretly we love it though <3 

Hope you're all doing well, I'm always reading your posts, even if I don't get a chance to reply! :hi:


----------



## Stella2018

Hi ladies,

It has been so quiet! I keep looking to see what Dream and Lady A have to say about their appointments the other day :)

Nix, everything crossed for you for that Xmas BFP!!

Zo, I am so happy tp hear how well things have been going!! I bet all the grannies want to stop and chat, she is so darn cute!

CanadianMoose, Diedrek, LoneWanderer,Lee -- I hope you ladies are all doing well, it has been a while.

Happy (almost) Friday to all!


----------



## Stella2018

Haha, Dream, I just noticed your new banner - "my baby is the size of a grain of salt". It is soooo exciting to see that in your signature!!

Here is what I did:

Due Date
% Complete, Days to Go
1/2/3/4 etc. Week Pregnant
Picture of Fetus 
a paragraph or two about baby's development this week

I print a page out every week and put it on the fridge for DH. Hubby has been able to feel more involved and LOVES it -- he reads it every week and every so often, like when were eating dinner, pipes up with "you know the baby can taste that now", lol


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Stella - I usually update on my journal. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/dreaming-of-1.2462073/

I have my dating scan booked for December 21st! So excited to get to see my babe before Christmas. 

OMG that is freaking adorable from your DH. I love it. I'll probably send my hubby app links for progress updates. He's a techie guy and will appreciate the development pics and info on his phone.


----------



## Stella2018

Hello everyone!

We had the anatomy scan on Monday. Everything looks great and we are expecting a baby girl!!! Hubby says he will start hitting the gym so by the time shes a teenager he looks like a body builder hahahaha . So excited!

I hope to hear some updates from you all soon.


----------



## Dream143r

hahaha that so cute. Congrats Stella!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Hi dear, I am sorry I forgot that I was supposed to update here after my doctors appointment. All the appointments were pretty uneventful, so nothing much to say really.. Congratulations on finding out that you are having a baby girl!! AND loved what your hubby said.. Now you can start spending time on choosing names for her!! And isn't it so difficult to refrain from buying beautiful dresses for her?? I end up staring at some dresses even after finding out I am having a boy, lol..

*Zoboe -* I am trying to stay positive, I know my LO will be small given how we are, and he is progressing each week, that is what matters.. I am so happy you and Erin are doing well and figured out what works best for you.. That is tough from what I hear from everyone, each baby is different.. and you need to find out what works for you and your baby the best.. I have a Spectra at the moment, here in US you can get one free with your insurance, hopefully that will help us too..

AFM, had an appointment yesterday, went for cervical check. I am only 1 cm dilated. Midwife doesn't think LO will be coming anytime before my guessed due date.. which is 15th.. oh well, I guess he will be ready when he is ready.. Finally, DH is here, I have completed the nursery, packed my hospital bag other than the stuffs that I will be adding on the day I have to go. DH will take care of the carseat.. 
Not much of contractions yet, lost a bit of mucus (tmi..) and that's about it.. Eagerly waiting to meet my baby boy whenever he is ready and he is wiggling at the moment in my belly, not sure what he is trying to say, lol.. It is sort of weird reverse TWW in my case, isn't it? FX the final week will be more exciting (!?!)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week.. And have a lovely weekend ..


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

It's been quiet here, almost another week has passed. Hope everyone is doing well and planning for the holidays..

AFM, still waiting to meet my LO, very close 40 weeks..


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah Lady, I hope lo arrives in time for Christmas! I bet you are so so excited! Must be difficult to plan for the holidays when you don't know how old lo will be!! Fx they don't keep you waiting too long now! 

Had Erin weighed today, and she's now up at 6lb 12...doesn't sound a lot for a 5 week old, but its considerably over her 5lb 9 1/2 birth weight, so we are well happy!!


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Lady! So close - I bet Zo is right and hes an Xmas baby. FX! My bday is the 15th - my parents always had to be super careful when I was a kid about keeping Christmas and bday separate. As an adult you don't care but as a kid... Oh no you are so adamant they are not the same! Haha. 
How are you feeling?

Zo - Congrats! It sounds like she is doing beautifully. What are the baby's first Christmas plans?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ty for the well wishes but my TTC life is over. I love you all for being supportive and sharing your lives with me and you hardships. I'll still stop by and read when I can but I just don't think I can respond alot right now, don't have the heart...so happy for you dream, it happened for you sweetheart and you really do deserve it! Glad that Zo is safe with baby and happy and well, and wishing well for lady!


----------



## CanadianMoose

Stella2018 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We had the anatomy scan on Monday. Everything looks great and we are expecting a baby girl!!! Hubby says he will start hitting the gym so by the time shes a teenager he looks like a body builder hahahaha . So excited!
> 
> I hope to hear some updates from you all soon.

Grats hun! Oh he's going to have his work cut out for him when she starts dating in the future! Haha get buff scary dad to scare away the trouble makers.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, sorry I’ve been MIA. I’ve been trying not to come on here much as i was driving myself nuts and letting it consume me. DH are in the process of buying our first house. We found the perfect house in our first week of looking! It’s all moving very fast and TTC is not on our minds right now. 

Stella, awww congratulations on the girl, how lovely. 

Lady - omg good luck, I hope it all goes well. 

Canadian, I’m really sorry to hear that. You take care of yourself, hope to hear from you at some point when you’re ready. 

I’ll be popping on here every now and again I’m sure


----------



## Stella2018

Canadian -- I am so sorry to hear this, but I do wish you all of the best in the future. You deserve only wonderful things. I hope to hear from you now and then when you are ready. 

Nix -- How exciting about the new house! That is such an amazing, scary, wonderful feeling and how crazy that it has happened so fast! The kitchen, porch and the back yard are always the big selling points for me in a house (even though I am not buying lol). What drew you guys to this one?

Lady - Anything yet?

Hope all is well for the rest; it has been pretty quiet, so hopefully everyone is prepping for the holidays.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Stella, the house is a mess and needs a lot of work. But it is lovable whilst we do it up slowly. I was the size of it for us. The agent photos really under sold it and didn’t do it any justice at all. I didn’t want to view it initially but when we did, oh boy did I fall in love with it. It’s very scary yet so exciting. It’s taking up all of my emotional energy at the moment. 

Looks like my AF is arriving today. 3 days early. But at least it’ll be gone for xmas


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> CanadianMoose, Diedrek, LoneWanderer,Lee -- I hope you ladies are all doing well, it has been a while.


Hiiiiii ladies!

Just dropping by.

It's so nice to see so much good news! Tons of y'all, too many to keep up haha! CONGRATS everyone!

And solidarity to all you still struggling. We're over five years in now, so I feel ya.
As for us...

Yesterday we had our first appointment at the IVF clinic. Just for a chat, and some prodding and poking and extracting of various fluids and the like. Seems pretty likely that we'll get a free cycle on the NHS, apparently we meet all the criteria. So, a few more tests now to see if it's right for us (like, can his sperm actually work with my eggs, all that stuff), and another chat about our options and the treatment plan. 

Then apparently it's basically up to us which cycle we go with from there. They said could be as soon as three weeks after the next appointment - or as long away as we feel we need. We'll probably wait a bit, coz honestly, the whole IVF thing sounds horrendous and it's defs my very last resort.

I didn't post for a while because, well, there's only so many times I can post the same thing haha! After they stopped the Clomid (August) we've just been waiting about, watching one cycle after another go by. But I do lurk, like a creepy lurker. 

Right now, it's about CD23ish - honestly, I've not written down dates for end of Nov and so I've lost track a bit. But for once I'm willing AF on because a.) I can't arrange the scans I need til cycle starts, b.) my boobs have been killing me for about a week now, they'll ease up when she gets here, and c.) if she's later than tomorrow she'll be around for xmas day, and quite frankly, fuck that.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi All,

Wanted to share the news of baby Ethan's birth. Attaching a snap of his update while we were still in the hospital. Will share my birth story soon.

Haven't read all of your updates yet, promise to reply back soon..


----------



## Dream143r

Lady - congrats!!!


----------



## Stella2018

Lady - IDK how I missed this, congrats on your baby boy! I look forward to your birth story. Wil you be posting it in the birth stories section? (I gotta know where to look :))

Dream - How are you feeling? 8 weeks -- I can't believe how time is flying already!!

Nix - How is it going with the new house? Are the papers signed and it all official? When will you guys start moving/doing fix up etc?

Lone - Any updates from NHS? I know you said that you had more testing etc to do, but it sounds promising to get you in for a cycle of IVF (if you guys decide to go that route). I hope AF arrived for your and was gone for Xmas; good luck getting back into tracking!

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas holiday and that 2019 is an amazing year for all.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey guys. WOW I feel shitty because I literally forgot about this page. How the hell could I forget? My brain is fried lately and I just got put on Zoloft a couple days ago because my depression has been very bad. Anyways, I was on Facebook and saw a post by Zoboe and suddenly remembered that I hadn't checked in with you guys in probably months. Lady congrats on your baby boy! Love his name. I went back on birth control, which is strange, since my doc said to when I'm not trying since my PCOS throws everything off and the pills will regulate my cycles again. Husband and I have been going to marriage counseling and we got through the holidays with family even though they know what's going on with our somewhat separation. I have been sleeping in the guest room for 2 months, which has been a struggle at first but now it's relaxing which is strange to say. Work was busy then slowed down and I've been working part time at a ski hill working at their tubing park to keep busy. Keeping busy helps me relax. Not to sound all Debbie downer haha but life has just been a little chaotic. I still see my therapist every week and our marriage counselor around every 2 weeks. My therapist wants me to work on finding myself, as cliché as that sounds, but he's right. I'm still wishing that I was trying for a baby, but I have to wait till I'm mentally ok to do so. At some point I will go back and catch up on everything with you guys :) I'll try and be more active again on here. You guys were always like therapy to me haha :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

DREAM you're pregnant?!?! Wow congrats!!!! I know how disappointed you always were when it wasn't your month, so this makes me soooo happy for you!! :) It's your time now yay!! That's so amazing!!


----------



## KateAndDust

Hi! Hope you don't mind that I join you ladies. I haven't been on these forums in ages... and I'm still trying for my first! It's been about 2.5 years. Severe MFI. Long cycles but good ovarian reserve. Trying to decide between IVF and adoption/still hoping for a miracle! 

Good luck to you all! I'm really looking forward to getting to know you. Congrats to Lady_Alysanne! <3


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi All!! I'm a little late to post the birth story I guess, so here it goes:

It was my 40 weeks 5 days appointment, one US was done before regular weekly midwife appointment to check everything is okay. During the US, they discovered I was little low on amniotic fluid, and midwife told me bring my hospital bag and get admitted right away based on that. I was still only 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. I was back in the hospital to get induced within 30 minutes.

A foley bulb was used to dilate me, they started the process around 12:15 pm, December 20th, 2018. Contraction also started, but it wasn't regular at first. After a while contraction started at regular interval and the pain was too much. At 9 pm I was 5 cm dilated and I could take epidural at that time. Midwife broke my water then. I agreed to take the epidural after another half an hour and they started me on pitocin, as the regular contraction stopped after the foley bulb completed its job. At some point epidural stopped working at my left side, even with increased doses. I don't want to scare anyone, so I will just finish by saying the contractions were really painful. I was finally fully dilated the next day at 1 pm. After starting to push, baby's heart rate became unstable. It was 3:00 pm. We had to decide for a forcep delivery at that point. I got a partial 3rd degree tear, so, my recovery is a bit longer and more painful. However, the prize for all this is too great, our little miracle, baby Ethan is born on 21st December, 2018. His birth weight is 7lbs 5 ozs. He is doing great so far. I will probably write more on him and how I am dealing with everything later..

I miss you ladies, hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Lee! It is great to hear from you! I have been thinking about you lately. I am glad to hear that you and OH are trying counselling and sorry to hear that it has been so rough going, but you are a tough lady. It may sound cliché to have to "find yourself" but it is so true, also. What doe he have you doing to start on that path? 

KateAndDust - Welcome! It has been a little quiet over here lately, but hopefully that is just the holidays. There are a couple of ladies here who have been TTC for a very long time and who would definitely be great support for you on your journey!

Lady - That sounds like an intense delivery! I am glad that everything turned out okay in the end. How are you coping with Ethan at home? Is he fussy after fighting so hard NOT to come out? lol. I look forward to hearing more!

Dream - Hope all is well! You are coming up on 12 weeks pretty soon aren't you?

Miss you ladies and hope that everything is getting back to normal after the chaos of the holidays :)


----------



## KateAndDust

Thank you, Stella2018! I'm excited to be here and connect with the incredible women I encounter. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Loved reading your birth story, Lady_Alysanne. I hope you recover from the tearing quickly! Thank you for sharing. O:)


----------



## Katzoemac

Hii! Ive been lookin through forums, to find ttc friends. This is my first time really trying. Early 2018 we tried for like 4 months, but no luck, then our parents were disappointed and wanted marriage first, so, we put it on hold ... anyway, we got married december and now we are ttc! And i lnow how stressful it is, i spent so much money on pregnancy tests in just the 4 months. Lol. Anyway, hi everyone! And congratulations to lady! 
I am 36 and i known my chances are smaller, but praying!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Good Luck Katzoemac I hope it's a quick and easy journey for you!


----------



## Katzoemac

Thank you Dream!!!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Kate and Katz :* Welcome to this thread!! My ttcing, becominh pregnant, now a new mom; all I have shared with these wonderful ladies.. I am so lucky that I found such a great support system here.. :dust:to you both..


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Hi girl!! How are you doing? I am doing okay with Ethan, each day is a new adventure, and LO certainly is keeping me on my toes. Ethan has gained and crossed his birth weight on his 2 weeks checkup. He loves to keep himself busy, he has so much to do like eating, sleeping, pooping, lol..

*Dream -* How are you? Week 10 already.. Did you hear your LOs heartbeat yet?

*Nix -* So happy to see the update on your new house.. I bet you are all busy with new projects and everything.. Would love to hear your plans..

*Moose -* :hug: girl!! I am sorry I missed replying to you.. Come back whenever you are ready, and tbh, this thread has become more than ttcing for me, it is just good to see any updates from you ladies..

*Lee -* You are a warrior, girl.. I am glad you and your hubby are trying to work things out and you are also focusing on yourself.. That is so much important, often with so much going on we forget we need to prioritize ourselves too.. Hang in there girl, :hug:!!

*Lone - *Hi, it is so great to see you back after all these days.. And back at you, what I just said to Moose.. I know we have started to talk about ttcing here, but getting just about any update from you ladies means something.. :friends:

And *Die*, wherever you are, Miss you!!


----------



## Stella2018

Good Morning!

Katz - I'm not sure at 36 that your chances are really all that much smaller. Your body doesn't just switch at 35 and I have many friends who conceived their first just before and second after 35. It's quite normal in my circle. At worst it took a little longer. Anyway as long as you are healthy, I think everything will be just fine. :) The cheap Wondfo sticks on Amazon in bulk worked great for me and kept the costs low. I only swapped to FRER when the cheapies were showing +. TTC is so pricey! 
Congrats on getting married, too! That is a lovely feeling and right around the holidays sounds absolutely beautiful. 

Dream - How are you feeling? January is going to fly by :) I haven't seen many updates from you around the forum so I hope you aren't feeling too sickly amd tired, although you're right in the time frame for both . 

Kate - Where are you in your cycle? Any updates lately?

Lady - I am with you in that this thread is more like a group of friends catching up. I love it here. I hope Ethan is still doing well and that you are balancing everything out. Sleep when he sleeps! (people keep saying that to me lol idk if it works that way).

Hello to everyone else! Everyone has so much going on lately I hope that all these life changes are going well. For me it's a snowy Saturday morning and I probably should get out of bed now haha. Hugs to all!!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys - so a little mini update for me. Our next ultrasound will be at 12 week on Jan 24th. Can't freaking wait! So excited so see Rick again. Did I mention we're calling the baby Rick, not when it's out though, only in uterus. heehee. We won't find out the gender until our 20 week anatomy scan which feels like 1900 days away. 

My symptoms have all been super manageable and I'm considering myself lucky so far. Nausea is minimal and only in the morning, lasts about an hour and a half tops and I'm still very functional during that time. I was have indigestion with my breakfast for a while but that seems to have gone away. I had mild headaches for a bit, also have gone away. I have sore BBs that come and go. I have 2 bits of spotting, 1 at 7w1d only when I wiped and same at 9w1d. Nothing since. We're hoping the lack of serious nausea and vomiting is a sign of a boy. FX

We're planning to start telling our extended families and friends once all goes well at the 12 week scan. Then we may do a social media announcement for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Miranda04

Just needing to vent to ladies going through the same thing so here I am. My husband and I had *adult time* twice during fertile window (per Ovia app), first day and last day. It is now 4 days until AF is due and I am anxiously waiting for a possible BFP (trying not to get my hopes up). Backstory...husband has twin 10 year olds (he had them young in life), I have no children, Ive never used birth control nor have we ever used protection since weve been together (4 years) and no ive never had a bfp. I have had slighlty irregular periods before, last visit to OBGYN a little over a year ago for pap smear, sonogram of ovaries (1 follicle cyst on each ovary) and thats about it. I have had mild cramp/pains/pressure in lower pelvic area off and on for roughly 1 week now (12 days prior to AF due), emotional (mainly crying), fatigue and off and on low back pain and nausea. I try to justify these *symptoms* just so I dont get my hopes up if I end up not being pregnant. Nonetheless I needed to vent and just hear other peoples stories so feel free to chime in and have a good day.


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - Hahaha that made me laugh! I am happy to hear Rick isn't giving you too hard a time. My first tri symptoms weren't fun but not terrible either, the worst was tired (which has come back lately lol) and no immune system. How cool to announce on Valentine's Day! When will your 20 week scan be? I'm so excited know!

Miranda - Welcome! Omg the TWW can suck can't it? Lol. I know you said you haven't used protection but are you temping or using OPKs or anything? When will you start testing? I really hope this is it for you! 

AFM missing. 3rd tri starts Wednesday. Yowza I can't believe how fast this is going.... !


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dream - *That is so good, first trimester not being rough with you, hope it stays that way all the way.. Let us know how 12 weeks appointment goes, love to baby Rick ..

*Miranda - *Welcome.. I totally understand what you are going through, it is so hard not to symptom spot.. When are you planning to test? Sending :dust: to you..

*Stella -* Wow, 3rd trimester already, time does go fast, doesn't it? You are going to enjoy all the sexy waddles very soon I suppose, jk.. I hope everything is going great.. 

AFM, Ethan is doing great, only time he is really fussy is if I'm late with his food [-( Poor kiddo has an inexperienced mom :p I am so lucky my parents are here helping me out.. I will be flying SC to be with DH after 2 more weeks, so started little bit of packing for that... I am still recovering, things are certainly getting better everyday..


----------



## LoneWanderer

Waiting for AF so I can book my scans at the IVF clinic. Then one more consultation, and then it's up to us to tell them when we want to start.

Anyway, did I mention before that we got a dog now? I've attached a pic. He's great. TBH he's easily as much bother as a kid would be, so we're quite alright at the moment :lol:

Been a sudden rush of pregnancy announcements around us lately. OH feeling it a bit, I think. Really doesn't bother me: if it takes us another ten years so be it, not going at anyone else's pace but ours. And tbh we never do anything quickly. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi *Lone*!! You did mention you will be adopting a fur baby, what is his name? He looks so energetic and adorable!! Didn't think I would say this to anyone here, but fx that your af shows fast.. I have only heard success stories with IVF, hope that is the case with you as well.. Let us know how the appointment goes and what you decide.. And oh did I say, I love your attitude, everyone does have their own pace..

Hope everyone else doing just fine, hope to hear from each of you soon..


----------



## LoneWanderer

Murphy. He came with the name already.
Energetic is definitely the word. That or completely feckin' mental.
I definitely didn't want a big dog, but somehow we've got a huge one. And he's old and grumpy too, but still. Love him to bits.
STILL waiting for AF so I can book this scan. I didn't keep note of my dates last month, or in Nov, which really doesn't help haha!
Last AF hadn't started by the 19th Dec (our consultation), and it was due to start a few days after - coz the clinic was shut over xmas which is why my scan has to be in this cycle, not that one.
And I remember complaining that I'd be on over xmas day, but then not being. So, rough guess, new cycle started 21st or 22nd. Which would mean it's CD33 now..? Weird for me, usually 28 days or less. Clomid must still be playing havoc with me, six months on.
Learned my lesson though. ALWAYS WRITE YOUR AF DATES DOWN hahaha!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Advice, please? Thanks ladies.

SO
I found a bunch of OPKs in a make-up bag today.*
I put them away for all of half an hour before I got bored and took one.
(I have several urgent deadlines to meet and therefore, I obviously procrastinate).

I've attached two rather crappy pics of said stick for reference.

ANYWAY the first line to come up wasn't the control line, but the test line. In fact, the control line's pretty faint while the test line is normal. Positive result is ridiculous though: it's somewhere between CD33 and 37 for me.

You all know your pee sticks pretty well - is it a busted batch? Should I just chuck 'em? Or you think it could be a positive result, and I have finally decided to O all by myself, but at a really ridiculously late point in my normally-28-days cycle?

As far as I can tell, AF is definitely just a matter of hours away, can feel her looming over me with her crampy, moody, achy ways. I wish she'd bloody hurry up and get on with it.

I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF THE DAMN STICK!!

*Probably bought them a year ago so they are a bit old. Last time I took one was about four months ago, was mid-cycle, and very much negative.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Lone,
I am not entirely sure what to make of it, but a year isn't too old as long as they are not expired (I think mine were good for 2 or 3 years or something). Anyway, I know that when I actually managed a positive, the test line darkened up more than the control line AND sometimes sooner, so I don't think it necessarily relates to a bad stick. Can you take another test? Otherwise, if your body has geared up to O on its own, take it! Clomid may have lengthened your cycles and I can't really imagine the stick darkening if there is not a surge going on -- duds are always neg as far as I have ever seen. Lots and lots of people O late in their cycle. This might really be it for you!!! I am so excited to hear more! 

Also, congrats on the puppy -- he looks so sweet. I adore that big giant dog smile on his face :) :) He looks like a Murphy. I'm with you on the smaller dogs, but I still ended up with 2 giant monsters and love them. You will be so happy.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Still no AF today.
So. We went into town for a hot chocolate, and I popped into the shop to grab some cheapie HPTs. Just in case.
Done them both. REALLY STRONG BFP ON BOTH!!!
In shock. Six years we've been trying, thereabouts - never ever seen a positive result.
Not taking it for granted yet or getting at all excited. Gonna get one of the expensive digital ones later. Still feel very like AF on way, certainly don't feel PG at all. Lots of cramping on and off - plus pain that's more like bellyache, sort of bottom of middle of ribs to above belly button. Defs not feeling my best today. Will keep y'all updated...
EEEEEEK.


----------



## Stella2018

LONE!!! OH MY GOD THIS IS AMAZING!! Do not feel discouraged - remember I had no symptoms with my bfp except cramping and AF like feelings. Girl this is it!! You got it!! 33 dpo would make you about 5 weeks, is that right? So scary and so exciting. Will yoi be requesting blood draws? Have you told DH? 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Aysegul

LoneWanderer said:


> Still no AF today.
> So. We went into town for a hot chocolate, and I popped into the shop to grab some cheapie HPTs. Just in case.
> Done them both. REALLY STRONG BFP ON BOTH!!!
> In shock. Six years we've been trying, thereabouts - never ever seen a positive result.
> Not taking it for granted yet or getting at all excited. Gonna get one of the expensive digital ones later. Still feel very like AF on way, certainly don't feel PG at all. Lots of cramping on and off - plus pain that's more like bellyache, sort of bottom of middle of ribs to above belly button. Defs not feeling my best today. Will keep y'all updated...
> EEEEEEK.
> 
> View attachment 1053925
> View attachment 1053941

 OMG I literally just hopped on this post but fingers are crossed for you, I'm TTC too and could have possibly had implantation bleeding but no idea as I have no idea about any of this stuff, was just ntnp up until 2 months ago. 
I'm hopeful too


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> LONE!!! OH MY GOD THIS IS AMAZING!! Do not feel discouraged - remember I had no symptoms with my bfp except cramping and AF like feelings. Girl this is it!! You got it!! 33 dpo would make you about 5 weeks, is that right? So scary and so exciting. Will yoi be requesting blood draws? Have you told DH?
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Thanks!!!!!!! No mistaking those lines, is there? Now the + OPK makes sense, too...

Yeah I told him. Last night I went to the shop and asked if he wanted anything, and he said 'bring me a surprise', and then I completely forgot. So today when we got back from town I asked if he still wanted a surprise and chucked the stick at him and I am now forgiven for not bringing him sweets last night hahaha!

Obviously after so long and such a lot of disappointment, we're not getting our hopes up massively. The fact that we even *can* conceive is encouraging though, even if this isn't our sticky one. It's never happened for us before. Just crossing everything and seeing what happens next. I'll call the docs on Monday and book an appointment. Don't wanna cancel our clinic appointment just yet though, in case this doesn't work out...

Actually CD33, rather than 33 DPO - well, CD33-37, I don't know exactly as I'm useless at tracking cycle haha. Literally could not guess when this has happened as we've hardly been near each other this month, he's doing loads of overtime and I've got the dog and we're both always shattered. There's been maybe two occasions and can't remember when either happened!

He's in town now picking up a new, better test, ClearBlue or something. If he comes back with two we'll do another tonight - otherwise will wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - I totally understand that feeling; I was kind of detached for the first few weeks like it wasn't real or wouldn't last . I didn't have strong MS or anything either so that didn't help lol (just sudden food aversions but even that didn't bring it home haha). My gut says this is it for you - I can't wait for Dream to see this as she got her BFP in Dec so you two are pretty close together. It will be nice to have a buddy! Poor old Murphy he's in for a shocker haha. Has he had any sense that something's up? I hope you'll post the Clear Blue when hubby gets home with it!

Aysegul - How exciting! Are you tracking at all? When is AF due? I hope it was implantation! FX!!


----------



## Stella2018

And sorry I meant 33 CD not 33 DPO haha. 33-38... I think that'd be 5-6 weeks, thereabouts, but of course a dating scan will have to say for sure. :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Poor old Murphy he's in for a shocker haha. Has he had any sense that something's up?

Haha, nah not at all. He's been to the vet today for his routine jabs, so now he's in his basket sulking.

I think he'll be right. It's whether we will haha! Currently living in my childhood bedroom at my mother's, saving all we can for mortgage deposit. Now we might have to consider going back into renting, unless we can come up with something in next few months. 

PLUS not telling me ma will be really tough while we're under her roof. She's a terrible, terrible gossip. Once she knows, every bugger in the world will. And given our worries, we'd rather no-one knew for several weeks yet. Except you ladies of course.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Well.


----------



## Stella2018

Oh man keeping it secret is SO HARD! Keeping it from Mum is the hardest. Good luck!!
Are you guys going to start looking, going bavk to renting as a last resort? Or you could stay with your mum for the first few months with the baby?


----------



## Stella2018

There it is! Thats as straight forward as you can get - LoneWanderer is Pregnant!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Are you guys going to start looking, going bavk to renting as a last resort? Or you could stay with your mum for the first few months with the baby?

Might just rob a bank hahahahahaha
He's all for the 'stay until we can afford house' option.
I've been ready for our own space since the day we moved in.
See what happens. I mean, there's always the chance we'll win the lottery. Which until today I would have said is more likely than us ever getting a BFP... ;)


----------



## Stella2018

You guys have time to mull it over and figure out what will be best for you. Everything has a way of coming together at the right time


----------



## Stella2018

Your new picture is super cool btw!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Naww cheers. You're right, it often does :)
So this cramping you had, was it just like AF cramping?
Coz what I've had all day is definitely more of a stomach cramp. It comes and goes but at times it's been damn painful. It's higher up than ovaries/uterus - like, mid-abdomen. I've had the odd twinge lower down too, but that's been nothing in comparison.


----------



## Aysegul

Stella2018 said:


> Lone - I totally understand that feeling; I was kind of detached for the first few weeks like it wasn't real or wouldn't last . I didn't have strong MS or anything either so that didn't help lol (just sudden food aversions but even that didn't bring it home haha). My gut says this is it for you - I can't wait for Dream to see this as she got her BFP in Dec so you two are pretty close together. It will be nice to have a buddy! Poor old Murphy he's in for a shocker haha. Has he had any sense that something's up? I hope you'll post the Clear Blue when hubby gets home with it!
> 
> Aysegul - How exciting! Are you tracking at all? When is AF due? I hope it was implantation! FX!!

I am trying to but it's all so confusing, AF is due 30th so hoping it doesn't come!!


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Lone
The cramps I had woke we me up in the middle of the night and I couldn't go back to sleep .They huuurrrt . If I remember right they were in the stomach, but I was also sure AF was coming because of them. It's part of why I didn't test until 16 or 18 DPO. Then, when I called my doc to start setting up prenatal they had me come in the next day to be safe. In the end, it was in part due to stretching but mostly.... Terrible gas :(. My doc said gas is far more common than people like to admit lol. GasX helped so much and eat bland ubtil it eases up, lay on your left side to help it move along. Unless there is bleeding it is very likely just fine.

Aysegul - FX! The 30th seems so far away even being so close lol. Are you going to test early or wait until AF is late?


----------



## Aysegul

Stella2018 said:


> Lone - I totally understand that feeling; I was kind of detached for the first few weeks like it wasn't real or wouldn't last . I didn't have strong MS or anything either so that didn't help lol (just sudden food aversions but even that didn't bring it home haha). My gut says this is it for you - I can't wait for Dream to see this as she got her BFP in Dec so you two are pretty close together. It will be nice to have a buddy! Poor old Murphy he's in for a shocker haha. Has he had any sense that something's up? I hope you'll post the Clear Blue when hubby gets home with it!
> 
> Aysegul - How exciting! Are you tracking at all? When is AF due? I hope it was implantation! FX!!

Thanks! I'm super excited, not had this before even with AF so hoping for a bfp... AF is due 30th I am tracking but I just started two months ago and finding it tricky to remember about taking BBT every morning without getting out of bed to pee LOL I hate 2WW though! X


----------



## Aysegul

Stella2018 said:


> Hi Lone
> The cramps I had woke we me up in the middle of the night and I couldn't go back to sleep .They huuurrrt . If I remember right they were in the stomach, but I was also sure AF was coming because of them. It's part of why I didn't test until 16 or 18 DPO. Then, when I called my doc to start setting up prenatal they had me come in the next day to be safe. In the end, it was in part due to stretching but mostly.... Terrible gas :(. My doc said gas is far more common than people like to admit lol. GasX helped so much and eat bland ubtil it eases up, lay on your left side to help it move along. Unless there is bleeding it is very likely just fine.
> 
> Aysegul - FX! The 30th seems so far away even being so close lol. Are you going to test early or wait until AF is late?

 Gonna test on Tuesday so one day before AF is due I know by that point I should just wait but after waiting all weekend for the pharmacy to be open (I live in turkey only place you can buy them and they're closed on weekends! ) I don't know if I can! Had a couple people comment on my TMİ photo that it looks like implantation bleeding so lookin hopeful, plus had some wicked awful stomach pains but not my usual PMS symptoms...


----------



## Dream143r

Lone - CON-FREAKING-GRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! Wooohooooo!!!!! I know the lack of symptoms can sometimes be discouraging but seriously try not to care. You don't need to be chucking up your breakfast to be preggo and the fact of the matter is you ARE pregnant!! Enjoy every day, every hour, every minute, every second.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Lone - CON-FREAKING-GRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! Wooohooooo!!!!! I know the lack of symptoms can sometimes be discouraging but seriously try not to care. You don't need to be chucking up your breakfast to be preggo and the fact of the matter is you ARE pregnant!! Enjoy every day, every hour, every minute, every second.

And congrats right back at you mate! You're a little bit ahead of me so you'll be my 'what to expect' go-to hahahaha!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone - *Congratulationssssssssssss!! How come I am always late to the party.. See, you did get your bean at your own pace.. I am so happy for you dear, Murphy is gonna be a big brother.. 
p.s. I wanna know each and every update!! So please do update, sometimes I just have to lurk and read only, as little Ethan decides he needs all the snuggles he could get, lol.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Aysegul said:


> Gonna test on Tuesday so one day before AF is due I know by that point I should just wait but after waiting all weekend for the pharmacy to be open (I live in turkey only place you can buy them and they're closed on weekends! ) I don't know if I can! Had a couple people comment on my TMİ photo that it looks like implantation bleeding so lookin hopeful, plus had some wicked awful stomach pains but not my usual PMS symptoms...

Hey, good luck for that BFP.. will check in tomorrow to see your update!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thanks! :) 
Due at docs 7th Feb. (My birthday, as it happens).


----------



## Zoboe95

Lady...I too am late to the party, I feel that having an extra little person in our lives makes us late to every party!! 

Lone....massive congrats, I hope everything goes as smooth as it can for you! ...the month before I got my bfp I got loads of weird and wacko symptoms, and me and oh were determined that was it...bfn ...the month of bfp, I was sure AF was on her way, so you really cannot tell! Good luck at the doctors, and please keep us all updated, I will try to catch up more often!! 

Aysegul, fx for tomorrow, will try to check in and see how it goes! 

AFM ...my little squish is now 12 weeks old, and piling on the pounds, you would never believe she was such a tiny baby, she's just over 10lb now!! ...we've been swimming this morning, which is her absolute favourite thing to do in life, and it gives mummy some piece and quiet in the afternoon because it makes her super tired! We are now completely formula fed, because my boobs dried up, but she seems to be thriving on it. At the moment, life is good!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Zo -* She is super adorable, I just wanna give her squishy, haha. Great to see you are in a schedule, I hope(!!) I'll get there too once Ethan is 12 weeks as well..

AFM, Ethan is little over 5 weeks, we have his well check up today, but I'm super nervous with the weather we are having this week.. I will let you guys know once we are back..


----------



## Aysegul

Zoboe95 said:


> Lady...I too am late to the party, I feel that having an extra little person in our lives makes us late to every party!!
> 
> Lone....massive congrats, I hope everything goes as smooth as it can for you! ...the month before I got my bfp I got loads of weird and wacko symptoms, and me and oh were determined that was it...bfn ...the month of bfp, I was sure AF was on her way, so you really cannot tell! Good luck at the doctors, and please keep us all updated, I will try to catch up more often!!
> 
> Aysegul, fx for tomorrow, will try to check in and see how it goes!
> 
> AFM ...my little squish is now 12 weeks old, and piling on the pounds, you would never believe she was such a tiny baby, she's just over 10lb now!! ...we've been swimming this morning, which is her absolute favourite thing to do in life, and it gives mummy some piece and quiet in the afternoon because it makes her super tired! We are now completely formula fed, because my boobs dried up, but she seems to be thriving on it. At the moment, life is good!
> 
> View attachment 1054173

She is SO adorable!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Me: wants to eat all the food in the world
Also me: terrified of eating the wrong food, as apparently Dr Google would literally have me on just dry bread and water for 9 months
Also me: Not sure if actually hungry

Two days in and already this is super-fun(!)


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - It's so great to see you! How are you feeling? When is your 12 week appt? 

Lone - hahahaha. You crack me up! Yeah, it's all a new adventure every day lol. Just remember to drink copious amts of water - it's good for MS, for hemmroids, for appetite control, for baby fluids and dizziness and headaches - whatever else happens, water is your #1 aid! (As for Dr Google... Ugh. Within reason. Women have been having healthy babies for thousands and millions of years before good ol' Google haha)

Zo - She is so freaking cute!!! I want to see her at swim class, I love it. How are you and hubby adjusting? Sleep cycles getting any better?

Lady - Be safe getting to your appt and back! Colorado (my part) doesn't get wind chill like that too often anymore but it sure is brutal. Take it slow. I am excited to hear about how his checkup goes. 

Aysegul - One more day to go! Have you had any more symptoms?

Snow day today for me but nothing exciting... Except Zo and Lady are making April seem like soooooo far away lol. I drew a mural on the nursery wall and a friend of mine is coming to paint it in in a couple of weeks. There has been some grandma drama... This girl is going to have 3 sets of grandparents which is so cool. I never got to even be on the same state as any of mine! But OHs mum and mine seems to be in some weird insecure competition lately so that's been fun... The only secure grandparent is my dad who doesn't care who does what or when just so long as he gets to hold his grandbaby at her first baseball game. Man babies bring out family politics like a wedding! Hahaha. Oh well .


----------



## Aysegul

Stella2018 said:


> Dream - It's so great to see you! How are you feeling? When is your 12 week appt?
> 
> Lone - hahahaha. You crack me up! Yeah, it's all a new adventure every day lol. Just remember to drink copious amts of water - it's good for MS, for hemmroids, for appetite control, for baby fluids and dizziness and headaches - whatever else happens, water is your #1 aid! (As for Dr Google... Ugh. Within reason. Women have been having healthy babies for thousands and millions of years before good ol' Google haha)
> 
> Zo - She is so freaking cute!!! I want to see her at swim class, I love it. How are you and hubby adjusting? Sleep cycles getting any better?
> 
> Lady - Be safe getting to your appt and back! Colorado (my part) doesn't get wind chill like that too often anymore but it sure is brutal. Take it slow. I am excited to hear about how his checkup goes.
> 
> Aysegul - One more day to go! Have you had any more symptoms?
> 
> Snow day today for me but nothing exciting... Except Zo and Lady are making April seem like soooooo far away lol. I drew a mural on the nursery wall and a friend of mine is coming to paint it in in a couple of weeks. There has been some grandma drama... This girl is going to have 3 sets of grandparents which is so cool. I never got to even be on the same state as any of mine! But OHs mum and mine seems to be in some weird insecure competition lately so that's been fun... The only secure grandparent is my dad who doesn't care who does what or when just so long as he gets to hold his grandbaby at her first baseball game. Man babies bring out family politics like a wedding! Hahaha. Oh well .

Sore boobs, appetites increased majorly, also for some reason keep finding myself wanting pickled hot peppers and salad leaves like spinach etc (btw I didn't eat any vegetables before as I hated them...) And also more that I haven't had my usual PMS symptoms... Testing in the morning it's already midnight so not long to go!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Sadly not allowed to take pics in the pool, but we're in there half an hour, and she smiles the whole time! ...sleep is getting much better now, we are usually asleep by 11.30, after reading a story. Some nights we have one feed at 5.30 am, then feed and get up at about 9. Other nights we feed at 3.30 and 7.30, then get up some time after that. We are very lucky we have such a chilled baby. Although having said that, I'm typing away here while trying to get her to sleep, as she's resisting tonight! 

I might not have pics of her swimming, but I do have a picture of her practicing her tummy time on my parents dog (under very close observation obviously!) ...they are absolutely in love, and the Labrador wouldn't ever let anything happen to her!


----------



## Aysegul

Stella2018 said:


> Dream - It's so great to see you! How are you feeling? When is your 12 week appt?
> 
> Lone - hahahaha. You crack me up! Yeah, it's all a new adventure every day lol. Just remember to drink copious amts of water - it's good for MS, for hemmroids, for appetite control, for baby fluids and dizziness and headaches - whatever else happens, water is your #1 aid! (As for Dr Google... Ugh. Within reason. Women have been having healthy babies for thousands and millions of years before good ol' Google haha)
> 
> Zo - She is so freaking cute!!! I want to see her at swim class, I love it. How are you and hubby adjusting? Sleep cycles getting any better?
> 
> Lady - Be safe getting to your appt and back! Colorado (my part) doesn't get wind chill like that too often anymore but it sure is brutal. Take it slow. I am excited to hear about how his checkup goes.
> 
> Aysegul - One more day to go! Have you had any more symptoms?
> 
> Snow day today for me but nothing exciting... Except Zo and Lady are making April seem like soooooo far away lol. I drew a mural on the nursery wall and a friend of mine is coming to paint it in in a couple of weeks. There has been some grandma drama... This girl is going to have 3 sets of grandparents which is so cool. I never got to even be on the same state as any of mine! But OHs mum and mine seems to be in some weird insecure competition lately so that's been fun... The only secure grandparent is my dad who doesn't care who does what or when just so long as he gets to hold his grandbaby at her first baseball game. Man babies bring out family politics like a wedding! Hahaha. Oh well .

So... I tested this morning and a very ain't line showed up immediately then faded but came back after a few mins... I have no idea... I took pics and there's deffo something there people have commented saying they see faint line but my control line was really faint too, dunno if my test just didn't have enough dye...


----------



## LoneWanderer

I had a look at your pics but tbh I didn't see anything there myself. FX though, after all you're not due til tomorrow.

I've spent five years now squinting at lines on tests and getting worked up about them, only to have AF arrive days later and leave me crushed. Now I've seen my positive, bright and bold, I feel so, so daft for willing the faintest line into existence all those times lol! When the HCG hormone is there and you're past AF time, the test really does light up and there's no denying the line! If only I'd realised that years ago, would have saved myself much heartache.

Those faint BFPs all tend to come several days before AF: once it's time for the witch to show, even those cheap HPTs are really quite accurate. Give it a try again in a couple of days - as soon as you're late, the test result should be much, much more accurate. FX again, keep us informed!

And do keep in touch with this thread of ladies. Honestly they're wonderful and they've kept me so sane over these past months and years, I would have gone crazy without them but they've kept me positive about TTC, without pushing my hopes up every month like some forum folks do. Plenty of no-nonsense advice and support, bad times and good, about all aspects of life. I love them all dearly <3


----------



## Aysegul

LoneWanderer said:


> I had a look at your pics but tbh I didn't see anything there myself. FX though, after all you're not due til tomorrow.
> 
> I've spent five years now squinting at lines on tests and getting worked up about them, only to have AF arrive days later and leave me crushed. Now I've seen my positive, bright and bold, I feel so, so daft for willing the faintest line into existence all those times lol! When the HCG hormone is there and you're past AF time, the test really does light up and there's no denying the line! If only I'd realised that years ago, would have saved myself much heartache.
> 
> Those faint BFPs all tend to come several days before AF: once it's time for the witch to show, even those cheap HPTs are really quite accurate. Give it a try again in a couple of days - as soon as you're late, the test result should be much, much more accurate. FX again, keep us informed!
> 
> And do keep in touch with this thread of ladies. Honestly they're wonderful and they've kept me so sane over these past months and years, I would have gone crazy without them but they've kept me positive about TTC, without pushing my hopes up every month like some forum folks do. Plenty of no-nonsense advice and support, bad times and good, about all aspects of life. I love them all dearly <3

Thanks Hun, it was more the spotting and the lack of symptoms that got me testing, I'm nymally patient enough to just wait it out and see if AF comes but being due tomorrow and nothing but sore boobs and increased appetite lol i usually have major cramps and crave chocolate and crisps but instead I've been craving pickled hot peppers and salad leaves LOL especially weird for me since I hate any vegetables again could just be my tastes changing but the pharmacies that sell pregnancy tests all claim they don't work (joys of living in a rural area, huh?) I guess I'll just play the waiting game like I usually do haha, gonna give it until Monday for AF to come as usually on time if not I'll be going to the doctor's, I think that's plenty time to leave it, do you? Due tomorrow so waiting til monday? I really am fairly new to all of this, I've wanted a family for ages but I have only just come off the implant in June last year after I got married. Thanks for replying and popping on to look for me! I did at first think I was just seeing what I wanted to see but I thought I'd post a thread anyway xx


----------



## Aysegul

And yeah @LoneWanderer I can honestly say one of the worst parts of all of this is the false hope... İdI rather hear the truth than have someone pretend they see something that's not there, I only freaked out because a line did show up but then disappeared to be replaced with that 5 mins later... Confused the hell outta me haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

See, my AF signs are usually sore boobs, slight cramps, a bit of spotting, a need to eat everything (including iron-rich food like spinach, red meat, chocolate), and feeling a bit moody. And with this cycle I've had all of those. Even now I feel like she's coming.

Fact is, PG signs and AF signs are so similar - and they can change month to month just to keep you on your toes. Being a girl is literally no fun hahaha!

And I found the longer I was TTC, the more tricks my body played. I'd be late for AF for no reason, or my tastes would change, I'd have no symptoms, I'd have loads of symptoms... All led to a big ol' bunch of BFNs.

BUT there's a couple of undeniable things that if you get together, give you that confirmation - late AF, and a definitely positive test. And if it's your time, you *will* have those things later this week. And if this isn't your month, keep at it.

Everyone has their own pace for TTC - I'm pretty solid proof of that haha! It's a frustrating journey, but with us, the one month we properly relaxed and were certain we weren't PG - we were!


----------



## Aysegul

LoneWanderer said:


> See, my AF signs are usually sore boobs, slight cramps, a bit of spotting, a need to eat everything (including iron-rich food like spinach, red meat, chocolate), and feeling a bit moody. And with this cycle I've had all of those. Even now I feel like she's coming.
> 
> Fact is, PG signs and AF signs are so similar - and they can change month to month just to keep you on your toes. Being a girl is literally no fun hahaha!
> 
> And I found the longer I was TTC, the more tricks my body played. I'd be late for AF for no reason, or my tastes would change, I'd have no symptoms, I'd have loads of symptoms... All led to a big ol' bunch of BFNs.
> 
> BUT there's a couple of undeniable things that if you get together, give you that confirmation - late AF, and a definitely positive test. And if it's your time, you *will* have those things later this week. And if this isn't your month, keep at it.
> 
> Everyone has their own pace for TTC - I'm pretty solid proof of that haha! It's a frustrating journey, but with us, the one month we properly relaxed and were certain we weren't PG - we were!

Yeah I'd seen that PG and AF symptom's were super similar it's just because I'd never had spotting and it was spinach I really wanted along with the pickled hot peppers and pickled garlic... Don't even ask :rofl: haha I have no idea why... :shrug:But I have literally in my whole life never eaten veg. I hate it usually lol so that was a big surprise for me, well hopefully I wasn't seeing things on that useless test but if I was here's to next month!! [-o&lt;:bfp:[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

Advice please folks :)
So, our next IVF consultation is booked for 15th Feb. Obviously if things stay as they are, we won't be going hahaha! Besides, I need to have had this U/S scan they want before that appointment, on CD12 - so the closer we get to the 15th, the less possible that becomes - even if I had AF.
Won't get confirmation of the BFP til earliest 7th Feb, our GP appointment.
So do I call and cancel the IVF appointment now, or ask to bump it back a month again? I'm not sure what counts as late cancellation, perhaps a week, but there is a fee if you are late to cancel or reschedule. More importantly, the longer I take to book our train to the appt, the more it will cost (the clinic is in a different county, about two hours away).
Obviously if this isn't our sticky one, and I cancel the appointment, we then run the risk of going way back to the bottom of the list... And I don't want them saying 'well, you clearly CAN get pregnant so you no longer qualify...'
I know none of y'all are in same boat but just wanting some opinions. Cheers :)


----------



## Stella2018

Ho Lone
I think, if you're really concerned, push back your appt a month. It has been so rough for you to get to this point so I'd hate to give it up. That said I really do thinknthis is your sticky bean (though I understand the nerves :) )


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Ho Lone
> I think, if you're really concerned, push back your appt a month. It has been so rough for you to get to this point so I'd hate to give it up. That said I really do thinknthis is your sticky bean (though I understand the nerves :) )

Aye, probs best to postpone not cancel, eh?
Keep checking in on it, looking good today ;)


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - Those lines don't look like they're going anywhere! That paranoia never quite goes away. Every doc appt I always get so anxiois, sure they will tell me there is nothing there lol .It's prep for motherhood!

Aysegul - I went and found your other post but I'm not sure I see anything. Tbh that whole test look wonky and yoinsaod Amazon shipments etc are tricky so you probably are better off going to the doc. In my experience, I refused to test until AF was at least a day or more late because I dreaded those question lines (I am a definitive answer kind of person) - and, frankly, if there was a chemicle I didn't want to know about it. It helped keep me sane but for others it might make stress worse. IDK what works best for you but test again at a week late and see what happens! If AF hasn't showed, you just don't know how that cookie is gonna crumble. :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Too obvious? Hahaha!


----------



## sweetchut

LoneWanderer said:


> Too obvious? Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 1054306

That's so cute!! LOL


----------



## Aysegul

Stella2018 said:


> Lone - Those lines don't look like they're going anywhere! That paranoia never quite goes away. Every doc appt I always get so anxiois, sure they will tell me there is nothing there lol .It's prep for motherhood!
> 
> Aysegul - I went and found your other post but I'm not sure I see anything. Tbh that whole test look wonky and yoinsaod Amazon shipments etc are tricky so you probably are better off going to the doc. In my experience, I refused to test until AF was at least a day or more late because I dreaded those question lines (I am a definitive answer kind of person) - and, frankly, if there was a chemicle I didn't want to know about it. It helped keep me sane but for others it might make stress worse. IDK what works best for you but test again at a week late and see what happens! If AF hasn't showed, you just don't know how that cookie is gonna crumble. :)

İm also usually a definitive answer person and I usually don't even test haha yeah shipments usually don't arrive or they arrive months late so no use there, I'm just gonna go back to usual and wait it out haha the witch is due tomorrow so only a week to wait (saying this as if it doesn't feel like a year when actually waiting... Lol)


----------



## Aysegul

LoneWanderer said:


> Too obvious? Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 1054306

İ love this! <3<3


----------



## Dream143r

ahhahahahahaha Lone LOVE the nail design.

I don't want to completely bank on this because I could have contaminated the test butttttt I'm feeling good. DH is completely set that there are no other option other than boy. I'm a tiny bit more open minded but we are both team boy all the way! FX


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> ahhahahahahaha Lone LOVE the nail design.
> 
> I don't want to completely bank on this because I could have contaminated the test butttttt I'm feeling good. DH is completely set that there are no other option other than boy. I'm a tiny bit more open minded but we are both team boy all the way! FX
> 
> View attachment 1054383

Ooooh! What is this sorcery? FX for you!!

We've always said that we wouldn't want to find out. Maybe I'll change my mind now it's really happening, but I'm basically hoping that wondering what kind we've got will help me push it out when the time comes hahahaha!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Also your signature banner is driving me nuts as every time I see it I really want chicken :rofl:


----------



## Dream143r

Lol it's a Sneak Peak test. Blood test for gender you can do as early as 9 weeks.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Lol it's a Sneak Peak test. Blood test for gender you can do as early as 9 weeks.

WOW! Never heard of that before. Well, congrats - and hope it's accurate for you! :D


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream - love the 'size of a scoop of ice cream' banner - but clearly they haven't seen my scoop sizes or you'd have an entire tub in there already hahahaha


----------



## Dream143r

Seriously - I'm like hummmm.... scoop of ice cream, that's very subjective. lol


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - Love the nails! So cute. 
I know some people don't want to find out the sex but I haven't got the self control for that haha. How are you doing keeping the news to yourself?
I like your rotating pics :)

Dream - CONGRATS! Wow our crew is 2 for 2 now, even boys and girls, how exciting! Any name ideas?

Aysegul - Any updates? Have you been to the doctor yet?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Okay, so I'm probably worrying unnecessarily - but I swear today's line is loads lighter than the last few have been. :( 
Yes, I keep testing. That doctor's appointment feels like ages away. And yes, I know I'll drive myself mad this way.


----------



## Dream143r

Lone - sooooooo many factor effect line dark or lightness. This isn't a good measure of how pregnant you are. Let's say worse scenario, even if you were losing the baby your HCG is already so high to have those amazing super dark lines you had yesterday. There's no way it would drop fast enough in 24 hours for this kind of change in the lines. 

Did you take the test at the exact same time? Were the tests from the same batch? Did you drink the exact same about of fluids each day? etc etc. I say this all to say try your bestest not to worry. 

We're all test maniacs so there's no judgement here trust me! lol After my BFP I tested every other day until I ran out of tests. Try skipping a day, If you can, for sanity.


----------



## Aysegul

So they don't do blood pregnancy tests in Turkey or at least the area I am they're doing some sort of scan thing?? I have no idea, I've to drink 3 litres of water before... Anybody know what this is?? LOL


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Lone - sooooooo many factor effect line dark or lightness. This isn't a good measure of how pregnant you are. Let's say worse scenario, even if you were losing the baby your HCG is already so high to have those amazing super dark lines you had yesterday. There's no way it would drop fast enough in 24 hours for this kind of change in the lines.
> 
> Did you take the test at the exact same time? Were the tests from the same batch? Did you drink the exact same about of fluids each day? etc etc. I say this all to say try your bestest not to worry.
> 
> We're all test maniacs so there's no judgement here trust me! lol After my BFP I tested every other day until I ran out of tests. Try skipping a day, If you can, for sanity.

Similar times and fluid intake. Can't say 100% but about the same. Same test batch. I'm just really worried - have been ever since the positive tbh, first due to lack of any real symptoms, but testing has helped me not worry about that too much. And now this... I know, I know, I'm just asking for trouble with the testing. I just need to do something! There's a whole week to wait til I see the doctor. Think I will go insane in the meantime.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aysegul - that's standard for an ultrasound. The water fills up your bladder, which helps them see more clearly inside of you. HOWEVER at this early stage, I'm not sure what they'd see even if you were PG? About 6 weeks is earliest for seeing something, they reckon. But your docs will know better than me haha!
They could do one of two U/S scans - either an external one or internal. External is like you see on TV - they smear jelly on your tummy and rub a little device (like a computer mouse) all over it. Internal, they have a long thin wand that they pop inside you. I've had both during all my various tests, and they're fine. Not painful. A bit weird.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So, ladies, have you heard of the hook effect? Because obviously after freaking out about my lighter test I have basically read everything on the internet about lighter HPTs hahaha! And this kept on coming up.

Apparently once your HCG levels rise enough, you actually get lighter lines as the test can't read them. BUT you can dilute the test sample with water and the line should get darker. Something to do with how the HCG molecules react when levels are high.

I have some *really* crappy cheap tests left (I've run out of the kind I've been doing all along.) I used two of those to test this theory. Vaguely scientific method haha!

The first test is non-diluted pee. The bottom one, I diluted it half and half.

It's definitely waaaaay darker, right?

I am significantly less worried now. :)


----------



## Dream143r

Aysegul - whoa never heard of that. Hope everything goes well though.

Lone - I hear ya. I little to no symptoms either until 7 or 8 weeks and even then it was mild. I barely feel preggo even now. But he's in there and doing well. sometimes I feel like it's okay and we deserve this (easy pregnancies) after all we've been through with TTC.


----------



## Aysegul

LoneWanderer said:


> Aysegul - that's standard for an ultrasound. The water fills up your bladder, which helps them see more clearly inside of you. HOWEVER at this early stage, I'm not sure what they'd see even if you were PG? About 6 weeks is earliest for seeing something, they reckon. But your docs will know better than me haha!
> They could do one of two U/S scans - either an external one or internal. External is like you see on TV - they smear jelly on your tummy and rub a little device (like a computer mouse) all over it. Internal, they have a long thin wand that they pop inside you. I've had both during all my various tests, and they're fine. Not painful. A bit weird.

They're doing an internal scan I knew that part for definite. İt's translation where my understanding gets lost lol... I know lots of Turkish but not official things like for doctors tests etc haha... I've told them exactly when AF was and when AF was due so guess they know haha thanks is though Hun and yeah I deffo knew about normal ultrasounds like external I mean haha thanks so much for the insight made me feel less worried about Monday lol my main worry was that I just didn't know what I was expecting


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aysegul said:


> They're doing an internal scan I knew that part for definite. İt's translation where my understanding gets lost lol... I know lots of Turkish but not official things like for doctors tests etc haha... I've told them exactly when AF was and when AF was due so guess they know haha thanks is though Hun and yeah I deffo knew about normal ultrasounds like external I mean haha thanks so much for the insight made me feel less worried about Monday lol my main worry was that I just didn't know what I was expecting


It's honestly a quick and simple thing. Like I say, feels a bit weird - they might have you lift your hips in the air, or put your hands under your bum, as that helps them look right at the parts they need to see. And there's a little bit of pressure as they move the wand around, but honestly it doesn't hurt a bit. Just feels odd. Takes five, ten mins tops.


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - I am glad you saw that about the hook effect, I was going to mention it. It's actually the main reason that people say not to keep testing once you get your BFP (although, who can do that?) -- it hits different people in different ways and different times and causes panic. For good reason! But even so, looking at that test, I think it is still just fine, just some variation in the dye on that particular test. The first tri is so stressful. You can't feel movement and if, like me, you have mild to no symptoms, there is nothing to let you know bubs is still there and doing fine!! 
One week to go... but I warn you, a week after that test and you'll be going mad again lol. Deep breaths. It will be okay :)

Dream - You definitely deserve an easy pregnancy! I am glad to hear that symptoms have been pretty mild for you; they were for me, too, and everything has been totally normal so far. Enjoy it. Looking at what some other ladies go through, maybe we should feel lucky haha.

Aysegul - That must be so stressful, having that language barrier amongst the rest of the uncertainty. Keep us posted, though. I have everything crossed for you!! It is strange that they don't do bloods though. ??


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thanks! You lot really do keep me sane. :friends:


----------



## sweetchut

Aysegul said:


> So they don't do blood pregnancy tests in Turkey or at least the area I am they're doing some sort of scan thing?? I have no idea, I've to drink 3 litres of water before... Anybody know what this is?? LOL

Sounds like maybe an ultrasound? I know when I had mine (not for pregnancy, but for cysts/PCOS check) they had me drink a ton of water because they have you pee halfway through the ultrasound to ensure your bladder is emptying completely. Could be something else, though.


----------



## Aysegul

@LoneWanderer I am actually so glad I found this group haha... Been super useful and youre so helpful especially for me considering I know basically nothing and the doctor's don't even speak english to explain and my other half also doesn't speak English so I have to rely on him changing what the doctor's say to other Turkish that I do understand... Super stressful... At least now if I see than do random hand movements I'll know what they want me to do... Haha thankyou! 
@Stella2018 it's super strange and it seems like it would just be so much easier because they take blood for almost all things... İve been here 2 months after visiting parents and friends in england for a month and had my bloods taken 3 times already... Maybe it's because they take bloods for so many things that they rather use a different method for that? I have no idea... so random... And yeah the language barrier is hard. I speak Turkish fairly well and can understand most things but when it comes to doctors they use more complicated language for most things so it's difficult. #-o

But yeah it's booked in for Monday morning so I shall give everybody and update then haha [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aysegul said:


> @LoneWanderer I am actually so glad I found this group haha... Been super useful and youre so helpful especially for me considering I know basically nothing and the doctor's don't even speak english to explain and my other half also doesn't speak English so I have to rely on him changing what the doctor's say to other Turkish that I do understand... Super stressful... At least now if I see than do random hand movements I'll know what they want me to do... Haha thankyou!
> @Stella2018 it's super strange and it seems like it would just be so much easier because they take blood for almost all things... İve been here 2 months after visiting parents and friends in england for a month and had my bloods taken 3 times already... Maybe it's because they take bloods for so many things that they rather use a different method for that? I have no idea... so random... And yeah the language barrier is hard. I speak Turkish fairly well and can understand most things but when it comes to doctors they use more complicated language for most things so it's difficult. #-o
> 
> But yeah it's booked in for Monday morning so I shall give everybody and update then haha [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I'm sure at the hospital you could request a translator if you're worried? Turkey has so many English visitors that it must be a common problem - after all, holidaymakers get ill all the time. As you've not been resident there long, another option is perhaps to make a visit back to your parents and see a UK NHS or private doc? Perhaps once you have some more information from the scan and any other tests they do, you could speak to your folks and see if they can help with you popping back for a visit..? Given the circumstances I bet they'd want to help you. Alternatively do you have any English and Turkish speaking friends there who could go with you to appt and translate?


----------



## Aysegul

@LoneWanderer I'm not in tourist turkey im a 2 hour drive from syria that's the problem, once I actually fall pregnant we're gonna be travelling to somewhere with English but there's no point until we know for sure. And I don't particularly et in with my family. I only visited before to prove to them I hadn't been kidnapped because that's what they thought had happened when I got married


----------



## LoneWanderer

All is well! 2x ClearBlue reassurance tests (officially my last HPTs, done with testing). 3+ weeks, so definite progression, and clear lines.

The second pic is my box of tests done since 26th hahahahahahahaha.
FIVE YEARS I'VE BEEN WAITING, YES I'VE GONE MAD, NO I DON'T CARE ;) ;) ;)

Also, god do I feel ill today. But tbh I'm relieved. Sure I'll change my mind in a few days and long for the symptom-free past week, but hey, right now, bring on that nausea(!)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I was about to post 4 days ago, suggesting Lone that she should not cancel her appointment, rather postpone.. And here I am 4 days late, when the suggestion does not matter anymore I guess.. 

It's been chaotic last few days, Ethan and I are now in SC with DH, my 6 weeker enjoyed his first flight, and he was a precious little one.. honestly I was not expecting him to be this good, lol. He was enjoying all the attention he was getting as well, imo.. 

I will be back replying to each of you once I catch up with the posts.. Hope everyone is doing great in the meantime..


----------



## Dream143r

Heard my little baby's heartbeat for the first time today. M A G I C A L.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Heard my little baby's heartbeat for the first time today. M A G I C A L.

Wow!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Dream143r said:


> Heard my little baby's heartbeat for the first time today. M A G I C A L.

It is an absolutely magical moment indeed..


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - That is so beautiful. Did DH get to go with you and hear it as well? Did you get pics? 

Lone - I think you've earned the right to go a little crazy here :) I'm sorry/happy that you are feeling sickly lol. 

Aysegul - Why did they think you had been kidnapped?
Also, did you have your appt yesterday? How did it go? What happened?

Lady - How exciting to all be together again! Now that Ethan has arrived, will you be staying in SC now, or will DH be going back with you more permanently? 
That nasty polar vortex has finally started to ease up, I see. Glad that you are out of that.

Good to hear from everyone and hope that this is a lovely week for all!


----------



## Aysegul

I didn't need to go... AF came that morning... FX for next month.


----------



## Stella2018

Aysegul - Aw that sucks. I'm so sorry. I am sorry of you already said but will you be temping, doing OPKs etc this month?


----------



## Aysegul

Yeah I will be :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aysegul said:


> I didn't need to go... AF came that morning... FX for next month.

Awww sorry to hear that.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I FEEL LIKE DEATH! Hahaha
Trying to do normal life is basically impossible. I'm wearing wristbands, I wake up and eat ginger biscuits, I'm getting all the water in the world down me... Nothing is helping.
Why on earth did I want this for so long? What have I done to myself? URGHHH! ;)


----------



## CanadianMoose

LoneWanderer said:


> I FEEL LIKE DEATH! Hahaha
> Trying to do normal life is basically impossible. I'm wearing wristbands, I wake up and eat ginger biscuits, I'm getting all the water in the world down me... Nothing is helping.
> Why on earth did I want this for so long? What have I done to myself? URGHHH! ;)

Lemons or lemon water or lemon sweets help, something about lemons help with nausea...gl and I'm g glad it's happening for you lone


----------



## CanadianMoose

So, I been having major cramping and spotting to the point I thought I'd be starting my period today or yesterday but I just looked at my cycle app and realized I still have a week out.... Wth


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* You crack me up, but I know what you mean and hey it is true what they say, it is all worth it.. It gets better trust me. I remember wheezing like an old lady every time I took the stairs, haha.. Pickles (typical!!) helped me with nausea, may be give it a go?

*Dream -* FX it's a boy too, have you started thinking names?

*Stella *- Hey, no updates from you recently.. how are you? Are you counting kicks? Hopefully LO is not giving you loads of trouble..
Ethan and I are staying with DH until August, then I will go back. But DH and I are both trying hard so that we can move permanently..

*Moose -* Cramping and spotting, but no period.. Its frustrating how our bodies play with us.. I am still waiting for AF to show her face, apparently it varies when it comes back specially if you BF.

*Aysegul -* I am sorry to hear that dear, may be next month is yours.. And now that you will start temping and using opks, I am sure you'll have a better idea, I got pregnant the first month I started opk, before that all cycles were BFN for me.. So here is to hoping it does the trick for you too!!

AFM, waking up each time at night is a struggle, Ethan still wakes up three times.. Somehow DH is giving me the excuse that he has to sleep since he has office in the morning, and, apparently my remotely working doesn't count.. I think I need to have a talk with him, he needs to help more, doing this alone is difficult, let alone add work to this!! Okay rant over..


----------



## HelloFaith

I’ve been ttc for a few months now and today I got a light positive and now I’m bleeding. I’m not sure if it’s AF or if it’s something else but I’m having some cramps as well. And my head is killing me right now and I’ve had some major boob pains on the nipples and on the sides of them. Please help me ASAP thank you so much. 

Also my name is Faith and I’m new to this❤️


----------



## Stella2018

Lone -- Funny as it sounds, it is a beautiful kind of misery, lol. I didn't have terrible MS, but I did develop terrible food and smell aversions. That has never gone away. All I can do to make it better is identify the problem food/smell and avoid it. Good luck! And... enjoy?

Moose -- Has AF arrived yet? That's so strange that you'd have cramping etc so early... it sucks when your body starts messing with you. On the off chance, have you tested or will you wait to see if AF is late?

HelloFaith -- Well, it could be a chemical or it could be nothing, t it's hard to say. When did you take the test where you got a faint positive? Have you taken another since? Meanwhile, welcome, it is great to meet you :)

Lady -- It's great that you guys have a few months together! And yes, time for a chat with DH! He needs to pull his weight, here; just because you are working remotely doesn't make your time/sleep less valuable. It's all part of that adjustment phase, I guess.
I haven't had much to update on lol. Pregnancy is a lot if waiting, as you know, and my LO is so cooperative -- no MS, she is super active all the time except when I go to bed, no complications, everything measures perfectly; my biggest complaint is heartburn, really, as I have even been able to stay active up to my normal standards.... So we're just slowly getting everything together and prepping as best we can; have been touring daycares and working through some other options. I feel so bad for my husband, as he desperately wants to be a stay at home dad for a couple of years -- and with the cost of childcare etc, I love the idea! But we can't afford to lose his income right now.


----------



## Aysegul

I dunno what's going on lol, I was 5 days late I bled for two days then it stopped then this morning a little bit and after nothing again... Lol I'm normally on heavy for 7 or more days


----------



## HelloFaith

I took it this morning when I woke up. It was a first response test. My period shouldn’t be for another three or four days. And thank you it’s great to meet you too!


----------



## LoneWanderer

We went out for my 'birthday tea' tonight, with mother and mother in law.
As we're looking at menu I said to OH 'so, what are you having?'
He replied 'hmm, I dunno, a baby I think'
I said 'yeah, me too'.

Took them a few minutes to click but then much jumping about and crying happened. They are somewhat excited hahaha


----------



## CanadianMoose

Stella2018 said:


> Lone -- Funny as it sounds, it is a beautiful kind of misery, lol. I didn't have terrible MS, but I did develop terrible food and smell aversions. That has never gone away. All I can do to make it better is identify the problem food/smell and avoid it. Good luck! And... enjoy?
> 
> Moose -- Has AF arrived yet? That's so strange that you'd have cramping etc so early... it sucks when your body starts messing with you. On the off chance, have you tested or will you wait to see if AF is late?
> 
> HelloFaith -- Well, it could be a chemical or it could be nothing, t it's hard to say. When did you take the test where you got a faint positive? Have you taken another since? Meanwhile, welcome, it is great to meet you :)
> 
> Lady -- It's great that you guys have a few months together! And yes, time for a chat with DH! He needs to pull his weight, here; just because you are working remotely doesn't make your time/sleep less valuable. It's all part of that adjustment phase, I guess.
> I haven't had much to update on lol. Pregnancy is a lot if waiting, as you know, and my LO is so cooperative -- no MS, she is super active all the time except when I go to bed, no complications, everything measures perfectly; my biggest complaint is heartburn, really, as I have even been able to stay active up to my normal standards.... So we're just slowly getting everything together and prepping as best we can; have been touring daycares and working through some other options. I feel so bad for my husband, as he desperately wants to be a stay at home dad for a couple of years -- and with the cost of childcare etc, I love the idea! But we can't afford to lose his income right now.


I will wait till AF is late my heart can't deal with the negatives anymore...


----------



## CanadianMoose

LoneWanderer said:


> We went out for my 'birthday tea' tonight, with mother and mother in law.
> As we're looking at menu I said to OH 'so, what are you having?'
> He replied 'hmm, I dunno, a baby I think'
> I said 'yeah, me too'.
> 
> Took them a few minutes to click but then much jumping about and crying happened. They are somewhat excited hahaha


OMG so adorable! I bet they had no clue...you should have gotten it on video!


----------



## Dream143r

LoneWanderer said:


> We went out for my 'birthday tea' tonight, with mother and mother in law.
> As we're looking at menu I said to OH 'so, what are you having?'
> He replied 'hmm, I dunno, a baby I think'
> I said 'yeah, me too'.
> 
> Took them a few minutes to click but then much jumping about and crying happened. They are somewhat excited hahaha


Hahahahah I love it! that's awesome!


----------



## Zoboe95

...anyone else having an issue on the mobile version of this site, with a REALLLY persistent pop up insisting that they've won something? Driving me mad!! 

Lone...is the ms all the time, or on and off? If its coming in patterns, try to see if it's after you eat or drink something in particular. I eventually discovered for me it was dairy, so all those digestives, and milkshakes I was having to try to cure the heartburn and sickness were actually making it worse!! ...love hearts were the magical cure for me, I ate so so many of them...still have 5 packs in a drawer at he, but am a bit put off after eating so many while I was pregnant!! ...try to eat little and often, you will soon pass this bit, and one day, wake up forgetting how sick youbever


----------



## Zoboe95

...you ever felt 

Damn post button was too close to the keyboard!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Lone...is the ms all the time, or on and off? If its coming in patterns, try to see if it's after you eat or drink something in particular. I eventually discovered for me it was dairy, so all those digestives, and milkshakes I was having to try to cure the heartburn and sickness were actually making it worse!! ...love hearts were the magical cure for me, I ate so so many of them...still have 5 packs in a drawer at he, but am a bit put off after eating so many while I was pregnant!! ...try to eat little and often, you will soon pass this bit, and one day, wake up forgetting how sick youbever

Literally all the time, every hour I'm awake - unless I'm eating. Then I'm fine til about half an hour after, and then it comes back. So far I can eat absolutely anything, nothing's putting me off yet. I just can't go near the kitchen, or think about food, or make it...


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* I just had a breakdown this morning, It's been tough!
Great to hear it has been smooth.. and yes child care is expensive, I thought working from home would help me better take care of my kiddo, but it's not been going according to the plan, it never is I guess when a child is concerned..

*Lone -* Thats so cute!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Another tasty banner, Dream.. hahaha


----------



## Stella2018

Lone! That is so cool!!! Hahaha. What an amazing way to announce, I would never have thought of that. 

Zo - Yes I have issues w the mobile site. I've had to log in and out a few times before to get around it. Ugh. 

Moose - I'm sorry. I hope AF never shows... 

Lady - I am so sorry!! Did you and OH talk? If not you really need to. You didn't exactly get here by yourself. You've been on your own for a long time now. He has some catching up to do!

Faith - Have you tested again to see if you still have lines? 

Aysegul - How are you doing?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Faith - *Welcome!!

*Zo -* I stopped using mobile version because of this mess!

*Stella -* Thanks, yes, we did. He agreed to take on one night feeding. I guess thats a start. Still I have to wake him up though for that, I wonder how guys can sleep through the crying #-o

p.s. I think witch is back in my life ](*,)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy Love Day!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Right back at ya!!


----------



## Dream143r

Hope everyone had a great day yesterday. My DH brought me home a Cinnamon Roll in honour of Rick's sizer ticker. Super sweet.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Stella2018

Lady - ONE night feeding? Ugh. I guess that's a start... he better be making up for this in other ways :)

Dream - That is so cute, what a SWEETheart

Happy (belated) Valentine's Day everyone!! I hope you all are quiet because it has been such a fantastic week :) :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dream -* That is super sweet.. Hope little Rick enjoyed it as well..

*Stella - *Yeah, I am close to giving up, if he doesn't understands himself, I am not sure saying it over and over would help. He does help over the weekends with house chores and that's definitely helpful. I told him we should swap that from time to time, that way, I will be able spend time with something else, and he can have some quality time with our son.. 
My 14th was kind of same like the other days, except spent it first time with my SON.. It's still difficult to believe the little guy is with us now.. DH was away in Detroit interviewing for a job.

*Lone -* I hope you feel better now, how is MS atm?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> *Lone -* I hope you feel better now, how is MS atm?

Terrible haha! Still no sickness, just constant, constant nausea. The nearest I come to throwing up is whenever I sneeze (which seems to be loads lately) but I can't go in the kitchen, can't walk past takeaways and cafes, everything I eat tastes weird and I don't really like anything at all. Fun(!)

My 6-months-gone friend says doctor gave her some safe anti-nausea meds that took the edge off, so I might ask the midwife next week if I can have some. Also she promised that after 12 weeks it gets easier haha

Hope you're all doing okay and had lovely Valentines. I threw a massive tantrum with OH last night because he didn't get me a card (even though in six years we have never, ever done cards for V-day...).

And I'm not even sorry about it hahaha!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I have booked myself into the Early Pregnancy Unit tomorrow morning. Hopefully they will do bloodwork and a scan, so then I'll know whether this little bean is indeed in there, and doing okay or not. Because if I have to wait til 12 weeks I'll send myself insane!!!

This morning I woke up feeling absolutely fine. No nausea - in fact, was feeling pretty hungry! Boobs not aching. Not tired. It's really freaked me out tbh, given how awful I've been last few weeks. So I called the hospital in a panic, and they'll see me first thing.

Now a bit more relaxed as there's not much else I can do but wait til tomorrow and see what they say. FX all is well...


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* Speaking of sneezing, I just remembered, I googled whether sneezing will hurt the baby, lol.
Don't worry, everything is fine. Still getting the reassurance is good, I constantly debated whether I should buy the fetal doppler after 12 weeks, until my lil man started kicking,. Let us know how tomorrow goes!


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies,

Lone - I bet everything is totally fine, but that is still so alarming -- I know they say that the symptoms fade with time, but how can that not be scary??? Anyway, it's good that you will get to go in tomorrow. I am so excited to hear about the appointment!!

Lady - How are things going with you and hubby? Are things starting to sort out better? 

I hope everyone else is doing well!
My LO is sitting on the sciatica again, so I've been hobbling about like an old woman lol. Oh, and mild MS seems to be making another appearance -- hubby actually knew that might happen. I had no idea Always something.

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* So good to hear from you, and sciatica, ouch.. it must be painful. MS did not come back for me, but, yes, it does come back for some. One of my friend took some pregnancy safe medication for this, perhaps you may want to talk to your midwife/OB GYN for similar options?
AFM and Hubby, he is getting there, came back with beautiful flowers post-valentine's day, since, he had an interview on the day. Just realized that is not what you asked, lol. He is helping, but mostly with chores and doing one NF. Hopefully, we will find the balance soon.


----------



## LoneWanderer

They let me see it, little heartbeat and everything, and they gave me a pic to take away. Measuring 8 weeks 3 days which is exactly where I thought. All normal. Now will try and make most of not feeling horrendous, instead of worrying about it.


----------



## Dream143r

Awww congrats Lone - so nice to see that heart pumping away isn't it!


----------



## Stella2018

Lone, that is so great! What a great picture, Baby already looks like a little person in there! Enjoy feeling better, it comes and goes at best, haha.

Lady, How sweet of him to bring you flowers :) And I am sure you'll find the balance, I don't imagine it comes naturally to anyone haha. 
And nah, the MS is very mild nausea at worst and it goes away by the time I am out the door for work, thank goodness. Heartburn has actually been the bane of my existence since about 20 weeks or so. I have meds for that, but it only helps to a point. And the sciatica thing comes and goes as well -- I have exercises to help shift weight off the point. It's all fun. But I read what other ladies are dealing with and I still think I have it easy :)

Dream, How are you feeling these days? You must be getting close to your anatomy scan now, aren't you?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* I bet that felt amazing, another milestone in the journey, hearing LOs heartbeat and all.. 

*Stella - *Thanks, you are too kind.. Glad to see you have exercises to deal with sciatica and with heartburn I was only allowed tums. You are so there.. isn't it exciting to count the days until you meet your LO? I was almost(!!) impatient, lol..

AFM, Ethan and I enjoyed a quick stroll outside yesterday, and then I locked myself outside the house, forgetting the key.. Hubby had to come back from his office to rescue us, haha.. Mummy brain is real I tell you..


----------



## Aysegul

@Stella2018 not the best.. I dunno what went on with AF but showed a week late and I have extreme cramps now a week after it finished. Think I need to go to doctors.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> AFM, Ethan and I enjoyed a quick stroll outside yesterday, and then I locked myself outside the house, forgetting the key.. Hubby had to come back from his office to rescue us, haha.. Mummy brain is real I tell you..

Getting locked out is one of my worst nightmares. Like, I used to wake up in the night in a cold sweat just coz I'd imagined being locked out haha! I freak out about keys so much. Even just reading about your ordeal made me shudder! :o I think it's coz years back I struggled with agoraphobia, and it took me a long time to recover, so I need total control over going in and out of house now. Glad you were rescued :D


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Lone, that is so great! What a great picture, Baby already looks like a little person in there! Enjoy feeling better, it comes and goes at best, haha.

Everyone keeps saying it looks like a baby already, and really clear, and honestly I just saw a potato shape :( Or sometimes a lumpy rabbit, depending on the angle. :( OH and nurse had to point out the baby bit to me on the screen, and the heartbeat. Then after she gave us the print, he had to turn the pic for me so I could see the baby shape coz it being upside down confused me. I get it now, and posted the pic here the best way up for seeing it... but still don't see it very clearly. 

I am rubbish at this mother thing already :o :o :o


----------



## Dream143r

Hey girls. So we've decided we're going with the OB, no more midwives. No definitive good reason except that I just get really awesome vibes from my OB, I really like her and I think that's important.

Next OB appt is not too far away and will be March 5th at 17w4d

I was born with a murmur and a small hole in my heart so my OB has ordered me a fetal echo to check on Rick's heart with a pediatric cardiologist at the hospital where I'm going to be delivering. That's booked for March 7th (DH's bday) I'll be 18 weeks. Is it bad that I'm actually excited for it? I'm confident little Ricky will be just fine so I'm just looking at it as an extra ultrasound. Especially since our anatomy scan isn't until 21 weeks.

How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* Oh I am sorry for reminding you about that! For me, I was worried cause it was a bit windy outside, although Ethan was properly layered, I didn't wanna be there for a prolonged time period.
And Stella is right, the baby already looks like a tiny person. I am terrible at discerning US too, even at my LO's 41 weeks scan, I couldn't tell his hair from random spiky lines,lol. I bet you will be better than that..

*Dream -* If I ever think about having #2, I'll go for OB too, my midwife was great throughout the journey. I just didn't like the way the complications were handled during my baby's birth.. Either way, feeling comfortable is deffo important! Good luck with the US, getting a sneak peak is always awesome..

And did I mention, lil Ethan is 2 months today!!


----------



## Stella2018

Aysegul - I am so sorry to hear that it sounds miserable. Do you decide to go to the doc? How are you feeling now? You're coming up on yoir fertil week aren't you?

Lone - You're going to be a lovely mother. And don't worry, in the U/S bubs will get a little more humanoid every time haha. In my first u/s, she was just a phallic looking blob so I wouldn't put too much stock in what it looks like to you just yet.

Dream - Very nice! It is much more important to be comfortable than to get hung up on the title l. I don't have a MW either and have only met the OB once. I use the nurse practitioner and adore her. Any chance they'll be able to tell Ricky's sex on the 18 week appt? 

Lady - 2 months!! Time flies!!!

Have definately shifted into a more uncomfortable phase. Next appt is Monday but I think the only major thing there is my whooping cough shot. Yippee...


----------



## Aysegul

Stella tbh I have no idea anymore. I went to the doctor they prescribed painkillers but didn't look for any problem... Saying it's still early days but with extreme cramps a week after my period finished and h period was already extremely painful and late plus on and off for 9 days... After all that I decided not to chart or any of that stuff, I'm super stressed with both me and my husband currently not working (due to the season being finished in Turkey) and living in his parents, I'm being told when to wake up, when to sleep, eat, clean surprised they don't try to tell me when to go to the toilet and when to not... Decided ntnp approach may be best for now at least...


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Oh the fun!! I make weird jokes when I am nervous, when I got my shot, I ended up saying, "things we do for our children..", my nurse was sympathetic, but, well, even I understood what a terrible joke that was, just after saying it, lol. Not a fan of shots, and then, who is.. Good luck with your appointment though, let us know how it went..

*Aysegul - *I am so sorry dear, you are going through this, ttcing alone is stressful enough.. I hope when your DH starts working again, you guys can move to your own place?


----------



## HelloFaith

No I haven’t I think I had my period.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ey up ladies ! How y'all doing this week?
Got 12-week scan date today: 18th March. Seems ages away... :/


----------



## LeeMcMee

Ladies! It's been ages!! Sorry I've been so caught up with things going on in my life and I didn't even think to come on here. Yesterday I got thinking about how I miss TTC and then today I remembered the site. How could I forget?! I forget what my last message was, but my depression got pretty bad and I've been on Zoloft which helped that drastically. I have a friend who was on that when she had post partum depression and it helped her greatly, so for anyone reading this... if you get PPD definitely tell your doctor and get on some medication like Zoloft. It changed everything I swear. It took all the constant bad thoughts and feelings away.

So anyways, DH and I are still kinda 'separated'. But as of yesterday I have been reconsidering everything and he has been seeing our marriage counselor on his own (I stopped going but I still see my own therapist) and she told him that it's my depression causing all the issues. I didn't believe it at first, but the more I think about it I think it might be true. Yes he and I have our issues, but I wasn't allowing us to fix them and I was just calling it quits. Last night without saying 'lets work on things' I asked if he wanted to go out to eat so we did. Then on the way home he had the idea to get a movie at RedBox, so we got A Star is Born (wow did I cry so much LOL what a great movie) and so yeah we had a good night. I do see changes in him now that I put my wall down a little... my wall of emotions.

So it's just been a busy emotional state right now, but I'm doing good and hopefully will be TTC again soon. We never got to try the medication Metformin with my PCOS, but I still have the full bottle. My best friend is due in a couple weeks and a couple other friends recently had their babies, so it would be nice to get back into it and talking to you all on here again. If you read this far, props to you LOL sorry I'm just rambling now.

Oh and I'm having such POAS withdrawels that I checked my CP for no reason yesterday LOL I'm even on birth control again (for my PCOS symptoms) but I just miss symptom spotting haha. I think the PCOS really screwed with my head more than I think.

I'll come back to the site again :) hope you all are doing great and I can't wait to get myself caught up with your info.


----------



## LoneWanderer

LeeMcMee said:


> Ladies! It's been ages!! Sorry I've been so caught up with things going on in my life and I didn't even think to come on here. Yesterday I got thinking about how I miss TTC and then today I remembered the site. How could I forget?! I forget what my last message was, but my depression got pretty bad and I've been on Zoloft which helped that drastically. I have a friend who was on that when she had post partum depression and it helped her greatly, so for anyone reading this... if you get PPD definitely tell your doctor and get on some medication like Zoloft. It changed everything I swear. It took all the constant bad thoughts and feelings away.
> 
> So anyways, DH and I are still kinda 'separated'. But as of yesterday I have been reconsidering everything and he has been seeing our marriage counselor on his own (I stopped going but I still see my own therapist) and she told him that it's my depression causing all the issues. I didn't believe it at first, but the more I think about it I think it might be true. Yes he and I have our issues, but I wasn't allowing us to fix them and I was just calling it quits. Last night without saying 'lets work on things' I asked if he wanted to go out to eat so we did. Then on the way home he had the idea to get a movie at RedBox, so we got A Star is Born (wow did I cry so much LOL what a great movie) and so yeah we had a good night. I do see changes in him now that I put my wall down a little... my wall of emotions.
> 
> So it's just been a busy emotional state right now, but I'm doing good and hopefully will be TTC again soon. We never got to try the medication Metformin with my PCOS, but I still have the full bottle. My best friend is due in a couple weeks and a couple other friends recently had their babies, so it would be nice to get back into it and talking to you all on here again. If you read this far, props to you LOL sorry I'm just rambling now.
> 
> Oh and I'm having such POAS withdrawels that I checked my CP for no reason yesterday LOL I'm even on birth control again (for my PCOS symptoms) but I just miss symptom spotting haha. I think the PCOS really screwed with my head more than I think.
> 
> I'll come back to the site again :) hope you all are doing great and I can't wait to get myself caught up with your info.


Great to hear from you Lee, sounds like things are looking up for you now which is awesome. Hang in there, you'll find the right path for you, especially now you sound much stronger and ready to deal with things. I'm sure I speak for everyone on here when I say we all miss you!! Do keep in touch, sending much love


----------



## Aysegul

@Lady_Alysanne yeah we're planning on going to Japan for a week when DH's friend pays the money back he borrowed, then a couple months later I'm thinking of going to Ireland!! Such a beautiful country and I hate the UK but there's no money or jobs in turkey so I need to do something... İt's not like we couldn't afford a baby they do give like a child benefit and we've enough money for food and everything just not enough for the extortionate rent prices here haha xx


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* It always seems like that, and an appointment once a month, it seemed like a torture to me.. Heres to wishing 18th comes fast for you..

*Lee -* Its so good to hear from you girl.. The things you needed to and still sorting would make you forget a lot of things, of course, you needed to prioritize.. But Lone is right, we missed you and it feels like things are getting better.. Honestly, who knows the correct way to deal with your situation than you really, perhaps, taking it slow is the key.. You will figure it out, you're that strong! 
Check back in whenever you can, would love to hear more..
p.s. Now I want to watch that movie, problem is, I don't do well with sad movies..

*Aysegul -* Glad to see you guys have a vacation coming up, I always wanted to visit Japan. Perhaps when our LO becomes ready for an international flight, we will.. 

AFM, I am just so so tired these days, but, one look at Ethan would make forget that.. I did not think loving someone this much was possible!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just 9 weeks, 5 days today. Apparently baby is only 'the size of a grape'.
So god knows how I'm so bloody massive!!! There is no denying my knocked up status, when I'm out walking the dog complete strangers have been stopping me to ask when little one is due. I look easily four months gone, if not more. It's all out the front, haven't gained weight anywhere else (except my chest, tbf)... Gone from size 8-10 to a 14 in the past three weeks. This seriously cannot be normal...?
There's definitely only one in there, got the picture from my internal scan to prove it - and at the scan they said I was measuring spot on for my dates, so it's not like I'm further ahead than I thought either. Everything online says you can bloat somewhat in the early weeks - but this is blummin' ridiculous!! Glad I work for myself at home, because there'd be no hiding this if I had to go into work. Am essentially a recluse, aside from dog walking, because if I ran into anyone we know, they'd guess right away!! :o
I'll get OH to take a pic of me this weekend when he's about. Seriously, it's mental, y'all gotta see this.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* That actually sounds exciting, I had to wait months before I was showing anything at all!! And I so wanted to look pregnant.. when I actually told my colleagues, they were totally surprized as I was hiding my bump quite successfully before that.. Maybe post your bump if you are comfortable..


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies,

Aysegul - Ugh, that all sounds so frustrating. I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. But Japan sounds amazing! That will be great! Any idea when he's going to pay you back?

Lee -- It sounds like you are making some headway with things, so that is nice. You sound more like your old self, very peppy, which is lovely to hear. I am with Lady A, I can't handle movies like that. I almost went to see it but got my MIL to admit the ending that I suspected. Now? Nope, probably will never lol. 
I hope we hear back from you soon! 

Lone -- March 18th! That seems soooooo far away! OK, but it's really only 2 weeks. I can't wait to see that scan! 
I laughed about you looking so preggers already! 9 weeks seems so early, but I hear it can also come and go a little bit as your body adjusts. Might be time to invest in a comfy pair of maternity pants -- gonna have to eventually anyway, so it's not like it's a waste of money! If you're comfortable, I'd love to see those pics when hubby takes them.

Lady -- How are you and hubby doing? Are you starting to get into a more even routine? 
How is Ethan? Is that little personality starting to come out yet?

Sorry I went MIA this week. It has not been a great week. If you don't mind a quick vent: My back hurts horribly, all the time -- she is still sitting on the sciatica AND the ligaments have started stretching which is somehow worse (seems so early for that, 33 weeks?), MS is back (but heartburn is easing off), and insomnia has decided to show every couple of nights. My first few months have been super easy going, it's just these last weeks proving to be kinda terrible lol. And as my nurse practitioner said on Monday "Well, I hate to break it to you, but I can't do anything to help and it's not going to get better" hahaha. It's all temporary anyway and worth the end game. OH is sweet, supportive and wonderful. Deep breaths and power through.
Meanwhile, management at work is proving... well, let's just say I've learned they don't like pregnant people. OH, Mum, MIL and friends all do not want me to come back here after leave but money is (always) the issue -- not to mention, I like working, and up until lately I liked my company -- but we'll see how it all pans out :) I know my rights and I have done everything I am supposed to do, so whatever happens with them now will be fine.

Anyway, I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I will check in this weekend probably since we supposedly have a big ol' snowstorm moving in. Chat with you soon!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Pic 1 - me today (9+6)
Pic 2 - me at the end of last summer (couldn't find a more recent full body from the side shot haha! Seems I am the queen of close-up selfies...)
So, pretty significant swelling-up I've been doing, considering I'm normally a skinny wee thing (only 5ft3, as well...)


----------



## Aysegul

@Lady_Alysanne and @Stella2018 I'm not sure when just waiting on the guy, he keeps dodging phonecalls etc and saying next week next week, starting to think it'll never happen tbh. Either way the season starts soon and we'll both be working it, I couldn't last year as I didn't have a valid working visa before we were married, now we're looking forward to working and making enough to visit Japan :D I've wanted to go to Japan for a long time I'm so excited even if it takes a whole year we are gonna go!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella - *I hear you dear, it is just that stage of pregnancy, everything feels uncomfortable. But you are a strong lady, you'll power through as you mentioned.. And you have a supportive hubby, that is, so sweet.. Physically no one can help at this moment, but, that mental support is all that you need.. It will be over before you know it and your LO will be in your arms..

*Lone -* Oh, wow, love your bump.. Everyone is so different, I guess, this is what perhaps, is normal for you, and there is again old wives tell, straight big bump means a boy, who knows! Are you enjoying all those bump enquiries? 

*Aysegul -* Love your spirit girl!! So what cities are you planning to visit? I know it is early, but for me, I love to plan where we would go, what we would do.. 

I don't really have any update, except for how Ethan is, he eats about every 3 hours or so, he certainly has a bit of a pattern now, but, he is not quite there yet. Fx around 3 or 4 months, he will settle down more.. He is learning so many new things, one day you'll find he is enjoying turning his head, next he knows to smile.. My favorite so far, is when he giggles, it usually happens when he is physically stimulated, getting a massage and such..


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> I don't really have any update, except for how Ethan is, he eats about every 3 hours or so, he certainly has a bit of a pattern now, but, he is not quite there yet. Fx around 3 or 4 months, he will settle down more.. He is learning so many new things, one day you'll find he is enjoying turning his head, next he knows to smile.. My favorite so far, is when he giggles, it usually happens when he is physically stimulated, getting a massage and such..

Nawww your bab sounds so adorable :) Glad everything is going well and he's coming along so beautifully. There's really nowt so cute as a giggling baba!!!

I think you might be right about a boy, aside from my immense size just a few things have made me think the same: I'm completely off sugar (weird for me) and want salt and spice instead; even before we had the positive test, I kept seeing four magpies all together; we've got a ton of girl names we love but find boy names harder to pick, so would be just our luck haha!

Currently waiting, not very patiently, for this 12 week scan (a week on Monday, so just another 11 days, aka an eternity, to go...) I have managed to convince myself, again, that we'll get there and there will be nothing to see, that I've just imagined the baby, that I'm just fat from overeating, that I feel sick coz it's winter... Which I know is crazy, especially as we have seen baby and got our printout pic, but I still don't believe it at all.

Perhaps it's driven in part by the fact that all symptoms have more or less gone - boobs not especially sore (more like they are pre-AF than the 'don't fucking touch them!' they've been for weeks), am far less tired, haven't had a headache for a few days now, been up in the night less often...

Plus the nausea is slowly easing off. Or perhaps I'm finding ways to cope with it. Gone off so much stuff I like, but started liking stuff I never wanted before. Today I actually bought a pack of bananas (I am literally phobic, like, cannot be around them, they make me feel shaky and scared) because I feel like they'd do me good. I can't go near them but I will ask OH to cut one up for me later coz I just somehow really want one. Wish me luck! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Dream143r

We had our fetal echo this morning. Rick's heart is perfectly healthy. Cardiologist said at this small she wouldn't be able to see a small hole if he had one like mine but from what she can see hes all good*. *Woohooo!!! I knew he would be.

We also saw his man parts today! Confirming the sneak peek results, its a BOY! DH and I are soooooooooooooooo happy. I legit skipped out of the hospital. The doc of course put a disclaimer on it that shes a heart doctor but it was very clear. He was 100% cooperative when she took a peak.

Our next bit of excitement will be at the anatomy scan on March 28th. We'll go to the hospital this day as well to pre-register.

Oh and we are obsessed with the service we received at the hospital. (I mean I had enough time to research where I wanted to deliver while TTC for nearly 2 years, right?) By far the most organized hospital either of us have ever been to. Registration process was seamless and painless. Super organized super helpful and welcoming staff. The cardiologist was amazing super friendly and knowledgeable. Just overall a really great experience and I'm happy and reassured in our choice to deliver there.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey ladies, gotta catch up but just a quick note before I go out to lunch at work. DH and I are working on our marriage and we are doing well :) we have a lot to figure out, but we are working on things step by step. Once we feel comfortable enough we will get back to TTC :) but not for a bit. I'm definitely back to my old self and happy you've noticed :) Zoloft has done so good for me and DH and I being open and honest with each other, and even fighting, has helped. We never used to fight, but that was an issue cuz we never discussed our issues! Will be back...


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* Thank you, yes, he is a precious little one.. Everyday is a new challenge and I never thought of things such as bathing a tiny human, or, clipping his nails would feel like an accomplishment to me one day, haha!
I can't wait for your scan too, I told you before I guess, appointments were really something I used to looked forward to. I am just glad your nausea has lessened. Now, you can start enjoying food again.. and trust me for lil things like us, we need it..
These tiny humans are miracles, deffo, that makes it harder to believe.. (I know it is easier to say this than actually doing it) Please, don't worry, I am sure your LO is doing perfectly alright..

*Dream -* Congratz on finding out the gender, you kind of knew it all along, didn't you? Mothers intuition I guess!

*Lee -* Good to have you back more girl, and so glad things are progressing for the better..

AFM, I have started to supplement my kiddo more than I used to, unfortunately, I am not making enough. Tbh, struggling with this fact really, have been trying out goats rue herb for few days now, but I don't think it is making much difference. I want to try Lactiful, but, it is so expensive!!

Hope everyone is doing good, Happy Women's Day Ladies!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

10+6 today, and ever-expanding :shock:
THIS CANNOT BE NORMAL


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

LoneWanderer said:


> 10+6 today, and ever-expanding :shock:
> THIS CANNOT BE NORMAL
> 
> View attachment 1057068

If we didn't know already, I would've said you're carrying twins!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> If we didn't know already, I would've said you're carrying twins!!

My name being Kat, the number of jokes I've heard from family about "carrying a litter" so far is ridiculous. And I'm having to avoid everyone we know because, I mean, look at me.
Not only did the scan definitely just show one, but they said I was measuring spot on for 8+3, which is exactly where I should be. So this crazy 'bump' probably isn't even baby, just a ridiculous amount of water or something!!!
See what they say on the 18th, eh? By which point they'll probably need to hoist me in with a special crane or something. FML.


----------



## Aysegul

@Lady_Alysanne I'm like that too, were travelling to Tokyo first then spending a couple days there than well be going to Nagoya for a couple days and back to Tokyo again to fly home got more planning to do but that's main areas well we going to!! I'm so excited


----------



## Stella2018

Good Morning All!

Dream - A boy!! Yay! Our girl/boy pattern continues in the group! It's so funny to me how many people root to have boys lol; I wanted a girl but all of us, I think, are just so happy no matter what. It's awesome that you got to learn so early - waiting for 20 wks was brutal! Any name ideas or is it still too early to say?

Lone - IDK, I suddenly went on sweets (then back off pretty quickly) and we Never had boy names we liked, but one of my friends was exactly the opposite, and we both had girls. So who knows! I've never heard the magpie thing though, what does that mean?
Omg, that "litter" comment would drive me nuts haha. I think you look lovely. And the 18th will be here before you know it!

Lee - I am so glad to hear things are going better and it's so great to hear from you.

Lady - I signed up with Pampers for free stuff and they have sent lots of formula samples (pretty good size tubs ,too). I figure I have them if I need/want them (or hubby does if I'm not around) and we can play around to see what LO likes. It helps offset the formula cost a bit at least. Meanwhile, let us know if any of the milk production aides/supplements work for you.

Aysegul - Do you have a go date?

I think I've got the start of my first stretch mark. Or "tiger stripes" as my friend calls them lol. Even if the lotions don't prevent, they certainly seem to help. I know genetics is the biggest factor but I'm sure keeping the skin supple makes a difference too :)
It's always great to hear from you ladies!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> I think I've got the start of my first stretch mark. Or "tiger stripes" as my friend calls them lol. Even if the lotions don't prevent, they certainly seem to help. I know genetics is the biggest factor but I'm sure keeping the skin supple makes a difference too :)
> It's always great to hear from you ladies!!

We cover me in cocoa butter every morning and coconut oil every night. No idea if it will help keep stretchmarks at bay, but I smell delicious all the time hahaha! Mainly it just gives OH something to do, he's feeling pretty useless so this way he's sort of bonding with bump. What lotions and potions are you trying?

Oh and re magpies, I dunno if it's a Brit thing or what, but there's an old song/saying/superstition about how many of the birds you see at once: "one for sorrow; two for joy; three for a girl; four for a boy". Something to do with how they are solitary creatures, so more than one is lucky. ANYWAY I keep seeing four, which is weird. It was one of the first things that made me suspicious, even before I tested.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Lone,
I have horrible winter skin so I have the 10 billion high strength lotions, potions and oils all over my house lol - most recently for my stomach, thighs and breasts have been both Lubriderm ES and Burts Bees Mama Bear a couple of times a day. Personally I think it has helped. Since it's genetic, I keep meaning to ask my mum how her skin did during pregnancy but even though we're on the phone a couple of times a week I keep forgetting to ask her! Anyway, keep up on the slather routine - whatever else, it has shown to help things bounce back after. Also, yes, it smells sooo good haha.

My hubby felt useless, too, but as time has gone on he's had a bigger and bigger list. Painting the nursery, putting furniture together - lately I can't carry laundry about because my belly is in the way, and anything over probably 5 lbs he insists on picking up for me, if I drop stuff and can't (don't want) to pick it up he comes running. Oh, can't do cat litter (i love that one). I have so few chores right now and he keeps so busy - so don't worry, tell hubby it won't last long!

Very cool about the magpies. I never heard of that. Do you have a preference for girl or boy? Any chance you'll find out early like Dream?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Very cool about the magpies. I never heard of that. Do you have a preference for girl or boy? Any chance you'll find out early like Dream?

Nope, no preference at all. We can't decide if we'll find out or not. On the one hand, we don't want to call baby 'it' for another six months; on the other, wondering who we're meeting will hopefully push me through labour...


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Aysegul -* Wow, you're visiting two big cities!! You must be really excited..

*Stella -* You are already prepping momma-to-be, good job!! Yeah, you never know what comes in handy.. Sadly, I am not getting any improvement from any of the stuff I bought, I decided to try Lactiful.

*Lone -* Trust me waiting till 20 weeks is a torture.. But again, you get more time to guess your baby's gender. Let us know if you decide to do it early though.. My guess failed, I was so hoping for a girl.. And now I wouldn't change anything about Ethan obviously, he is everything I ever wanted (even though I have plenty to vent, my LO doesn't like to cuddle, can you believe it?? He is all independent, after he is fed, he is like leave me be, I will smile and coo at you, but I need my space).

We had Ethan's appointment yesterday, the first one since we moved to South Carolina. He is growing well, weight and height wise. Doctor did have one concern, he prefers one direction, his left. So we are to work on making him look at his right side multiple times a day, so he doesn't develop muscle tightness at his right.


----------



## Aysegul

@Stella2018 we don't yet just waiting on this guy trying in touch about the money he owes my husband but seems to be ignoring the calls but like I said of he doesn't answer we will be working the season and going around October time!! Really can't wait

@Lady_Alysanne yeah girl I'm super excited my husband has friends there in both cities who were gonna stay with so they can show us some awesome places I'm hoping I mean they know the cities well rather than just big touristy places when I visit somewhere I love to see the parts the locals love as well as touristy areas so I'm super excited for that


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Aysegul -* I am with you on this, there is no better way than visiting a new place with local friends.. They will know the hidden gems, I always feel like most of the touristy places are overrated..

Hope others are doing good, miss you ladies!!


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - I hear you on the debate there. You could always name bubs like Dream but keep it neutral using the gender neutral "they/them" as my sibling-in-law does. Or you can find out or go off a hunch. So exciting anyway!

Lady - What makes a baby prefer one side like that?

Aysegul - I don't know hownyou can stand it lol. I'd be desperate for it to be the fall already so we could go! That's going to be such fun. What do you guys do for work during the season?

Still just plugging along over here haha. Made it through the "cyclone bomb" in one piece and 2 days later enjoying 50° temps w sunshine and a gentle breeze! I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I. Am. So. Bored!

OH has gone on a stag weekend. My mother (who we live with at the moment) is also away, so I am home alone with the dog and the ever-growing bump. Everyone we know moved out of our hometown years back, so I have no local friends really. Even if I did know people, it's still two days til scan and hopefully announcing, if all is well, so I have to avoid even our vague acquaintances til then. 

It's been about 24 hours now, and my god is it dull. I have no idea how people live alone. (I've never lived alone, not even for a few weeks). I AM GOING SLOWLY MAD and also I think I've eaten a week's worth of food because there's nothing else to do.

Anyway, that's me. Hope you are all well and good!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aaaand he's back! Me and the dog survived quite nicely though. Boredom aside, I was really enjoying having all the bed to myself and control of the TV too.
15-ish hours until my scan. The hours feel like days...
Just want to know if all is well. Then I can relax a bit (hopefully) and start enjoying the experience. Am convinced something's wrong though. No real reason, just anxiety.


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Lone - Glad you made it through! It's rough to be alone when yoi're so anxious but at least you had the puppy lol. I hope the 15 hours pass quick and I'll be by tomorrow to hear the update. I am sure everything is fine but I totally understand the anxiety. How many weeks are you now? Is this 12?


----------



## LoneWanderer

12+2, yeah. Currently stuffing myself with water. One hour to go.


----------



## Dream143r

Lone - how was it?

I'm excited to hit the half way point this week. We're having an intimate gender reveal party next Friday night. (March 29) Just immediate families, our parents and siblings. We've known it's a boy since our echo March 7th but haven't told anyone. Our anatomy scan is March 28th and that's when they think we're finding out. heeehee. DH is a big sports guy, so I ordered one of those gender reveal baseballs online with the coloured powder inside. Should be a good time!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* I am not really sure why, Ethan prefers his left since his birth. Perhaps it is because of his position in the womb..
Did you get through the shots? How is everything else, hope sciatic pain decreased for you..

*Lone -* Being alone has its perk, like you said, having the bed all to yourself.. I guess that is for few days though, living alone completely is no fun. Tbh I am relieved I don't have to anymore.. Glad you made it through.. Now more importantly, how did the scan go?

Next week DH will be interviewing again in another city and I will be alone for 2 days.. and I am so not ready for that.. 
DH was having a serious chat with our LO during breakfast today, like how he should start to sleep through the night already, letting his parents get some sleep.. Ethan was all smiley face.. It was a hilarious moment!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream - Aww that sounds lovely :) Bet they will all be very excited!

Lady - your OH sounds like he's a good fella, and doing his best for you all. Not always easy though, eh? Hope things start to get easier for you both. Work sucks, tbh! I am so glad I work for myself at home, such a lot of flexibility. OH has the 'real job', but I could move wherever he might need to be for work. We could even move abroad if we wanted. Wish everyone could enjoy the same freedom.

Yep, scan went absolutely fine. Needn't have worried. Baby has grown remarkably well since last scan. We are measuring 12+3, just a day over, so EDD is 27.9.19. Saw heartbeat. It did a little wave. All good. I shall worry less, at least for a few days, and try to enjoy growing a human.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone - *That scan looks wonderful.. wow, a September baby, love it! My birthday is on 28th of September actually..


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - That scan is lovely!!! September is going to be here before you know it, I can't believe how soon your LO will be here. Congrats! And the wave, I can only imagine. Your LO may have taken their sweet time coming into the picture, but they sure seem ready to be on their way now.
I miss living alone sometimes, but those days are over haha.

Dream - That is going to be so nice :) I hope you can get some pics of the cards and such; I don't know how you kept it to yourself this long already, I couldn't keep my mouth shut for 5 minutes! Literally was calling parents on the way home from he doctor's lol. How is the name hunt coming along? Have you started nursery prep or anything?

Lady - Wow! Another city again, lol, where to this time?
And that is so funny. Somehow I think Ethan is going to ignore him until he is darn good and ready. Is Ethan starting to sleep in longer stretches at all? 
My back is ok. She is on and off the sciatica; my new theory is that it's when she's head down that it gets worse. Frankly, head down hurts my back, hurts the lady parts, hurts the uterus, hurt it all -- it feels like she head butts!!
And the shots were good; I had a great nurse with a great hand.

4 weeks to go if she decides to hang around until the full 40 weeks (seems highly likely, tbh; I don't think she's in any rush to leave her warm cocoon). There was a huge kids consignment fair this weekend so my Mum and I went to that on Saturday. I got LO so many little clothes all the way up to 12 months, and a really nice carry sling, and only spent $80! I do not know what Mum spent... but I do know that she said she was not telling my step dad haha.
Yesterday my friend came over with her two little boys (2 years and 9 mos) to paint the mural in the nursery. OH was not feeling too social after a long weekend doing household repairs and cleaning (he is nesting hard core) and said he was going to chill in the garage, but one minute with the 2yo and he was sucked in lol. You know those people that just slip seamlessly into Dad-mode? He understood the 2yo gibberish that left me (and his own mother) baffled. I stuck with the 9mo... who was much more interested in OH, anyway. Oddly, he was super fascinated with hubby's bald head, maybe because his dad has a receding hairline? IDK what it was, but even OH went to the kitchen, the baby went crawling after him and both kids totally ditched me. Nice. :)

So here we are... just a lot of waiting around now...Doc appt Thurs afternoon.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* It is a city in Colorado, job hunting is so intense.. DH is trying to get a faculty position in a college.
We feed Ethan before his bedtime and then do a dream feed before we go to bed. He recently started to do one 5 hour stretch after that, I hope that increases gradually.

Ouch.. that sounds so painful, on the plus side, only 4 more weeks to go.. I hope you guys can wait until your LO decides that it is time. Not a fan of induction, now that I have seen the other side of it. Fx it goes smooth for you. The countdown begins!!


----------



## Stella2018

Lady - I am near Denver, so I'm here if you need :) (IDK how to do a private message, but if you send one to me I'll give you my email)
Meanwhile, that's great that Ethan is starting to sleep in longer batches. And I am sorry, I didn't realize that Ethan was induced. (I hope I don't get to that point.) What was it like?

Hope everyone else is doing well! 
Aysegul, any news? How is the hubby and the rest of the family?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Yeah, he is going there, but he still wakes up couple of times out of habit, even though he doesn't need to feed. I need to give him his pacifier each time, as I don't feel like he is old enough to sleep train just yet. I know there are different opinions, I just want to wait couple more months..
And, yes, Ethan was induced, it is an intense process and was a very long one for me. As I don't know the natural pain, I cannot truly compare. I can only say even though Foley bulb was tolerable for me, I have not become a fan of Pitocin. I hope and pray you don't need to go through that..


----------



## Stella2018

Oh my gosh, now I really hope I am not induced, lol. I hadn't really given it any thought before! There has been no talk of it so far, so fx.

As for his sleeping, you go with your gut, Mama. There are so many things that are "right" or "wrong" that no one could keep up, but you know your family and your baby. 

I hope everyone else is doing well; it looks like it has been pretty quiet on here this week! I hope that means that springtime has everyone getting out and doing something fun. :) :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Spring has indeed arrived! 
However, I am too damn tired all the time to enjoy it :rofl:


----------



## Dream143r

Anatomy scan coming up on Thursday at 21weeks. \\:D/


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Anatomy scan coming up on Thursday at 21weeks. \\:D/

Wow, time is moving along fast! (Sure it doesn't feel it for you haha, but wow, it is!) Past halfway already! 
Got the letter today for my anatomy scan actually, it's May 10th, so not that long to go. Seeing midwife in mid-April too.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Had too much sexy times last week and now suffering the consequences, also a bit of a scare having me have to make an emergency visit to GYN. Other than that my life is WONDERFUL....-_-


----------



## HelloFaith

Sorry I haven’t been active on this site for a while and people don’t really know me I’m new to this. But I am pregnant I got on this site back in February for tips and stuff that other people had and by the end of February I had 3 positive tests and my doctor confirmed it I have an ultrasound the 8th and I’m 7 weeks and 1 day pregnant today!❤️


----------



## LoneWanderer

Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies.
When we were still TTC, today was always a rough day for me. I had started to believe that my time would never come. But it did, and I hope that others take comfort from my story and know that anything really is possible, even when they say you have no chance!

Today has been a mixed bag of emotions, to be honest. It started with cards and presents from the dog and the bump (after all, it's my first Mother's day with our furbaby as well, so its doubly special). And I was really settling into the whole 'mumma-to-be' idea this week too, and feeling pretty excited about the whole thing. I even bought some teeny shoes!!!

But then we learned that some friends of ours lost their little one last weekend. Born sleeping at 24 weeks. Heart just stopped beating one day, despite everything being fine at 12, 20 week scans. It's a sad and solemn reminder that anything can happen, and you just have to take each day as it comes.

So now I'm back to worrying constantly - and also feeling desperately sad for our friends, of course. It's such a bloody rollercoaster. Yesterday I was saying I hope baby stays in forever, then I always know it's safe inside me. Now I want time to speed up so it is here and I can see it and know it's fine! It's not getting any easier, this pregnancy business(!)


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - How did the scan go?

Canadian - Haha. Glad to see you so happy :) :) What was the scare?

Faith - Congrats!!! How exciting! Have you told the OH? Family/friends?

Lone - I am so so so sorry for your friends, that is truly devastating. I hope you are able to be there for them. I've had friends loose babies and children and it is so hard to know how to help. 
And I am so sorry that it has stressed you out, but knowing and worrying is what parenthood is all about. We will learn to be comfortable with and confident in our worries as time goes on; it will be ok. I hope you can enjoy your lovely Mothers Day and your sweet little bubs just waiting to come see you in person for the next one. 

37.5 weeks and feeling it lol. Not much to report though and just kicking back. It a mmthe waiting game!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Dream - How did the scan go?
> 
> Canadian - Haha. Glad to see you so happy :) :) What was the scare?
> 
> Faith - Congrats!!! How exciting! Have you told the OH? Family/friends?
> 
> Lone - I am so so so sorry for your friends, that is truly devastating. I hope you are able to be there for them. I've had friends loose babies and children and it is so hard to know how to help.
> And I am so sorry that it has stressed you out, but knowing and worrying is what parenthood is all about. We will learn to be comfortable with and confident in our worries as time goes on; it will be ok. I hope you can enjoy your lovely Mothers Day and your sweet little bubs just waiting to come see you in person for the next one.
> 
> 37.5 weeks and feeling it lol. Not much to report though and just kicking back. It a mmthe waiting game!

Ah, what lovely words. You ladies always know just what to say.

I cannot imagine how much time must be dragging for you now! After all, it could be any day now - or you could have weeks left! Sooooooo exciting, cannot wait for news! And hope everything goes brilliantly and you have a great birth experience. So soon, and you'll be holding your little one!

Pic attached is me at 14 weeks. Still expanding at an alarming rate...


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - Ah! You look beautiful! How are you feeling? I can't believe you're at 14 weeks already!

Well we visited our friends w their newborn yesterday. He was born at 37.5 so... We kinda panicked and went into overdrive as soon as we got home. Now *everything* is done - nursery finished, bags packed, car seats installed, freezer stocked - I still need to wash her little clothes but idk if that will happen to be honest lol. It's nuts when it sinks in that it really could be any day. 
I asked DH what he wanted to do for his first Fathers Day and he just went "what?". Hadn't even occured to him hahaha.


----------



## Dream143r

My anatomy scan last Thursday went well. He's still a boy lol. We got some great pics, something about seeing his little feet and his little toes completely melted my heart. The only thing that came up was that his kidneys are borderline on the small side. My OB said she wasn't too concerned and things would likely even out. Won't know for sure until our next scan which is a while away at 32 weeks but I'm confident it will be fine. 

We had our gender reveal to our families on Friday evening which was a lot of fun. We did the powdered filled baseball.



Stella - a friend of mine just delivered at 38+2 so it really could be any day now for you. Such an exciting time!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* I am sorry if I worried you by sharing too much, you'll do just fine mama, it is what it is..
How are you feeling? Not hearing from you makes me wonder whether you are already in, it could really be any day. Glad to hear you have everything ready, I was gonna ask whether you stocked food or not, that's gonna help a million. On the matter of carseat, once the baby is inside, you may need to change the position of the base to make sure it is still safe. I am sure you probably know that, but we actually made that mistake not knowing it before and boy, it was a mess tying to reposition it with the baby already out of hospital and waiting to get inside..

*Lone -* Happy Mothers Day, love!! It is twice amazing, isn't it, with the bump and your furbaby..
I am really sorry about your friend, it really is the worst that can happen, my prayers and condolences for them.. I hope you are feeling a bit better now, try not to worry too much dear :hug:

*Faith -* OMG, that is amazing news.. How are you feeling? Fx, MS didn't hit you hard, and hope to see you here with more updates.

*Moose -* It is so great to see you pop by.. :hugs2: Glad you are enjoying life.. And yeah, what was the scare, girl?

*Dream -* Love your announcement!

AFM, finally falling into a much more predictable schedule and life doesn't seem like a whirlpool anymore.. It is still a lot of work, but we are happy and three of us are enjoying getting to know each other more.. 
p.s. Ethan still thinks life is all about pooping, feeding and sleeping..


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies,

Dream - I am so happy to hear that all went well. Everything grows at different rates, so your OB is probably totally right about the kidneys evening out. That is such a great idea! I had never seen the powder filled baseball idea. Cograts!!
Those few weeks go really fast, though. It's the mid to late 30-weeks that seem to drag, but the 20's flew by. Have you scheduled in the 32 week scan? When will it be?

Lady -- You did not scare me, no. At the end of the day, whatever will be will be. I am not really stressing much (oddly enough). But no, no baby yet, *sigh*. My gut is that she'll show within a couple days of the due date as given. 
Thank you for the tip on the car seat; that has been the biggest "we can't be in charge of a human being's life, we have no idea what we're doing" moment :)
How are things going at home? How is work? How is little Ethan?

I have started to notice BH; they were going on before, but I only noticed them if I paid particular attention. Now I sometimes have to poke my stomach because I can
t tell if it's my squirmy girl or a BH lol. Starting to have some period like discomfort, but discomfort is running the gamut these days so it means little haha. I hope to hear from you ladies soon!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hi everyone :) Y'all seem in good spirits, glad everything is going well for each of you.

Still just plodding along here. 15 weeks to the day.

The other day I thought I felt baby move, well, at least, I felt something weird, like tiny little bubbles popping. It was just for a second then it went away. It could even have been my thumb twitching, as my hand was resting there, but I don't know, it felt more inside.

Anyway, since then, nothing. So now I think it didn't happen, or I imagined it hahaha! 

To be honest I still feel like I've imagined the whole thing, waiting for someone to say 'don't be daft, of course you're not pregnant you silly woman, you just eat too much!' Not sure when it will start feeling real - if two scans haven't done the trick, guess I'll just have to wait til baby actually arrives for reality to smack me in the face ;) I know some people really bond with their bumps from day one, but I guess I'm not one of them...

Don't get me wrong though, I'm over the bloody moon about actually having the baby, as it is all I've wanted for so many years. I guess after so long learning to not get my hopes up, it's hardwired in now - and hard to undo again! Plus maybe I'm just one of those people who doesn't really enjoy the pregnant bit. The glow hasn't found me yet.

On the plus side, after overdoing the carbs, salt and stodge for weeks, baby has finally developed a love for healthy stuff. I am all about fruit right now, oranges and kiwis are life. And for lunch I had the most beautiful pea and ham soup, I could have eaten ten bowls of it, was divine. So, overall I am enjoying Friday. Hope you all are too! x


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* That's the attitude, love how you are so strong about it.. BH could be annoying at times, specially as the due date nears more, you can almost convince yourself this is it, I started to get it in the middle of the night, but after few minutes, nothing..
I hear you on the discomfort, I wish I could help in any way.. Just hang in there dear, few more weeks (days!!) and your little princess in your arms will be worth everything..

*Lone -* Interestingly, little Ethan is 15 weeks today.. And I say trust your instincts, if you think it was the baby, it probably was.. You are not really behind feeling those movements much stronger, for me it was around 18 weeks if I remember correctly.. I bet that will make it more real for you.. 
I was quite opposite of you, I started eating healthy, then I was into all kinds of fried and spicy foods, haha..

AFM, I am doing well, only thing is I kinda feel stuck at home.. Ethan continues to babble to our delights, he is nearing his fourth month. I am dreading his next well visit, as he is gonna get another set of shots, it is so painful to watch and hold him..


----------



## LoneWanderer

15+4
No signs of slowing down, I suspect I'm gonna be massive by the end - I'm a little scared haha :o


----------



## LoneWanderer

Been a while since we heard from Stella... I hope that's a sign that something's happening...! EXCITED


----------



## Dream143r

I had my first bit on insomnia last night. I woke up to pee at 3:15am and was up for hours. Couldn't get back to sleep. I maybe got about 15-20 mins before I had to get out of bed at 7am for work. womp. Really can't complain though this pregnancy has been pretty easy thus far.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> I had my first bit on insomnia last night. I woke up to pee at 3:15am and was up for hours. Couldn't get back to sleep. I maybe got about 15-20 mins before I had to get out of bed at 7am for work. womp. Really can't complain though this pregnancy has been pretty easy thus far.

Wow, you have been lucky haha!
I've been waking three or four times every night since 7 weeks. And often that's it, I'm wide awake! Luckily coz I work from home I can go back to bed in the morning if it's been a rubbish night, and just start later. Still sucks though.

Is the weather getting warmer near you now? It's definitely spring here and the heat is a killer for me already, I think summer will bring a lot of restless nights.

Tbh though I also think I've been worse this past week because we got burgled overnight last Tues. While we were asleep in bed. So obviously now neither of us is sleeping well. On the plus side, because I wake up in the night so often anyway, we were able to call police within no more than an hour of it happening, and by morning they had caught the guy and got (we think, anyway) all of our stuff back. Not that we've actually got it back yet, everything's in a bloody evidence locker at the station...


----------



## LoneWanderer

Also I just noticed now that your due date is *exactly* three years from the date you joined this site, isn't that weird? :)


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies,

Dream - Ah yes. The insomnia. I actually had no issues with it until the last 2 weeks or so, but man, it gets really brutal really fast. I wish you all the best; try to exercise, that seemed to help me some.

Lone - That is terrifying! I am really glad you guys are okay and that they caught the guy. You live with your Mum, don't you? Was she around? I am very sorry you have to go through that. 

Alas, no, the silence has been just because of misery lol, and I have been working and getting things in order. They are not kidding -- the last couple of weeks really and truly sucks. But we have out 40 week appt today where I will ask for a sweep (if there's any dilation; last week was 0), and will schedule an induction. From here I guess we just cross our fingers for natural start to labor (read: EARLIER), and at least have an end in sight if not! Haha.

I hope to hear from the rest of you soon and I will be better about checking in :)

Chat soon!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Dream - Ah yes. The insomnia. I actually had no issues with it until the last 2 weeks or so, but man, it gets really brutal really fast. I wish you all the best; try to exercise, that seemed to help me some.
> 
> Lone - That is terrifying! I am really glad you guys are okay and that they caught the guy. You live with your Mum, don't you? Was she around? I am very sorry you have to go through that.
> 
> Alas, no, the silence has been just because of misery lol, and I have been working and getting things in order. They are not kidding -- the last couple of weeks really and truly sucks. But we have out 40 week appt today where I will ask for a sweep (if there's any dilation; last week was 0), and will schedule an induction. From here I guess we just cross our fingers for natural start to labor (read: EARLIER), and at least have an end in sight if not! Haha.
> 
> I hope to hear from the rest of you soon and I will be better about checking in :)
> 
> Chat soon!

Yes we do, but she was on holiday. Which I am glad of to be honest, because it would have stressed her out. As it is, we've been able to put a positive spin on it, play down the whole thing (you know, 'someone got in but he didn't take much of importance and the police got him now anyway') and she didn't have to see the whole house turned upside down.

Good luck with natural start, hope things move along soon for you!

Saw midwife today and WE HEARD THE HEARTBEAT!!!! It was magical. After all the worry of the last week, all I wanted was just to check in with baby, after all, it's been weeks since the last scan. And apparently it was very active, kicking loads, and then we heard the little heart beating away. So, all is well. I can get back to being massive and enjoying life. :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* Eek, that sounds awful.. I am just glad you guys are okay and the guy got caught.. Are you getting your things back soon, from the evidence locker?
Hearing LOs heartbeat is always so special.. isn't it? Did you feel any more jabs/kicks after that last one you mentioned?

*Stella - *Hi girl, I feel you, I remember how miserable I felt after passing 40 weeks, I am hoping membrane sweep worked for you and you are in for a natural labor.. I am so so excited, can't wait to hear more from you!!

I don't have much update anyway, next week we have Ethan's 4 month appointment, I already have bunch of questions ready to ask his doctor, he is gonna hate me I suppose, lol. Other than that, we are doing okay, passing each day as an adventure..


----------



## Stella2018

Hi All, 

Well. She's finally here! I am going g to condense a long, somewhat exhausting story and stick to the main points After all this time, she gave us a quick 12 hour delivery - a speed race even for a 3rd baby, much less a first! Earlier in the day I had been told by the hospital that I was dilated to 2 and not really progressing right now. We had an induction scheduled for Monday anyway so this was okay. But by 11 PM that evening, contractions hit - 5 mins apart and 30 seconds to 1.5 minutes long right off the bat. 

After having just been in earlier that day, I kept waiting for everything to stop, denial I guess. It was 2 am before I realized that this was probably the real deal so I woke hubby, who ran all the lights he safely could and we arrived back at the hospital 15 mins after we left home. I was bleeding even by the time I made it to a triage room and had an epidural shortly after. I was 7cm, fully effaced and they only needed my water to break to start pushing. The epidural only partly worked. I lost a concering amount of blood. It was all worth it (but no, I will never "forget" lol).

Baby Girl delivered at 1:30 pm after pushing for 2 hours, 12 hours after getting to the hospital, 15 hours from the first contraction. 8 lbs, 1 oz and 20 inches long, she's a good sized little girl! She latched to breast and nursed immediately, is an opinionated little diva and an absolute dream. My big, bald, tattooed hubby bawled his eyes out "she's finally here" as she was placed on my chest. He also cut her umbilical cord. I have photos of both thanks to our great nurses! 

We will be released home tomorrow to introduce her to the puppies and start our new life! All of the grandparents have been around to meet her (and she was on her best behavior for them). Hubby adores her - she wants to be with me and calms easier for me which really seems to hurt his feelings, but they are bonding amazingly and I will soon be the odd one out lol. 

Ladies, I am sorry not to have replied to you all and will come by later to try again. Thank you all for your amazing support through this whole journey and I am so excited to keep following yours! Xoxoxo


----------



## Dream143r

YAY!!!! Congrats Stella!!!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Wow, Stella congratulations!! Thank you so much for sharing your story. LO sounds wonderful, I am so glad she got a perfect latch. I can't wait to hear more on her..


----------



## LoneWanderer

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Aww that's amazing news, so glad she's arrived safely and you're all doing okay. Take care, enjoy these early days, and we look forward to hearing how you're all getting on in a few days or weeks xx


----------



## Stella2018

Lone, Dream, Lady

Thank you all so much. Yes it was a bit of a rough delivery but everything worked out just perfectly. Hubby is still on Cloud 9, and now that we were finally released home he just wants to pick out outfits and burp and cuddle. The dogs have taken to her lovingly. I still look at her and can't believe she's mine


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* It is so good to see you guys are taking it all so flawlessly, I was an absolute mess when we got home, lol. I think you will have a check up soon to make sure she has gained her birth weight. Let us know how it went. Hope you all are doing well, and don't forget to take care of yourself..

Update on my side: we had Ethan's 4 months appointment today, he is in the 67th percentile weight wise and in terms of height he is in 92nd percentile, so I am pretty happy with the stats, he is growing, everything else checked out fine. I went there with a list of questions, I kinda feel bad for his Ped now, things they have to go through with first time moms, lol.
Ethan has got his shots, and he was a brave little boy. Since, we moved recently, we changed the hospital, the way nurses gave Ethan his vaccines was interesting. Two nurses kind of simultaneously gave him shots in his legs, and I was able to pick him up the instant he started crying.. And then they showered him with soap bubbles, that cheered him up right away.. So in short, not quite what I was expecting. He is been sleepy so far, fx I don't have to give him tylenol this time..


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's quiet round here! Hope y'all okay :)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

How are you Lone?

We are okay, planned a short road trip tomorrow, this will be Ethan's first. Hope it goes okay.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Only original lady left in this group with nothing to show. Well done ladies I hope mamahood goes without a hitch...I think I should mosey along now. Love ya all and good luck!


----------



## Dream143r

Moose - my thoughts and prayers continue for you and others. :dust:


AFM: I've been nesting big time. My furniture painting for the nursery went extremely well this weekend. I'm sooo pleased with how everything turned out. I did this dresser, a toy box and a night stand. DH is going to paint the crib wall hopefully this week.



I was supposed to go do my glucose test this morning but I slept in. Ooops! I'll just have to arrange to go another day this week before work.

Hope everyone else is doing alright!


----------



## LoneWanderer

CanadianMoose said:


> Only original lady left in this group with nothing to show. Well done ladies I hope mamahood goes without a hitch...I think I should mosey along now. Love ya all and good luck!

All my thoughts are with you. I know how much it sucks when all around you seem to be having babies. 5.5 years with my OH - but plenty of trying before that in other relationships, and if I'm honest I've never been particularly careful out of them, either. I honestly thought it just wasn't meant to be for me. Been in some dark, dark places because of it, too. But hell, if a miracle can find little old me after all these years, I have faith for you and everyone else who is finding the journey tough. 

Please don't ever feel out of place here, though. If anything, maybe we lucky ones should all bugger off out of the TTC bit and over to another thread...? I've just never found a group quite as understanding and awesome as you lot, so I've stuck here. Much love to every single one of you. Getting to know you all has been fab.

And I enjoy seeing how different the journey has been for everyone, and that finally we've had a flurry of successes. I even wonder sometimes if it's a sort of domino effect from having you all around, like we're all falling into sync or something ;)

Lady, hope the road trip goes well and you all have a great time!
Dream - great work! Looking good! Week 26 already, wow!

AFM - scan on Friday, first one I haven't been worried sick about so I'm pretty excited. Fairly sure all is fine, because I think I feel baby move every day now. I definitely feel something, anyway! Plus the 12 week scan was really clear, and all looked fine then, so can't see how anything major could have been missed. FX all still going great!!!!

Biggest worry is accidentally seeing something we're not supposed to - we really don't want to know the gender, but I guess some things just can't be unseen...

:rofl:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Moose -* I believe in miracles, sending my prayers for you, you know it could happen when you least expect it. And I am with Lone on this, I have sticked here even though Ethan is 4 months old now, because I feel like I have found friends here, each one of you is so wonderful and the understanding we have between us is great. Never feel like you are not one of us, mom or still ttcing, we are in this together. Lots of love..

*Lone -* two more days until the scan, exciting!! Let us know how it goes. Respect your decision on not finding the gender, you are so brave and patient.. 

*Dream -* Love the dresser!

AFM, road trip went well, we have started out with short ones, so that Ethan can get the hang of it. So, far, it looks like he enjoys car ride. He was rather unhappy when we stopped for lunch, so it got postponed until we reached our hotel. I guess I need to expose him to people more, then he will be more relaxed next time.


----------



## LoneWanderer

The anatomy scan was awesome!
I mean... Okay, so it dragged on a bit (we had a trainee, and she did fine IMO, but then her supervisor came in and basically redid everything a second time)...
And the second woman was also really rough, so it hurt a bit and I was really sore (like, almost bruised) all day and yesterday too.
BUT we got a really good look at baby (without seeing anything that would give the game away haha) and apparently everything is fine, no issues. It's a lively little thing, didn't want to cooperate at first, even hid behind the placenta which was pretty cute. But we got everything done eventually.
And we got this incredible pic!!!


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - Congrats!! That us such an incredible picture, I love it. How did you end up bruised? Was this an external u/s?

Lady- I am glad the road trip went well! Did you guys go anywhere fun? We just did our first day trip into the mountains. She slept the whole time, as expected, lol

Dream - The dresser looks great! It's so amazing what we can do with old furnitur . And so much cheaper too

Canadian- Please reach out to me any time with anything at all and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Ty ladies, I just think I've had the last straw though, and I've gotten to the point where I don't want to try, or want kids, or plan at all. I'm moving on because none of the health care providers here want to help...or trying to get back in contact with me even when I had the emergency. I literally am not going to get any help with anything so I just give up. I think it would be better for me to go because you all are right. This has become a great supportive thread and there's no way I would wish to take that away from any of you. Loved getting to see all your wonderful journeys and see you all succeed.


----------



## LoneWanderer

CanadianMoose said:


> Ty ladies, I just think I've had the last straw though, and I've gotten to the point where I don't want to try, or want kids, or plan at all. I'm moving on because none of the health care providers here want to help...or trying to get back in contact with me even when I had the emergency. I literally am not going to get any help with anything so I just give up. I think it would be better for me to go because you all are right. This has become a great supportive thread and there's no way I would wish to take that away from any of you. Loved getting to see all your wonderful journeys and see you all succeed.


We all have so much love for you. And you can reach out any time you want.

Hope everyone else is getting on okay.

Maybe I am completely insane, but we have just booked to go camping. End of July. I will be 31 weeks...

:rofl:


----------



## Dream143r

Sleeping on the ground sounds awful right now Lone. LOL but if you enjoy it, more power to ya! Have fun!


----------



## Stella2018

At 31 weeks I was still ok - take some pillows or a blow up mattress and you'll probably be ok lo . Good luck camping!

Hope everyone else is doing well and still having adventures :)


----------



## Dream143r

My mat leave countdown is at 34 working days left. In case you guys were wondering. :cool:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Wow, not long at all then! Bet you're getting excited now, is it starting to feel more real?

How's everyone else? And how are all the lovely babas doing?

I work for myself, from home, so there won't be any maternity leave for me. Other half is having it instead (shared parental leave scheme - he can basically have my leave if I 'go back to work' after first two weeks). Just waiting for the certificate from the midwife so he can have it signed off at work. Will be nice to have him around for the first few months. :)

To be fair, it's fancy camping. Proper beds. Still an off-grid field in the arse end of nowhere - but I won't have to get down to the floor haha. Our friends are getting married in a woodland meadow, and it's probably our last chance to get out and do something fun before baby arrives.

I should be alright, I'm still pretty active so far. Dog doesn't leave me much choice ;)

Baby is a bloody lively little thing now. I spent weeks worrying that it was too lazy and wasn't doing much. Now (22+3) I can actually see it booting the hell out of my insides. Felt like it was trying to tunnel out the other day. Even as I write this I'm watching it wriggle about in there. We've been playing it music to get a reaction. It isn't interested in most styles - classical melodies, lullabies, other half singing to it, pop music - but my god, it loves heavy metal hahahaha!


----------



## Dream143r

Wow I thought I was going to have to amputate my own leg this morning. Well, not really but the pain was crazy. Rolled over and a charley horse took over my right calf. It was awful. I tried walking it out for a bit, DH massaged it out but it's still kinda sore. I hope these don't come often!

30 weeks tomorrow and I have an OB appt in the afternoon. FX she books my 32 week scan. It's been too long since I've seen my little muffin in there,


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Wow I thought I was going to have to amputate my own leg this morning. Well, not really but the pain was crazy. Rolled over and a charley horse took over my right calf. It was awful. I tried walking it out for a bit, DH massaged it out but it's still kinda sore. I hope these don't come often!
> 
> 30 weeks tomorrow and I have an OB appt in the afternoon. FX she books my 32 week scan. It's been too long since I've seen my little muffin in there,

Oh I sympathise, I've had serious calf cramp on and off most nights, going on for weeks now. It's AWFUL. Also I have horrendous pain in my big toe, in the ball of my foot, and along the outer side. Honestly it's like my foot has been run over, but without any actual injury, swelling, bruising or anything. I thought I'd broken my toe at first! Is still bad but not so bad, so I'm giving it a few more days, if no improvement I'll go see the doc. Maybe it's not even pregnancy related, but I suspect it's all the sudden extra weight.

Oooh, you are lucky if you get a 32 week scan where you are. 20 weeks is the last one we get, so long as all is going normally. Though my friend got two extra looks at baby after 20 weeks, because she was measuring small in the bump - both times baby was spot on. She just delivered early yesterday actually, at 38+3, at 6lb-something.

I hope mine also comes a couple of weeks early haha! Size of me now, it's bloody ridiculous tbh. Getting worried about the size of the human I have to birth. Only halfway, just over, and I look 7 or 8 months along. Getting REAL sick of the 'are you sure it's just one?' comments now haha!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* Wow, you look almost like I was at the end.. You look so pretty in red, positively glowing mama-to-be!


----------



## Aysegul

Stella2018 said:


> Lady - I am near Denver, so I'm here if you need :) (IDK how to do a private message, but if you send one to me I'll give you my email)
> Meanwhile, that's great that Ethan is starting to sleep in longer batches. And I am sorry, I didn't realize that Ethan was induced. (I hope I don't get to that point.) What was it like?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> Aysegul, any news? How is the hubby and the rest of the family?

Sorry haven't really been logged in got really down about not getting pregnant but I'm back in England at the moment and i have gotten a BFP!!!! İ can't believe it 9 weeks 3 days today!! ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Dream143r

Aysegul - Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream - to quote your newest banner: "an 11lb jar of Nutella"?! Eleven pounds?!?!?!
Lol, that's terrifying ;) I hope for your sake that the ticker is exaggerating greatly  

Jokes aside though, nearly 32 weeks now though - everything going well? Won't be long now...


----------



## Dream143r

My 32 week growth scan went really well yesterday. There was a little concern from my anatomy scan that his kidneys were looking small but they are perfectly sized and healthy now. He's weighing in at 4lbs and change and in the 30 something percentile. Sorry I forget the details, my memory is totally shot now lol. The baby was head down and facing my back so we didn't get to see his face but the tech showed us that he does have lots of hair which is pretty cool.

We're booked for another growth scan at 36 weeks which will be on July 11th. \\:D/


----------



## Aysegul

Dream143r said:


> Aysegul - Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months to you!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

How's everyone getting on? :)


----------



## Dream143r

I had my 34 week appt yesterday. All looks well, 150bpm and baby is still head down. I'll have what will likely be my last scan at my 36 week appt on July 11, also doing the Hep B swab on that day. yippee. After that I'll be having *weekly* appts with my OB. Ahhhhh. So real.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> I had my 34 week appt yesterday. All looks well, 150bpm and baby is still head down. I'll have what will likely be my last scan at my 36 week appt on July 11, also doing the Hep B swab on that day. yippee. After that I'll be having *weekly* appts with my OB. Ahhhhh. So real.

So exciting! Really won't be long and you'll have that lovely baby in your arms!! And you get another peek before the big day, that's awesome! 

Are you all set then? Bag packed, nursery ready, all that stuff?

Looks like we're gonna be stuck at my mother's for another six months haha! Saving is going alright but not as well as we'd hoped - especially as I've been tired and my work has dropped off a bit. So poor baby won't even have its own room, just be in with us. Still, at least it has a roof over its head! As for packing for hospital... Yeah, we're so far from ready it's unreal! Better hope it's not an early one I'm having...

:rofl:


----------



## Dream143r

I've been procrastinating on the bag packing. I'll hopefully start this weekend. I'm off work tomorrow and plan to start baby's laundry.

It's our wedding anniversary weekend. 4 years on June 30th. So we've got a little staycation/babymoon planned. Got a fancy hotel room saturday night, we'll go to dinner and we have spa appointments for Sunday. Should be fun.

Can't believe he will be here in 6 weeks or less. Crazy!

Aww thats a bit of a bummer in terms of the living situation. Preparing the baby's nursery was really good nesting for me but I'm sure you can find tons of other ways. Just remember you're totally doing the right thing. Better to set yourself up right NOW so you can reap the benefits moving forward.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

This thread has really turned into a lucky one, I am so happy for us all.. And good luck you three, I can't believe how fast the time is running..


----------



## Aysegul

Dream143r said:


> Aysegul - Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months to you!

Thank you! İ had a first scan today and I'm actually 15 weeks!!


----------



## Dream143r

I had my 36 week appointment today and final scan. My boy is weighing in at 5lbs 14oz and this is starting to all feel soooooo real! 

I let my OB know my heartburn is getting outta control now she said to ditch the Tums and move onto Zantac so I'll pick that up after work today.

I also started back seeing my naturopath this week. I'm going to be seeing her weekly to prepare for labour doing acupuncture. I saw her regularly during TTC and the first trimester and loved it.

Weekly appointments now too with my OB - I can't believe it. Finally going to be a mom. Feels so unreal.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone -* I know you feel miserable, I remember wheezing like an old lady each time I had to use a stair, and I had to use stairs quite a lot! But these days shall pass and when you will remember them later on, you won't be able to suppress a smile and miss these days, honest!

Yeah, little bub is 7 months old now, time does fly.. He is quite a chunky monkey, I love squishing him so much and he lets me.. He has grown used to my cuddling and has given up squirming finally when I do.. lol.. Now I get rewarded with his giggles.. I can't wait till you enjoy similar experience, you know these days are so precious and fleeting.. I already miss his newborn stage a lot..


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's been 29 degrees Celcius here today.
For those of you who have never experienced the North East Coast of England, that probably doesn't sound like a lot. Compared to wherever you live, it probably isn't.
But us pale, sun-deprived Northern Brits call it 'really hot' at about 18, 19 degrees. 22 is a goddamn heatwave. Twenty-fucking-nine degrees? I am basically just a puddle.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Lone - *Aww.. hope the heatwave passed.. How are you doing otherwise?


----------



## Dream143r

38w5d still preggi


----------



## LoneWanderer

Really not long now Dream!
All good cheers Lady. Survived camping, haha! Started antenatal classes. Counting down the last few weeks. (32+1 today)
Hope everyone else doing alright


----------



## Dream143r

39w3d still preggo. Highly hormonal and emotional. I feel like crying all the time.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> 39w3d still preggo. Highly hormonal and emotional. I feel like crying all the time.

Awww bless you :( So close now, but I feel your pain already, this last bit of waiting is awful - and you've waited such a very long time now! 

But surely feeling emotional is a good sign - hormones surging, ready for action...? Keeping everything crossed that baby makes an appearance very soon for you. On the plus side, however it goes you only have a couple of weeks left, one way or another baby does have to come out! So you'll be getting those precious cuddles very soon indeed.



Over here all is ticking along. Started antenatal classes (was weird tbh, so many people didn't know ANYTHING at all about what would happen in labour and yet I felt there was no new information at all for us - I guess those 'normal' folk who haven't had a long TTC journey don't know much about their cervix and how it looks/feels, for e.g.!) ;) 

Baby is disturbingly large now, so I'm getting a little alarmed. Even the antenatal midwife commented on how huge I look for just 32 weeks. Not what you wanna hear as you're gearing up for birth and trying to convince yourself you're up to it hahahaha. 

Midwife reckons its measuring at the 90th percentile, i.e. in the top 10% of large babies. When it moves, *everything* moves - can watch the entire baby shift side to side. Weird as hell tbh, like Alien or something. I did have a pool birth in mind but I honestly might start begging for early induction or maybe a section. Anything to save my lady parts...

:rofl:


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies,

It sounds like everyone is doing really well I am happy to see!!

Dream - I am going to start checking in for a birth announcement from you. Any minute now! Are you all ready? I would give you that "sleep now while you can/enjoy it before the baby comes" junk advice, but by this stage I wasn't sleeping well or enjoying much anyway lol. So I'll just say, deep breaths and good luck. You are going to do great!

Lone - I saw your other post and you look lovely, just ignore the naysayers. You have an amazing, happy, beautiful glow. How are you feeling? How are your classes? 

I am sorry to keep disappearing these days but time gets away from me. On top of everything else, I am now also changing jobs. I joined this group just over a year ago now and can't believe how much has changed since then, for all of us, and continues to change. Thank you ladies for being here, you have no idea how much it has meant to me to have this thread to come to.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm 1cm dialated!!! Woohoo. Lol so my OB was able to do a sweep this morning. She sent me over to the hospital, where I'm waiting now to do a NST to ensure everything is good to wait until Saturday to start the induction.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Woooooo Dream!!!

I'm guessing by now you are either waiting for the induction to kick in - or enjoying your lovely little baba?!

EXCITING STUFF!!! Thinking of you and can't wait for update - good luck!!!


----------



## Stella2018

Lone, I keep logging on to check lol . I am waiting for her big news!! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Stella2018 said:


> Lone, I keep logging on to check lol . I am waiting for her big news!! How are you feeling these days?

I KNOW - SO EXCITING!!!!!

Yeah good cheers. Despite my whinging all the time, things are still relatively easy - managing to walk dog twice a day, have been getting baby's things ready, still swimming at least once a week (did 34 lengths of the pool the other night, woooo). Can't complain.

Ready to have baby out now though, movements are starting to leave bruised feelings inside (it's most definitely a large baby, there's no getting round that fact haha) and aches and pains are kicking in too. 33+3 today, so we're ticking along pretty well - so weird to think it could be another almost nine weeks in theory, but could just as easily be today...!

Other half is counting down the days too, equal parts excited for baby and excited for his six months off work...! He's having almost all of my maternity leave, basically, under the shared parental leave scheme. I work from home, so I can go back right away in theory. Going to be strange having him home all the time, and he's going to be baby's primary carer for these early stages - I'll just provide the boobs!

:rofl:

How's the little one doing? Not so little now I guess haha!


----------



## Dream143r

My sweet angel arrived Sunday Aug 11th at 4:44pm weighing 6lbs 14oz via vaginal birth So many details to fill you guys in on! (Labour and post partum). Its been a wild ride and not over yet. We are still in the hospital I'm discharged but baby is not. Currently watching him under lights to treat his jaundice Desperately hoping to be able to take him home tomorrow. Once we settle in I'll fill you guys in more. Hubs and I are exhausted but feeling so blessed at the same time. Our baby is a champ so FX and prayers up that we can go home very soon.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh congrats to you all! That's amazing! Much love, looking forward to hearing all about it once you are all home safe.


----------



## BBTIME

Hi this would be our first baby and first month trying I can't test till the 22nd and the wait is killing me. I have never had any health problems but I can't help but feel like maybe I'll end up being unable to conceive right away and that's also weighing on my mind heavily idk why but I just have this gut feeling and I don't know if I can deel with that jerny emotionally. Anyways what are some things you guys have done to forget about it and pass the time, I know it dosen't do me any good to just worry and fester but I can't help it I have my wedding on the 16th and a trip planned after and I work you would think that would be enough to keep my mind off Baby lol. Are there any good baby books to get and read I have found that helps me calm down if I am reading something funny and informational.
PS: I tend not to proofread sorry for any typos lol


----------



## LoneWanderer

BBTIME said:


> Hi this would be our first baby and first month trying I can't test till the 22nd and the wait is killing me. I have never had any health problems but I can't help but feel like maybe I'll end up being unable to conceive right away and that's also weighing on my mind heavily idk why but I just have this gut feeling and I don't know if I can deel with that jerny emotionally. Anyways what are some things you guys have done to forget about it and pass the time, I know it dosen't do me any good to just worry and fester but I can't help it I have my wedding on the 16th and a trip planned after and I work you would think that would be enough to keep my mind off Baby lol. Are there any good baby books to get and read I have found that helps me calm down if I am reading something funny and informational.
> PS: I tend not to proofread sorry for any typos lol


Good luck for testing tomorrow! And don't worry too much if this first month isn't your month. It would be very unusual for the very first month you try to be the one that you conceive in - up to a year they say for a first baby. This thread certainly should show you that it might take a while, but most of us do get there in the end!

And hey, you never know, you might get lucky first time round!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> My sweet angel arrived Sunday Aug 11th at 4:44pm weighing 6lbs 14oz via vaginal birth So many details to fill you guys in on! (Labour and post partum). Its been a wild ride and not over yet. We are still in the hospital I'm discharged but baby is not. Currently watching him under lights to treat his jaundice Desperately hoping to be able to take him home tomorrow. Once we settle in I'll fill you guys in more. Hubs and I are exhausted but feeling so blessed at the same time. Our baby is a champ so FX and prayers up that we can go home very soon.

Guessing you are all home now, hope things are going well and you are all settled in <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

And as for me...

34+5 today. Tiredness has well and truly set in, also I feel rubbish and I've had a good week or so of what I guess are Braxton Hicks, plus loads of pressure right at bottom of bump. At last midwife visit baby was head down but not engaged yet - am there again in one week so maybe it has shifted now. Can't see me getting to 40 weeks tbh, I feel like it could be any day now. Another five weeks of this would be ridiculous haha!

Other half has been an absolute lifesaver as I've had no energy to do stuff and can barely get through a day's work. He's got everything organised, even shopped for disposable pants and maternity pads and other such useful things. Bags packed... baby things all set up... birth plan written... names picked... first outfits chosen... dog minder arranged... he even remembered to put a waterproof cover on bed just in case waters go in night haha! 

Sooooooo... now we wait. And wait. AND WAIT.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

wohoooo, congratulations Dream!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Officially full term, hello 37 weeks! Eeeek


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

wow, anytime now, Lone.. Hope everything goes smooth for you!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Lady_Alysanne said:


> wow, anytime now, Lone.. Hope everything goes smooth for you!!

Thanks! Pretty sure it won't be long now - if I had to guess I'd say end of this week...


----------



## Dream143r

Lone - why do you think you will go so early?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Lone - why do you think you will go so early?

Already 7lb 11oz on growth scan - and HUGE out front... Braxton Hicks getting more painful than uncomfortable now, and regular... Baby has moved right down... Can't sleep... Keep repacking hospital bag for no reason... Dog being very clingy all of a sudden... Backache all the time... Might have started to lose plug... Generally feel, I dunno... labour-ish.

:rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Lone - why do you think you will go so early?


BUT never mind me, how the devil are you? How's that little squish of yours doing? One month today, right?


----------



## Dream143r

Haha well those all sound like good reasons!

Yep 1 month today We got his newborn pics back. Here's one of my fav shots.

My pp bleeding stoped on Sunday. Exactly 4 weeks. Hoping it doesnt pop back up on me or anything.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> Haha well those all sound like good reasons!
> 
> Yep 1 month today We got his newborn pics back. Here's one of my fav shots.
> 
> My pp bleeding stoped on Sunday. Exactly 4 weeks. Hoping it doesnt pop back up on me or anything.
> 
> View attachment 1068012

AWWWWWWWWW so bloody adorable!!!!!!!
Oh he is just lovely. Glad you are also on the mend now.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Hi everyone trying for my first! Is this positive or dang near close? I’m doing OPKs and I have pcos 

C91-DA245-E645-483-A-8396-CFE47-E3-EED64


----------



## LoneWanderer

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> Hi everyone trying for my first! Is this positive or dang near close? I’m doing OPKs and I have pcos
> 
> C91-DA245-E645-483-A-8396-CFE47-E3-EED64

Not quite, but getting there!
I found OPKs a pain in the arse tbh. You need a line as strong as, or stronger than, the control line to be officially a positive... But the only time I ever saw that result, it was actually a positive pregnancy result!!!!!!! 

:rofl:

That said, if you're due to ovulate then get plenty of action in around now, and keep doing the test strips - watch for progression, you could well be gearing up for your surge.

Good luck, let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Stella2018

Dream - He's a beauty!! What a snug looking little man. Congratulations!!! How are you doing? Glad the bleeding stopped. Is recovery going well?

Lone - The last 4 weeks or so for me were brutal. In the end, she came out at 8 lbs 1 oz. So it could be soon or it could drag - for your sake I hope for soon! Lol. You still haven't found out the sex, right?

Cupcakegirl - It's getting there! Always remember that the surge can be fast, so you may miss the darkest possible line in between tests somewhere. But you have a steady progression going on so, as Lone suggested, treat it as positive get BDing! Good luck!


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Stella2018 said:


> Dream - He's a beauty!! What a snug looking little man. Congratulations!!! How are you doing? Glad the bleeding stopped. Is recovery going well?
> 
> Lone - The last 4 weeks or so for me were brutal. In the end, she came out at 8 lbs 1 oz. So it could be soon or it could drag - for your sake I hope for soon! Lol. You still haven't found out the sex, right?
> 
> Cupcakegirl - It's getting there! Always remember that the surge can be fast, so you may miss the darkest possible line in between tests somewhere. But you have a steady progression going on so, as Lone suggested, treat it as positive get BDing! Good luck!

Thank you! Yea my chart shot up today but it says I ovulated on the 12th, but could have been the 13th, either way we BDed like everyday this cycle lol


----------



## HLx

LoneWanderer said:


> Not quite, but getting there!
> I found OPKs a pain in the arse tbh. You need a line as strong as, or stronger than, the control line to be officially a positive... But the only time I ever saw that result, it was actually a positive pregnancy result!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That said, if you're due to ovulate then get plenty of action in around now, and keep doing the test strips - watch for progression, you could well be gearing up for your surge.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how you get on!!

Or be like me, use OPKS religiously, get annoyed with them or forgetting to pee on them for a month, and end up pregnant the exact month I didn't use them :rofl:


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Can ovulation give you migraines and make you feel nauseous?


----------



## LoneWanderer

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> Can ovulation give you migraines and make you feel nauseous?

Yep!
Ovulation symptoms, pregnancy symptoms, and 'feeling generally unwell' symptoms can all be exactly the same - TTC is such a fun time(!) Haha.


----------



## Dream143r

I feel like a million bucks! 

Luke had feedings at 10:45pm, 2:40am and 7:30am last night. Best night's sleep we've got since I went into labour. Yay!

CupcakeGirl2 - GOOD LUCK! That OPK isn't quite positive but with those I would def start BD everyday or every other day depending on your strategy.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dream143r said:


> I feel like a million bucks!
> 
> Luke had feedings at 10:45pm, 2:40am and 7:30am last night. Best night's sleep we've got since I went into labour. Yay!
> 
> CupcakeGirl2 - GOOD LUCK! That OPK isn't quite positive but with those I would def start BD everyday or every other day depending on your strategy.

Woooo! I imagine if feeding is going well, everything else starts to feel so much better? Glad you got some quality rest too! 

I've got to see the antenatal consultant on Thursday, following last week's growth scan. I presume because baby is looking pretty large already - and I am small. Really don't want to be induced, would prefer section if I'm honest, but we'll see what they say. Whatever is best for baby, at the end of the day.

I am hoping we might see baby sooner than Thurs anyway. Awful night, loads of pain - eased off again today but almost constant Braxton Hicks since I got up. Just taking each hour as it comes - due date in 10 days anyway - and letting time tick past. Technically I'm on maternity leave now (though I'm still working through projects and answering emails - no rest for the wicked) so it's a good excuse to watch all the shit TV I never get chance to sit and enjoy :rofl:


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Has anyone ever had implantation around 3DPO


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Is it possibly to have a positive HPT on one brand and a negative on the other?!??

B5849-CEB-EEF1-4-D13-B06-F-DDA4-E81453-C5


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm off to see the antenatal consultant this afternoon, probably to discuss induction of this mega-baby before I hit due date or beyond - eeeeek!
Of all the ways I imagined birth, induction is the very bottom of my list. I'd rather have the section tbh. BUT whatever is best for baby is what we're gonna do, and whatever happens, it will be here remarkably soon...


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I hear you Lone! good luck!


----------



## Zoboe95

OK, so I should never have left this forum for so long, but I honestly do still exist!!

My little squish is now 10 1/2 months old, walking, causing trouble, and just generally being my favourite thing in the world! She still teenie tiny, in 3-6 month clothes, but her persona

The trouble...its making me super super broody...like I'm not sure I can wait much longer! Tonight I'm so broody I looked at all Erin's newborn pictures ...which made me think to come on here, and I've just caught up on this thread from April until now ...I may be mad? ...part of me had this weird thought that maybe I'm already preggo and that's whats causing it, but I had the implant in Jan, so its very unlikely!

My OH is currently out of a job, should be starting a new one any time now, but I feel like that is literally the only thing stopping me!

Anyway, it was so lovely to come back to so much positive news...Lone I'm so excited for you

...all those of you still trying, keep at it, its so so worth it!!


----------



## Stella2018

Cupcake - Have you tested again since the 2 diff results? 

Lone - Good luck! Let us know soon! 

Zo- HI STRANGER! We have missed you! Have you tested? Why do you think you could already be preggo? What's going on with hubby's job?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Still waiting...
39+4
Sweep tomorrow.

Am HUUUUGE now - consultant wants to induce next week if baby still being stubborn.
Have been in labour limbo for weeks now, baby engaged, loads of contractions (quite painful at times) and feeling pretty rubbish too, but never actually comes to anything. 

I've finally stopped working this week so doing a lot of sitting about, which is making me bored and impatient to be honest. Still walking dog twice a day though in the hope of jiggling the bab out. On the raspberry leaf tea. Spending so much time in the bath, only time I really feel comfortable. Other half finishes work for six months as of Friday at the latest, so if I do go overdue at least he's here to take care of me.

SO READY FOR BABY NOW! Almost six years waiting to make it, finally it happens, and now we're being kept waiting even longer coz it doesn't want out...!

:rofl:


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Stella2018 said:


> Cupcake - Have you tested again since the 2 diff results?
> 
> Lone - Good luck! Let us know soon!
> 
> Zo- HI STRANGER! We have missed you! Have you tested? Why do you think you could already be preggo? What's going on with hubby's job?

Waiting to see if my AF comes. I’m 11 DPO today


----------



## Zoboe95

I haven't tested, because I think I'm mad. First thought was the mega broodiness, but also I lost my voice last week (which kept happening when I was pregnant before) and I'm so so tired. I need to make a docs appt, because I keep getting headaches, but even that has me wondering...I think its just wishful thinking though...the coil has such a high success rate, its very unlikely! Oh got let go a couple of months ago because they needed less IT guys, but he hated his job anyway. He's now in training as a lorry driver, but its kinda taking forever!


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - Those last few days just drag so much... and yet they fly by Haha. I just remember walking around the Walmart by hubby's work for, like, 2 hours hoping it started something (and buying one potted flower). Had a sweep. Ate everything spicy I could get my hands on. Bounced on the ball. Idk if it helped but I went into labor at 40 +2 so maybe it helped move her along. She was engaged for an couple weeks and it kinda hurt, but once it started labor was fast. So keep going, try everything you can, you can do it. Good luck! So close!

Cupcake - Oh man, that sounds so stressful. How are you holding up?

So - I guess it could still be post hormones... but maybe not. If you aren't pregnant, when will you remove the coil for #2?
I'm sorry he lost his job, but glad he gets to move on. Is he excited to move into trucking? Lorry driving :)


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Hi ladies, so my fertility doc put me on progesterone as my levels were only 8 after ovulation and are supposed to be 15 or higher. I am 12DPO today and am waiting to test again until period is due. I got s temp rise today but that could just be due to the extra progesterone I’m taking isn’t it? I started it last night.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So.
Sweep didn't work out - she couldn't even reach the cervix.
Baby apparently not even fully engaged (or has disengaged).
She suspects with the size of it, it doesn't fit the pelvis properly.
Induction booked for a week on Friday. Two more sweeps (this Fri and next Weds) also booked. Starting to thi8nk I might really, really push for a section. All the professionals are saying this is an exceptionally large baby - my natural water birth plans are slipping away by the day.
AND IT'S NOT EVEN MY DUE DATE YET

:rofl:


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

What do you all think of my chart?


----------



## Zoboe95

I'm hoping to have coil removed pretty much as soon as oh is back at work, I can't wait! ...he's excited about it yes, its just taking forever to start!


----------



## Zoboe95

All has gone very quiet...any news yet Lone? 

So I caved and tested a few days ago, and as expected it was negative ...I then got a weird tummy bug which explained all the symptoms ...still so so broody, and I don't think working in a nursery helps! 

Cupcake Girl, not ignoring you, I just have no idea about charts, sorry!


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

AF came today :(


----------



## Stella2018

Zo - I'm sorry... yeah, working in a nursery would make it worse. Any news on when hubby starts his new job? You'll be pulling the goalie soon now!!

Cupcake - Oh, that sucks. I'm sorry. What's the plan for this new cycle? Looks? Will the doc be tracking?

Lone - ... are we still waiting?? :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awwww no, double booo Cupcake and Zo for the AF and the negative test. Feel better soon, ladies - on to next month, eh?

I'M STILL PREGNANT.
Maybe when I was praying to any entity that would listen about how much I wished to be pregnant, I should have specified that I would also like for a baby to come out at the end of it all... ;) :rofl:


----------



## Stella2018

Lone - hahahahaha, oh no!! Are you at 41 weeks now? Induction on Friday? The end is in sight, darling lol. 

Cupcake- I'm sorry that should be OPKs, not Looks.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Getting admitted tomorrow, not til 6pm though.
So, can't see much happening til Saturday at least.

Midwife doesn't seem to think induction will actually do anything, but that's the standard process - they won't go straight to section unless they have real concerns. 

BUT there's a very real chance baby won't fit, either its too big or I'm too small, or both - I think they call it 'cephalopelvic disproportion'...? So I'm hoping they won't drag things out too long, if there's no actual chance of success, I'd rather just have baby safely here now, even if that means having the surgery.


----------



## Stella2018

Oh boy, Lone... I wish you all the bes . Things will go grea . 
And whatever happens, next WEEK you will be cradling your angel, Mama Bear.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm in the hospital now. Been here three blummin' days

Started with pessary induction on fri night. Three days later and baby has started dropping but not properly engaged, only about 3cm dilated.

They wanted to try hormone gel then the drip but I realised induction is really not for me. Natural labour or no labour haha! Sooooo... had a right battle with various midwives, finally saw a consultant this morning... and I'm getting an elective csection in the morning! 

Now I'm hoping baby stays put til then haha! 41+2 today, it's pretty massive by now, dont wanna risk potentially traumatic delivery only to end up in theatre anyway. So, one more night in hosp and I'll have baby, eeeek!


----------



## Stella2018

Lone, thinking of you this morning - good luck with the section, welcome the world little baby, and hope to hear an update soon!! Xo


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Hey ladies, I’m currently CD 7 and I’m meeting with my fertility doc today to see what the next step will be. I did ovulate on my own for the first
Cycle after BCP but didn’t get pregnant so we are here again to see the next thing to do!


----------



## LoneWanderer

He's here!!!
Sheamus Wynn born 9:24am by elective section weighing 8lb8oz.
Hes awesome!
Recovery sucks but so worth it.


----------



## Camia

Hi, everyone. I guess this is where I belong since I'm waiting and this would be #1 if it happens. I've never done this before and I'm going crazy. Just hoping work keeps me busy for the next few days.


----------



## Stella2018

Hello Sheamus!! Lone, he is so handsome - congrats! 8 lbs, 8 oz is a big boy; stubborn little fella. How are you feeling? 

Cupcake - How did it go with the doc? I am excited to hear you ovulated on your own!

Hi Camia, welcbooks? We are happy to have you. Where are you at in your cycle? Are you using opks?


----------



## Camia

I'm afraid I'm not up on all the acronyms yet so you'll have to explain opks to me, lol. Aunt Flow should be due in about 3 days so we'll see what happens then. It feels a lot further away than I know it is. Boyfriend is maddeningly calm and patient but I know he's really got his heart set on a positive. I'm in a state of unending mild panic and just want to know one way or the other


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Camia, OPK is the ovulation predictor (Wondfo on Amazon are really cheap and pretty reliable). You pee on them daily (or 2x a day) starting 10 - 12 days after the start of your period to predict when you are ovulating. You can time BD (baby dance) to that. I hope I'm not being obnoxiously specific lol. 

And trust me, we ALL know that feeling. 3 days is an eternity!! Wondfo has the cheap pregnancy strips too for those who like to start testing early. What are you doing to pass the time? 
It's good hubby is so calm. It seems to help when one is, otherwise anxieties can go through the roof lol. Were you on birth control before?


----------



## Camia

Oh, good to know! I'll have to look into those. Thanks!

Luckily I have a lot going on with work right now. I'm a writer and have 2 novels in editing to be released next year so there's a lot to do for those, plus my day job, so on the bright side I have a lot to keep me busy while I wait. But I hate waiting.

He's just about the most patient person I've met in my life. He's amazing, and I'm so glad he's like that, but I also wouldn't mind just a _little_ mutual freaking out lol. Though I'm sure his will come once there's for sure a baby to freak out over, knowing him.

I wasn't on birth control, no, it's something I always meant to do but never got to and then we started talking about the baby thing and figured there wasn't a lot of point to it if we were actually going to try to go for it soon. I'll probably be revisiting the idea after there's a baby to make extra sure there's no surprise #2 too soon

(On a side note, thinking about a #2 is absolutely surreal when I'm still working on maybe having #1 soon sinking in)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

OMG, congratulations Lone.... He is such a cutie pie.... How are you doing overall?


----------



## Camia

Question for you guys who have been through this more--does extreme moodiness tend to mean anything? We didn't exactly time things so I'm not sure exactly what day I ovulated but af should be due sometime between today and Friday as it tends to be a little irregular (no sign of it yet, it's now evening of the first day I'd expect it to possibly show up, so it could very easily still happen but it hasn't yet) and I'm beyond normal moody. I occassionally get a little moody around this time but never anything extreme. Every little thing is getting to me tonight, and it wasn't a particularly long or difficult day, I'm not especially tired or hungry or anything, I'm just irrationally moody and snappy


----------



## LoneWanderer

Slowly - very slowly - on the mend now. Been out for a walk in town with baby today. Wound healing alright.
Baby is great, so happy. Worth the wait!


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Camia - I don't particularly.remember moody being a symptom for me (I had no symptoms until 10 or so weeks) but everyone is different. Is this is unusual for you, take note! When are you testing?

Lone - Glad to hear that you are healing well. Hows little Seamus? Does he sleep well? He is so adorable. 

Lady - Hows the little bubba? How are you doing?

Cupcake - Are you getting ready to start the new cycle?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Stella -* Ethan is doing well, you never know, how stubborn you could be, until you create a tiny version of yourself I guess.. lol. His grandparents are helping a lot, I feel like I don't know what I would do without them! How are you, how is little Maya?

*Lone -* It may even feel like you will never heal and all, but, everything does come back to normal. I am so proud how strong you are.. Love for Seamus..

*Cam -* Yeah, I don't recall being moody either, I had the weirdest symptoms there could ever be.. So, I am with Stella on this one, if anything is super abnormal for you, then it counts!


----------



## Camia

Stella2018 said:


> Hi Camia - I don't particularly.remember moody being a symptom for me (I had no symptoms until 10 or so weeks) but everyone is different. Is this is unusual for you, take note! When are you testing?
> 
> Lone - Glad to hear that you are healing well. Hows little Seamus? Does he sleep well? He is so adorable.
> 
> Lady - Hows the little bubba? How are you doing?
> 
> Cupcake - Are you getting ready to start the new cycle?

I've tested twice now, both negative, but af is now 4 days late. I had some very, very slight spotting this morning so I thought it was coming on but it stopped. I don't know what to think now lol


----------



## Camia

Lady_Alysanne said:


> *Stella -* Ethan is doing well, you never know, how stubborn you could be, until you create a tiny version of yourself I guess.. lol. His grandparents are helping a lot, I feel like I don't know what I would do without them! How are you, how is little Maya?
> 
> *Lone -* It may even feel like you will never heal and all, but, everything does come back to normal. I am so proud how strong you are.. Love for Seamus..
> 
> *Cam -* Yeah, I don't recall being moody either, I had the weirdest symptoms there could ever be.. So, I am with Stella on this one, if anything is super abnormal for you, then it counts!

I feel like a lot of things have been really off and unusual lately but like I said both tests I've taken have been negative. I guess I'll test again if there's still no sign of af soon but I don't know what's going on


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just checking in. How's everyone getting on?

We're ticking along, baby is great, my recovery is slow and painful though. I might possibly have a hernia, ooops. Perhaps overdid it a bit at the start - I was wandering round town 5 days after the section... :rofl:

Still... he is worth every bit of pain. And all the struggles that came before. If this was my one and only chance, well, I'm very blessed indeed. Worth the wait, and all the heartache.

He's pretty cool, too...!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

OMG, all bundled up, he is too precious!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Merry Christmas ladies!
Thinking of you all. I still check back here often to see how you're all doing.
Hope everyone has a fabulous festive season!
Those still TTC - all my hopes and prayers are with you. Still here if you ever wanna vent or chat. I'll never forget how hard my many, many years of waiting were.
Those enjoying a first Christmas with their little ones - hope it is truly magical. Sheamus hasn't a clue what's going on, but me and the other half are loving it anyway.
Much love x


----------



## LeeMcMee

I'm baaaaaaack! Haha I definitely have not caught up, but I see your precious baby Lone and I'm so happy for you!! He's so damn cute!!

DH and I took a break from trying and as I mentioned a while back we were going through some issues due to our lack of communication and my depression. A year ago this month I got on Zoloft and we have been going to marriage counseling and things have been great :) 

We agreed to try around the beginning of this year or spring. Back over a year ago we found out I had mild PCOS. I have since lost a little weight and my bloodwork seems better, though I haven't seen my actual fertility doc since back then. I figured we will try on our own for a bit then call the fertility doc again if need be. 

DH doesn't know, cuz I didn't wanna stress him out like when we were trying before, but I stopped my pills a month or 2 ago. I'm currently tracking ovulation to see how my cycles go this time around. I was surprised that since yesterday I have been getting real good LH tests. Before, my test lines would just match but this time the test line is darker than the control line. We BD last night and I should be ovulating today or tomorrow if my body actually works correctly lol so I figured I'd come back to the website :)

I'm getting ovulation symptoms I don't recall getting before, like painful right boob and uterine pains.

So yeah, lets see how it goes this time :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey it's me again :) 

I'm at 5DPO with just a few symptoms that are probably just from ovulation since it's early.

-Sensitive nipples
-Somewhat constipated
-High CP (stayed high since O day)
-Creamy CM

That's all I have for now.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Guys where are you?! I'm 9DPO and FINALLY got a BFP!!!! It's better visible in person, so I edited a pic to show it better also. OMG!! Going to test again tonight and tomorrow morning lol. Finally after trying for 10 months with PCOS, then taking a break for a year... and not even TRYING this time... it happened!!


----------



## Aysegul

Never updated everyone after getting my bfp as I couldn't find the website once I'd came to the UK my little one was born 4 weeks early and only weight 4lbs 8oz but she's so much bigger now!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

LeeMcMee said:


> Guys where are you?! I'm 9DPO and FINALLY got a BFP!!!! It's better visible in person, so I edited a pic to show it better also. OMG!! Going to test again tonight and tomorrow morning lol. Finally after trying for 10 months with PCOS, then taking a break for a year... and not even TRYING this time... it happened!!
> View attachment 1077778
> View attachment 1077780


AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH AMAZING NEWS!!

So pleased for you. FX for happy, healthy 9 months.
Keep us informed :D


----------



## LoneWanderer

4 months now eeeek
For the first time in like a decade I'm trying NOT to get pregnant - it's so weird


----------



## LoneWanderer

Also meant to say Lee, the first I knew of my BFP was OPKs with darker test line than control. But something compelled me to get a HPT a couple of days later and boom - two lines.

I've just read this thread back from pretty much the start and it's such an emotional rollercoaster! Can't believe my own journey, all documented right here: feels so surreal now.

Seriously blessed to have found you ladies - I swear this has been a lucky post for so many of us and I'm sure the support and love has helped immensely - and I really hope those still trying get their turn soon.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

It seems like forever since I last checked in here ..

Lee - that's great news..


----------

